# Habéis visto el ibex35.....Noviembre Brotes Verdes esto va pa arriba



## Corruptos (31 Oct 2013)

*Habéis visto el ibex35.....Noviembre Vrotes Berdes el dinero entra a Espuertas*

Habéis visto el ibex35.....Noviembre Vrotes Berdes el dinero entra a Espuertas

Pillo Sirio en el tema mitico por excelencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2013)

take me to your leader!!!!!!!!!


- Hay que currarse más los títulos ::


----------



## egarenc (31 Oct 2013)




----------



## Algas (31 Oct 2013)

vamoooooos!!!!


----------



## tarrito (31 Oct 2013)

ezte hè er güeno¿¿


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 Oct 2013)

2 polémica!!!!!!!

Edito: Puto corrector del ipad::


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Nov 2013)

*Al lío*

Ahora sí!...........


Chicharrujus venid a mí


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2013)




----------



## Algas (1 Nov 2013)

título del jilo sin faltas de ortografía? :ouch:


----------



## garpie (1 Nov 2013)

Con lo que habían molado los títulos hasta ahora... :no:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)




----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2013)

simio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

por cierto solicito cierre del hilo, aún habiéndolo poleado con galantería,por apertura en fuera de juego. ::

(sin acritus corruptos, pero son las normas y yatal)


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

First page at Halloween


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

noviembre WELCOME


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto solicito cierre del hilo, aún habiéndolo poleado con galantería,por apertura en fuera de juego. ::
> 
> (sin acritus corruptos, pero son las normas y yatal)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> First page at Halloween



First fail in halloween you mean :no: :no:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

hay que someter a votacion el titulo! Que, estoy con un esguince en casa cuando tendria que estar rodeado de guarrillas en el centro


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio

Página dedicada al personaje del mes

[YOUTUBE]k2xUMiUrCs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

a ver! por mí bien PEROOOO hay que Kurrarse más los títulos :no:


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> First fail in halloween you mean :no: :no:



by a whisker :cook:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

poleman


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Nov 2013)

Entro a burbuja, me llevo vuestra pasta y me piro......¿problem?::


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Nov 2013)

Sitiooooo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

El titulo del mes pasado era rechulón y ha sido un mes nada chido. 
Esté título es cagarrutero p) por lo que este mes....


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

me lío en el hilo del carbón con Alpha Natural Resources y me abren un hilo antes de plazo. Eso no vale ......

Pole position.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

pillo Bale.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2013)

Pole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Esta empresa me trae por el camino de la amargura

Royal Imtech NV - Acquisitions in 2012

Se que a 990 millones esta barata pero no se como narices destriparla.Estamos hablando de un holding que se ha dedicado los últimos 15 años a comprar una media de 10-20 empresas al año


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pillo Bale.



Amelie 1, me gustó y la vi solito ... sin obligarme la contraria, más que nada porque todavía no estaba con ella ::

Amelie 2, la tengo pendiente
espero que todavía funcione el enlace 

Video Mega.tv - Host and share your videos free, subtitles supported


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

¿Meterse a sabiendas del fraude ya encontrado?

http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/pdf/Investors/Publications/2013/Analyst%20presentation%20slides%20announcements%2018%20June%202013.pdf


----------



## alimon (1 Nov 2013)

Si aun hubieseis puesto Berdes con B, y Vrotes con V.


Pero así, no me jodais, por favor. La próxima vez queda prohibido poner un título sin haberse plimpado al menos 3 cubatas.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Yo llevo tiempo siguiendo a Schneider, pero no me da ninguna señal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2013)

Estaba mirando el tema de Societé Générale y TEF y efectivamente estos pájaros son quienes mejor se lo pasan prestando acciones para posiciones cortas..... Ojo!!!!

Exijo reapertura del hijo por defecto de forma horaria, título lamentable y miembro no almonteño.

¿Alguien necesita algo de Andorra? Tabaco, alcohol, lumis, un casco Arai? ::


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

Algas dijo:


> título del jilo sin faltas de ortografía? :ouch:



Siendo estrictos hay 4 faltas de ortografía en 12 palabras :fiufiu:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Nov 2013)

Pillando sitio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

Creo que debemos dejar el título, como alevosa alerta, vigilante vestigio de lo que pudo ser y al final quedó en nada.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 00:46 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaba mirando el tema de Societé Générale y TEF y efectivamente estos pájaros son quienes mejor se lo pasan prestando acciones para posiciones cortas..... Ojo!!!!
> 
> Exijo reapertura del hijo por defecto de forma horaria, título lamentable y miembro no almonteño.
> 
> ¿Alguien necesita algo de Andorra? Tabaco, alcohol, lumis, un casco Arai? ::



Pílllame el pack de puta borracha en moto.....


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

@R3v3

1 kilo de azúcar, 1 queso de bola y las últimas zapas Air Jordan :X


----------



## Chila (1 Nov 2013)

A ver como viene ese noviembre...


----------



## paulistano (1 Nov 2013)

Se acabó el mes en el que a don pandoro le llamabais son pedorro

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Nov 2013)

pillo sitio y Janus postee aquí sus entradas ........ primer aviso


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hilo abierto, hilo que se lleva hasta el finalienso:
> 
> ¿Que significa el siguiente acertijo?
> 
> ...



La madre que los pario...


Autocontestado

Revenue 2015: € 8 billion
Operational EBITA margin between 6% and 7%


El humor holandes lo siento pero no lo comparto


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Donde andan Mulder,Pollastre,Silenciosa,Claca,Ajetreo,ANHQV,Zuloman,FranR:


----------



## fragel013 (1 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio no sea que se escape el ya clasico rally alcista de fin de año...


----------



## amago45 (1 Nov 2013)

Buenas noches !!
Hagan sitio !!


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2013)

Sitiooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## peseteuro (1 Nov 2013)

Cojo ticket


----------



## Abner (1 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 Nov 2013)

¿La última?
Pillo sitio mañanero, que hoy también se trabaja :-\


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

pole y subpole en hilo con titulo malisimo ienso:

bueno ya estamos en noviembre , preparaos para la llegada al objetivo y para el pullback a la clavicular :no:


----------



## inversobres (1 Nov 2013)

Vamos a morir millon y medio de veces mas uno.

Seguimos hacia el guano absoluto, la nada bursatil.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Nov 2013)

Buenos y festivos días. A ver dónde nos lleva este noviembre.
Gran zahorí, felicidades. ¿No está celebrando hoy su santo?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Nov 2013)

10220 sera el final del camino si no hay HCHi , si hay HCHi entonces el 10220 sera solo el punto de giro desde donde haremos el pullback 

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 09:03 ----------

abrimos sin gap , sin gap y sin trampa en isla no hay pullback ienso:

el triangulo de distribucion gana probabilidades :Aplauso:


----------



## tesorero (1 Nov 2013)

Buenos días,

Pillamos sitio

¿Amper, en modo fantasma o ya tal?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Nov 2013)

hay que cambiar la estrategia al no abrir con gap al alza , cuidado porque el macd en diario sigue cortado a la baja , pueden repetir hoy la trampa del no cierre de gap 9992 o del cierre y giro bajista .

abriremos cortos cuando intenten cerrar dicho gap ienso:


----------



## amago45 (1 Nov 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pillamos sitio
> 
> ¿Amper, en modo fantasma o ya tal?



Llegó a 1.27, ahí se ha quedado. 
Creo que las 'buenas' noticias de ayer se digerirán poco a poco hasta el 16 de diciembre, que será el doble o nada ;-)


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pillamos sitio
> 
> ¿Amper, en modo fantasma o ya tal?



amper se va a 1,16 de cabeza y luego veremos ese soporte


abre a 1,29


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

Buenos días. 
Empiezo Noviembre vendiendo. Me deshago de mis Bayer, 109 títulos a 91 las llevo desde el 2008 compradas a 52. Me quedo con 11 acciones en recuerdo de nuestra larga amistad.
En total liquidez, a excepción de un paquete de Iberdrolas. 

Lo jodido ahora es planificar las compras, no sé por donde empezar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Donde andan Mulder,Pollastre,Silenciosa,Claca,Ajetreo,ANHQV,Zuloman,FranR:



Es lo que tiene el multinickismo...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Empiezo Noviembre vendiendo. Me deshago de mis Bayer, 109 títulos a 91 las llevo desde el 2008 compradas a 52. Me quedo con 11 acciones en recuerdo de nuestra larga amistad.
> En total liquidez, a excepción de un paquete de Iberdrolas.
> 
> Lo jodido ahora es planificar las compras, no sé por donde empezar.



indra -6%

Yo para este fin de año tengo en cartera: EADS, Grifols, Azkoyen, Prosegur y he metido orden a CAF.

Y tengo en perspectiva a Gamesa porque pinta algo. Los bancos tienen mala pinta



Edito: Esas Bayers por AT muy bien vendidas


----------



## tesorero (1 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Empiezo Noviembre vendiendo. Me deshago de mis Bayer, 109 títulos a 91 las llevo desde el 2008 compradas a 52. Me quedo con 11 acciones en recuerdo de nuestra larga amistad.
> En total liquidez, a excepción de un paquete de Iberdrolas.
> 
> Lo jodido ahora es planificar las compras, no sé por donde empezar.



¿Que tal por aquí?



Spoiler


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> indra -6%
> 
> Yo para este fin de año tengo en cartera: EADS, Grifols, Azkoyen, Prosegur y he metido orden a CAF.
> 
> ...



Me interesa dividendo y seguridad, varias de las que citas no reúnen los requisitos.
No tengo prisa todavía, espero correcciones en BME e ITX (si no las hubiera vendido en septiembre hoy tendría casi 12000€ más :´()
Me está tentando Viscofán, el correctivo que le están metiendo es mayor de lo que sus resultados merecen. Antena3 también la veo interesante.
Paciencia.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 09:56 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> ¿Que tal por aquí?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Para eso ya está Pandoro y te lo hace gratis.


----------



## Krim (1 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio desde Asturias antes de que lleve demasiada sidra para hacerlo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Tono:

Esas 4 las he cogido por señal alcista en Koncorde/Vigia y por el gráfico. Pero creo que por resultados tampoco arriesgo mucho.


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (1 Nov 2013)

¿Cómo veis Dia?


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

explotado_encorbatado dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis día?



En cuanto a bolsa soporífero. 
Por lo demás y por este orden:



















Voy a sudar un poco. Tengan buena mañana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

Después de haber visto como está el patio con despeche... cualquiera dice algo.

Lo de indra alguien sabe porque es?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Después de haber visto como está el patio con despeche... cualquiera dice algo.
> 
> Lo de indra alguien sabe porque es?



-29% Beneficio





Viscofan, tono, yo me salí, me he comido bastante bajada, la espero más abajo

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 03:43 ----------

Depeche?


----------



## suima (1 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me interesa dividendo y seguridad, varias de las que citas no reúnen los requisitos.
> No tengo prisa todavía, espero correcciones en BME e ITX (si no las hubiera vendido en septiembre hoy tendría casi 12000€ más :´()
> Me está tentando Viscofán, el correctivo que le están metiendo es mayor de lo que sus resultados merecen. Antena3 también la veo interesante.
> Paciencia.
> ...





No se si te interesará pero la revista moneyweek de esta semana trae un reportaje de compañías que dan dividendo (principalmente inglesas...) dejo el link...


https://www.dropbox.com/s/4avl39bayed8bwg/Issue664.pdf


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

A mi Indra me gusta bastante... pero a otros precios. No sé, no sé...


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

estamos en niveles preguano, y os va pillar en estado comatoso


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Buenos días pillo sitio!


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

a que vemos al final todavía un día jodido...?


----------



## tesorero (1 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> estamos en niveles preguano, y os va pillar en estado comatoso



A ver si viene ya, que llevo dos cortos mini y estoy esperando si me da para un plato de gambas.


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Nov 2013)

Cuidadín con la formación de HCH que se esta formado en el FDAX


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

tendriamos que perder los 8930 y no tiene pinta. san, bbva y tef estan dibujando figuras de giro en tf 5min. No creo que se decida nada hasta las 14:30


Ahora me tendre que comer mis palabras


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Nov 2013)

FDAX


----------



## robergarc (1 Nov 2013)

Yo llevo unos días esperando a que el puñetero IBEX se vaya para abajo para ir entrando para LP en dividenderas pero, nada, el jodido no corrige. O al menos como yo espero.

¿Hay pullback o no, Jatito?


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

merece la pena ir a ver gravity?


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Nov 2013)

FDAX (5 minutos)


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

esperate, que como falle otra vez en los 9860, igual vuelve a por los 9800


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> merece la pena ir a ver gravity?



NO....película tensa y tal....pero en general...caquita....sobrevalorada en mi opinión....la que esta interesante es Prisioneros


----------



## tesorero (1 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> merece la pena ir a ver gravity?



En mi opinión, si.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

yo esto lo veo asin, y no tengo ni idea de colgar imagenes


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

JC Penney puede pegar un tirón del 25% a precios de hoy.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

dj-mesa dijo:


> NO....película tensa y tal....pero en general...caquita....sobrevalorada en mi opinión....la que esta interesante es Prisioneros



Keller Dover se enfrenta a la peor pesadilla de un padre. Anna, su hija de seis años, ha desaparecido con su amiga Joy y, a medida que pasa el tiempo, el pánico lo va dominando. Desesperado, decide ocuparse personalmente del asunto. Pero, ¿hasta dónde está dispuesto a llegar para averiguar el paradero de su hija? 


Parece pelicula de sobremesa de antena 3 ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> JC Penney puede pegar un tirón del 25% a precios de hoy.



Si ustec lo dice, me lo voy a pensar.


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Keller Dover se enfrenta a la peor pesadilla de un padre. Anna, su hija de seis años, ha desaparecido con su amiga Joy y, a medida que pasa el tiempo, el pánico lo va dominando. Desesperado, decide ocuparse personalmente del asunto. Pero, ¿hasta dónde está dispuesto a llegar para averiguar el paradero de su hija?
> 
> 
> Parece pelicula de sobremesa de antena 3 ::



Prisioneros (2013) - FilmAffinity ....para mi...lo mejor de la cartelera de momento...se parece a las de antena 3...pero te absorbe de principio a fin...interesantes...con giros no convencionales


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> JC Penney puede pegar un tirón del 25% a precios de hoy.



mmm

de 7,50 a 8,93

pero no da ninguna señal con indicador, no?


Pero me gusta cómo piensas, valores de 40 que han caído a 5 para seguirlos


----------



## Algas (1 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo esto lo veo asin, y *no tengo ni idea de colgar imagenes*



Te vas a ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting, te registras gratuítamente y puedes subir las imágenes que te den la gana.

Luego en este foro insertas la imagen (insertando la ruta de la imagen) y listo. 

Lo bueno es que esto te vale para todos los foros:Baile:


Ahora dime tú cómo coño se pone un video del youtube, porque si uso lo del YOUTUBE] video [/YOUTUBE a mí no me aparece hoyga...::


----------



## sr.anus (1 Nov 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Te vas a ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting, te registras gratuítamente y puedes subir las imágenes que te den la gana.
> 
> Luego en este foro insertas la imagen (insertando la ruta de la imagen) y listo.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]vefxZUskWTU[/YOUTUBE]

asi

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:24 ----------

ews decir la direccion del youtube es

Bebe llora de la Emoción al escuchar a su mamá cantar - YouTube

pues entre los corchetes de youtube solo copias vefxZUskWTU

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:36 ----------

hemos pasado de esto 





a esto







por tanto a esperar el guano por la tarde


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

a alguien le ha llegado una carta del representante de los Modern Talking para hacer un cameo en un película sobre un juicio a un broker en la que su abogado es el famoso ironside ?? ::


voy a volver a leer la carta porque creo que he mezclao concettos 8:


:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ponzi es el técnico en esto


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> a alguien le ha llegado una carta del representante de los Modern Talking para hacer un cameo en un película sobre un juicio a un broker en la que su abogado es el famoso ironside ?? ::
> 
> 
> voy a volver a leer la carta porque creo que he mezclao concettos 8:
> ...



A mi, pero es complicado porque debo actuar como personalidad múltiple impersonando a Batman, a Kalopez, a Su Santísima y a no se quien más, y lo jodido es que debo pagarme yo el transporte a los estudios :XX: Pero contra Ironside yo pondré a un par de socios de Boston Legal.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> a alguien le ha llegado una carta del representante de los Modern Talking para hacer un cameo en un película sobre un juicio a un broker en la que su abogado es el famoso ironside ?? ::
> 
> 
> voy a volver a leer la carta porque creo que he mezclao concettos 8:
> ...



A mi me ha llegado un mail de que me va a denunciar el pringao.

Pues ahora soy yo el que va a avisar a la CNMV del chiringuito que ha montado ese gilipollas.


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi es el técnico en esto



no me diga que lo de incrustar vídeos del youtube, no da para una de las míticas viñetas de Mitiquísimo Claca ienso:

:XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A mi me ha llegado un mail de que me va a denunciar el pringao.
> 
> Pues ahora soy yo el que va a avisar a la CNMV del chiringuito que ha montado ese gilipollas.



Pero te va a denunciar con tu nombre? Porque a mi me ha confundido con otro tio cuyo nombre ha aparecido en los foros (aparte del suyo propio), creo que supone que en burbuja solo hay 2 nicks, uno el de Calopez y los otros cien mil nicks somos la misma persona comentando sobre él 

De la denuncia please cuelga copia, me interesa leer lo que pones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

Jopelines, como os lo montáis!!!!!!!!!


By the way y sin acritush







---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:58 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> no me diga que lo de incrustar vídeos del youtube, no da para una de las míticas viñetas de Mitiquísimo Claca ienso:
> 
> :XX:



ande andará el pájaro ese.... :X


----------



## juanfer (1 Nov 2013)

Pillo sitio


----------



## kuroi (1 Nov 2013)

Cuando le dais a compartir en youube,teneis que poner "solo" el codigo que aparece en youtube.

ejemplo.

este video se copia la parte que he puesto en negrita


[url =ht tp://youtu.be/]You Tube[/url]*u5nQggraTZU*

y se pone dentro de [ YOUTUBE]*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]u5nQggraTZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (1 Nov 2013)

Sí, yo soy el pringao que ha escrito en el hilo de octubre; se ve que no tenía ganas de que acabara ese mes o algo :ouch: Cosas del jatogüin.



Algas dijo:


> Te vas a ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting, te registras gratuítamente y puedes subir las imágenes que te den la gana.
> 
> Luego en este foro insertas la imagen (insertando la ruta de la imagen) y listo.
> 
> Lo bueno es que esto te vale para todos los foros:Baile:



Yo casi prefiero subirimagenes.com, aunque se supone que también se pueden subir directamente al server del foro haciendo click en el clip que hay y que pone "adjuntar archivos".

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 13:05 ----------

Para los amperianos: Amper reconoce una minusvalía de 7,5 millones tras vender Epicom por 4,6 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Nov 2013)

¿Ustedes no tienen fiesta hoy? Yo sí y lo peor es que mi hija también. No me deja hacer nada...


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ustedes no tienen fiesta hoy? Yo sí y lo peor es que mi hija también. No me deja hacer nada...



claro que tenemos ... Fiesta Remember 80´s Music, peazo grupos hoijaaa 

empiece por enseñarle algo básico, como interpretar los cortes de la MM50 con la MM200 

muchos :X a las dos


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ustedes no tienen fiesta hoy? Yo sí y lo peor es que mi hija también. No me deja hacer nada...



No tiene ustec marío? Pos que se haga cargo de la niña, que ustec tiene cosas mas importantes, como alegrarnos la vista con los ojos de su avatar :XX:


----------



## tesorero (1 Nov 2013)

Spoiler






Hannibal dijo:


> Sí, yo soy el pringao que ha escrito en el hilo de octubre; se ve que no tenía ganas de que acabara ese mes o algo :ouch: Cosas del jatogüin.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo casi prefiero subirimagenes.com, aunque se supone que también se pueden subir directamente al server del foro haciendo click en el clip que hay y que pone "adjuntar archivos".









Hannibal dijo:


> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 13:05 ----------
> 
> Para los amperianos: Amper reconoce una minusvalía de 7,5 millones tras vender Epicom por 4,6 millones - elEconomista.es



Es una mala noticia lo de vender con pérdidas, pero desinvierten, que es condición necesaria 8:. La respuesta del mercado: en 1.23 parece que se están tragando todo lo que le echen.

Necesitamos información de primera, Janus.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ustedes no tienen fiesta hoy? Yo sí y lo peor es que mi hija también. No me deja hacer nada...



yo trabajo hoy y el domingo, al revés de la gente normal :: Aunque para lo que hay que hacer en la bolsa... no te pierdes gran cosa. Ezentis por primera vez en dias no se mueve más de un 1%


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

Antes de ir a recuperar las calorías quemadas con unas buenas raciones de pulpo a feira y una botellita de Ribeiro, confirmo lo que ya comenté varias veces: la subida de la bolsa no ha ido acompañada de un mayor volumen de dinero. 
El año pasado fue malo y este trimestre sólo se ha negociado un 3% más en efectivo (con el que se ha levantado más de un 20% el índice). Lo que si ha habido es un mayor número de movimientos, cosa lógica para conseguir esa subida en base a volatilidad.



> RENTA VARIABLE
> El número de negociaciones de Renta Variable ascendió a 12,6 millones en el tercer trimestre, un 42% más respecto al mismo período de 2012. *En el tercer trimestre se han negociado en la unidad 158.225 millones de euros, un 3% más que en el mismo período de 2012.*



BME gana 33,1 millones de euros en 3T, un 6,8% más que en 2012

edito para añadir que sin la bestialidad de dinero que TEF ha movido se hubiera quedado por debajo del 2012


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ustedes no tienen fiesta hoy? Yo sí y lo peor es que mi hija también. No me deja hacer nada...



pues con dos... :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (1 Nov 2013)

Aiba, que hoy hay bolsa!
Ya entiendo, es el día de los difuntos y el Ibex está lleno de fiambres


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

Se nos viene el verde.


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Antes de ir a recuperar las calorías quemadas con unas buenas raciones de pulpo a feira y una botellita de Ribeiro, confirmo lo que ya comenté varias veces: la subida de la bolsa no ha ido acompañada de un mayor volumen de dinero.
> El año pasado fue malo y este trimestre sólo se ha negociado un 3% más en efectivo (con el que se ha levantado más de un 20% el índice). Lo que si ha habido es un mayor número de movimientos, cosa lógica para conseguir esa subida en base a volatilidad.
> 
> 
> ...



En que parte de Galician country andas?


----------



## Tono (1 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> En que parte de Galician country andas?



Donde he nacido y he vivido siempre. En lo que se ha puesto de moda llamar el km 0 de Galicia. 

Buen provecho.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Donde he nacido y he vivido siempre. En lo que se ha puesto de moda llamar el km 0 de Galicia.
> 
> Buen provecho.



Vamos que vas a Austrias a tomar pulpo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2

QaqQqEr


----------



## egarenc (1 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2
> 
> QaqQqEr



agüelo, la pastilla del parkinson

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 14:44 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Se nos viene el verde.



ese tono de pared me gusta para la habitación de los niños :


----------



## inversobres (1 Nov 2013)

Cienes y cienes de veces. Al purgatorio.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 15:12 ----------

Aun empecinados?? disfruten, otro pasito mas al agujero.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Nov 2013)

¿ya? No llego ni a adieez


----------



## Hannibal (1 Nov 2013)

En Grifols hay poco volumen pero el que hay se está concentrando en los 30 merkels justos, si ya antes bajó de ese nivel, ¿indica que no es una barrida de stops sino que alguien está aprovechando el poco volumen para comprar ahora antes de que el lunes vengan las manos (más) fuertes y lo suban?


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mmm
> 
> de 7,50 a 8,93
> 
> ...



el estocástico es alcista. En 8 usd hay nivel de resistencia, por encima hasta los 10 usd hay opción.

*Pensar *mejor poco, mejor *ver*.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 15:22 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



El precio de Amper está en 1,2 aprox ahora mismo. Su valor es o cero o más de 4 euros por acción, depende de si hay refinanciación o no.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El precio de Amper está en 1,2 aprox ahora mismo. Su valor es o cero o más de 4 euros por acción, depende de si hay refinanciación o no.



Sigues dentro?


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> el estocástico es alcista. En 8 usd hay nivel de resistencia, por encima hasta los 10 usd hay opción.
> 
> *Pensar *mejor poco, mejor *ver*.
> 
> ...



cerrar gap de hoy, hasta los 7,5 ?¿


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Sigues dentro?



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> el estocástico es alcista. En 8 usd hay nivel de resistencia, por encima hasta los 10 usd hay opción.
> 
> *Pensar *mejor poco, mejor *ver*.
> 
> ...



Dentro de JCP a 7,65. Con que se comporte igual que Anarosa, viene unas birras pagadas si pasa por la zona 0. Le debo ya alguna.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> cerrar gap de hoy, hasta los 7,5 ?¿



7,5 euros parecen mucho, no?


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 7,5 euros parecen mucho, no?



mira como se comportó el 29, empezó como hoy y acabó cerrandolo


----------



## egarenc (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> el estocástico es alcista. En 8 usd hay nivel de resistencia, por encima hasta los 10 usd hay opción.
> 
> *Pensar *mejor poco, mejor *ver*.
> 
> ...



si el valor es cero, el Bañuelos pierde sus 15-20M€ invertidos y el marido de la Cospe se queda con un sueldo menos, solo conq ue se vaya a 2€ todos ganan..el r/r es bueno


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

Seguro que lo visteis, pero lo de EZE y los papelitos es la hostia

Ezentis nombra consejero delegado y logra acuerdo de inversin de 10 millones


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> si el valor es cero, el Bañuelos pierde sus 15-20M€ invertidos y el marido de la Cospe se queda con un sueldo menos, solo conq ue se vaya a 2€ todos ganan..el r/r es bueno



Así lo creo yo. Entro con unos eurillos


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

arllurreadigais?

camó, camó


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> pues con dos... :bla::bla::bla:



El año que viene se lo cuento. ...


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El año que viene se lo cuento. ...



Enhorabuena, entonces :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Veo buen short trade en SP, vendemos un contrato grande.


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Nov 2013)

Acabo de pillar unas pocas Walter mas a las que tenía de hace tiempo (perdiendo).
A largo plazo, mirando gráfica semanal y sobre todo mensual.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 17:37 ----------

Por otro lado HP cerrando el gap del hostión que se dió en agosto, otra que pinta muy bien.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Nov 2013)

La se está luciendo en Fsrl enhorabuera


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Veo buen short trade en SP, vendemos un contrato grande.



Cerrado con tres pipos a 250 USD de reward cada uno.

Day done.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Janus tu que eres un experto de las empresas cercanas a la caja del estado...como ves a estos?

http://www.imtech.eu/eCache/DEF/3/417.bGFuZz1FUw.html


Les pillaron con el carrito de los helados en Polonia y Alemania pero parece que después de defenestrar a parte de la cúpula directiva quieren dar una buena imagen dando la vuelta al EV


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> JC Penney puede pegar un tirón del 25% a precios de hoy.



Maestro Janus, de momento, lo ha vuelto a clavar. Veremos como se comporta esa resistencia de 8 que usted ha citado.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cerrado con tres pipos a 250 USD de reward cada uno.
> 
> Day done.



Yo esperaré a la vuelta de esta bajada para entrar corto con stop ceñido.

En el Ibex me he puesto un contrato corto con SL 10015 y a dejarlo dormir.


----------



## azazel_iii (1 Nov 2013)

Me ha saltado el SL en Grifols, con un +3,53%. Menos da una piedra


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Esto le va a molar a Chinito


http://imtech.com/EN/corporate/News...ent-of-the-BMW-Environmental-Test-Centre.html

Aunque estos no se casan con nadie....porque pintan los porsche


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Maestro Janus, de momento, lo ha vuelto a clavar. Veremos como se comporta esa resistencia de 8 que usted ha citado.




¿Resistencia? Parece que poquita.
De momento en 8,17 +9%.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

Llego tarde pero os poleo a todos y a también a la que tiene pendiente postear las tetas ::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Resistencia? Parece que poquita.
> De momento en 8,17 +9%.



8,23 veo ahora y la pasta entrando a capazos.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 17:54 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Llego tarde pero os poleo a todos y a también a la que tiene pendiente postear las tetas ::::::



A buenas horas mangas verdes.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

15 páginas en una sesión lamentable :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Nov 2013)

Hola, os traigo un regalito. Y es que al parecer el Sr W.Buffet está a la espera en su fondo Berskshire con 47.000 milloncejos calentitos. RESULTADOS, BUFFETT NO COMPRA. NAZ100 y SP500 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Ya queda menos para la gran hostia


----------



## egarenc (1 Nov 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola, os traigo un regalito. Y es que al parecer el Sr W.Buffet está a la espera en su fondo Berskshire con 47.000 milloncejos calentitos. RESULTADOS, BUFFETT NO COMPRA. NAZ100 y SP500 | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA
> 
> Ya queda menos para la gran hostia



a que espera para meterlos en Amper?....a lo 'Gates Style'


----------



## Cantor (1 Nov 2013)

hombre, pecata, enhorabuena!!! espero que lo lleve bien :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

En Imtech Alemania y Europa del este solo representan el 25% de las ventas. El fraude se cuantifico en 370 mill y han ampliado capital por 500 mill


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mmm
> 
> de 7,50 a 8,93
> 
> ...



puede llegar a 8,93?


----------



## BlueLaser (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El año que viene se lo cuento. ...



Así que va a haber otra pecatita minutita? Pues felicidades, cuantas más gacelillas seamos más nos reiremos


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El año que viene se lo cuento. ...



A la espera de lo que nos cuente el año que viene. Que le vaya bien el camino.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Algunos competidores de Imtech


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus tu que eres un experto de las empresas cercanas a la caja del estado...como ves a estos?
> 
> Imtech Spain | About Imtech
> 
> ...



Hay que estar lejos de esta gente. Lleva muchos trimestres perdiendo dinero constantemente a pesar de que los ingresos suben sin parar. Se dedican más a trabajar que a ganar dinero. Una empresa que de repente mete los ajustes que está metiendo, no es de fiar.

En bolsa está muy controlada porque no la dejan subir a base de meterles papelones.

We're living in a world which is on fire.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 18:35 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> En Imtech Alemania y Europa del este solo representan el 25% de las ventas. El fraude se cuantifico en 370 mill y han ampliado capital por 500 mill



Cuando una empresa tiene ante sí un gran negocio, no lo comparte con nadie. Eso es así.

Cuando pide dinero para una ampliación de capital, es que el negocio no es tan bueno porque en caso contrario no lo compartiría con nadie.

es un basic de los negocios.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que estar lejos de esta gente. Lleva muchos trimestres perdiendo dinero constantemente a pesar de que los ingresos suben sin parar. Se dedican más a trabajar que a ganar dinero. Una empresa que de repente mete los ajustes que está metiendo, no es de fiar.
> 
> En bolsa está muy controlada porque no la dejan subir a base de meterles papelones.
> 
> We're living in a world which is on fire.



Que quieres les han pillado con un fraude en Alemania y Polonia de 370 mill, si quitamos la parte del ajuste realmente no pierden dinero.Simplemente encontraron un problema y han inyectado 500 mill.También hay un desajuste por lo visto en España con algún millonejo que no cuadraba pero pecata minuta.Yo lo que veo que han cortado de raíz los problemas y que Alemania junto con Europa del este solo representa un 25% del grupo y España junto con Turkia un 4%.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 18:40 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Hay que estar lejos de esta gente. Lleva muchos trimestres perdiendo dinero constantemente a pesar de que los ingresos suben sin parar. Se dedican más a trabajar que a ganar dinero. Una empresa que de repente mete los ajustes que está metiendo, no es de fiar.
> 
> En bolsa está muy controlada porque no la dejan subir a base de meterles papelones.
> 
> ...



La ampliación no fue para que entrasen nuevos inversores por un nuevo negocio...es que los antiguos directivos dejaron un buen boquete en el balance.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 18:41 ----------

Aquí lo tienes janus

http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2013/08/former_imtech_bosses_return_22.php


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que quieres les han pillado con un fraude en Alemania y Polonia de 370 mill, si quitamos la parte del ajuste realmente no pierden dinero.Simplemente encontraron un problema y han inyectado 500 mill.También hay un desajuste por lo visto en España con algún millonejo que no cuadraba pero pecata minuta.Yo lo que veo que han cortado de raíz los problemas y que Alemania junto con Europa del este solo representa un 25% del grupo y España junto con Turkia un 4%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 18:40 ----------
> 
> ...




Para estos temas soy bastante práctico:

No me fío de las P&L porque son una foto en un momento determinado que claramente es manipulable.

Yo me fío de lo que pueden ver mis ojos y éstos dicen constantemente que en bolsa no hacen más que bajar. Es decir, son un corto claro.

Llegará el momento de los largos pero ahora mismo, es el carbón y lo solar donde esté el reward. El resto es coste de oportunidad.


----------



## egarenc (1 Nov 2013)

_lgunos competidores de Imtech
Miniatura de Adjuntos
Habéis visto el ibex35.....Noviembre Brotes Verdes esto va pa arriba-uploadfromtaptalk1383326667758.jpg _

se agradece el esfuerzo, pero no se ve un pijo. Si lo hago grande, la resolución hace de las suyas y es ininteligible.:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Largo en SP con 3 minis.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para estos temas soy bastante práctico:
> 
> No me fío de las P&L porque son una foto en un momento determinado que claramente es manipulable.
> 
> ...



Que grandes...parece de película.Los tipos se envían 30 mill a otra empresa y no se les ocurre otra cosa que llamarla "X-Group"

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c09ac9d6-d80b-11e2-b4a4-00144feab7de.html

Analizándolo por partes es verdad que hay áreas que valen una pasta, solo hay que ver a sus competidores y lo difícil que es entrar pero también están en otros negocios que dejan bastante que desear.


----------



## Bronx (1 Nov 2013)

Janus,
me echaron de ANR, recomiendas entrar o es mejor dejar ya ese tren?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Nov 2013)

ahora ya esta claro que tendremos trampa alcista , el ibex parece que quiere caer pero no lo dejaran caer hasta hacer la trampa con un gap gordo al alza para girarse bruscamente a la baja .

todo esto mientras el central de bollinger en diario aguante :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 18:57 ----------

la trampa nos llevara a tocar los 10200 , luego nos giraremos para cerrar el gap 8650 :abajo:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Bronx dijo:


> Janus,
> me echaron de ANR, recomiendas entrar o es mejor dejar ya ese tren?



Si te han echado, asúmelo con deportividad. Al menos, que hayas ganado una pasta.


----------



## Bronx (1 Nov 2013)

Gracias,

proceso de aprendizaje :ouch:.... pero que duro se me esta haciendo....


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> _lgunos competidores de Imtech
> Miniatura de Adjuntos
> Habéis visto el ibex35.....Noviembre Brotes Verdes esto va pa arriba-uploadfromtaptalk1383326667758.jpg _
> 
> se agradece el esfuerzo, pero no se ve un pijo. Si lo hago grande, la resolución hace de las suyas y es ininteligible.:rolleye:



En la tablet las capturas de pantalla dejan bastante que desear.Algunos nombres:Cegelec,Cofely,Bilfinger,Spie,Caverion,Sse,Navec,Telvent,Rolls Royce Marine,Cobra.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

Felicidades Pecata, ya tiene equipo: una los fundamentales, la otra el algo-trading y usted ajusta por técnico... su costilla, de secretario, para cafés, masajes en los pies y tal y eso...


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Nov 2013)

¿Kleenex cotiza?

Vendí First Solar a 52 y me quedé con Yingly. Aguanto el desplome en vez de cambiar todo el sol por el carbón.

Pensé, despues de Jalogüen iré montando una carterita para el rally de fin de año. Aunque Janus tiene buen tino, sigo prefiriendo a largo plazo lo solar, como ha recortado, el lunes las recompro más barato.

Mekawuen tó. Gapazo del 15%.

¡Enhorabuena a los afortunados con sus ANaRosas! He perdido las dos oportunidades.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largo en SP con 3 minis.




No ves ARIA para unas entraditas...?
Tanto puedes ganar un 10-15% arriba o un 40% abajo, depende del día y si aciertas...

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 19:13 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Kleenex cotiza?
> 
> Vendí First Solar a 52 y me quedé con Yingly. Aguanto el desplome en vez de cambiar todo el sol por el carbón.
> 
> ...




El Carbón me suena a Ferrocarril, sombreros de copa, bastones de punta y un largo etcetera de industrias que ya han desaparecido... ^^;

Porque consideráis que el reward está en el carbón? Es contaminante, caduco, de bajo poder calorífico... iluminadme!


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

Por cierto ANR a 7,50. Walter pasa los 17. Hora de mover los stops...!!

+7% hoy.

*Gracias Janus!!*

Los cortos al SP están en los tubos de lanzamiento... pero sigo apuntando...

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 19:18 ----------

*Xavigomis,* el carbón sirve para MUCHO más que encender chimeneas y fabricar acero... y por ejemplo, los procesos de obtención de metanol están recibiendo cierta atención y refinamientos... hasta ahora era cosa de los chinos... pero hay más gente en ello...


----------



## ddddd (1 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes.

Buen momento nuevamente en lo Solar y el Carbón. 

A continuación les quiero lanzar una preguntita, ¿puede ser buen momento de entrada en lo inmobiliario usano a través de KBH?

Tiene pinta de poder pegar un pequeño rebote en estos números, ¿no creen?

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> No ves ARIA para unas entraditas...?
> Tanto puedes ganar un 10-15% arriba o un 40% abajo, depende del día y si aciertas...
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 19:13 ----------
> ...




Ariad no es inversión, es lotería.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM, Kleenex es de Kimberly-Clark. Junto con SCA yo creo que son las las grandes actoras en el tema de papel higiénico y similares...


----------



## NaNDeTe (1 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto ANR a 7,50. Walter pasa los 17. Hora de mover los stops...!!
> 
> +7% hoy.
> 
> ...



Como se ponga de moda el grafeno o cualquier simil de los que hay derivado del carbon para fabricacion de pantallas....


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Kleenex cotiza?
> 
> Vendí First Solar a 52 y me quedé con Yingly. Aguanto el desplome en vez de cambiar todo el sol por el carbón.
> 
> ...



Aquí los tienes 41000 mill


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=KMB

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kimberly-Clark


Ya que ha salido el tema de los hijos....otra mítica a la cual aprecio mucho y que ha repartido mucha felicidad por los 5 continentes...concretamente 1000 mill de unidades al año

Durex

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durex

Además tiene un nombre muy pegadizo

Durabilidad, fiabilidad, y excelencia

Pero bueno pertenece a un holding de 34000 mill £




http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=RB/:LN

La empresa es graciosa porque por un lado fabrica condones pero sin embargo vende nenuco..es como un poco contradictorio no?

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reckitt_Benckiser


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

Reckitt hace de todo... de-to-do... si mal no recuerdo... empezó como betunera... y ya ven...

Edito: No, no empezó como betunera, sino fabricando mostaza y almidón... lo de Nugget no debió de ser mucho después, porque yo lo recuerdo desde siempre. Tenían una planta aquí cerca, en Güeñes...


----------



## xavigomis (1 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Reckitt hace de todo... de-to-do... si mal no recuerdo... empezó como betunera... y ya ven...



Yo le estoy muy agradecido a esa empresa... son mis principales proveedores.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Nov 2013)

Enhorabuena a los afortunados inversores en ANR. Yo no me monté en ese tren.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo le estoy muy agradecido a esa empresa... son mis principales proveedores.



No sabía que le tenía tanta ley a sus condones...


----------



## xavigomis (1 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> No sabía que le tenía tanta ley a sus condones...



Les compro más de 200.000 unidades cada mes xDD


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Reckitt hace de todo... de-to-do... si mal no recuerdo... empezó como betunera... y ya ven...
> 
> Edito: No, no empezó como betunera, sino fabricando mostaza y almidón... lo de Nugget no debió de ser mucho después, porque yo lo recuerdo desde siempre. Tenían una planta aquí cerca, en Güeñes...



Tiene marcas muy buenas, me da un poco de rabia porque me gustaría comprar solo Durex pero no puede ser, habria sido un buy and hold de los buenos x3-x10.


----------



## @@strom (1 Nov 2013)

Tubos reunidos y en especial Tubacex parecen suelos de largo plazo.
Por fundamentales además parece que Tubacex no tiene malos numeros.

Si podeis echadlas un vistazo.


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Esta semana la tenemos movidita 

7-11 Presenta resultados Imtech, habrá que ver que ha hecho con los 500 mill de la ampliación de Julio

http://imtech.com/EN/rightsissue/Not-for-Public-Use-Rights-Issue.html

8-11 Tenemos los resultados de Telefónica. Aquí lo importante serán los margenes del EBITDA y ver como llevan la deuda.

http://www.telefonica.com/es/shareholders_investors/jsp/home/

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 20:08 ----------




xavigomis dijo:


> Les compro más de 200.000 unidades cada mes xDD



Felicidades solo con usted cubren el 0,24% de las ventas mundiales. El día de su cumpleaños supongo que le mandaran geles de tutifruti con mucho cariño


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Les compro más de 200.000 unidades cada mes xDD



¿Farmaceútico o Polla-Tron? ::


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

Ni cortos ni leches... Como siempre, Janus va a tener razón con esos largos...

Si antes lo digo antes despega...

de momento no nos lleva a ningún sitio... 



---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 20:14 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿Farmaceútico o Polla-Tron? ::



Farmaceútico?? como poco mayorista de farmacia o similar... aquí hay uno bastante importante: Unión Farmaceútica Gipuzkoana... que creo que es medio cooperativa tambien...

No sólo venden Farmacia, tambien Droguería...


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los afortunados inversores en ANR. Yo no me monté en ese tren.



Do not worry!, there is a whole lot more.


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2013)

Tal y como está el percal... ¿como verían ciscarle unos cortos a Netflix???

Desde 320 hasta 280...

Walter hoy se va al +10%...


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ni cortos ni leches... Como siempre, Janus va a tener razón con esos largos...
> 
> Si antes lo digo antes despega...
> 
> ...




I love this game, it suggests a bunch of leakages with fool money.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 20:38 ----------




atman dijo:


> Tal y como está el percal... ¿como verían ciscarle unos cortos a Netflix???
> 
> Desde 320 hasta 280...
> 
> Walter hoy se va al +10%...




Es el carbón dónde hay que estar. Mejor cortos en Yelp.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 20:40 ----------

Para mí Pandora está formando un techo muy claro. Tenedla en cuenta porque vamos a disparar fuerte.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 20:48 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Largo en SP con 3 minis.



Cierro con algo más de 4 pipos y con tres minis por lo que nos vamos con algo más de 600 USD.

Esta vez largo. En el trade de unas horas antes, fue una pipada en corto. El gato se correría de verlo.

Hats off!!!!


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ni cortos ni leches... Como siempre, Janus va a tener razón con esos largos...
> 
> Si antes lo digo antes despega...
> 
> ...



Atman, los hay muy prudentes o polla-fina que calzan 4 en el acto :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Qué suerte, me he salido en el momento justo


----------



## xavigomis (1 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Farmaceútico o Polla-Tron? ::



El primer distribuidor online de preservativos en España


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> El primer distribuidor online de preservativos en España



Que crack, yo quiero hacerme socio, menuda idea.Digo yo que nos haras un descuento, por cada 3 operaciones en verde en bolsa un 10% de descuento en productos durex, a bertok mandale las cajas de 4 en 4.Pon el link


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2013)

Patapalo, 2 nuevos fichajes para el Team :baba::baba::baba:

[YOUTUBE]rkHDmKl020U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xavigomis (1 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que crack, yo quiero hacerme socio.Digo yo que nos haras un descuento, por cada 3 operaciones en verde en bolsa un 10% de descuento en productos durex, a bertok mandale las cajas de 4 en 4 que parece que el frio le esta pasando factura.



Como buenos foreros, os haré un buen descuento en los XL y King Size ... 

Doy fe que la industria es muy interesante.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Largo en SP con 3 minis.



Cierro con algo más de 4 pipos y con tres minis por lo que nos vamos con algo más de 600 USD.

Esta vez largo. En el trade de unas horas antes, fue una pipada en corto. El gato se correría de verlo.

Hats off!!!!







A huge disclosure:

[YOUTUBE]Z_Q4zhdj0P4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Como buenos foreros, os haré un buen descuento en los XL y King Size ...
> 
> Doy fe que el negocio es muy interesante.



Hay 3 negocios que les tengo echado el ojo desde hace mucho pero no se como entrar a buen precio...Bebidas alcoholicas,Tabaco y Preservativos (la creme de la creme de la vida saludable)...De los 3 mi favorito es el ultimo.No lo digo de broma, con los ojos cerrados cambio sus gomas por mis Tef


----------



## xavigomis (1 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay 3 negocios que les tengo echado el ojo desde hace mucho pero no se como entrar a buen precio...Bebidas alcoholicas,Tabaco y Preservativos (la creme de la creme de la vida saludable)...De los 3 mi favorito es el ultimo




Cuando hagamos una ampliación de capital le aviso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo, 2 nuevos fichajes para el Team :baba::baba::baba:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rkHDmKl020U[/YOUTUBE]



I like'em :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

now we're in the crappy minutes


Can you feel the mood?


----------



## Abner (1 Nov 2013)

Saldo neutro hoy en el ibex. 
Niveles para el lunes por tocar. 
Por arriba 9861(f)
Por abajo 9733(f).


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

............


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

Caray Janus, me saco el sombrero, JCP voló y ANR sigue en camino.

Enhorabuena Crack!

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 22:12 ----------

Abello mete unas pipas en Bankia, además de FB

Juan Abell invierte 322.000 euros en acciones de Bankia


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Caray Janus, me saco el sombrero, JCP voló y ANR sigue en camino.
> 
> Enhorabuena Crack!
> 
> ...



Let us see your money.


----------



## egarenc (1 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P5_Msrdg3Hk[/YOUTUBE]

:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]P5_Msrdg3Hk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :rolleye:



Que bueno

153 años se dice bien pronto

[YOUTUBE]qXOtPdwgiZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2013)

clap your hands!

[YOUTUBE]KTngEFC_K50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiux (1 Nov 2013)

Repsol haciendo caja

Vozpópuli - Temasek y Sinopec pagarán a Repsol 4.400 millones por el 25% de Gas Natural y prima del 5%

con los chinos


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Un ejemplo más de que se está vendiendo todo lo que se puede. Esta semana han habido al menos dos operaciones corporativas anunciadas en la prensa salmón además de esta noticia sobre Repsol.

Repito, nadie vende algo que está en la senda de seguir revalorizándose. Es en la cresta de la fiesta donde los prudentes dejan de beber.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Nov 2013)

Ya sé que no son horas, pero quiero poner sobre la mesa un valor que me ha llamado la atención hoy, y seguro que a vosotros también. Hablo de Barrick Gold Corp, la principal empresa mundial en extracción de oro a campo abierto. No creo que la cosa dé para abrir un hilo en el subforo de bolsa (guiño, guiño) y aunque lo creyera no lo haría, pero sí creo que es un valor más que interesante a corto plazo. 

Comienzo por poner el motivo por el que hoy al cierre se ha pegado un batacazo:
El Financiero | Barrick Gold recaudará 3,450 mdd en oferta de acciones
Barrick Gold Corp dijo el jueves que reunirá hasta 3 mil 450 millones de dólares a través de un acuerdo de compra de la oferta de acciones, y mucho del efectivo será destinado a pagar deuda de corto y mediano plazo.La compañía ofrecerá 163.5 millones de acciones comunes a un precio de 18.35 dólares por papel, lo que equivale a unos 3 mil millones de dólares

Una vez entendido el por qué del batacazo y con el valor ya por debajo de ese precio de oferta, vayamos al técnico. 


Como vemos, aun tiene que chocar con la jran bajista que diria el jato, y es cierto que el volumen de hoy es más que importante... pero sin embargo, mientras no caiga más, y teniendo en cuenta que debería ir a cerrar el pedazo de gap de hoy, la cosa pinta bastante bien.

Espero que no pase como con Europac y el lunes suba un 8% sin estar dentro :ouch:

Edit: no consigo poner la imagen para que se amplie directamente aqui; me temo que tendrán que hacer click y abrirla en otra ventana, disculpen las molestias y la ausencia de chistes a diferencia del pirata... aunque para lo que pone, casi mejor 

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 00:08 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Repito, nadie vende algo que está en la senda de seguir revalorizándose. Es en la cresta de la fiesta donde los prudentes dejan de beber.



A no ser que deba mucha pasta y no tenga con qué pagarla. Porque yo no creo que ECI quisiera deshacerse de su financiera precisamente.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

amazing

[YOUTUBE]natScFinSfQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 00:37 ----------

JC Penney parece que está mejorando sus ratios de ventas al introducir de nuevo los cupones descuentos y después de realizar un back to the basis agresivo.

Parece también que el short interest ha bajada recientemente.

Si esto se confirma, será un ganador importante en revalorización. Tiene camino hasta los 12 usd, un poco menos.

Aquí hay una potente reward.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Un ejemplo más de que se está vendiendo todo lo que se puede. Esta semana han habido al menos dos operaciones corporativas anunciadas en la prensa salmón además de esta noticia sobre Repsol.
> 
> Repito, nadie vende algo que está en la senda de seguir revalorizándose. Es en la cresta de la fiesta donde los prudentes dejan de beber.



Son los precios a los que cotiza.Hace tiempo valore Gas natural y siendo muy conservador me salia un precio cercano a los 14 pero ya se sabe la bolsa exagera por arriba y por abajo.Están aprovechando que esta a buen precio para hacer caja.Y Repsol pues también esta prácticamente a precio.En España los margenes de seguridad la verdad se están acotando bastante, estamos llegando a un punto donde empieza a ser interesante girar la cabeza hacia el extranjero.


----------



## amago45 (2 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias. Reflotando el hilo


----------



## Xiux (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Son los precios a los que cotiza.Hace tiempo valore Gas natural y siendo muy conservador me salia un precio cercano a los 14 pero ya se sabe la bolsa exagera por arriba y por abajo.Están aprovechando que esta a buen precio para hacer caja.Y Repsol pues también esta prácticamente a precio.En España los margenes de seguridad la verdad se están acotando bastante, estamos llegando a un punto donde empieza a ser interesante girar la cabeza hacia el extranjero.



Por gente que está dentro, el problema de Repsol vino de Argentina, Gas Natural después de la expropiación continuó mejorando negocio y no apoyó a Repsol en el litigio, sino que aprovechó la ocasión para crecer. A partir de eso se rompieron las relaciones y se planteó la salida de Gas Natural.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Nov 2013)

Magufadas de una gacela

El triángulo simétrico es un patrón gráfico que normalmente se forma durante una tendencia como patrón de continuación. El patrón consiste en una serie de máximos menores (lower highs) y mínimos mayores (higher lows), al menos dos de cada uno, cuya unión por líneas originan unas líneas convergentes que dibujan un triángulo simétrico. En ocasiones marcan un fuerte cambio de tendencia pero es típicamente un patrón de continuación.

El patrón es confirmado por la ruptura de una de las líneas indicando la dirección del próximo movimiento del mercado. Veamos que tiene lugar durante la formación y confirmación del triángulo simétrico:

Tendencia: Para que el patrón sea calificado como un patrón de continuación, debe existir una tendencia previa identificable. El triángulo simétrico representaría un período de consolidación antes de que la tendencia continúe.
4 Puntos: El triángulo simétrico es dibujado por dos líneas de tendencia, cada una de las cuáles necesita, como mínimo, dos puntos para formarse. La línea superior tiene inclinación descendente y la línea inferior tiene inclinación ascendente.
Volumen: A medida que avance el tiempo y el triángulo simétrico se vaya formando, el rango se contrae y el volumen, idealmente, tiende a disminuir.
Duración: El período de formación no es importante, solo mencionar que si es muy corto el patrón se considera como banderín y no como triángulo simétrico.
Ruptura o breakout: El punto de ruptura debe ocurrir más allá de la mitad del triángulo (se puede medir desde el punto de unión de las dos líneas y el punto inicial del triángulo). Si ocurre muy pronto es una señal débil. La señal será más significativa a medida que se acerque al punto de unión de las dos líneas.
Confirmación de la ruptura: La dirección de la ruptura solo puede determinarse una vez que se ha producido la ruptura. Aunque el triángulo simétrico es un patrón típicamente de continuación, no siempre es así e intentar adivinar la dirección en la que se producirá la ruptura puede ser desastroso. Algunos autores han señalado que aproximadamente el 75% de los triángulos simétricos son patrones de continuación, el resto se comportan como patrones de cambio y en este caso el análisis es más difícil y a menudo se dan falsas rupturas. Adicionalmente, la ruptura debe confirmarse. Para considerar la ruptura como válida puede usarse el criterio de cierre de una sesión sobre la línea rota. Algunos traders prefieren utilizar un criterio de precio de modo que un movimiento sobre la línea de tendencia rota del 3% daría la ruptura como válida.
Pullback: Tras la ruptura (alcista o bajista), el vértice o punto de unión de las dos líneas marca un futuro nivel de soporte/resistencia. Tras la ruptura el precio puede regresar a este nivel para después continuar en la dirección de la ruptura. Este regreso ofrece una segunda oportunidad para entrar al mercado en la dirección de la ruptura a menudo con un mejor ratio riesgo/beneficio.
Objetivos: Para estimar el precio al que se llegará tras la ruptura del triángulo simétrico se pueden utilizar dos métodos. El primero es medir la distancia mayor entre las dos líneas que forman el triángulo y aplicarla a la ruptura. El segundo método consiste en dibujar una línea paralela a la línea inferior del triángulo en caso de ruptura alcista, y una línea paralela a la línea superior en caso de ruptura bajista. Esta nueva línea marcará un posible objetivo.



Ahora el grafico del que espero que sea el guanibex








Ahora los tecnicos del hilo, por favor decidme donde me equivoco, os agradecere con boobs


----------



## InsiderFX (2 Nov 2013)

Sitio pillo.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

barrick gold. la de aznar?


----------



## casconet (2 Nov 2013)

*¿lleváis un registro de vuestras operaciones?*

Hola amigos,

aprovechando que estamos más tranquilos con los mercados cerrados, me gustaría preguntaros de qué manera lleváis un registro de operaciones. No lo digo por el tema de preparar la declaración de la renta, sino por el ir aprendiendo de nuestra propia operativa...
Por ejemplo yo trabajo con 3 brokers: IB para acciones, HB para CFD's, Interdin para futuros. Cada broker te permite obtener un extracto de operaciones, pero cada uno de ellos tiene su propio formato.
¿Lo juntáis todo en un excel? ¿conocéis algún software que facilite este tipo de tareas? ¿Cómo os las apañáis los que hacéis varias operaciones por semana?

Gracias


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Tubos reunidos y en especial Tubacex parecen suelos de largo plazo.
> Por fundamentales además parece que Tubacex no tiene malos numeros.
> 
> Si podeis echadlas un vistazo.



yo me salí justo la semana pasada. plusvalias de años. 

veo mejor europac


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Por gente que está dentro, el problema de Repsol vino de Argentina, Gas Natural después de la expropiación continuó mejorando negocio y no apoyó a Repsol en el litigio, sino que aprovechó la ocasión para crecer. A partir de eso se rompieron las relaciones y se planteó la salida de Gas Natural.



De todas las energeticas esta es la que mas rapido se reestructuro a raiz de la fusion con union fenosa.La verdad en nada se parece la grstion de Gas y Repsol, era cuestion de tiempo que cada uno tomase su camimo.Han vendido a muy buen precio.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> barrick gold. la de aznar?



Pues va a ser que sí, pero conste que no me acordaba :XX: simplemente ayer estuve haciendo un barrido por nuestro mercado continuo y luego fui a por las americanas non-tech. Tengo un buen y pequeño listado de 5 valores a seguir de cerca, pero el que me da más confianza por técnico es la empresa de Ansar.

Como no soy ningún gurú no me importa dejarla publicada por si alguien quiere ir echando un vistazo a estos valores, pero agradecería que luego pusiera por aquí sus conclusiones para ir descartando o confirmando valores.

*- Azkoyen:*
No hay mucho que analizar realmente: tendencia muy alcista, está muy cerca de máximos (1,95) y si rompe esa resistencia el cielo es su meta. En contra de esta acción, que mueve muy poco volumen y una mala noticia podría mandarlo todo al garete... pero si hay gente que se ha atrevido con quabit, esto debería ser menos emocionante que ver un capítulo de Redes.

*- Popular:*
Algo muy parecido, con la diferencia de que quizá haya que esperar algo más a que rompa los 4,5 en su segundo ataque a esa resistencia. Si lo hiciera, el Trix además nos daría señal clara de entrada.

*- Tubacex: *
Después de Barrick, mi favorito. Alguien lo comentó ya junto a Tubos reunidos auqnue ésta segunda no me acaba de convencer por técnico.

Está cerca de su soporte, de hecho me acaba de saltar ahora al buscarlo en la herramienta de PRT. Presenta 2 problemas: está cerca de soporte por varias caidas consecutivas, y aunque recuperara su resistencia, que es máximo histórico, está "sólo " 40 cents más arriba. Quizá demasiado riesgo para no tanto reward... A favor, el RSI se acerca peligrosamente a zona de sobreventa, varios gestors recomiendan compra y lo que quizá más interese a algunos, este año dieron dividendo de 0,05€.

*- Una americana: Southern Co*
una de las principales suministadoras de electricidad en el suroeste yanki. Estoy seguro de que le gustará a Janus, porque al igual que JCPenney viene de una fuerte caida y parece que está tocando fondo. Está casi en mínimos históricos y en poquitos dias debería romper la jran bajista. A partir de ahi, es muy probable que cambie la tendencia al pa'rriba.

Lo dicho, espero opiniones, comentarios y sobre todo, errores de interpretación :cook:


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

La de los vinos que comente hace como un mes ha pegado un buen pepinazo


https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/BDL-Baron_de_ley

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 11:33 ----------

Un gestor que lleva Tef y Europac....También le pico el gusanillo con los rodaballos

https://www.unience.com/blogs-econo...a_se_ha_remangado_y_ha_cambiado_la_estrategia

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 11:35 ----------

Esta ya la tenia fichada pero nunca he llegado a comprar porque siempre veía cosas mas baratas.


https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/PAC-Europac/detalle-financiero


Como veo que tiene fabricas en otros países me la apunto para echar una ojeada mas en profundidad

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 11:46 ----------

El gestor parece bueno, antes llevaba un fondo de los Rothchild.Los tentáculos de esta familia banquera son desde luego dignos de estudio


http://foros.expansion.com/forum-de...deja-bp-rothschild-y-gestionara-interdin.html


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2013)

Ya ven lo que se puede llega ra saber de una compañía yankie como Southern. Aquí, ni en sueños.

Southern Co: Summary | OpenSecrets


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Nov 2013)

Joer han capao el foro de tupeche a los no registrados, yo que ya me habia preparado las palomitas para el culebron de hoy..


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya ven lo que se puede llega ra saber de una compañía yankie como Southern. Aquí, ni en sueños.
> 
> Southern Co: Summary | OpenSecrets



Aquí solo si pasa por el juzgado....y ni eso.En general los informes americanos e ingleses son mas detallistas.Aquí 1000 paginas para el Santander y cuando las terminas te quedas con la misma cara de idiota


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Nov 2013)

Pues, de Europac podría hablar largo y tendido, conozco muy bien la empresa y a sus directivos y dueños....no metería un duro mío ahí, y mira que me he metido en chicharros chungos....


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues, de Europac podría hablar largo y tendido, conozco muy bien la empresa y a sus directivos y dueños....no metería un duro mío ahí, y mira que me he metido en chicharros chungos....



Para el negocio que es yo no la veo barata.Solo he mirado las cuentas globales, no me leido los informes.


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para el negocio que es yo no la veo barata.Solo he mirado las cuentas globales, no me leido los informes.



Supongo que en sus cuentas e informes seguirán en break even o incluso ganando pasta en alguna de sus plantas francesas que en realidad es un agujero negro...ñ:fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya ven lo que se puede llega ra saber de una compañía yankie como Southern. Aquí, ni en sueños.
> 
> Southern Co: Summary | OpenSecrets



Sí vale, todas estas "donaciones" (yo prefiero llamarlas inversiones, porque digo yo que algún beneficio esperan a cambio) está muy bien que sean públicas. Pero sólo demuestran quién apoya a la casta usana, en el fondo el sistema es el mismo.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 12:58 ----------

Por cierto, cuando ayer estuve revisando medio NYSE, una de las que estaban en mi pre-lista era Macys, y ahora me encuentro esto: Qué valores americanos tener en cartera de cara al 'Viernes Negro' - elEconomista.es

No sé si volver a mirarlo o huir de ella como de la peste.


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues va a ser que sí, pero conste que no me acordaba :XX: simplemente ayer estuve haciendo un barrido por nuestro mercado continuo y luego fui a por las americanas non-tech. Tengo un buen y pequeño listado de 5 valores a seguir de cerca, pero el que me da más confianza por técnico es la empresa de Ansar.
> 
> Como no soy ningún gurú no me importa dejarla publicada por si alguien quiere ir echando un vistazo a estos valores, pero agradecería que luego pusiera por aquí sus conclusiones para ir descartando o confirmando valores.
> 
> ...




Southern Co no me gusta. Capitaliza mucho y no deja de ser un holding. Valor demasiado tranquilo y direccional. Por ello ten en cuenta que para ganar cuatro perras hay que estar bastante tiempo y eso es un problema porque en CFDs te sacan la pasta con el préstamo del apalancamiento. Con inversión directa vas jodido por el tema de la dependencia del spot de la divisa.


----------



## egarenc (2 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Southern Co no me gusta. Capitaliza mucho y no deja de ser un holding. Valor demasiado tranquilo y direccional. Por ello ten en cuenta que para ganar cuatro perras hay que estar bastante tiempo y eso es un problema porque en CFDs te sacan la pasta con el préstamo del apalancamiento. *Con inversión directa vas jodido por el tema de la dependencia del spot de la divisa*.



Cuanta razón tienes, de eso he hecho un curso acelerado hace poco...supongo que a largo plazo esa cuestión se diluye :


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

una gozada a la que dedicar 1 hora

[YOUTUBE]H4axEZwLdno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Tomorrowland 2013 - Tiësto - YouTube


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]F6BTBYKBPhk[/YOUTUBE]


y nada más que disir 8:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues va a ser que sí, pero conste que no me acordaba :XX: simplemente ayer estuve haciendo un barrido por nuestro mercado continuo y luego fui a por las americanas non-tech. Tengo un buen y pequeño listado de 5 valores a seguir de cerca, pero el que me da más confianza por técnico es la empresa de Ansar.
> 
> Como no soy ningún gurú no me importa dejarla publicada por si alguien quiere ir echando un vistazo a estos valores, pero agradecería que luego pusiera por aquí sus conclusiones para ir descartando o confirmando valores.
> 
> ...



coincido en azkoyen, además exporta el 83% de su producción. el año pasado el 80%. tubacex, ha sido decir que abre una planta nueva en cantabria en vez de en euskadi, y empezar a caer. yo me he salido porque me parece que toca corrección. Y me he salido además al 1% del pico, muy bien además, de las mejores salidas que he hecho.

Baron de Ley me estaba dando entrada el lunes, pero igual luego no puedo salir, y decidí no entrar. 
voy a darme una vuelta por el Mdo.continuo a ver qué veo y a ver si coincidimos. Pero por de pronto CAF me da la misma entrada que me deba BdL la semana pasada.


Y no es de la MCC


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Menuda perla el "toys are nuts":

Es de obligada audición los primeros 3 minutos.

[YOUTUBE]7srVzCMQ5cE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

:8::8::8::8::8:

[YOUTUBE]TabjR_BOd8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

@Bertok

menuda falta de conosimiento del Ruski :ouch:

la cosa se hace tal que así:

- hvei: hola nenas soy forero de burbuja.info

- nenas: what!? :XX: ::

- hvei: pero básicamente foreo por el hilo del Ibex35 : :cook:

- nenas: : :8: :baba: :baba: :baba:

- hvei: :X :X :X :Baile:


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Bertok
> 
> menuda falta de conosimiento del Ruski :ouch:
> 
> ...



The ruski is the fucking master ::::::

[YOUTUBE]0iyeUcFKRv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

LoL

ahí sí ha estado bien 

qué cabrón por cierto


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> LoL
> 
> ahí sí ha estado bien
> 
> qué cabrón por cierto



livin' overt he edge ::::::

[YOUTUBE]r3yOixSnJEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TabjR_BOd8E[/YOUTUBE]



Joder, es mi estilo, aunque yo voy sin cámara, claro está. Recuerdo una vez que les dije a unas que yo era negro, pero que como era muy fan de Michael Jackson me había cambiado el color de la piel, aunque si me vieran sin ropa comprobarían enseguida mi linaje racial. Y coñas del foro, a mansalva. En plan "...pues que sepas que tengo más de 10.000 thanks en burbuja" o mentar al Líder y cosas así. Yo es que no entiendo a la gente que lo pasa mal ligando, al menos si vas en ese plan te descojonas sí o sí, y lo mejor es que la respuesta suele ser muy buena en casi todos los casos.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, es mi estilo, aunque yo voy sin cámara, claro está. Recuerdo una vez que les dije a unas que yo era negro, pero que como era muy fan de Michael Jackson me había cambiado el color de la piel, aunque si me vieran sin ropa comprobarían enseguida mi linaje racial. Y coñas del foro, a mansalva. En plan "...pues que sepas que tengo más de 10.000 thanks en burbuja" o mentar al Líder y cosas así. Yo es que no entiendo a la gente que lo pasa mal ligando, al menos si vas en ese plan te descojonas sí o sí, y lo mejor es que la respuesta suele ser muy buena en casi todos los casos.


----------



## Claca (2 Nov 2013)

Como estáis chicharreros, un gráfico del MEDIUM:







Zona de resis, objetivos más inmediatos casi alcanzados, aunque todavía no ha perdido inercia alcista. Apunta a seguir subiendo en el largo plazo, pero sin corregir antes ahora no se puede entrar. En mi opinión falta un susto todavía, que probablemente será más lento y tedioso de lo que muchos quisieran.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Supongo que en sus cuentas e informes seguirán en break even o incluso ganando pasta en alguna de sus plantas francesas que en realidad es un agujero negro...ñ:fiufiu:



La ultima vez que me trago un engendro de los que presentan los auditores a la CNMV ....371 paginas para que lo importante este solo en 50.No me lo puedo creer que estando en 2013 a nadie de la CNMV se le haya ocurrido cambiar las casillas de informe , parece un texto escrito por un robot todo lleno de casillas con el conforme ok.Señores que una pequeña empresa tenga 371 paginas de verdad es para mirarselo igual que los del Santander lleguen a las 1000.Ya que he descargado voy a resumir un poco lo que he visto.


http://www.europacgroup.com/ES/RelacionInversores/InformacionEconomicoFinanciera/Pages/default.aspx


Mas o menos lo importante esta en la presentación de 38 paginas:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Resumiendo

Prácticamente en todo el negocio están teniendo problemas con los margenes, hasta ahora han sido incapaces de trasladar los incrementos en los costes fijos a los precios de venta así se puede observar como aunque las ventas se mantienen el EBITDA se desploma, anecdótico el caso de Francia

Ventas consolidadas +1%
EBITDA -76%

Por el lado positivo tienen que el EBITDA en cartón ha subido un +75% y que el problema con el margen en el resto de áreas puede estar en vistas de resolverse ya que han anunciado incrementos en los precios de venta de papel normal y reciclado....Estos anuncios fueron como a mitad del 2012 pues en noviembre uno del consejo ha vendido parte de sus acciones, cuantas no lo se porque acabe harto del informe de la CNMV.


----------



## Tono (2 Nov 2013)

*Repsol descarta la venta del 30% de Gas Natural a la china Sinopec*

Repsol descarta la venta del 30% de Gas Natural a la china Sinopec - elEconomista.es



Claca dijo:


> Joder, es mi estilo, aunque yo voy sin cámara, claro está...



Muy bueno.
La playa, echándole morro, es el mejor sitio para ligotear. 
Qué recuerdos, cuando iba a una playa nudista, nada más que con mis gafas de sol, toalla y un libro, a pelota picada (el libro no porque lo necesitara, pero quedaba bien) y me tumbaba a escaso medio metro del primer par de chicas que veía en topless aunque sobrara sitio en toda la playa. :XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, esto es crema de la buena.

J.C. Penney: Value Trap or a Good Turnaround Bet?

Muy endeudada y en formato turnaround con un un ejecutivo haciendo el takeover. Un poquito de suerte y ....................... Guaouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!, rebalanceo del EV y reward REWARD.


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TabjR_BOd8E[/YOUTUBE]



- You have a daughter?

- Yes, I have...

- So you are a MILF?:Aplauso:

- Yes I am:XX::Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

Claca, opinas que esta semana las manos fuertes van a aprovechar el tirón de Fitch y meterse en BChips y salir de medianas?


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Claca, opinas que esta semana las manos fuertes van a aprovechar el tirón de Fitch y meterse en BChips y salir de medianas?



El tirón de FITCH???

Qué ha pasado???:8:

No puede uno estar todo el día de juerga....luego anda más perdido que Adán el día de la madre....

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 18:16 ----------

Ok ya está.....

Fitch sube la perspectiva de España de negativa a estable | Mercados | Cinco Días


Motivos para el guano.....


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, esto es crema de la buena.
> 
> J.C. Penney: Value Trap or a Good Turnaround Bet?
> 
> Muy endeudada y en formato turnaround con un un ejecutivo haciendo el takeover. Un poquito de suerte y ....................... Guaouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!, rebalanceo del EV y reward REWARD.



Me encanta este párrafo


" It's no secret that investors tend to be impatient with the market, but the best investment strategy is to buy shares in solid businesses and keep them for the long term. In the special free report, "3 Stocks That Will Help You Retire Rich," The Motley Fool shares investment ideas and strategies that could help you build wealth for years to come. Click here to grab your free copy today"

wow this is América, is the war for the management of capital


Fíjate si me han convencido que hasta hice click, prometo echar una ojeada a las cuentas


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2013)

Primero: No me gusta NADA lo que pasó en el after de ANR el viernes... 40.000 acciones hicieron bajar el precio de 7,44 a 7,29 y a 7,01. Inmediatamente rebalancearon y acabó en 7,44.

Segundo: Hablando de clavadas hosteleras en Bilbao. Paseíto a Artxanda a tomar el aperitivo. 

2 mostos 4 euros
1 Nestea 2,60
Tonica 2,40
1 Rabas 6,00
1 gambas plancha 20,00.

Aperitivo para 4, 41 euracos.

Las rabas las he comido mejores. Hay que decir que las gambas eran frescas y estaban perfectas. Pero no eran precisamente como langostas de grandes.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Primero: No me gusta NADA lo que pasó en el after de ANR el viernes... 40.000 acciones hicieron bajar el precio de 7,44 a 7,29 y a 7,01. Inmediatamente rebalancearon y acabó en 7,44.
> 
> Segundo: Hablando de clavadas hosteleras en Bilbao. Paseíto a Artxanda a tomar el aperitivo.
> 
> ...




Es que subir los suministros al pico Zermatt en helicóptero es lo que tiene.

Has pagado un 50% más que en cualquier bar de abajo.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Primero: No me gusta NADA lo que pasó en el after de ANR el viernes... 40.000 acciones hicieron bajar el precio de 7,44 a 7,29 y a 7,01. Inmediatamente rebalancearon y acabó en 7,44.
> 
> Segundo: Hablando de clavadas hosteleras en Bilbao. Paseíto a Artxanda a tomar el aperitivo.
> 
> ...



Peor fue lo de hace unas semanas a 4,x en tan solo un segundo.Es una de las empresas con mas acciones prestadas en corto , pueden hacer con la cotizacion lo que quieran.En Bilbao que pasa que atais los perros con longanizas?Vaya clavadaiensa que como empiecen a caer empresas del grupo Mondragon el poder adquisitivo va a resentirse bastante, ese sera el ultimo bastion del imperio.


----------



## Tono (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Primero: No me gusta NADA lo que pasó en el after de ANR el viernes... 40.000 acciones hicieron bajar el precio de 7,44 a 7,29 y a 7,01. Inmediatamente rebalancearon y acabó en 7,44.
> 
> Segundo: Hablando de clavadas hosteleras en Bilbao. Paseíto a Artxanda a tomar el aperitivo.
> 
> ...



¿Dejarías propina, no?

Ayer, también para 4 personas.

4 alvariños (con sus 4 tapas de zamburiñas en salsa de vieira): 8€
Tabla embutidos/queso para 4 personas: 10€
4 raciones de pulpo + botella ribeiro: 30€

Aperitivo + comida para 4: 48€


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Primero: No me gusta NADA lo que pasó en el after de ANR el viernes... 40.000 acciones hicieron bajar el precio de 7,44 a 7,29 y a 7,01. Inmediatamente rebalancearon y acabó en 7,44.
> 
> Segundo: Hablando de clavadas hosteleras en Bilbao. Paseíto a Artxanda a tomar el aperitivo.
> 
> ...



La rabas son baratas y más si la ración fue generosa. La bebida siempre fue cara :8:


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Dejarías propina, no?
> 
> Ayer, también para 4 personas.
> 
> ...



Ayer quedé a comer con unos amigos...a las 14:30 para tomar la cañita de antes de comer, quedamos en uno de los bares donde mejor tiran la cerveza en madrid....nos liamos :ouch: y "cancelamos" la reserva de las 15h que teníamos en restaurante de al lado.

Total que a las 16:30 fuimos a una mierda bar gallego cercano, que se hace llamar "o xantar antoxo" o algo así....malo malo....me he acordado cuando has comentado lo del pulpo....porque sólo por una ración de pulpo....nos clavaron 17 euros!!!!!! Y caca de la vaca....todo caro y malo...para no volver.

Hay que andar con ojo por Madrid...::


----------



## egarenc (2 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Primero: No me gusta NADA lo que pasó en el after de ANR el viernes... 40.000 acciones hicieron bajar el precio de 7,44 a 7,29 y a 7,01. Inmediatamente rebalancearon y acabó en 7,44.
> 
> Segundo: Hablando de clavadas hosteleras en Bilbao. Paseíto a Artxanda a tomar el aperitivo.
> 
> ...



Ese precio es de menú, no de aperitivo...claro que las gambas es lo que tienen, es casi el 50% del precio

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (2 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, ahí dejo otro sector que al completo va a dar muchas alegrías. Es del estilo solar, carbón, .....

Hovnanian Enterprises
Lennar Corporation
DR Horton
Pult Group
Rogers Corporation
Toll Brothers
KB Home
Beazer Homes
Meritage Homes
Realogy Holdings
Zillow
Trulia

Las dos últimas están infladas de cojones. El sector en general viene de una recuperación brutal. Como siempre, hicieron suelo cuando parecía que todas iban a quebrar y harán techo cuando todos piensen que son las acciones ideales para dejar el dinero ahí de cara a la jubilación.
Ahora están en un momento muy complejo porque queda por resolverse si están consolidando para dar un nuevo e importante tirón al alza o si por el contrario comienzan un ciclo bajista para llevarse por delante la mitad de la plusvalía del ciclo alcista. La buena noticia es que lo va a resolver en breve. Apuesto más por el segundo escenario pero en cualquier caso serán los ojos los que manejen el dinero, in or out, long or short.

---------- Post added 02-nov-2013 at 18:48 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Ayer quedé a comer con unos amigos...a las 14:30 para tomar la cañita de antes de comer, quedamos en uno de los bares donde mejor tiran la cerveza en madrid....nos liamos :ouch: y "cancelamos" la reserva de las 15h que teníamos en restaurante de al lado.
> 
> Total que a las 16:30 fuimos a una mierda bar gallego cercano, que se hace llamar "o xantar antoxo" o algo así....malo malo....me he acordado cuando has comentado lo del pulpo....porque sólo por una ración de pulpo....nos clavaron 17 euros!!!!!! Y caca de la vaca....todo caro y malo...para no volver.
> 
> Hay que andar con ojo por Madrid...::



Esta semana pasada, 195 euros por cuatro personas en una cena en donde dos eran niños. El vino a precio equivalente a si había una puta en la cocina exprimiendo las uvas. No me van a dar otra vez ese palo.


----------



## Tono (2 Nov 2013)

Paulistano, esta semana es más que probable que se le pueda mandar una buena perdigonada a Bankia. 
Tal como se ha comportado, puede haber despioje de nuevo por debajo de 1€ antes de volver a subir a 1,12/1,13. 
Si acierto y nos sale bien, te lo cobraré en unas cervecitas.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ayer quedé a comer con unos amigos...a las 14:30 para tomar la cañita de antes de comer, quedamos en uno de los bares donde mejor tiran la cerveza en madrid....nos liamos :ouch: y "cancelamos" la reserva de las 15h que teníamos en restaurante de al lado.
> 
> Total que a las 16:30 fuimos a una mierda bar gallego cercano, que se hace llamar "o xantar antoxo" o algo así....malo malo....me he acordado cuando has comentado lo del pulpo....porque sólo por una ración de pulpo....nos clavaron 17 euros!!!!!! Y caca de la vaca....todo caro y malo...para no volver.
> 
> Hay que andar con ojo por Madrid...::



es que la pinta del garitoooo

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xantar-No-O-Antoxo/194976660550154

con menú de navidad!!


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Paulistano, esta semana es más que probable que se le pueda mandar una buena perdigonada a Bankia.
> Tal como se ha comportado, puede haber despioje de nuevo por debajo de 1€ antes de volver a subir a 1,12/1,13.
> Si acierto y nos sale bien, te lo cobraré en unas cervecitas.



Las birras en Madrid las tienes aunque no nos salga lo de Bankia!!!:Baile:

Esta semana he picoteado a ver si pegaba subidón pero no ha sido posible y vendía cuando no veía la cosa clara....



ane agurain dijo:


> es que la pinta del garitoooo
> 
> con menú de navidad!!




Pero es que a las 16:30....nos metimos en el primer sitio que vimos....

Mira el lado bueno, si algún gilipollas te pregunta que dónde ir de cena de empresa por Navidad, ya tenemos sitio que recomendar:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

Yo en Bilbao "recomendaría" este para esa cena de Navidad:

Un restaurante de Bilbao pide sin xito que no se emita su Pesadilla en la cocina - ABC.es


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que la pinta del garitoooo
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Xantar-No-O-Antoxo/194976660550154
> 
> con menú de navidad!!



En madrid si sabes buscar no te meten esas clavadas.Paulistano ha pagado la novatada de entrar al primer sitio que encontró.


http://www.grupandilana.com/es/restaurantes/la-gloria-de-montera

Este es un restaurante que esta por el centro y con una relacion calidad/precio muy buena


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En madrid si sabes buscar no te meten esas clavadas.Paulistano ha pagado la novatada de entrar al primer sitio que encontró.
> 
> 
> GRUPO ANDILANA / Hotels & Restaurants management
> ...



En La Finca de Susana se cena muy bien y barato :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En madrid si sabes buscar no te meten esas clavadas.Paulistano ha pagado la novatada de entrar al primer sitio que encontró.
> 
> 
> GRUPO ANDILANA / Hotels & Restaurants management
> ...



He estado en varios de esa empresa.

Hace unos meses estuve mirando franquicias, en este caso para empezar a hablar 600.000 euros.

Tras dos horas al teléfono descubrí por qué esos restaurantes son tan baratos....la mayor parte de las salsas y condimentos que no precisen ser cocinados al momento la hacen en Barcelona y la ultracongelan.....de ahí distribuyen a toda España.

Y luego te imponen los proveedores....negocian a escala, luego consiguen mejores precios, en vino, carnes, pescados....

Estuve en el de la gloria de montera y en bazaar.

Ahora están intentado meter LA MARY, que ya está en Murcia creo...pero las cuentas no me salían....así a bote pronto eran necesarios 300 comensales al día para un local de 5.000 euros mes....y ahora mismo es imposible encontrar un local de esas características en buena zona...luego te tienes que ir a 10.000 euros de alquiler y por consiguiente meter muchos más comensales.

No lo ví claro8:


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> He estado en varios de esa empresa.
> 
> Hace unos meses estuve mirando franquicias, en este caso para empezar a hablar 600.000 euros.
> 
> ...



En Monte Canelo hay locales balatos, balatos para ser emprendedó ::::::

La croqueta requemada de lomo apaleado de pepito premium se puede vender un mark-up extra ::::::


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo en Bilbao "recomendaría" este para esa cena de Navidad:
> 
> Un restaurante de Bilbao pide sin xito que no se emita su Pesadilla en la cocina - ABC.es



Lo conozco, ni era tan malo antes, ni ha mejorado ahora. Eso sí la publicidad le vino bien...


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

monten un bareto estilo/temática zombie

todavía no lo he visto

y como ustedes son especialistas ... pues :fiufiu:



@Bertok

Usted monte uno post-apocalipsis; con latas de atún, chuscos de pan duro, agua del grifo y ese tipo de cosas


si alguien lo monta y le funciona, que se pague un menú o argo


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En Monte Canelo hay locales *balatos, balatos* para ser emprendedó ::::::
> 
> La croqueta requemada de lomo apaleado de pepito premium se puede vender un mark-up extra ::::::



Pide precio en alguna calle principal, de barato nada:fiufiu:

Va a haber bares de allí que tengan que cerrar....ahora más que nunca....se acerca el invierno.

Hace un par de meses me dijo un dueño..."Es verano y no sacamos gran cosa, algo tendremos que inventar en invierno...."

Y es más, los Gin Tonics Premium....más caros que en la calle Serrano, no estoy exagerando...es algo REAL....así pasa, que la gente en vez de pedir raciones como hace unos años....se sienta y echa la tarde con la cañita y el canapé de turno....


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En La Finca de Susana se cena muy bien y barato :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Y para tapear en Madrid hay para aburrir pero claro ya depende de que quieras y donde.

Me suena que la cadena americana de la que hablaba el otro día es Hard Rock

http://www.eleconomista.es/evasion/...06/11/Las-mejores-hamburguesas-de-Madrid.html

http://www.traveler.es/viajes/place...erias-de-madrid-que-te-dejaran-sin-habla/2787

Esto creo que nadie aun se ha atrevido a hacerlo en España

http://www.entremujeres.com/vida-sa...corazon-colesterol-nutricion_0_572342844.html

Le llaman el pornógrafo nutricional






paulistano dijo:


> He estado en varios de esa empresa.
> 
> Hace unos meses estuve mirando franquicias, en este caso para empezar a hablar 600.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Al de Montera y al de cerca del metro de sevilla como no llames por anticipado olvidate que te quedas sin mesa.En el centro de Madrid probablemente multipliquen esos 300 varias veces. A mi también en mas de una ocasión por no andarme con cuidado me han metido alguna clavada en bares dentro de la m30.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pide precio en alguna calle principal, de barato nada:fiufiu:
> 
> Va a haber bares de allí que tengan que cerrar....ahora más que nunca....se acerca el invierno.
> 
> ...



Yo te lo digo: medias raciones a 1/3 del precio de la ración completa.

La hostelería vive su owned particular.

Fuck'em all


----------



## atman (2 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> He estado en varios de esa empresa.
> 
> Hace unos meses estuve mirando franquicias, en este caso para empezar a hablar 600.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Aquí en Bilbao hay uno de LA MARY en el centro centro... una vez para no volver. La comida una m... y el servicio humillante. Eso sí, al menos hace un tiempo, petao... teóricamente de hipsters, en realidad de snobs y quiero-y-no-puedo. Pero al menú por menos de 10 euros... la gente asume que "eg lo que hay..." Pues mire, no. POr ese precio hay sitios peuqeños, tal vez no céntricos, donde se come sin grandes pretensiones, pero bien comido. Yo por el mismo precio economico prefiero unos garbanzos bien hechos que un "pulpito encebollado" que sabe a... en fín...


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pide precio en alguna calle principal, de barato nada:fiufiu:
> 
> Va a haber bares de allí que tengan que cerrar....ahora más que nunca....se acerca el invierno.
> 
> ...



El barrio Salamanca al contrario de lo que la gente piensa tiene locales muy competitivos.Por ejemplo por la calle Claudio cuello a la altura de Jorge Juan yo he visto bares de tapeo que están bastante bien y no son caros para la zona que es.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> monten un bareto estilo/temática zombie
> 
> todavía no lo he visto
> 
> ...



Amigo, la emprendeduría es el nuevo sacacuartos del estado. Impuestos everywhere.

Estamos cerca del Knock Out y no habrá mercado ni para dar de comer a los zombies financieros.

Huye, en serio.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, la emprendeduría es el nuevo sacacuartos del estado. Impuestos everywhere.
> 
> Estamos cerca del Knock Out y no habrá mercado ni para dar de comer a los zombies financieros.
> 
> Huye, en serio.



A mi este país cada día me sorprende mas


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=475163


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi este país cada día me sorprende mas
> 
> 
> Bajando la bolsa de la basura desde el quinto con una cuerda, porque no hay ascensor - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Es el paso previo a que caigan volando al grito de "mierda va".

Retrocedemos muchas décadas


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

De lo que he mirado con PRT y blais me da para esta semana al menos:

salida para: 
amadeus, bankia, bayer (@Tono salió) Ezentis, Ferrovial, rovi, tecnicas, zinkia

entrada para: 
CAF (estoy en ello), Azkoyen (llevo)

parece que quieren: 
Ercros, Tubos, Realia, Elecnor, SAB, POP, Caixabank (el trío mediano), prim, biosearch (que ni idea qué hacen)

Corrijanme que estamos aprendiendo.
La *GRAN *pregunta, que me atrevo a lanzar y que me gustaría que alguien me analizara, es Grifols para estos 2 meses, cómo lo véis?


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> monten un bareto estilo/temática zombie
> 
> todavía no lo he visto
> 
> ...



Creo que se nos han adelantado...mire la 4 opción


http://www.traveler.es/viajes/place...erias-de-madrid-que-te-dejaran-sin-habla/2787

Lo dicho en Madrid hay bares para elegir de todos los gustos y precios.Desde snobs,frikis,fritangas,tapeos...


----------



## juanfer (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, la emprendeduría es el nuevo sacacuartos del estado. Impuestos everywhere.
> 
> Estamos cerca del Knock Out y no habrá mercado ni para dar de comer a los zombies financieros.
> 
> Huye, en serio.



Lo que pasa es que si alguien no tiene trabajo tendrá que emprender porque no va haber creación de empleo en años.


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si alguien no tiene trabajo tendrá que emprender porque no va haber creación de empleo en años.



@juanfer, sólo hay opciones y esperanza fuera del sistema, con la mayor independencia posible.

Vienen muchos años de una represión terrible hacia el factor trabajo.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> @juanfer, sólo hay opciones y esperanza fuera del sistema, con la mayor independencia posible.
> 
> Vienen muchos años de una represión terrible hacia el factor trabajo.



A este paso terminaremos en el mercado negro....Yo me pido el tabaco,bebidas espirituosas o condones...son negocios con altos roces


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A este paso terminaremos en el mercado negro....Yo me pido el tabaco,bebidas espirituosas o condones...son negocios con altos roces



El que tiene los "roces" más altos es el de los condones, pregunte, pregunte.


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A este paso terminaremos en el mercado negro....Yo me pido el tabaco,bebidas espirituosas o condones...son negocios con altos roces



si sobretodo el de los condones ... tema "roces" altos :ouch:

no he podido resistirlo 

edito:
mardito el tío los petardos!!!  :´(


:XX: :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si sobretodo el de los condones ... tema "roces" altos :ouch:
> 
> no he podido resistirlo



Lo ha puesto a huevo.


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo ha puesto a huevo.



ya he editado el mensaje

otro más a la lista de "venganza"  

:XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ya he editado el mensaje
> 
> otro más a la lista de "venganza"
> 
> :XX:



Como la lista sea muy larga va a acabar sin rencor.


----------



## ponzi (2 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> si sobretodo el de los condones ... tema "roces" altos :ouch:
> 
> no he podido resistirlo
> 
> ...











Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo ha puesto a huevo.




Lo he puesto a proposito...tanto se ha notado?La coña de todo esto es que es verdad, los tres son negocios con altos return of capital employed (roce)


----------



## ane agurain (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo he puesto a proposito...tanto se ha notado?La coña de todo esto es que es verdad, los tres son negocios con altos return of capital employed (roce)



mayor roce que mi puesto callejero, en mano, no. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...panol-y-opciones-a-tomar-96.html#post10245469


----------



## egarenc (2 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi este país cada día me sorprende mas
> 
> 
> Bajando la bolsa de la basura desde el quinto con una cuerda, porque no hay ascensor - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



seguro que son de etnia gitana, nos llevan siglos de ventaja...en caso de madmax, ellos saldran reforzados.

[YOUTUBE]LuqEbRzy_t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

Empezando en paramount channel taxi driver....justo el momento en que la lleva al cine porno....


----------



## egarenc (2 Nov 2013)

lo puto crack, bertok fíchalo para tu jilo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rando-sucia-rata-de-costello-ciborg-mode.html


----------



## paulistano (2 Nov 2013)

En la peli....."el pueblo sigue sufriendo el desempleo, la inflacion, la corrupcion y el crimen..."

"no participaremos en mas guerras por intereses de una minoria"

Peli de los 70.

Nada va a cambiar.....es mejor vivir en el mundo del españolito medio....cada vez me queda mas claro...de nada sirve quemarse....


----------



## tarrito (2 Nov 2013)

qué españolito medio, ni que leches

ustek es forero del Ibex35!! que narices de medio????


----------



## bertok (2 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> lo puto crack, bertok fíchalo para tu jilo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rando-sucia-rata-de-costello-ciborg-mode.html



Está hecho ::::::

El Vitaly se viene también al equipo con el patapalo y conmigo :XX::XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]C658n57hezs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2013)

Entretenida lectura:

Bubbles, Bubbles Everywhere 


_“We may look back and say the real bubble is debt.” _


----------



## Tono (3 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> Hace unos meses estuve mirando franquicias, en este caso para empezar a hablar 600.000 euros.
> 
> Tras dos horas al teléfono descubrí por qué esos restaurantes son tan baratos....la mayor parte de las salsas y condimentos que no precisen ser cocinados al momento la hacen en Barcelona y la ultracongelan.....de ahí distribuyen a toda España.
> 
> ...



Jamás en mi vida he comido en un restaurante de franquicia. Ni siquiera en un Mac. Tras leer lo que cuenta Paulistano creo que es lo mejor que se puede hacer. 

Hablando de lo que es el business en sí. Las franquicias en sectores textil/restauración/alimentación/informática, casi siempre acaban en la ruina del intrépido inversor. Salvo que ya seas dueño del local y que esté situado en una zona de excelencia.
No trabajas para tí, lo haces para la empresa matriz, pero asumiendo todo el riesgo y firmando contratos que no dejan por dónde escapar si el tema sale mal. Y si tenemos en cuenta el momento que vivimos con el consumo de capa caída...

No conozco un sólo pequeño negocio fuera del circuito turístico, que hoy esté dando dinero. Y eso que vivo en una zona donde la crisis es la mitad de la mitad de lo que está sucediendo en España. Ya he comentado que llegué a tener 3 pequeñas empresas en la época de bonanza y tuve la suerte de vender mi parte en dos de ellas a mis socios en el 2008 cuando el lobo empezó a enseñar las orejas. No gané gran cosa en ellas salvo experiencia.
Por capricho de mi mujer y de su socia, tenemos todavía un pequeño comercio de ropa en un centro comercial en el que llevamos 3 años en pérdidas, unos 70.000€ acumulados. 
Se pagan 600€ de alquiler, más 2 cotizaciones por autónomos, más gastos fijos de luz, teléfono, etc. No tenemos deudas y los sueldos son 0€ por lo que más no se puede ajustar, y sin embargo no se cubren ni los costes. Se sigue de momento porque con los beneficios de los años previos y la liquidación del stock las pérdidas están cubiertas.
Salvo en negocios online, que desconozco totalmente, tengo muy claro que NO ES MOMENTO PARA EMPRENDER. Ni aunque se tenga el dinero contante y sonante. Todos aquellos que han montado algo a crédito son cadáveres desde el primer día.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En madrid si sabes buscar no te meten esas clavadas.Paulistano ha pagado la novatada de entrar al primer sitio que encontró.
> 
> 
> GRUPO ANDILANA / Hotels & Restaurants management
> ...



:: x1000. No pongo el gif de  enorme porque descuadra la página. ¿Pero cómo carajo puedes recomendar la gloria de monteria? Yo no soy nada sibarita para la comida, pero antes me voy a un fridays que volver ahi. He estado 4 veces, las 2 primeras al poco de abrir muy buenas, la siguiente muy mal y pensando que era cosa de ese dia, volvimos y se confirmó. Otros amigos y familiares me lo confirmaron.

En resumen, para quien no lo conozca: es un restaurante de apariencia pija y barato para esa apariencia, pero claro, a costa de usar materia prima barata. Si alguna vez no os queda otra que ir, nunca, jamás, pidais carne; es la peor que he probado fuera de casa. 

De hecho, uno de sus suministradores es Antonio y Ricardo, una empresa de congelados. Asi que ya podeis intuir por qué zona trabajo 

---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 13:08 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> De lo que he mirado con PRT y blais me da para esta semana al menos:
> 
> salida para:
> amadeus, bankia, bayer (@Tono salió) Ezentis, Ferrovial, rovi, tecnicas, zinkia
> ...



Bastante de acuerdo con algunas predicciones. Biosearch no la puse pero también la tengo ahí en el punto de mira, lo que pasa es que mi análisis dejaba aún más que desear. Biosearch era antes Puleva Biotech, si no me equivoco son los laboratorios quede Puleva para desarollar productos tipo Actimel y mierdas varias, aunque no tengo ni repajolera de cómo van realmente; de hecho hasta que lo vi hace unas semanas ni sabía que cotizaba en bolsa. pero tiene buena pinta.

Sobre Grifols, como dije ,si rompia los 30 era señal de entrada, y entré... aunque el viernes cerró por debajo :ouch: Aunque no es menos cierto que el volumen era ridículo, como en los demás valores, asi que igual mañana los recupera sin problemas.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

Hannibal sobre la Gloria no se yo fui hace tiempo y no me parecio malo aunque tambien es verdad que no pedí carne, lo que si me sentó muy mal tener que esperar en la puerta.

Sobre Grifols

http://www.grifols.com/documents/10192/30795/informe-anual-2012/d435dc02-c8fa-4fd2-b808-054b7ac67267

A Grifols en su día no la hice mucho caso,la verdad que lo están haciendo muy bien en eeuu aunque empiezan a estar caros para el endeudamiento que tienen.

Emisión de preferentes

Pag 7

"Se han interpuesto demandas colectivas cuestionando la operación, dirigidas contra Talecris, 
Grifols y algunos directivos y consejeros de Talecris. Una resolución contraria que obligue a 
abonar una indemnización podría perjudicar sensiblemente las operaciones de la empresa 
combinada tras la operación"

Pag 9

"Los compromisos de la financiación contendrán limitaciones a la posibilidad de que Grifols pague 
dividendos ordinarios. Si el ratio de endeudamiento de Grifols supera 3,75 veces EBITDA, no podrá 
pagar más de 10 millones de dólares EE.UU. de dividendos ningún ejercicio fiscal. Si el ratio de 
endeudamiento de Grifols es igual o menor a 3,75 veces EBITDA, Grifols podrá pagar dividendos 
siempre que la cuantía del dividendo no exceda de (i) el 40% de los ingresos netos consolidados de 
Grifols y sus filiales originados desde el trimestre fiscal completo más próximo al cierre de la 
Transacción hasta el trimestre fiscal completo más próximo del que se haya proporcionado estados 
financieros a los prestamistas (o, en caso de que los ingresos netos consolidados arrojen un déficit, 
menos el 100% de dicho déficit), menos (ii) la suma total de todos los dividendos y desembolsos a los 
accionistas, e inversiones realizadas por Grifols y sus filiales, desde el trimestre fiscal completo más 
próximo al cierre de la Transacción. Grifols estima que, tras el cierre de la transacción, su ratio de 
endeudamiento inicial alcanzará aproximadamente 5 veces EBITDA"

Pag 27

"Grifols es sensible a las variaciones del tipo de interés. 

Para implantar su plan de negocios, Grifols ha incrementado considerablemente su deuda financiera. A 
31 de diciembre de 2009, Grifols tenía una deuda total de 817,2 millones de euros sujeta al pago de 
intereses, de los cuales 393,5 millones de euros tenían un tipo de interés variable. Como resultado de 
la Transacción, Grifols incurrirá en aproximadamente 3,4 miles de millones de dólares EE.UU. (2,5 
miles de millones de euros3
) de deuda,* sujeta al pago de un interés variable. Cualquier aumento de los 
tipos de interés a pagar por Grifols, que podrían verse afectados por, entre otros, la incapacidad de 
Grifols de cumplir con ciertos ratios financieros*, podría incrementar su gasto por intereses y podría 
reducir sus flujos de caja, lo que podría afectar negativamente a su situación financiera y sus 
resultados"

Algun institucional esta soltando papel

Alken Asset vende un 2,72% de las acciones de Grifols por 168,07 millones


Como negocio es muy bueno pero a riesgo de equivocarme por 2 vez me parece caro

Preferentes

Ordinarias

Si apuestas por la empresa a largo plazo son mejor las preferentes ya que al controlar Victor Grifols la empresa los derechos politicos te dan igual

---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 14:47 ----------


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2013)

No hay negocio fuera del turismo que esté ganando dinero????

Le aseguro que no es cierto. Otra cosa es que gente que no pega palo al agua, o que se niega a salir de "zona de confort", se gane la vida con la facilidad que lo hizo hace unos años. 

Sin necesidad de hablar de mí mismo, que puedo ser un caso raro, puedo asegurarle que conozco unos cuantos negocios a los que les está yendo bien e incluso muy bien. Incluso empresas que viven de la construcción. La mayoría, eso sí, gracias a la internacionalización del negocio. Alguna había empezado tímidamente durante las vacas gordas y luego se han visto forzados. Otros ya llevaban un tiempo y lo que han hecho es ampliar su alcalnce. Otros se han buscando JV con socios internacionales o buscado acuerdos de reciprocidad con empresas que desean tantear el mercado español.

El dinero, la actividad, la demanda, ahora mismo no están en España, están fuera. Y cuando decides que tu mercado puede ser el mundo, te encuentras con que tus posibilidades son casi infinitas y con oportunidades que nunca hubieras pensado. Un caso muy concreto: mediana empresa que trabajaba la mitad norte de España. Cuando las cosas empezaron a flojear le dió que "expandirse" a Portugal. Poca cosa, pero suficiente para abrir los ojos. Empezó a buscar mejores mercados: Primero Marruecos, mal. Después Nigeria, mejor y por fín... Angola!! si, si... Angola, oiga y no le va mal... además está México y Brasil... sigue siendo una mediana empresa, y hay que currar muchísimo, el negocio es más complejo ahora. Pero mientras los apolillados van cayendo, él gana más que nunca. Y dice abiertamente aquello de "de haberlo sabido...", bueno, nunca es tarde...

Otra, se ha aliado con una empresa holandesa, fabrican productos afines y venden en Asia conjuntamente y colocan casi el 100% (bueno, al menos la de aquí, la holandesa no lo sé) de lo que fabrican.

Otra trabaja como subcontrata para una empresa japonesa.

Y no hacen falta decir que muchos se vuelven a intentar hacer las américas...

Una cosa es cierta: pocos buscan mercado en el resto de europa.

Y hay que tenerlo claro: los tiempos en que los clientes venían a buscarte, y a meterte el dinero en el bolsillo se han ido para no volver. NUNCA.

Por otro lado, es un tanto contradictorio decir que el mercado de trabajo está muy mal y que por lo tanto lo que queda es el emprendizaje... si el mercado de trabajo está mal es porque la actividad se ha reducido y lo habrá hecho horizontalmente en todo el mercado. Otra cosa será que, como he dicho más arriba, tú seas capas de localizar nichos o areas mal cubiertas y que otros no sepan identificar. Pero, que un camarero no encuentre trabajo y monte un bar... me temo que no va a ser la solución...


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

Atman hablando de Construcción y tecnología, estoy analizando mas o menos en profundidad el negocio de imtech.

[YOUTUBE]RD4sGnlOwMk[/YOUTUBE]

Están metidos en domotica y automatización, si solo miramos los últimos resultados globales y mas concretamente a raiz del fraude Aleman parece que están mal pero cuando diseccionamos la empresas por áreas geográficas la realidad es muy diferente


----------



## @@strom (3 Nov 2013)

Ponzi como ves tubacex?
Por Tecnico no tiene mala pinta y sus números han mejorado bastante los últimos trimestres.


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

En mi opinion hablais de cosas distintas.

Tono habla de franquicias.

Las franquicias están hechas para personas que quieren dar un giro a su actividad laboral y se lo dan hecho....te suministran todo lo necesario para la apertura, con los cursos de formacion correspondiente, las obras las encarga la matriz y como se suele decir en el mundillo, te lo dan "llave en mano" para que al dia siguiente abras.

A una persona de ese perfil no le puedes pedir emprender en un tema que desconoce y que encima como comentas se internacionalice dado el estado del pais.


Volviendo a lo que dice Tono, estoy completamente de acuerdo salvo excepciones de frsnquicias gordas.....el resto suelen ser luego traspasadas o acaban cerrando.....tintorerias, papelerias, agencias de viaje, yogurterias....


No se si es indicativo el que la "gente de pasta" vuelva a gastar....ya os he hablado de mi amigo el director comercial, tiene comidas de empresa cuatro o cinc veces a la semana...y van a sitios buenos, me comenta que hace un año ibas sin reserva y no habia problema....y que ahora llamas y te dicen que no hay sitio.

Antes la gente comia con copas de vino, ahora piden la botella, y botella cara....si bien esa gente tenia pasta para pedir esa botella igual no lo pedian por la incertidumbre que habia....ahora si la piden, igual se esta atisbando un cambio...

Vrotes berdes y tal8:


----------



## atman (3 Nov 2013)

Hay muchíiisimas empresas dedicadas a domótica y van a seguir saliendo como champiñones. Acabarán siendo como carpinteros o fontaneros, yo creo que el negocio está en el suministro básico, lo demás se montará in-situ de forma stardard o a medida, dependiendo de lo que quieras gastar.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> me comenta que hace un año ibas sin reserva y no habia problema....y que ahora llamas y te dicen que no hay sitio.



Cómo me alegro de no tener tanto dinero y así no tener que preocuparme de si el restaurante estará lleno o no ::


----------



## Tono (3 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> No hay negocio fuera del turismo que esté ganando dinero????
> 
> Le aseguro que no es cierto. Otra cosa es que gente que no pega palo al agua, o que se niega a salir de "zona de confort", se gane la vida con la facilidad que lo hizo hace unos años.



No, no, no estamos hablando de lo mismo. 

Mi comentario viene de lo que escribió Paulistano sobre montar un restaurante-franquicia, me refiero al ''emprendedor'' que se le ocurre invertir en un pequeño comercio/bar/restaurante, etc que depende únicamente del consumo local. 
Hablo de toda esa gente que se ha quedado sin trabajo, ha cogido el dinero de la liquidación, solicitado el paro en pago único, más un crédito ICO y se lo ha pulido todo en montar un negocio aruinándose para los restos. 

El empresario serio del que tu hablas Atman, con su bagage profesional y un mínimo de músculo financiero tiene por supuesto su oportunidad si está dispuesto a competir y trabajar, tanto dentro de su área local (por desaparición de la competencia) como buscándose la vida fuera de España. Son cosas distintas.


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2013)

el off topic del día ... esto acaba de pasar hace escasas 2 horas

vamos de visita a casa de mis padres 

le regalé a mi Santa madre 2 frascos de allure sensuelle de chanel, para que la mujer fuera fisna y elegante : ... hasta aquí todo bien ienso:

entro al cuarto de mis padres para revisar unas facturas de agua-luz (las guardan en una cómoda donde tienen ropa y etc) yyyyyyyy me veo encima de la cómoda los 2 envases y los 2 usados ... me quedo un poco ::

ahora viene lo bueno 

pregunto por el asunto ... Y RESULTA QUE MI SANTO PADRE TAMBIÉN LA ESTÁ USANDO PORQUE A ÉL LE PARECE QUE HUELE MUY BIEN :: :XX: 

y mi madre por no discutir, le deja hacerlo :ouch: :ouch: ::

decir que el sentido del olfato de mi padre, no es su fuerte precisamente, eso es una cosa de toda la vida
se ve que con el paso de los años se le ha ido refinando :XX:

y dice el hombre, que se la echa casi a diario :8: 

eh! si a ellos les parece bien, quién soy yo para decir nada 


ya sé que da para abrir hilo en guardería, pero paso de postear por aquellos lares, que allí sí que huele "raro" :S

¿cómo se les ha quedao er cuerpo? 

por si las mujeres preguntan; es el perfume ... que si hubiera sido el eau de toilette, "tira que te va!", que se suele decir :XX:


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

El proximlo regalo a tu madre.....un par de frascos de varon dandy:Baile:


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (3 Nov 2013)

No suelo entran mucho por este hilo ya que no trabajo con valores pero a ver si hay alguien por aquí que pueda explicarme porqué el ajuste no se ha producido ya.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> por si las mujeres preguntan; es el perfume ... que si hubiera sido el eau de toilette, "tira que te va!", que se suele decir :XX:



No sabía que hubiera diferencia entre eau de toilette y perfume, he tenido que googlearlo :: 

Por si alguien tampoco lo sabia... Eau de Parfum y Eau de Toilette - diferencias


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El proximlo regalo a tu madre.....un par de frascos de varon dandy:Baile:



justo al salir de casa de mis padres, me ha dicho la Contraria, que a la próxima les regale alguna colonia fresquita UNISEX de Calvin Klein o similar 

desde el "incidente" hasta que nos hemos ido, nuestras caras al mirarnos eran una mezcla de :: +  + :ouch: + :| ... se lo pueden imaginar :XX:

Suceso Mítico Oijan
esta misma noche, llamo a la Rosa de los Vientos, a ver si me dejan contarlo en directo :: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi como ves tubacex?
> Por Tecnico no tiene mala pinta y sus números han mejorado bastante los últimos trimestres.



Yo la veo bien

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/TUB-Tubacex/detalle-financiero

A largo plazo creo que valdrá 4,5-5,5

Esta es de las tipicas empresas que hay que leerse los informes, son joyas que a simple cuesta verlas.

Informe anual 2012

Presentacion 2 trimestre 2013




De primeras ya vemos que sus inversiones están dando sus frutos con un posicionamiento en Asia que puede tener mucho potencial en un futuro




Fíjate a que ritmos están creciendo en Asia


En el ultimo informe de 2013 se puede observar como estan mejorando los margenes y la rentabilidad del negocio

1 Semestre 2013





Esto no nos dice si no miramos de donde vienen

Roce Tubacex

Es un negocio ciclico , lo que podemos esperar es que de aqui a 5 años recuperen las rentabilidades historicas sobre todo por el lado de Asia (ROCE,ROE)

Luego tenemos que se están beneficiando de una caída del precio del niquel


----------



## Tono (3 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> justo al salir de casa de mis padres, me ha dicho la Contraria, que a la próxima les regale alguna colonia fresquita UNISEX de Calvin Klein o similar
> 
> desde el "incidente" hasta que nos hemos ido, nuestras caras al mirarnos eran una mezcla de :: +  + :ouch: + :| ... se lo pueden imaginar :XX:
> 
> ...



En mi casa durante unos años compartimos las botellas de Nenuco de un litro a trío, la ñiña, mi mujer y yo. Luego ya se dejó de comprar, los niños crecen, reconozco que me encantaba.


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sabía que hubiera diferencia entre eau de toilette y perfume, he tenido que googlearlo ::
> 
> Por si alguien tampoco lo sabia... Eau de Parfum y Eau de Toilette - diferencias



He aqui un forero original....

Lo digo porque mas de una vez me he recorrido el corteingles de arriba a abajo buscandl un regalo y a final acabo comprando el libro de ken follet del momento y una colonia.....y muchas veces la pregunta de la dependienta es esa...."colonia o perfume"???::

Pues...el caro, el caro......:ouch:

---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 18:50 ----------




Tono dijo:


> En mi casa durante unos años compartimos las botellas de Nenuco de un litro a trío, la ñiña, mi mujer y yo. Luego ya se dejó de comprar, los niños crecen, reconozco que me encantaba.




Tengo amigos que ya con 20 años largos usaban nenuco....dicen que a las tias les encantaba


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

sí, ponzi, pero como has dicho, hay que mirarse el técnico también, y ahora mismo, tiene que bajar un poco más, al menos eso opino yo cuando me salí.

luego recordemos que € está y ha estado el año a una media de 1,32 (más alto que 2012).

Y va a abrir una planta en Cantabría desechando Euskadi, por qué?



Otro tema a tener en cuenta es qué pasa con la ultractividad de los convenios? Estos cobran bien, y el convenio del metal aquí es el mejor del estado. Desde luego te digo que hace meses, Tubacez y Reunidos andan a turnos con carga de curro.


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2013)

Nenuco es para "caza ligera" :fiufiu:

para capturar buenos ejemplares, mejor otro tipo de cebo ienso:

según vean cómo está la tarde, podemos comentar ... ustedes dirán


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

Este ROCE que pone aquí? Es de qué año?

Ahora no anda por el 5%?


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> He aqui un forero original....
> 
> Lo digo porque mas de una vez me he recorrido el corteingles de arriba a abajo buscandl un regalo y a final acabo comprando el libro de ken follet del momento y una colonia.....y muchas veces la pregunta de la dependienta es esa...."colonia o perfume"???::
> 
> ...



No me extrañaria..piensa que son los mismos que fabrican Durex

Reckitt Benckiser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Estos son capaces de echar feromonas para incrementar las rentabilidades de otras areas de negocio


[YOUTUBE]5rwdwLFy9PY[/YOUTUBE]

Fíjate bien en el mensaje subliminar....*"Hay amores que huelen a Nenuco"*


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Nov 2013)

Hola! os traigo un análisis fundamental desde rankia, en este caso de FNAC. 
La verdad que el trabajo de este chico es impresionante, vale la pena echarle un ojo:

Fnac, ¿trampa de valor o chollo? - Rankia


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

Bueno qué!!!!!

hacemos como los últimos domingos en donde abríamos una posi de madrugada y la cerrábamos con reward al amanecer?.

Ya sé que hablar de reward no es tan sexy como las colonias, pero no entiendo de lo segundo .............................................


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Nov 2013)

Me gustaría también saber qué opináis de Gowex. En mi opinión puede llegar a cotas inimaginables en un par de años.


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sí, ponzi, pero como has dicho, hay que mirarse el técnico también, y ahora mismo, tiene que bajar un poco más, al menos eso opino yo cuando me salí.
> 
> luego recordemos que € está y ha estado el año a una media de 1,32 (más alto que 2012).
> 
> ...





ane agurain dijo:


> Este ROCE que pone aquí? Es de qué año?
> 
> Ahora no anda por el 5%?



El de ahora cerca del 5%, la media historia ha rondado el 10%-20%

http://novagaliciabanco.ahorro.com/iwpdf/newsletters/cajas/smallcapsabril07/tubacex_abril07_smallcaps.pdf

Un 5% de roce es una rentabilidad muy baja

El porque pues es simple las ventas aun no han recuperado los niveles precrisis, han capeado el temporal gracias a la expansión por Asia


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Nenuco es para "caza ligera" :fiufiu:
> 
> para capturar buenos ejemplares, mejor otro tipo de cebo ienso:
> 
> según vean cómo está la tarde, podemos comentar ... ustedes dirán




Yo llevaba unos años....muchos....con allure channel sport.

No tengo queja...salvo cuando se puso de moda...todo el mundo con la puta colonia esa....aun asi segui usandola hasta hace dos años....mi primo trabaja en ese sector y se presentó un dia en casa con cinco o seis frascos de terre de hermes de esos para muestra....se me acabó la sport y me daba pereza soltar la pasta que vale teniendo la otra ahi.....y me queda para años:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola! os traigo un análisis fundamental desde rankia, en este caso de FNAC.
> La verdad que el trabajo de este chico es impresionante, vale la pena echarle un ojo:
> 
> Fnac, ¿trampa de valor o chollo? - Rankia



Estas navidades me dio por echarles un ojo pero como estaba dentro del conglomerado al ver que el precio no me cuadraba lo deje pasar,no sabia que la habían separado del holding


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7853054-post623.html


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo llevaba unos años....muchos....con allure channel sport.
> 
> No tengo queja...salvo cuando se puso de moda...todo el mundo con la puta colonia esa....aun asi segui usandola hasta hace dos años....mi primo trabaja en ese sector y se presentó un dia en casa con cinco o seis frascos de terre de hermes de esos para muestra....se me acabó la sport y me daba pereza soltar la pasta que vale teniendo la otra ahi.....y me queda para años:fiufiu:



sí señor, la allure sport es una de las de mi lista ... le dejo 2 más;
armani black code y egoiste platinum chanel

cuando llega el buen tiempo (primeros calores primaveriles), pruebe a echarse un poco de esencia (que sea de calidad ,eh!!) ... haga un día la prueba con coco y otro día pruebe con vainilla ... cuando les tenga tomada la medida, hasta las puede combinar

muy poca cantidad y no se le ocurra de ponerse en la ropa :no: ... un poco en muñecas y cuello y listo-calisto

ya nos contará, ya


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

Mon has salido algo metrosesualillo? 

Jaja.... Si me quedo soltero investigo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tarrito (3 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mon has salido algo metrosesualillo?
> 
> Jaja.... Si me quedo soltero investigo....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



dígalo, no se corte! 

ya hay confianSa 

[YOUTUBE]ZIvXgamM96s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

Sobre Fnac

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/PAR/FNAC-Groupe_fnac/detalle-financiero

Practicamente estan regalando la empresa

Tienen una caja neta de casi 300 mill capitalizando 365 mill

http://www.groupe-fnac.com/en/assets/ThirdQuarter2013Revenues.pdf

Sin embargo el 16% de caida en las ventas en Brasil da un poco de respeto


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre Fnac
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/PAR/FNAC-Groupe_fnac/detalle-financiero
> 
> ...



mmm los emergentes no son lo que eran?


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mmm los emergentes no son lo que eran?



Un -16% es pica-pica del bueno

Alexandre Bompard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

La cuestión es ¿Fiarse del CEO? Yo no tengo referencias. Desde luego como consiga dar la vuelta al negocio el pelotazo va a ser de ordago porque pagar solo 65 mill por todo Fnac es un regalo...claro si sobrevive a Amazon

Brasil ha crecido a base del crédito como hicimos nosotros así que la caída la tienen prácticamente garantizada, con Asia yo soy optimista


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

muy interesante.

Rich families are hoarding cash: Citi - Yahoo Finance

J.C. Penney's 3 Biggest Mistakes

Netflix, Inc. (NFLX): Netflix's Profitability Is An Illusion - Seeking Alpha

Here

J.C. Penney Company, Inc. Holding Company (JCP) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com

Stock Market & Financial Investment News: Educated Investors Get Live Stock Market News Feeds & Alerts at The Fly On the Wall

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. c (ANR) | Market Pulse - Yahoo! Finance

Alpha Natural Resources, inc. (ANR) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> muy interesante.
> 
> Rich families are hoarding cash: Citi - Yahoo Finance



Mmm muchos dábamos por hecho que el tema de deudas lo solucionarían con hiperinflación, pero este artículo levanta dudas si eres de los que piensa que esas familias ricas son las que mueven las distintas políticas económicas, como es mi caso. Interesante


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

sigo pensando que será con inflación. There's no way.


----------



## Galifrey (3 Nov 2013)

Buenas,

Me gustaría compartir un par de dudas respecto a posiciones a tomar. Vaya por delante que soy una miserable gacela principiante, por lo que no toméis demasiado en serio cualquier sugerencia que pueda hacer.

Pretendo hacer una cartera donde combine empresas más o menos consolidadas con otras con potencial de crecimiento. Hasta ahora la cosa va así:

Una empresa grande seria - Inditex
Una empresa dividendera - Enagas
Una empresa repugnantemente castuza - Timof
Una empresa molona - Técnicas reunidas

En cuanto a las empresas pequeñas con potencial voy en:

Una empresa de trenecitos - Caf
Una empresa de cochecitos - Cie Automotive

Mis miserables dudas:

* No se si reforzar posición en Caf, Cie o Tre
* O bien abrir posición en una de estas tres:

-Natra
-Inmobiliaria del Sur
-Fluidra

Y hasta ahí mis avatares de novato. Debo reconocer que lo paso bomba con las aventuras que propone Janus, así como con las euforias chicharreras que se viven por aquí. En cuanto tenga tiempo me abriré una cuenta separada de la cartera "seria" para meter alguna liquidez extra con la que poder sumarme al juego. De momento me conformo con sosear.

Y, como no, las buenas costumbres ante todo:



Spoiler


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

ummmmmm, nada de carbón!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me gustaría compartir un par de dudas respecto a posiciones a tomar. Vaya por delante que soy una miserable gacela principiante, por lo que no toméis demasiado en serio cualquier sugerencia que pueda hacer.
> 
> ...



Fluidra precisamente la comenté yo por aquí, tenía unos números un tanto alarmantes si mal no recuerdo. Lo que sí recuerdo es que la deseché enseguida.

De las otras 2, dejo que los masters del foro decidan. Yo personalmente, en inmobiliarias no quiero meter un euro; cualquier mañana te levantas y se han ido al carajo. Pero cá uno es cá uno.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí señor, la allure sport es una de las de mi lista ... le dejo 2 más;
> armani black code y egoiste platinum chanel
> 
> cuando llega el buen tiempo (primeros calores primaveriles), pruebe a echarse un poco de esencia (que sea de calidad ,eh!!) ... haga un día la prueba con coco y otro día pruebe con vainilla ... cuando les tenga tomada la medida, hasta las puede combinar
> ...



Allure la he usado a diario durante muchos años. Hace 3 meses he cambiado a Esencia de Loewe.

Me gusta más.

Cuando llegue el caso no tengo el menor problema en rociarme con jugo de cecina de lomo latigado de premium defaulteado ::::::


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Fluidra precisamente la comenté yo por aquí, tenía unos números un tanto alarmantes si mal no recuerdo. Lo que sí recuerdo es que la deseché enseguida.
> 
> De las otras 2, dejo que los masters del foro decidan. Yo personalmente, en inmobiliarias no quiero meter un euro; cualquier mañana te levantas y se han ido al carajo. Pero cá uno es cá uno.



Esa la mire yo hace tiempo,tiene unos roces muy malos.


----------



## Galifrey (3 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Fluidra precisamente la comenté yo por aquí, tenía unos números un tanto alarmantes si mal no recuerdo. Lo que sí recuerdo es que la deseché enseguida.
> 
> De las otras 2, dejo que los masters del foro decidan. Yo personalmente, en inmobiliarias no quiero meter un euro; cualquier mañana te levantas y se han ido al carajo. Pero cá uno es cá uno.



Buenas Hannibal,

Leí tu comentario y me sorprendió, porque había tenido algunos inputs positivos respecto a esa empresa, sobretodo inputs de gente que no tenía ni puta idea de bolsa pero que habían trabajado con ellos: por lo visto comentaban dos cosas, que en su sector eran dominantes prácticamente a nivel mundial y que en el contacto directo transmitían una seriedad poco habitual para el empresaurio hispanistaní medio. Pero como tampoco hay prisa tomaré muy en serio tus advertencias y la mantendré en espera.

Respecto a Isur a mi también me repugnan las inmobiliarias, pero ésta parece tener un par de puntos a su favor con respecto a otras:

* Han sido pesimistas / realistas: a diferencia del resto, cuando empezaron a venir mal dadas se apretaron los machos.
* El 70% de su negocio a día de hoy es el alquiler
* Como contrapartida tienen una deuda de mil pares de cojones (a largo plazo, eso sí)

Llevo dudando con ella desde que estaba en tres y pico, ahora van por cinco y sigo dudando.

En todo caso, ¿puedo deducir de tu comentario que la más decente te parece Natra?

Un saludo


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Leí tu comentario y me sorprendió, porque había tenido algunos inputs positivos respecto a esa empresa, sobretodo inputs de gente que no tenía ni puta idea de bolsa pero que habían trabajado con ellos: por lo visto comentaban dos cosas, que en su sector eran dominantes prácticamente a nivel mundial y que en el contacto directo transmitían una seriedad poco habitual para el empresaurio hispanistaní medio. Pero como tampoco hay prisa tomaré muy en serio tus advertencias y la mantendré en espera.
> 
> Respecto a Isur a mi también me repugnan las inmobiliarias, pero ésta parece tener un par de puntos a su favor con respecto a otras:
> 
> ...



Voy por partes. Sobre Fluidra, yo pregunté en este post; como ves, tienen una deuda > 110 millones con unos beneficios de 14 millones... Un forero incluso comenta que su padre se quedó pillado con unas acciones de esta empresa ::

A eso súmale que es una acción muy iliquida, apenas hay movimiento y en un momento dado las pasarías canutas para vender.

Sobre Isur, no la conozco de nada. Si uno se estudia sus números y es una deuda asumible y el AT da señal de entrada, ¿por qué no? 

Eso sí, algo que todos creo que tenemos presente: la bolsa española está muy cara, muchos valores han subido al calor del ibex formando una pequeña burbuja ya que su subida no está respaldada por mayores ventas o beneficios; muchas veces sólo suben porque logran refinanciar deuda :: Por lo tanto, parece lógico pensar que cuando el ibex estornude, la mayoria de estos chicharros caigan a niveles de inicios de año, y no hablo sólo por Isur.

Sobre Natra, se ha hablado en este hilo - bueno, en el de octubre - bastante, pero yo la desconozco por completo, ni aconsejo ni desaconsejo. Esto se lo dejo a los expertos de verdad, yo sólo soy una gacela con tiempo libre y deseosa de aprender de los maestros.


----------



## murray (3 Nov 2013)

Este es el primer título del hilo del IBEX que entiendo … y encima en plan optimista. Aquí está pasando algo raro … ienso:


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hace 3 meses he cambiado a Esencia de Loewe.
> 
> Me gusta más.
> :



No sabia que fueses un cincuenton:8:

En meses te veo con agua brava:ouch:


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Nov 2013)

Joer, estoy mirando J.C.Penny y me esta tentando mucho entrar...los indicadores no dan mas que señal de entrada. No me aclaro a que precio entrar ni cual puede ser la meta.

Si quereis ver graficos y usar indicadores por la cara, en el mercado americano y usando barras desde 1 mes a 1minuto aqui se puede https://www.tradingview.com/e/9XmlRJdc/ no se si tendra tiempo real tambien, al menos con bitcoin si lo tiene.


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sabia que fueses un cincuenton:8:
> 
> En meses te veo con agua brava:ouch:



Un burbujo que se precie usa:

- A primera hora de la mañana, para el cuerpo: Nenuco.
- De after shave: Lloyds.
- Para la cara / cuello: Barón Dandy.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me gustaría compartir un par de dudas respecto a posiciones a tomar. Vaya por delante que soy una miserable gacela principiante, por lo que no toméis demasiado en serio cualquier sugerencia que pueda hacer.
> 
> ...



Gráficamente, CIE tiene mala pinta, el resto creo que es acertado.

Inmo y Fluidra son medio chicharros que andan "fiu boing fiu boing"


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Allure la he usado a diario durante muchos años. Hace 3 meses he cambiado a Esencia de Loewe.
> 
> Me gusta más.
> 
> Cuando llegue el caso no tengo el menor problema en rociarme con jugo de cecina de lomo latigado de premium defaulteado ::::::



Se me ha caído un mito. Bertok metrosexual. :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## egarenc (3 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Un burbujo que se precie usa:
> 
> - A primera hora de la mañana, para el cuerpo: Nenuco.
> - De after shave: Lloyds.
> - Para la cara / cuello: Barón Dandy.



te has dejado un clásico por el camino, yo sin esto no salgo de casa






todavía no se me ha aparecido la pava de la moto, supongo que es cuestión de tiempo :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Nov 2013)

Janus ¿cómo afecta esto al carbón? en principio es baja demanda

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/alpha-natural-resources-stock-job-194441509.html


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se me ha caído un mito. Bertok metrosexual. :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



También me puedo poner tó guarro :::::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus ¿cómo afecta esto al carbón? en principio es baja demanda
> 
> Yahoo! Finance



De momento, hay algún analista que les ha subido la ponderación sectorial. Si otros se suman, up up up up.

Vemos y luego metemos o conservamos posición.


----------



## paulistano (3 Nov 2013)

Tranquilidad, la noticia se publicó antes de apertura el viernes y ya veis como se lo ha tomado la accion.....hay que seguir dentro.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

Mañana entonces, GAP de apertura o qué? O lo de Fitch ya se ha olvidado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2013)

La vien que cieguno!!
Tu cabeza es un portaviones!
Y tú quién eres extranjero?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La vien que cieguno!!
> Tu cabeza es un portaviones!
> Y tú quién eres extranjero?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Yeeeaaahhhhhh ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Nov 2013)

Bertok echándose perfume?que es lo siguiente,muertiviviente escribiendo con h's?
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2

---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 23:12 ----------

Por cierto, que falta de conosimiento ni saber la diferencia entre agua de toilete y perfume.... Mzmm

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (3 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok echándose perfume?que es lo siguiente,muertiviviente escribiendo con h's?
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-nov-2013 at 23:12 ----------
> ...


----------



## Janus (3 Nov 2013)

en media hora nos ponemos al business, a ver si le metemos un buen shot como las semanas pasadas.

[YOUTUBE]6AIdXisPqHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (3 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> en media hora nos ponemos al business, a ver si le metemos un buen shot como las semanas pasadas.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6AIdXisPqHc[/YOUTUBE]



Yo es que no soy demasiado de dance ni electrónica. Pero si tenemos que poner de este estilo, que al menos sea una versión de mi grupo favorito:
[YOUTUBE]ToHo29kD9Go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

Für Elise (techno/dance Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo es que no soy demasiado de dance ni electrónica. Pero si tenemos que poner de este estilo, que al menos sea una versión de mi grupo favorito:
> [YOUTUBE]ToHo29kD9Go[/YOUTUBE]



Pues Chester. Shinoda y cia son mi grupo favorito. Y he tenido el privilegio de verles en NYC en directo. Por cierto, están sacando LP nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Voy por partes. Sobre Fluidra, yo pregunté en este post; como ves, tienen una deuda > 110 millones con unos beneficios de 14 millones... Un forero incluso comenta que su padre se quedó pillado con unas acciones de esta empresa ::
> 
> A eso súmale que es una acción muy iliquida, apenas hay movimiento y en un momento dado las pasarías canutas para vender.
> 
> ...



La mejor forma para valorar la deuda es cogiendo el EBITDA y bueno también a través del free cash flow.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

debe contemplarse 600 pipos hacia abajo en el IBEX. No es nada difícil de ver en breve. Como siempre, es una elucubración del pepino.

Obviamente, para ser coherentes con la estrategia y con el compromiso de cantar en directo los trades, NOS PONEMOS CORTOS.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

yo hace 1 semana dije que si alguien lo veía a 9.400

lo vuelvo a preguntar hoy


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues Chester. Shinoda y cia son mi grupo favorito. Y he tenido el privilegio de verles en NYC en directo. Por cierto, están sacando LP nuevo.



Lo sé, por algo le he puesto ese video :Aplauso: servidor tuvo que conformarse con verles en Vistalegre hace unos años; la verdad es que me supo a poco. Los que me sorprendieron porque no los conocía por entonces, fue OneRepublic, por entonces sólo se les conocía por el Apologize y verle cantar al pavo el Umbrella de Rihanna me dejó :: sobre todo porque lo hizo mejor que ella.

El concierto que tengo pendiente es Offspring; mira que he tenido ocasiones de ir pero lo típico que vas dejando y menos mal que no parece que vayan a dejarlo; espero verles antes de que se jubilen 

Y a partir de ahi, pues soy bastante más de alternativo, rock, un poco de heavy y de vez en cuando, para compensar, pop y algo de dance "light" de David Ghetta, Black Eyed Peas y similares. Pero muy de vez en cuando :no:


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo hace 1 semana dije que si alguien lo veía a 9.400
> 
> lo vuelvo a preguntar hoy



OK y 200 pipos más abajo también si se ponen a ello. Como gacelas seguiremos a la manada pero con shorts.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La mejor forma para valorar la deuda es cogiendo el EBITDA y bueno también a través del free cash flow.



En ese tema tengo mucho, o mejor dicho, todo, por aprender. Esta semana espero ponerme a ello.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo sé, por algo le he puesto ese video :Aplauso: servidor tuvo que conformarse con verles en Vistalegre hace unos años; la verdad es que me supo a poco. Los que me sorprendieron porque no los conocía por entonces, fue OneRepublic, por entonces sólo se les conocía por el Apologize y verle cantar al pavo el Umbrella de Rihanna me dejó :: sobre todo porque lo hizo mejor que ella.
> 
> El concierto que tengo pendiente es Offspring; mira que he tenido ocasiones de ir pero lo típico que vas dejando y menos mal que no parece que vayan a dejarlo; espero verles antes de que se jubilen
> 
> Y a partir de ahi, pues soy bastante más de alternativo, rock, un poco de heavy y de vez en cuando, para compensar, pop y algo de dance "light" de David Ghetta, Black Eyed Peas y similares. Pero muy de vez en cuando :no:



Donde haya mujeres, la música siempre es buena.

Supongo que de vez en cuando te deleitas viendo el concierto de LP en Texas de hace años. También lo han dado todo en el Webster Hall, en Best Buy Theatre y en Roxy T.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

conocéis a este tío?
https://twitter.com/ufabolsa


y les recuerdo un artículo:
El dinero inteligente insinua el techo inminente de la onda 2009-2013


----------



## Albertuskan (4 Nov 2013)

Hola, me presento ante ustedes en este mítico hilo.

Yo también espero una corrección hasta los 9150, pero con posible rebote importante alrededor de los 9500.

Todo esto si no entramos antes en una hiperinflación que lleve al ibex a los 100000 puntos, aunque llevo esperándola desde 2009 y ya no puedo apalancarme más ienso:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Janus en usa Penney no tiene muy buena fama que digamos

[youtube]YIhZjrC6DrE[/youtube]


Tienen una caja de casi 1000 mill así que no creo que tengan muchos problemas de liquidez a cvorto plazo pero es que cuesta imaginarse que vayan a dar la vuelta a las ventas


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus en usa Penney no tiene muy buena fama que digamos
> 
> [youtube]YIhZjrC6DrE[/youtube]
> 
> ...



allí de lo que tienen fama es de ser unos cash-burners de cojones. Pero como consigan meter en vereda las ventas hasta el nivel de no destruir la caja, nos vamos a reir un poquito los que vamos largos.

Hey, the only thing I have are my eyes.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Supongo que de vez en cuando te deleitas viendo el concierto de LP en Texas de hace años.



Curiosamente no lo he visto completo. Escucharlo, sí, miles de veces, como toda la discografía.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En ese tema tengo mucho, o mejor dicho, todo, por aprender. Esta semana espero ponerme a ello.



No es difícil, miras la deuda neta, la caja y cuantas veces esta la deuda en el EBITDA. En sectores donde no existen ingresos mas o menos asegurados a partir de 3 veces Deuda/EBITDA si no hay casi caja es para andarse con cuidado.


https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero

En este caso 304/1030 igual a 3,38


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Quien quiera ganar unas perrucas, que se ponga a ver la plata porque puede dar señal de darse una buena hostia bajista.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es difícil, miras la deuda neta, la caja y cuantas veces esta la deuda en el EBITDA. En sectores donde no existen ingresos mas o menos asegurados a partir de 3 veces Deuda/EBITDA si no hay casi caja es para andarse con cuidado.
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero
> ...



ventas -6%

uyuy


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Nov 2013)

*f*

Aunque está feo me autocito para ver si algún ejperto me ilumina



Montegrifo dijo:


> Quiero abrirme una cuenta en IB para bolsa usana que estoy jarto ya de los jachazos que meten por aquí. Ya he visto las pegas de la comisión mínima de 10 $ mensuales y los 10.000 $ mínimos de entrada para abrirla, pero me gustaría que alguien que ya tenga cuenta me hable de su experiencia y si ha encontrado algún lado offscuro que yo no conozca o alguna surpresa que me pueda encontrar. También algún consejo de pasos a seguir para ahorrarme alguna comisión en la transferencia inicial, conversión a dólares... cualquier consejo será bienvenido y agradecido8:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> allí de lo que tienen fama es de ser unos cash-burners de cojones. Pero como consigan meter en vereda las ventas hasta el nivel de no destruir la caja, nos vamos a reir un poquito los que vamos largos.
> 
> Hey, the only thing I have are my eyes.



Entre 14500-15500 de ingresos debe estar el punto de inflexión a partir del cual dejan de perder dinero. Olvidándome de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y del cash flow si nos centramos solo en el balance como den la vuelta a las ventas la revalorización puede ser de libro. Esto es casi como leer los posos del cafe, te voy a mandar un boleto de euromillones para que vayas rellenandolo con la tabla quija o la bola de cristal que tengas por casa, menudo olfato.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> En todo caso, ¿puedo deducir de tu comentario que la más decente te parece Natra?



Refloto esta pregunta para contestar al forero. Estaba repasando algunos gráficos para mañana, y ya que he pasado por Natra, contesto con mi humilde opinión, que probablemente sea muy distinta de otros foreros con más experiencia.

A medio plazo (6 meses) veo que sigue siendo alcista, pero lo de los últimos días parece dificil saber si es una corrección sin más, o si puede ser indicativo de cambio de tendencia. Así a primera vista, la subida fue con mucho volumen y la caida con un % no demasiado importante, pero la pregunta es si podrá subir mucho más, o mejor dicho, si merece la pena correr el riesgo. Quizá vale para un metesaca rápido si suponemos que sigue hacia arriba y atacará su máximo de hace unos dias; sería un 18% de reward.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ventas -6%
> 
> uyuy



Se me olvido decirlo, cuando estas tan apalancado que bajen tus ventas directamente ya es echar gasolina al edificio en llamas.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Refloto esta pregunta para contestar al forero. Estaba repasando algunos gráficos para mañana, y ya que he pasado por Natra, contesto con mi humilde opinión, que probablemente sea muy distinta de otros foreros con más experiencia.
> 
> A medio plazo (6 meses) veo que sigue siendo alcista, pero lo de los últimos días parece dificil saber si es una corrección sin más, o si puede ser indicativo de cambio de tendencia. Así a primera vista, la subida fue con mucho volumen y la caida con un % no demasiado importante, pero la pregunta es si podrá subir mucho más, o mejor dicho, si merece la pena correr el riesgo. Quizá vale para un metesaca rápido si suponemos que sigue hacia arriba y atacará su máximo de hace unos dias; sería un 18% de reward.



Con lo grande que es el mundo...Tanto chicharrin hispanico

[youtube]weMfQGVFEKQ[/youtube]


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es difícil, miras la deuda neta, la caja y cuantas veces esta la deuda en el EBITDA. En sectores donde no existen ingresos mas o menos asegurados a partir de 3 veces Deuda/EBITDA si no hay casi caja es para andarse con cuidado.
> 
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero
> ...



Jrande, muy jrande.

Aplicándolo a Natra como decía antes, los datos también son de poner cara asi ::

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/NAT-Natra/detalle-financiero

Deuda 130M, EBTID de 29... sale más de 4. Aunque supongo que el sector alimenticio permite tener un poco más de manga ancha.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

natra según vigía pinta mal, y el MACD da venta al menos para 2-3 días


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Se me olvido decirlo, cuando estas tan apalancado que bajen tus ventas directamente ya es echar gasolina al edificio en llamas.



Es que el hecho de que una empresa tenga su negocio en el juego de los demás, de por sí ya mosquea ::

Que los den por el culo, es una de esas empresas que no generan nada bueno para la sociedad. Se alimentan de la ansiedad de la gente que lo pasa mal en términos económicos. Viven de la miseria de los demás por lo que una buena ración de guano no les viene mal.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con lo grande que es el mundo...Tanto chicharrón hispanico
> 
> [youtube]weMfQGVFEKQ[/youtube]



¿Por qué? Pues porque estoy aprendiendo, un poco de paciencia, hombre


----------



## Clander (4 Nov 2013)

Janus,

podría esta noticia afectar al futuro del consumo de carbon Usano? :

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/04/b...-cut-emissions.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=1&


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

conozco a bastantes que están muy trincados en los bancos a precios mucho más arriba. Para ellos, el canto es "where is our nigga?. Saben que solo él y un par de judíos les pueden volver a poner en verde.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 01:15 ----------




mavr76 dijo:


> Janus,
> 
> podría esta noticia afectar al futuro del consumo de carbon Usano? :
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/04/b...-cut-emissions.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&_r=1&



no creo que las noticias muevan las cotizaciones. Al contrario, las noticias son como el pollo ya recalentado.

Se sube cuando se compra y se baja cuando se vende. Detrás de ello, solo hay movimientos de flujo de dinero.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Jrande, muy jrande.
> 
> Aplicándolo a Natra como decía antes, los datos también son de poner cara asi ::
> 
> ...



Es peor lo de Codere, en este caso tienen inventarios y según veo han bajado mucho la deuda en el ultimo trimestre, los datos en uniemce creo que son del año pasado.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

el que tiene una pinta "estupenda" es el nikkei, como pierda los 14.000....


un 5% extraball para abajo sin parar


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Pues porque estoy aprendiendo, un poco de paciencia, hombre



Na si es broma hombre, en los chicharros es donde esta la pasta de verdad, en un bluechip difícilmente vas a multiplicar por x5. Lo he dicho en plan egoísta, estoy harto de tratar con la CNMV. Hoy mismo entre imtech y Europac, no habia color.

Así es como se siente uno leyendo informes de la CNMV

[youtube]PO2zIPfIw9s[/youtube]

Cada vez que veo la pagina me entran escalofríos por todo el cuerpo


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Na si es broma hombre, en los chicharros es donde esta la pasta de verdad, en un bluechip difícilmente vas a multiplicar por x5.



En todo caso lo puse porque otro forero había preguntado por ella; yo no la tenía en mi lista de seguimiento. Pero yo encantado porque he aprendido bastante esta noche, puedo irme a dormir más que contento. Muchas gracias tanto a Janus como a ustec y buenas noches, que mañana hay que estar con los ojos bien abiertos :8:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En todo caso lo puse porque otro forero había preguntado por ella; yo no la tenía en mi lista de seguimiento. Pero yo encantado porque he aprendido bastante esta noche, puedo irme a dormir más que contento. Muchas gracias tanto a Janus como a ustec y buenas noches, que mañana hay que estar con los ojos bien abiertos :8:



Si no es por la empresa, es que estoy harto de la burocracia de este país.El cacao hasta puede tener su gracia como inversión. Imagínese 371 paginas para una mediana empresa como europac...¿Estamos locos? 

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 01:42 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Es que el hecho de que una empresa tenga su negocio en el juego de los demás, de por sí ya mosquea ::
> 
> Que los den por el culo, es una de esas empresas que no generan nada bueno para la sociedad. Se alimentan de la ansiedad de la gente que lo pasa mal en términos económicos. Viven de la miseria de los demás por lo que una buena ración de guano no les viene mal.



Yo nunca meteré pasta ahí.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...ibucion-en-plena-crisis-de-la-compania_23257/

Seguramente ampliaran capital y la salvaran.Este es el modelo de negocio que nos quieren encasquetar, para ciertas cosas creo que el libre mercado se lo pasan por el arco del triunfo.Y ojo que la empresa en si es muy rentable solo que el consejo la ha llevado a una situación limite.


----------



## Clander (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> no creo que las noticias muevan las cotizaciones. Al contrario, las noticias son como el pollo ya recalentado.
> 
> Se sube cuando se compra y se baja cuando se vende. Detrás de ello, solo hay movimientos de flujo de dinero.



Estoy de acuerdo aunque supongo que te refieres a corto plazo, la reacción a la noticia etc.. pero yo me refería mas a largo plazo, al fondo de la noticia, si se consolida esa tendencia de " híbridar" las plantas y por tanto se afianza una reducción en el consumo, como afecta esto a los productores, léase ANR.


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Voy por partes. Sobre Fluidra, yo pregunté en este post; como ves, tienen una deuda > 110 millones con unos beneficios de 14 millones... Un forero incluso comenta que su padre se quedó pillado con unas acciones de esta empresa ::
> 
> A eso súmale que es una acción muy iliquida, apenas hay movimiento y en un momento dado las pasarías canutas para vender.
> 
> ...




El padre de un servidor es el inversor en Fluidra.
Por suerte tiene muy poco dinero, pero para una vez que el pobre se sale de las Iberdrolas de rigor, le cascan.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> El padre de un servidor es el inversor en Fluidra.
> Por suerte tiene muy poco dinero, pero para una vez que el pobre se sale de las Iberdrolas de rigor, le cascan.



El negocio en si parece tener futuro sobre todo su posicionamiento en Asia.El problema es que dependen demasiado del sur de Europa y según dicen en su ultimo informe han tenido que reducir los margenes lo que sin duda afecta a la rentabilidad del negocio.


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El negocio en si parece tener futuro sobre todo su posicionamiento en Asia.El problema es que dependen demasiado del sur de Europa y según dicen en su ultimo informe han tenido que reducir los margenes lo que sin duda afecta a la rentabilidad del negocio.



Uy pero la compró burbujeada del todo.
Ni me he molestado en preguntarle a cuanto para no hacer números...
Total, el dinero no lo necesita, así que sin agobios.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana con el ibex que no quiere caer , ya os lo dije , haran como que lo quieren tirar pero hasta que no se produzca la trampa alcista llevandolo al objetivo 10200 no pasara na :Aplauso:


----------



## InsiderFX (4 Nov 2013)

Ezentis 0.437 en preopen


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

cerramos largos y abrimos cortos 9880 , intentaran asustar al personal alcistilla , para tal vez mañana abrir con gap gordo al alza , soportazo central de bollinger en diario ienso:

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 09:23 ----------

en diario tenemos al macd cortado fueltemente a la baja y estocastico lo mismo , manos fuertes vendiendo , hoy hay que mantener los cortos , es probable que ceda el soporte del central de bollinger y entonces nos vamos a cerrar el gapm 9471 ienso:

si no se consigue perforar el central de bollinger entonces el peligro de trampa sera muy alto , en ese caso cargariamos largos cerca del cierre de sesion


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Nov 2013)

Buenas ¿que tal el puenteillo?

Después del susto del viernes, con puenticidad y alevosía, mis grifoles parece que florecen. 

Por cierto...que Griflol suba es mala señal para el resto del Ibex...o eso dicen.

Saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas ¿que tal el puenteillo?
> 
> Después del susto del viernes, con puenticidad y alevosía, mis grifoles parece que florecen.
> 
> ...



calle calle, deje que suba ::


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas ¿que tal el puenteillo?
> 
> Después del susto del viernes, con puenticidad y alevosía, mis grifoles parece que florecen.
> 
> ...



Subir? Menudo gap hoyga :: esperemos que no lo cierre, que yo también estoy dentro


----------



## Abner (4 Nov 2013)

Buenos días. 130 puntos de vellón desde el toque en el nivel 9861(f) pa bajo hasta el 9733(f). Veremos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Buenos días. 130 puntos de vellón desde el toque en el nivel 9861(f) pa bajo hasta el 9733(f). Veremos



si pierde el central de bollinger en diario , entonces se van a cerrar el gap 8471 y hasta los 9400 aprox ienso:

gap del 9471 queria decir :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

recomendaciones de invertia:
Largos en Ezentis y cortos en Ebro: la cartera para entrar al alza en noviembre

tampoco es que se hayan comido mucho la cabeza






recomendaciones del instituto de la salud:
Terra Mobile España

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 02:52 ----------

GRF +2% a 30.36

Creo que tiene tope de minicanal en 30.70, pensando en salirme en 30.65 por si no puede con él. consejos?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Tenéis alguna opinión sobre Autogrill? 
No se ha recuperado del talegazo que se pego a finales de Septiembre pero tampoco ha caido más...
-----

Acabo de ver que fue un split lo de finales de Septiembre....


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> GRF +2% a 30.36
> 
> Creo que tiene tope de minicanal en 30.70, pensando en salirme en 30.65 por si no puede con él. consejos?



Su soporte está en 30, yo he entrado en ese nivel porque técnicamente deberia seguir subiendo. Yo me quedo


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

Yo pensaba que Indra y Ebro se iban para abajo después de los golpes de la semana pasada...

bueno, igual están tomando un trago en el camino

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 03:16 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Su soporte está en 30, yo he entrado en ese nivel porque técnicamente deberia seguir subiendo. Yo me quedo



el soporte en 30?

tiene pinta de que igual construye un canal bajista durante estos meses de fin de año, ojo a eso también:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

Dentro en Arcelor; creo que tiene tirón más allá de lo que haga el hvei 

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 10:21 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Yo pensaba que Indra y Ebro se iban para abajo después de los golpes de la semana pasada...
> 
> bueno, igual están tomando un trago en el camino
> 
> ...



Si esta semana aguanta por encima de 30 creo que volverá a tirar para arriba sin problemas. Y sino pues que el SL trabaje.


----------



## Xiux (4 Nov 2013)

Buen Dia people

Sigo con mi libro, este banco va recuperando

Gráfico de acciones de BANK OF IRELAND | BIR.IR Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

atención, confianza del consumidor -5 puntos en octubre (65)


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

k+s como un tiro, veo que en principio tiene via libre hasta los 23


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2013)

Ola, me tiran ese Hivex o k ase?

Va, ya en serio, buenos días a todos. Mirando en retrospectiva, con el título del mes de Octubre nos hemos cubierto de gloria, a ver si hay suerte y este va a la par .


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ummmmmm, nada de carbón!!!!



y eso...??


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

Como esto siga así se van a cargar las figuras de algunas como IAG, TEF...


Para los que decían que el volumen era pequeño para esta subida, (@tono):
*La Bolsa española ha negociado en Renta Variable durante el mes de octubre 91.468 millones de euros, un 30% más que hace un año y es la mayor cifra registrada en los últimos 27 meses.*




Tavex (reduce pérdidas en 17%) pero:
En los nueve primeros meses del año, la cifra de negocios se redujo en un 13,8%, hasta los 296,5 millones de euros, debido principalmente al "*frenazo en el desarrollo de la economía brasileña*"

Ayer otra empresa puso parecido lo de Brasil, no?


----------



## ddddd (4 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> y eso...??



Buenos días.

Yo creo que Janus se refiere a los valores mencionados por Galifrey en el post anterior, entre los cuales no se encuentra ninguno relacionado con el carbón.

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

cerramos cortos 9880-9835 cargamos largos :Baile:

a por los 10220 :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Como esto siga así se van a cargar las figuras de algunas como IAG, TEF...
> 
> 
> Para los que decían que el volumen era pequeño para esta subida, (@tono):
> ...



Fnac -16% en sus ventas


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ayer otra empresa puso parecido lo de Brasil, no?



Correcto, FNAC. De todos es sabido que Brasil ha tenido una burbuja que ahora empieza a reventar, ojo con las empresas allí presentes. 

Por cierto, a principios de año, me puse largo en MAP y se decía que buena parte de sus inversiones y futuros ingresos estaban alli; alguien sabe como va el tema? He leido que tiene buenas perspectivas y es algo que me choca.


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Yo creo que Janus se refiere a los valores mencionados por Galifrey en el post anterior, entre los cuales no se encuentra ninguno relacionado con el carbón.
> 
> Saludos.



Ah! Vale... será eso... joer, que como ando mal de tiempo, leo de corrido para no perder el hilo... y al final lo pierdo igual... 

Colonias... bueno yo ya les dije... Pero Terre De Hermés es una gran fragancia, respecto al uso ambidextro de las mismas... en realidad es una cuestión de marketing. Nada más... Las mujeres tienen muchos menos prejuicios para usar fragancias. Los hombres, son más tontos. Y si semos mu mashos... ninguna que no ponga "sport", que las otras coloñas son para sarasas... que nadie se dé por aludido, hablo del común de los mortales, de lo que hay ahí fuera... Para todo hay excepciones y hay alguna "sport" que es hasta decente y todo... y gente que realmente, usa lo que le gusta, sea más o menos elaborado, y punto. Pero en general, seguimos siendo unos burros, hasta en eso...


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

Estos también se aprovechan de las gacelas que están invirtiendo sus ahorrillos:

"Renta 4 ha obtenido en los nueve meses del año 2013 un beneficio neto de 7,65 
millones de euros, superando en un 71,7% al resultado obtenido en el mismo 
periodo del año 2012"

Activos bajo gestión o administración 9.279 millones de euros, casi casi tanto como BlackRock ... 8:

CNMV - Información financiera intermedia


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 9880-9835 cargamos largos :Baile:
> 
> a por los 10220 :Aplauso:



estás seguro de eso?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> estás seguro de eso?



si el ibex se mantiene hoy por encima del central de bollinger en diario , mañana gap al alza y a por los 10220 , trampa alcista de manual


----------



## Algas (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fnac -16% en sus ventas



Soy socio fnac desde hace año y medio cuando me compré el portátil.
Como dato cualitativo, antes recibía el sms de promoción de día del socio cada dos-tres meses. Desde este verano está siendo mensual. (Tampoco es trasero q se haya rebajado el consumo... pero bueno).


----------



## Xiux (4 Nov 2013)

Las EZE como una moto, tocaron 0,447 ... esperando resultados y ver como la menean, si para arriba o para abajo (ojalá cierre gap en los 0,315 o alrededores... si me permitís los que estais dentro)

Off topic, no dejar de nadar que mirar lo que pasa

Terra Mobile España


----------



## Tono (4 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Por alusiones :


ane agurain dijo:


> Para los que decían que el volumen era pequeño para esta subida, (*@tono)*:
> *La Bolsa española ha negociado en Renta Variable durante el mes de octubre 91.468 millones de euros, un 30% más que hace un año y es la mayor cifra registrada en los últimos 27 meses.*



No sólo lo digo, si no que lo repito. El día 1 puse el enlace al balance trimestral de de BME dónde se puede leer que este trimestre (cuando la bolsa ha subido imparable) sólo se ha movido un 3% de dinero más que el año pasado.

Por otra parte ya somos mayorcitos para interpretar los numeros engañosos que intentan colarnos. El enorme volumen del mes de Octubre (que ha mejorado el balance trimestral) es únicamente debido a que TEF ha movido ella sola el mes pasado más de 22.000M oscilando apenas un 0,7 su cotización.
Pues eso, se resta el efecto TEF y vemos que la subida es un bluff.

Nueva alegría que me está dando Iberdrola hoy. Sin prisa pero sin pausa ya ha subido 12 de los 45 ctm que espero rascar.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

cerramos larguitos 9835-9865 :Baile: abrimos cortos


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Soy socio fnac desde hace año y medio cuando me compré el portátil.
> Como dato cualitativo, antes recibía el sms de promoción de día del socio cada dos-tres meses. Desde este verano está siendo mensual. (Tampoco es trasero q se haya rebajado el consumo... pero bueno).



Eso es en Brasil, en España es mucho menor la caida


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Estos también se aprovechan de las gacelas que están invirtiendo sus ahorrillos:
> 
> "Renta 4 ha obtenido en los nueve meses del año 2013 un beneficio neto de 7,65
> millones de euros, superando en un 71,7% al resultado obtenido en el mismo
> ...



¿no tiene ud buena opinión de Renta4?
Sus comisiones para valores son muy competitivas.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 12:30 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Las EZE como una moto, tocaron 0,447 ... esperando resultados y ver como la menean, si para arriba o para abajo (ojalá cierre gap en los 0,315 o alrededores... si me permitís los que estais dentro)
> 
> Off topic, no dejar de nadar que mirar lo que pasa
> 
> Terra Mobile España




Deje mis EZES tranquilas...:fiufiu: que están muy guapas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fnac -16% en sus ventas



.
La Fnac ha perdido mucho. El online no sé que tal les irá, pero las tiendas físicas dan pena, no tienen stock de nada, la atención deja mucho que desear, y los precios ... ::

Y me da pena, porque cuando abrieron la tienda de Callao fue una sensación, y yo he dejado algunos dineros allí, pero no le veo futuro, llevo más de dos años sin comprar nada. Alguna vez que he intentado darles una oportunidad no tenían lo que buscaba.


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es en Brasil, en España es mucho menor la caida



me he metido de forma poco meditada en k+s, miré antes los números y no me parecieron malos, creo ponzi que tu tampoco la viste mal. A ver cuanto recorrido tiene, a unas malas veo que el divi no está mal aprox.7%. Alguien más dentro?


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> me he metido de forma poco meditada en k+s, miré antes los números y no me parecieron malos, creo ponzi que tu tampoco la viste mal. A ver cuanto recorrido tiene, a unas malas veo que el divi no está mal aprox.7%. Alguien más dentro?




Perdonen, pero...¿que es k+s?

Por cierto, pasado mañana, dividendo TLF.:Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (4 Nov 2013)

¿alguien tiene noticias frescas sobre el Depeche's affair?
han puesto candado a todo y no se puede seguir el culebrón en directo


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene noticias frescas sobre el Depeche's affair?
> han puesto candado a todo y no se puede seguir el culebrón en directo


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

*s*



Chila dijo:


> ¿no tiene ud buena opinión de Renta4?
> Sus comisiones para valores son muy competitivas.




;-)
que va todo lo contrario, trabajo con ellos y todavía sin problema ... 
Mi comentario era de que si hay mayor uso de productos de renta fija/variable, la banca especializada saca tajada.

Me resulta curioso el comentario de la nota informativa sobre el capital que manejan. Al final ellos son meros intermediarios, creo que manejar manejar manejan poco, sólo si contratas sus fondos de inversión ...


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Perdonen, pero...¿que es k+s?
> 
> Por cierto, pasado mañana, dividendo TLF.:Aplauso:



una compañia alemana de fertilizantes, de las mayores del mundo....en julio el sector pegó un petardazo por motivos de problema de oligopolio, y las cotizaciones de estas compañías se hundieron. Esta parece que ha hecho suelo en los 19€, confiemos que sea asi.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene noticias frescas sobre el Depeche's affair?
> han puesto candado a todo y no se puede seguir el culebrón en directo



A mi me manda emails cada dia diciendo que me va a denunciar por difamarle y no se que mierdas más....el tipo a perdido los papeles.


----------



## Tono (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A mi me manda emails cada dia diciendo que me va a denunciar por difamarle y no se que mierdas más....el tipo a perdido los papeles.



¿y algún diente no lo habrá perdido también?

Si hay juicio avisa. Podemos hacer quedada en el juzgado.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y algún diente no lo habrá perdido también?
> 
> Si hay juicio avisa. Podemos hacer quedada en el juzgado.



Los clientes lo que han perdido es la pasta!

Decía el tipo que va a dar seminarios en madrid jojojojo pues iban a estar calentitos...


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> me he metido de forma poco meditada en k+s, miré antes los números y no me parecieron malos, creo ponzi que tu tampoco la viste mal. A ver cuanto recorrido tiene, a unas malas veo que el divi no está mal aprox.7%. Alguien más dentro?



Los números no los vi malos, esta cotizando a precio de derribo. Lo único que no comprendo del todo el funcionamiento del negocio ya que también depende de socios locales.Es un per 7.

No te preocupes yo también tengo mis puntos de locura...hoy mismo he entrado en Imtech


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Los clientes lo que han perdido es la pasta!
> 
> Decía el tipo que va a dar seminarios en madrid jojojojo pues iban a estar calentitos...



no le entendiste bien, se refería a otro tipo de seminario, donde nadie le encontraría después de la que ha liado.







---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 13:31 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Los números no los vi malos, esta cotizando a precio de derribo. Lo único que no comprendo del todo el funcionamiento del negocio ya que también depende de socios locales.Es un per 7.
> 
> No te preocupes yo también tengo mis puntos de locura...hoy mismo he entrado en Imtech



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
es esa que sube un 12% ahora mismo?


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no le entendiste bien, se refería a otro tipo de seminario, donde nadie le encontraría después de la que ha liado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He comprado casi arriba ::

2,28


asi que los cohetes los dejo para otro dia:fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (4 Nov 2013)

Que infierno, no se puede respirar.

Hostia si tengo la pantalla al reves. 

Where are the bosses??


----------



## Xiux (4 Nov 2013)

E.ON como toca los 13,30 y rebota poquito pero de ahi no quiere bajar

Gráfico de acciones de E.ON N | EOAN.DE Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## LOLO08 (4 Nov 2013)

Y esas Amper!!! Que me dicen de esas Amper!! Súbanmelas por Dios!!!


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> He comprado casi arriba ::
> 
> 2,28
> 
> ...



idem con k+s, he pillado las migajas


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A mi me manda emails cada dia diciendo que me va a denunciar por difamarle y no se que mierdas más....el tipo a perdido los papeles.



Ná... ni caso. Yo le mando directamente a la papelera.
He decidido no perder más tiempo con este individuo que ya he perdido bastante.
Si la gente sigue cayendo pues nada... No seré yo el que tenga que hacer de niñera a diario. Más que se ha dicho ya no se puede decir.


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Nov 2013)

Para los que teneis bankinter, ¿El broker os permite colocar stop loss, stop profits y dinámicos en los mercados internacionales?.


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Para los que teneis bankinter, ¿El broker os permite colocar stop loss, stop profits y dinámicos en los mercados internacionales?.



Negativo en cuanto a SL y dinámicos. 

Stops profits entiendo que si... Das orden de venta a un precio determinado y se te venden a ese precio.... 

Si, ya se.... Es dura la vida de la gacela.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 14:07 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Y esas Amper!!! Que me dicen de esas Amper!! Súbanmelas por Dios!!!



Cosa más aburrida.... Compre el otro día en 22 y no hay forma de sacarles algo.... Cuando se ponen a 24 las posis de compra siguen en 22....

Asquerosa.... Jeje

Por lo demás liquidez... A ver las bankia... Están tontas. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (4 Nov 2013)

Calentón ladrillero por Colonial, mis Realias se mueven poco poco, a ver cuando salen news de ventas potentes


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> idem con k+s, he pillado las migajas



A lo tonto estas internacionalizando la cartera.K+S ha incrementado sustancialmente la rentabilidad del negocio durante la ultima década aunque lo malo es que es una commodity, depende demasiado de la demanda de los clientes y del precio del potasio. Si no dan ningún susto 8-10 euros mas si que puede valer.Imtech va a ser susto o muerte...como manda la tradición por estas fechas. No se si es el jueves o viernes pero presentan resultados trimestrales, y hay mucha incertidumbre de que habrán hecho con los 500 mill de la ampliación.


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> ;-)
> que va todo lo contrario, trabajo con ellos y todavía sin problema ...
> Mi comentario era de que si hay mayor uso de productos de renta fija/variable, la banca especializada saca tajada.
> 
> Me resulta curioso el comentario de la nota informativa sobre el capital que manejan. Al final ellos son meros intermediarios, creo que manejar manejar manejan poco, sólo si contratas sus fondos de inversión ...



Estaba pensando en abrirme una cuenta con ellos.
Estoy harto de que me sablee mi broker, y ahora que opero más compensa de sobras.
¿piden capital mínimo?


----------



## Roninn (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A mi me manda emails cada dia diciendo que me va a denunciar por difamarle y no se que mierdas más....el tipo a perdido los papeles.



Antes de eliminar/ocultar el hilo Forex en vivo, vi los tres ultimos mensjes de Depeche a las 5:50 am. Basicamente decia que iba a denunciar a medio HVEI. 

Lo tranquilizante del asunto es que en el ultimo mensaje decia que en cuanto recuperase los 9k de un cliente con los 35 euros que le quedaban de saldo de esa cuenta se pondria con el asunto.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Nov 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Antes de eliminar/ocultar el hilo Forex en vivo, vi los tres ultimos mensjes de Depeche a las 5:50 am. Basicamente decia que iba a denunciar a medio HVEI.
> 
> Lo tranquilizante del asunto es que en el ultimo mensaje decia que en cuanto recuperase los 9k de un cliente con los 35 euros que le quedaban de saldo de esa cuenta se pondria con el asunto.





Cuando llegue a los 8.800 euros deberíais empezar a preocuparos ::


----------



## Hannibal (4 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Estaba pensando en abrirme una cuenta con ellos.
> Estoy harto de que me sablee mi broker, y ahora que opero más compensa de sobras.
> ¿piden capital mínimo?



En R4 estoy yo que debo ser el cliente con menos capital de todos :XX: no piden nada, tranquilo.

Eso sí, con la tonteria de la custodia, me sablan 15 merkels al trimestre, más luego los cánones y demás de compraventa de valores. La parte operativa d e la web me parece mejorable, pero venía de ibanesto y eso sí que era un caos. Y luego ING en el hilo de ANR la ponían bastante a caer de un burro, así que entiendo que R4 es de lo menos malo en este pais. No sé cómo irá Self Bank, que creo que no cobra custodia; se agradecería alguna opinión de algún cliente suyo.

Idea: y si nos juntamos todos los del hilo como los de la OCU con la luz, a ver qué nos ofrecen en los distintos brokers?


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Estaba pensando en abrirme una cuenta con ellos.
> Estoy harto de que me sablee mi broker, y ahora que opero más compensa de sobras.
> ¿piden capital mínimo?



No requieren capital minimo


----------



## juanfer (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En R4 estoy yo que debo ser el cliente con menos capital de todos :XX: no piden nada, tranquilo.
> 
> Eso sí, con la tonteria de la custodia, me sablan 15 merkels al trimestre, más luego los cánones y demás de compraventa de valores. La parte operativa d e la web me parece mejorable, pero venía de ibanesto y eso sí que era un caos. Y luego ING en el hilo de ANR la ponían bastante a caer de un burro, así que entiendo que R4 es de lo menos malo en este pais. No sé cómo irá Self Bank, que creo que no cobra custodia; se agradecería alguna opinión de algún cliente suyo.
> 
> Idea: y si nos juntamos todos los del hilo como los de la OCU con la luz, a ver qué nos ofrecen en los distintos brokers?



Self Bank yo opero con ellos, si que cobran por mantenimiento pero este año no a partir del año que viene 6 euros por mes por mercado, si operas 4 operaciones por mercado te quitan esos 6 euros por mercado, o sea si tienes acciones en eeuu y acciones en alemania y españa son 18 € mes.

La web es mejorable y no entra ningún programa bueno tipo Visua Chart o PRT, o metatrade.

Con lo que aparte del manteniminto ponle la operativa aparte.


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> En R4 estoy yo que debo ser el cliente con menos capital de todos :XX: no piden nada, tranquilo.
> 
> Eso sí, con la tonteria de la custodia, me sablan 15 merkels al trimestre, más luego los cánones y demás de compraventa de valores. La parte operativa d e la web me parece mejorable, pero venía de ibanesto y eso sí que era un caos. Y luego ING en el hilo de ANR la ponían bastante a caer de un burro, así que entiendo que R4 es de lo menos malo en este pais. No sé cómo irá *Self Bank*, que creo que no cobra custodia; se agradecería alguna opinión de algún cliente suyo.
> 
> Idea: y si nos juntamos todos los del hilo como los de la OCU con la luz, a ver qué nos ofrecen en los distintos brokers?



a partir de 2014, 4,95€+iva mes y mercado, por lo que si tienes europeo, español y americano se te van casi los 15 euros...si haces más de 3 operaciones en cualquier mercado, o pones en alquiler por importe >5000€ en mercado español, no te cobran la custodia. Si operas bastante, las comisiones son baratas y sale bastante bien. Si operas poco (hasta aprox. 6 op/año), ing o algo parecido que no cobre custodia.


----------



## Tono (4 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Idea: y si nos juntamos todos los del hilo como los de la OCU con la luz, a ver qué nos ofrecen en los distintos brokers?



O directamente nos montamos una SICAV y jodemos a Montoro. Yo mismo la gestionaría, no me importa cobrar menos que el tal Depeche, y os iría poniendo pantallazos desde Malibú..
Chichars Wealth Management. Me gusta.

Iberdrola atacando los 4,70 :Baile:

edito. 4,70 tocados y hundidos.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2013)

OLA K ASEN?
Compran ezentis o ke asen?


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

Dudas con la razón social de la empresita de JM Aznar Jr (elconfidencial.com)

“prestación de servicios de asesoramiento en el ámbito contable, financiero, fiscal, jurídico, técnico, inmobiliario, marketing, publicidad, ingeniería, calidad e informático, así como la prestación de servicios de asesoramiento de inversión a instituciones financieras, empresas y particulares” CNAE 6612

¿Se puede prestar servicios de asesoramiento de inversión a particulares? 
¿Hay que pedirle permiso a la CNMV, o eso es sólo cuando gestionas el capital de un particular?


----------



## Abner (4 Nov 2013)

Ups. Rompen por arriba parece.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> OLA K ASEN?
> Compran ezentis o ke asen?





Me habeis dado tanta envidia con los chicharrines que me he ido al pais de la felicidad....Algun alma caritativa que tire unas lineas a Imtech??


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me habeis dado envidia con tanto chicharrin que me he ido al pais de la felicidad....Algun alma caritativa que tire unas lineas a Imtech??



ponzi, en que mercado las has comprado? miro en selfbank y me aparecen media docena de éstas.:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, en que mercado las has comprado? miro en selfbank y me aparecen media docena de éstas.:ouch:



En Amsterdam, la ciudad del vicio.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=IM:NA


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Dentro de bankia a 1,063....

A ver si me pegan ya un palo y se me quita de la cabeza eso de que todo el monte es oregano....)


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En Amsterdam, la ciudad del vicio.
> 
> 
> ROYAL IMTECH NV (IM:EN Amsterdam): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



 antes se ma ido la olla con lo del 12%, no se donde lo he mirado :rolleye:

los efluvios de este hilo nos va a convertir a todos en chicharreros :rolleye:

...por cierto, teneis una oportunidad de horo en Amper, estos dos señores castuziles no permitiran que se vaya a los infiernos, compren compren


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> O directamente nos montamos una SICAV y jodemos a Montoro. Yo mismo la gestionaría, no me importa cobrar menos que el tal Depeche, y os iría poniendo pantallazos desde Malibú..
> Chichars Wealth Management. Me gusta.
> 
> Iberdrola atacando los 4,70 :Baile:
> ...



La empresa vale unos 5,5


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Parece que REE ha roto resistencia y quiere volar, no??


----------



## Tono (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dentro de bankia a 1,063....
> 
> A ver si me pegan ya un palo y se me quita de la cabeza eso de que todo el monte es oregano....)



Pa mí que te has precipitado. Yo la espero por debajo de 1,04 si no hoy, mañana. Suerte.



ponzi dijo:


> La empresa vale unos 5,5



Con que llegue a los 5 me conformo. El resto ya sería vicio.


----------



## alimon (4 Nov 2013)

hablando de Imtech:

Royal Imtech: Viene estableciendo suelo desde agosto


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Ana Rosa....... De mi vidaaaaaaa 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aketxa (4 Nov 2013)

JC Penney , lo esta hinchado pero bien


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ana Rosa....... De mi vidaaaaaaa
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Mira el volumen en las velas de minuto del intradía.

Cuidado con las descargas.

Suerte


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La empresa vale unos 5,5



ponzi, que objetivo tienes para las imtech?


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A mi me manda emails cada dia diciendo que me va a denunciar por difamarle y no se que mierdas más....el tipo a perdido los papeles.



...que no se extrañe nadie si al final, detrás de todo eso, hay un crío de 15-16 años.


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mira el volumen en las velas de minuto del intradía.
> 
> Cuidado con las descargas.
> 
> Suerte



15:46? Lo veo irrelevante.

De todas maneras, stop a 7,4 y por arriba a ver a que llegamos.


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Antes de eliminar/ocultar el hilo Forex en vivo, vi los tres ultimos mensjes de Depeche a las 5:50 am. Basicamente decia que iba a denunciar a medio HVEI.
> 
> Lo tranquilizante del asunto es que en el ultimo mensaje decia que *en cuanto recuperase los 9k de un cliente con los 35 euros que le quedaban de saldo *de esa cuenta *se pondria con el asunto.*



Ah, bueeeeenooo....!!

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, que objetivo tienes para las imtech?



Si no quiebra sobre los 4.Antes de la ampliacion han estado capitalizando entre 1600-2200 mill, yo lo pongo a mitad de camino unos 1800 mill entre 440 mill de acciones,4 eu.Si no recuerdo mal a excepcion del area de Alemania que las ventas en 2012 cayeron un 8% y el benelux un 6% en el resto venden mas que en 2011.Ademas en algunas areas estan bajando el capital empleado asi que el roce de esas zonas deberia subir.


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 15:46? Lo veo irrelevante.
> 
> De todas maneras, stop a 7,4 y por arriba a ver a que llegamos.



En el volumen se verá las descargas que hace ..... si es que las hacen.


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Dudas con la razón social de la empresita de JM Aznar Jr (elconfidencial.com)
> 
> “prestación de servicios de asesoramiento en el ámbito contable, financiero, fiscal, jurídico, técnico, inmobiliario, marketing, publicidad, ingeniería, calidad e informático, así como la prestación de servicios de asesoramiento de inversión a instituciones financieras, empresas y particulares” CNAE 6612
> 
> ...



Primero, que esté en su razón social no implica necesariamente que lo hagan.

Segundo, yo creo que una cosa es "asesoramiento en inversión" y otra "asesoramiento en inversiones financieras". Las segundas deben estar inscritas en la CMNV las primeras, creo que no.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 16:18 ----------

Bueeee... al final me he alquilado 50 Yelps (67) y 10 Netflix (328). A ver que pasa...

Netflix, Inc. (NFLX): Netflix's Profitability Is An Illusion - Seeking Alpha


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 15:46? Lo veo irrelevante.
> 
> De todas maneras, stop a 7,4 y por arriba a ver a que llegamos.



Sip, 7,25 me había marcado yo...que es el punto donde me quedo en paz con lo perdido en las entrada gorda que hice de la cual me sacaron:vomito:


----------



## inversobres (4 Nov 2013)

Habemus guan...tazo parriba. Encasquillados en 150 pipos. No hay fantasmas.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 16:28 ----------

Nos hundimos y lo jodido es que aun esta todo lleno de violines.


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

soltamos bankia si el valor toca 1,079


----------



## sinnombrex (4 Nov 2013)

Ponzi te acompaño con unas pocas imtech, entro bastante arriba, pero asi empezaron las ezentis y vaya alegrias dieron.


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> soltamos bankia si el valor toca 1,079



bien , bien....acaban de meer 100k a 1,08....esperemos no lo bajen de ahí y la tiren hacia arriba.....


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si no quiebra sobre los 4.Antes de la ampliacion han estado capitalizando entre 1600-2200 mill, yo lo pongo a mitad de camino unos 1800 mill entre 440 mill de acciones,4 eu.Si no recuerdo mal a excepcion del area de Alemania que las ventas en 2012 cayeron un 8% y el benelux un 6% en el resto venden mas que en 2011.Ademas en algunas areas estan bajando el capital empleado asi que el roce de esas zonas deberia subir.



venga, le acompaño con unas cuantas, me gustan las emociones fuertes...esto de tener fiesta un lunes y no tener mucho que hacer nopuede ser bueno 

por cierto, vaya meneo k+s, +9,6.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> una compañia alemana de fertilizantes, de las mayores del mundo....en julio el sector pegó un petardazo por motivos de problema de oligopolio, y las cotizaciones de estas compañías se hundieron. Esta parece que ha hecho suelo en los 19€, confiemos que sea asi.



+10,40% ahora mismo.
Bien visto!!! :Aplauso:

Por cierto... Amper hoy en zombieland, no?


----------



## hazaña (4 Nov 2013)

Pirata le daría una gran thanks si actualiza su gráfico de anr,
Apenas rompió 7.8


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> venga, le acompaño con unas cuantas, me gustan las emociones fuertes...esto de tener fiesta un lunes y no tener mucho que hacer nopuede ser bueno
> 
> por cierto, vaya meneo k+s, +9,6.





Lo de imtech es jugarsela ,estamoa a menos de una semana de que presente resultados.Felicidades por k+s

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 17:02 ----------

Peacanova 2.0


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=475645

Al dueño de Damm,Rodilla y ahora tambien de Pescanova le crecen los enanos....


http://www.elconfidencial.com/empre...imperio-levantado-en-tiempos-de-franco_27556/


Esto es el karma de los largonistinos y rodaballos


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo de imtech es jugarsela y a pocos dias de presentar resultados.Felicidades por k+s



nos la jugaremos, a ver que pasa....de todas formas, está muy abajo. 

gracias, me ha pasado como a ti y las he pillado a mitad de recorrido. Creo que chinito las llevaba desde más abajo, tiene que estar contento entre estas y la azucarera. ienso:


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

Twitter y tal, creando expectativas

Twitter boosts IPO price range to $23 to $25 - MarketWatch

Por cierto IBM aduce un problema de patentes, interesante IPO


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> L
> Fianza de 265 millones al presidente de Damm - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Al dueño de Damm,Rodilla y ahora tambien de Pescanova le crecen los enanos....
> ...



_El patriarca y primer millonario de la familia fue Demetrio Carceller Segura. Nació en 1894, en el pueblo turolense de Las Parras de Castellote, pero se trasladó muy joven a Tarrasa con sus progenitores para procurarse mejor vida en la pujante Cataluña de comienzos de siglo XX. El joven se abrió paso como ingeniero textil al tiempo que desarrolló sus inquietudes políticas en las filas de la derecha, hasta el punto de colaborar en la fundación de la Falange Española (1933) junto a Miguel Primo de Rivera, hasta llegar a convertirse en el cerebro económico de la formación, un rol que luego marcaría su futuro._

Que orgullo, un facha que se desarrolló en mi ciudad y estudió en las mismas aulas en las que lo hice yo


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> _El patriarca y primer millonario de la familia fue Demetrio Carceller Segura. Nació en 1894, en el pueblo turolense de Las Parras de Castellote, pero se trasladó muy joven a Tarrasa con sus progenitores para procurarse mejor vida en la pujante Cataluña de comienzos de siglo XX. El joven se abrió paso como ingeniero textil al tiempo que desarrolló sus inquietudes políticas en las filas de la derecha, hasta el punto de colaborar en la fundación de la Falange Española (1933) junto a Miguel Primo de Rivera, hasta llegar a convertirse en el cerebro económico de la formación, un rol que luego marcaría su futuro._
> 
> Que orgullo, un facha que se desarrolló en mi ciudad y estudió en las mismas aulas en las que lo hice yo



Y jugaría Hockey en el Egara o en el Atlético ...

Por cierto FERSA parece que despierta ???


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> empezamos la semana con el ibex que no quiere caer , ya os lo dije , haran como que lo quieren tirar pero hasta que no se produzca la trampa alcista llevandolo al objetivo 10200 no pasara na :Aplauso:



hoy el ibex deberia cerrar en los 9840-9850 y para mañana es muy probable el gap al alza y trampa alcista que nos lleve a los 10220 ienso:

y tal como dije , mientras el central de bollinger en diario no sea perforado , solo se puede cargar largos 

asi que cerramos cortos perdiendo comisiones y cargamos largos con tres cojones , mañana es el dia de la trampa alcista inocho:


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Y jugaría Hockey en el Egara o en el Atlético ...
> 
> Por cierto FERSA parece que despierta ???



no creo porque le pillaría ya con sus 40-50 años cuando se fundaron, pero siendo falangista ya tendria sus 'otros' entretenimientos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

el ibex a punto de alcanzar el objetivo 10220 , preparaos para cargar cortos :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

AMPER EN 1,25 y te compran 3.000 a 1,23 y las demás a 1,22.....

Vaya mierda....


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> AMPER EN 1,25 y te compran 3.000 a 1,23 y las demás a 1,22.....
> 
> Vaya mierda....



No tira.
Según nos acerquemos al 16 de diciembre espero que se caliente. Yo aguantaré las minusvalías a ver si hay doble 8: o nada :8:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> AMPER EN 1,25 y te compran 3.000 a 1,23 y las demás a 1,22.....
> 
> Vaya mierda....



Normal... si es que a quién se le ocurre quitárselas de encima sin que yo las haya estrujado un poco más ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no creo porque le pillaría ya con sus 40-50 años cuando se fundaron, pero siendo falangista ya tendria sus 'otros' entretenimientos



Una buena parte de la subida de Pescanova antes de la suspension fue gracias a el, ha destituido a sousa y a dia de hoy controla el consejo.Habria que preguntarse si tan mal negocio es porque entro como un elefante en una cacharreria.A mi me pago un +25%, aunque la verdad no me gustaria volver a jugar en aguas turbulentas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

primero el ibex hara saltar los stops de todas las gacillas bajistas y luego se girara rapidamente , tan solo 2 sesiones , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## Roninn (4 Nov 2013)

¿Alguien podria decirme quien esta comprando Colonial? R4?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Una buena parte de la subida de Pescanova antes de la suspension fue gracias a el, ha destituido a sousa y a dia de hoy controla el consejo.Habria que preguntarse si tan mal negocio es porque entro como un elefante en una cacharreria.A mi me pago un +25%, aunque la verdad no me gustaria volver a jugar en* aguas turbulentas.*



no sea que se te coman los rodaballos :rolleye:

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 17:44 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> No tira.
> Según nos acerquemos al 16 de diciembre espero que se caliente. Yo aguantaré las minusvalías a ver si hay doble 8: o nada :8:



idem, aunque ya llevo dos en que ha aparecido la palabra quiebra...demasiadas psra lo que estoy acostumbrado :rolleye:


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> ¿Alguien podria decirme quien esta comprando Colonial? R4?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



to bonico, en excel.
Cambie la extensión txt por xlsx

slds


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Nov 2013)

que aburrimiento de indice hoy nos han troleado a menos a mí y
Abner, qué cuentas?


----------



## Roninn (4 Nov 2013)

Gracias Amago, _tené mis dies lisensiado_.

Bankia 900.000 acciones

M&B Capital 800.000 acciones.

M&B = Morenés & Botín: Guillermo Morenés (marido de Ana Patricia Botín) y Javier Botín (hermano de Ana Patricia y ambos, hijos del actual presidente de Santander, Emilio Botín).

Pero que coj.. de castuzada estan preparando ienso:


----------



## amago45 (4 Nov 2013)

Fuera de ANR, $1 bruto por acción. Quitándole exchange rate y comisiones, $0.60 neto


----------



## SPK (4 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Fuera de ANR, $1 bruto por acción. Quitándole exchange rate y comisiones, $0.60 neto



Yo también ganaría un dolar bruto por acción si vendiera.Me he tenido que atar al estilo Ulises para no hacerlo,intentando para variar dejar correr las ganancias ::s


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

hacen esfuerzos para que seamos la región que más impuestos paga en el mundo entero, y lo está consiguiendo los cabrones. No he ido niunca a ver una pelicula en catalán, pero vamos que ahora menos.

La Generalitat ultima un impuesto al ADSL para financiar el cine cataln


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Fuera de ANR, $1 bruto por acción. Quitándole exchange rate y comisiones, $0.60 neto



No puede ser...te quita un 20% la venta y otro 20% la compra?::


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Nov 2013)

Hamijos, JCP se nos está desinflando.
Felicidades a los que continuáis en ANR.


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hamijos, JCP se nos está desinflando.
> Felicidades a los que continuáis en ANR.



Gracias!

...y en Walter... (+9,28%)


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Nov 2013)

Walter y ANR lanzadas.


I love this game.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

Para troleada la que me han montado en la robasta con mis chicharros Amper, BIO TRG,....bajandomelas a minimos del dia...


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Me gustaria saber como ven claca y el pirata el grafico de Imtech


----------



## Krim (4 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No puede ser...te quita un 20% la venta y otro 20% la compra?::



Será seguramente el cambio €/$ que ha salido desfavorable, a veces pasa.

En otro orden de cosas, sus Teslas bien, caballero?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gustaria saber como ven claca y el pirata el grafico de Imtech



La podemos ver sobrios o borrachos como mosquitos del vinagre ::

Mañana lo miro y actualizo ANR.


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Será seguramente el cambio €/$ que ha salido desfavorable, a veces pasa.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, sus Teslas bien, caballero?



El de las teslas creo que es ghk... Si bien es posible que le acompañe a cinco años vista.... La echaré un ojo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (4 Nov 2013)

ANR está sobrecomprada... Walter tambien y además se encuentra ahora con su M200 a días, así que cabe pensar que, como mínimo, nos tomaremos un respirito...


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (4 Nov 2013)

Blackberry se desploma en Bolsa tras anunciar que descarta su venta

El tumulto continúa en Blackberry. Su cotización se desplomó más de un 22% antes de la apertura de Wall Street, tras circular por el parqué que abandona el plan de venta al fondo Fairfax Financial. Tras confirmar la empresa su intenciones, la caída se ha moderado al entorno del 10%. La sociedad canadiense, que trata de dar con una solución que le permita sobrevivir en un negocio en el que fue pionera, buscaría además sustituto a su consejero delegado, Thorstein Heins.

La negociación de las acciones de Blackberry tuvieron que ser suspendidas, cuando se pagaban a poco más de seis dólares la unidad. Fairfax, su principal accionista, propuso en septiembre el pago de nueve dólares por acción. Ahora estaría dispuesta a hacer en su lugar una inyección de 250 millones, sobre una inversión total de 1.000 millones junto a otros inversores. La maniobra muestra, una vez más, el momento de desesperación que vive la sociedad.

Blackberry y Faixfax Financial se dieron de plazo seis semanas, hasta comienzos de noviembre, para cerrar un acuerdo definitivo. Esperaban de esta manera marcar el terreno para que otros interesados en sus activos pudieran hacer ofertas. En las últimas semanas se habló de la posibilidad de que saltaran al tablero de juego Google y Facebook, entre otras empresas..


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Para troleada la que me han montado en la robasta con mis chicharros Amper, BIO TRG,....bajandomelas a minimos del dia...




Exacto, AMPER ha empezado subasta en máximos....1,25....y la han bajado a 1,23.

Yo tenía esperanzas de que cerrara en 1,25 y de ahí mañana mantener o arriba pero no....es posible que las largue en 1,23 y me invite Bañuelos a dos Gin Tonics....ienso:


Na, no creo...me sacaran en 1,17 o así....hasta que no rompa canal no me bajo...total voy muy poco cargado, asumible...::


----------



## itaka (4 Nov 2013)

por cierto viendo lo que ha subido colonial

me acuerdo de zparo que las compro a 1.1 .

carlosmaria hace un análisis en su blog, free.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> por cierto viendo lo que ha subido colonial
> 
> me acuerdo de zparo que las compro a 1.1 .
> 
> carlosmaria hace un análisis en su blog, free.



Zparo es como depeche pero en gracioso.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Zparo es como depeche pero en gracioso.



Como sniace, menudo personaje


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Nov 2013)

Maestro Janus, cuando se haya hinchado de ganar pasta, ¿Podría comentar algo sobre cómo ve, en función de la sesión de hoy, el recorrido de JCP?
Explicado en roman paladino gacelero.
Se le agradecerá.


----------



## alimon (4 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> por cierto viendo lo que ha subido colonial
> 
> me acuerdo de zparo que las compro a 1.1 .
> 
> carlosmaria hace un análisis en su blog, free.



Aqui servidor las lleva a 1,04 desde finales de septiembre creo. 

Pero metí solo la puntita y pille unas 3000 con más miedo que vergüenza.

Ahora no tengo ninguna intención de soltarlas hasta hacer un x2. Pero tampoco tengo intención de acumular más.

El tema de Colonial ha sido por la salida de UBS y por suerte, no hay más, no hay técnico, era jugar en el casino y ha salido bien, igual que en otras (Vertice) sale mal.


Aprovecho para comentar el tema de AMPER, sigo pensando que veremos los 1,70 en diciembre, y por eso sigo en el valor. Ya sabemos que perder los 1,18 al cierre sería mu malo. El resto, es mariconear la acción, que es lo que vienen haciendo.

En EZENTIS sigo con carga. Del barco no me bajan salvo _*cierre*_ por debajo de 0,38 (no que lo toque en sesión) Ahora mismo, también está mariconeando entre 0,40/0,45. De haber cerrado por encima de 0,44, tenía más clara una subida más acelerada a tocar los 0,50. Ahora toca esperar a la presentación de resultados, que si son medianamente positivos, se ira por encima de eso, hacia los 0,65.


Tengo una semillita de 10k BIOSEARCH plantada a 0,5, que espero que algún día florezca hasta el 1€, si es que a Ebro Foods le parece bien y deja de vender en la sombra.

Felicidades a los Anarosas, no me subí a ese carro.


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Maestro Janus, cuando se haya hinchado de ganar pasta, ¿Podría comentar algo sobre cómo ve, en función de la sesión de hoy, el recorrido de JCP?
> Explicado en roman paladino gacelero.
> Se le agradecerá.



Vamos a decirlo simple. JC Penney debería apuntar técnicamente hacia los 12 USD o quizá un poquito más abajo. Poco importa el por qué.

Si le da por no hacer eso, hay que salir si se rompen los mínimos allá en 6,35 USD aproximadamente.

¿se ha entendido bien?.


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a decirlo simple. JC Penney debería apuntar técnicamente hacia los 12 USD o quizá un poquito más abajo. Poco importa el por qué.
> 
> Si le da por no hacer eso, hay que salir si se rompen los mínimos allá en 6,35 USD aproximadamente.
> 
> ¿se ha entendido bien?.



Alto y claro Maestro.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Durante 10 años tenemos la gestión del alumbrado de ayamonte...

http://andaluciainformacion.es/m/?a...mtech Spain la gestión del alumbrado exterior


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Nov 2013)

Mis chicharritos han cerrado en verde.
Como no puedo tomar gintonics, me voy a tomar un colacao para celebrarlo.


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a decirlo simple. JC Penney debería apuntar técnicamente hacia los 12 USD o quizá un poquito más abajo. Poco importa el por qué.
> 
> Si le da por no hacer eso, hay que salir si se rompen los mínimos allá en 6,35 USD aproximadamente.
> 
> ¿se ha entendido bien?.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:

mode Ejperto de Intereconomía bolsa ON

oyente:
¿Me diría Ujté (sr. ejperto) soporte y resistencia para XYZ.MC? jracias
ahh! ahhhh! y otra pregunta, aunque sé que solo puede ser una
¿cómo ve XYZ.MC a medio plazo?

++++++++++++

así sencillo mejor, lo entiendo hasta yo

mis respects y todo eso ... pero mode faltón ON :XX:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Tocoto la basura nos va a enterrar


http://www.europapress.es/madrid/no...respaldo-todos-sindicatos-20131022182758.html

Yo no digo naa pero mirar las empresas que están metidas dentro


http://www.larazon.es/detalle_normal/noticias/3849078/ugt-apoya-la-huelga-indefinida-en-recogida-de


Fcc,Ferrovial,Sacyr,Acs,Ohl....quien da mas para el pleno?

Y todo ello con huelgas de metro


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si pierde el central de bollinger en diario , entonces se van a cerrar el gap 8471 y hasta los 9400 aprox ienso:
> 
> gap del 9471 queria decir :ouch:



You don't know

[YOUTUBE]ngH0fkiNo-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Durante 10 años tenemos la gestión del alumbrado de ayamonte...
> 
> El Ayuntamiento adjudica a Imtech Spain la gestión del alumbrado exterior · Andalucía Información



hubiera preferido Madrid o Barcelona, pero bueno, ok ok 8:

Deuda de los cinco ultimos ejercicios de Ayamonte (Huelva)
200:	5,943,000	Euros	301.09	por habitante
2009:	12,221,000	Euros	619.16	por habitante
2010:	11,866,000	Euros	601.18	por habitante
2011:	12,162,000	Euros	585.75	por habitante
2012:	37,398,000	Euros	1,801.18	por habitante

si, lo sé, soy un aguafiestas :rolleye:, esperemos que cobren...


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Jodooo como se las traen aquí nuestros amigos


" UGT ha recalcado en un comunicado que, desde el inicio de los nuevos contratos integrales del servicio, los trabajadores se han visto afectados por "ataques indiscriminados" por parte de las empresas, como despidos camuflados en la no subrogación de 350 trabajadores y el "incumplimiento" de forma continuada del convenio colectivo.

Ha añadido que las empresas plantearon "recientemente" una oferta que suponía una bajada de más de un 40 % en los salarios de los trabajadores y la supresión "prácticamente total" de los derechos reflejados en el convenio colectivo -vacaciones, jornada, licencias"


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que aburrimiento de indice hoy nos han troleado a menos a mí y
> Abner, qué cuentas?



Eso le pasa por no mirar el blog... como dijo Krim el troleo estaba en los 9918 )


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hubiera preferido Madrid o Barcelona, pero bueno, ok ok 8:
> 
> Deuda de los cinco ultimos ejercicios de Ayamonte (Huelva)
> 200:5,943,000Euros301.09por habitante
> ...



Me han dolido hasta los riñones


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a decirlo simple. JC Penney debería apuntar técnicamente hacia los 12 USD o quizá un poquito más abajo. Poco importa el por qué.
> 
> Si le da por no hacer eso, hay que salir si se rompen los mínimos allá en 6,35 USD aproximadamente.
> 
> ¿se ha entendido bien?.



Janus ¿qué te ha pasado en otro hilo con Starting Over donde has tendio un encontronazo?


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus ¿qué te ha pasado en otro hilo con Starting Over donde has tendio un encontronazo?



nada, nada, un señor que no entiende de ironía y que me ha llamado muerte de hambre. No le voy a quitar la razón porque consejos doy y para mí no tengo.

No te metas con él, que es un PhD.:8:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso le pasa por no mirar el blog... como dijo Krim el troleo estaba en los 9918 )



Pasate mas a menudo.Como se nota el bajon en el numero de post.Vamos a tener que traer a unos cuantos de vuelta


----------



## bertok (4 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> nada, nada, un señor que no entiende de ironía y que me ha llamado muerte de hambre. No le voy a quitar la razón porque consejos doy y para mí no tengo.
> 
> No te metas con él, que es un PhD.:8:



Leí el hilo y me extrañó porque es un forero al que no le conozco encontronazos :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Pensaba que le habías tocado los webs en otro jilo 8:8:8:


----------



## egarenc (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me han dolido hasta los riñones



hoy en dia los contratos suelen estar bien atados y consideran todas las contingencias posibles


----------



## SPK (4 Nov 2013)

Bueno,habiendo entrado en ANR a 6.72 no he podido resistir la presión(y no poder poner stops en mi broker) y he salido a 8.18. Ahora pueden entrar con todo que seguro sube a 40 :: Muchas gracias a Janus,que uno no saca rewards así a menudo.

(edito,estoy tan nervioso que hasta subo mi precio de entrada que era 6.72 :ouch: )


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hoy en dia los contratos suelen estar bien atados y consideran todas las contingencias posibles



Menos mal que España y Turkia creo que solo representaban un 5% de la facturación

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/04/19/economia/1366392069_752769.html

Supongo que al ritmo que vamos necesitaremos los servicios de Imtech para no terminar en la Edad media


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Nov 2013)

ahora si que si :Baile: mañana por fin el gap de agotamiento :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Madre mia 765 mill de fianza

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...mm-y-le-fija-una-fianza-de-2536-millones.html


¿Cual es el récord?


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Nov 2013)

Entre las carboneras (Walter y ANR) y Colonial me han alegrado este lunes. A esta última no sé si dejarla tranquila que suba o ponerle orden de venta en la zona 1,6X.:ouch:


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2013)

ahora si que si :Baile: mañana por fin el ga*(T)* de*L* agotamiento :Aplauso:

se lo tradusco del catalan/valensiano al Jatuniense :


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Nov 2013)

bueno Janus se me ha pasado el tren? 
esta muy sobrecomprada


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pasate mas a menudo.Como se nota el bajon en el numero de post.Vamos a tener que traer a unos cuantos de vuelta



Cuando calopez se tome el hilo en serio, lo mismo empieza a volver la gente....


----------



## Janus (4 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Leí el hilo y me extrañó porque es un forero al que no le conozco encontronazos :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Pensaba que le habías tocado los webs en otro jilo 8:8:8:



Fue un pequeño desplante que le hice. Yo no mariconeo :: y menos si no hay amor :rolleye:

Lo pongo aquí para que lo lea, que seguro que lo hace!

I know you're breaking the rules!


----------



## Abner (4 Nov 2013)

Acabo de salir de la segunda parte de la endodoncia. 2 putas horas. Me han pegado una paliza. Ahora entiendo el odio a los dentistas. El que inventó lo de las endodoncias era un puto degenerado. 

Y encima no se ha tocado mi nivel de abajo. 

Distribución liviana, unos 200 contratos. 
Sólo un nivel relevante por tocar como referencia 9785(f). 

Dios, me va a doler. Mucho.


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

No os da miedo meteros en tantos valores españoles??

La fianza a los Carceller no es ninguna tontería, dudo que tengan suficiente efectivo para pagarla...y a que no adivinais de donde pueden sacar pasta?

Sacyr,Ebro


http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2013/11/04/5277aab661fd3d2d158b457b.html

Menudo escandalo :

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 22:22 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Cuando calopez se tome el hilo en serio, lo mismo empieza a volver la gente....



Se nota mucho

Pollastre con el gallo Cláudio

[youtube]iSwUOKp6Oxc[/youtube]

Los cafés de silenciosa

Los rotring de claca

Las mediciones cuánticas de Mulder....

Joee falta mucha gente


----------



## FranR (4 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No os da miedo meteros en tantos valores españoles??
> 
> La fianza a los Carceller no es ninguna tontería, dudo que tengan suficiente efectivo para pagarla...y a que no adivinais de donde pueden sacar pasta?
> 
> ...



Pipoapipo
RafaXL
Nico
Juanlu 
WBuffete
tonuel
Benditaliquidez
Lángaro
Misterio
Debianita
CréditoPropulsado
Zuloman


Ha entrado mucha gente buena en el hilo, pero el espíritu inicial kaput. Había una especie de red invisible anti troll y malos rollos. El todo vale por las visitas es lo que tiene.


----------



## tarrito (4 Nov 2013)

+
wataru, kujire, don pepito, las cosas por su cauce ...


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pipoapipo
> RafaXL
> Nico
> Juanlu
> ...











Monlovi dijo:


> +
> wataru, kujire, don pepito, las cosas por su cauce ...




Vaya descapitalización humana


----------



## paulistano (4 Nov 2013)

SPK dijo:


> Bueno,habiendo entrado en ANR a 6.72 no he podido resistir la presión(y no poder poner stops en mi broker) y he salido a 8.18. Ahora pueden entrar con todo que seguro sube a 40 :: Muchas gracias a Janus,que uno no saca rewards así a menudo.
> 
> (edito,estoy tan nervioso que hasta subo mi precio de entrada que era 6.72 :ouch: )



Hoy lo venia pensado...como etoy en liquidez normalmente hago entradas gordas y a la minima me salgo

Con anr, tengo la sensacion de ir muy ligero....luego la presion es menor....en un momento dado estuve con 8.000 titulos y no aguante la presion....me saco el stop que tenia puesto a 6.000 titulos.....ahora sigo con los otros 2.000 sin comerme el tarro.....si llego a llevar los 8.000, en 7 hubiese vendido:ouch:


----------



## Xiux (4 Nov 2013)

MV ahí tienes a tus secuaces trabajando para ti

Los bajistas regresan a Inditex después de tres años - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> MV ahí tienes a tus secuaces trabajando para ti
> 
> Los bajistas regresan a Inditex después de tres años - elEconomista.es



Mal rollo están empezando a meter pasta de verdad

TVE ha subido el documental que comente hace unas semanas sobre google

Google


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Nov 2013)

Hace poco colgué algo acerca de que Mr buffet tenía 47.000 millones $ a la espera...

3 RAZONES DE BUFFETT PARA NO COMPRAR. | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

3 RAZONES DE BUFFETT PARA NO COMPRAR.
Publicado el 4 noviembre, 2013 por Antonio Iruzubieta
Interesantes declaraciones históricas de Warren Buffett:

“Time is the friend of the wonderful business, the enemy of the mediocre.”

…”I try to buy stock in businesses that are so wonderful that an idiot can run them. Because sooner or later, one will.”

¿Por qué entonces el genio de Omaha evita comprar acciones en los últimos meses, acumulando una posición de liquidez superior a los $40.000 millones?

Según sus palabras, el tiempo corre a su favor y además la clase dirigente no puede mostrarse más inepta -idiota- En TheReformedBorker.com tratan de aportar motivos que expliquen la parálisis inversora de Berkshire:

1. He doesn’t have to. Warren doesn’t feel compelled to “play” any given themes or keep up with a particular benchmark for any specific short-term period of time. He judges his and Charlie’s success based using several metrics, one of which is book value – did he grow the underlying value of the business itself or not? The company will not pursue deals or transactions that do not help accomplish this objective, period.

2. Markets are not cheap. Like other notable value investors, Berkshire does not see a plethora of great opportunities owing to the tremendous rise in virtually every investable asset class and sector. Buffett is known to buy panic. His crisis-era transactions – buying the country’s largest railroad in 2009, extracting enormously profitable convertible preferred deals from GE, GS and BAC, etc – have been so insanely successful that he can sit back and simply collect the profits and bide his time. Warren and Charlie run into burning buildings with their wallets out, they don’t scan the real estate listings for mansions during a bull market.

3. He could pounce at any time. The next big dislocation in the stock market probably comes as a result of something the Fed ends up doing – whenever that is. A gradual end of QE won’t necessarily be fatal to the economy, but it could be short-term detrimental to the stock market, it could even cause a massive correction or cyclical bear market (most of which last less than a year) . Warren looks forward to events like these while most investors live in fear of them. That’s why he is who he is and we are not.


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Aqui servidor las lleva a 1,04 desde finales de septiembre creo.
> 
> Pero metí solo la puntita y pille unas 3000 con más miedo que vergüenza.
> 
> ...



No me habléis de colonial...
Que me echaron a 1,25, y aquí estoy con cara de gilipollas.
En Amper me echaron a 1,40, esa salió bien...:Aplauso:


----------



## davidautentico (4 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Acabo de salir de la segunda parte de la endodoncia. 2 putas horas. Me han pegado una paliza. Ahora entiendo el odio a los dentistas. El que inventó lo de las endodoncias era un puto degenerado.
> 
> Y encima no se ha tocado mi nivel de abajo.
> 
> ...



Suerte, a mi mañana me ponen el perno encima de la endodoncia..


----------



## unodehuelva (4 Nov 2013)

Prefería el titulo del mes pasado del forero ponzi


----------



## ponzi (4 Nov 2013)

unodehuelva dijo:


> Prefería el titulo del mes pasado del forero ponzi



Muchas gracias pero prefiero mantenerme al margen, no me gusta poner titulos. Se les da mejor a Bertok,Janus y al Pirata.

Egarenc mira lo que hacía IBM en 1997

http://www.abc.es/20100211/historia-/deep-blue-201002111420.html

Han pasado 16 años, no quiero ni imaginarme como andarán con la IA


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

k+s me dió señal en atlas el día 1, cawen tó, y me acojoné

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 17:23 ----------




Janus dijo:


> nada, nada, un señor que no entiende de ironía y que me ha llamado muerte de hambre. No le voy a quitar la razón porque consejos doy y para mí no tengo.
> 
> No te metas con él, que es un PhD.:8:





bertok dijo:


> Leí el hilo y me extrañó porque es un forero al que no le conozco encontronazos :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Pensaba que le habías tocado los webs en otro jilo 8:8:8:




Qué cojones!! Si es un multinick de Zparo, clerigo lonhcafinista, castuzo, y tantos otros...


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2013)

vamos a darle alegría a las estrategias.

Vayan preparando una batería de cortos para disparar a *Zillow*. No aprieten aún el gatillo pero tengan el seguro desactivado. El timeframe está en techo muy claro pero tiene que confirmarse.

*Pandora Media* también está formando lo que puede ser un fantástico techo pero aún le queda tiempo para terminar la configuración así como que tiene que activar el techo.

*LinkedIn* también puede estar cerca de activar un buen techo. La vela, y sobre todo el volumen del día 30/10/13 ha sido muy importante.

Sigan con atención pero desde los arbustos a *Netflix*. Es una sobrevaloración brutal que no se podrá corregir ni aunque obtengan un monopolio mundial. Simplemente está fuera de cualquier logro por ser no alcanzable.

Soy un fan de Marissa Meyer y de lo que está haciendo/consiguiendo en *Yahoo*. Este valor tiene que seguir subiendo. El warning bajista se activaría si pierde los 32 USD, por encima es alcista una vez se desactive la sucesión de máximos decrecientes recientes.

*Yingli *tiene pinta bajista. El primer escollo en el repunte que vemos ahora estaría en los 7 USD. Hay que estar atentos porque si reafirma su sentido bajista ............... se puede ganar pasta de manera sencilla.

Hay valores solares que no hay que tocarlos ni de coña. Ni cortos porque pudieran dar una sorpresa un día con velones verdes arrastrados por el optimismo sectorial, ni largos porque realmente son bajistas y mucho. Son *LDK* y *Suntech*.

Me gusta mucho los largos en *SunEdison* porque es alcista y sube con volumen y respetando bien las pautas de subida tendencial. Ahora enfrenta una resistencia que se presume importante. Si la supera, hay tajo alcista.

*Arena Pharma* es bajista, muy bajista y funciona bien por técnico. Es cierto que lleva tiempo bajando y una bajada relevante por lo que cualquier mero rebote técnico dejaría temblando las aventuradas carteras de los que más tarde han entrados en posiciones cortas. Hay que vigilar con las debidas protecciones vía stop loss. Es una empresa que tiene muy comprometido su negocio porque su medicamente contra la obesidad no consigue generar cartera de pedidos suficientes.

*KB Home* tiene que demostrar qué quiere ser de mayor, en términos tendenciales se entiende. Si pierde los 16 USD y los confirma entonces se pegará un buen paseo a la baja. Tiene en contra de los alcistas, y eso es importante, la media móvil de 150 sesiones.

En *Tesla* la irracionalidad bursátil puede imponerse a la coherencia monetaria de cualquier bolsillo simplemente porque es finita. En bolsa se puede ir perfectamente contra una P&L, contra una ampliación de capital, incluso contra un proceso de revisiones de estimaciones. La serie siempre tiene razón porque marca lo que los ojos deben ver y no lo que el cerebro debe pensar. Pero contra lo que no se puede ir nunca es contra una moda. Ahora Tesla está de moda así que tranquilidad. Llegará su momento en el que todo el mundo toque retirada. Ahí está la opción de los bajistas.

Las plateras como son *Coeur D'Alene*, *Silver Wheaton* y *Turquoise Hill* son bajistas. No hay mucho más que decir al margen de que puedan tener rebotes intensos a cuenta de la sobreventa que arrastran. No obstante, es un juego peligroso porque son empresas que no hacen prisioneros.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Yo tengo apuntado desde el 1 de nov como bajista en ciernes a blackberry, que hoy a ha reventado y zynga en potencia alcista que hoy ha subido un 4%. Tarde para ambas, pero no erraba el tiro.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (5 Nov 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Me gustaría también saber qué opináis de Gowex. En mi opinión puede llegar a cotas inimaginables en un par de años.



Yo compré unas cuantas (carga considerable) hace unas 3 semanas a raíz de algunos comentarios elogiosos por aquí y de ver el gráfico. Mi intención era hacer un mete-saca, pero después de haberme informado un poco más es posible que la aguante un tiempo. Está en el MAB y eso tiene varias implicaciones:
- Ventajas fiscales: si no me equivoco, te puedes deducir CADA AÑO un 10% de lo invertido si estás a más de dos años de permanencia, según com. autónoma (en mi caso, Catalunya, no)
- Es la joya del MAB y en algún momento debería saltar al Continuo. No se sabe qué efecto tendría en la cotización porque no hay precedentes, pero aunque fuera solo por visibilidad tendría que ser bueno.


De momento llevo desde 7,80 y hoy cerró a 10. A este paso dentro de poco tendré que empezar a pensar en Montoro...


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Acabo de salir de la segunda parte de la endodoncia. 2 putas horas. Me han pegado una paliza. Ahora entiendo el odio a los dentistas. El que inventó lo de las endodoncias era un puto degenerado.
> 
> Y encima no se ha tocado mi nivel de abajo.
> 
> ...



joer meterte unos pernos metálicos a debido de ser brutal


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

para todos:
http://blog.bankinter.com/cfs-file....Post***********/00.00.00.15.52/IBEX35-411.pdf


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> vamos a darle alegría a las estrategias.
> 
> Vayan preparando una batería de cortos para disparar a *Zillow*. No aprieten aún el gatillo pero tengan el seguro desactivado. El timeframe está en techo muy claro pero tiene que confirmarse.
> 
> ...



y de ANR , ya he perdido el tren, no?

aunque no vendría mal una bajada sobrecompra


----------



## Abner (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer meterte unos pernos metálicos a debido de ser brutal



Noo. Que va, eso todavía no me lo han hecho. Pero lo de estar 2 horas tumbado con la cabeza mas abajo de los pies y que buscan repetidas veces el ápice del diente y para ello te pinchan en lo mas profundo de la encía y da igual que estés anestesiado los vas a notar. Es como una especie de lenta tortura. Joder, para eso mejor arrancar el diente y poner un implante y san se acabó. En 20 minutos cada sesión se hace más llevadero que esto. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 07:20 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias pero prefiero mantenerme al margen, no me gusta poner titulos. Se les da mejor a Bertok,Janus y al Pirata.
> 
> Egarenc mira lo que hacía IBM en 1997
> 
> ...



Lo del chip diseñado con redes neuronales en mente, no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba, va a traer cola. Al tiempo. Yo creo que veremos chips similares como coprocesadores en cada móvil, coches, etc. Reconocimiento de voz preciso y offline, conducción desasistida, procesadores de lenguaje natural, robótica doméstica, etc, etc

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> para todos:
> http://blog.bankinter.com/cfs-file....Post***********/00.00.00.15.52/IBEX35-411.pdf



Muchas gracias !!
no se porqué tú link no funciona, éste es el que yo puedo ver:

Los 10 ratios vitales de las empresas del Ibex 35 (tabla) - El Blog de Bankinter

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 08:17 ----------

En que valores invierte Bestinver...
¿En qué valores invierte Bestinver? - Rankia


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

a punto de abrir con gap al alza y de culminar el rabazo alcista con una trampa de manual , recordad 10220+- filtro es el objetivo :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Buenos días!
K+S sigue pintando bien en la pre, no?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2013)

Grifoleros...



> Grifols obtuvo un beneficio neto de 267 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, lo que supone un incremento del 35,3% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, según ha informado este martes la compañía.
> 
> La cifra de negocio creció un 4,4% entre los pasados meses de enero y septiembre, hasta sumar 2.046 millones de euros, mientras que el beneficio bruto de explotación (Ebitda) se situó en 663 millones, un 9,1% más.



Esto puede hacer que la acción baje, suba o todo lo contrario...

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 09:01 ----------

Parece que de momento suben mis grifoles...pero poco...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

abrimos sin gap al alza , replanteamos la estrategia , cerramos largos 9865-9915 y abrimos cortos :Baile:

87k desempleados en octubre :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Vamos Realia!! a por los 5!! ::


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Brrrrrrutal volumen en amper..... Mil titulazos negociados a estas alturas..... 

Y buenos días.... A por las plusvis.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

hay que mantener esos cortos , cuidado con el central de bollinger en diario , pero si lo rompemos ya sabeis que nos vamos a cerrar el gap 9471 :baba:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Shurmanos del técnico, como veis Sanofi? Está formando la tacita famosa? 
Sanofi-Aventis S.A. | Equity | 920657 | FR0000120578 | Börse Frankfurt (Frankfurt Stock Exchange)
Me quedo? Me voy? Compro Coderes y Solarias?


----------



## Roninn (5 Nov 2013)

Que desangelado el titulo. Es que ni un puñetero thanks se ha llevado el creador del hilo.

Un dia tengo que sacar la correlación titulo HVEI-Saldo Ibex mes, porque tengo la sensación que la correlación no puede ser más negativa.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Sanofi está en zona de resistencia-techo prolongado, de superarla, se va un 10% arriba


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

Imtech se ha levantado con el dia jugueton +6%


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sanofi está en zona de resistencia-techo prolongado, de superarla, se va un 10% arriba



Muchas gracias. Lo seguiremos pacientemente entonces. A ver si hay suerte y rompe por arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

cerramos los cortos 9915-9835 y abrimos largos muy cerca del central de bollinger en diario


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

Pasta fresca para reducir deuda

http://noticias.lainformacion.com/e...ca-checa-al-grupo-ppf_Q5b49Xx3CCX3Yqb8zn9Ob1/

Esperaba unos 100-200 mill mas, aun así es una buena noticia.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

ponzi:

Tubacex registró un beneficio neto de 11,85 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, lo que supone un incremento del 26,5% respecto al mismo periodo de 2012, según ha informado este martes la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).


Entre enero y septiembre, el resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) ascendió a 38,64 millones de euros, lo que supone un descenso del 0,6% respecto a un año antes.

Las ventas consolidadas, por su parte, alcanzaron los 411,97 millones de euros, con un crecimiento del 4,4% respecto al año anterior.

Por otra parte, Tubacex abonará a sus accionistas el próximo lunes, 11 de noviembre, un dividendo a cuenta de los resultados del ejercicio 2013 por importe de 0,0231 euros brutos por acción. El importe total de este dividendo a cuenta es de tres millones de euros.


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ponzi:
> 
> Tubacex registró un beneficio neto de 11,85 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del año, lo que supone un incremento del 26,5% respecto al mismo periodo de 2012, según ha informado este martes la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
> 
> ...



Aun falta para que despeguen

http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/20131023/economia/tubacex-inicia-actividad-2014-201310231201.html

Llevan ya al menos 5 años invirtiendo muy fuerte, es cuestión de tiempo que empiecen a recibir los frutos.Yo calculo que unos 2-3 años.Creo que es la primera vez en años que veo a una empresa industrial llevar su fabrica a Cantabria y no al País Vasco, la fiscalidad de los vecinos nos ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

en el ibex la clave es el central de bollinger en diario , es un soporte desde donde nos podemos ir al objetivo 10220+- filtro


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en el ibex la clave es el central de bollinger en diario , es un soporte desde donde nos podemos ir al objetivo 10220+- filtro



Tomando nota 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tomando nota 8:



Tomela con lapiz para poder borrarla en un cuarto de hora.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 10:23 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> Tomela con lapiz para poder borrarla en un cuarto de hora.



Y cambiarla a un.... esto se va a los infiernos avisados estais gacelillas....


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Tomela con lapiz para poder borrarla en un cuarto de hora.



Intuyo que va a corto ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Intuyo que va a corto ienso:



si el central de bollinger sigue aguantando , uno de estos dias se despertara con un gap al alza de 100 pipos y lo terminaran de pandorear en los 10220 

pero la clave es no perder ese central de bollinger :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Imtech se ha levantado con el dia jugueton +6%



Mirándola estoy 

Buenos días y tal


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2013)

Redes neurales? Visto. Ahora tocan los biotransistores o bioneuronas. Implantables a nivel sináptico, claro. Lo último que leí hablaba de conectores de Niquelato de Samario.

A ver si les encuentro el enlace...

Transistor sináptico aprende mientras computa - principal

La pregunta y el temor está en... lo que pasará cuando el sistema adquiera conciencia de sí mismo, léase Skynet, o más probablemente, como dicen en I's, cuando encarguemos a un sistema AI que diseñe a su sucesor...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si el central de bollinger sigue aguantando , uno de estos dias se despertara con un gap al alza de 100 pipos y lo terminaran de pandorear en los 10220
> 
> pero la clave es no perder ese central de bollinger :no:



Creo que te acaban de romper to el bolinguer....


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

dentro bankia 1,025....amonoh!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Creo que te acaban de romper to el bolinguer....



hay que esperar al cierre de sesion chavalin


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si el central de bollinger sigue aguantando , uno de estos dias se despertara con un gap al alza de 100 pipos y lo terminaran de pandorear en los 10220
> 
> pero la clave es no perder ese central de bollinger :no:



una pregunta, usted esnifa litio, no?

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 03:55 ----------

Bruselas rebaja al 0,5% el crecimiento del PIB español en 2014 con el paro al 26,4%


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> una pregunta, usted esnifa litio, no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 03:55 ----------
> 
> Bruselas rebaja al 0,5% el crecimiento del PIB español en 2014 con el paro al 26,4%



servidor no necesita esnifar nada para hacer un buen trolleo :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2013)

hoy da dividendos BMW, no
ponzi & cia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> dentro bankia 1,025....amonoh!!



Yo tambien compro unas poquitas. SL 0.99.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2013)

llegaron abner 9785(f)


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2013)

En amper parece que hay movimiento


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

tesorero dijo:


> En amper parece que hay movimiento



Tampoco hay un volumen sagerau, no? ienso:


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> llegaron abner 9785(f)



A ver si los pasan y nos vamos al menos infinito y más allá

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 11:09 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Tampoco hay un volumen sagerau, no? ienso:



Si eso parece, nuevamente un bluff. Me he excitado más de la cuenta, jejeje.

Pero la directriz bajista en diario es probable que se rompa. No es gran cosa, pero a lo mejor es un comienzo.


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

vamos a ser bankieros más de uno....


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hoy da dividendos BMW, no
> ponzi & cia



No tengo noticias, creo que reparten dividendos por mayo, no se si este año habrán puesto alguno extraordinario.La caja no para de aumentar ya van por los 12000 mill.

http://www.bmwgroup.com/bmwgroup_prod/e/0_0_www_bmwgroup_com/investor_relations/ir_2011.html

Lo que si tienen hoy es la presentación de resultados.


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

Soy el único al q se le va el rabillo del ojo a telefónica y liquidarla mañana con el dividendo en el bolsillo?


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Soy el único al q se le va el rabillo del ojo a telefónica y liquidarla mañana con el dividendo en el bolsillo?



Pues como TEF tiré del ibex para abajo, igual alguno que espera los 9.400 se lleva una sorpresa


----------



## atman (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hoy da dividendos BMW, no
> ponzi & cia



Y hablando de BMW, ayer leí la noticia de que van a usar Láser en el alumbrado de los vehículos...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Así a ojo tiene pinta de que vamos a probar los 9700, no? 
Aún así tendría tiempo hasta las 17:30 para darse la vuelta y hacer el gran martillaco de Thor y dejarlo preparado para cuando hable supermario esta semana. Digo!


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues como TEF tiré del ibex para abajo, igual alguno que espera los 9.400 se lleva una sorpresa



Si me lo estoy viendo venir, pero es q me ponen carnaza y entro al trapo siempre. Lo sé, soy débil.


Intentaré resistirme


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Así a ojo tiene pinta de que vamos a probar los 9700, no?
> Aún así tendría tiempo hasta las 17:30 para darse la vuelta y hacer el gran martillaco de Thor y dejarlo preparado para cuando hable supermario esta semana. Digo!



discurso de mario; "aún tenemos margen para mas bajadas pero no contemplamos esa opción aún porque estamos examinando opciones"


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> discurso de mario; "aún tenemos margen para mas bajadas pero no contemplamos esa opción aún porque estamos examinando opciones"



El jueves es cuando revisan los tipos, no??


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Qué aburrido es leer esto sin tener liquidez, y encima hoy empezais de nuevo a moveros en chicharros. ¿Tengo alguna enfermedad, doctor? Sólo me gusta himbertir acompañado de otros foreros :XX:

Por cierto, como veis ferrovial? Entré pensando que al consolidar los 14 seguiría tirando pero lleva dias remoloneando y jugando con este soporte... Llevo sl of course, pero por comentar algo.


----------



## Xiux (5 Nov 2013)

Hostias a Bankia, el 1€ aguanta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y hablando de BMW, ayer leí la noticia de que van a usar Láser en el alumbrado de los vehículos...



Epidemia de zorros, erizos y conejos ciegos. :no: :no: :no:


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Qué aburrido es leer esto sin tener liquidez, y encima hoy empezais de nuevo a moveros en chicharros. ¿Tengo alguna enfermedad, doctor? Sólo me gusta himbertir acompañado de otros foreros :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, como veis ferrovial? Entré pensando que al consolidar los 14 seguiría tirando pero lleva dias remoloneando y jugando con este soporte... Llevo sl of course, pero por comentar algo.



Ferrovial fue la unica de las ladrilleras que descarté por gráfico, me gustó acciona, pero prefiero ahora mismo quedarme fuera de estos valores.

está pujando en london, no?

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 04:43 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Epidemia de zorros, erizos y conejos ciegos. :no: :no: :no:



no olvides la chica de la curva


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ferrovial fue la unica de las ladrilleras que descarté por gráfico, me gustó acciona, pero prefiero ahora mismo quedarme fuera de estos valores.
> 
> está pujando en london, no?



Eso parece, lo curioso es que lucha contra ACS así que parece que uno subirá y otro caerá en bolsa cuando se sepa. Igual habría que comprar ACS para "piramidar" y prevenir una posible caida ::

Vozpópuli - Ferrovial y ACS compiten por un contrato singular: un túnel para limpiar el Támesis


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eso parece, lo curioso es que lucha contra ACS así que parece que uno subirá y otro caerá en bolsa cuando se sepa. Igual habría que comprar ACS para "piramidar" y prevenir una posible caida ::
> 
> Vozpópuli - Ferrovial y ACS compiten por un contrato singular: un túnel para limpiar el Támesis



Por lo que veo hay tramos en los que no compiten por lo que podría darse el caso de que incluso ganaran los dos


----------



## Xiux (5 Nov 2013)

Vamos las Realias, el empuje de Colonial le durará un día como mucho...

ojalá rompa los 0,94 y para arriba, están siendo duros los 0,94 mucho papel

Toma! lo rompió, ojalá me equivoque que esto le dure un día y se vaya a por el euro


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que esperar al cierre de sesion chavalin



Yo a bolinger también le veo un poco perforado al hombre... 
Veremos cómo acaba pero las americanas pintan rojo gacela y no creo que eso ayude mucho a invertir la figura.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Realia +6% :d


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por lo que veo hay tramos en los que no compiten por lo que podría darse el caso de que incluso ganaran los dos



O que uno gane en 2 tramos y el otro en ninguno. Pero vamos, que yo sigo como estoy y ojalá Ferrovial gane en los uqe compite


----------



## Abner (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> llegaron abner 9785(f)



Tiene pinta de que van a ir más abajo, al que no tocaron ayer en 9733(f)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (5 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

ya estoy al acecho de Bankia, sabía que se acercaría al 1€ haciendo saltar todos los stops. 
¿Ves como ayer te precipaste Paulistano? 
Riesgo de tocar 0,9x hoy o mañana, la están dejando caer por tramos cortos. No sé dónde fijar la entrada :S

esas Iberdrolas, centimito a centimito....


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, es cosa mia o la gente está huyendo de Jazztel? ha roto el patrón alcista y para rematar ha perdido el soporte de los 8. Supongo que subió demasiado al abrigo de los rumores de compra de Vodafone y ya han empezado a distribuir. 

Aunque en una bajada tan rápida debería haber algún rebote, por si alguien le quiere echar un vistazo.


----------



## Dotierr (5 Nov 2013)

Los que tengan Amper, ¿a cuánto tenéis el stop-loss?


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> Los que tengan Amper, ¿a cuánto tenéis el stop-loss?



Si baja de 18 la cosa se pone tensa


----------



## Tono (5 Nov 2013)

*Telefónica vende su filial checa al grupo PPF por 2.467 millones*
_La transacción generará una minusvalía de 56 millones en los resultados del tercer trimestre_

Telefónica vende su filial checa al grupo PPF por 2.467 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## NaNDeTe (5 Nov 2013)

BolsaCanaria .info | El sector SMALL CAP español al completo


----------



## Chila (5 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Soy el único al q se le va el rabillo del ojo a telefónica y liquidarla mañana con el dividendo en el bolsillo?



No eres el único, no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> No eres el único, no...



¿habeís hecho las cuentas?

A mi no me parece buena jugada teniendo en cuenta que:


No se pueden desgravar esos dividendos
Mañana el precio se ajustará a dividendos (caerá lo que den de dividendos, luego ya evolucionará con la sesión)

Si os salen las cuentas, compartid


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ya estoy al acecho de Bankia, sabía que se acercaría al 1€ haciendo saltar todos los stops.
> ¿Ves como ayer te precipaste Paulistano?
> ...



De precipitarme nada......entrada 1,063 y salida cantada en 1,079:Baile:

Hoy de nuevo cantada la entrada a 1,025o

Y acojonado porque igual se va a la base del canal situado en los 0,9x que comentas::

SL y a correr.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Preveo fostión épico del Ibex en un par de horas...


----------



## garpie (5 Nov 2013)

Hay alguien que está empezando a ponerse contento...


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

bankia al mismo nivel que cuando el ibex estaba 30 puntitos más arriba....que recpere un poco y la japuta recupere más aún....amos coño!!


----------



## sinnombrex (5 Nov 2013)

Ponzi: 
Renta 4 apuesta por Imtech, la tiene en su cartera tecnica (o algo asi). La recomienda con un 30% en cartera, ayer mismo la subio de un 20% a un 30% (nos leen) quitandole el otro 10% a K+S.


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> debe contemplarse 600 pipos hacia abajo en el IBEX. No es nada difícil de ver en breve. Como siempre, es una elucubración del pepino.
> 
> Obviamente, para ser coherentes con la estrategia y con el compromiso de cantar en directo los trades, NOS PONEMOS CORTOS.



Cerramos con casi 100 pipos de reward. En vez de un día, han sido dos los que ha habido que esperar pero nuevamente abrir cortos un domingo noche ha sido rewardanioso.


----------



## boquiman (5 Nov 2013)

Buenos días, os dejo algo de lectura...

BOLSA ESPAÑA: INDICADOR FIABLE EN ALERTA ROJA ¿-20%? | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

IBEX: Follow Up of the Long Term EWP | The wave trading

De este segundo enlace me quedo con esta gráfica... y esta cifra: *2902,70* :8:


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y de ANR , ya he perdido el tren, no?
> 
> aunque no vendría mal una bajada sobrecompra



Mejor poner la panocha en otros húmedos lodazales :8:


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿habeís hecho las cuentas?
> 
> A mi no me parece buena jugada teniendo en cuenta que:
> 
> ...



Esos dividendos tributan como rentas del capital (21% por lo general salvo que seas un Janus o un ghk^2 de la vida).
La perdida del precio que se ajusta al dividendo te restaría de las ganancias a corto plazo que hayas tenido este año, que tributan al tipo correspondiente del IRPF...

Ergo si este año llevas plusvalias por operaciones de menos de 12 meses y tienes la obligación de presentar la declaración de la renta, te sale a cuenta, porque casi a cualquier sueldo le cobran más IRPF de lo que pagas por rentas del capital:
Las tablas de IRPF en 2013

(Disclaimer: no figura el mínimo exento, pero era bastante bajo).

Si me he equivocado en algo me decís, pero a priori la jugada parece salir rentable.


----------



## Garrafón (5 Nov 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Ponzi:
> Renta 4 apuesta por Imtech, la tiene en su cartera tecnica (o algo asi). La recomienda con un 30% en cartera, ayer mismo la subio de un 20% a un 30% (nos leen) quitandole el otro 10% a K+S.



Si lo recomienda Renta4 es momento de salir corriendo.


----------



## Antiparras (5 Nov 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Esos dividendos tributan como rentas del capital (21% por lo general salvo que seas un Janus o un ghk^2 de la vida).
> La perdida del precio que se ajusta al dividendo te restaría de las ganancias a corto plazo que hayas tenido este año, que tributan al tipo correspondiente del IRPF...
> 
> Ergo si este año llevas plusvalias por operaciones de menos de 12 meses y tienes la obligación de presentar la declaración de la renta, te sale a cuenta, porque casi a cualquier sueldo le cobran más IRPF de lo que pagas por rentas del capital:
> ...



Yo pago un 22% de IRPF en nomina y gano unos 42.500 anuales, esas tablas de irpf llevan a engaño si no sabes como funciona la historia, desde luego si eres mileurista ese 21% de rentas del capital es una putada de las gordas.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

boquiman dijo:


>



El jato debe haberse puesto cachondo ienso:


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Esos dividendos tributan como rentas del capital (21% por lo general salvo que seas un Janus o un ghk^2 de la vida).
> La perdida del precio que se ajusta al dividendo te restaría de las ganancias a corto plazo que hayas tenido este año, que tributan al tipo correspondiente del IRPF...
> 
> Ergo si este año llevas plusvalias por operaciones de menos de 12 meses y tienes la obligación de presentar la declaración de la renta, te sale a cuenta, porque casi a cualquier sueldo le cobran más IRPF de lo que pagas por rentas del capital:
> ...



Y estas contando con que ese dividendo tribute... voy a tener la mala suerte de que me inspeccione montoro y se ponga a mirar cuando compré las acciones y cuando cobré el dividendo? Además, esto son migajas de gacelillas como yo


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> El jato debe haberse puesto cachondo ienso:



Mom, I was here ::::::







!!! 2907 !!!!


----------



## vermer (5 Nov 2013)

2 preguntas sobre los dividendos de Telefónica:

1- ¿a cuánto ascienden?
2- si se compra hoy y se vende mañana, ¿se tiene derecho a esos dividendos?

Entiendo que si alguien no lleva los 1500 euros desgravables, le interesa tener al menos un pico que no pague IRPF. No sé si estoy en lo correcto.


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Nov 2013)

Los tres miles ANHQVianos.... Es palabra de tochovista!


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿habeís hecho las cuentas?
> 
> A mi no me parece buena jugada teniendo en cuenta que:
> 
> ...



Yo a estos precios no lo veo tan rentable.De hecho estan a tan solo un 10% de mi precio objetivo.Ahora mismo las mantengo en cartera solamente por temas fiscales porque hay mejores oportunidades en el mercado.Son 0,35 brutos mañana y 0,4 en mayo.


----------



## vermer (5 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo a estos precios no lo veo tan rentable.De hecho estan a tan solo un 10% de mi precio objetivo.Ahora mismo las mantengo en cartera solamente por temas fiscales porque hay mejores oportunidades en el mercado.Son 0,35 brutos mañana y 0,4 en mayo.



O sea, a precios de ahora mismo (12'77) Es un 2'7%
Mi pregunta es: para tener derecho a percibirlos tienes que tener las acciones en tu poder mañana al cierre, pudiendo ser vendidas al día siguiente?

Me interesa el mecanismo, pero si puedo joderle unos euros a Montoro, lo haré por placer.


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Bankia lleva en 1,03 más de una hora.... Cuando hace eso suele romper brrrrrutalmente bien por arriba o por abajo..... Así no se queda, vaya... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

vermer dijo:


> 2 preguntas sobre los dividendos de Telefónica:
> 
> 1- ¿a cuánto ascienden?
> 2- si se compra hoy y se vende mañana, ¿se tiene derecho a esos dividendos?
> ...



El tema de los 1.500€ exentos de dividendos es que resulta que tiene una excepción, si compras dentro de los dos meses anteriores al pago del dividendo y vendes dentro de los dos meses siguientes, dicha exención no se aplica y tributa. Es la llamada cláusula anti lavado del cupón para acotar a gacelillas lumbreras


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankia lleva en 1,03 más de una hora.... Cuando hace eso suele romper brrrrrutalmente bien por arriba o por abajo..... Así no se queda, vaya...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues a poner órdenes de compra por arriba y por abajo y ya está, no?


----------



## vermer (5 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> El tema de los 1.500€ exentos de dividendos es que resulta que tiene una excepción, si compras dentro de los dos meses anteriores al pago del dividendo y vendes dentro de los dos meses siguientes, dicha exención no se aplica y tributa. Es la llamada cláusula anti lavado del cupón para acotar a gacelillas lumbreras



Ni una alegría en casa del pobre. Gracias por la info. Así ya resultan demasiados pocos euros


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues a poner órdenes de compra por arriba y por abajo y ya está, no?



Yo he puesto stop debajo del leuro.... Igual lo barre y luego tira hacia arriba..... Vamos a ver.... Dependiendo como vayan cerrar me salgo o no. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Nov 2013)

De todas formas, yo el tema del dividendo de tfn me lo planteo más bien pensando en que el importe del mismo no se va a descontar automáticamente del precio y termine recuperando. Pero vamos, que esto como ya he dicho creo que son migajas pero no sé porqué siempre me tienta


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Ni una alegría en casa del pobre. Gracias por la info.



El pobre no tiene ningún derecho y sólo un deber: enriquecer al rico.

De todas formas, los que escribimos en este foro somos ricos, unos más que otros. Basta con viajar por el mundo para darse cuenta que somos unos suertudos que poco valoramos lo que tenemos.

Amén burbu.

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 14:22 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Yo he puesto stop debajo del leuro.... Igual lo barre y luego tira hacia arriba..... Vamos a ver.... Dependiendo como vayan cerrar me salgo o no.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Te deseo suerte. Necesitas cambiar las cortinas, joder que cosa más fea y comprar pienso premium al perrito ::::::

Suerte, You live over the edge.


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Bertok tu que tienes perros tragones, imagino comprarás en zooplus.... Si no, echa un ojo.... 

A no ser que les des de comer huesos de peritos wannabes!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok tu que tienes perros tragones, imagino comprarás en zooplus.... Si no, echa un ojo....
> 
> A no ser que les des de comer huesos de peritos wannabes!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Los míos se zampan sin masticar a pechopalomistas premium ::::::

Un sufrimiento menos.

Que no me entere que le das pienso del Mercadona :no::no::no:


----------



## Tono (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankia lleva en 1,03 más de una hora.... Cuando hace eso suele romper brrrrrutalmente bien por arriba o por abajo..... Así no se queda, vaya...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pensé que no habías salido ayer Paulistano. Con todo, cómo arriesgas, tu bróker estará feliz..

La rotura que dices va a ser por abajo, están manipulando y rompiendo el ritmo de sesiones sube-baja. 
No veo claro aún el punto de entrada. De momento ojos antes que cerebro y no coger el cuchillo que cae.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (5 Nov 2013)

Antiparras dijo:


> Yo pago un 22% de IRPF en nomina y gano unos 42.500 anuales, esas tablas de irpf llevan a engaño si no sabes como funciona la historia, desde luego si eres mileurista ese 21% de rentas del capital es una putada de las gordas.



Hombre, ¡tienes que mirar cuál es tu marginal, no la retención que te practica tu empresa!

Las plusvalías que tributen como rentas del trabajo no las pagarás al 22%, las pagarás al marginal (y si saltas de tramo, pues al marginal nuevo). Creo que considerar un 40% aproximadamente es bastante realista en general para un sueldo normal (léase entre 300 millones de comillas).

De todas formas, esto de comprar para compensar minusvalías con pérdidas (y llevarse el dividendo) no es un supernegocio: tienes que descontar comisiones y cánones, y las diferencias en los tipos que se aplican no son tan grandes -si no estás los dos meses famosos- como para forrarse. Que cada cual haga sus números con las tarifas de su broker, sus tipos marginales, su record del año, y vea cuánto ganaría. ¡No os olvidéis de que aparte de descontar el dividendo, la cotización puede subir o bajar!


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Ojito a los de Bankia... Bankia vende el 38,48% en Inversis a Banca March por 87 millones - elEconomista.es

Con esto deberia subir, bajar o todo lo contrario? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Pues ni se mueve....estaba descontau)


Subanme esas amper:ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ya estoy al acecho de Bankia, sabía que se acercaría al 1€ haciendo saltar todos los stops.
> ¿Ves como ayer te precipaste Paulistano?
> ...



Doctor, yo tampoco vi a King Kong, ¿es grave? ¿Paso demasiado tiempo en el hilo del IBEX? ¿Me estoy volviendo como ellos?


----------



## tarrito (5 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, yo tampoco vi a King Kong, ¿es grave? ¿Paso demasiado tiempo en el hilo del IBEX? ¿Me estoy volviendo como ellos?



usted se estaría fijando en si tiene las puntas abiertas o las cejas perfectamente depiladas ienso: no creo que sea grave

los demás nos fijábamos en el hermoso paisaje marino ::


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, yo tampoco vi a King Kong, ¿es grave? ¿Paso demasiado tiempo en el hilo del IBEX? ¿Me estoy volviendo como ellos?



Que va, te ayuda a entender mejor a los hombres .

Recuerdo una noche de copas en la que la camarera llevaba Escote Épico, una amiga dijo algo así como "Joder, ahora os entiendo más, si yo que soy tía no puedo quitar la vista de ese escote...¡Como tenéis que estar vosotros!".


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Pensé que no habías salido ayer Paulistano. Con todo, cómo arriesgas, tu bróker estará feliz..
> 
> La rotura que dices va a ser por abajo, están manipulando y rompiendo el ritmo de sesiones sube-baja.
> No veo claro aún el punto de entrada. De momento ojos antes que cerebro y no coger el cuchillo que cae.



No pienso mirar la pasta que me dejo en comisiones del broker::

La jugada de ayer, pues entrada en 1,063 y cuando estaba a 1,081 aseguré plusvis dando orden de que si toca 1,079 se me vendiesen.

Haynque andar con mucho ojo, fue vender yo y para abajo sin frenos.

Si llega a despegar pues oye, no vendo y a dejar correr plusvis....

A ver que pasa hoy....::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Resumen de la previsión para la sesión americana:







_Espacio patrocinado por Pandoro's Corp._


----------



## Tono (5 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, yo tampoco vi a King Kong, ¿es grave? ¿Paso demasiado tiempo en el hilo del IBEX? ¿Me estoy volviendo como ellos?



Yo aún soy incapaz de saber dónde está. That's the difference.
Felicidades por la buena noticia, ayer me olvidé de decírtelo. :X



Hannibal dijo:


> Ojito a los de Bankia... Bankia vende el 38,48% en Inversis a Banca March por 87 millones - elEconomista.es
> 
> Con esto deberia subir, bajar o todo lo contrario? ienso:



Ni una cosa ni la otra. Todas las desinversiones de Bankia están descontadas (cotiza más que su valor en libros). Lo único que puede marcar la diferencia sería una gran venta, con plusvalías no esperadas, de su participación en Iberdrola. 
Lo cual también sería bueno para los accionistas de Iberdrola claro. :fiufiu:

Mi idea de como están moviendo bankia, es que una vez que no han conseguido pasar del 1,20 están masacrando el gacelerío que entró desde cierto punto y de forma sibilina, sin grandes bajadas. Si hoy no recupera, con todo el volumen que mueve, mañana podría estar por el 0,9x.
Luego, al calor de la venta de Iberdrola, le meterán otro arreón. La cuestión es hasta dónde puede bajar antes y hasta dónde puede llegar después.


----------



## garpie (5 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, yo tampoco vi a King Kong, ¿es grave? ¿Paso demasiado tiempo en el hilo del IBEX? ¿Me estoy volviendo como ellos?



Por qué las mujeres se miran los pechos unas a otras (y lo pasan mal)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Nov 2013)

Estoy hiper hastiado de mi basura de valor y su comportamiento chicharrero máximo.


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo yo ya seguro plusvis en bankia...aunque sea para una cena....pero de esta no me pillan.

Amonohhhh


----------



## Tono (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jesucristo yo ya seguro plusvis en bankia...aunque sea para una cena....pero de esta no me pillan.
> 
> Amonohhhh


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Nov 2013)

Antiparras dijo:


> Yo pago un 22% de IRPF en nomina y gano unos 42.500 anuales, esas tablas de irpf llevan a engaño si no sabes como funciona la historia, desde luego si eres mileurista ese 21% de rentas del capital es una putada de las gordas.



Es que lo simplifican por el total, pero las retenciones se aplican por tramos

Me explico:
- Desde 0 hasta x estás exento y pagas un 0%, es un mínimo personal que varia en función de tu situación familiar.
- Desde x hasta 17700 euros pagas un 24%
- de 17700 hasta 33000 pagas un 30%
- De 33000 hasta 53000 pagas un 40%

Si tu ganas 42500 anuales, pagas un % distinto por cada tramo, simplificando te sale ese 22% sobre el total, pero si te suben 2000 euros anuales el sueldo, por esa subida pagarás un 40% (aunque tu lo que verás es que ganas 44500 anuales y ahora tienes una retención del 24%, que se aplica sobre el total, de nuevo simplificación sobre el total, pero el efecto real es meterle un 40% al último tramo). De igual modo, si ganas 2000 euros en operaciones bursatiles de menos de 12 meses pagarás un 40% por los beneficios, sólo que en este caso no te lo simplifican en la nómina porque obviamente desde tu departamento de personal no pueden saber este dato.

EDITO: aquí lo tienes bastante bien explicado con ejemplos:
¿Que es el tipo marginal del IRPF?
La falacia de los tramos del IRPF


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Pues ya me han sacado.... A ver si tienes razón tono y la llevan debajo del euro... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy hiper hastiado de mi basura de valor y su comportamiento chicharrero máximo.



Que valor es?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es que lo simplifican por el total, pero las retenciones se aplican por tramos
> 
> Me explico:
> - Desde 0 hasta x estás exento y pagas un 0%, es un mínimo personal que varia en función de tu situación familiar.
> ...



Da igual. No te esfuerces. Es pregonar en el desierto. La gente no lo entiende. No quiere enterarse. Y siempre habrá alguién que "le suben el sueldo pero cobra menos porque le suben la retención".::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Recemos tres padres nuestros y dos ave marías gaceliles por los que iban largos en Ibex.
Amén.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que valor es?



Zeltia. :S


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Nov 2013)

Joder. Por fín grifol supero los 30,50. Que pesadito toda la mañana....esperemos que no sea un amago de ostión...


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

Corto en el IBEX con 2 pelotas


----------



## NaNDeTe (5 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joder. Por fín grifol supero los 30,50. Que pesadito toda la mañana....esperemos que no sea un amago de ostión...


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2013)

Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## alimon (5 Nov 2013)

Acumulando en TUBACEX a 2,845.

De momento solo he podido hacerme con 6000 titulos, con intención de acumular 10k.

Los 2 tubos los he venido medio siguiendo y los 3 técnicos diferentes que he podido ver hoy, me han terminado de convencer.

Salida en 3,20 aprox.

SL, 2,75

Edito, plazo de entre 15 días con mucha suerte y mes y medio, que el valor es de los lentos.


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## sarkweber (5 Nov 2013)

Mazazo judicial a las eléctricas

Mazazo judicial a las elctricas - Economa | ELMUNDO.es


----------



## sinnombrex (5 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acumulando en TUBACEX a 2,845.
> 
> De momento solo he podido hacerme con 6000 titulos, con intención de acumular 10k.
> 
> ...



El proximo lunes da dividendo de 0,0231 euros brutos por acción.


----------



## alimon (5 Nov 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> El proximo lunes da dividendo de 0,0231 euros brutos por acción.



I know.

Pero no entro por el dividendo,la verdad, aunque todo ayuda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


>



Janus es un poquin AT, si. Pero no tiene ese culo.

Reportado.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


>



Impresionante documento gráfico. 
Por favor sigan así. Platita no ganaremos pero lo que se alegra uno al ver estas cositas...


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

Me da que el corto ::


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joder. Por fín grifol supero los 30,50. Que pesadito toda la mañana....esperemos que no sea un amago de ostión...



Y buena forma de superarlo además, a ver si nos da una alegría. Al respecto del gráfico de bolsacanaria, si uno tira una linea de mínimos, contrarresta esa jran bajista, y los resultados deberían ayudar también. Pero bueno, por si acaso, ahí está el SL.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acumulando en TUBACEX a 2,845.
> 
> De momento solo he podido hacerme con 6000 titulos, con intención de acumular 10k.
> 
> ...




Tubacex, yo creo que es mejor acumular en 2,72


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus es un poquin AT, si. Pero no tiene ese culo.
> 
> Reportado.



QQ. No sabía que boobs=OK, butt=Nono.


----------



## alimon (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tubacex, yo creo que es mejor acumular en 2,72



En 2,72 al cierre, yo acumularía, pero cortos.))


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Nov 2013)

venga un epic reversal de media hora y terminamos en verde...


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> venga un epic reversal de media hora y terminamos en verde...



No me joda que ha sido meterme corto y todo para arriba...


----------



## alimon (5 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> venga un epic reversal de media hora y terminamos en verde...



No, repito, no, vamos a cerrar por encima de los 9800.


Luego vengo a por mi owned.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> En 2,72 al cierre, yo acumularía, pero cortos.))



pues es soporte


----------



## Abner (5 Nov 2013)

Jodidos trolleoncios. No me tocan el nivel hasta el día siguiente, y cuando lo tocan, amagan con ruptura 30 puntos por abajo para luego rebotar e irse arriba.







MARDITOHS EJPORCULADOREEEEEH!!!

Tan cerca y tan lejos. 
Creo que me voy a cambiar la firma por esta frase.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

si el ibex termina cerrando por encima del central de bollinger , entonces mañana tendremos el tan esperado gap de agotamiento que nos llevara al objetivo 10220+-filtro 

si cierra por debajo solo significara un nuevo tramo bajista a los 9420 aprox pero dada la jran importancia del central de bollinger , tendriamos la oportunidad de tocarla mañana como resistencia , lo que nos permitiria salir sin perdidas de los largos y sumarnos al movimiento bajista :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Jodidos trolleoncios. No me tocan el nivel hasta el día siguiente, y cuando lo tocan, amagan con ruptura 30 puntos por abajo para luego rebotar e irse arriba.
> 
> MARDITOHS EJPORCULADOREEEEEH!!!
> 
> ...



Tambien corto no?


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


>



No os habéis enterado. Cada vez que digo Yeah!!! es que he cerrado una posición en el SP. De ahí, el término anglosajón.


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Me da que el corto ::





LÁNGARO dijo:


> venga un epic reversal de media hora y terminamos en verde...





alimon dijo:


> No, repito, no, vamos a cerrar por encima de los 9800.
> 
> 
> Luego vengo a por mi owned.



Yo cierro mis dos miniibex cortos y ya tengo para el plato de gambas. Más vale pájaro en mano.


----------



## Abner (5 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Tambien corto no?



No, yo hasta que no tenga el sistema ISO certified no meteré pasta. Si acaso algún triste ETF con poca carga, ya que tengo el ING. 

Yo ya dije en su momento que el día que me meta en serio, (si llega), pondré la frase en clave "Viña Tondonia" en honor a Mr. P.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

el central de bollinger en diario esta en los 9824 , como lo cierren por encima tendremos gap al alza mañana , cuidado pues bajistillas :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:13 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Yo cierro mis dos miniibex cortos y ya tengo para el plato de gambas. Más vale pájaro en mano.



mas vale gamba en plato que meter la gamba , pezkeñin


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No os habéis enterado. Cada vez que digo Yeah!!! es que he cerrado una posición en el SP. De ahí, el término anglosajón.



Eeeeeh? Que ha hecho una operación y no la ha cantado en directo? A lo mejor es fallo mío que no lo he leído, pero de no ser así, estamos perdiendo las buenas costumbres :no:


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No, yo hasta que no tenga el sistema ISO certified no meteré pasta. Si acaso algún triste ETF con poca carga, ya que tengo el ING.
> 
> Yo ya dije en su momento que el día que me meta en serio, (si llega), pondré la frase en clave "Viña Tondonia" en honor a Mr. P.



Si bueno asi voy yo también con un ETF doble inverso de ing


----------



## tesorero (5 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el central de bollinger en diario esta en los 9824 , como lo cierren por encima tendremos gap al alza mañana , cuidado pues bajistillas :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Que te lo digan a tí


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Así a ojo tiene pinta de que vamos a probar los 9700, no?
> Aún así tendría tiempo hasta las 17:30 para darse la vuelta y hacer el gran martillaco de Thor y dejarlo preparado para cuando hable supermario esta semana. Digo!



ya casi tenemos ese martillo chavalin:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:26 ----------

vamos alcistillas llevadlo por encima de los 9825 :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: 
Que bien grifols!! Ha despertado!!

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:27 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ya casi tenemos ese martillo chavalin:Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:26 ----------
> 
> vamos alcistillas llevadlo por encima de los 9825 :Baile:



Pues te juro que no daba un duro pero mira... me alegro 
Y gracias por lo de chavalín. Me has dado otra alegría :XX:


----------



## Abner (5 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si bueno asi voy yo también con un ETF doble inverso de ing



Ojo con esos instrumentos que no replican ni de blas el índice. Futuros para mi es lo único que vale de verdad. Si no, al menos no use el apalancado, meta el doble de carga en el etf directo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

esa robastita to guapa


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Bankia 1,10 en subasta??? Wtf??? 

Non tienen cojones a cerrarlo ahí arriba

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:34 ----------

DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
5.724.7841,0951,0955.769.025

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:35 ----------

Ya vuelve a la normalidad.... Que susto!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Nov 2013)

bueno cierre por debajo del central de bollinger , mañana cargamos cortos a menos que los gringos les de por peponear de lo lindo y nos despertemos con el dichoso gap al alza ienso:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Nov 2013)

Ya se ha hablado en este hilo (creo que Atman) del gran potencial de la impresión 3D, ahora una muestra más.

Un padre construye una mano protésica para su hijo por 5 dólares gracias a la impresión 3D

Un estadounidense llamado Paul McCarthy ha construido una mano artificial por medio de una impresora 3D para su hijo. El dispositivo le llevó al padre dos años desarrollarlo y lo hizo con materiales que ascienden a tan sólo 5 dólares (3,71 euros), algo que contrasta bastante con las prótesis típicas, que cuestan hasta 30.000 dólares (22,251 euros).

McCarthy vio como su hijo nacía sin una mano y, en un empeño por cambiar la vida a su hijo y facilitar los lógicos impedimentos que esto le suponía, decidió construirle un dispositivo que supliese la función de la extremidad. Con tal pensamiento, McCarthy se dispuso a seguir instrucciones y diseños de impresión en 3D del inventor Ivan Owen.

Así, a través de la tecnología 3D McCarthy elaboró tras dos años de trabajo un dispositivo de formato y funciones similares a una mano y que ahora su hijo incorpora, permitiéndole una vida más fácil. En un reportaje para las noticias de la cadena CBS el niño afirmó que este cambio en su día a día "fue increíble" y contó cómo ahora puede realizar muchas más actividades como pintar o montar en bicicleta.

[YOUTUBE]FGSo_I86_lQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deibis (5 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Ya se ha hablado en este hilo (creo que Atman) del gran potencial de la impresión 3D, ahora una muestra más.
> 
> Un padre construye una mano protésica para su hijo por 5 dólares gracias a la impresión 3D
> 
> ...



Por cosas como estás quiero invertir en alguna compañía de impresoras 3D, pero no lo tengo claro del todo. No se si están caras o y burbujeadas :S


----------



## Topongo (5 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno cierre por debajo del central de bollinger , mañana cargamos cortos a menos que los gringos les de por peponear de lo lindo y nos despertemos con el dichoso gap al alza ienso:



Ahora si que eatou jodido si también te pones corto...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (5 Nov 2013)

Tencent y tal ... ...
Who Has 1 Billion Users And Is About To Overtake Facebook? | LinkedIn


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yeah!!!!!!!



por?......


----------



## Hannibal (5 Nov 2013)

Bueno, pues la BETA haciendo su trabajo, y Grifols y Arcelor que la tienen por debajo de 0.50 de las pocas que se salvan del rojo. Si ahora además suben cuando el hvei peponee ya sería la leche.

Las ferroviales tienen 0,60 pero siguen indecisas... en todo caso muy buen dia hoy, 3 de 3 en verde


----------



## tarrito (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por?......



dice que sabe hymjlès y es así como celebra unos puntitos a la butxaca en el SP ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (5 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahora si que eatou jodido si también te pones corto...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



si vamos jodido, cuando los mios los tengo a puntito de estar en verde, va el puto jato y se pone corto.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> Por cosas como estás quiero invertir en alguna compañía de impresoras 3D, pero no lo tengo claro del todo. No se si están caras o y burbujeadas :S



Se comenta que puede llegar a ser la segunda revolución industrial. Si lo pensamos determinados artículos se podrían comprar online como hacemos con los ebooks y tenerlos prácticamente de manera instantanea sin gastos de envío, embalajes ni gaitas. Se pagaría sólo por el diseño. Además parece que se está avanzando bastante en que estas impresoras "impriman" metal lo cual puede ser la bomba....
El único problema es que veo que vamos quizás un poco tarde y ya están burbujeadas pero por otro lado todavía no se han descubierto todas las aplicaciones posibles...
Habrá que estar pendiente ante cualquier piñazo de alguna de estas por cualquier tema puntual.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Nov 2013)

hoy una acumulación hermosa, aunque estoy haciendo cálculos apostaría un toque al 9700(f) again


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Nov 2013)

Paulistano, ¿Vendió esa ruina de warrants del Ibex que usted y yo compramos? Yo estoy a la espera de que "suban" a 0,05 para no perderlo todo. Aver si nos pega otro arreón en rojo.
Es curioso lo de los warrants, con la facilidad que baja su valor cuando va en tu contra, y lo poco que sube cuando está a favor.
Gacelillas somos.


----------



## Janus (5 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por?......



One trade closed.


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulistano, ¿Vendió esa ruina de warrants del Ibex que usted y yo compramos? Yo estoy a la espera de que "suban" a 0,05 para no perderlo todo. Aver si nos pega otro arreón en rojo.
> Es curioso lo de los warrants, con la facilidad que baja su valor cuando va en tu contra, y lo poco que sube cuando está a favor.
> Gacelillas somos.



Claro.... Contando con que el precio lo marca el que te lo vende y el que te lo compra.... Hay que tenerlo muy claro para meterse... Tan claro como lo teníamos en 8550....jeje...

Ahi siguen.... Es a diciembre... A ver si a diciembre el ibex guanea bien y se puede sacar algo.... De lo contrario.... A comer tocho. 

Pille otros a marzo.... La próxima vez probaré los etf. 

Lo de los warrants ha sido una cagada... En fin... Ha sido una cagada todo el que se haya intentado poner corto desde hace 1.500 puntos... A ver si las anr llegan a 12 y recuperó.... ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

OoM 

*[Royal Imtech]*







De momento alcista con los objetivos marcados. Prudencia porque esta sobrecomprada (aunque se puede tirar sobrecomprada lo que le de la gana  ). Si nos metemos otra vez en el triángulo naranjita tire el gráfico a la basura.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Claro.... Contando con que el precio lo marca el que te lo vende y el que te lo compra.... Hay que tenerlo muy claro para meterse... Tan claro como lo teníamos en 8550....jeje...
> 
> Ahi siguen.... Es a diciembre... A ver si a diciembre el ibex guanea bien y se puede sacar algo.... De lo contrario.... A comer tocho.
> 
> ...



Y las Bankia, ampers, etc.
Seguro que recupera.


----------



## paulistano (5 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y las Bankia, ampers, etc.
> Seguro que recupera.



Na, lo que me ha jodido ha sido el tema warrant.... 

Amper las saque buena pasta hace unos meses..... En esta ocasión metí muy poco, 5.000 títulos porque no me fio un pelo de bañuelos, stop esta en menos de 1,15 para evitar barridas. 


Y las bankia han ido de lujo.... Creo que llevo una sola operación en rojo en ese valor sobre diez o doce.... 

Hoy he sacado 100 eurillos.... Pensaba que se iba arriba pero al final me ha sacado una vez he cubierto posición.... Es tentador el hecho de que vuelva a la senda alcista. 

Y ya al parte de las amper solo llevo anr... Entre entradas que cague y tal.... Se puede decir que a partir de los 7,20 ya es todo ganancia... Con 2.000 títulos sabe bien....esperaremos a ver si consolida el ocho. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (5 Nov 2013)

Me he salido de las natraceuticals en el cierre a 0,301 con la recompra que hice el otro día para cubrirme de la primera posición en 0,313......
10 días tardaron las cabronas para volver a pisar los 30
el valor ha pasado de un volumen de 1.000.000E a mover sólo 160.000......porca miseria


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Na, lo que me ha jodido ha sido el tema warrant....
> 
> Amper las saque buena pasta hace unos meses..... En esta ocasión metí muy poco, 5.000 títulos porque no me fio un pelo de bañuelos, stop esta en menos de 1,15 para evitar barridas.
> 
> ...



Tenga cuidado con el final de los escritos. Ese número, junto al cinco, tienen algún pareado.
Yo me salí de ANR, entré en 6,10 y salté en 7,22.
Lo sacado lo metí en JCP a 7,56, ahi sigo dentro. De momento feliz.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Nov 2013)

joder, vaya velita que me han dejado en las Fersas....


----------



## amago45 (5 Nov 2013)

...y las Fersas, que hacemos con las Fersas???


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Nov 2013)

Coño! vaya compenetración Amago45....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

¿Una troleada épica en el IBEX?


<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/b64bb65f-b912-4208-b77c-1297fa41beb8/11.05.2013-18.47.27.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/b64bb65f-b912-4208-b77c-1297fa41beb8/11.05.2013-18.47.27.png" width="888" height="417" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Krim (5 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Una troleada épica en el IBEX?



O ajuste por dividendo, Doh!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, activándose nivel *ojete calo*r en 

*[AMPER]*








---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 18:58 ----------




Krim dijo:


> O ajuste por dividendo, Doh!



Cojones con telefónica... de todas formas el que vaya largo en índices leve ::


----------



## ponzi (5 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OoM
> 
> *[Royal Imtech]*
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Pirata...mientras no haya turbulencias por los canales yo voy hasta 4

La explicación de lo que he visto en Imtech

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Henk85/imtech_una_oportunidad_value


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, activándose nivel *ojete calo*r en
> 
> *[AMPER]*
> 
> ...



Hijosdeputa, parece que lo han hecho a proposito para evitar el cruce de la mm30 con mm200...


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2013)

Poleeeeeee!!! 

joder Calopez, pa qué tocas!  NO toques :no:


¿Cómo afecta al ibex lo del Canal 9? Qué lastimica ::


----------



## Claca (6 Nov 2013)




----------



## amago45 (6 Nov 2013)

No está mal, cinco horitas caidos...


----------



## Abner (6 Nov 2013)

Ya se sabe que el MySQL por ser open source y tal es muy estable, mide ironic off.

acumulación liviana. 
Niveles por tocar
Arriba 9806(f)
Abajo 9664(f)


Suerte.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## egarenc (6 Nov 2013)

Un corte citó de nada, es lo que tiene tener un ser ver que va a pedales, que si alguno deja de pedalear...kaput!

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Nov 2013)

entrada matutina en Bioserch.

A por el 1 e.!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2013)

Toda la tarde sin burbuja.info es muy duro....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

recordad que ahora el central de bollinger pasa a ser resistencia , objetivo 9400 en 3 sesiones aprox ienso:


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2013)

Good to read you again.

Calopez c u in da jel


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Good to read you again.
> 
> Calopez c u in da jel



Vaya, otro pechopalomista que se las da de saber inglés.... :: :X


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

pechopalomista guanabe premiun , digalo todo señol guybrush


----------



## judas iskariote (6 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias gacelerio.

Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.

Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.


----------



## peseteuro (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Buenos dias gacelerio.
> 
> Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado *un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo*...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.
> 
> Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.




Tómatelo que será un dinerillo que perderás SI o SI, y después de perderlo si sigues metiendo horas a saco, estudiando y prácticando como el que más, entonces PUEDE que empieces a recuperar lo perdido... Y después de empezar a recuperar lo perdido empezarás a ver la luz sobre todos los fallos cometidos y tal vez empieces a ponerte en positivo.


No sé quien dijo alguna vez que el trading es la forma más dificil de ganar dinero fácilmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si el ibex termina cerrando por encima del central de bollinger , entonces mañana tendremos el tan esperado gap de agotamiento que nos llevara al objetivo 10220+-filtro
> 
> si cierra por debajo solo significara un nuevo tramo bajista a los 9420 aprox pero dada la jran importancia del central de bollinger , tendriamos la oportunidad de tocarla mañana como resistencia , lo que nos permitiria salir sin perdidas de los largos y sumarnos al movimiento bajista :Aplauso:



ahi lo teneis chavales , abrimos cerca del central de bollinger , cierro largos perdiendo bolsa de pipas y endiño cortos con tres cojones 

ahora el central de bollinger es resistencia y el objetivo la zona 9400 para desde ahi ir a cerrar el gap 9992 e incluso un poco mas arriba :Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Ke asen?? Yo todo verde menos Prisa….

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 09:11 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi lo teneis chavales , abrimos cerca del central de bollinger , cierro largos perdiendo bolsa de pipas y endiño cortos con tres cojones
> 
> ahora el central de bollinger es resistencia y el objetivo la zona 9400 para desde ahi ir a cerrar el gap 9992 e incluso un poco mas arriba :Aplauso:



Con las americanas verdes como un pimiento (verde) y el arranque de jornada me se hace complicado ver cortos aquí y ahora pero bueno….Le seguiremos con antención como siempre Sr. muerto


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Buenos dias gacelerio.
> 
> Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.
> 
> Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.



si inviertes sin tener ni gota conocimiento , al final perderas la platita , lo mejor es que aprendas AT y que practiques un par de años con una cuenta demo .

te voy a dar un par de datos que te ahorraran perder el tiempo y mucho esfuerzo , olvidate de diversificar invierte en un solo activo parriba y pabajo osea corto y largo .

los indices son los subyacentes que mejor funcionan por AT , asi que ya esta todo dicho , elige un indice y ponte un par de años con la cuenta demo :Aplauso:


----------



## judas iskariote (6 Nov 2013)

Por eso quiero algun libro


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2013)

Vamos a por un guanazo alcista a los 9900. Llevamos mas de una semana entre 9750 y 9900. Esto es el fin.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 09:18 ----------

Ni un minuto tardaron, a cascarsela.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2013)

¡Vamos Bankieros! ¡A por ellos grifoleros!


----------



## tesorero (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi lo teneis chavales , abrimos cerca del central de bollinger , cierro largos perdiendo bolsa de pipas y endiño cortos con tres cojones
> 
> ahora el central de bollinger es resistencia y el objetivo la zona 9400 para desde ahi ir a cerrar el gap 9992 e incluso un poco mas arriba :Aplauso:



Eres un fenómeno


----------



## Topongo (6 Nov 2013)

Ya sabia yo que si estas en una posición a la vez que el gato pierdes fijo, ahí están mi corto rojo gacela ::


----------



## Algas (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Buenos dias gacelerio.
> 
> Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.
> 
> Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.



Mira aquí: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...libros-de-cabecera-del-aprendiz-de-bolsa.html

El de apuntes de Suso es cojonudo! (lo recomendó un fiero de este hilo)


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

no podran cerrar por encima del central de bollinger :no: 

soltad to el papel gaceleridos :no:


----------



## xavigomis (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no podran cerrar por encima del central de bollinger :no:
> 
> soltad to el papel gaceleridos :no:



Que nivel es ese ?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya sabia yo que si estas en una posición a la vez que el gato pierdes fijo, ahí están mi corto rojo gacela ::



cuando ustec cargo cortos creo que por la zona 9750 aprox , MV hiba largo asi que no culpe a MV el zahori de su desdicha :no:


----------



## peseteuro (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Por eso quiero algun libro



Trading en la Zona de Mark Douglas, + busca alguno de análisis técnico y velas japonesas


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Que nivel es ese ?



9825 aprox gacelilla


----------



## Topongo (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando ustec cargo cortos creo que por la zona 9750 aprox , MV hiba largo asi que no culpe a MV el zahori de su desdicha :no:



Bueno si se cumplen sus teorías sacaré jugosas plusvalias... aunque no haya entrado en el nivel optimo gatuno.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno si se cumplen sus teorías sacaré jugosas plusvalias... aunque no haya entrado en el nivel optimo gatuno.



vamos que palmas fijo :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

Así a ojo el volumen en bankia es elevado.... 

Veremos que pasa.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xavigomis (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 9825 aprox gacelilla



Pues ves pensando de cambiar tu chaquetilla, porque el nivel lo han violado una y cienes de veces


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

el ibex tiene en diario el macd cortado a la baja , estocastico girado a la baja , manos fueltes venden y a perdido la central de bollinger que fue su soportazo .

pero los muy hijos de satanas aun tienen huevos de seguir intentando subir :ouch: mantengo cortos ya que espero que esto se desinfle y quede solo como una mecha ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2013)

Señor jato.

¿En sus cálculos tiene usted en cuenta el pago del dividendo de TEF?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Señor jato.
> 
> ¿En sus cálculos tiene usted en cuenta el pago del dividendo de TEF?



ya me estrañaba salir casi indemne de los largos , cuando las solte mas abajo de donde las compre ienso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2013)

Por cierto,como se explica que ayer el futuro del ibex se moviese 40 puntos por debajo del contado y no solo se iguala en un plis al cierre de la sesion sino que ahora esta incluso por encima? 

Pero que broma es esta!!! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

central de bollinger esta en 9845 :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Buenos dias gacelerio.
> 
> Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.
> 
> Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.



una vez hayas leído algunos libros básicos sobre análisis técnico, indicadores, fibonacci etc. y antes de ponerte a practicar, ten en consideración que el 90% de los que fracasan, no es por el sistema, sino porque no saben que es:

1- money management
2- psicotrading
3- risk/reward, drawdown maximo, esperanza positiva...

una vez entiendas estos conceptos básicos, búscate un sistema que se amolde a tus necesidades. Y dedícale muchas horas.

Te recomiendo que leas la revista tradersecrets, tiene varios artículos muy interesantes.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Por cierto,como se explica que ayer el futuro del ibex se moviese 40 puntos por debajo del contado y no solo se iguala en un plis al cierre de la sesion sino que ahora esta incluso por encima?
> 
> Pero que broma es esta!!! ::



¿Dividendo?


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Nov 2013)

Sera eso ::

Pero entiendo que eso tire el indice hacia abajo,y el futuro deberia ir idem...veo que me falta conosimiento de ese.


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> una vez hayas leído algunos libros básicos sobre análisis técnico, indicadores, fibonacci etc. y antes de ponerte a practicar, ten en consideración que el 90% de los que fracasan, no es por el sistema, sino porque no saben que es:
> 
> 1- money management
> 2- psicotrading
> ...




No olvidéis la vara de avellano del gran zahorí ::


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Gamesa más 4.5%, muy cerca de máximos plurianuales el día antes de presentar mañana resultados.

A ver si nos quitamos otros 80-90 millones de deuda.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No olvidéis la vara de avellano del gran zahorí ::



tenia entendido que la que últimamente funciona es la de olivo ::


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Gamesa suministrar 285 MW en Finlandia


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

Grifols confirmando la ruptura de la jran bajista :Aplauso:

P.D. Señores, deberiamos tener un punto de encuentro para esos dias en que el foro va mal; hace un rato me dió error de nuevo asi que no descarten una nueva caida.

Edit: hace unos dias alguien pedia que Carpatos se pasara por aqui, a ver si es que ha redireccionado a este foro a todos sus seguidores y por eso este servidor ha petado ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

la pata de cabra es el unico amuleto que funciona


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Grifols confirmando la ruptura de la jran bajista :Aplauso:
> 
> P.D. Señores, deberiamos tener un punto de encuentro para esos dias en que el foro va mal; hace un rato me dió error de nuevo asi que no descarten una nueva caida.



Voto a favor. Soy adicto a los cortos del jato y ayer pase mu'mala tarde :´(


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Voto a favor. Soy adicto a los cortos del jato y ayer pase mu'mala tarde :´(



Me pasé hace un rato por el blog de uno de los foreros (bolsaif.blogspot) pero no había un solo comentario. Este forero no ha sabido venderse bien  creo que era FlanL no?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me pasé hace un rato por el blog de uno de los foreros (bolsaif.blogspot) pero no había un solo comentario. Este forero no ha sabido venderse bien  creo que era FlanL no?



flanL se malvende ? :8:


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa más 4.5%, muy cerca de máximos plurianuales el día antes de presentar mañana resultados.
> 
> A ver si nos quitamos otros 80-90 millones de deuda.



Genial. Dime que saliste ayer de Tesla ::


----------



## peseteuro (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la pata de cabra es el unico amuleto que funciona



La buena que da suerte es la de conejo hombre ! La de cordero es mejor asarla y comerla con unas buenas patatas


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

desinflenme ese ibex cojones ya :no:

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 11:08 ----------




peseteuro dijo:


> La buena que da suerte es la de conejo hombre ! La de cordero es mejor asarla y comerla con unas buenas patatas



pata de cabra de hierro chavalin :o


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Genial. Dime que saliste ayer de Tesla ::



Nop... Sigo dentro, +1.5% llevo tras el batacazo de los tres días siguientes a mi compra.

¿Alguna noticia?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nop...
> 
> ¿Alguna noticia?



joer! resultados esta mañana



:no::no:


así no trinca un % suculento


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> joer! resultados esta mañana
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O $1.000 o quiebra. 

No vislumbro otro resultado a mi inversión. Me quedan muuuuuuuuchos resultados por delante.

Gamesa me preocupa porque me ha de llegar a abril por encima de 6.

CAF y Tesla las miro menos...


----------



## peseteuro (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> desinflenme ese ibex cojones ya :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 11:08 ----------
> 
> ...



ah vale! entonces yo que tengo una de esas en la moto igual me sirve


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2013)

Imtech sigue intratable casi otro 4%, en tan solo 3 días ha subido un 20% y mañana presenta resultados.
Las Tef las miro por el rabillo del ojo con mas pena que gloria,tengo en el radar algún valor con mas potencial, espero que aguanten a agosto por encima de 12.

Imtech


----------



## atman (6 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me pasé hace un rato por el blog de uno de los foreros (bolsaif.blogspot) pero no había un solo comentario. Este forero no ha sabido venderse bien  creo que era FlanL no?



Ya, es que no pretende verderse. Ese blog es más un cuaderno de bitácora que tiene a bien compartir "por si..."


----------



## suima (6 Nov 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> entrada matutina en Bioserch.
> 
> A por el 1 e.!!!!



A ver si es verdad... :baba:


----------



## Xiux (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> O $1.000 o quiebra.
> 
> No vislumbro otro resultado a mi inversión. Me quedan muuuuuuuuchos resultados por delante.
> 
> ...



Con TESLA me equivoqué, las esperaba por debajo de 150$ y no llegaron ahi, anduvieron cerca, a ver resultados


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2013)

Venga a por el 5%

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/AEX/IM-Imtech/detalle-financiero

Que desparrame con los holandeses


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya, es que no pretende verderse. Ese blog es más un cuaderno de bitácora que tiene a bien compartir "por si..."



Ya sé que no es un depeche de la vida y que su objetivo no es hacer negocio, pero en foros multitudinarios como este siepmre salen algunos paralelos muy especificos para ciertos temas. Hay ejemplos en todo tipo de foros y hasta juegos online.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> O $1.000 o quiebra.
> 
> No vislumbro otro resultado a mi inversión. Me quedan muuuuuuuuchos resultados por delante.
> 
> ...



Yo de CAF salí perdiendo la comisión de la Bolsa.  tiene mala pinta ahora mismo





Xiux dijo:


> Con TESLA me equivoqué, las esperaba por debajo de 150$ y no llegaron ahi, anduvieron cerca, a ver resultados




Todo hay que hacerlo!!

Tesla loses $38 million; adjusted results beat forecast


California-based electric-car maker Tesla Motors said it lost $38 million in the third quarter, or 32 cents a share, according to GAAP, on revenue of $431 million.

That was worse than the 25-cent loss that analysts using GAAP had forecast.

Stock price tumbled more than $20, or 11.5%, to $155 in the first three hours of after-hour trading following the close of the Nasdaq exchange.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2013)

Lo de grifols está muy bien, la verdad. El proximo objetivo es 32...y luego los máximos. Y mas allá.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> O $1.000 o quiebra.
> 
> No vislumbro otro resultado a mi inversión. Me quedan muuuuuuuuchos resultados por delante.
> 
> ...




.
Pues me parece buena idea. El salto real lo puede dar con la próxima generación de coches que fabriquen, enfocada al segmento de la Serie 3 de BMW o clase C de Mercedes, dónde hay mucho más mercado que en el segmento del Model S. Necesitan volumen de ventas para rentabilizar toda la inversión hecha hasta el momento.

Y me da mucha confianza que tanto Mercedes como Toyota tengan acuerdos con Tesla. El único pero de entrar es el cambio $/€. Pero con tu planteamiento, que es hacer un x5, esto se relativiza.


Suerte.


----------



## darwinn (6 Nov 2013)

Amper la bajan a 1,14 y doblan el volumen. Aquí se está preparando algo


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues me parece buena idea. El salto real lo puede dar con la próxima generación de coches que fabriquen, enfocada al segmento de la Serie 3 de BMW o clase C de Mercedes, dónde hay mucho más mercado que en el segmento del Model S. Necesitan volumen de ventas para rentabilizar toda la inversión hecha hasta el momento.
> 
> Y me da mucha confianza que tanto Mercedes como Toyota tengan acuerdos con Tesla. El único pero de entrar es el cambio $/€. *Pero con tu planteamiento, que es hacer un x5, esto se relativiza.*
> ...




Eso... y una carga muuuuy ligera :fiufiu:


----------



## Algas (6 Nov 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Amper la bajan a 1,14 y doblan el volumen. Aquí se está preparando algo



Estoy dentro... y acojonado.:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pipoapipo
> RafaXL
> Nico
> Juanlu
> ...





Monlovi dijo:


> +
> wataru, kujire, don pepito, las cosas por su cauce ...




Tampoco hay que ponerse así. Internet y los foros siempre son del mismo modo. La gente va entrando y saliendo. Muchos siguen leyendo en la sombra, otros se han dejado la bolsa...

También hemos hecho fichajes buenos. Y son más los que siguen entrando que los que se han ido. 

Al final, es labor de los foreros reportar a quien estropea el hilo y su espíritu.

De hecho, ya no es sólo el hilo. Es el foro en sí. Se han ido muchos grandes, y han entrados otros nuevos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso... y una carga muuuuy ligera :fiufiu:



Bueno, habría que ver que entiendes tú por una carga muy ligera ... :fiufiu:

Y, en cualquier caso, tener una entrada a este precio te permite ir aumentando en el futuro con buenos precios medios.


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Nov 2013)

en los testeos de zonas que ha habido estos días en el DAX, se observa que:

al acercarse a la zona de máximos aparecen ventas de pezqueñines

al acercarse a la parte por debajo de los 9000f apenas han aparecido largos de pezqueñines

así que adivinad que es lo más fácil que acabe ocurriendo...


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Nov 2013)

Janus! Que hacemos con Amper hamijo? nos están zurrando pero bien...


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus! Que hacemos con Amper hamijo? nos están zurrando pero bien...



Yo para 3.000 putas acciones que me quedan dentro me voy a quedar. Total, si miras el volumen nos lo están tirando con 50.000€. No me creo nada de esto, en especial viendo el volumen de anteriores velas.

EDIT: A mi me preocupa más como se están poniendo los índices, porque como el SP abra un poco más alto de lo que está, nos vamos a los 1800.


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

Yo tenía stop grabado a hierro en 1,14....

A otra cosa... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo para 3.000 putas acciones que me quedan dentro me voy a quedar. Total, si miras el volumen nos lo están tirando con 50.000€. No me creo nada de esto, en especial viendo el volumen de anteriores velas.
> 
> EDIT: A mi me preocupa más como se están poniendo los índices, porque como el SP abra un poco más alto de lo que está, nos vamos a los 1800.



4.000 acciones llevo yo....y si, por un lado creo que la estan tirando para acojonar....lo malo es que me están acojonando....


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Bueno, habría que ver que entiendes tú por una carga muy ligera ... :fiufiu:
> 
> Y, en cualquier caso, tener una entrada a este precio te permite ir aumentando en el futuro con buenos precios medios.




29 acciones. 

Esta vez sí vamos con pies de plomo.


----------



## Xiux (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo de CAF salí perdiendo la comisión de la Bolsa.  tiene mala pinta ahora mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Burbujiento valor pegandose una leche de realidad


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Burbujiento valor pegandose una leche de realidad



:no:

Cuando vendamos más que FIAT le diré "se lo advertí"...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> en los testeos de zonas que ha habido estos días en el DAX, se observa que:
> 
> al acercarse a la zona de máximos aparecen ventas de pezqueñines
> 
> ...



a pesar de que hay muchos indicios para una corrección, de momento esta no se confirma. Ahora mismo en la parte alta de la zona.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> 4.000 acciones llevo yo....y si, por un lado creo que la estan tirando para acojonar....lo malo es que me están acojonando....



Yo llevo poquito aunque me están dando pero bien en el hocico. 
Esta Prisa y Vértice están en el pelotón de la verguenza de las que llevo. Menos mal que compré pocos cuponsitos.


----------



## Tono (6 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Y eso que los pronósticos futuros son buenos. Queda un final de año terrorífico y de morosidad galopante.

*Las empresas españolas en concurso crecen un 15% en el tercer trimestre*


> *Una de cada cuatro empresas que quebraron entre junio y septiembre tenían 20 o más años de antigüedad* :8:, y la misma proporción se dedicaba a la construcción, lo que demuestra que el estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria en el país sigue sin haber tocado fondo.
> 
> El 75 por ciento de las empresas concursadas tenía menos de 20 trabajadores, según los datos del INE.



Las empresas españolas en concurso crecen un 15% en el tercer trimestre | Negocios | Reuters


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

y bbva, caixa y san dicen que hemos tocado fondo


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> a pesar de que hay muchos indicios para una corrección, de momento esta no se confirma. Ahora mismo en la parte alta de la zona.



yo creo que los fuertes han deshecho una pequeña parte de las compras que llevaban... lo que pasa es que están comprobando que la gacelada sigue sin creerse la subida, por eso no lo tiran... primero tendrán que hacer algo para cambiar el sentimiento de la mayoría


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Y eso que los pronósticos futuros son buenos. Queda un final de año terrorífico y de morosidad galopante.
> 
> ...



Me muevo en el mundillo de los contratos de empresas con la administración... Y por suerte la ley dice que una empresa puede seguir prestando el servicio aun entrando en concurso... (la administración si ve que esa empresa no va a cumplir, puede rescindir el contrato, cosa que no suele hacer, salvo que sea evidente la interrupción del servicio).. Lo que deja claro la ley es que en concurso de acreedores no puedes optar a la adjudicación de un contrato del sector público. 

Habría muchas empresas que Ahora mismo no podrían optar al contrato que hace un año o dos les fue adjudicado. 

Cada vez son más.... De hecho la morosidad del ico leí ayer que estaba al 40%.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Buenos dias gacelerio.
> 
> Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.
> 
> Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.



Opera al revés que el gato. Es lo que hacemos todos aquí. Pero lo disfrazamos diciendo "tengo un indicador que me indica largos en ibex...". Pero que va. Es todo para darle un aspecto más profesional.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ponerse así. Internet y los foros siempre son del mismo modo. La gente va entrando y saliendo. Muchos siguen leyendo en la sombra, otros se han dejado la bolsa...
> 
> También hemos hecho fichajes buenos. Y son más los que siguen entrando que los que se han ido.
> 
> ...



Yo que ya llevo una pila de años en esto de los foros, desde los famosos chats de terra siendo menor , pues puedo decir que pocos foros duran eternamente y desde luego, ningún forero lo hace. Todos sufrimos cambios en nuestra vida que nos hacen entrar y luego salir, y además, una vez que empeiza la decadencia de un foro, ésta es irreversible.

Afortunadamente creo que a burbuja le quedan muchos años aún, al menos si el servidor funciona bien, porque si da errores apaga y vámonos.

P.D. súbanme mis arcelores y mis ferroviales!


----------



## Dotierr (6 Nov 2013)

Perdonar la ignorancia, pero no entiendo por qué no se se me ha realizado un stop-loss que tenía en Amper (broker Bankinter), era el siguiente:

Ejemplo:
- Tipo de orden: venta
- Precio límite: 1.14 euros
- Plazo validez: Diciembre
- Condición activación: menor o igual
- Precio activación: 1.16 euros.

No sé si estoy haciendo algo mal :S Cuando veo la orden lo que pone en el campo situación es "Sin saldo" . No sé si tiene algo que ver el volumen del valor, o quizás porque estuviera al mismo tiempo tratando de venderlas en otra orden simple de venta activa a un precio superior y que haga que eso lo anule...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Amper la bajan a 1,14 y doblan el volumen. *Aquí se está preparando algo*



Sip, estan repartiendo insignias


<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/842d9a8a-a844-498b-b420-d3e1647f12a1/11.06.2013-12.51.38.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/842d9a8a-a844-498b-b420-d3e1647f12a1/11.06.2013-12.51.38.png" width="500" height="498" border="0" /></a>

Sinnombrex es el único que tiene conosimiento.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-74.html#post10265945


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Opera al revés que el gato. Es lo que hacemos todos aquí. Pero lo disfrazamos diciendo "tengo un indicador que me indica largos en ibex...". Pero que va. Es todo para darle un aspecto más profesional.



debe saber que operar usando el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista es muy peligroso , advertida queda ejpertita


----------



## Tono (6 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del ICO es un cachondeo padre. Sé que se concedieron créditos a cualquiera que quisiera montar un negocio sin exigir garantías serias. El banco que lo tramitaba se llevaba la comisión y ahora nos comemos el marrón entre todos.

Iberdrola a paso borriquero, ganando un céntimo diario casi llorando.

Bankia, trampa mortal. La suben un poco y zas, cae más abajo. Parece que recupera y zas, en toa la boca. 

En TEF ya se mueven otra vez 1500M una vez cobrado el dividendo


----------



## adivino (6 Nov 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> Perdonar la ignorancia, pero no entiendo por qué no se se me ha realizado un stop-loss que tenía en Amper (broker Bankinter), era el siguiente:
> 
> Ejemplo:
> - Tipo de orden: venta
> ...



Muchas brokers no te dejan tener dos ordenes de venta "simples" abiertas a la vez por los mismos valores. Le da prioridad sólo a la primera y la segunda te la anula o no te deja hacera.

Mira a ver si tienes "estrategias" u otro tipo de ordenes para poder hacer eso en los menus.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2013)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Buenos dias gacelerio.
> 
> Despues de mucho lonchafinear mi mierdasueldo, tengo ahorrado un dinerillo que no preveo necesitar a medio plazo...digamos un par de años minimo, aunque mañana me manden al paro, que todo puede ser.
> 
> Teneis algun libro EN CASTELLANO y en pdf o similar que me podais pasar para novatos en esto.



No olvide hacerse con una armadura gayer.


----------



## Tono (6 Nov 2013)

Reversal inminente.


----------



## Raponchi (6 Nov 2013)

Parece que comenzo el guano, ese de hasta el gap de los 9400.


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Opera al revés que el gato. Es lo que hacemos todos aquí. Pero lo disfrazamos diciendo "tengo un indicador que me indica largos en ibex...". Pero que va. Es todo para darle un aspecto más profesional.



eso suele funcionar ... peroooo si ves aprecer a uno con el avatar de un leoncio grande-fuertote-guapote ... TODO AL VERDE!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me muevo en el mundillo de los contratos de empresas con la administración... Y por suerte la ley dice que una empresa puede seguir prestando el servicio aun entrando en concurso... (la administración si ve que esa empresa no va a cumplir, puede rescindir el contrato, cosa que no suele hacer, salvo que sea evidente la interrupción del servicio).. Lo que deja claro la ley es que en concurso de acreedores no puedes optar a la adjudicación de un contrato del sector público.
> 
> Habría muchas empresas que Ahora mismo no podrían optar al contrato que hace un año o dos les fue adjudicado.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que las próximas adjudicaciones se las van a repartir entre tres o cuatro, sin competencia:
- la apuesta de Janus
- La del presidiente del realmadris
- La del imputado
- La del que imputarán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Reversal inminente.



Permaban. Se puede decir lo mismo con más _clase _por dios :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Todo hay que hacerlo!!
> 
> Tesla loses $38 million; adjusted results beat forecast
> 
> ...



Lo lógico es una "sana corrección"


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Permaban. Se puede decir lo mismo con más _clase _por dios :ouch: :ouch:



¿Con grapas en los pezones lo tendrá cogido el bikini?

Eso es tan imposible que no se salga como que el jato acierte una operativa...

edit: Tal vez Pecata pueda decirnos algo...ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo lógico es una "sana corrección"



Pero esta noticia es de ayer, no?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero esta noticia es de ayer, no?



Aún no ha cotizado desde entonces. El after era de un rojo carmesí intenso.


----------



## Tono (6 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Permaban. Se puede decir lo mismo con más _clase _por dios :ouch: :ouch:



Me está acusando usted de mal gusto?
Usted, the hideous joke's lord?
That's rich!

Pues no se viene el rojo de momento 
Ha sido un estornudo de las telefónicas que deben estar atascadas en la parrilla de salida.


----------



## josemi20 (6 Nov 2013)

como veis la acción que esta en el horno de twitter?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Me está acusando usted de mal gusto?
> Usted, the hideous joke's lord?
> That's rich!
> 
> ...



Venga hombre, el del control de alcolemia es buenisimo!!!



josemi20 dijo:


> como veis la acción que esta en el horno de twitter?



Los que están en el horno y todavía no lo saben son los que van a comprar


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

josemi20 dijo:


> como veis la acción que esta en el horno de twitter?



A mí el técnico no me dice nada ::


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

josemi20 dijo:


> como veis la acción que esta en el horno de twitter?



No me atrevo a opinar. Todas esas empresas para mí son un misterio en sí mismas, en cuento a sus cuentas y evolución.


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

Os veo preocupados por AMPER. Y veo que la jugada de hoy ha hecho saltar muchos SL, que es lo que se buscaban.

AMPER cerrará hoy en verde, después de haberse pulido todos los SL en 1,18 o menos de los que no escucharon que el SL era 1,18 al *cierre.*

Dejará una vela martillo, que cortará la tendencia bajista de las ultimas sesiones, 

Patrones de cambio de tendencia y velas japonesas | Análisis Técnico

Y es previsible que empiece a subir hacia lo suyo, aunque sin grandes velotes, salvo noticias.

Lo único mosqueante es el poco volumen que lleva, y que la han bajado fácil sin volumen.

Sigo dentro.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tampoco hay que ponerse así. Internet y los foros siempre son del mismo modo. La gente va entrando y saliendo. Muchos siguen leyendo en la sombra, otros se han dejado la bolsa...
> 
> También hemos hecho fichajes buenos. Y son más los que siguen entrando que los que se han ido.
> 
> ...



+1000. que se me había pasado este post.


----------



## ponzi (6 Nov 2013)

Imtech +6,57%

A este paso en una semana voy a ganar lo mismo que en Tef en 3 meses


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Imtech +6,57%
> 
> A este paso en una semana voy a ganar lo mismo que en Tef en 3 meses



chicharrero!!!!!!!!!!
Especulador!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Malvado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Húngaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Con grapas en los pezones lo tendrá cogido el bikini?
> 
> Eso es tan imposible que no se salga como que el jato acierte una operativa...
> 
> edit: Tal vez Pecata pueda decirnos algo...ienso:



Pues mire que lo siento pero mis bikinis suelen llevar más tela.


----------



## egarenc (6 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Imtech +6,57%
> 
> A este paso en una semana voy a ganar lo mismo que en Tef en 3 meses



A su rebufo vamos  grazie...mejor dicho, DANK

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

Al lorito con TUB que le ha limpiado todas las posiciones de papel, a partir de 2,85, para dejarle una subida facil.

A nada que se vean compras, empezará a subir. R4 recomienda comprar a sus clientes si sube de 2,89, y eso suelen ser miles de compras de gacelas si lo hace.

De ver que se pule los 2,87, yo no esperaria y me metería dentro. En mi caso, acumularía algo más a lo que ya llevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues mire que lo siento pero mis bikinis suelen llevar más tela.



A lo que me refería es si esos botes son "controlables" ...por técnico ::


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Al lorito con TUB que le ha limpiado todas las posiciones de papel, a partir de 2,85, para dejarle una subida facil.
> 
> A nada que se vean compras, empezará a subir. R4 recomienda comprar a sus clientes si sube de 2,89, y eso suelen ser miles de compras de gacelas si lo hace.
> 
> De ver que se pule los 2,87, yo no esperaria y me metería dentro. En mi caso, acumularía algo más a lo que ya llevo.



Pues mira que las solté el otro día aburrido de verlas dormitar ::


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OoM
> 
> *[Royal Imtech]*
> 
> ...





Robopoli dijo:


> Pues mira que las solté el otro día aburrido de verlas dormitar ::



Aburridas son un rato,si.

Esto es lo que tiene de papel ahora mismo:








No tiene una mierda,por arriba, esos 2000 titulos a 2,85, se van comprando y recargando solos todo el rato.

Yo soy R4 y tengo una recomendación de compra un poco más arriba, y me cojo 25 o 30 mil euros (no hace falta mas) y me pulo esas posiciones, y después ya dejo que mis clientes hagan el resto del trabajo a partir de 2,89.


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A lo que me refería es si esos botes son "controlables" ...por técnico ::



yo diría que esos sube-bajas tan bien acompasados se podrían representar en una gráfico de tipo sinusal
(·)-(·) ::


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aún no ha cotizado desde entonces. El after era de un rojo carmesí intenso.



El pre viene también con Melisandre a la cabeza...

Respecto a la tela de los bikinis, es cierto que el aspecto ahora mismo es glorioso, pero el riesgo de desplome es importante, y lo que es peor, la peña está tan entusiasmada por el volumen que no es capaz ni de pensarlo. ::

(Chascarrillo de boobs. Aplicar a bolsa bajo su propia (ir)responsabilidad.)


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Nov 2013)

Como sigan así me veo pasando las amper a mi cartera de largo plazo...


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Respecto a la tela de los bikinis, es cierto que el aspecto ahora mismo es glorioso, pero el riesgo de desplome es importante, y lo que es peor, la peña está tan entusiasmada por el volumen que no es capaz ni de pensarlo. ::
> 
> (Chascarrillo de boobs. Aplicar a bolsa bajo su propia (ir)responsabilidad.)



No hay que olvidar que si es un valor que da algo de dividendos la caída puede ser más soportable.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Muchas brokers no te dejan tener dos ordenes de venta "simples" abiertas a la vez por los mismos valores. Le da prioridad sólo a la primera y la segunda te la anula o no te deja hacera.
> 
> Mira a ver si tienes "estrategias" u otro tipo de ordenes para poder hacer eso en los menus.



En el broker de bankinter existen las "órdenes relacionadas". Básicamente pones un stop al alza y otro a la baja, para cada uno de ellos tienes que poner un precio de activación y cuando se activa una de las dos órdenes se anula la otra. Mientras la cotización no alcance ninguno de los dos niveles de activación las acciones están disponibles, en el momento de la activación se lanza la orden a mercado y las acciones se bloquean.

Referencia, a leer con atención: Órdenes stop relacionadas

Eso sí, es algo tricky encontrar el botón para hacerlas. Hay que darle al desplegable de "operar" desde la pestaña "Mi posición", y una vez allí seleccionar "Relacionada".

Buscando esto acabo de darme cuenta de que no están disponibles en mis Gowex, no sé si será una excepción por estar fuera del Continuo.




Robopoli dijo:


> A mí el técnico no me dice nada ::



:: ¡Por favor, más thanks para este chiste, no me sean rancios!


----------



## egarenc (6 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Como sigan así me veo pasando las amper a mi cartera de largo plazo...



Wrong, IMO lo que se dilucida en diciembre es un todo/nada. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Al lorito con TUB que le ha limpiado todas las posiciones de papel, a partir de 2,85, para dejarle una subida facil.
> 
> A nada que se vean compras, empezará a subir. R4 recomienda comprar a sus clientes si sube de 2,89, y *eso suelen ser miles de compras de gacelas* si lo hace.
> 
> De ver que se pule los 2,87, yo no esperaria y me metería dentro. En mi caso, acumularía algo más a lo que ya llevo.




Ahí mis chicos del HVEI!! Si no somos gacelas, y sabemos positivamente que no somos leones, ¿qué somos?

Apuesto por babuinos...

























Y a veces, trabajando en equipo...







Aunque, casi siempre...


----------



## Xiux (6 Nov 2013)

A ver, (decía un ciego) , quien se apuesta hasta donde bajan las TESLA today?

me juego a un 150 $


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Nov 2013)

Gamesa que parece que se anima ante la presentación de mañana.

En los últimos días han salido las siguientes noticias/hechos relevantes/...
- Gamesa montará un parque de 210MW en Brasil (con preacuerdo para el mantenimiento por 5 años)
- Gamesa suministrará 285 MW en Finlandia (+ mantenimiento 10 años)
- Gamesa suministrará 30 MW en Mauritania a Elecnor (+ operación y mantenimiento 11 años)


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> A ver, (decía un ciego) , quien se apuesta hasta donde bajan las TESLA today?
> 
> me juego a un 150 $




Por encima de 160.

161.5 digo yo.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 14:32 ----------




Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Gamesa que parece que se anima ante la presentación de mañana.
> 
> En los últimos días han salido las siguientes noticias/hechos relevantes/...
> - Gamesa montará un parque de 210MW en Brasil (con preacuerdo para el mantenimiento por 5 años)
> ...




Vestas además ha presentado hoy datos apañados.

Gamesa en estos momentos en 7.44, subiendo un 5.5%.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahí mis chicos del HVEI!! Si no somos gacelas, y sabemos positivamente que no somos leones, ¿qué somos?
> 
> Apuesto por babuinos...
> 
> ...




Hace un rato decía en http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-ex-coderianos-gacelicos-recalcitrantes.html que si los exCoderianos éramos gacelas premium Hvei era algo así como gacelas platinum aunque lo de los babuinos me parece bastante acertado también 
Cuando estemos un poco más maduros podríamos hacer alguna competición en bolsia tipo gacelas premium vs babuínos o algo así. Igual os dábamos para el pelo y todo con la técnica de la gacela borracha


----------



## adivino (6 Nov 2013)

Barrido espectacular en Gowex. Un 4% arriba y abajo en un segundo exacto


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Nov 2013)

vaya vaya

hoy parace que están distribuyendo los grandes desde las 12:00 en el DAX (máximo de sesión) de la misma forma que hicieron el día 30 de Octubre... casualmente viene a ser a precios similares...

un poco contradictorio......

o me estoy confundiendo y estos volúmenes son de pezqueñines o podríamos ver éstos días algún tipo de trampa alcista para luego caer...

a alguien le sale algo parecido?


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Nov 2013)

Nadie planea entrar en Twitter? Hoy es el gran día, no?


----------



## peseteuro (6 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Nadie planea entrar en Twitter? Hoy es el gran día, no?





Creo que es el 7 cuando sale


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Barrido espectacular en Gowex. Un 4% arriba y abajo en un segundo exacto



Cuidado en Gowex porque hay muchas compraventas que son solo para marcar precio en medio de laaargos ratos muertos.

Ejemplo:

14:43:01 un montón de movimiento y se queda la cosa a 10,10
14:46:49 después de 4 minutos de no pasar nada se compran 10 acciones a 10,45
14:57:31 después de 11 minutos más, se compran 700 a 10,18

¿Qué valor tiene ese precio intermedio más alto para un paquete insignificante? Ninguno. Lo que no sabemos es qué quiere decir o si esto es siquiera merecedor de ser considerado una manipulación.

De todas formas, viendo la profundidad de mercado, las posiciones a media sesión suelen ser minúsculas, aquí lo que cuenta es lo que pasa a primera hora y la subasta del cierre.


----------



## Pablovx (6 Nov 2013)

Rumores de que mañana el BCE podría bajar los tipos de interés del 0,5 al 0,25... ¿posible petardazo en las bolsas o ya está descontado (en cuyo caso habría caídas si no se confirman)?

La verdad es que la cosa está alcista alcista. Si son buenas noticias económicas, porque son buenas, y si son malas, porque eso hará que los bancos centrales inyecten más droga en el colacao. ¿Inflación bursátil? ienso: Por algún lado tiene que empezar


----------



## Krim (6 Nov 2013)

Los de las Tesla, a 4 patas....Va casi un millon de acciones en el pre-market y con un 10% de bajada.


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes, entro en TESLA a 155 USD, con menos acciones que ghk. A ver si engordan y le acompaño en el viaje.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (6 Nov 2013)

Que fue de los resultados de Ezentis??
No encuentro info fiable


----------



## holgazan (6 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes, entro en TESLA a 155 USD, con menos acciones que ghk. A ver si engordan y le acompaño en el viaje.



Los tulipanes son mejor negocio.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Nov 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Gamesa que parece que se anima ante la presentación de mañana.
> 
> En los últimos días han salido las siguientes noticias/hechos relevantes/...
> - Gamesa montará un parque de 210MW en Brasil (con preacuerdo para el mantenimiento por 5 años)
> ...




Y es que Vestas también ha pegado un chupinazo parriba.

Soplan buenos aires para las eólicas, no se si tendrá que ver con la regulación comunitaria sobre renovables, a ver las solares.


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2013)

Ya llego el hundimiento!!! Bolingadas y tonterias varias.

1800, el que no lo vea es ciego o ... 

Jur jur.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Iniciado por Xiux
> A ver, (decía un ciego) , quien se apuesta hasta donde bajan las TESLA today?
> 
> me juego a un 150 $
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

Jazztel es un nuevo chicharro o que? Ayer bajón de los gordos y hoy liderando las subidas del ibex ::


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2013)

Epic reversal bazinga. Pobres culetes. Lo del BCE? Que mas da, el forero medio piensa que es bueno y el otro medio tambien ya que sube la bolsa.

Al dia siguiente viene tito Mon y Chiquito y a llorar.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Que fue de los resultados de Ezentis??
> No encuentro info fiable



A lo largo de noviembre, pone en la web de la empresa. Posiblemente entre el 21 a 23 coincidiendo con un congreso.

Pero no es seguro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Nov 2013)

Jo. Os dejo vigilando un rato y me encuentro que se me han caido las grifoles. Bueno. Es un despioje previo del asalto a máximos...


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Nov 2013)

¿Alguien en Interactive Brokers sabe decirme la comisión de cambio de moneda euro-dólar?
Se supone que una vez hecho el cambio, puedes mantener la moneda en dólares tras una venta de acciones usanas si así lo deseas, en lugar de estar obligado a cambiar de vuelta al euro como ocurre en los brokers españoles, ¿no es así?

Es que estoy un poco escandalizado del palo que me han dado en ANR en la última metidita que hice


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:


----------



## adivino (6 Nov 2013)

alguien sabe que les pasa a las grifols? han caido un 3% en unas horas


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jo. Os dejo vijilando un rato y me encuentro que se me han caido las grifoles. Bueno. Es un despioje previo del asalto a máximos...



La caida ha sido con un volumen ridiculo, nada preocupante espero :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

llevadlo al rojo cojones ya :abajo:

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 16:53 ----------

como aguanta :ouch:


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevadlo al rojo cojones ya :abajo:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 16:53 ----------
> 
> como aguanta :ouch:





Anda que no le está trolleando el IBEX ni nada hoy.


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

en bankia están comprando como si se fuesen a acabar....de locos


----------



## amago45 (6 Nov 2013)

Jazztel desbocada


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

cerramos cortos y cargamos largos , mañana habla el drogas :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 17:19 ----------

el peligro de que lo lleven al objetivo 10220 es demasiado jrande , probable gap al alza para mañana :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 17:28 ----------

hay que alcanzar el objetivo para que se acabe este lateral cansino :ouch:


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos y cargamos largos , mañana habla el drogas :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 17:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Y perfectamente mañana el drogas dice que los tipos de interés no se tocan, o que le han sentando mal el desayuno, y lo alcanzamos, pero por abajo.

A mi me parece francamente arriesgado dejar posiciones, cortas o largas, abiertas en IBEX o cualquier otro europeo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Nov 2013)

el objetivo es el objetivo y esta muy cerca , cuidado pues :no:


----------



## Topongo (6 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Y perfectamente mañana el drogas dice que los tipos de interés no se tocan, o que le han sentando mal el desayuno, y lo alcanzamos, pero por abajo.
> 
> A mi me parece francamente arriesgado dejar posiciones, cortas o largas, abiertas en IBEX o cualquier otro europeo.



A mi es que me parece que una bajada puede estar descontada, si no los toca creo que iremos a la baja.
A qué hora habla el hamijo?


----------



## alimon (6 Nov 2013)

Ojo esas sacyres cerrando en máximos, que se le veia con ganas al final y la vela que va a dejar para mañana es de las bonitas.

Las AMP, mal, bordeando el suicidio colectivo, ha aguantado,pero está peligrosa. Esperemos que mañana la tiren un poco hacia arriba para que no salga papel a saco.

El cuidador de TUB es un maestro en lo suyo.


Y el IBEX con ese cierre, posiblemente tenga GAPcillo alcista mañana, pero cuidadín, que huele a trampa que tira p'atras.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>


----------



## Xiux (6 Nov 2013)

TESLA 

Caray, fallamos todos por ahora, tocó los 146,36 !

y más abajo no sé si llegará, y pos claro que son tulipanes, pero eléctricos


----------



## Hannibal (6 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> La caida ha sido con un volumen ridiculo, nada preocupante espero :baba:



Vengo a recoger mi owned, vaya con el cierre de grifols. Estaba claro que tocaba corrección en todo caso, y de momento sigue alcista, pero hay que andar fino con el sl

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Nov 2013)

Es curioso lo del Rastreador Financiero.

El Depeche despacha predicciones absurdas, del tipo que el cambio Euro/$ se va a desplomar en 5 minutos, y se queda tan ancho. Falla, por supuesto. 

El punto es que ese tipo de predicciones no se pueden ajustar ni a AT ni a fundamentales ni a nada. Solo informacion privilegiada que evidentemente, el muchacho no tiene.

Los aciertos que comenta en Jazztel o la plata no son nada en comparacion con otros aciertos que por aqui se comentan, pero a este sujeto le da barra libre creerse el rey de algo.

Lo mas increíble es que alguien pueda prestarle un solo euro. Lo consigue? Pues esa gente se merece todo lo que le pueda ocurrir.

Es una historia entretenida, la verdad. Ver a alguien tan pagado de si mismo vendido historias increíbles y que haya gente que le haga caso. Preocupante y adictivo todo esto::


----------



## Bronx (6 Nov 2013)

Ya se lo olía Janus el finde. Vaya vista:Aplauso:



Xiux dijo:


> TESLA
> 
> Caray, fallamos todos por ahora, tocó los 146,36 !
> 
> y más abajo no sé si llegará, y pos claro que son tulipanes, pero eléctricos


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2013)

miro habitualmente a Barclays como guía anticipada de lo que sucede a la bolsa. Es un canario en la mina.

Indica que viene corrección con guano de calidad. Va a llegar y está a la vuelta de la esquina. Los ojos deben prevalecer y el guano van a ver.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Nov 2013)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Es curioso lo del Rastreador Financiero.
> 
> El Depeche despacha predicciones absurdas, del tipo que el cambio Euro/$ se va a desplomar en 5 minutos, y se queda tan ancho. Falla, por supuesto.
> 
> ...




Mucho habla ese pajaro de sus aciertos y poco de sus cagadas como SPS, Vertice, los cortos en Sacyr y ACS....

Está como una cabra, no tiene sentido...


----------



## paulistano (6 Nov 2013)

se estima que se mantendrán los tipos luego no tiene por qué haber bajada si sigue todo igual....bah, no he dicho nada....puede haber lo que les salgan de los huevecillos a los que mueven esto....

El BCE mantendrá previsiblemente los tipos de interés en el 0,5 % Por EFE


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

Hasta los huevos de tipos artificialmente bajos. 
Inflación + 0.5% ya!
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (6 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> miro habitualmente a Barclays como guía anticipada de lo que sucede a la bolsa. Es un canario en la mina.
> 
> Indica que viene corrección con guano de calidad. Va a llegar y está a la vuelta de la esquina. Los ojos deben prevalecer y el guano van a ver.




Espeeeren, que necesito que me de tiempo a salirme de natraceutical!!!!
Un centimo más de subida y me salgo, prometido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

*Más allá de la frontera* en Paramount


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Nov 2013)

qué ve enViña Tondonia, Abner? yo una distribución liviana unos 250 contratos


----------



## juanfer (6 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hasta los huevos de tipos artificialmente bajos.
> Inflación + 0.5% ya!
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Bueno hay una disparidad de tipos porque los bancos se financian barato. Pero pide un préstamo para comprar un coche y verás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno hay una disparidad de tipos porque los bancos se financian barato. Pero pide un préstamo para comprar un coche y verás.



Por eso lo digo, nos están expoliando. :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (6 Nov 2013)

Vaya pinta del dow en tf diario, dos embestidas a maximos y va hoy y lo rompe. O paran o van a los 16k cagando hostias.


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2013)

@Tono que sé que controla de "bichitos"

¿no le parece que tasas de mortalidad que superar el 40% es mucho?
quiero decir, ¿no están exagerando con la plaga que nos aniquila a todos cada 2-3 años aprox.? ienso:

Sanidad confirma el primer caso en España de infección por coronavirus - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

alguna biotech que ya esté trabajando en la vacuna? :fiufiu:

o compramos tamiflú as usual


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes/noches,
Hoy sí funciona el server.... Calopez, fète fotre.

La orden de Amper que no entró ayer en 1,20, hoy :: , largo en JCP ::^2

Se agradecen las boobs, y por Dios, vale que el título del hilo es una mierda, pero no dejen que nos troleen las 5 estrellas.


----------



## egarenc (6 Nov 2013)

está esto muy parado, que hoy no ha caído el server....todavía.


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes/noches,
> Hoy sí funciona el server.... Calopez, fète fotre.
> 
> La orden de Amper que no entró ayer en 1,20, hoy :: , largo en JCP ::^2
> ...



ya votamos, yo y mis multinicks ... por cierto, me mataron a uno en la última batalla "Janus y sus hilos chorras + salvad al soldado Hisholines" ::

Txéee, serà per multinicks ... txáaaa :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/10267914-post14.html



ane agurain dijo:


> Técnico. No fundamental. Cuando dé señal de desmontar, seré *el primero*. Pero es que superar el 1,10 era buena señal.
> 
> Qué hago? La avaricia me corroe... ::



Ane, confiese, confiese, hombre o mujer.
No puedo con este desconcierto.


----------



## Galifrey (6 Nov 2013)

Buenas,

Quisiera aprovechar la pausa que se ha tomado el hilo para trasladar una reflexión.

Como gacela recién parida me ha sorprendido que entre el forería se lleva más un estilo, digamos, especulativo que no un estilo "inversor" tipo Graham.

No es que no lo entienda. Es, evidentemente, cienmilveces más divertido. Lo que me gustaría preguntar es si es sencillamente una cuestión de que da más de sí el tema o tal vez haya algún tipo de reserva o crítica al estilo Graham.

Por lo que he visto, a parte del forero Ponzi, no parece estilarse mucho el grahamismo.

Y me gustaría saber por qué (o tal vez me equivoco en la apreciación, no se).

En todo caso estaría encantado de conocer motivaciones a favor de un estilo o de otro.

Un saludo.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Quisiera aprovechar la pausa que se ha tomado el hilo para trasladar una reflexión.
> 
> ...



¿Pausa? ¿Dónde ha visto usted pausa en este hilo? Hoyga, ¡que aquí se cuelgan boobs a todas horas!


----------



## tarrito (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pausa? ¿Dónde ha visto usted pausa en este hilo? Hoyga, ¡que aquí se cuelgan boobs a todas horas!



déjelos, hoy tenían furngol ... y después Top Chef :XX:


----------



## Abner (6 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué ve enViña Tondonia, Abner? yo una distribución liviana unos 250 contratos



Todavía no he llegado a casa, no se si me va a dar tiempo a mirar algo

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Todavía no he llegado a casa, no se si me va a dar tiempo a mirar algo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



vas a odiar al dentista::


----------



## vermer (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ane, confiese, confiese, homb...o antes de recibir las yoyas correspondientes


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Nov 2013)

Buenas noches.

Un repasillo:

Las carboneras haciendo sufrir un poquito después de las alegrías, aguantamos ahí.

Gamesa de nuevo en los 7,50 y ¿a por un nuevo tramo para arriba?

Almirall rompiendo esos 11,20 que se resistían, la veo bien a medio plazo.

¿Alguien me puede dar opinión sobre gráfico de Peugeot en diario? Parece que después de un retroceso quiere seguir con las subidas. Sin tener mucha idea de Elliot incluso parece clara la subida desde mediados de abril con su correción abc las últimas semanas.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/10267914-post14.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero si se lo dije. dí un zanks al que acertó.

hay un avezado e intrépido himbersoh (que no comete faltas de hortografía) y una gran mujer (la más guapa del mundo) preocupada por la justicia social y los pisos.


y les dije que Caronte, el subcomandante Cujo y Namreir tienen el placer de saber mi nombre.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Nov 2013)

Hombre, la carbonera ANR cuando hace daño lo hace de verdad, lo de hoy es algo muy muy light, lo menos que cabía esperar


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Nov 2013)

pues han acabado los pequeños comprando al final... o al menos cerrándo cortos

parece que los pequeños se animan...

hoy y mañana vamos a tener diversión


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Nov 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Hombre, la carbonera ANR cuando hace daño lo hace de verdad, lo de hoy es algo muy muy light, lo menos que cabía esperar




Es que tambié llevo Walter que hoy ha caido un poquito mas que ANR aunque al final ha recuperado algo.


----------



## xavigomis (6 Nov 2013)

Compradas unas Arias... veremos que pasa, sino siempre me queda el consuelo de contribuir a la lucha contra el cáncer.


----------



## Abner (6 Nov 2013)

Increíble lo de FranR, efectivamente, por los niveles por tocar, mañana puede estar la cosa entretenida. Cómo obtiene con tanta anticipación ese dato, es algo a lo que no llego.

Yo no veo distribución, si acaso una ligerísima acumulación, pero vamos, tan pequeña que podríamos decir que hoy se han quedado con saldo neutro. 

Pero, niveles por tocar creados hoy....
9928(f) con parada en 9879(f). 
9770(f)


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero si se lo dije. dí un zanks al que acertó.
> 
> hay un avezado e intrépido himbersoh (que no comete faltas de hortografía) y una gran mujer (la más guapa del mundo) preocupada por la justicia social y los pisos.
> 
> ...



Pos no me acueldo...
¿Eso de que marido y mujer comparten cuenta?


----------



## Chila (6 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/10267914-post14.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que caballero.


----------



## bertok (6 Nov 2013)

Pillo simio


----------



## Janus (6 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, servidor hoy se salió en 1,18 en Amper. Se perdió un 6% aprox.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Quisiera aprovechar la pausa que se ha tomado el hilo para trasladar una reflexión.
> 
> ...



A mí porque me va mejor y gano más dinero comprando mierda que sube que buenas empresas que bajan. Especialmente porque no soy paciente para el lp.

Cuando compro joyas que caen, siempre se mantiene el mercado más tiempo irracional del que soy capaz de aguantar. Pero cuando me subo al tren de la mierda que sube, normalmente aún saco migajas.

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galifrey (6 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí porque me va mejor y gano más dinero comprando mierda que sube que buenas empresas que bajan. Especialmente porque no soy paciente para el lp.
> 
> Cuando compro joyas que caen, siempre se mantiene el mercado más tiempo irracional del que soy capaz de aguantar. Pero cuando me subo al tren de la mierda que sube, normalmente aún saco migajas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk



Interesante el panorama que describe, puesto que implica una cierta perversión en el funcionamiento de los mercados.

Vosotros que lleváis más tiempo en esto, ¿ha sido siempre así? ¿Es solo cosa del mercado hispanistaní?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Interesante el panorama que describe, puesto que implica una cierta perversión en el funcionamiento de los mercados.
> 
> Vosotros que lleváis más tiempo en esto, ¿ha sido siempre así? ¿Es solo cosa del mercado hispanistaní?



Yo creo que antes se daba menos, pero siempre ha pasado. 

De todas formas, no es solo Ponzi. Somos muchos los que tenemos acciones a medio o largo. Chinito o Hellion hablan a menudo de cadáveres daxianos en el armario. Lo que pasa es que escribir "sigo con mis Caf, Daimler, Bmw"... pues como que tiene menos emoción que contar el intradía. Yo llevo meses con Caf y más que voy a estar, pero no hablo mucho de ellas salvo que haya novedades.

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galifrey (7 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que antes se daba menos, pero siempre ha pasado.
> 
> De todas formas, no es solo Ponzi. Somos muchos los que tenemos acciones a medio o largo. Chinito o Hellion hablan a menudo de cadáveres daxianos en el armario. Lo que pasa es que escribir "sigo con mis Caf, Daimler, Bmw"... pues como que tiene menos emoción que contar el intradía. Yo llevo meses con Caf y más que voy a estar, pero no hablo mucho de ellas salvo que haya novedades.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también estoy en CAF y llevo días dudando si aumentar posición. Y va y me sube seis euros :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que antes se daba menos, pero siempre ha pasado.
> 
> De todas formas, no es solo Ponzi. Somos muchos los que tenemos acciones a medio o largo. Chinito o Hellion hablan a menudo de cadáveres daxianos en el armario. Lo que pasa es que escribir "sigo con mis Caf, Daimler, Bmw"... pues como que tiene menos emoción que contar el intradía. Yo llevo meses con Caf y más que voy a estar, pero no hablo mucho de ellas salvo que haya novedades.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk



koncorde da entrada


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Yo también estoy en CAF y llevo días dudando si aumentar posición. Y va y me sube seis euros :ouch:



Yo vendí 14 de mis 100 Cafs para comprar Tesla la semana pasada a 173. Dudo que usted pueda superar ése estropicio...

Y mañana Gam resultados...

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, servidor hoy se salió en 1,18 en Amper. Se perdió un 6% aprox.



Porque lo ves jodido o por el coste de oportunidad?


----------



## juan35 (7 Nov 2013)

...........


----------



## Janus (7 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Porque lo ves jodido o por el coste de oportunidad?



Los 1,20 euros son una línea roja.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 00:46 ----------




juan35 dijo:


> hola Janus, como ves ROYAL IMTECH? Gracias



I don't like it.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Increíble lo de FranR, efectivamente, por los niveles por tocar, mañana puede estar la cosa entretenida. Cómo obtiene con tanta anticipación ese dato, es algo a lo que no llego.
> 
> Yo no veo distribución, si acaso una ligerísima acumulación, pero vamos, tan pequeña que podríamos decir que hoy se han quedado con saldo neutro.
> 
> ...



pues yo me equivocado pero me da una ligerisima distribución 74 (+100 contratos)
a mi también me da 9875(f)


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Es que tambié llevo Walter que hoy ha caido un poquito mas que ANR aunque al final ha recuperado algo.



Tal y como había llegado no iba a pasar la M200 así por las buenas... a ver que hace... mi temor es que se vaya directo a buscar M50 por abajo... pero para eso...

De momento tranquilidad, que se ha estado portando algo mejor que ANR, así que toca purgar.


----------



## alimon (7 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, servidor hoy se salió en 1,18 en Amper. Se perdió un 6% aprox.



Usted es el Maestro.

Y yo una simple gacela. Pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con su visión.

Los 1,20 no significan nada, como he dicho, un cierre por debajo de 1,18 sería precocupante, cosa que no se ha producido hoy.

Era previsible que se lanzaran a volar SL bajando la cotización a lo largo de la sesión.

Pero pensemos una cosa, el máximo accionista de la empresa, ha suscrito 5 millones de € en acciones, a 1,70, y que empiezan a cotizar el 16 de diciembre, si no estoy equivocado.

Ese tio, es un tal Bañuelos, que será de todo, menos tonto. Y yono me considero más listo que el.

Sigo dentro, 15k titulos promediados a 1,21.

Igual me tengo que comer mis palabras mañana, pero sigo pensando quela veremos cerca de 1,70 en diciembre.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

seguimos con el lateral a menos que pase algo en la apertura , cuidado porque seguimos por debajo del central de bollinger :fiufiu:

quedamos a la espera de lo que diga el señol drogas :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.... Tal y como ayer el maestro de la sabiduría, el conocimiento, la umildad y el amor gayer, abrimos con gap al alza..... Oh wait!!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.... Tal y como ayer el maestro de la sabiduría, el conocimiento, la umildad y el amor gayer, abrimos con gap al alza..... Oh wait!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



si espera a la apertura no gayer amoroso


----------



## Algas (7 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Usted es el Maestro.
> 
> Y yo una simple gacela. Pero no puedo estar de acuerdo con su visión.
> 
> ...



Yo también mantengo mis 4000 títulos (a 1,25€). Las gacelas en rebaños .

Mantengo de momento la estrategia de Janus de ir a largo con este chicharro. 

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 08:58 ----------

Y las PRISAS también las mantengo... )


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

apertura por debajo del central de bollinger que hoy pasa por los 9850 , tal y como dijo el gayer amoroso no hay gap al alza :Aplauso:


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Hoy a Repsol le va a caer la del pulpo. Sus beneficios cayeron más de un 17%.

Temblando estoy con lo que hicieron ayer a última hora en cuestión de minutos. Entraron millones a paladas y soltaron ostias por todos los lados para dejar los valores niquelados.

Puede ser un día interesante hoy.

Voy a buscar coronavirus y otros bichitos, siempre los ha habido por otra parte.
Vigiladme las Iberdrolas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Nov 2013)

Dentro de Royal Imtech. 1000 titulines a 2,31. Sr Ponzi. me siento asu lado en este tren.


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Otro dato, la caída gorda de BME es porque el BdE ha comunicado la venta de su 5% (sólo a institucionales)


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Nov 2013)

Parece que Arcelor va recuperándose:

ArcelorMittal's (MT) EBITDA climbed 19% to $1.71B and beat consensus of $1.53B, boosted by a 1-2% rise in steel shipments, a 20% increase in iron ore shipments sold at market prices, and cost cuts.

Sales at the world's largest steel maker slipped to $19.64B from $19.72B but surpassed Street expectations of $19.84B.

Net losses from continuing operations narrowed to $193M from $652M a year earlier.

Losses per share were $0.12 vs $0.42 last year.

Operating income jumped to $477M from $55M.

Took charge of $101M related to a discontinued iron-ore project in Senegal.

Forecasts that global steel consumption will rise 3.5%, above a prior forecast of 3%.

"The bottom of the cycle is behind us," says CEO Lakshmi Mittal. "Although operating conditions remain challenging, as economic indicators are improving, we are cautiously optimistic about the prospects for 2014."

Projects full-year EBITDA of over $6.5B.

ArcelorMittal plans to reduce net debt to $17B from $17.8B by the end of Q4. (PR)


----------



## garpie (7 Nov 2013)

@ Tono: la caida de los beneficios de Repsol es algo mejor que lo esperado por el mercado.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Otro dato, la caída gorda de BME es porque el BdE ha comunicado la venta de su 5% (sólo a institucionales)



mandó un comunido ayer a la cnmv con mercado cerrado


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

A ver si se hunde...
Esperemos que subieran tanto el valor para esta venta y ahora lo desplomen... algunos de por aquí esteríamos encantados....


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Nov 2013)

buenos dias

como no chicharreo ni estoy en imtech no tengo mucho q aportar 

esta noche en la sexta 3 dan esta peli, the yellow sea

The yellow sea - ANTENA 3 TV

The Yellow Sea (2010) - FilmAffinity

si alguno es trasnochador o tiene curiosidad por ella, se la aconsejo, a mi me gusto (spoiler.....no hay zombis... :XX: )


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Nov 2013)

Buenos días, otro que se sube al carro de Imtech. Hoy empieza bajando un 10%. ¿Ya ha publicado resultados?


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos días, otro que se sube al carro de Imtech. Hoy empieza bajando un 10%. ¿Ya ha publicado resultados?



Han publicado un pequeño pdf, a las 11 es la presentación oficial.En Alemania están peor de lo que se esperaba, la reestructuracion va a necesitar mas tiempo. La mala imagen en Alemania y Polonia les esta pasando factura, junto con reino unido e Irlanda historicamente han sido las partes mas rentables de la empresa.


http://imtech.com/EN/Investors/Downloads-IR.html


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

Os ha dado por imtech...pedazo chicharro!!

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 09:52 ----------

12,45% de bajadita.....vaya webs....


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

Menos mal que el gato cerro sus cortos y se puso largo, mis cortos ya casi empiezan a florecer...


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Os ha dado por imtech...pedazo chicharro!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 09:52 ----------
> 
> 12,45% de bajadita.....vaya webs....



Esto son emociones fuertes....Yo estoy a 2,28
A este paso me veo de visita por Holanda, al menos podre hacer un poco el cabraloca por los carriles bici.


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Nov 2013)

¿Cómo veis Banco Popular? El informe diario de ING lo ve compiendo al alza, objetivo 4,50 en el corto plazo


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Después del susto de Imtech estoy por poner un stop a Tef...alguna sugerencia 12?


----------



## mpbk (7 Nov 2013)

las mts subiendo sin problemas


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto son emociones fuertes....Yo estoy a 2,28
> A este paso me veo de visita por Holanda, al menos podre hacer un poco el cabraloca por los carriles bici.



El cabraloca por los carriles bici... No por los raíles de los tranvías.... La de hostias que hay por ese motivo allí.... Jeje

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2013)

hoy tenemos agenda movida y llena. Día perfecto para que los del puro se forren a costa de los ludopatas.

luego no se pongan a llorar como los niños mimados


----------



## sr.anus (7 Nov 2013)

un cierre por debajo de 9750, seria ilusionador para los bajistas


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El cabraloca por los carriles bici... No por los raíles de los tranvías.... La de hostias que hay por ese motivo allí.... Jeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Van a jugarse la baraja a sisi a depender de la industria automotriz...concretamente de BMW Y Vw 

"Operational recovery Germany will take more time
These technology competences and market leading position will be the basis of our recovery in Germany. The Eastern European activities have been significantly downscaled, especially in Poland, and are now mainly focused on projects for German customers in particular in the automotive industry"

Yo no conozco ningún país con mas carriles bici que Holanda...como anecdota para el que no lo sepa alli las bicis van sin frenos (*contrapedaleo*..)...casi como mi operativa en bolsa

Sobrevivir en Holanda

Habra que tomarse las cosas con humor::::


----------



## sr.anus (7 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Magufadas de una gacela
> 
> El triángulo simétrico es un patrón gráfico que normalmente se forma durante una tendencia como patrón de continuación. El patrón consiste en una serie de máximos menores (lower highs) y mínimos mayores (higher lows), al menos dos de cada uno, cuya unión por líneas originan unas líneas convergentes que dibujan un triángulo simétrico. En ocasiones marcan un fuerte cambio de tendencia pero es típicamente un patrón de continuación.
> 
> ...



Seguimos con la magufada de la gacela?


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> un cierre por debajo de 9750, seria ilusionador para los bajistas



Pásese por el blog de FlanL hamijo, podrían tener un debate interesante .


----------



## jjsuamar (7 Nov 2013)

Buenos días. A los valientes de Imtech. Vais a pecho descubierto o con SL.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pásese por el blog de FlanL hamijo, podrían tener un debate interesante .



Me pase po ahi, se podria pasar a saludar por aqui!


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

amper, imtech,k+s...llevo lo mejor de cada casa . Menos mal que con carga ligera

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjsuamar (7 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> amper, imtech,k+s...llevo lo mejor de cada casa . Menos mal que con carga ligera
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Es que se apunta ustec a todos los carros:Aplauso:


----------



## ddddd (7 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Parece que Tubacex comienza a florecer. Esperemos que la superación de los 2.90 nos lleve al menos a merodear la zona de los 3 euros con posible extensión a los máximos anuales.

Un saludo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> amper, imtech,k+s...llevo lo mejor de cada casa . Menos mal que con carga ligera
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Hoy en Imtech nos estan dando la del pulpo...no todos los días se ve un -13% en una sola sesión


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Es que se apunta ustec a todos los carros:Aplauso:



Tiene ud. razón,solo me preocupa amper

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

salvanos supel mario drogas :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

A las 11:00 presentación


Webcast 20131107_3


Empezo....


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy en Imtech nos estan dando la del pulpo...no todos los días se ve un -13% en una sola sesión



El mercado no confía en que el ayuntamiento de ayamonte cumpla el contrato 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xavigomis (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy en Imtech nos estan dando la del pulpo...no todos los días se ve un -13% en una sola sesión



A ver si pasa Tonuel a Certificar...
::

Ahora ya soys flamantes inversores a largo plazo.


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

Lo de AMPER es un cachondeo, si no tuviera tan poca cosa me piraría con ese volumen. Como alguien meta 500k euros, nos tira la cotización a la mierda o la sube a los cielos, según le parezca.


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

se anima imtech!!

suerte a los valientes!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Buenos días. A los valientes de Imtech. Vais a pecho descubierto o con SL.



Pechopalomista premium wanabe.

En imtech habría que pasar a la defensiva ya que hemos vuelto al triángulo.
Luego, al cierre, actualizo el gráfico.


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Caídas de TEF, Repsol, BME, ITX con volumen muy gordo a final del día si siguen a este ritmo de ventas.
Parece que las uvas ya están maduras y ha llegado la cosecha. 
¿alguien sabe cómo están las posiciones cortas en estos valores?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy en Imtech nos estan dando la del pulpo...no todos los días se ve un -13% en una sola sesión



Yo ayer me comí un -14%, con picos de -18. 

Sean gallardos.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Me huelo hostias como panes incoming...para espabilar al personal

Son hostias sanas ::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Caídas de TEF, Repsol, BME, ITX con volumen muy gordo a final del día si siguen a este ritmo de ventas.
> Parece que las uvas ya están maduras y ha llegado la cosecha.
> ¿alguien sabe cómo están las posiciones cortas en estos valores?



SAN y TEF si bajan a soportes, llevan el ibex a 9400


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo ayer me comí un -14%, con picos de -18.
> 
> Sean gallardos.



La verdad a mi me preocupa mas Tef, apenas tendra un 10%-15% extra para que llegue a mi valoración. Estoy planteandome poner algún stop


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad a mi me preocupa mas Tef, apenas tendra un 10%-15% extra para que llegue a mi valoración. Estoy planteandome poner algún stop




Cuando llegue... ¿Qué tiene de malo tener en cartera una empresa a su precio justo y dando dividendos?

Aquí yo tendría en cuenta, y mucho, la fiscalidad. Tanto de las plusvalías como de los dividendos.


----------



## Chila (7 Nov 2013)

Aún no he mirado las cotizaciones de día.
¿mejor lo dejo y no me doy el susto o que?


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Quisiera aprovechar la pausa que se ha tomado el hilo para trasladar una reflexión.
> 
> ...



Muy subjetivamente. Yo me he puesto en liquidez absoluta este año, después de 5 años comprando y aguantando BME, ITX y Bayer. 
Las recomendaciones de Graham, no especular si no invertir, comprar metódicamente y mantener un 50% renta fija/variable y todo eso están muy bien. 
Pero ese señor Graham nunca se podría imaginar un país con una deuda total superior a 4 veces su PIB, con déficits equivalentes a los de un país en guerra, un 30% de paro real, con toda la banca quebrada si no fuera por la ayuda del estado, con sus grandes empresas endeudadas por encima de lo que capitalizan (si no fuera por la ingeniería contable), etc.
Sólo hay que pensar en cuanta gente hay todavía con Matildes a 15€, BBVA a 12, santanderes a 14, repsoles a 22 (año 2007)

¿quién se puede arriesgar a ponerse largo a años vista? Lo que manda hoy es la liquidez y la inversión a corto plazo con vistas a vencer la inflación. El _yanosestamosrecuperando_ no se lo cree nadie.
Lo único que queda en bolsa es hacer encaje de bolillos para no salir pandoreado.


----------



## garpie (7 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, no te planteabas TEF para el largo plazo y con un margen para caídas de hasta 7-8€ por título? O el haber alcanzado ya el precio objetivo para plazos mayores te está tentando para realizar las plusvalías y hacer caja?

Yo ando echándole el ojo por si se pega el castañazo hasta los 11-11,5 para incorporarla a muy largo (e ir recogiendo los dividendos mientras tanto).


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

el itraxx crossover un 1,4% lo suficiente como para pensar en ibex verde 

aunque no terminara subiendo , lo suyo seria cerrar un poco por debajo de la apertura para hacer mañana un gap a la baja ienso:


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

¿pero alguien garantiza que los dividendos de TEf continuarán en el tiempo? ¿tanto ha amortizado? ¿tanto ha aumentado sus beneficios? ¿tan bien van Brasil y Alemania o Italia?

Consejos doy que para mí no tengo; aquí huele a encerrona.


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando llegue... ¿Qué tiene de malo tener en cartera una empresa a su precio justo y dando dividendos?
> 
> Aquí yo tendría en cuenta, y mucho, la fiscalidad. Tanto de las plusvalías como de los dividendos.



Con los dividendos estoy exento llevo ya 3 meses dentro. Mas que vender es poner un stop por cubrirme las espaldas, de momento sigo dentro.



garpie dijo:


> Ponzi, no te planteabas TEF para el largo plazo y con un margen para caídas de hasta 7-8€ por título? O el haber alcanzado ya el precio objetivo para plazos mayores te está tentando para realizar las plusvalías y hacer caja?
> 
> Yo ando echándole el ojo por si se pega el castañazo hasta los 11-11,5 para incorporarla a muy largo (e ir recogiendo los dividendos mientras tanto).





Mi objetivo para Tef era 14-14,5 y por la parte baja 7-8,viendo donde esta hay mas por abajo que por arriba

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 12:00 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ¿pero alguien garantiza que los dividendos de TEf continuarán en el tiempo? ¿tanto ha amortizado? ¿tanto ha aumentado sus beneficios? ¿tan bien van Brasil y Alemania o Italia?
> 
> Consejos doy que para mí no tengo; aquí huele a encerrona.



De casi 60000 mill de deuda a cerrar 2013 en 47000 mill pues es una buena amortización


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

El oráculo de madrid nos ha salido rana?

(me gusta tu avatar )


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Los grifoles me han echado después de la peazo subida que llegó a tener ayer :ouch: al menos salgo en verde por los pelos tras las comisiones. Con Arcelor he preferido no arriesgar y salirme con unas plusvis del 4,5% tras comisiones; sumo y sigo para llegar a mi objetivo de fin de año.

P.D. Los amperianos, como veis el valor? Yo lo veo en soportes, estoy tentado de entrar pero como le dé por caer se va a 1,09... mieeedo, tengo mieeedo.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

Las CAF las tenéis ya en 392.

Desde los 260 a veces hace paradas y congestiona, pero corregir no corrige.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

Ahora si! 







Lo dicho, unos fenoménos compradas ayer tarde y esta mañana recibidos!


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Las CAF las tenéis ya en 392.
> 
> Desde los 260 a veces hace paradas y congestiona, pero corregir no corrige.



Si señor muy buena compra,de lo mejorcito de todo el continuo y con un futuro muy prometedor.


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Con los dividendos estoy exento llevo ya 3 meses dentro. Mas que vender es poner un stop por cubrirme las espaldas, de momento sigo dentro.
> 
> Mi objetivo para Tef era 14-14,5 y por la parte baja 7-8,viendo donde esta hay mas por abajo que por arriba
> 
> ...





Yo no estaría tan seguro de que se haya amortizado tanto o lo haga antes de final de año 
Te lo pregunto porque no lo sé con certeza, a otras empresas le han mejorado su calificación de deuda estos días (Iberdrola, REE, algún banco...) ¿y a TEF? ¿sigue en perspectiva negativa?

Ya estamos con la moda otoño-invierno de cambio de avatar...ehhh


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro de que se haya amortizado tanto o lo haga antes de final de año
> Te lo pregunto porque no lo sé con certeza, a otras empresas le han mejorado su calificación de deuda estos días (Iberdrola, REE, algún banco...) ¿y a TEF? ¿sigue en perspectiva negativa?



Si no llegan se van a quedar muy cerca, desde luego por debajo de 50000 fijo

Telefónica cierra la venta del 65,9% de su filial checa por 2.467 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora si!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y cuando nos las bebemos?

Ponzi, esa venta se hizo con minusvalías. Reducir deuda así es jodidillo.
Lo dejo aquí. It's up to you.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y cuando nos las bebemos?
> 
> Ponzi, esa venta se hizo con minusvalías. Reducir deuda así es jodidillo.
> Lo dejo aquí. It's up to you.



Esta noche una y mañana a medio día otra!

Guardaré una para la quedada foril


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y cuando nos las bebemos?
> 
> Ponzi, esa venta se hizo con minusvalías. Reducir deuda así es jodidillo.
> Lo dejo aquí. It's up to you.



Pero es que no es su mercado estrategico. Lo que compensa es meterse en paises grandes y hacerse con una buena cuota de mercado, así es como se reduce el % de gasto en capex en función del flujo de caja operativo. Cambiar republica checa por una mayor cuota en alemania es muy buena noticia


----------



## erpako (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si no llegan se van a quedar muy cerca, desde luego por debajo de 50000 fijo
> 
> Telefónica cierra la venta del 65,9% de su filial checa por 2.467 millones - elEconomista.es



Tenga cuidado no le metan hoy un buen rejonazo. Hoy es la junta de Telecom Italia y probablemente TEF tendrá que aportar al menos 1.500.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

Bankinter:


Noticias
Gamesa o cómo los brokers y bancos se limitan a correr detrás del precio
A día de hoy analizar los títulos de Gamesa no es nada sencillo. Y no lo es porque la verticalidad de las subidas es de tal envergadura que hace difícil encontrar niveles de soporte y de resistencia que de verdad funcionen. Este es un claro ejemplo de que la bolsa, casi siempre, sobre-reacciona. Es como un péndulo que pasa de la depresión a la euforia. Muy probablemente el precio de esta acción ni valía 34 euros (octubre de 2007) ni tampoco el euro (como llegó a cotizar en julio de 2012). Y mientras tanto hemos ido viendo a las distintas agencias de valores y bancos de inversión corriendo, como casi siempre, detrás del precio. Primero lo hacían a la baja y ahora al alza. Técnicamente, lo único que podemos decir es que el subyacente presenta ya quince meses consecutivos sin cerrar por debajo del mínimo mensual previo y, mientras siga siendo así, deberíamos dejar correr las ganancias. Destacamos también el hecho de que se acaba de llevar por delante una importante zona de resistencia que presentaba en los aproximadamente 7,20 euros. ¿Hasta dónde podría subir? Sinceramente no lo sé, no tengo la “bola de cristal”, pero mientras el precio siga sin cerrar (en velas mensuales) por debajo del mínimo mensual previo, podemos seguir "durmiendo a pierna suelta". JM.R.


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Tenga cuidado no le metan hoy un buen rejonazo. Hoy es la junta de Telecom Italia y probablemente TEF tendrá que aportar al menos 1.500.



Ya lo dije esta era la semana de susto o muerte::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Muy subjetivamente. Yo me he puesto en liquidez absoluta este año, después de 5 años comprando y aguantando BME, ITX y Bayer.
> Las recomendaciones de Graham, no especular si no invertir, comprar metódicamente y mantener un 50% renta fija/variable y todo eso están muy bien.
> Pero ese señor Graham nunca se podría imaginar un país con una deuda total superior a 4 veces su PIB, con déficits equivalentes a los de un país en guerra, un 30% de paro real, con toda la banca quebrada si no fuera por la ayuda del estado, con sus grandes empresas endeudadas por encima de lo que capitalizan (si no fuera por la ingeniería contable), etc.
> Sólo hay que pensar en cuanta gente hay todavía con Matildes a 15€, BBVA a 12, santanderes a 14, repsoles a 22 (año 2007)
> ...




.
A largo plazo es suficiente con mirar este gráfico para saber lo que nos espera, un país endeudado, pobre, triste y envejecido:









Otra cosa es que ahora, en unas semanas o meses la bolsa se pueda ir a 12.000, que puede. Pero que esta no es la tendencia primaria alcista lo sabe hasta Tontoro. Mi apuesta es que aún le queda un ostión monumental, y todo lo que esté verde de esta última subida hay que tenerlo protegido.


----------



## erpako (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo dije esta era la semana de susto o muerte::::



A mí me da que ya se sabe algo y que no son buenas noticias para TEF.:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

erpako dijo:


> A mí me da que ya se sabe algo y que no son buenas noticias para TEF.:ouch:



Va contra mi filosofia pero bueno stop a 12 y a correr.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

también piensen en hace 1 año. miren volumen. hay mucho viejuno que trinca los 2 dividendos gordos y vende tras permanecer 1 año.


----------



## Xiux (7 Nov 2013)

Nos animamos con el mercado Portugués?

Noticias ao Minuto - Entrada dos CTT em bolsa é "excelente sinal" para Portugal

CTT a bolsa

Hace poco estuve siguiento BES, el de CR, y se me escapó.

Las Realias calentando motores, pero los 0,94-0,96 le cuestan superarlos, sueltan mucho ahí.

E.on tocando los webs


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Nov 2013)

Voy a tratar de volver a entrar en Ezentis por debajo de 0,39.....
Con dos colloes!!!
::


----------



## optimistic1985 (7 Nov 2013)

El popular se va para los 5 euros... Entré a 4.22, pero no siguió la directriz a corto plazo que pensaba, veo que está siguiendo la de medio plazo.

Está rebotando contra la media movil y las lineas MACD se están cruzando sobre el 0... Inmejorable.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Yo tomo 1 posicion en FAES y la otra creo que la dejo fuera hasta el lunes ya, salvo que vea alguna gran oportunidad de algún valor con beta baja.Creo que se acerca una corrección más fuerte que la de ayer; veremos si propiciada por el fontanero de Nintendo o no.


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo tomo 1 posicion en FAES y la otra creo que la dejo fuera hasta el lunes ya, salvo que vea alguna gran oportunidad de algún valor con beta baja.Creo que se acerca una corrección más fuerte que la de ayer; veremos si propiciada por el fontanero de Nintendo o no.



Welcome to the Faes Club!

Esas Amper....sigo dentro y seguiré dentro. No voy a giñarme por el ruido que se está montando, yo tengo una idea clara y voy a seguir confiando en ella, puede ser un error, pero joder hay que ser fiel al cerebro de uno, ya se que Janus me va a decir "ojos antes que cerebro", pero....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

como ya dije , lo llevarian al central de bollinger , cerramos largos 9800-9835 y cargamos cortos , espero gap a la baja para mañana


----------



## Robopoli (7 Nov 2013)

Cómo veis Amper? Las voy dando el carnet de largoplacista o mantengo la fe?
Te acabo de leer HisHol... Estamos casi sincronizados.


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

por dios...tírenme ese ibexxxxx

me hace daño a los ojos


----------



## garpie (7 Nov 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A largo plazo es suficiente con mirar este gráfico para saber lo que nos espera, un país endeudado, pobre, triste y envejecido:
> 
> 
> ...



Problema para las que dependan exclusivamente del mercado español.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> por dios...tírenme ese ibexxxxx
> 
> me hace daño a los ojos



solo a los ojos ? :o


----------



## Abner (7 Nov 2013)

Hoy hablaba el Droghi?


----------



## Desencantado (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> por dios...tírenme ese ibexxxxx
> 
> me hace daño a los ojos





muertoviviente dijo:


> solo a los ojos ? :o



Creo que se refiere a los 3 ojos...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Momento Dronji... y margin calls en proceso


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

Desencantado dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a los 3 ojos...



sera hinduista ? :8:


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

Banco de Inglaterra mantiene tipos de interés 0,50%
Creo que Drogui va a decir que los tipos en eurozona no deberían bajar a 0,25%


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Duda general: ¿teneis alguna app para android medio decente? Yo tengo una llamada ibex droid pero falla bastante; por ejemplo añadí unas bankias y luego no me las mostraba en la pantalla principal pero sí en los gráficos, lo cual no me servia de nada :: y por supuesto vale sólo para el mercado español; las anarrosas no las pude añadir. Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Sobre Droghi, para mí los mercados ya están descontando que no baja más. La lógica dice que además el EURUSD irá al pa'rriba...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Nov 2013)

A ver si la incertidumbre baja los precios un poco más!!!
Porque el Drogui fijo que nos trolea....


----------



## alimon (7 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes, las TUB haciendo lo esperado. Mi salida está prevista en 3,20, aunque iremos viendo.

Amper, no reacciona, esperaremos algún movmiento por parte de la empresa.

EZE mariconeando en su niveles 0,40-0,45 como era de esperar.


Vamos con el Drogas, a ver si anima la fiesta (hacia abajo)


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Pedazo vela criminal


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Duda general: ¿teneis alguna app para android medio decente? Yo tengo una llamada ibex droid pero falla bastante; por ejemplo añadí unas bankias y luego no me las mostraba en la pantalla principal pero sí en los gráficos, lo cual no me servia de nada :: y por supuesto vale sólo para el mercado español; las anarrosas no las pude añadir. Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.
> 
> Sobre Droghi, para mí los mercados ya están descontando que no baja más. La lógica dice que además el EURUSD irá al pa'rriba...



Yo uso la de "Bolsa" de yahoo finanzas que venía por defecto en el teléfono.
Tiene un widget para ponerlo en grande una de las pantallas principales, te muestra la información justa, pero rápido. Eso si, con retraso de unos 15-20 min


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Madre de dios la que han liado en 30 seg

Si parpadean se lo pierden


----------



## garpie (7 Nov 2013)

Pero qué coño ha dicho El Drogas??

Edito: tipos al 0,25%


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

LO CUALO????!!!


----------



## alimon (7 Nov 2013)

Pero que ha dicho el jodido yonki este, por favor????????????????


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Bajada de tipos al 0,25%

Crujida de culos en los cortos...pero esto tiene pinta de no terminar todavía.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

salto stop :ouch: cargo largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

Que le van meter el turbo -0,25%, de esta nos salimos.


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

¿alguien sabe que ha pasado? 
Madre de dios.
¿todo en verde al alimón?

Madre mía, mis Iberdrolas. :Baile:


----------



## Abner (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Increíble lo de FranR, efectivamente, por los niveles por tocar, mañana puede estar la cosa entretenida. Cómo obtiene con tanta anticipación ese dato, es algo a lo que no llego.
> 
> Yo no veo distribución, si acaso una ligerísima acumulación, pero vamos, tan pequeña que podríamos decir que hoy se han quedado con saldo neutro.
> 
> ...



Who is the boss bitchezzzzzzz?????

Esto estaba preparado desde ayer.


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe que ha pasado?
> Madre de dios.
> ¿o es error de ecobolsa, todo en verde al alimón?



Pista: bce.

A pensar, que el hundimiento ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Bajada de tipos al 0,25%*
> 
> Crujida de culos en los cortos...pero esto tiene pinta de no terminar todavía.



Ello...
.
.
.
.


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bajada de tipos al 0,25%
> 
> Crujida de culos en los cortos...pero esto tiene pinta de no terminar todavía.



Todo un brote verde, un claro indicador de que nos estamos recuperando. ::::

Esto es la demostracion de que estamos totalmente en la ruina. Tipos al 0% para mediados de 2014. Que siga la fiesta que SAN no ha ganado suficiente aun.

Nos vemos por ahi arriba, que se yo...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

cerrado el gap 9992 , nos vamos a por el objetivo 10220 :Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Nov 2013)

Drogis para todos!!!! :vomito:
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Joder el ibex ya en los 10k otra vez...

Esta vela ha sido un lanzazo tremendo jo jo


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Nov 2013)

Joder, chapó la web de SerenityMarkets?


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Los que no tenemos tiempo real ya lo veremos cuando llegue, decidme que al menos han subido mis ferroviales :XX:

Joder, últimamente no acierto una.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Joder, chapó la web de SerenityMarkets?



Sí, ahora está en twitter.


----------



## MattCoy (7 Nov 2013)

Puto IBEX...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Joder, chapó la web de SerenityMarkets?



ahi va por la banda Julio César, regatea a Vercingetorix, chuta y ...... ::


----------



## guaxx (7 Nov 2013)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Joder, chapó la web de SerenityMarkets?



Si, no le daba para manternerla, ahora escribe ,mucho en Twitter, @carpatos


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

Me han roto con los cortos... bendito stop...


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cómo veis Amper? Las voy dando el carnet de largoplacista o mantengo la fe?
> Te acabo de leer HisHol... Estamos casi sincronizados.




Yo me quedo, sigo pensando que Bañuelos no querrá palmar pasta y el las tiene a 1,70...


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2013)

Por fin sale la causa de todo el alcismo del ultimo mes y medio. No es lo suficientemente grande el monstruo.


----------



## alimon (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los que no tenemos tiempo real ya lo veremos cuando llegue, decidme que al menos han subido mis ferroviales :XX:
> 
> Joder, últimamente no acierto una.





ecobolsa.com es tu nuevo amigo.


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

y yo fuera de todo...muy bien, cojonudo....espero anr me de una alegria hoy....su puta madre


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los que no tenemos tiempo real ya lo veremos cuando llegue, decidme que al menos han subido mis ferroviales :XX:
> 
> Joder, últimamente no acierto una.




14.205.

De rojo a verde por la vía directa.


----------



## Raponchi (7 Nov 2013)

hannibal dijo:


> los que no tenemos tiempo real ya lo veremos cuando llegue, decidme que al menos han subido mis ferroviales :xx:
> 
> Joder, últimamente no acierto una.



14,17. .


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop :ouch: cargo largos con tres cojones :Baile:



Juas JJJ eres unico, comprate un cuaderno nuevo. porque llevas unos dias que lo estas llenando de borrones


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ahi va por la banda Julio César, regatea a *Vercingetorix*, chuta y ...... ::




No puedo evitar que se me venga a la cabeza el IVA cada vez que leo ese nombre ::


----------



## Chila (7 Nov 2013)

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaa to pa arriba


----------



## MattCoy (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno, pues despues del chupinazo y de saltarme el stop de mis cortos con el velón, que al menos me daba algunos beneficios, voy a volver a ponerme corto... no se si os habeis dado cuenta de lo que ha pasado al tocar los 10000, parece que no puede con esa losa.

Ya, corto en 9995 SL 10026


----------



## Xiux (7 Nov 2013)

Fiesta !!!!







Esto acabará con una Hiper en toda regla, o esperarán a que el Desapalancamiento sea aceptable para las empresas que no para los paises, donde la deuda será brutal e inasumible por generaciones


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Bueno, pues despues del chupinazo y de saltarme el stop de mis cortos con el velón, que al menos me daba algunos beneficios, voy a volver a ponerme corto... no se si os habeis dado cuenta de lo que ha pasado al tocar los 10000, parece que no puede con esa losa.
> 
> Ya, corto en 9995 SL 10026



Ten cuidado que ya conocemos eso de no pasaran. Al final la preparan y te has quedado si un jodido pavo.

Pontelo, ponselo... el stop bien atado.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Bueno, pues despues del chupinazo y de saltarme el stop de mis cortos con el velón, que al menos me daba algunos beneficios, voy a volver a ponerme corto... no se si os habeis dado cuenta de lo que ha pasado al tocar los 10000, parece que no puede con esa losa.
> 
> Ya, corto en 9995 SL 10026



el objetivo son los 10220 y con este dato lo van a llevar ahi , tenlo por seguro chaval


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno. La primera vez que el Drogui no me la lía.


----------



## MattCoy (7 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ten cuidado que ya conocemos eso de no pasaran. Al final la preparan y te has quedado si un jodido pavo.
> 
> Pontelo, ponselo... el stop bien atado.



Ya, lo sé... por eso siempre SL, si pierdo será poco comparado con lo que antes gané...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el objetivo son los 10220 y con este dato lo van a llevar ahi , tenlo por seguro chaval



Hoy? ienso:


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el objetivo son los 10220 y con este dato lo van a llevar ahi , tenlo por seguro chaval



Pero no habiamos quedado que eran 8400? El gran Pullback, plimo habla con este anda ....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno. La primera vez que el Drogui no me la lía.



a mi si , sera hijo de satanas :ouch: acaba de quemar el ultimo cartucho el muy tarao , debio guardarlo para cuando la cosa estuviera malita :vomito:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Bién. Este més Bankia me paga la hipoteca...hijos de puta.

Le subo el SL a 1.06.


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno. La primera vez que el Drogui no me la lía.



Ni a mi. Estar fuera de índices es lo que tiene :XX:

A ver si las AnaRosas se contagian y dan otro peponazo, que ya total, puestos a la orgía, que lo mismo les daba.


----------



## jjsuamar (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Duda general: ¿teneis alguna app para android medio decente? Yo tengo una llamada ibex droid pero falla bastante; por ejemplo añadí unas bankias y luego no me las mostraba en la pantalla principal pero sí en los gráficos, lo cual no me servia de nada :: y por supuesto vale sólo para el mercado español; las anarrosas no las pude añadir. Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.
> 
> Sobre Droghi, para mí los mercados ya están descontando que no baja más. La lógica dice que además el EURUSD irá al pa'rriba...



Yo uso el de investing, ves el tiempo real de todo el mundo, pero no puedes crear cartera, solo seguir los valores que añadas.


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bién. Este més Bankia me paga la hipoteca...hijos de puta.
> 
> Le subo el SL a 1.06.



Cuota o integra? :

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2013)

Casi nada,200 puntitos de indice en milisegundos...vaya seriedad tiene el chicharro este :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ni a mi. Estar fuera de índices es lo que tiene :XX:
> 
> A ver si las AnaRosas se contagian y dan otro peponazo, que ya total, puestos a la orgía, que lo mismo les daba.



Aun que solo sea por la devaluación de leuro esto es bueno para las anarosas.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 14:27 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> Cuota o integra? :
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



No jodas. Cuota...:: y bueno, ni eso, alomejó.


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> banco de inglaterra mantiene tipos de interés 0,50%
> creo que drogui va a decir que los tipos en eurozona no deberían bajar a 0,25%



owned !!!!!


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno oficialmente dejo de hacer el mongui con cortos largos y chicharros y voy a entrar en Enagas con la mitad de la liquidez y dividendo que te crio, la otra mitad ya veremos si tef u otra, el año que viene dira.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Nov 2013)

Here we go!!!


----------



## Abner (7 Nov 2013)

Se han pasado 3 pueblos de frenada. Tengo ganas de llegar a casa a ver cómo ha sido la vela vista con mi mierdi sistema.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Se han pasado 3 pueblos de frenada. Tengo ganas de llegar a casa a ver cómo ha sido la vela vista con mi mierdi sistema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Así a sido.


----------



## inversobres (7 Nov 2013)

Ya ha hablado el Goldman de la LTRO. Estaba mas que claro que sacarian en bazooka.

Inflacion camuflada = negocio del siglo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2013)

llego de comer, y veo que en el dax le han dejado el culo como la bandera de japón a los cortos. vela de 70 pipos en 1 minuto. pasándose de frenada marca máximo, 9193c

Este movimiento bien podría ser el harlem shake despioje antes de la corrección. Que sino se nos junta con el rally navideño.


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Se han pasado 3 pueblos de frenada. Tengo ganas de llegar a casa a ver cómo ha sido la vela vista con mi mierdi sistema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



No problem, ya te la posteo yo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2013)

ahora mismo, lo mas sensato es cerrar el software, y aprovechar la soleada tarde.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Suena a despioje y expolio

edit: Madre mía, como desde que aquí peguen un reversal de mi vida...


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

Amper! UP! 1,22


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

El ibex es un chicharro sin alma

Se marca de 100 puntos en 100 puntos como si nada...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Suena a despioje y expolio
> 
> edit: Madre mía, como desde que aquí peguen un reversal de mi vida...



dias como hoy, estar dentro es jugar a la ruleta o ludopatia. Tanta volatilidad no cabe dentro de un sistema con rentabilidad pequeña pero constante.


----------



## alimon (7 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Amper! UP! 1,22



ya, Pero el volumen es de mierda y así no hacemos nah.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (7 Nov 2013)

Estoy por aprovechar la bajada de Penney de ayer para hacer un mete-saca, ¿podréis informar del pre-market?


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Estoy por aprovechar la bajada de Penney de ayer para hacer un mete-saca, ¿podréis informar del pre-market?



Disparado de cojones. A mi me marca 8.12, que teniendo en cuenta que entré a 8.2, pues no me viene nada mal.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Ya he agradecido a los que me habeis informado de ferrovial, lo que veo es que la usbida ha sido con un volumen ridiculo :: esto se va pabajo otra vez.

Por cierto, doblemente gracias por lo de ecobolsa, se agradece auqnue no trabajemos intradia porque sobre todo para la entrada para mi es fundamental el intradia


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

Imtech no respira....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Suena a despioje y expolio
> 
> edit: *Madre mía, como desde que aquí peguen un reversal de mi vida...*



A que lo hacen...

jo jo


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (7 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Disparado de cojones. A mi me marca 8.12, que teniendo en cuenta que entré a 8.2, pues no me viene nada mal.



Siempre me pasa lo mismo joer, en lugar de entrar a última hora del día del castañazo me espero al día siguiente y ya amanece disparada y la operación pierde casi toda la gracia.

Siempre igual, no aprendemos... :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Nov 2013)

sinceramente aqui hay alguien gafe.... se pone corto y pepinazo, le cierra el SL y se pone largo y .....


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

TELEFONICA áténsé los machos
Alemania La filial alemana de Telefónica reduce sus ventas un 5% a septiembre y propondrá un dividendo de 525 millones
Brasil Ganancia de Telefónica Brasil cae 17 por ciento, incumple estimaciones - Terra


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

El ibex no tiene ganas de trolleo 

Hace un rato en los 10k y ahora transitando por los 9880. 

Pedazo mierdo-indice.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex no tiene ganas de trolleo
> 
> Hace un rato en los 10k y ahora transitando por los 9880.
> 
> Pedazo mierdo-indice.



Señor, suba el nivel de guano de su firma porque la guerra de divisas acaba de confirmar su continuación...


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Vengo de comer y veo que mis minolles en bolsa...







ná, que no damos salío de probes :´(


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Señor, suba el nivel de guano de su firma porque la guerra de divisas acaba de confirmar su continuación...



Todavía no procede

Estamos en un ciclo sano.


----------



## ikergutierrez (7 Nov 2013)

Que opinais de que las empresas pesadas del Ibex35 hayan reducido su autocartera al minimo e incluso el Banco de España se haya desecho de su peso en BME?

Preparan una caida?
A que precio volveran a comprar lo que ahora venden? -10%, -20%?


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Que opinais de que las empresas pesadas del Ibex35 hayan reducido su autocartera al minimo e incluso el Banco de España se haya desecho de su peso en BME?
> 
> Preparan una caida?
> A que precio volveran a comprar lo que ahora venden? -10%, -20%?



Para mí está claro que preparaban una caida y muchos indicadores lo confirman. De hecho pocos valores no están muy caros a día de hoy. Pero el Supermario les ha pillado a pie cambiado creo yo, y con el rally de fin de año a la vuelta de la esquina... pues yo pensaba que veríamos alguna corrección fuerte en estos dias aún, y puede que pase. Pero todo apunta a que esto seguirá parriba unas semanas más, aunque no con demasiada fuerza emho.

El problema es que en estos escenarios, los análisis técnicos no sirven de mucho cuando hay decisiones exógenas.


----------



## jord (7 Nov 2013)

despues de la euforia inicial......aún cierra en negativo hoy xD


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> sinceramente aqui hay alguien gafe.... se pone corto y pepinazo, le cierra el SL y se pone largo y .....



Conosimiento, humildah, fed (...o en su caso EZB) pero dejelo asin, si algo funciona -1*(bien) dejelo estar. Antes era peor, que a veces acertaba.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Se van a hacer caca los usanos...


----------



## romanrdgz (7 Nov 2013)

Dentro en Popular en 4.28. Primer objetivo, 4.50, y después 5.00


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (7 Nov 2013)

Mirar la cotización de Natraceutical es tan entretenido como ver evaporarse el agua de un charco....


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Rojo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Usanos en negativo

Hoy los leoncios las sobras de las gacelas se las llevan para la casa...


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Imtech no respira....



Y mñn presentacion de Tef,esta semana hago pleno.Si alguien quiere saludar a pandoro que me avise, ahi le tengo en la sala de estar con un tulipán en una mano y un canuto en la otra


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Nov 2013)

puede que lo que ha pasado hoy sea la trampa alcista que estuvieran cocinando entre la semana pasada y esta

si empiezan a hacer caídas y en los rebotes entrasen compritas de pequeños... entonces se confirmaría


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Nov 2013)

Sí que dura poco el efecto de la drogaína... parece que la gente ya ha desarrollado tolerancia.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Nov 2013)

error común: quedarse mirando embobado el gráfico pensando la de pipos que me he perdido hoy.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Con todo el lio nadie comenta hoy lo de prisa? -6% :: es momento de entrar? :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

En pocos días, y a lo mejor hoy, van a hacer una sesión non-stop de guano que nos vamos a reir...


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

¿Quien había abierto cortos en los 10.000? Por que quisiera hacerle la ola.


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

o sea me han jodido el corto vilmente los hijos de puta y ahora para abajo anda y que les den por culo


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En pocos días, y a lo mejor hoy, van a hacer una sesión non-stop de guano que nos vamos a reir...



...con reversal EPIC que resulta más doloroso


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

A ver ¿que habeis hecho?


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

o sea me han jodido el corto vilmente los hijos de puta y ahora para abajo anda y que les den por culo


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

..........


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Quien había abierto cortos en los 10.000? Por que quisiera hacerle la ola.



Aparecieron el viernes pasado, pero con muy poca carga.El lunes creo q lo dijo un forero


----------



## itaka (7 Nov 2013)

ezentis se nos va a ir a tapar el gapasito 0.32 lo veo venir.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> o sea me han jodido el corto vilmente los hijos de puta y ahora para abajo anda y que les den por culo



Un clasico

El ibex es el índice más cabron que hay


----------



## tesorero (7 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> error común: quedarse mirando embobado el gráfico pensando la de pipos que me he perdido hoy.



... o platita, que estos días, sólo son para que salga victorioso el jato *(-1)


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Sí que dura poco el efecto de la drogaína... parece que la gente ya ha desarrollado tolerancia.



NOP!! - Espere Usted que los alemanes gaceleros miren sus Billones de Euros al 0,25% y va a ver.

Europa del Sur con mucho riesto y poco profit (platita Spain al 3%). Bancos al 0%. Que hacemos con todo este parne?

De todas formas esto es solo pensamientos de un yayo que no sabe na!

vamos a DAX 10.000 y luego ya veremos. (modo gato on).


----------



## Xiux (7 Nov 2013)

TESLA tocando los 140$ , y sigue la corrección bruta


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> o sea me han jodido el corto vilmente los hijos de puta y ahora para abajo anda y que les den por culo



Cuando habla el drogui...


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Nov 2013)

Que os parece entrar a Indra para medio plazo? viendo la grafica semanal parece formar un HCHi y ahora misma esta en el soporte del canal creciente


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)




----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Cuando habla el drogui...



Joder cabrado como una mona, me voy aun reunión de puta madre bendito stop, que encima me ha saltado por bien poco y la ostia y ahora para abajo, vuelvo y el ibex en rojo ni medio normal oiga!
::
::
::
::
::


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2013)

menuda vuelta ..........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Nov 2013)

SSShhh, hay alguien ahí?

No se vuelvan locos, Twitter a 46$ sale a múltiplos de Facebook. A 24$ era un regalo, un regalo dentro del loco mundo este.

Me vuelvo a la tumba.


----------



## Montegrifo (7 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ezentis se nos va a ir a tapar el gapasito 0.32 lo veo venir.



Eso sería un gran oportunidad


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno ahora que me lleven esas BME a 18 y se me pasa el cabreo...


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

Pepino, yo te invoco!!! ¿Como ves lo de Zillow, que está perforando el mínimo de 76? ¿La fruta está madura o esperamos a ver si los toros responden?


----------



## pumpupthejam (7 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Bueno, pues despues del chupinazo y de saltarme el stop de mis cortos con el velón, que al menos me daba algunos beneficios, voy a volver a ponerme corto... no se si os habeis dado cuenta de lo que ha pasado al tocar los 10000, parece que no puede con esa losa.
> 
> Ya, corto en 9995 SL 10026



Máximo IBEX	10.025,9000
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (7 Nov 2013)

Sesión llena de hijoputismo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno, Me voy.

La proxima vez que vea las pantallas me habrán saltado los SL y se habrá ido para arriba...como siempre.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

No se que proyecto me hace mas gracia...Si los laboratorios de pfiezer con su viagra en irlanda o la carcel de holanda


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En pocos días, y a lo mejor hoy, van a hacer una sesión non-stop de guano que nos vamos a reir...



...y tal
.
.
.

¡Que pelada de vela en el DAX !, madre mia


----------



## garpie (7 Nov 2013)

Qué gustazo de sesión para la vista, oiga


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

¿Sesión para la Historia? ¿Se abren las puertas del Infierno? ¿Bertok tendrá mañana agujetas de cascársela?


----------



## sr.anus (7 Nov 2013)

y yo en el trabajo. que gozada tiene que ser ver esto en vivo. por favor cierra donde estas ahora putibex


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Nov 2013)

Iniciado por Pepitoria Ver Mensaje
Suena a despioje y expolio

edit: Madre mía, como desde que aquí peguen un reversal de mi vida...

A que lo hacen...

jo jo
__________________



Pepitoria dijo:


> A que lo hacen...
> 
> jo jo




Y lo hicieron


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ezentis se nos va a ir a tapar el gapasito 0.32 lo veo venir.



Ezentis se ha salido de la jran alcista, entrar ahora es lo de cuchillo que cae y esas cosas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2013)

¿Qué habéis tocado?


----------



## tesorero (7 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis tocado?



Si yo te contara....:baba:


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

Venga, ahora cerramos en verde, y ya tenemos la mejor jornada Ever.


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis tocado?



Yo no he sido


----------



## tarrito (7 Nov 2013)

bueno chavalada ... en la clase práctica de hoy, vamos a ver un Jráfico en tiempo real de Ibex35:


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

Dentro en Twitter, $47.39


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Dentro en Twitter, $47.39


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



20 acciones, pá'los nietos y ya tal ... 8:8:8:


----------



## tarrito (7 Nov 2013)

aprovechando el ambiente trolleril, les formulo una inocente pregunta ::

a este paso, ¿llegaremos a ver tipos de interés negativos? :ouch:

respondan con conosimiento


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Vamos a ver que nos dejan al cierre europedo...

Mañana puede ser de aupa la brecha guanosa.


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

me voy a llorar un poco al hilo de las anarosas...


----------



## Galifrey (7 Nov 2013)

Diario de un aspirante a gacelérido. Lección 1: "Siempre eres más gilipollas de lo que crees"

1. Hace un par de meses, después de un sesudo análisis y con consenso absoluto de analistas, amigotes, expertos, etc... decido abrir posición en CAF.

2. Siguiendo el método de invertir poco a poco, mi posición es pequeña para protegerme de los vaivenes de los mercadoh.

3. Llevo tres meses  uy, ahora no, espero a que baje un poco más porque quiero triplicar posición. Ejperaré mi momhentoh.

4. Hace tres o cuatro días la veo a 379: ¿le meto ahora o me espero un poco? Me espero, encontraré mejor momento "porqueyolovalgo"

5. En dos días se mete en 390: "mierda, me estoy perdiendo el subidón de verdad hacía su precio objetivo de 420"

6. Pánico-Prisa-Dinamismo mal entendido: ¡es ahora o nunca, esta es la buena! Resulta que no tengo liquidez.

7. El "Hestratega": si vendo rápido mis telf. que ya han soltao dividendo y me queda la cosa en tablas, obtengo pasta para pillar las Caf a 390. Venta de telf.

8. La realidadh: "coño, las he vendido y no me sale la pasta de la venta (es mi primera venta) ¿cuanto mierdas tarda esto?. Me desconecto. Trabajo un rato. Vuelvo a mi broker: ¡Ah, ya me han ingresado la pasta! A ver si hasta he tenido suerte y han frenado o corregido un poco. ¡Meeeeeeec! ¡Error! Caf: 394.

9. Lección: errores pasado no se corrigen con errores presentes. No compro más Caf y lo doy por perdido.

10. El vino y la bolsa: me voy a comer. Bebo un poquillo. Me siento ligero, suelto, que coño, resuelto, valiente, dinámico. Tener la liquidez que pensaba destinar a un fin, no poder hacerlo, estar contentillo de unas copas de vino...¡insoportable!

11. Qué parezca que haces algo/From lost to the river: bueno, pues refuerzo posición en enagás y al menos, sin liquidez, podré pensar en otra cosa y liberarme de este ansia irrefrenable "de hacer algo".

12. Vengo a contar mis penas al foro.

Por desahogarme y por si le sirve de algo a otro pardillo como yo.


----------



## MattCoy (7 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Bueno, pues despues del chupinazo y de saltarme el stop de mis cortos con el velón, que al menos me daba algunos beneficios, voy a volver a ponerme corto... no se si os habeis dado cuenta de lo que ha pasado al tocar los 10000, parece que no puede con esa losa.
> 
> Ya, corto en 9995 SL 10026



Como dije, trampa alcista en toda regla... ya van dos veces que veo donde meter los cortos, ahora solo me falta saber donde cerrarlos... porque con lo que habia llegado a ganar con el que venia del 9999, tenia el SL en 9900, donde me ha saltado... bueno, prefiero pensar que me he ahorrado 95 puntos, pero al no ir con demasiado apalancamiento... pues como que no cuenta tanto.

Lo que si que me da miedo es el proximo asalto al 10000, no vaya a ser el bueno, pero bueno, mis cortos estarán cerrados con ganancias antes de que eso pase, si no hay gap por medio


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> me voy a llorar un poco al hilo de las anarosas...



me da que alguien ha picado hoy con bankia :fiufiu:

Hoy los leoncios tiran con bala :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Rojo.



Vamos mejorando!!! :Aplauso:


Pepitoria dijo:


> ...con reversal EPIC que resulta más doloroso



Su sadismo me resulta reconfortante



Monlovi dijo:


> aprovechando el ambiente trolleril, les formulo una inocente pregunta ::
> 
> a este paso, ¿llegaremos a ver tipos de interés negativos? :ouch:
> 
> respondan con conosimiento



Esa pregunta se la han hecho a mi ya-no-tan-amigo Mario. Estamos desde hace tiempo en intereses reales negativos (para la banca, claro). Luego vendrán lo lloros que si fue imposible evitar la burbuja de tal, que si hay desequilibrios en cual.

Hijos de puta son.

[Mode RafaXL off]


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Ojetes dilatados para el cierre europedo...

La tarde pueden seguir guano non-stop

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 17:20 ----------


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

Telefónica va a ser épica


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos mejorando!!! :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Su sadismo me resulta reconfortante



Al mercado hay que ir con Vaselina en la mano y con Hemoal en la otra...

Aquí se aprende a hostias


----------



## amago45 (7 Nov 2013)

Telefónica va a ser épica :´´´(


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos mejorando!!! :Aplauso:



step by step...

¿esta otra tonalidad le gusta para el verde o la ve demasiado apagada?







---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 17:29 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Telefónica va a ser épica :´´´(



Me imagino hoy la cara de Ponzi a lo largo del día. Habrá cambiado más de color que el IBEX.


----------



## alimon (7 Nov 2013)

Me he ido a tomar un cafe a las 15:00 con el ibex en verde +0,80.

Vengo y me encuentro con esto, joder.

Repetid conmigo cien veces "no abriré posiciones los días de alta volatilidad"

Y eso que tampoco me voy a quejar, que quitando las COL que se nos mueren y las EZE que se tiran a la parte baja del canal, TUB bastante bien y AMP aguanta con su mierda volumen.

Que locura de tarde. Luego os leo.



Edito: *Los ojetes como los llevamos?* Espero que tengamos cremita suficiente en stock.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Venga, que los usanos tienen toda la tarde

Todavía pueden meter una vela escombro


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> step by step...
> 
> ¿esta otra tonalidad le gusta para el verde o la ve demasiado apagada?
> 
> ...



Me alegro de no tener una mesa como la de Pollastre...hasta aqui puedo leerTampoco es para tanto, total unos pipos arriba o abajo, pecata minuta.Por si las moscas para hacer mas llevadera la travesia por el desierto de 15 meses de reestructuracion en imtech he asegurado los beneficios de Tef con un stop en 12.


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...Por si las moscas para hacer mas llevadera la travesia por el desierto de 15 meses de reestructuracion en imtech he asegurado los beneficios de Tef con un stop en 12.



que hoy no le ha saltado por el pelo de un calvo :fiufiu:

y esperar al cierre, que son capaces de montarla aún más gorda.


----------



## MattCoy (7 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Quien había abierto cortos en los 10.000? Por que quisiera hacerle la ola.



Fui yo, en 9995, pero no crea, que lo de hoy he tenido mucha suerte, sobre las 14:20 el IBEX estaba muy muy cerca de mi SL... antes de irse para abajo. Lo positivo es que si hubiese saltado, solo hubieran sido unos pocos puntos, pero me hubiera perdido la bajada, la proxima vez tengo que darle 4-5 puntos más de lo que diga mi sistema, que he estado muy cerca de cagarla ajustando al maximo, porque no veia claro que se fuera a dar la vuelta. Pero es lo que tiene operar en determinados momentos, que no hay demasiado tiempo para pensar...

De todos modos el SL para mañana lo voy a poner en 9840, asi me garantizo 155 pipos si esto se da la vuelta mañana y si no, pues que siga cayendo.

Salu2


----------



## Xiux (7 Nov 2013)

TESLA 139, tocó 137 y quiere mas guano


----------



## sinnombrex (7 Nov 2013)

Acabo de ponerme al dia de todo lo sucedido. 

Imtech me saca el stop con mínimas perdidas, entrada en 2.315 y salida en 2.309 
Telefónica bajando demasiado y mañana da resultados (espero que no sean como los de imtech), Eon como una montaña rusa y tambien para abajo.

Por lo menos no me ha dado tiempo a sufrir mucho, he tenido un dia bastante entretenido xD.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2013)

que un un indice (ibex) se mueva un 6% en 4 horas es para mirar y quedarse pasmao sobre todo si pierde 100 puntos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno. Se me vendieron las Bankias. 100 eurillos de beneficio. Algo es algo.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

9400? o qué?


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

A mi me parece que el IBEX tiene un soporte fuerte en 9.740, con esta, se ha apoyado en el 5 veces en las 9 ultimas sesiones.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Nov 2013)

Entro en una reunion. Tenganme informado de los resultados de GAM que les voy leyendo con el rabillo del ojo...

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

OoM

*[Imtech]*







---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 18:57 ----------








[El ibex ::]


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> A ver si se hunde...
> Esperemos que subieran tanto el valor para esta venta y ahora lo desplomen... algunos de por aquí esteríamos encantados....



No me joda, que vendí la mitad a 21,75, pero sigo estando dentro con la otra mitad. En cuanto toque treinta, que se desplome, porque yo ya no aguantaré más. 

Claro que a partir de hoy, siempre podré justificar mi odio a los bancos centrales en que en el mismo día me jodieron especulando con acciones y con la bajada de intereses. Casi me siento Gordon Gekko. 

Puta casta. La emprendedora biotecnológica, primero vive de las subvenciones y ahora se apunta a las reuniones a 10.000 por sesión. La guionista analfabeta, primero cobra la indemnización por cese y luego se lleva el segundo premio del Planeta. Y el Banco España espera al primer calentón de BME para colocar su paquete fuera del mercado. Que viva la transparencia. HDLGP.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno, tras un barrido rápido de los valores hispanistanies, sólo me quedo con 3 y realmente sólo 1 me da entrada, pero no inmediata:
-Indra
-Uralita
-Viscofan

Pongo gráfico de la última. Ese gap creo que no tardará en cerrarse, lo vigilaré de cerca.







P.D. Pirata de agua dulce, ¿como haces para que te salga la imagen tan ampliada con imageshack? ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, tras un barrido rápido de los valores hispanistanies, sólo me quedo con 3 y realmente sólo 1 me da entrada, pero no inmediata:
> -Indra
> -Uralita
> -Viscofan
> ...



Pues mirando rapido y mal hasta 38,5 ... por lo menos y posiblemente 37 yo no meteria la patita ahi dentro (volumen, poca reaccion, primer movimiento fuerte bajista).


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OoM
> 
> *[Imtech]*
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el grafico. Hacia mucho que no se veía semejante espectáculo bursátil...
Pirata que stop pondrías a Timof?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Nov 2013)

Vaya despropósito lo de Twitter.


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Nov 2013)

Creo que los indices americanos van a caer con mucha fuerza proximamente. El YEN ha tenido un comportamiento extremadamente extraño a lo largo de hoy, ha sido muy inusual. El yen se ha utilizado para financiar compras a tipos bajos mediante carry trades en usa al calor del QE y el comportamiento de los pares del yen hoy han sido bastante confusos. Me da la mala impresion que se estan cerrando esos prestamos de yenes dada la extrema fortaleza que esta exhibiendo el yen ahora mismo. Eso y el fuerte dato de PIB usano hoy...

Voy corto desde 1756 SPX, Twitter ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso de la euforia. 

No veo otra explicación a que el USDJPY suba 80 pips para bajar luego 150. Este comportamiento no lo he visto en mucho tiempo, alguien ha detectado algo y esta comprando yenes a mansalva, siendo el yen una divisa riskon-riskoff ahora mismo estamos de riskoff- liquidacion de riesgos.

No se que pensáis vosotros.


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Nov 2013)

Quería volver a mencionar el gráfico de Peugeot diario, ¿alguna opinión sobre él?

Por Elliot parece haber hecho el retroceso abc y empieza a tirar hacia arriba, si supera los 11 sería mas fiable. MACD girado al alza, manos fuertes entrando...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (7 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entro en una reunion. Tenganme informado de los resultados de GAM que les voy leyendo con el rabillo del ojo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk



Le puedo informar de que han abierto hace varios meses locales, donde venden su maquinaria de todo tipo, usada.......
Con eso ya se puede hacer una idea de donde salen los números de su beneficio de explotación ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

Adiós anarosas.... Adiós..... No pudo ser.... Había que ejecutar plusvis 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Creo que los indices americanos van a caer con mucha fuerza proximamente. El YEN ha tenido un comportamiento extremadamente extraño a lo largo de hoy, ha sido muy inusual. El yen se ha utilizado para financiar compras a tipos bajos mediante carry trades en usa al calor del QE y el comportamiento de los pares del yen hoy han sido bastante confusos. Me da la mala impresion que se estan cerrando esos prestamos de yenes dada la extrema fortaleza que esta exhibiendo el yen ahora mismo. Eso y el fuerte dato de PIB usano hoy...
> 
> Voy corto desde 1756 SPX, Twitter ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso de la euforia.
> 
> ...



opino igual

los movimientos sospechosos, los ví ayer y el 30 de Octubre en el FDAX...

distribución basicamente, seguida de testeos de niveles (ahora están testeando de nuevo)

me gustaría saber si esos días detectó algo sospechoso en ese par u otra serie... ya sabe, no hay tiempo material para que un alma pueda analizar la colosal inmensidad que representa todo el mercado, por lo que no viene mal contrastar indicios de diferentes mercados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

Hannibal, las imágenes son de 1600x1200 y las subo sin modificar tamaño.

Te lo miro
@ponzi

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OoM
> 
> *[Imtech]*





Me meti esta mañana y ya acumulo un 7% en pérdidas. Suerte me metí sólo la puntita ::. ¿Un stop loss válido sería los 2,01?


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> opino igual
> 
> los movimientos sospechosos, los ví ayer y el 30 de Octubre en el FDAX...
> 
> ...



Yo me centro en divisas e indices. Es muy sencillo de explicar, intentare der breve y concisco ya qje ahora deberia estar estudiando.

La FED imprime 80.000 millones de dolares al mes. Los stocks and bonds suben si parar gracias a la liquidez.

Grandes especuladores y fondos invierten apalancados en USA. Piden yenes prestados al 0.25%+diferencial que pide el banco y los invierten en stock and bonds. Ello genera venta de yenes y demanda de dolares, que resulta en un soporte para el USD en los mercados de divisas y USDJPY en especial, mientras el USD DEBERIA irse a los infiernos con tanta impresion de dinero.

Hoy el fuerte dato de pib es claro y no deja lugar a dudas: habra tapering pronto o muy pronto. Y en este negocio donde para ganar fuerte hay que ser siempre los primeros, creo que han empezado a liquidar posiciones respaldadas por prestamos en yenes, porque el spike alcista del USDJPY para bajar 150 pips de seguido no me permite otra interpretación posible, ya que un PIB americano fuerte significa tapering y fin dr QE por tanto USD fuerte. Y un USDJPY muy fuerte. No tiene sentido. La unica explicación que encuentro es que la demanda de dolares respaldada por carrytrades que ha habido para invertir en mercados americanos ha empezado a desplegar posiciones. 

Puedo equivocarme. Pero con lo que he visto hoy, estoy bastante convencido. Por favor que alguien más explique su opinión, porque he entrado corto en el SP500 y estoy valorando seriamente entrar con to lo gordo.


----------



## atman (7 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Le puedo informar de que han abierto hace varios meses locales, donde venden su maquinaria de todo tipo, usada.......
> Con eso ya se puede hacer una idea de donde salen los números de su beneficio de explotación ::



Creo que hablan de Gamesa (ticker GAM) y no de General de Alquileres de Maquinaria-GAM (ticker GALQ) 

Pero gracias por la info...


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Creo que hablan de Gamesa...
> 
> Pero gracias por la info...



Ya decía yo... Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2013)

Me han echado de JCP con +1200$ de vellón en un día, y solo puedo cabrearme pensando que el hijo de puta de Montoro se va a llevar el 47%.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## juanfer (7 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que un un indice (ibex) se mueva un 6% en 4 horas es para mirar y quedarse pasmao sobre todo si pierde 100 puntos



El chicharro del ibex, hoy ha paseado 600 pipos 300 de subida y 300 de bajada.


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo me centro en divisas e indices. Es muy sencillo de explicar, intentare der breve y concisco ya qje ahora deberia estar estudiando.
> 
> La FED imprime 80.000 millones de dolares al mes. Los stocks and bonds suben si parar gracias a la liquidez.
> 
> ...



No viajas sólo.

Que la fuerza nos acompañe 8:


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me han echado de JCP con +1200$ de vellón en un día, y solo puedo cabrearme pensando que el hijo de puta de Montoro se va a llevar el 47%.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



que desdichado eres r3v3, en proporción los imtecheños directamente nos tendriamos que tirar por un puente :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me han echado de JCP con +1200$ de vellón en un día, y solo puedo cabrearme pensando que el hijo de puta de Montoro se va a llevar el 47%.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Thanks man ::::::

Viajas sólo


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo me centro en divisas e indices. Es muy sencillo de explicar, intentare der breve y concisco ya qje ahora deberia estar estudiando.
> 
> La FED imprime 80.000 millones de dolares al mes. Los stocks and bonds suben si parar gracias a la liquidez.
> 
> ...



gracias por sus impresiones

debida a mi ignorancia, no le puedo ni rebatir ni confirmar lo que comenta

sí le puedo decir que buscarle la razón a los movimientos del mercado me ha costado muchos euros, sobretodo porque ello te predispone a que si le dan la vuelta te sale el "tengo la razón cojones, a esta posición la acabaré ganando"...

no digo que no esté ocurriendo eso que usted especula, no lo sé, pero perfectamente puede acertar y al día siguiente pueden hacer un reversal con continuidad en el medio plazo en contra de toda lógica

en fin, que no soy nadie para decir nada a alguien que conoce más que yo el forex, pero si entra con "todo lo gordo"........ como siempre calma, esperar punto de entrada y stops

suerte


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Nov 2013)

Carlos Maria analizo tambien Imtech a peticion de algun burbujista malabarista 
La bolsa por Carlos María: Las peticiones de los lectores.


----------



## Krim (7 Nov 2013)

Bueno, aun te queda año para hacer minusvalías jaja

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OoM
> 
> *[Imtech]*
> 
> ...



Las trampas alcistas son como las bombas atómicas.

Dios que dolor para los pillados.


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Carlos Maria analizo tambien Imtech a peticion de algun burbujista malabarista
> La bolsa por Carlos María: Las peticiones de los lectores.



Y la bajada a los 2,14?:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 20:46 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Las trampas alcistas son como las bombas atómicas.
> 
> Dios que dolor para los pillados.



Bertok no empieces a tocarte con el guano, que cada vez que lo haces en dos semanas se sube el ibex 300 puntos:ouch:


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo me centro en divisas e indices. Es muy sencillo de explicar, intentare der breve y concisco ya qje ahora deberia estar estudiando.
> 
> La FED imprime 80.000 millones de dolares al mes. Los stocks and bonds suben si parar gracias a la liquidez.
> 
> ...



Que SL tienes?


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y la bajada a los 2,14?:fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 20:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Todavía no me toco, sólo me rozo.

Me estoy jugando un dineral con 9 minis en el SP.

Oremos, es importante 8:


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

LOL.....futuros ibex en 9.6XX


Aquí les dejo al intrépido himbresóh que hoy ha entrado a mitad de vela alcista y ha aguantado posición a ver si mañana esto recupera.....su situación es la del gordito al principio del video.....el final del video no es otro que el que desearía todo forero que se precio del HVEI si el gordito fuese el ibex....


[YOUTUBE]b89CnP0Iq30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

horemos pues


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que SL tienes?



En principio 1770 a ojo cuando llegue a casa le pego un repaso a los graficos


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las trampas alcistas son como las bombas atómicas.
> 
> Dios que dolor para los pillados.



De ganar un 10% a perder un 6% pues hombre no se ve todos los días.Tengo la sensación de que alguien me ha vacilado a lo grande


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no me toco, sólo me rozo.
> 
> Me estoy jugando un dineral con 9 minis en el SP.
> 
> Oremos, es importante 8:



Suerte cabrón!!!!

A ver si cazas algún cisne negro y de paso unos cientos de puntos!!!:Baile:

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 21:02 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> De ganar un 10% a perder un 6% pues hombre no se ve todos los días.Tengo la sensación de que alguien me ha vacilado a lo grande



De la acción se traduce que los resultados no han ayudado nada....al revés, presentación a las once estando en 2,20 y cerrando un 4% más abajo aprox...:ouch:


Suerte mañana!


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Nov 2013)

En los mercados se esta cociendo algo.

Futuros Ibex 9650, futuros Nikkei abajo 3.5% y un volumen muy inusual en las late trading hours de la sesion americanas de FX. Nunca tradeo a estas horas porque el mercado suele estar MUERTO.

Yo no tengo la capacidad ni las herramientas para discernir con amplitud ni exactitud que esta ocurriendo, ni las ramificaciones de los eventos de hoy, pero lo que si tengo bastante claro es que a estas alturas del partido no es bueno si hablamos de subidas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2013)

Espero a TEF 1€ más abajo y a la plata a 20$.

Otro del club Amper que está dentro para quedarse desde 1.20... (solo la puntita).


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Suerte cabrón!!!!
> 
> A ver si cazas algún cisne negro y de paso unos cientos de puntos!!!:Baile:
> 
> ...



Esto traducido al castellano es que van a tardar mas de lo esperado en poner en practica todo el plan de reestructuración ademas ee algun milloncejo mas.15 de travesía por los canales de amsterdam


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2013)

Bloqueen sus agendas para el 13 de diciembre.... primer aviso.

[YOUTUBE]9LNbF6QZeFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> LOL.....futuros ibex en 9.6XX
> 
> 
> Aquí les dejo al intrépido himbresóh que hoy ha entrado a mitad de vela alcista y ha aguantado posición a ver si mañana esto recupera.....su situación es la del gordito al principio del video.....el final del video no es otro que el que desearía todo forero que se precio del HVEI si el gordito fuese el ibex....
> ...



en mi versión del video el gordito salta sobre el tronco cual trampolín, da un doble salto mortal de espaldas y cae de pie en la orilla. El flaquito cabrón resbala y cae de morros en el charquito ...como acaba la tuya, dices??
optimismo ante todo....ponzi, hablaste de quiebra??? ::


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De ganar un 10% a perder un 6% pues hombre no se ve todos los días.Tengo la sensación de que alguien me ha vacilado a lo grande



El -6% es lo de menos .... El tema es que las trampas alcistas pronostican desplomes por el lado contrario de la pauta de precios.

La última, en este caso trampa bajista, la puedes ver en el mierdibex al caer de los 7800 ..... y luego el rally hasta los 10.000.

Nunca se puede correr detrás de los precios. Hay infinidad de trenes a los que subir.

Suerte y sobre todo mucho cuidado. Disparan a matar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De ganar un 10% a perder un 6% pues hombre no se ve todos los días.Tengo la sensación de que alguien me ha vacilado a lo grande



Pepitoria, ponle el gif a Oom que a mi me da pereza ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Suerte cabrón!!!!
> 
> A ver si cazas algún cisne negro y de paso unos cientos de puntos!!!:Baile:
> 
> ...



100 pipos son 45.000 lagartos 8:8:8:

No los aguanto, me bajo antes seguro :8::8::8:


----------



## Abner (7 Nov 2013)

¡No me lo puedo creer!. ¡¡Es un jodido gap, por lo menos en los datos que me proporciona Visual chart, es un jodido gap de 200 puntos, no hay nada en medio!!

¿Alguien más lo ve así?


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Nov 2013)

Recomiendo un ojo a este articulo y un vistazo a la correlacion entre Indices Nikkei y Americanos con el JPY

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-11-07/japanese-stocks-are-crashing-jpy-surges


----------



## paulistano (7 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> en mi versión del video el gordito salta sobre el tronco cual trampolín, da un doble salto mortal de espaldas y cae de pie en la orilla. El flaquito cabrón resbala y cae de morros en el charquito ...como acaba la tuya, dices??
> optimismo ante todo....ponzi, hablaste de quiebra??? ::



Me descojono con el gordo....mira egarenc, aquí puedes ver tu versión:ouch:

[YOUTUBE]IwyNPo5lE-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

Objetivo 1742 aprox


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> En los mercados se esta cociendo algo.
> 
> Futuros Ibex 9650, futuros Nikkei abajo 3.5% y un volumen muy inusual en las late trading hours de la sesion americanas de FX. Nunca tradeo a estas horas porque el mercado suele estar MUERTO.
> 
> Yo no tengo la capacidad ni las herramientas para discernir con amplitud ni exactitud que esta ocurriendo, ni las ramificaciones de los eventos de hoy, pero lo que si tengo bastante claro es que a estas alturas del partido no es bueno si hablamos de subidas.



yo en principio esperaba una barrida sobre el 9100f, pero los cerdos han estirado 100 puntos más... como siempre, a fuerza de miles de contratos a mercado

me queda bastante trabajo, tengo que re-analizar lo que ha pasado estas dos semanas y sobretodo lo de hoy... tengo que estimar la probabailidad de que hagan una segunda barrida a máximos para la semana que viene...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¡No me lo puedo creer!. ¡¡Es un jodido gap, por lo menos en los datos que me proporciona Visual chart, es un jodido gap de 200 puntos, no hay nada en medio!!
> 
> ¿Alguien más lo ve así?



Yo no veo ná Abni, quizás la razón sea que ya no queda ni una gota de vino....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De ganar un 10% a perder un 6% pues hombre no se ve todos los días.Tengo la sensación de que alguien me ha vacilado a lo grande









más BONUS TRACK



Spoiler


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2013)

Mirando los gráficos, el chute de Drogui ha sido el anuncio de final de fiesta. 

Mañana viernes: coches, boobs, relojes, licores y mucho pandoro.


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Objetivo 1742 aprox



Eso no es un HCH de la ostia?

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 21:22 ----------




Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo en principio esperaba una barrida sobre el 9100f, pero los cerdos han estirado 100 puntos más... como siempre, a fuerza de miles de contratos a mercado
> 
> me queda bastante trabajo, tengo que re-analizar lo que ha pasado estas dos semanas y sobretodo lo de hoy... tengo que estimar la probabailidad de que hagan una segunda barrida a máximos para la semana que viene...



Me lo apunto, pero lo veo improbable. El carry unwinding con jpy ha empezado y los futuros del ibex han cerrado a 96xx


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¡No me lo puedo creer!. ¡¡Es un jodido gap, por lo menos en los datos que me proporciona Visual chart, es un jodido gap de 200 puntos, no hay nada en medio!!
> 
> ¿Alguien más lo ve así?



salen los volúmenes, pero apenas salen ni positivos ni negativos

supongo que entró en subasta por desbordamiento de órdenes a mercado


----------



## Tono (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¡No me lo puedo creer!. ¡¡Es un jodido gap, por lo menos en los datos que me proporciona Visual chart, es un jodido gap de 200 puntos, no hay nada en medio!!
> 
> ¿Alguien más lo ve así?



Pos bienvenido sea y ponga a cada uno en su sitio. Con tanta subida no hay dónde mojar el churro sin que venga Pandoro detrás con el suyo.

Oremus pues...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

Mañana la apertura europea viene al rojo cereza.

Menudo rabazo han metido hoy


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> en mi versión del video el gordito salta sobre el tronco cual trampolín, da un doble salto mortal de espaldas y cae de pie en la orilla. El flaquito cabrón resbala y cae de morros en el charquito ...como acaba la tuya, dices??
> optimismo ante todo....ponzi, hablaste de quiebra??? ::



Pues hombre se están reestructurando y siempre hay una pequeña duda,aunque en este caso la probabilidad de quiebra es baja ya que han inyectado hace nada 500 mill.
El mercado se ha creido que en 6 meses se podia reestructurar una empresa lo cual es prácticamente imposible, los 15 meses actuales me parecen mas realistas.


----------



## Abner (7 Nov 2013)

Aún a riesgo de comerme el mega-owned del siglo, esto es lo que creo que ha pasado, ante las noticias, los leoncios sabían que esto se iba a ir muy para arriba, (o que podían justificar una subida así de burra con las noticias), así que se posicionaron ayer acordemente. En un momento dado de la sesión, se ponen de acuerdo entre ellos, y alguien hace una compra 200 puntos más arriba. Empieza la caída, aquí las gacelas, dicen, tate, voy a ponerme corto que detrás de esta noticia y este subidón, seguro que cerramos el gap. Y sí, cierran el gap, pero los cortos de las gacelas, son los largos de los leoncios. Acumulan más de 1000 contratos en esa bajada. 

Resumiendo, y aunque parezca incréible, los leoncios se han posicionado para seguir subiendo. ¿Cuánto? Ni idea. Pero, posibles niveles sin tocar, que casi seguro se tocan en los próximos días. 
En orden creciente de precio.
9808(f) , 9938(f), 9994(f), y el divertido de verdad. 10099(f) (o sea, 10100(f) por redondear). 

Cágate lorito.....


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Que cachondo hasta Calopez esta en plan vacilon 



Ver archivo adjunto 60266


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Nov 2013)

Abner menuda troleada


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Nov 2013)

SP -1,26%

Sesión guano non-stop 

¿Ha molado , verdad?


----------



## ponzi (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SP -1,26%
> 
> Sesión guano non-stop
> 
> ¿Ha molado , verdad?



Esto si que ha molado

TWTR: Summary for Twitter Inc.- Yahoo! Finance

+76%

...y lo mejor es que pierden pasta

* 25000 mill*


----------



## Abner (7 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner menuda troleada



Estoy más sorprendido yo que tú, fíjate. 

Pero, me limito a poner lo que veo. Ojos antes que cerebro, Janus dixit. 

Es absolutamente hilarante. Lo de hoy ha sido troleada del quince, pero como se cumpla lo que digo, la troleada de los leoncios va a ser bíblica. La cara de conejos a los que les dan las largas que se les va a quedar a las gacelas va a ser de foto.


Me voy a cenar. Hacendado me hallo.


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

ejecuto venta de ibms para equilibrar perdidas de las imtech, o todo lo contrario? eto eh un sin viví. Al final me voy a convertir en dividendista, a la larga creo que la salud te lo agradece y no te comes tanto la olla, oye


----------



## HisHoliness (7 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Eso no es un HCH de la ostia?




Me parece que es un Batman. He visto esa figura otras veces en bolsacanaria, pero vamos, que no se si es una figura fiable.


----------



## ddddd (7 Nov 2013)

Buenas noches.

Tengo que hacerles una preguntilla a nivel fiscal a ver quien puede sacarme de dudas.

A la hora de vender una acción con pérdidas, ¿cuánto tiempo debería pasar desde el momento que las vendes hasta que puedas volver a comprarla contándote esas minusvalías a la hora de promediar en la siguiente Declaración de la Renta?

Tengo entendido que es un mes, ¿es así?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Nov 2013)

Pues probando unos cortitos en el SP, en plan ligero y cubriendo un poco la cartera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me parece que es un Batman. He visto esa figura otras veces en bolsacanaria, pero vamos, que no se si es una figura fiable.



Batman equals guano, bah que rico el vino! We're on celebration!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (7 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SP -1,26%
> 
> Sesión guano non-stop
> 
> ¿Ha molado , verdad?



*Vaaaaaamos hostias* ::::::


----------



## Topongo (7 Nov 2013)

Sigo de una mala ostia xon los cortos que ni 5 cañones por pozas me lo han quitado

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Aún a riesgo de comerme el mega-owned del siglo, esto es lo que creo que ha pasado, ante las noticias, los leoncios sabían que esto se iba a ir muy para arriba, (o que podían justificar una subida así de burra con las noticias), así que se posicionaron ayer acordemente. En un momento dado de la sesión, se ponen de acuerdo entre ellos, y alguien hace una compra 200 puntos más arriba. Empieza la caída, aquí las gacelas, dicen, tate, voy a ponerme corto que detrás de esta noticia y este subidón, seguro que cerramos el gap. Y sí, cierran el gap, pero los cortos de las gacelas, son los largos de los leoncios. Acumulan más de 1000 contratos en esa bajada.
> 
> Resumiendo, y aunque parezca incréible, los leoncios se han posicionado para seguir subiendo. ¿Cuánto? Ni idea. Pero, posibles niveles sin tocar, que casi seguro se tocan en los próximos días.
> En orden creciente de precio.
> ...



Se suel resumir en:

Han tenido 1 mes para prepararlo desde el último discurso, y cuando nosotros vamos, ellos vienen.

Por cierto, si miráis Koncorde-robot, la señal de manos fuertes en los valores es la mínima del año o muy cerca. Nivel de mínimos. alguien lo había visto así tan de golpe?

toca 9400



eso o mañana subidón a última hora para joder


----------



## juanfer (7 Nov 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Tengo que hacerles una preguntilla a nivel fiscal a ver quien puede sacarme de dudas.
> 
> ...



Eran 2 meses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Nov 2013)

Subeobajismo o muelte!



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## egarenc (7 Nov 2013)

que gran país, la mayor burbuja de la historia se generó allí ::::::


----------



## Xiux (7 Nov 2013)

Al final he picado unos tulipanes electricos de esos, Tesla.

Me arrepentiré fijo, y mas con la que se viene

Al que me dijo que venderán coches como FIAT, espero que no lo tenga mu rojo


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Nov 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Tengo que hacerles una preguntilla a nivel fiscal a ver quien puede sacarme de dudas.
> 
> ...



Dos meses para poder compensar minusvalias con plusvis de acciones homogeneas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Nov 2013)

Janus, ¿qué sabes del nuevo castuzo de Iberia?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, me mola tu nuevo avatar.
Es como muy zen.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> un cierre por debajo de 9750, seria ilusionador para los bajistas



de a primera hora de la mañana el mensajito

joder, llegar a casa y ver tus cortos verdes no me lo creo, (ultima vez que promedio queriendo tener razon) de todas formas llamadme raro. Pero no me gusta un pelo, vosotros veis un rabazo para los alcistash. Pero esta bajada no me la creo, y quisiera creermela


Edito

Ponzi vuelve el avatar que tenias, primer aviso, los avatares me sirven para separar el grano de la paja, cuando os leo desde la sombra.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

Tengo una pregunta. no voy a comprar ni de palo, pero por aprender de ustedes. cojan el gráfico vertical de amadeus, pongan vista de 1 año y vista semanal o diaria.

tracen "proyección de fibonacci" (no fibonacci a secas) desde mínimos en 2012 hasta máximos de ese año. Ven? la proyección es exacta a niveles actuales, luego indica corrección ya mismo.

ahora tracen "fibonacci" (no la proyección) en idem: veran como corrige un fibo23, y empieza la segunda onda, corrige otro fibo23 y empieza la tercera onda...


a cuál de los 2 debería hacer caso?


----------



## The Hellion (7 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Sigo de una mala ostia xon los cortos que ni 5 cañones por pozas me lo han quitado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Hemos compartido ecosistema.


----------



## burbujito1982 (8 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ponzi, me mola tu nuevo avatar.
> Es como muy zen.



Habrá que acostumbrarse.

Ya me parecía a mí que no lo "veía" por el hilo. Estoy leyendo en diagonal porque llevo desde las 08:00 fuera de casa y ni me había enterado de lo de los tipos de interés.

La vida es mejor "desconectado", ¡qué paz!


----------



## Chila (8 Nov 2013)

Yo me he salido de TEF, y esperaremos a meores épocas.
Huele a guano.
Suerte con esos cortos, señores, a ver si algún día me animo a operar en cortos también.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (8 Nov 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Tengo que hacerles una preguntilla a nivel fiscal a ver quien puede sacarme de dudas.
> 
> ...



No puedes comprar en los dos meses posteriores ni en los anteriores (!). De hacerlo, el cómputo de esta minusvalía hasta que te vendas las acciones homogéneas estas otras que te has comprado.

Artículo 33.5.f)


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus, ¿qué sabes del nuevo castuzo de Iberia?



De él se comenta que es un tío puro de operaciones y de optimización para ahorrar pasta. Por ello, es un tío rocoso y duro, de los que tienen pocos miramientos para la toma de decisiones porque los medios están por debajo de los fines. Vamos, que es un aprieta tuercas.

También te puedo decir que Antonio Vázquez sale porque ha cumplido una etapa muy bien definida en la que tenía que asegurar la transición temporal que evitase la injerencia política española. Lo que ha sucedido era el plan y así lo ha hecho. Se lleva una millonada por el camino desde el día que comenzó su particular deal.

Les comento el futuro de Iberia: ¿se acuerdan de Terra cuando fue incorporada a TEF como área de negocio y dejando por ello de ser un negocio independiente?. Eso es lo que va a ser Iberia, un negocio imbrincado en algo mayor y de lo que con el tiempo se va a dejar de tener información operativa y financiera.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo me he salido de TEF, y esperaremos a meores épocas.
> Huele a guano.
> Suerte con esos cortos, señores, a ver si algún día me animo a operar en cortos también.



Si algún dia aprende me lo dice y así aprendemos juntos, que a mí me canguele 8:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

a mí, fibo me dice que tef va a 12.06-12.11

cómo lo véis?

---------- Post added 07-nov-2013 at 18:01 ----------

hannibal, te puse los colorines en el otro hilo


----------



## Chila (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí, fibo me dice que tef va a 12.06-12.11
> 
> cómo lo véis?
> 
> ...



¿solo?
poco recorte me parece...

Y me dan miedo mis iberdrolas...no tienen pinta de recortar tanto, pero...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

Más madera:

Czechs Back First Koruna Sales in 11 Years on Inflation


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Estoy más sorprendido yo que tú, fíjate.
> 
> Pero, me limito a poner lo que veo. Ojos antes que cerebro, Janus dixit.
> 
> ...



pues callate que a mi me dada un 102xx , ahora cuando ni idea


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ponzi, me mola tu nuevo avatar.
> Es como muy zen.



Muchas gracias, me quedo con el nuevo avatar al menos unos días, mi entrada en el mundo chicharrero ha sido con todo el pescado vendido, necesito mi momento Zen..

He leído bien?La vamos a tener comprando en Fisher Price?

Juguetes, equipamiento para bebés, consejos para padres y juegos en línea: Fisher-Price

Si es así felicidadessss


----------



## paulistano (8 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si nunca has estado, cógete un viaje a Amsterdam, te va a gustar  Siento lo de las imtech, parece ser que los beneficios tendrán que esperar hasta 2015, si quitamos Alemania no van tan mal.



Ya habéis comentado, bestinver se está llevando una buena hostia.... Y con el 5% que lleva.... 

Mañana más. 

Abner, según tus niveles a primera hora con el gap se puede intentar algo.... Un larguito.... De seguir subiendo y ser guanofake..... A pensarlo en la apertura. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya habéis comentado, bestinver se está llevando una buena hostia.... Y con el 5% que lleva....
> 
> Mañana más.
> 
> ...



Tienen el 5% de la empresa pero en el "Bestinfond" solo representa un 1,18%. Donde se darían una buena galleta es si bmw bajase un 10% en un dia.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí, fibo me dice que tef va a 12.06-12.11
> 
> cómo lo véis?
> 
> ...



Y por ello le vuelvo a dar thanks, uno sólo no vale. Muchas gracias de nuevo, ahora es mucho más sencillo verlo.

Al respecto de telefónica, supongo que esto le afectará para bien: Telecom Italia venderá su filial Argentina, emitirá bonos y trasferirá miles de antenas - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 01:28 ----------

Bueno, y esto casi merece un hilo aparte, aunque lo que digan los analistos hay que cogerlo mucho con pinzas:
Las bolsas mundiales podrían perder la mitad de su valor hasta 2015 - eleconomistaamerica.com


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y por ello le vuelvo a dar thanks, uno sólo no vale. Muchas gracias de nuevo, ahora es mucho más sencillo verlo.
> 
> Al respecto de telefónica, supongo que esto le afectará para bien: Telecom Italia venderá su filial Argentina, emitirá bonos y trasferirá miles de antenas - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




Si la parte italiana es muy rentable, la cuestión es convencerles de vender Argentina y Brasil...sobre todo Brasil antes del colapso. Tef tiene que centrarse en 5-6 paises grandes con cuotas del 30%.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 01:34 ----------

Yo ya lo de Pescanova no se como va acabar

Mercadona negocia hacerse con la mayora accionarial de Pescanova. Las Provincias


----------



## Hannibal (8 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si la parte italiana es muy rentable, la cuestión es convencerles de vender Argentina y Brasil...sobre todo Brasil antes del colapso. Tef tiene que centrarse en 5-6 paises grandes con cuotas del 30%.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 01:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre, para Mercadona supondría entrar en el negocio de la fabricación de alimentos a precio de saldo. En el de la distribución sólo les queda internacionalizarse ya; de hecho no sé por qué hay tanto miedo en nuestro pais a irse fuera; ni siquiera ECI se atrevió en su dia a salir más que a Portugal que desde el punto de vista comercial y logístico es hasta más sencillo que abrir en Canarias. Ya podrían aprender de los franceses: Alcampo,Carrefour, Decathlon, Conforama o Darty (aunque éstos compraron cadenas ya con renombre a precio de oro en plena burbuja).

En fin, así nos va, las de aquí compitiendo entre ellas y con las extranjeras, ni se atreven a ir alli a disputarles el sitio de tu a tu :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, para Mercadona supondría entrar en el negocio de la fabricación de alimentos a precio de saldo. En el de la distribución sólo les queda internacionalizarse ya; de hecho no sé por qué hay tanto miedo en nuestro pais a irse fuera; ni siquiera ECI se atrevió en su dia a salir más que a Portugal que desde el punto de vista comercial y logístico es hasta más sencillo que abrir en Canarias. Ya podrían aprender de los franceses: Alcampo,Carrefour, Decathlon, Conforama o Darty (aunque éstos compraron cadenas ya con renombre a precio de oro en plena burbuja).
> 
> En fin, así nos va, las de aquí compitiendo entre ellas y con las extranjeras, ni se atreven a ir alli a disputarles el sitio de tu a tu :ouch:



Que diferencia a las empresas distribuidoras españolas del resto?Donde y como empezaron eroski,caprabo,eci y mercadona??....Contactos


----------



## amago45 (8 Nov 2013)

guano is coming: TELEFONICA 3Q results
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={d80e9aaf-12eb-4320-ab0e-f3bf6c5e8bb2}

La deuda la dejan es 46 billones americanos, pero con muchos disclaimers aclaratorios


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

bueno anoche MV piramideo de lo lindo , lo del drogas es demasiado bueno y puede llevar a los indices mucho mas parriba , quizas a los 11566 , pero de todas maneras costara mucho vencer la parte baja de bollinger , como minimo deben llevarlo al objetivo 10220 :Aplauso:


----------



## egarenc (8 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si nunca has estado, cógete un viaje a Amsterdam, te va a gustar  Siento lo de las imtech, parece ser que los beneficios tendrán que esperar hasta 2015, si quitamos Alemania no van tan mal.



estuve alli hace cosa de un decenio, haciendo una ruta por holanda y benelux...me gustó mucho.

Lo siento? Ponzi, que aquí venimos llorados de casa . Además, para no tener que llorar mucho, procuro no pillarme las manos (asumo mis limitaciones técnicas) y meto algo asumible...no me haré rico, pero tampoco probre :rolleye: espero esas iberdrolas a 3 jeje


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

guanos days.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Nov 2013)

Gamesa publica beneficios a septiembre y se posiciona en la parte superior de sus objetivos
MADRID, 07 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Gamesa ha ganado hasta el mes de septiembre 31 millones de euros, frente a las pérdidas de 67 millones que registró en los primeros nueve meses del año pasado. Los datos de este año incluyen no recurrentes de 3,2 millones de euros en EBITDA y de 4,8 millones de euros en gastos no recurrentes principalmente provisiones por deterioro de la cartera de parques en EBIT y beneficio neto. En términos recurrentes, los beneficios hasta septiembre ascienden a 36 millones, frente a pérdidas de 49 millones hace 12 meses. Las ventas de la compañía se han reducido sin embargo un 20% hasta los 1.665 millones de euros, desde los 2.077 millones de hace un año; mientras que el EBITDA recurrente mejora un 26% hasta los 207 millones y el EBIT se dispara un 325% hasta los 95 millones. La deuda del grupo se reduce un 28%, hasta los 765 millones. Gamesa asegura que estas cifras están alineadas con las guías para 2013: ventas de 1.655 millones de euros y un margen EBIT de un 5,4%. Pero no solo eso, sino que se posicionan en el límite superior de los objetivos de rentabilidad y volumen. En concreto, para 2013 esperaban unas ventas cercanas a 2.000 millones (entre 1.800 y 2.000 millones); un margen EBIT igual o superior al 5% (3%-5%); y una deuda financiera sobre EBITDA de menos de 2,5 veces. Sus perspectivas son optimistas: “El cuarto trimestre de 2013 ha comenzado con una intensa actividad comercial, actividad que ha resultado en la entrada de pedidos en firme por un volumen total de 470 MW en el mes de octubre, un 24% superior a la entrada de pedidos en el tercer trimestre de 2013. Dicho volumen representa más de un 80% del total de pedidos recibidos en el cuarto trimestre de 2012”. Y concluyen: “Los resultados de esta intensa actividad comercial junto al desarrollo esperado de la demanda en 2014 apoyan nuestras expectativas de una evolución creciente del volumen de actividad para el año próximo”.


----------



## paulistano (8 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias, tanto rollo aer con los 8.600....y resulta que de guano nada de nada.....


Abner la ha clavado....esto se va arriba


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Nov 2013)

Bajada de ranting de Francia.



> Los recortes de calificación crediticia sacuden de nuevo a la eurozona. Francia ha sido la última víctima de Standard & Poor's, que ha rebajado su ráting en un escalón, desde AA+ hasta AA, ante las débiles perspectivas de crecimiento.
> 
> S&P apunta de nuevo a Europa y rebaja el ráting de Francia,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com





---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 08:59 ----------

Hoy peponazo de las bankias seguro...ayer se me vendieron a 1.06. Vamos. Lo estoy viendo. Seguro.

Anda, pues no...	1,0210	Var:	-4,22%	

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (8 Nov 2013)

fcc -675 Mill
Ebitda -35%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bajada de ranting de Francia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (8 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias, tanto rollo aer con los 8.600....y resulta que de guano nada de nada.....
> 
> 
> Abner la ha clavado....esto se va arriba



No cuentes tus gacelas antes de cazarlas, o algo......

Voy largo con un ETF, en contra de mi religión. Alea jacta est. Seguro que los cabrones no lo ponen nada fácil.


----------



## Tono (8 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Meto orden de compra de 15000 Bankias a 1.035.
¿entrará o no? 
¿Le dará el visto bueno Pandoro?
Alea jacta est.
Me voy a trabajar y me olvido. 
Paulistano, pecata, vigiladme eso.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Meto orden de compra de 15000 Bankias a 1.035.
> ¿entrará o no?
> ...



¿SL porsiaca?


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Nov 2013)

Kawen la .... mis molinillos.
Osea, que como ya ganan bajan. Que tengo que vender a ocho para comprar el escalextric Tesla.

¿Y estos? Deoleo. Aparte de lo rico y sano que está el aceite, tienen que intentar colocar alto lo del las cajas

Deoleo otorga mandato a J.P. Morgan para reordenar su estructura accionarial y financiera - Yahoo Finanzas España

Pues me voy a meter un poco, a ver,.


----------



## Abner (8 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues callate que a mi me dada un 102xx , ahora cuando ni idea



Me lo creo. Si la vela que el Visual Chart me daba nula en contratos en ticks era realmente una vela de 2000 contratos largos, no sólo es posible el 10200 sino más.

Bueno, vamos viendo.


----------



## @@strom (8 Nov 2013)

Huele a que esto se da la vuelta que tira para atrás.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Kawen la .... mis molinillos.
> Osea, *que como ya ganan bajan*. Que tengo que vender a ocho para comprar el escalextric Tesla.
> 
> ¿Y estos? Deoleo. Aparte de lo rico y sano que está el aceite, tienen que intentar colocar alto lo del las cajas
> ...




Descontadoooooooooooo....

Estos se esperaban que encontrasen oro y petroleo por lo menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Me lo creo. Si la vela que el Visual Chart me daba nula en contratos en ticks era realmente una vela de 2000 contratos largos, no sólo es posible el 10200 sino más.
> 
> Bueno, vamos viendo.



102xx es el objetivo chaval


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Descontadoooooooooooo....
> 
> Estos se esperaban que encontrasen oro y petroleo por lo menos.



Lo de comprar con el rumor (o información privilegiada) y vender con la noticia (la gacelada ya lo sabe)


----------



## MattCoy (8 Nov 2013)

SL de mis cortos en 9710, como pase ese nivel nos podemos ir de nuevo al 10000


----------



## @@strom (8 Nov 2013)

Parece que despegamos.......


----------



## paulistano (8 Nov 2013)

orden antes en sacyr a 3,985 de 6.000 títulos....se me han comprado sólo 5.034....ahí se quedan.....pero que me las suban, por diosssssssssssssssss


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

ahi lo teneis y aunque los 10220 sean el objetivo , lo del drogas fue demasiado bueno para el siemprealcismo 

la zona 9670 bien podria ser el 38,2% fibonazi del tramo 9050-1050 y nos podriamos ir a por la segunda pata alcista ienso:


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Los resultados de Telefobicxa si bien sorprenden por el lado financiero, tanto por la deuda que ya se sitúa en 46000 mill como por la reducción de costes en Europa no dejan de ser agridulces. Es un gigante que esta en la UVI, a pesar de facturar mas minutos los ingresos siguen cayendo, en Europa ni tan mal porque han controlado el capex pero en sudamerica eso es un desmadre, sobre todo en Brasil yo no se que pasa allí con los costes administrativos y laborales pero o meten la tijera pronto o va a dar problemas.Ya cumplido el objetivo financiero que era lo que buscaba me planteo dos escenarios:

1) Gracias al ahorro dediquen sus esfuerzos y posicionamiento a mejorar su imagen y trato con los cliente, incrementando asi los ingresos por encima de la inflación.
2) No hagan nada y poco a poco se desangren


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (8 Nov 2013)

vaya ostias que le han metido para abajo a Ezentis fiiirgen
Ayer quería entrar a 0,38.......pero hoy ya no


----------



## Abner (8 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 102xx es el objetivo chaval




-¿Y lo de los 8500? 

-Son recules sanos.


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

El turron lo comemos mas cerca de 11k que de 9k. Los fantasmas para el bollingas.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> -¿Y lo de los 8500?
> 
> -Son recules sanos.



son trolleos sanos :rolleye:

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 10:08 ----------

para perforar el central de bollinger se ha sufrido mucho , la parte baja costara mucho mas , pero no creo que ni lo intenten , hasta el vencimiento parriba ienso:


----------



## Abner (8 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son trolleos sanos :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 10:08 ----------
> 
> para perforar el central de bollinger se ha sufrido mucho , la parte baja costara mucho mas , pero no creo que ni lo intenten , hasta el vencimiento parriba ienso:



¡¡¡Ponte corto coño!!! ¡¡A ver si me vas a gafar la operación!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¡¡¡Ponte corto coño!!! ¡¡A ver si me vas a gafar la operación!!!



si MV va largo , el que se tiene que poner corto es ustec


----------



## paulistano (8 Nov 2013)

bankia es asquerosa....a puntito he estado de meterme alrededor del 1,04


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

Llevan haciendo prisioneros entre 10k y 9750 semanas, cuando abran la puerta de la jaula esto va a ser un LOL tremendo.

No arriesguen demasiado que salen en estampida.

Nos jugamos algo a un 9900 redondito para hoy?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

9770 cerramos largos piramideados y cargamos cortos , aun hay que acojonar algo mas al personal 

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 10:19 ----------




Abner dijo:


> ¡¡¡Ponte corto coño!!! ¡¡A ver si me vas a gafar la operación!!!



no quiero ser culpable de su desdicha , ya voy corto


----------



## Xiux (8 Nov 2013)

Donde esta el guano? 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 10:20 ----------

Mis bankia siguen igual de cabronas, entre los 1,02 y los 1,10

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amago45 (8 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...sobre todo en Brasil yo no se que pasa allí con los costes administrativos y laborales pero o meten la tijera pronto o va a dar problemas...



A Brasil se ha ido a trabajar buena parte de la corporación de españolitos que gestiona Telefónica Latinoamérica. Y un buén porcentaje de los que han ido a Sao Paulo han pasado a cobrar 6 cifras, y el primer número no es un 1 ni un 2... ... y los apellidos compuestos abundan ...

Y además con ellos han viajado sus contratos anuales con McKinsey, BCG, Bain, etc etc etc ... ... ... 

::::::


----------



## Abner (8 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 9770 cerramos largos piramideados y cargamos cortos , aun hay que acojonar algo mas al personal
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 10:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Haces bien, como hay recorrido mínimo hasta el 9808f tus minus son mis plusvis

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

para que el tema arranque primero los gringos tendran que cerrar el gap 1733 contado ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (8 Nov 2013)

Para los amantes de las Impresoras 3D: La española Bq presenta Witbox, su primera impresora 3D, que llegará en diciembre - elEconomista.es

La verdad es que yo tengo movil de esta marca y me gusta; ya sé que es todo made in China pero desde luego parece que no tienen nada que ver con Energy System y marcas similares, éstos hasta parecen serios ::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Haces bien, como hay recorrido mínimo hasta el 9808f tus minus son mis plusvis
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



chaval , piensa que lo del drogas fue demasiado bueno y es probable que tengamos un HCHi en el ibex , hacer un pullback a los 8600 no es malo porque luego nos vamos a los 12k :Baile:


----------



## egarenc (8 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para los amantes de las Impresoras 3D: La española Bq presenta Witbox, su primera impresora 3D, que llegará en diciembre - elEconomista.es
> 
> La verdad es que yo tengo movil de esta marca y me gusta; ya sé que es todo made in China pero desde luego parece que no tienen nada que ver con Energy System y marcas similares, éstos hasta parecen serios ::



El sat es bueno, tuve un problema con mi tablet pascal 2 y lo resolvieron rápido y bien. De regalo unos auriculares x las molestias:thumbup:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> A Brasil se ha ido a trabajar buena parte de la corporación de españolitos que gestiona Telefónica Latinoamérica. Y un buén porcentaje de los que han ido a Sao Paulo han pasado a cobrar 6 cifras, y el primer número no es un 1 ni un 2... ... y los apellidos compuestos abundan ...
> 
> Y además con ellos han viajado sus contratos anuales con McKinsey, BCG, Bain, etc etc etc ... ... ...
> 
> ::::::



Vaya forma de cargarse un buen negocio.Lo de Brasil es escandaloso, yo no se pero la realidad ha sido que se han ido ellos y españa ha empezado a mejorar en margenes,capex y costes operativos.


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Madre mía Calopez, te has lucido, 7 horas con el servidor bloqueado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

Poooooooooooooooooooooooooole!!!!!!


Ponzi &$&$%Q%$!!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para que el tema arranque primero los gringos tendran que cerrar el gap 1733 contado ienso:



Gran zahorí, ¿Cómo le ha ido el día sin el foro para trollear?
Vaya mier...


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

Venga, vamos cortos en SP.


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

Vaya guanazo yanki no? Hoy han hecho los deberes, se han follado a todo quisque para subir a su bola.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Venga, vamos cortos en SP.



Con dos cojones y un palito, Maestro.


----------



## egarenc (8 Nov 2013)




----------



## jaialro (8 Nov 2013)

Lo de hoy y lo de ayer es para enmarcarlo en los anales de sesiones históricas del mini sp. Y han limpiado la casa de tanto barrer.


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

Vaya hachazo al vix, a ese si que lo estan trolleando. 

Calopez, sigues dando pedales a los coppermine. Es hora de ser mayor.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

Muchos hemos visto lo mismo que el SP ha hecho entre ayer y hoy pero lo hemos visto en un par de horas 

Para mí, tiene muchas divergencias bajistas y no pasa nada porque revolotee en un margen de 20 pipos aprox.


----------



## sr.anus (8 Nov 2013)

mis sistemas me dan un 9300








o un 10200

EL servidor ha terminado de actualizarse, ahora el jato dejara de trollear a diario?


----------



## malibux (8 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para los amantes de las Impresoras 3D: La española Bq presenta Witbox, su primera impresora 3D, que llegará en diciembre - elEconomista.es
> 
> La verdad es que yo tengo movil de esta marca y me gusta; ya sé que es todo made in China pero desde luego parece que no tienen nada que ver con Energy System y marcas similares, éstos hasta parecen serios ::



No hay ninguna empresa relacionada con el mundillo de la impresión 3D en la Bolsa española , ¿no?

Estoy tentado a meter algo de dinero en esta más que posible futura burbuja (aunque ya llego medio tarde, para variar).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, asi veo yo a 

*[Telefónica]* A.K.A. Timofónica







Lo tenía desde esta mañana, pero el manazas de calopez no me ha dejado postearlo.... :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Muchos hemos visto lo mismo que el SP ha hecho entre ayer y hoy pero lo hemos visto en un par de horas
> 
> Para mí, tiene muchas divergencias bajistas y no pasa nada porque revolotee en un margen de 20 pipos aprox.



Y del dax que decimos... hacia daño verlo por encima de los 8500 y lo tenemos en 9100... yo estoy atonito, devaluacion brutal lo llamaban.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Nov 2013)

Bueno, que acaben bien el día. Me voy a cenar para celebrar el cumpleaños de mi hija. A un bar lonchafinista, por supuesto.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, que acaben bien el día. Me voy a cenar para celebrar el cumpleaños de mi hija. A un bar lonchafinista, por supuesto.



Disfrutadlo, bro.

Y no seas tacaño joer 8:


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, asi veo yo a
> 
> *[Telefónica]* A.K.A. Timofónica
> 
> ...



Fijate pirata que parece que te leido la mente, hoy he vendido Telefónica pero mas que porque este cara por curarme en salud con Imtech.Aunque no me han gustado los resultados de Telefonica en sudamerica sigo pensando que valen 14-14,5.Desayunando he tenido una revelación, por gracia o desgracia me sentado al lado de dos ejecutivos de una empresa de infraestructuras, al salir del restaurante no quería tener nada del Ibex...al menos a estos precios


----------



## Tono (8 Nov 2013)

Probando, probando... 
los botones en su sitio, los iconos también, parece que no explotará nada...

Iberdrola en los 4,70 :Baile:
Mi orden en Bankia no ha entrado, llegue tarde por un nada, lástima de 300€ que se escaparon. Otro día se intentará, siempre que para la semana no empiece la demolición controlada del IBEX. 

Porque huele que va a pasar eso, no?


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, que acaben bien el día. Me voy a cenar para celebrar el cumpleaños de mi hija. A un bar lonchafinista, por supuesto.



Ni se te ocurra gastar menos de 200 pavos. Funde pasta gansa, te quedas jodido un rato pero después el regusto te dura días.

El dinero no vale para nada si no se usa.

Pásalo bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, en 11,7€ se podrían lanzar largos de nuevo IMHO

Los 14.6 se ven por AT como objetivo del tríangulo roto.... ienso:


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fijate pirata que parece que te leido la mente, hoy he vendido Telefónica pero mas que porque este cara por curarme en salud con Imtech.Aunque no me han gustado los resultados de Telefonica en sudamerica sigo pensando que valen 14-14,5.Desayunando he tenido una revelación, por gracia o desgracia me sentado al lado de dos ejecutivos de una empresa de infraestructuras, al salir del restaurante no quería tener nada del Ibex...al menos a estos precios



Los resultados han sido muy malos, realmente una puta mierda que dejan muy a las claras que el negocio es contractivo. La única buena noticia ha venido por la deuda neta que baja y el hecho de que hay mucho cash disponible.

Dicen los castuzos que los resultados han estado penalizados por la devaluación de las monedas sudamericanas. Solo decir que en el pasado les benefició y que el dinero es dinero y si no que se pillen coberturas ante el tipo de cambio.


----------



## Tono (8 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ...Desayunando he tenido una revelación, por gracia o desgracia me sentado al lado de dos ejecutivos de una empresa de infraestructuras, al salir del restaurante no quería tener nada del Ibex...al menos a estos precios



Cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

mensaje que me daba esta semana un importante "money mover" 
español, con más pedigrí que el chocho de la reina:

Muchacho, donde mejor se puede estar en bolsa es afuera.

Lo decía desde la óptica de los buy and hold.

Todo un tipo, conocidísimo y un auténtico bandido en eso de despedazar activos para liquidarlos a mejor precio.


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi, en 11,7€ se podrían lanzar largos de nuevo IMHO
> 
> Los 14.6 se ven por AT como objetivo del tríangulo roto.... ienso:



Quizás por debajo de 11,5 vuelva a plantearme una entrada, necesito un mínimo margen de seguridad.




Tono dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta...



No puedo dar detalles pero la forma de gestionar el negocio era demencial. La empresa es de las favoritas de Janus, donde no metería ni un duro ni aunque le pagasen.




Janus dijo:


> Los resultados han sido muy malos, realmente una puta mierda que dejan muy a las claras que el negocio es contractivo. La única buena noticia ha venido por la deuda neta que baja y el hecho de que hay mucho cash disponible.
> 
> Dicen los castuzos que los resultados han estado penalizados por la devaluación de las monedas sudamericanas. Solo decir que en el pasado les benefició y que el dinero es dinero y si no que se pillen coberturas ante el tipo de cambio.



El informe va por un lado y los números por otro. Da la impresión que Alierta no sabia ni donde meterse para justificar los resultados en Sudamerica.La evolución del capex y los margenes ha sido penosa.Las dos únicas buenas noticias han sido la deuda que ha superado mis expectativas y la reducción de costes en España así como en algunas zonas de Europa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

Por cierto relojeros...
Vuelos a Ginebra por 61€


----------



## Tono (8 Nov 2013)

Visión de Carlos María, que coincide con lo que muchos estamos viendo.
(Ponzi, mira en su página el análisis de TEF, muy parecido al del Pirata, parece que has hecho lo correcto)



> Ya conocen mi opinión de que el mercado español se está adelantando a recortes generalizados en el resto de los mercados más usuales, pero fíjense en las noticias que están apareciendo y su importancia.
> - España dejó atrás la recesión, nos dicen hasta la saciedad.
> - La inversión extranjera llega a España, es momento de comprar.
> - Fondos de pensiones, de inversión, empresas, ... hablan de buenos resultados.
> ...



La bolsa por Carlos María: Un comentario sin gráficos.


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Nov 2013)

Joder con el foro, vaya tarde...

Los cortitos del SP sufriendo un poquito pero por otro lado las carboneras dando alegrías.:Baile:

Por otro lado he picado en Ariad, espero que haya purgado lo suficiente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

11,7??? Noooooooorl *11,17€* Se ha perdido el 1 ese por el cámino. Es lo que tiene comer encima del teclado, que algunas teclas tienen ya un mantillo que no me extrañaría que saliera en un día de estos un brote. ::


----------



## ponzi (8 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 11,7??? Noooooooorl *11,17€* Se ha perdido el 1 ese por el cámino. Es lo que tiene comer encima del teclado, que algunas teclas tienen ya un mantillo que no me extrañaría que saliera en un día de estos un brote. ::



11,17 es un gran precio,si señor, hasta 14,5 es trincar casi un 30%


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

hoy los minutos anteriores y posteriores al cierre usana van a ser "de puta madre". Ya lo vais a ver ..............


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Nov 2013)

joer el server .........
Abner han acumulado o distribuido?
sea como sea son unos acumulados 700? no puede ser........


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Nov 2013)

Me han echado de ezentis. Saltó el SL. Así que una menos. Al menos he salido con beneficios. Buenos beneficios, que podrían haber sido la hostia si hubiera sabido salir a tiempo cuando pegó el subidón.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Nov 2013)

a mí me salen que los fuertes han comprado hoy entre 9020-9030f

van dos ventas en 9050f-9060f y una compra hoy

como no, van a cerrar en máximos


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> hoy los minutos anteriores y posteriores al cierre usana van a ser "de puta madre". Ya lo vais a ver ..............



You're a fucking attention whore.

Let's see it ::

C u in da jel ::::::


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> hoy los minutos anteriores y posteriores al cierre usana van a ser "de puta madre". Ya lo vais a ver ..............



Ahora mismo el dow en maximos historicos y el sp detras. Impresionante. Y lo van a cerrar clavado en maximos.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 21:59 ----------

Ultimo chupinazo y a maximos. Que hijos de la gran puta, lo estan petando a diario.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ahora mismo el dow en maximos historicos y el sp detras. Impresionante. Y lo van a cerrar clavado en maximos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 21:59 ----------
> 
> Ultimo chupinazo y a maximos. Que hijos de la gran puta, lo estan petando a diario.



Iba corto desde ayer con plusvis latentes de +3400 USD y han final me salido con -320 USD :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

Caguen su putísima madre y la zorra de la hija


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

En toda la boca, lefazos por todos sitios. Maximos historicos otro dia mas. Ahi se pudran, cansinos gringos.

No tienen pinta de querer tirarlo de aqui a que, al menos, yo muera.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 22:03 ----------

Cada vez suben mas y el vix rebota en puntos mas altos. Si les da por bajarlo a niveles de este verano el sp vuela a los 2k.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Nov 2013)

Bertok, gacelilla, ¿y lo de ir subiendo el SL?
:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bertok, gacelilla, ¿y lo de ir subiendo el SL?
> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Apenas podía. Iba más cargado que guti de fiesta ::::::

9 minis.

Hay que jugarle duro, el giro me va a forrar por mis santos cojones ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bertok, gacelilla, ¿y lo de ir subiendo el SL?
> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Regata hirsuta, haciendo leña del harvol caido....:no: :no: :no: :X


----------



## inversobres (8 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apenas podía. Iba más cargado que guti de fiesta ::::::
> 
> 9 minis.
> 
> Hay que jugarle duro, el giro me va a forrar por mis santos cojones ::



Como el caballo de Espartero. :8:


----------



## juanfer (8 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apenas podía. Iba más cargado que guti de fiesta ::::::
> 
> 9 minis.
> 
> Hay que jugarle duro, el giro me va a forrar por mis santos cojones ::



Las limpiezas que han pegado en los índices no anticipan nada bueno.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Regata hirsuta, haciendo leña del harvol caido....:no: :no: :no: :X



No me la asustes ::::::


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Nov 2013)

Hoygan, por favor, prefiero señoritas de buen ver y generosa anatomía.
Que repelús.


----------



## Abner (8 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer el server .........
> Abner han acumulado o distribuido?
> sea como sea son unos acumulados 700? no puede ser........



Estoy fuera por el finde. No tengo posibilidad de mirar nada

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## egarenc (8 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apenas podía. Iba más cargado que guti de fiesta ::::::
> 
> 9 minis.
> 
> Hay que jugarle duro, el giro me va a forrar por mis santos cojones ::



foto de bertok después de pillar el giro bueno


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

Jaaaaanus, te estoy esperando :::

[YOUTUBE]aIyQn9jRjP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (8 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> foto de bertok después de pillar el giro bueno



Para Bertok esta foto es mejor.


----------



## Chila (8 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me han echado de ezentis. Saltó el SL. Así que una menos. Al menos he salido con beneficios. Buenos beneficios, que podrían haber sido la hostia si hubiera sabido salir a tiempo cuando pegó el subidón.



A mí me saltó el jueves.
Tiene pinta que se va para abajo.


----------



## alimon (8 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> A mí me saltó el jueves.
> Tiene pinta que se va para abajo.




Bueno, como hoy Calopez se ha cubierto de gloria, no hemos podido comentar la jugada.

Ezentis ha rebotado donde tenía que rebotar, en 0,385. Esa era zona de compra clara. Y dado que ha cerrado en 0,40, yo sigo dentro, sin acumular más en esa zona, por falta de tesorería y un poco de miedo, para que nos vamos a engañar. 

Sigo pensando que va a estar mariconeando entre los 0,40-0,45 durante este mes. No obstante, como creo que esa puede ser la jugada, y yo llevo promediadas a 0,406, posiblemente me salga si se puede en torno 0,44, para ver si puedo pillarla en una jugada como la de hoy.

Por cierto, Nomura sigue acumulando bastante.


Amper, si que se empieza a poner peligrosa, ese cierre en 1,17 no me gusta un pelo. Mi SL en 1,18 debería haberse ejecutado hoy. No lo he hecho por los 2 días de alta volatilidad que se han vivido, y por el nulo volumen, señal de que tampoco es que nadie esté vendiendo, aunque tampoco se compre.

Las TUB progresan adecuadamente.

Por cierto, voy corto en el IBEX en 9805 me parece. Para el lunes se queda, y espero no tener que dilatar mucho lo que viene siendo mi parte trasera.


----------



## Janus (8 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaanus, te estoy esperando :::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aIyQn9jRjP8[/YOUTUBE]



manda a la del avatar, la doy le mensaje y que te lo cuente ::


----------



## Chila (8 Nov 2013)

Estaré atento alimon, si cae igual volvemos a entrar, pero los SL se respetan y tal, ya sabes...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, le acompaño desde 2,12. Prefiero asiento de pasillo y si puede ser que no haya críos cerca. Gracias ::

Vamos a disfrutar del finde después de una durísima semana.


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, le acompaño desde 2,12. Prefiero asiento de pasillo y si puede ser que no haya críos cerca. Gracias ::
> 
> Vamos a disfrutar del finde después de una durísima semana.



márcate una peliculota ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> márcate una peliculota ::



¿Te gusta esta o quieres una de hígados y sangre?












¿Como esta?


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Te gusta esta o quieres una de hígados y sangre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

No sé por qué pregunto, conociéndote ::



Spoiler



magnet:?xt=urn:btih:B304090DF614F282C3EC81DC4657501F42D5F7FA&dn=Outpost%20Rise%20of%20the%20Spetsnaz%20%282013%29%20720p%20BluRay%20x264%20%5bGlowGaze.Com%5d&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.ccc.de%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2fopen.demonii.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.istole.it%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.publicbt.com%3a80&tr=udp%3a%2f%2ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80



Confirma que funciona please.... estas cosas las domina GT.

Y si no directo de la web... clicka el M2 verde para el Torrent



Spoiler



Outpost: Rise of the Spetsnaz (2013) 720p BluRay x264 Download + Online Streaming


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Nov 2013)

si no hubieran comprado esta mañana, seguiría pensando que es una trampa.... pero habiendo hecho eso pueden hacer nuevos máximos

han girado las posiciones de un día para otro


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

Muchas gracias por el gráfico de TEF Guybrush.... esos 11,30 también los marca Claca..... btw, 100 onzas más en 21.30$ 

Ponzi, a herradura azul le gusta EWP, si vamos a chicharrear vamos directos al MAB. Hacen ampliación de capital en diciembre. Este finde me bajaré los balances. Tengo otra que le paso por privi (gas sintético) TROLOLOL ::


----------



## bertok (8 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé por qué pregunto, conociéndote ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro

Food for your eyes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el gráfico de TEF Guybrush.... esos 11,30 también los marca Claca..... btw, 100 onzas más en 21.30$
> 
> Ponzi, a herradura azul le gusta EWP, si vamos a chicharrear vamos directos al MAB. Hacen ampliación de capital en diciembre. Este finde me bajaré los balances. Tengo otra que le paso por privi (gas sintético) TROLOLOL ::




ansias! No ibas a esperar a los 20$!!!!!!!!!!!


Por cierto r3v3noso, cada vez que veo el gráfico de amper me acuerdo de ti....


----------



## @@strom (8 Nov 2013)

Me parece raro que Janus no haya dicho nada de Arcelor.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

Pues volví a entrar el día 6 a 1.20  Susto o muerte.

Estoy por ponerme el pijama y no quitármelo hasta el lunes, hoy me ha llegado Code Red de Mauldin/Tepper :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pues volví a entrar el día 6 a 1.20  Susto o muerte.



Buff, ahí veo a pandoro sacándose el cipote y darte un susto de muerte, ahora te cuelgo como ha quedado el gráfico. A imtech la veo rondando los 2€.

Habla de la plata truhán!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2

---------- Post added 08-nov-2013 at 23:58 ----------

Suscrito al Mauldin Económics?

Cuándo leas un poco dime sí merece la pena 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buff, ahí veo a pandoro sacándose el cipote y darte un susto de muerte, ahora te cuelgo como ha quedado el gráfico. A imtech la veo rondando los 2€.
> 
> Habla de la plata truhán!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



En Imtech he metido media patita, doblaría la posición en 1,96€. Es la misma estrategia de TEF.... buy n hold. 

Plata, nada que no haya explicado ya.... Kookaburras y Pandas. El escenario es hiperinflación o muerte: folleu, folleu, que el món s'acaba ::

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 00:03 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Suscrito al Mauldin Económics?
> 
> Cuándo leas un poco dime sí merece la pena
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Cuando vayamos a la JGA te lo bajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Imtech he metido media patita, doblaría la posición en 1,96€. Es la misma estrategia de TEF.... buy n hold.
> 
> Plata, nada que no haya explicado ya.... Kookaburras y Pandas. El escenario es hiperinflación o muerte: folleu, folleu, que el món s'acaba ::
> 
> ...









y esto es 

*[Amper]*


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, le acompaño desde 2,12. Prefiero asiento de pasillo y si puede ser que no haya críos cerca. Gracias ::
> 
> Vamos a disfrutar del finde después de una durísima semana.



Nos vamos a llevar bien, yo prefiero ventanilla .Sea bienvenido al avión....Vean que proyectos tienen aquí nuestros amigos, no dejan de sorprenderme.


[youtube]kSv-3YHqjek[/youtube]

Los holandeses llevan energía solar para que los jalapeños no se mueran de frío....hasta el nombre del alcalde parece una trolleada


"Raúl Mamami Picha"


----------



## paulistano (9 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto relojeros...
> Vuelos a Ginebra por 61€



AL que se va a gastar 7.000 pavos en un peluco le da igual el billete de avión...

...En cambio a los que nos vamos en diciembre a alpes....:Baile:

Gracias Pirata, mañana echo un ojo.

Bertok qué putada lo del SP....a ver si lo pillas bajar de verdad y te invitas a unos Gin Tonics Premium en Montecarmelo!!8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Disfrutadlo, bro.
> 
> Y no seas tacaño joer 8:




---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 08:54 ----------

[/COLOR]


Janus dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra gastar menos de 200 pavos. Funde pasta gansa, te quedas jodido un rato pero después el regusto te dura días.
> 
> El dinero no vale para nada si no se usa.
> 
> Pásalo bien.





Gracias Hamijos, no llegue a las cifras de Janus, pero mi cría fue feliz, cenó lo que le gustaba y disfrutó con sus padres y su mejor amiga.
Discúlpenmem no sé cómo poner multicitas.


----------



## Tono (9 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.



Tono dijo:


> Meto orden de compra de 15000 Bankias a 1.035.
> ¿entrará o no?
> 
> Me voy a trabajar y me olvido.






Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿SL porsiaca?



No, no lo necesitaba. La orden de 15000 bankias a 1,035 llevaba en mi caso un stop testicular (otros más puristas lo llaman STOP IMPLICITO).

Y así aprovecho para abrir un debate sobre la importancia de los stop. Para los broker, que tanto se interesan en proteger nuestro dinero, lo son sin duda y siempre los recomendarán. Para el inversor, siempre que no se juegue un intradía a vida o muerte, dudo mucho que sean interesantes.

(voy a poner de ejemplo lo que iba a hacer con bankia)

La colocación de un stop, cuanto más ajustado sea todavía peor, lleva aparejada la idea de que tienes muchas posibilidades de perder. Mal empezamos entonces con nuestra 'magnífica inversión'. 
Si se estudia un valor con paciencia antes de entrar, puedes hacerte una idea del 'ruido' que tiene su cotización (en Bankia es al menos un 8% arriba o abajo), eso hay que tomarlo como normal. Si el precio cae por debajo de ese ruido, digamos un 10%, no es precisamente el momento de vender si no de comprar (ya que está barata) y seguir esperando a que se alcance tu objetivo (lo que aumentará los beneficios). Por supuesto siempre que no hablemos de bajadas debidas a tremenda noticia tipo concurso, quiebra, etc
Para eso lógicamente hay que tener un dinero reservado (di orden de compra de 15000 y había pensado comprar 5000 más si el precio caía)

¿Cual era mi stop implícito? En este caso muy sencillo ya que en la anterior entrada a Bankia me llevé 3000€ limpios y tengo 259 acciones todavía. Pues a eso le sumé 500 € más que puedo permitirme perder en la apuesta. Ya estamos hablando de que no vendería hasta una caída de un 20%. Para eso no necesito stop, ya me vigilo yo sólo y saldría con el rabo entre las piernas.
Por arriba mi idea era conseguir simplemente un 5% (estamos hablando de un chicharro) que serían más o menos los 500€ que también estaba dispuesto a perder. El stop dinámico, si no pudiera estar pendiente del valor, vendría una vez conseguido el objetivo fijado.

Voy a hacer unos recadillos. Me interesan mucho vuestras opiniones .


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> AL que se va a gastar 7.000 pavos en un peluco le da igual el billete de avión...
> 
> ...En cambio a los que nos vamos en diciembre a alpes....:Baile:
> 
> ...



A Monte Canelo sólo entraré a practicar el giro de cadera 8:8:8:




En cuanto tenga tiempo hago una incursión de incógnito en Las Maderas para visitar La Vaca Picada. Necesito saber qué coño tiene esa burguer con cebolla caramelizada (Hishollines dixit) con la que se alimentan los pechopalomistas premium :::::: A ver si puede ser hoy mismo.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 10:19 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> ---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 08:54 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



Janus es un vacilón y no sale del bocata de mortadela 8:8:8:


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A Monte Canelo sólo entraré a practicar el giro de cadera 8:8:8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta la nueva línea de avatares que ha iniciado. Esperamos las próximas entregas, El catacrock no debe estar reñido con el buen gusto.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo los stops los pongo por si hay de verdad un sell out de órdago en plan quiebra. Pero rarisima vez lo hago con menos de un 12% de margen.. 

Los stops ceñidos están sobrevalorados... aunque siempre depende de la operativa. En Pescanova, entré cuando subía un 2% cada 10 minutos pero el stop sí fue ceñido, porque en el momento que se diera la vuelta, no quería saber nada de ella.

Hay un stop para cada inversor y para cada operación. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (9 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> La colocación de un stop, cuanto más ajustado sea todavía peor, lleva aparejada la idea de que tienes muchas posibilidades de perder. Mal empezamos entonces con nuestra 'magnífica inversión'.
> Si se estudia un valor con paciencia antes de entrar, puedes hacerte una idea del 'ruido' que tiene su cotización (en Bankia es al menos un 8% arriba o abajo), eso hay que tomarlo como normal. Si el precio cae por debajo de ese ruido, digamos un 10%, no es precisamente el momento de vender si no de comprar (ya que está barata) y seguir esperando a que se alcance tu objetivo (lo que aumentará los beneficios). Por supuesto siempre que no hablemos de bajadas debidas a tremenda noticia tipo concurso, quiebra, etc
> Para eso lógicamente hay que tener un dinero reservado (di orden de compra de 15000 y había pensado comprar 5000 más si el precio caía)
> 
> ...




En bankia estoy planteándome otra operativa a la que hago últimamente.

Creo que subirá más, y la idea es pillar la subida...el problema es que es posible, por otro lado, que se vaya a la base del canal, lo que supondría los 0,95 aprox....caída del 10% casi, inasumible para las entradas que hago en las cuales voy buscando pillar la subida esa y colocar el SL por encima del punto de entrada. Y por supuesto política de pérdidas o riesgo cero en cuanto pueda asegurar8:

Es muy difícil entrar justo y que no pare de subir, pero bueno, se ha hecho en acciones como sacyr o gamesa, con líneas parecidas a bankia...pero sin duda es muy complicado, por eso que comentaba, que estoy planteándome otra operativa porque está en un lateral cansino entre 1,02 y 1,06....por lo que en cuanto pones stop por encima de punto de netrada te lo vuelan para delicia del broker....

Por tanto considero una opción lo que comentas, sólo que yo repartiría 50% posi ahora y 50% en base del canal, una promierdación chunga, pero bueno....si se cae por abajo se asumen pérdidas y a joderse.


Tono, esta no es la bankia que conocimos hace unos meses....ahora se ha vuelto más puta:Baile:


----------



## Tono (9 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono, esta no es la bankia que conocimos hace unos meses....ahora se ha vuelto más puta:Baile:



Lo sé, lo sé. La llevo estudiando al milímetro desde que entró en los 0,8x. 



ghkghk dijo:


> Hay un stop para cada inversor y para cada operación.



Cada operación es un mundo, eso seguro. Lo mismo que cada trader. Que toda operación necesite un stop es lo que yo discuto.
Dejemos de lado en la discusión entradas/salidas intradía o chicharros que pueden desaparecer del mercado overnight. Aquí es necesario el SL, no lo dudo.

Yo hablo de cuando operas a medio/largo plazo arriesgando en un valor 'seguro': con su volumen, sus balances más o menos creíbles, su AT dentro de un orden, etc: banca, eléctricas, ITX, etc
Como gacelas cuando jugamos un partido contra el mercado poco podemos hacer una vez que compramos. Pero al menos antes de entrar podemos establecer unas reglas, y para mí entre ellas no entra colocar SL.

Uno puede decidir:

- precio de entrada. Nunca entrar por encima de aquel que has fijado como punto de partida. Si el tren se va, ya vendrá otro.
- precio de salida, beneficio a conseguir. Una vez alcanzado, el partido está ganado. Si quieres seguir, stop dinámico y hasta donde se llegue.
- precio de salida, pérdidas asumibles. Tiene que estar a una distancia prudencial a los mínimos alcanzados en los últimos x meses, a decidir por cada cual. Si es una cantidad que no nos podemos permitir, no debemos entrar al campo de juego.

Colocar SL entre precio de entrada/precios de salida fijados, es arriesgarte a que te expulsen del partido a mitad de juego (el único que gana es el broker). Para eso creo que es mejor no jugar.
Por eso para mí, y para mi forma de entender la bolsa, los SL ajustados son innecesarios

(evidentemente cuando el precio se acerque peligrosamente al punto de salida en pérdidas hay que colocarlo y dar la batalla por perdida)


----------



## egarenc (9 Nov 2013)

de lo suyo no se si saben, pero lo que son videos promocionales los hacen dpm.

[YOUTUBE]qXOtPdwgiZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (9 Nov 2013)

Con el tema de la migración de servidor he estado out 24h de aqui, me he perdido algo? Diganme que el jato sigue sin acertar ni una as usual 

-----------------

- Un gin-tonic por favor.
+ Le pongo pepino, caballero?
- Desde el primer momento en que la vi, señorita.

Dedicado a Janus ::


----------



## egarenc (9 Nov 2013)

up up ...oh yes oh yes
[YOUTUBE]XHms8POkG0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (9 Nov 2013)

Supongo que lo habrán visto en el otro hilo pero... Repsol invertirá 4.000 millones de dólares en proyectos en Venezuela - elEconomista.es

Si es que no aprenden hoyga :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> de lo suyo no se si saben, pero lo que son videos promocionales los hacen dpm.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qXOtPdwgiZY[/YOUTUBE]



Con sistemas electricos,automatizacion,domotica e infraestructuras de ultima tecnologia son bastante buenos.Se aprende mas de lo que hacen viendo videos que leyendo los informes.El problema es que la reestructuracion que en un principio iba a durar un año al final se ira a cerca de 2 ademas un mayor numero de trabajadores se iran a la calle.Entre Alemania,Españia,Paises bajos y Marine se van a cepillar a un 5%-10% de toda la plantilla.Hasta 2015 los resultados no empezaran a brillar.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 17:16 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Supongo que lo habrán visto en el otro hilo pero... Repsol invertirá 4.000 millones de dólares en proyectos en Venezuela - elEconomista.es
> 
> Si es que no aprenden hoyga :ouch:



Suma a esto el guanofestival que les esta dando ese que veia a Chavez en los pajaritos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=477183

Hay paises de sudamerica que pintan muy mal....

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 17:20 ----------

Para que Repsol se vaya a Venezuela con la que esta cayendo....el cenit del peak oil lo hemos debido pasar hace años.Tarde o temprado los buques de mercancias demandaran la tecnologia de imtech


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Nov 2013)

Mirar desde donde estoy leyendo el hilo del HVEI35


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

Interesante: Royal Imtech

http://edge.media-server.com/m/p/ju969rfk/lan/en/st/retail


----------



## Hannibal (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Suma a esto el guanofestival que les esta dando ese que veia a Chavez en los pajaritos.
> 
> Urgente: Se está armando parda en Venezuela !! - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Hay paises de sudamerica que pintan muy mal....



El que comenzó el hilo creo que exagera un poco, pongo lo que encontré por ahi.

Supervisan venta a “precios justos” en Daka: un TV que costaba Bs. 4.188, lo vendían a 15.998

De esto a decir que encarcelan a los de las tiendas va un mundo, aunque está claro que allí no hay libre mercado ni garantias de ningún tipo.


----------



## Xiux (9 Nov 2013)

bertok, ese avatar me despista


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)




----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante: Royal Imtech
> 
> http://edge.media-server.com/m/p/ju969rfk/lan/en/st/retail



En la del tercer trimestre es donde han dado el susto

http://imtech.com/EN

Creo que es en la 4 transparencia donde dicen que en la reestructura ion incrementaran el numero de despidos así que tardaran mas tiempo y se gastaran mas dinero

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equivalente_a_tiempo_completo

Si se quitan todos los gastos de los despidos el EBITDA seria positivo.

Hasta 2015


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En la del tercer trimestre es donde han dado el susto
> 
> Royal Imtech NV - Homepage
> 
> ...



¿cómo la ves?.

Si técnicamente mejora, le voy a meter una pasta


----------



## ane agurain (9 Nov 2013)

bertok






Cheryl Cole tiene sorpresa detrás:

https://www.google.es/search?client...=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&tbm=isch&imgdii=_


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bertok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo la ves?.
> 
> Si técnicamente mejora, le voy a meter una pasta



La veo muy barata pero creo que he pecado de salirme de mi circulo de competencias.Tienen partes del negocio muy rentables en proyectos realmente interesantes y que crean valor añadido pero el problema es que tienen márgenes muy bajos , y eso cuando te quieres cepillar al 5%-10% de la plantilla pues es un problema,lo tienen mas complicado que Iberdrola o Telefonica. Yo creo que vale 4 pero viendo el plan de reestructuracion nos podemos olvidar de los beneficios hasta bien entrado el 2015. Si se pone por debajo de 1,5 y el plan de reestructuracion sigue su curso seguramente meta otro paquete.


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> La veo muy barata pero creo que he pecado de salirme de mi circulo de competencias.Tienen partes del negocio muy rentables en proyectos realmente interesantes y que crean valor añadido pero el problema es que tienen márgenes muy bajos , y eso cuando te quieres cepillar al 5%-10% de la plantilla pues es un problema,lo tienen mas complicado que Iberdrola o Telefonica. Yo creo que vale 4 pero viendo el plan de reestructuracion nos podemos olvidar de los beneficios hasta bien entrado el 2015. Si se pone por debajo de 1,5 y el plan de reestructuracion sigue su curso seguramente meta otro paquete.



La cagada de bestinver entrando por encima de 5 leuros ha sido importante ¿no?


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La cagada de bestinver entrando por encima de 5 leuros ha sido importante ¿no?



En su momento metieron muy poco, creo que en el bestinfond no llegaban ni al 0,8% ahora tendrán un 1,7%.Bestinver tiene una manía muy parecida a Peter Lynch y es meter muchas empresas dentro del fondo pero con % muy bajos.Con el tiempo si el negocio creen que va evolucionando positivamente y la cotización esta atractiva piramidan. En esta en concreto cuando metieron pasta de verdad fue en la ampliación que coincidió con el mínimo anual.Aun no ha acabado el año y llevan un +30%


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En su momento metieron muy poco, creo que en el bestinfond no llegaban ni al 0,8% ahora tendrán un 1,7%.Bestinver tiene una manía muy parecida a Peter Lynch y es meter muchas empresas dentro del fondo pero con % muy bajos.Con el tiempo si el negocio creen que va evolucionando positivamente y la cotización esta atractiva piramidan. En esta en concreto cuando metieron pasta de verdad fue en la ampliación que coincidió con el mínimo anual.



¿cuánto tienen metido en % de los fondos?


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cuánto tienen metido en % de los fondos?



http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/IIC/Fondo.aspx?nif=V80340219&vista=1&fs=09/11/2013

En bestinfond 1,18% y en internacional otro tanto, si tienen un 5,x% del capital de la empresa pues calculale que unos 45 mill en total.No es ni comparable a BMW,Exor,Thales y Wolters Kluwers.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2013)

Deflación (o indigestión) is here!








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## paulistano (9 Nov 2013)

En Madrid aún hay sitios que se pueden encontrar buenas copas a 3 euros....

Concretamente en EL PALENTINO....bareto de malasaña.




Les dejo lo que está rompiendo en UK....el nuevo gangman style:ouch:

Un despropósito:Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deflación (o indigestión) is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para deflacion rica la de venezuela....Yo apuesto que antes de un año se monta una revolucion alli.Ahora en serio en Madrid multiplique esa cifra por x3-x7


----------



## ane agurain (9 Nov 2013)

y la calidad?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que _jartá _de reir. Clara consecuencia del consume responsable de LSD!! 



ponzi dijo:


> Para deflacion rica la de venezuela....Yo apuesto que antes de un año se monta una revolucion alli.Ahora en serio en Madrid multiplique esa cifra por x3-x7



En MAdrid es muy dificil ponelse siego!!!



ane agurain dijo:


> y la calidad?



Encima tikismikis!!!! 

No se, dicen de ir la semana que viene pero estaré en Ordesa . Si les da cagalera yame contarán.


----------



## egarenc (9 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> y la calidad?


----------



## tarrito (9 Nov 2013)

joder! con el vídeo "what does the fox say"

:: :XX: :XX: :Baile:


definitivamente Calopez debe dejar dar más de 1 thanks por mensaje


----------



## paulistano (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para deflacion rica la de venezuela....Yo apuesto que antes de un año se monta una revolucion alli.Ahora en serio en Madrid multiplique esa cifra por x3-x7



Recientemente...que coño, ayer:XX::

Malasaña....sala barco....8 euros
Alonso martinez......bulevard santa barbara....7 euros
Calle campoamor....al lado del anterior...6 euros


Si nos vamos a otra zona más pija, alberto alcocer:

Liberata...12 euros, discoteca...en frente está el 46...bar de copas....a 7 euros.

Serrano esquina principe de vergara....blackstar...8 euros.

Y ya Ramsés...en plena puerta de alcalá se va a 14.

Y después de esta exposición me voy a ver a cómo están en la calle MIguel Angel:XX::XX:

Qué malo es hacerse mayor::


----------



## bertok (9 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Recientemente...que coño, ayer:XX::
> 
> Malasaña....sala barco....8 euros
> Alonso martinez......bulevard santa barbara....7 euros
> ...



Calimotxo en el parque debajo de casa en Pan Bendito: 80 céntimos 8:


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Calimotxo en el parque debajo de casa en Pan Bendito: 80 céntimos 8:



Ser un value en alcohol no tiene precio.Lo cachondo de todo esto es que seguramente ese calimotxo de 80 cent sea de mejor calidad que el cubata de 12 eu.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ser un value en alcohol no tiene precio.Lo cachondo de todo esto es que seguramente ese calimotxo de 80 cent sea de mejor calidad que el cubata de 12 eu.



Botellón de kalimotxo, mmmhhhh que buenos recuerdos de juventud.
Ni siquiera se llamaba botellón entonces. Lo llamábamos "beber en un parque".


----------



## ponzi (9 Nov 2013)

Y pensar que este personaje este gobernando Venezuela

[youtube]qv5dAqSS0XU[/youtube]

Mirar la cotización del Bolivar

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 22:04 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Botellón de kalimotxo, mmmhhhh que buenos recuerdos de juventud.
> Ni siquiera se llamaba botellón entonces. Lo llamábamos "beber en un parque".



El mundo evoluciona...Para llamar a un amigo1)Al grito de Patxiiiii por medio barrio 2)Teléfono 3)Sms y ahora whassapeando ...supongo que en la próxima evolución nos comunicaremos por telepatía eso o que volvamos a la edad media con los garrotes

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 22:17 ----------

Este es mas grande que el Mr Bean ....

[youtube]R8yrIO1yt6s[/youtube]

Que espectáculo vaya piño se esta pegando el Bolívar...Este se pensó que era Bernanke y le dio con ganas a la impresora


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y pensar que este personaje este gobernando Venezuela
> 
> [youtube]qv5dAqSS0XU[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Un amigo acaba de volver de Valencia, Venezuela, con 30 dólares hizo la semana (sin florituras que estaba de curro) pero cenando fuera etc...creo que el cambio en el mercado negro esta 1 a 60 ::


----------



## egarenc (9 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Botellón de kalimotxo, mmmhhhh que buenos recuerdos de juventud.
> Ni siquiera se llamaba botellón entonces. Lo llamábamos "beber en un parque".



aunque la mente tiende a eliminar la parte negativa de las cosas, yo aun recuerdo los resacones que producia


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En Madrid aún hay sitios que se pueden encontrar buenas copas a 3 euros....
> 
> Concretamente en EL PALENTINO....bareto de malasaña.
> 
> ...



Jojojojojojo que mítico el palentino, anda que no me he tomado yo cacharros a 3 pavos ahí, eso si un viernes tienes que pegarte con medio bar para pedir una copa....


----------



## ane agurain (9 Nov 2013)

por qué la gente paga 12 euros por un cubata y se queja del cine a 8 euros o de los pintxos a 2.50 ??


----------



## egarenc (9 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> por qué la gente paga 12 euros por un cubata y se queja del cine a 8 euros o de los pintxos a 2.50 ??



en el caso del cine, porque nos han vendido que eso es cultura? respecto a los pinchos, porqueyolovalguismo puro. Hablando de pintxos, una de mis mejores noches de juventud la recuerdo paseandome por el casco viejo de bilbao de bareto en bareto en plan pintxos y vinos....quie ciego pillamos mi media costilla y yo.:rolleye:. Apunte mental: tengo que volver a pasarme por bilbao.


----------



## garpie (9 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



[YOUTUBE]eU8P0Ufwpl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (10 Nov 2013)

En Venezuela a CAF nos deben dinero. Espero que nos paguen en dólares...


Bueno, espero que nos paguen....


Algo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En Venezuela a CAF nos deben dinero. Espero que nos paguen en dólares...
> 
> 
> Bueno, espero que nos paguen....
> ...



Si el metro de Caracas

http://www.caf.es/es/productos-servicios/soluciones-integrales/casos-estudio/metro-caracas.php

Pagar pagaran el problema es cuanto valga al cambio esos Bolívares.....A Tef entre Venezuela,Brasil y Argentina la están haciendo polvo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2013)

Buenos días,

Qué sea la última vez que tengo que ir a buscar el hilo a la segunda página.... vamos a ver, si mierda empresas como POP o BKIA tienen cuidador, nuestro ilustre hilo no puede ser menos ::

Canario-mina.... subidón tipos de interés USA el pasado viernes. En cualquier momento se les va el chiringuito de las manos. Segundo aviso!


Bono de Estados Unidos a 10 años


Voy a desayunar como un señor y luego al gym. Les leo.


----------



## johnston (10 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En Madrid aún hay sitios que se pueden encontrar buenas copas a 3 euros....
> 
> Concretamente en EL PALENTINO....bareto de malasaña.
> 
> ...



Joder con el video. Casi escupo el cafe de la risa


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2013)

Este vídeo lo parodiaron en Polònia este jueves


----------



## egarenc (10 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Qué sea la última vez que tengo que ir a buscar el hilo a la segunda página.... vamos a ver, si mierda empresas como POP o BKIA tienen cuidador, nuestro ilustre hilo no puede ser menos ::
> 
> ...



Como te cuidas, lo de gym espero que sea una metafora con esa jamelga al lado


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uUzp7vMzGZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (10 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Qué sea la última vez que tengo que ir a buscar el hilo a la segunda página.... vamos a ver, si mierda empresas como POP o BKIA tienen cuidador, nuestro ilustre hilo no puede ser menos ::
> 
> ...



A principios de octubre estaba bastante peor; de todas formas creo que el chiringuito ya se les ha ido de las manos. 

Es como cuando coges un frasco de colonia mojado, se te empieza a resbalar y haces malabares con el para que no se caiga... alguna vez lo salvas, pero lo normal es que vaya al suelo.

Por cierto, yo no me creo que estés desayunando con esa jamelga, o le haces un test de estrés y nos cuelgas aquí fotos del resultado o no me creo nada ::


Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (10 Nov 2013)

Buenos domingos (y domingas, R3v3).

Mira que es pegadizo el tema The Fox. Mi hija y sus amigas ya llevan unos días que lo tienen sonando a todas horas. Y este otro también hace furor:

[YOUTUBE]AtE9p4Ll5vY[/YOUTUBE]

Ayer vimos una peli de miedo en familia de las que une, de las que te cagas en tó de lo desprevenido que te coge. Expediente Warren (The Conjuring)


----------



## Xiux (10 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Qué sea la última vez que tengo que ir a buscar el hilo a la segunda página.... vamos a ver, si mierda empresas como POP o BKIA tienen cuidador, nuestro ilustre hilo no puede ser menos ::
> 
> ...



Con esta niña, se le va a atragantar el desayuno )


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos domingos (y domingas, R3v3).
> 
> Mira que es pegadizo el tema The Fox. Mi hija y sus amigas ya llevan unos días que lo tienen sonando a todas horas. Y este otro también hace furor:
> 
> ...



La tengo bajando en microHD. Esta noche toca caguntis


----------



## paulistano (10 Nov 2013)

bajando peli....espero esos encuentros paranormales sean mejores que las grabaciones de Iker JImenez, el pobre nunca pilla a los fantasmas:ouch:

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 14:08 ----------

Hablando de bolsa....tanto Imtech como Sacyr, en la base del canal de los últimos 3 meses....:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QGsa_QcrVwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2013)

Bravo Marc!


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

La gran mentira usana al descubierto

[YOUTUBE]OT3PSKbsXuk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 15:45 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bravo Marc!



Paaaaayo, ya no sé onde meté el joooooro ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

cositas:

Alguna dama en la sala sabe el modelo de bikini? Es para regalar

Sobre la chica, parece una profesional de esto:
Anna , 1400 . :: RelaxGirl.Ru -

1 hora:1.400 rublos
2 horas: 2.800 rublos
toda la noche: 7.000 rublos

Y esta web para todos los pirados de fin de semana, creo que después de este link, muchos avatares van a cambiar:
Sexy Saturday #9 - Colourful Rebel | The young & restless


Y para peli que deben ver, una vez visto el video del fox:

*
Fantastic Mr.Fox, *es una parodia muy buena. Las voces de Bill murray, Clooney, Owen Wilson, William Dafoe, Meryl Streep, etc


----------



## tarrito (10 Nov 2013)

no me funciona el patapalotalk para vez el hilo :´( 

¿algun@ más?

como haya sido por tocar algo Calopez, me voy a c*g*r en los bonobos albinos 
 


@ane
ya que está en modo "rastreator ON" ¿algún multinick que pueda destapar? ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me funciona el patapalotalk para vez el hilo :´(
> 
> ¿algun@ más?
> 
> ...



eres bertok? ::


----------



## tarrito (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> eres bertok? ::



mas quisiera él 

aunque se va aproximando, no le creía capaz de usar un avatar "bonito" :Aplauso: , siempre con sus cositas mad-maxistas y tal :ouch:


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> mas quisiera él
> 
> aunque se va aproximando, no le creía capaz de usar un avatar "bonito" :Aplauso: , siempre con sus cositas mad-maxistas y tal :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La tengo bajando en microHD. Esta noche toca caguntis



Esta muy bien.

Te dejo otra de miedo que esta muy bien


Posesin infernal (Evil Dead) (2013) - FilmAffinity

Madre mía si quieres miedo real date una vuelta por Madrid, la basura lo desborda todo. Salir del retiro y ver montones de basura amontonarse como una mala versión de walking edad no tiene precio.

Hoy en Polinomia hablan de la caída del canal valenciano


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta muy bien.
> 
> Te dejo otra de miedo que esta muy bien
> 
> ...



Evil Dead? Pero han hecho remake? 

La original sí que daba miedo, que era Evil Dead 1, que el mismo director (el de spiderman) la volvió a hacer con más dinero: Evil Dead 2
Ah! Damas y caballeros, que miedo pasaba en antena3 cuando JL.Goas ponía "Noche de Lobos". Que tiempos!


Luego llegaría una tercera peli de la saga que es de risa, más que de miedo.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta muy bien.
> 
> Te dejo otra de miedo que esta muy bien
> 
> ...



La ví hace un par de meses.

Realmente espeluznante :8::8::8:


----------



## ponzi (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Evil Dead? Pero han hecho remake?
> 
> La original sí que daba miedo, que era Evil Dead 1, que el mismo director (el de spiderman) la volvió a hacer con más dinero: Evil Dead 2
> Ah! Damas y caballeros, que miedo pasaba en antena3 cuando JL.Goas ponía "Noche de Lobos". Que tiempos!
> ...



Tiene escenas bastante crudas, a mi me gusto y no soy demasiado devoto del genero.


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene escenas bastante crudas, a mi me gusto y no soy demasiado devoto del genero.



También promete el remake de Carrie. Estoy esperando a que salga en 1080p para verla a oscuras en el LED del salón ::

Patapalo ::::::, a ver si me consigues el link de *You're the next* ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> También promete el remake de Carrie. Estoy esperando a que salga en 1080p para verla a oscuras en el LED del salón ::
> 
> Patapalo ::::::, a ver si me consigues el link de *You're the next* ::::::



Con la pasta que ganas y aún sin PROYECTOR led?


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Con la pasta que ganas y aún sin PROYECTOR led?



soy más pobre que las ratas en detroit


----------



## egarenc (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> soy más pobre que las ratas en detroit



el trastero de bertok, solo que el chaval es austero


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> el trastero de bertok, solo que el chaval es austero



Sólo soy rico en ser azote y látigo purificador de wannabes y pechopalomistas premium )


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Nov 2013)

Tase ligeramente en verde


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

vamos a ver si esta noche podemos abrir una posi para cerrarla al día siguiente con reward.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

opiniones?












y de abril aquí los 10.000





nos parecemos bastante a japon en Bolsa también. Solo que japón tuvo su doble suelo más tarde:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me funciona el patapalotalk para vez el hilo :´(
> 
> ¿algun@ más?
> 
> ...



A mi tampoco me vá....me está tocando ya los huevos tanta tontería....



bertok dijo:


> También promete el remake de Carrie. Estoy esperando a que salga en 1080p para verla a oscuras en el LED del salón ::
> 
> Patapalo ::::::, a ver si me consigues el link de *You're the next* ::::::



Nada decente


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> en el caso del cine, porque nos han vendido que eso es cultura? respecto a los pinchos, porqueyolovalguismo puro. Hablando de pintxos, una de mis mejores noches de juventud la recuerdo paseandome por el casco viejo de bilbao de bareto en bareto en plan pintxos y vinos....quie ciego pillamos mi media costilla y yo.:rolleye:. Apunte mental: tengo que volver a pasarme por bilbao.



Valladolid tampoco está tan mal, y tampoco es barato, como allí.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 20:54 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> opiniones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO, la guerra guerra es la de las divisas: Después de la burbuja Usana a base de QES y tal, vendrá la Japanesa, a la que se quieren unir (no se si tarde) Droghi y su pandilla. Como China entre en el juego, no se que puede pasar.

Eso sí, lo que viene es una devaluaciòn de todas esas monedas y posiblemente una superinflacion globalizada y defaultazo. ¿Después? ¿Qui lo sá?. Carpe Diem.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cositas:
> 
> Alguna dama en la sala sabe el modelo de bikini? Es para regalar
> 
> ...



Material del bueno. A favoritos.

Me parece que queda claro que usted no es una mujer, a no ser que sea lesb...


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

500 leros las 2 horas

Señorita escort en Madrid - Angela joven y bonita un lujo en su hotel


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 500 leros las 2 horas
> 
> Señorita escort en Madrid - Angela joven y bonita un lujo en su hotel



Tiene el calendario en verde, sinónimo de libre. La crisis aprieta en lo que se aprietan a estas señoritas.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Material del bueno. A favoritos.
> 
> Me parece que queda claro que usted no es una mujer, a no ser que sea lesb...



no creo que deba explicarlo 3 veces ya...


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no creo que deba explicarlo 3 veces ya...



... pues enseña las tetas de una hamija ::::::


----------



## egarenc (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no creo que deba explicarlo 3 veces ya...



va a ser más fácil que tengais dos usuarios, te ahorras explicaciones y tendrás contento al gran lider.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 21:54 ----------

[YOUTUBE]VmsyZmeaFXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/10296899-post957.html


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

es que semos 2!! pero si lo hemos explicado por lo menos 3 veces!


y no voy a poner pechos ni culos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Material del bueno. A favoritos.
> 
> Me parece que queda claro que usted no es una mujer, a no ser que sea lesb...



Tenéis que saber leer lo que se escribe. Cuando aprendas, al leer varios mensajes de una misma persona puedes adivinar el sexo, el rango de edad y la formación. Si además te encuentras a una persona que es capaz de encontrar una imagen que has colgado en una página de lumis rusas también te informa del grado de...... tiempo libre poco "saludable" del que dispone, y como somos todos hamijos, hasta aquí quiero leer.


----------



## paulistano (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 500 leros las 2 horas
> 
> Señorita escort en Madrid - Angela joven y bonita un lujo en su hotel



Pero que coño.....

Dominacion.....NO
Sumision.........NO
Griego............NO
Guia turistica....SI


:ouch:


----------



## holgazan (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 500 leros las 2 horas
> 
> Señorita escort en Madrid - Angela joven y bonita un lujo en su hotel



Griego 100€ extra. )


----------



## paulistano (10 Nov 2013)

El link ese cojonudo....flipante....arggg


----------



## sr.anus (10 Nov 2013)

Griego" (A-Level), (+ 100€).
Que diablos es el A-level? Hay distintos tipo de griego? algun dialecto?
Acompañante con actitud GFE.??????
wtf?

los servicios ofrecidos por las chicas son de acompañante Vip, cualquier implicación intima que surja tiene que ser consensuada por usted y la escort.
Encuentros matutinos en Hoteles.
"Tengo un cimbel matutino con la forma de un pepino..." esta bien para hacer la broma, pero no...

Fin de semana o dos días, 48 horas. 2.300 €


Vamos ademas de puta, estrecha y cara


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Nov 2013)

::...:....:...........


----------



## bertok (10 Nov 2013)

Para qué ver películas de terror si tenemos a Laborda + Espín en el mismo audio ::::

La fiebre optimista - Economía Directa 08-11-2013 en mp3 (08/11 a las 17:06:07) 01:03:13 2533070 - iVoox

Terrorífico, se va a cagar la perra toa :8::8::fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que semos 2!! pero si lo hemos explicado por lo menos 3 veces!
> 
> 
> y no voy a poner pechos ni culos.



Pero alma de cántaro, ¿tan difícil es crearse dos cuentas, una para cada uno? O firmen los mensajes como Victor o Victoria.


----------



## Krim (10 Nov 2013)

Entro, veo que el Tapatalk ya no funciona en el foro, y que Bertok en lugar de imágenes apocalípticas pone a Chezza en su avatar. ¿Me he perdido algo señores? XD


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tenéis que saber leer lo que se escribe. Cuando aprendas, al leer varios mensajes de una misma persona puedes adivinar el sexo, el rango de edad y la formación. Si además te encuentras a una persona que es capaz de encontrar una imagen que has colgado en una página de lumis rusas también te informa del grado de...... tiempo libre poco "saludable" del que dispone, y como somos todos hamijos, hasta aquí quiero leer.



La realidad es que yo no la encuentro, lo hace google images al preguntarle. Supongo que lo usáis, no?


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Griego" (A-Level), (+ 100€).
> Que diablos es el A-level? Hay distintos tipo de griego? algun dialecto?
> Acompañante con actitud GFE.??????
> wtf?
> ...



Es muy besucona dice...
Y también se ofrece como guía turística. Que pluriempleo. Lo mismo te la chupa sin condón, que te enseña el palacio real.


----------



## Janus (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para qué ver películas de terror si tenemos a Laborda + Espín en el mismo audio ::::
> 
> La fiebre optimista - Economía Directa 08-11-2013 en mp3 (08/11 a las 17:06:07) 01:03:13 2533070 - iVoox
> 
> Terrorífico, se va a cagar la perra toa :8::8::fiufiu:



muy interesante. Caídas de las materias primas que lastran los ingresos de los países emergentes que tienen intereses muy altos. Se cierra la pata larga del carry trade para volver a dólares con lo que el dolar se aprecia respecto a esas divisas. Después la bolsa se cae, la americana, y se monta del de San Quintín.

Muy interesante. Se toma apunte de ello para estar al loro del manolo.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 23:50 ----------

Para vigilar la bolsa casi que es suficiente con ver a diario el VIX.


----------



## guaxx (10 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para qué ver películas de terror si tenemos a Laborda + Espín en el mismo audio ::::
> 
> La fiebre optimista - Economía Directa 08-11-2013 en mp3 (08/11 a las 17:06:07) 01:03:13 2533070 - iVoox
> 
> Terrorífico, se va a cagar la perra toa :8::8::fiufiu:



Gracias por el audio!!
Me gusto mucho cuando fue la primera vez a desmontar el broteverdismo, a ver esta vez que tal.


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2013)

me da que los largos en el IBEX pueden tener mañana un día de bears.

Vamos a por los cortos, para adentro.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Tengo buenas y malas noticias de Imtech

1)La mala es que en el ultimo informe han metido 650 nuevos despidos para 2013 y 300 para 2014, despidos que no estaban en el plan estratégico y que apenas han cuantificado por 10 mill. Si extrapolamos las cifras con los anteriores despidos estaríamos hablando de 40-70 mill.

2) La buena que solo quedan por despedir el 30% de los pendientes de todo el plan de reestructuración.

Imtech Spain | References

En España tienen o han tenido proyectos que seguro que muchos conoceréis..


-El mantenimiento de la planta de Acerinox en cadiz.
-Parte de los sistemas eléctricos de las oficinas de Bmw en Madrid.
-Climatizacion,automatización y electricidad de las oficinas de Polaris Wolrd
-Aire acondicionado , automatización del Plenilunio.
-Climatizacion,automatización y electricidad en el World Tarde centre , Barcelona.
-Climatizacion del registro de la propiedad en Madrid.
-Climatización del intercambiador de Moncloa


----------



## amago45 (11 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias!
Lunes entretenido, a por él


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Nov 2013)

A los buenos dias.



> Grifols compra por 1.240 millones el negocio de diagnóstico de Novartis,Empresas, expansion.com



Me temo lo peor...

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 08:36 ----------

Por cierto, con el lío de servidor de Calopez del viernes no pude contar que me hice con un ETF de IBEX en busca de lso 10.000 puntos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A los buenos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esta gente que va a hacer con la deuda porque ya van muy pillados. En el folleto de las preferentes el regulador les obligo a poner que el nivel de endeudamiento era excesivo y que si los tipos subían al tener tipos variables con una deuda/EBITDA tan alta no podría asumir sus obligaciones financieras.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el viernes conseguimos recuperarnos del trolleo juernesiano , al final cerre cortos en 9640 y cargue largos para nuevamente al final de la sesion cargar cortos en 9750 

estuve revisando los graficos y esta claro que en el eurostoxxx50 se esta produciendo un pullback al triangulo expansivo , debemos caer todavia a los 2970-2980 para girarnos y subir un 10-12% , el ibex se esta sosteniendo muy bien en la parte baja de bollinger pero lo volvera a atacar , espero que quiza lo lleven a los 9550 como mucho y entonces parriba hasta los 10220 cota que atacaremos durante 3 o 4 sesiones para finalmente irnos a por los 9050 

veo un doble techo o un triangulo de distribucion en el ibex :Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

Otros que quieren encasquetar la deuda de 3400 millones a los futuros accionistas son los de Ono, que quieren salir a bolsa.

Ono prepara su salida a bolsa para primavera de 2014 al calor de la recuperación - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y esta gente que va a hacer con la deuda porque ya van muy pillados. En el folleto de las preferentes el regulador les obligo a poner que el nivel de endeudamiento era excesivo y que si los tipos subían al tener tipos variables con una deuda/EBITDA tan alta no podría asumir sus obligaciones financieras.



Pues le ha senntado bién la compra al final. :Aplauso:

Grifols clas a 31,5900	Var:	2,05%	

Veamos si pasamos de 32 y nos acercamos a máximos...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 09:11 ----------

venga cerramos cortos 9750-9700 :Baile: abrimos largos :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues le ha senntado bién la compra al final. :Aplauso:
> 
> Grifols clas a 31,5900	Var:	2,05%
> 
> Veamos si pasamos de 32 y nos acercamos a máximos...



No dan explicaciones de cuales son los margenes de Novartis ni de la rentabilidad del negocio.No han reducido nada la deuda desde la compra de talecris.

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/GRF-Grifols/detalle-financiero

A lo tonto se van a plantar en 3500 mill de deuda neta. Yo no se si no estará queriendo correr demasiado Grifols


----------



## Algas (11 Nov 2013)

AMPER falling down :ouch:


----------



## jjsuamar (11 Nov 2013)

Buenos días jilo. 

Imtech +6%. A ver si aguanta hoy y recupera la senda


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Qué le pasa a Prisa?? No levantan los tíos cabeza...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, ¿tan difícil es crearse dos cuentas, una para cada uno? O firmen los mensajes como Victor o Victoria.





De esta forma nadie de los dos tiene que andar mirando qué es lo que pone uno u otra, contraseñas, etc.

Además habría repetición de IP con diferentes nicks, no?

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 02:57 ----------

nota:

grifols out


----------



## Chila (11 Nov 2013)

Guanosos días, a ver cómo empieza la semanita.
Yo me voy a la cama que llevo un trancazo de muerte, los bebés que lo pegan todo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Nov 2013)

Buenos días,

como la aventura americana ultima dio resultado repito en busca de la misma suerte.

He entrado en ISRG y CLF. Ademas llevo las ANR pero las plusvis de esas serán para enviarles una botella de vino al pepino y al geeky. 

Espero que saquen muchas plusvis al mercado, suerte.


----------



## amago45 (11 Nov 2013)

Algas dijo:


> AMPER falling down :ouch:



ahí está Bañuelos 'o conquistador' levantando la acción el sólo :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Nov 2013)

cerramos larguitos 9700-9730 pipeando vamos :Aplauso:

abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (11 Nov 2013)

Adentro en Dia a 6,492. Cerca de la resistencia y en la parte baja del canal alcista, con el Koncorde dando señal de entrada... gracias Ane (o su marido ) por enseñarme el koncorde


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Adentro en Dia a 6,492. Cerca de la resistencia y en la parte baja del canal alcista, con el Koncorde dando señal de entrada... gracias Ane (o su marido ) por enseñarme el koncorde



Qué DIA te ha dado entrada con el Koncorde?

Qué dices?

La entrada la marca el corte del "bruto marrón" al cortar la "delgada linea roja"


Vigia dice fuera
koncorde dice fuera
Trix dice fuera
y el que más me gusta para tendencia a medio, el RMO de Rahul mohindar dice fuera


----------



## Hannibal (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Qué DIA te ha dado entrada con el Koncorde?
> 
> Qué dices?
> 
> ...



Voy a repasar mis notas entonces porque no es eso lo que entendí en la web del propio Blai5, cuyo articulo no encuentro ahora.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Comprueba siempre si vas a estar una semana o 10 días en el valor con otro indicador tipo Vigia, o un clásico Trix

En mi opinión. Estaba mirando el del Mohindar este, y es un poco segurola, aunque te vale como dice él "jamas lleves la contraria a este indicador, si está por encima de cero es largos, si está por debajo es para ponerse corto"


Fuera de Azkoyen, plusvas, venid a mí... y a Montoro


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> ahí está Bañuelos 'o conquistador' levantando la acción el sólo :fiufiu:



http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...-dorada-del-boom-inmobiliario-espanol-2199804

Yo quiero saber que desayuna....



De Valencia a Madrid y de allí a Nueva York, donde quiso levantar una Spanish Tower. De aquella época es su frase: “Me dejas desnudo en el Central Park y al dia siguiente paseo por Manhattan en limusina”.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 10:50 ----------




jjsuamar dijo:


> Buenos días jilo.
> 
> Imtech +6%. A ver si aguanta hoy y recupera la senda



Menudo chicharrin....Hasta Septiembre de 2014 con la reestructuracion.Nos vamos a divertir con la volatilidad


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Hannibal, fíjate en BIOSEARCH en koncorde, vigia, mohindar, trix y macd

da entrada. ahora compara con dia


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

Buenos días, después de un Finde de relax en la playa vuelvo al curro hasta el miércoles, que volveré a tostarme al sol del estado de Bahía, intentare quemarme bien el careto para que me haga juego con el rojo pasión que llevo en el culo gracias a Amper.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 11:59 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Hannibal, fíjate en BIOSEARCH en koncorde, vigia, mohindar, trix y macd
> 
> da entrada. ahora compara con dia



Esas si me están dando una alegría hoy....)


----------



## suima (11 Nov 2013)

Biosearch peponeando, ya era hora de tener alguna alegria...


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, después de un Finde de relax en la playa vuelvo al curro hasta el miércoles, que volveré a tostarme al sol del estado de Bahía, intentare quemarme bien el careto para que me haga juego con el rojo pasión que llevo en el culo gracias a Amper.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 11:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Los socios y accionistas de Bañuelos históricamente después del pelotazo inicial no suelen acabar bien.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Nov 2013)

Grifols en 32. Enhorabuena a los premiados. 

¡¡¡¡A por los 33!!!

Edito: No hace falta que sea hoy ¿eh? Puede ser mañana o pasado, tampoco hay prisa...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

cambio mi pasta y plusvas de azkoyen por más Fersas en 0.425

que estoy muy loco!


Biosearch no creo que cierre por encima de 0.60 hoy


----------



## suima (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cambio mi pasta y plusvas de azkoyen por más Fersas en 0.425
> 
> que estoy muy loco!
> 
> ...




Entré a 0,53, el 0,60 ya me va bien


----------



## @@strom (11 Nov 2013)

Dentro de arcelor @12,73.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

pues 0.585


Resultados ampliados de Almirall y FAES hoy. A ver qué comentan de la deuda y el Ebitda.

Edito:

almirall 
Ebitda -60%
facturacion +6%
beneficio -76%
deuda no ponen nada aún

faes 
+3,6% facturación
beneficio +10%
Ebitda +20%
deuda no ponen nada aún


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días, después de un Finde de relax en la playa vuelvo al curro hasta el miércoles, que volveré a tostarme al sol del estado de Bahía, intentare quemarme bien el careto para que me haga juego con el rojo pasión que llevo en el culo gracias a Amper.



Voe Azul.

Qué bien que vives, ¿no? ienso:


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los socios y accionistas de Bañuelos históricamente después del pelotazo inicial no suelen acabar bien.



Pero aquí no hemos tenido pelotazo inicial todavía...

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 12:40 ----------




Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Voe Azul.
> 
> Qué bien que vives, ¿no? ienso:



Hamijo, mientras vosotros os pillabais vacaciones comiendo espetos de sardinas en agosto yo estaba pelado de frío la currando en la oficina...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

La demanda de gas natural bajó un 10,6 % en octubre, en comparación con el mismo mes de 2012, y sumó una caída del 9,4 % en los diez primeros meses del año, según datos del operador del sistema Enagás.

La demanda convencional (hogares y empresas) se redujo en un 8 % en octubre, debido principalmente a que en este mes las temperaturas fueron más altas que en 2012.

Mientras tanto, el gas para generación eléctrica cayó un 18,4 % en octubre, un mes en el que la utilización media del parque de centrales de ciclo combinado se situó en el 16 %.

Entre enero y octubre, el consumo convencional bajó un 1 %, mientras que la demanda para generación eléctrica se desplomó un 36 %.

En los últimos doce meses, el 51 % del gas natural transportado en España procedía de Argelia; el 11 %, de Nigeria; el 10 %, de Catar, y el 6 %, de Trinidad y Tobago. EFECOM


----------



## aitor33 (11 Nov 2013)

Buenos días. A los de Amper...

Amper consigue un contrato en Colombia por 2,1 millones de dólares - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## darwinn (11 Nov 2013)

Vamos esas amper


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

aitor33 dijo:


> Buenos días. A los de Amper...
> 
> Amper consigue un contrato en Colombia por 2,1 millones de dólares - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



indra otro en irak por una pasta


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> indra otro en irak por una pasta



Indra se adjudica el proceso electoral de Irak por 130 millones | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

hisho:

se nos dispara FAES: 2,805 +3%

Es una subida sana, proque hay volumen en las subidas, y poco en las bajadas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Nov 2013)

Suben 4,49% mis grifoles. Y estoy cargadito.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hisho:
> 
> se nos dispara FAES: 2,805 +3%
> 
> Es una subida sana, proque hay volumen en las subidas, y poco en las bajadas.



Venga hombre que con las Bio y Faes hago el dia hoy!


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Suben 4,49% mis grifoles. Y estoy cargadito.



Enhorabuena 
La verdad es que Grifols lo está haciendo muy bien como empresa y es una de esas que merece la pena tenerlas para el largo plazo.
Biosearch si no tuviera tan baja capitalización sería otra buena para el largo...

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 12:13 ----------

Otra que lleva una racha bastante maja de meses es EADS. Lógicamente no es de las que suben un 10% en un día pero en 3 meses lleva casi un 20% que no está nada mal para el tipo de empresa que es.
Además parece que le queda recorrido. 
Hay alguién dentro?


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2013)

Estan que tiran el ibex, me sangran los ojos. Pobres cortos.

9750-10k. Y ahi romeria. Proximo viaje... 9800.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Enhorabuena
> La verdad es que Grifols lo está haciendo muy bien como empresa y es una de esas que merece la pena tenerlas para el largo plazo.
> Biosearch si no tuviera tan baja capitalización sería otra buena para el largo...



Las tengo ya de hace unos meses y las he tenido en negativo un mes entero. Pero ahora ya queman, la verdad. Creo que me, dependiendo de como cierren, voy a poner un SL 31.90 más o menos y a esperar.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las tengo ya de hace unos meses y las he tenido en negativo un mes entero. Pero ahora ya queman, la verdad. Creo que me, dependiendo de como cierren, voy a poner un SL 31.90 más o menos y a esperar.



Yo llevo como un par de semanas y las estoy sacando algo más de un 10% así que encantado. 
Mi intención es aguantarlas un poco más de tiempo aunque claro, yo tengo poquitas.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Que heavy:8:




Las memorias de Aznar, un relato de película


Tengo por ahi pendientes 4 empresas pero llevo unas semanas que no doy a basto, no me olvidado de ellas en cuanto pueda las echo una ojeada


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que heavy:8:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 60300



¿Desde el atentado es más humilde? No me quiero ni imaginar como era antes.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

no me gusta estar pendiente pero 2.825 faes

demasiado vertical y triple techo?

si lo rompe a los 3


----------



## atman (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que heavy:8:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 60300
> 
> ...




Delirios por trastorno de estres postraumático. Eso explica alguna cosas. Si no ha sido tratado, y viendo lo escrito no lo parece, Revilla tiene razón, PepeMari puede ser un peligro.


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2013)

las otras 2 que le dijo y son personales:

"Jose Mari, contrata a un entrenador personal y hazte una lipo a nivel abdominal ... + biba er vino"


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Biosearch toca los 0,60 
No había visto esta noticia/opinión del jueves:
Biosearch rumores acerca de la compañía que invitan a comprar | Intereconomía | 1109308


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

al lado de "engreído" en la RAE sale su foto.

Claro que también aparece como segunda acepción de perrillo faldero.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 05:50 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Biosearch toca los 0,60
> No había visto esta noticia/opinión del jueves:
> Biosearch rumores acerca de la compañía que invitan a comprar | Intereconomía | 1109308



ojo con ese que lleva recomendando codere desde hace 1 mes.

bio en cambio da señales


----------



## Hannibal (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hannibal, fíjate en BIOSEARCH en koncorde, vigia, mohindar, trix y macd
> 
> da entrada. ahora compara con dia



Ya he encontrado el artículo que decía: Cómo Se Interpreta Koncorde

Aquí habla básicamente del "rio" que indica las manos fuertes; lo que no vi es que hay varios artículos más donde explica lo del vigia y demás. Fallo de principiante ::

En todo caso, ya he puesto SL y SP así que toca esperar a que cumplan su función; o también puede salirme en cuanto me ponga en verde... ya lo iré viendo.

Lo de Biosearch lo tenía vigilado hace tiempo por otros indicadores (el Trix es de mis favoritos), pero ya no recuerdo por qué,la descarté. Creo que era porque estas acciones con tan poco volumen no me gustan demasiado.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> al lado de "engreído" en la RAE sale su foto.
> 
> Claro que también aparece como segunda acepción de perrillo faldero.
> 
> ...



Pues he leido lo que dice y esta en lo cierto en todo el analisis de ventas de Ebro mediante MGV...

Las ventas del 20% sobre el total diario de MGV han estado frenando la cotización y parece que han dejado de vender....ojo. Yo tenia irden de venta a 0,65 y la he quitado.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ya he encontrado el artículo que decía: Cómo Se Interpreta Koncorde
> 
> Aquí habla básicamente del "rio" que indica las manos fuertes; lo que no vi es que hay varios artículos más donde explica lo del vigia y demás. Fallo de principiante ::
> 
> ...



yo también la descarté porque me daba mínimos de entrada más fiables en 2-3 días.

esperemos.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 05:59 ----------

tiene razón sí. pero que sepáis lo otro que decía.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Nov 2013)

Tengo la sensación de que nos vamos a los 10000 again... evidentemente hoy no, pero si superamos el 9800 aún nos puede quedar un ultimo arreón antes de irse todo abajo... yo abro unos largos en este nivel, el viernes cerré los cortos que traia desde el 10000 y no puedo estar tanto tiempo en liquidez...


----------



## Hannibal (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo también la descarté porque me daba mínimos de entrada más fiables en 2-3 días.
> 
> esperemos.
> 
> ...



A ver, si yo agradezco infinitamente todos los consejos, por no decir clases magistrales, a los que asisto aquí a diario. Pero, repito mi _disclaimer_: yo meto muy poco dinero en la bolsa; para mí todo esto es un cursillo avanzado de invertir en bolsa y por tanto no sufrais por mis himbersiones porque no sufro ni yo; mi idea es seguir aumentando mi capital disponible muy poco a poco. Espero dentro de 1 año o 2 poder meter un capital más serio cuando ya tenga un sistema propio y semi-automatizado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Nov 2013)

Jajaja, mirad que correo me ha mandado mi señora...



> Noticia en el mundo sobre Grifols...¡No me digas que han subido cuando no tenias acciones!



Como me conoce.

De todas maneras, si empiezan a hablar de algo en portadas generalistas y tal, a lo mejor es buen momento de irse largando, lo del limpiabotas u eso...


----------



## Cetero (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que heavy:8:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 60300
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Delirios por trastorno de estres postraumático. Eso explica alguna cosas. Si no ha sido tratado, y viendo lo escrito no lo parece, Revilla tiene razón, PepeMari puede ser un peligro.



En muchos sitios por semejantes párrafos le mandarían a un especialista, lo mas grave es que lo cree de verdad. Un peligro publico. Y pensar que la primera opción era Rato. Aun me pregunto como hemos aguantado tanto tiempo sin quebrar.






Vaya pila de emociones que estoy sintiendo con Imtech,es como tirarse en puenting sin cuerda


----------



## Chila (11 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las tengo ya de hace unos meses y las he tenido en negativo un mes entero. Pero ahora ya queman, la verdad. Creo que me, dependiendo de como cierren, voy a poner un SL 31.90 más o menos y a esperar.



Yo no me atreví a entrar en la última corrección.
La verdad es que no se puede entrar en todos los valores, sería de locura.

He entrado en Indra, toca la parte baja del canal, y contrato nuevo.
A ver...
Y me espero a que rompa Arch, como hemos visto en el hilo del carbón.

Espero no mover la cartera en un tiempo prudencial.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Cetero dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Que heavy:8:
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Cetero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Estoy por ir a una de sus charlas en Faes o a una firma de libros solo por ver si de verdad le salen luces de colores de la melena.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Jajaja, mirad que correo me ha mandado mi señora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabe el dicho...dos que duermen en el mismo colchón se vuelven de la misma condición...El dia menos pensado su señora le roba la cuenta de burbuja

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 13:29 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ahora que caigo, el Faes de Aznar no será el mismo que el del continuo, ¿verdad? ::
> ...


----------



## Chila (11 Nov 2013)

Hombre Hannibal, FAES Farma...


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hannibal, fíjate en BIOSEARCH en koncorde, vigia, mohindar, trix y macd
> 
> da entrada. ahora compara con dia



Pa dentro con too lo gordo!!!:baba:


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ahora que caigo, el Faes de Aznar no será el mismo que el del continuo, ¿verdad? ::
> ...


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Hannibal dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hombre no jodas jajajajja
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Grifols no se agota! +5,31% ahora pispo!


----------



## Hannibal (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya sabe el dicho...dos que duermen en el mismo colchón se vuelven de la misma condición...El dia menos pensado su señora le roba la cuenta de burbuja
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 13:29 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2013)

"En" y "con" no es lo mismo ¿No?

Alierta: "La crisis ha acabado claramente en España" - elEconomista.es

Alierta: "La crisis ha acabado claramente *en* España"


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que nos vamos a los 10000 again... evidentemente hoy no, pero si superamos el* 9800* aún nos puede quedar un ultimo arreón antes de irse todo abajo... yo abro unos largos en este nivel, el viernes cerré los cortos que traia desde el 10000 y no puedo estar tanto tiempo en liquidez...



La cita de hoy es ahi. El dax va a pegar un viaje a maximos del dia de Tipos. 

Vamos, pintan copas hoy.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

A Faes Farma la vemos fuerte y sana
Publicado el 11 de noviembre de 2013 a las 12:22 por bolsacanaria
Nos gusta el valor, se viene acelerando y ya le falta poco para batir su último máximos relativo en 3.85/90 euros, siempre claro está tiene el riesgo que el mercado se gire a la baja y vaya a buscar el apoyo de la anterior rotura alcista en 2.40 menos probable pero técnicamente correcta y aún así no dejaría de ser alcista siendo esta bajada una nueva oportunidad de compra y no una amenaza para el inversor.

Vemos al sector FARMA y BIO-FARMA en España muy atractivo, os prometemos un trabajo sobre el mismo pronto.








Read more BolsaCanaria .info | A Faes Farma la vemos fuerte y sana


----------



## Tono (11 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Acabo de llevarme una alegría. 
Este fin de semana decidí entrar en Ferrovial, por motivos varios, el principal el dividendo de 0,40 que viene dentro de un mes. A primera hora de la mañana no me gustaba como empezó y hasta hace un rato no metí la orden, 1200 a 13.98. 
Meto la orden, veo que entra y justo cuando vuelvo a mira el IBEX veo un pantallazo en verde al completo y que que el valor sube un 0,40.
Ya saco para comisiones :Aplauso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (11 Nov 2013)

Joer me acabo de levantar hace nada, menudo desfase horario llevo. En fin fuera de Biosearch con un +10%, cuando pase de 0,65 con ganas, volvere a entrar.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que nos vamos a los 10000 again... evidentemente hoy no, pero si superamos el 9800 aún nos puede quedar un ultimo arreón antes de irse todo abajo... yo abro unos largos en este nivel, el viernes cerré los cortos que traia desde el 10000 y no puedo estar tanto tiempo en liquidez...




Momentos importantes en el 9800... a ver que pasa, si vemos en 9820-25 seria una buena pista que nos lleva al 10000

Vamos a verlo


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Momentos importantes en el 9800... a ver que pasa, si vemos en 9820-25 seria una buena pista que nos lleva al 10000
> 
> Vamos a verlo



Si pasa los 9800 preparate para ver un 9k9 hoy. Usa anda medio cerrado, asi que cualquier cosa.


----------



## Tono (11 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Momentos importantes en el 9800... a ver que pasa, si vemos en 9820-25 seria una buena pista que nos lleva al 10000
> 
> Vamos a verlo



Parece que le cuesta. Los 3000M que mueve TEF sin apenas subida le meten el freno de mano.
Enhorabuena a los que tengáis Grifols. Así da gusto empezar la semana.


----------



## juanfer (11 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> "En" y "con" no es lo mismo ¿No?
> 
> Alierta: "La crisis ha acabado claramente en España" - elEconomista.es
> 
> Alierta: "La crisis ha acabado claramente *en* España"



Alierta sigue ganando 80M€ al año . Para el no hay crisis.


----------



## xavigomis (11 Nov 2013)

Fuera de ARIA...

La volveremos a esperar en los entornos 2,2X


----------



## NaNDeTe (11 Nov 2013)

Me tienta acciona, en plan entrada ahora y venta entorno al 49,5 para tratar de asegurar aunque la veo tocando el 50,4 facilmente.


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2013)

puestos en hacerlo lo hacen. Usa esta rompiendo maximos todos los dias, y el ibex jugando con fuego. La semana que viene estara entretenida.


----------



## Xiux (11 Nov 2013)

Buenas

Mis Teslas rebotando poco


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Mis Teslas rebotando poco



Sus Teslas y las mías.
A ver si han dejado de caer xd.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> puestos en hacerlo lo hacen. Usa esta rompiendo maximos todos los dias, y el ibex jugando con fuego. La semana que viene estara entretenida.



Yo lo que veo es que en el IBEX estan haciendo un lateral 9600-10100, lo que pienso es que esto es una trampa, utilizando los terminos que se usan por aqui, los leones van a enganchar a las gacelas que puedan, pero lo positivo, mientras estemos en este lateral es que en esos niveles nos podemos mover teniendo bien claros cuales son los stops, si se va largo, hay que entrar alrededor del 9600 con stop en 9600 y para los cortos, lo mismo, pero al reves... yo, que ahora voy largo, si hoy cerramos por encima de los 9800, espero ver antes del fin de semana un 10000, punto en el que buscaré la salida para abrir cortos y asi seguir jugando hasta que se vean otras cosas. Siempre teniendo en cuenta que hay que tener un margen de 20-30 puntos de filtro...

Saludos y suerte


----------



## Xiux (11 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sus Teslas y las mías.
> A ver si han dejado de caer xd.



Eso, nuestras TESLAS, las mías pilladas a 144 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Eso, nuestras TESLAS, las mías pilladas a 144
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



Pues me da a mí queantes o después, va a sacar un buen pellizco. Yo las cogí a 155. No tengo prisa (qué remedio).


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2013)

Esa zona de 135-140 coincide masomenos con el fibonacci del subidón.
Yo tambien he metido un piquito a los escalextric a 140.
A ver si sacamos pal turrón.


----------



## MattCoy (11 Nov 2013)

Pues esto se esta desinflando al cierre... deberia cerrar por encima del nivel de 9800 y no lo veo...


----------



## alimon (11 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Pues esto se esta desinflando al cierre... deberia cerrar por encima del nivel de 9800 y no lo veo...





Efectivamente. Bajenme ese IBEX por favor, en el 9800 está el coco y tenemos que cerrar por debajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Esa zona de 135-140 coincide masomenos con el fibonacci del subidón.
> Yo tambien he metido un piquito a los escalextric a 140.
> A ver si sacamos pal turrón.



Y 100$ y 91$ :|

No se que estará haciendo hoy, pero no parece (con datos del cierre del viernes) que vaya a rebotar en el primer fibo :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

por cierto, clavé el valor chicharro para hoy: GALQ +18%


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y 100$ y 91$ :|
> 
> No se que estará haciendo hoy, pero no parece (con datos del cierre del viernes) que vaya a rebotar en el primer fibo :cook:



Gracias por el comentario.
En este caso espero no quedarme pillado, tengo los estoploses mas apretaos que las mallas de beyonce.

Pero como casi siempre, elegí mal. Estuve mirando las 3D, pero preferí ésta. Ya veramos explotar la burbuja de las impresoras, pero de momento fuera, ese tren se me escapó.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> por cierto, clavé el valor chicharro para hoy: GALQ +18%



Congratulations!

Gracias por compartirlo, lastima haberlo leído tarde.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Gracias por compartirlo, lastima haberlo leído tarde.



no me hagan caso, fallo más que una escopeta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-chicharreros-kalandreikos.html#post10295862


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no me hagan caso, fallo más que una escopeta:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-chicharreros-kalandreikos.html#post10295862



interesante lo de "jugar a acertar" el valor chicharrero del día ienso:


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2013)

Estreno firma nueva. Homenaje a los bakalas de verdad!.

Es una perla excelsa. Enjoy it. You're ready?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario.
> En este caso espero no quedarme pillado, tengo los estoploses mas apretaos que las mallas de beyonce.
> 
> Pero *como casi siempre, elegí mal*. Estuve mirando las 3D, pero preferí ésta. Ya veramos explotar la burbuja de las impresoras, pero de momento fuera, ese tren se me escapó.



Si yo te contara.... :: Eso nos pasa y pasará todos. 

*[Tesla]*







Digo que no creo que rebote porque no veo signos en ni en el RSI ni en el MACD.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> interesante lo de "jugar a acertar" el valor chicharrero del día ienso:



está en modo irónico?

no lo pillo


era fácil lo de hoy en GALQ, simplemente analicé con una sola herramienta, y era hoy el día.

también les digo que salgan ya mismo o casi


----------



## desastre total (11 Nov 2013)

No se van a comentar por los gurús los resultados de Abengoa?
(Es que como los comente yop, me sacáis a gorrazos de aquí por mi desconocimiento tan lamentable)


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> está en modo irónico?
> 
> no lo pillo
> 
> ...



digo INTERESANTE de verdad porque no me había enterado de la existencia de ese hilo

culpa mía por _basilar_ al personal el 99.97% de las veces :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Nov 2013)

He leído que JCP presenta resultados el jueves. ¿Susto o muelte?
Sigo dentro y hoy anda bien, veremos si al final no nos pandorean a lo grande.
¿Sigue alguien dentro?


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> He leído que JCP presenta resultados el jueves. ¿Susto o muelte?
> Sigo dentro y hoy anda bien, veremos si al final no nos pandorean a lo grande.
> ¿Sigue alguien dentro?



Le acompaño, espero que en las plusvis también.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (11 Nov 2013)

Estos de la edición mexicana de elconomista sí que saben con los titulares 

Revuelo en las redes sociales por un vídeo de Kate Upton

Un vídeo que ha tardado muy poco en convertirse en todo un viral tras filtrarse a través de las redes sociales. Se trata de un vídeo de Kate Upton, en el que muestra al completo sus atributos a la orilla del mar

Definitivamente me siento desnuda... Porque lo estoy",  dijo, entre risas, la sensual modelo, que en más de una vez posó sin ropa para producciones bastante sugestivas. 

Kate Upton es una modelo y actriz estadounidense conocida por su aparición en Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue 2011. Durante el lanzamiento en Las Vegas, Kate fue nombrada 'Novata del Año'. También fue el rostro desde 2010 a 2011 de Guess. 

[YOUTUBE]2-QKrLZk-uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Nov 2013)

Gurús, 

Estoy intentando instalar konkorde en el prorealtime y me quedo ahí, en "intentando". La instrucciones de la página de blai5 hablan de activarlo clickando en un icono en la parte superior derecha de la ventana de los gráficos pero a mi no me aparece (estoy en la versión free). He llegado a descargar un archivo .itf y ahí me quedo.

¿Alguna pista de cómo cargar indicadores en el prt?

¡Gracias!


----------



## NaNDeTe (11 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Gurús,
> 
> Estoy intentando instalar konkorde en el prorealtime y me quedo ahí, en "intentando". La instrucciones de la página de blai5 hablan de activarlo clickando en un icono en la parte superior derecha de la ventana de los gráficos pero a mi no me aparece (estoy en la versión free). He llegado a descargar un archivo .itf y ahí me quedo.
> 
> ...



Abres el prorealtime, y en la ventana donde tengas la grafica, arriba a la derecha te sale el rectangulito donde clickando te salen los indicadores. Le das ahi, y dentro de la ventanita que se abre, encima de los indicadores veras que pone ''importar'', le das ahi, buscas el archivo .itf que te has descargado, lo clickas una vez y le das a importar. 

Y ya esta ya lo tienes instalado en PRT. te saldra sin colores, tendras que editarlo tu a tu gusto.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

Hablando de burbujas...:: Acabo de vender unas 500 Vjet con un nada despreciable reward que diria Janus de un 120 %. Las burbus solo molan si las llevas desde abajo, e incluso asi dan vertigo. La presion de querer materializar las plusvis son muy muy grandes. Por eso es sieempre tan dificil hacer los famosos ten baggers. Bueno, a lo que iba. Todavia hay mucha pasta que se puede hacer por el camino con las impresoras 3D. Nunca subestimes lo grande que puede ser la estupidez de la gente cuando vayas a hacer negocios, sino que se lo pregunten alos de las power balance::

Vjet presenta resultados el 14 a cierre de mercado. Muchos abriran los hojos y diran what??? preveo sell off de entre un 10/15 % como minimo. Ese dia y el siguiente sera una buena oportunidad de meter un pie en la olla. A los numeros que cotiza vjet es una locura pero el sector esta en alza y le auguro mucho pero mucho futuro. La expansion de vjet empieza ahora y tienen un par de ventajas como tener la mayor impresora hasta el momento y la mas rapida. Sin embargo la mejor compañia y la que puede hacer a mas de uno millonario es otra.

Se llama ARcam y pronto pasara a cotizar al nyse o al nasdaq esta por ver. La oportunidad de entrada se producira con un split 4:1. Su sistema patentado de modelado de metal es unico y es ahi donde esta el dinerito. Ya tiene acuerdos con la nasa, a nivel medico con protesis... Esta ganando dinero desde el minuto 1 y tiene zero debt y cotiza con los mismos numeros que el resto.

Los multiplos no son razonables, pero la impresion 3d va a revolucionar un gran numero de procesos industriales y se va a llevar por delante a otros (lo siento por Luxxotica, era una compañia que me gustaba mucho...). Investiguen porque merece la pena.

Esperos sus impresiones:fiufiu:


PD. Les dejo una perla de empresa. Cuando el mercado corrija o se desplome, lo que ocurra antes hay que estar en Satellite Imagery and Geospatial Information Products


----------



## Xiux (11 Nov 2013)

Me como unos ladrillos !!! ::::::

Por perderme CTXS, la vi cerca de 55 y luego olvidoseme ...

hoy 60 $

Citrix Systems, Inc. Stock Chart | CTXS Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## paulistano (11 Nov 2013)

Rompo mi silencio:

- Imtech rebotando muy bien, sacyr caminando por el canal.

- En realidad escribía para compartir con algiuen dicho video ya que en la oficina no lo voy a pregonar...ese video es de locos...que boobs...ya me he desconcentrado....arfff arffff


----------



## Xiux (11 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Hablando de burbujas...:: Acabo de vender unas 500 Vjet con un nada despreciable reward que diria Janus de un 120 %. Las burbus solo molan si las llevas desde abajo, e incluso asi dan vertigo. La presion de querer materializar las plusvis son muy muy grandes. Por eso es sieempre tan dificil hacer los famosos ten baggers. Bueno, a lo que iba. Todavia hay mucha pasta que se puede hacer por el camino con las impresoras 3D. Nunca subestimes lo grande que puede ser la estupidez de la gente cuando vayas a hacer negocios, sino que se lo pregunten alos de las power balance::
> 
> Vjet presenta resultados el 14 a cierre de mercado. Muchos abriran los hojos y diran what??? preveo sell off de entre un 10/15 % como minimo. Ese dia y el siguiente sera una buena oportunidad de meter un pie en la olla. A los numeros que cotiza vjet es una locura pero el sector esta en alza y le auguro mucho pero mucho futuro. La expansion de vjet empieza ahora y tienen un par de ventajas como tener la mayor impresora hasta el momento y la mas rapida. Sin embargo la mejor compañia y la que puede hacer a mas de uno millonario es otra.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena !

ARCAM son los suecos que comentaste otro día?

AMAVF: Summary for ARCAM AB ORD- Yahoo! Finance

Lo que han subido es de ordago

ARCAM AB ORD Stock Chart | AMAVF Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


cotizan en OTC ¿?

Arcam AB - Additive Manufacturing for Implants and Aerospace, EBM


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Enhorabuena !
> 
> ARCAM son los suecos que comentaste otro día?
> 
> ...



Si, son los mismos, y pensar que ladescubri por DIC-ENE de este año y no me atrevi a comprar:::: Despues del split pasaran al mercado regulado yanki, pero tb se puede comprar en suecia claro. Avisare cuando vaya a entrar. Hay que ser prudente porque esta muy burbujeada.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Abres el prorealtime, y en la ventana donde tengas la grafica, arriba a la derecha te sale el rectangulito donde clickando te salen los indicadores. Le das ahi, y dentro de la ventanita que se abre, encima de los indicadores veras que pone ''importar'', le das ahi, buscas el archivo .itf que te has descargado, lo clickas una vez y le das a importar.
> 
> Y ya esta ya lo tienes instalado en PRT. te saldra sin colores, tendras que editarlo tu a tu gusto.






Gracias NaNDeTe, pero sigo sin aclararme, adjunto pantallazo de lo que veo en mi ventana del PRT. No tengo ventanita superior derecha en la que clickar, tengo la elección de indicadores en la parte superior izquierda, y al seleccionar "Indicadores" no hay posibilidad de importar. :o


----------



## Xiux (11 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si, son los mismos, y pensar que ladescubri por DIC-ENE de este año y no me atrevi a comprar:::: Despues del split pasaran al mercado regulado yanki, pero tb se puede comprar en suecia claro. Avisare cuando vaya a entrar. Hay que ser prudente porque esta muy burbujeada.



Hoy saltan todas por los buenos resultados de SSYS

A ver que pasa el 14 con los resultados VJET, si da pie a entrarle en una corrección, es un sector hiper burbujiento pero es verdad que van a vender todo lo que quieran y mas


----------



## NaNDeTe (11 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Gracias NaNDeTe, pero sigo sin aclararme, adjunto pantallazo de lo que veo en mi ventana del PRT. No tengo ventanita superior derecha en la que clickar, tengo la elección de indicadores en la parte superior izquierda, y al seleccionar "Indicadores" no hay posibilidad de importar. :o



Ahhh vale, eso es porque abres la version basica. De las 3 opciones que te salen en la web de prorealtime, tu le das a la de en medio, la que pone ''basica''. Tienes que darle a la de la izquierda la ''completa''

Tambien es gratuita, lo unico que es de pago es si contratas a tiempo real

Tienes que abrirlo desde Internet explorer, a mi no me funciona desde ningun otro explorador, y tambien debes tener instalado Java. (hablo de Windows 7)


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> He leído que JCP presenta resultados el jueves. ¿Susto o muelte?
> Sigo dentro y hoy anda bien, veremos si al final no nos pandorean a lo grande.
> ¿Sigue alguien dentro?



vamos a jugar esta partida


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

Hace un tiempo que me pelee con media foreria defendiendo a Nokia..[URL="http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/379181-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-142.html#post8075649"[/URL] Lastima que mi aventura con Nokia acabara en empate entre ganancias y perdidas..:: Ayer casi toca los 6

Tampoco pierdan de vista a Nok en una correccion porque todavia tiene catalizadores por delante que la llevaran a 7 euros. Su entrada en Eurostoxx, reinicio del dividendo, pago dividendo extraordinario con el cash de MS, y una parte de su negocio que tenian tapada para que su division de devices no pareciera tan mala en las cuentas y que empezara pronto a generar cash flow, HERE, que utilizara samsung y que ya llevan 4 de cada 5 coches con navegacion.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> vamos a jugar esta partida



Sus palabras son bálsamo para mi alma.
Sorry, salió la vena poética.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Nov 2013)

Abner, que han hecho hoy los leoncillos?

a mi me sale cierta acumulación


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Ahhh vale, eso es porque abres la version basica. De las 3 opciones que te salen en la web de prorealtime, tu le das a la de en medio, la que pone ''basica''. Tienes que darle a la de la izquierda la ''completa''
> 
> Tambien es gratuita, lo unico que es de pago es si contratas a tiempo real
> 
> Tienes que abrirlo desde Internet explorer, a mi no me funciona desde ningun otro explorador, y tambien debes tener instalado Java. (hablo de Windows 7)



Oído cocina, marchando un completo. 
Gracias, ya he podido acceder!


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

ponte la completa.


----------



## atman (11 Nov 2013)

Informe sobre la evolución del carbón de la Oficina Estadística de la Energía del gobierno yankie.

Short-Term Energy Outlook - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


Lo siento, pero estos días no estoy... si no contesto ni respondo es que no puedo, no me lo tomen a mal. Usen el PM.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Hace un tiempo que me pelee con media foreria defendiendo a Nokia..http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/379181-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2013-the-end-is-here-142.html#post8075649 Lastima que mi aventura con Nokia acabara en empate entre ganancias y perdidas..:: Ayer casi toca los 6
> 
> Tampoco pierdan de vista a Nok en una correccion porque todavia tiene catalizadores por delante que la llevaran a 7 euros. Su entrada en Eurostoxx, reinicio del dividendo, pago dividendo extraordinario con el cash de MS, y una parte de su negocio que tenian tapada para que su division de devices no pareciera tan mala en las cuentas y que empezara pronto a generar cash flow, HERE, que utilizara samsung y que ya llevan 4 de cada 5 coches con navegacion.



Yo la tenia por los 3$, de las apuestas mas fáciles que he visto en bolsa.Era algo en plan que de los 3$ había 2-2,5$ en caja, prácticamente te estaban regalando las fabricas, patentes y el inventario. Y con un móvil que empezaba a tener muy buena pinta.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=NOK


Una mala venta

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 19:51 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Rompo mi silencio:
> 
> - Imtech rebotando muy bien, sacyr caminando por el canal.
> 
> - En realidad escribía para compartir con algiuen dicho video ya que en la oficina no lo voy a pregonar...ese video es de locos...que boobs...ya me he desconcentrado....arfff arffff



Imtech esta muy barata y sigo sosteniendo que vale 4 eu , aunque a mi me tiene mosqueado el incremento de despidos.Espero que no vuelvan a incrementar la cifra dentro de 6 meses.Si cumplen su palabra para septiembre de 2014 habrán reestructurado toda la empresa.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo la tenia por los 3$, de las apuestas mas fáciles que he visto en bolsa.Era algo en plan que de los 3$ había 2-2,5$ en caja, prácticamente te estaban regalando las fabricas, patentes y el inventario. Y con un móvil que empezaba a tener muy buena pinta.
> 
> NOKIA CORP-SPON ADR (NOK:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Aconsejais entrada en Imtech? Lo que he visto hoy me ha gustado.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 19:59 ----------




atman dijo:


> Informe sobre la evolución del carbón de la Oficina Estadística de la Energía del gobierno yankie.
> 
> Short-Term Energy Outlook - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> ...



Buff, por fundamentales el mundo de la energia es complicadisimo y depende de muchos factores. Para el tema del carbon yo mientras no vea el gas subir de precio no lo veo. Y lo de China esta por ver.


----------



## inversobres (11 Nov 2013)

Galleton al vix, usa haciendose un fake. Veremos el cierre.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Nov 2013)

Aquí otro servidor que vendió las Nokia en 2,9X sacando justo para comisiones unos días antes del subidón.:´(

En Imtech veo que puede haber algo, ese aumento de volumen en el entorno de los 2 euros y con el castigo que lleva... Pero no lo veo tan claro de momento, a riesgo de perderme un tramo de subida quisiera verla cerrando por encima de 2,50.

Ariad subiendo un 9%, a ver si va superando niveles.:|


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Aconsejais entrada en Imtech? Lo que he visto hoy me ha gustado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 19:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Si pero con cuidado, yo estoy dentro desde los 2,28. Me explico, el negocio tiene una facturación que supera al 80% en condiciones normales y esta cotizando a un 1/3 de lo que cotizaba hace 1-2 años.El problema es que el jueves metieron 950 despidos extra (650 para 2013 y 300 para 2014) y solo incrementaron la provisión en 10 mill cuando yo creo que la cifra real ascenderá a 40-50 mill. Quitando este pequeño detalle a estos precios puede ser una buena oportunidad de inversión a 2 años vista eso si, si quieres hacer varias entradas la próxima espera hasta los próximos resultados (marzo 2014) para ver si meten despidos extra. Además se me olvidaba en julio inyectaron 500 mill vía ampliación.


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero con cuidado, yo estoy dentro desde los 2,28. Me explico, el negocio tiene una facturación que supera al 80% en condiciones normales y esta cotizando a un 1/3 de lo que cotizaba hace 1-2 años.El problema es que el jueves metieron 950 despidos extra (650 para 2013 y 300 para 2014) y solo incrementaron la provisión en 10 mill cuando yo creo que la cifra real ascenderá a 40-50 mill. Quitando este pequeño detalle a estos precios puede ser una buena oportunidad de inversión a 2 años vista eso si si quieres hacer varias entradas la próxima espera hasta los próximos resultados (marzo 2014) para ver si meten despidos extra.



A mi las historias turnaroud me fascinan, y por lo que llevo visto, o le echas bemoles y entras rápido o en una semana te ha subido un 50%. Me paso con alu, pt, nok...y a estos precios consiguen doblar muy rápido.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> A mi las historias turnaroud me fascinan, y por lo que llevo visto, o le echas bemoles y entras rápido o en una semana te ha subido un 50%. Me paso con alu, pt, nok...y a estos precios consiguen doblar muy rápido.



Es echarle bemoles,mira lo que paso por meter 950 despidos extra, aunque bueno en un solo día ha recuperado buena parte. Yo creo que esta va a tardar mas que Nokia,hasta 2015 en principio no tiene pinta de que vayan a dar beneficios.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Estos de la edición mexicana de elconomista sí que saben con los titulares
> 
> Revuelo en las redes sociales por un vídeo de Kate Upton
> 
> ...



Yo la veo en subida libre

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 20:58 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Hablando de burbujas...:: Acabo de vender unas 500 Vjet con un nada despreciable reward que diria Janus de un 120 %. Las burbus solo molan si las llevas desde abajo, e incluso asi dan vertigo. La presion de querer materializar las plusvis son muy muy grandes. Por eso es sieempre tan dificil hacer los famosos ten baggers. Bueno, a lo que iba. Todavia hay mucha pasta que se puede hacer por el camino con las impresoras 3D. Nunca subestimes lo grande que puede ser la estupidez de la gente cuando vayas a hacer negocios, sino que se lo pregunten alos de las power balance::
> 
> Vjet presenta resultados el 14 a cierre de mercado. Muchos abriran los hojos y diran what??? preveo sell off de entre un 10/15 % como minimo. Ese dia y el siguiente sera una buena oportunidad de meter un pie en la olla. A los numeros que cotiza vjet es una locura pero el sector esta en alza y le auguro mucho pero mucho futuro. La expansion de vjet empieza ahora y tienen un par de ventajas como tener la mayor impresora hasta el momento y la mas rapida. Sin embargo la mejor compañia y la que puede hacer a mas de uno millonario es otra.
> 
> ...



A estas también, pero ¿donde ponemos la entradas y estopes?


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2013)

Eso son boobs y lo demás intentos wannabes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Nov 2013)

Kate Upton jodeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Yo la veo en subida libre
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 20:58 ----------
> 
> ...



El stop es una estrategia más dentro de las opciones que tienes. No es obligatorio siempre, ni todo el tiempo.decide la cantidad que quieres invertir. Decide cuanto estas dispuesto a perder. Divide lo en 2 o 3 lotes y vas haciendo entradas. Según evolucione el precio actúas en consecuencia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, el mes que viene me dejaré caer por la capital del reino. Dónde se le puede invitar con las plusvis de Royal? 

Buenas faptardes.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, el mes que viene me dejaré caer por la capital del reino. Dónde se le puede invitar con las plusvis de Royal?
> 
> Buenas faptardes.



Hasta que no vendamos mejor no descorchemos el champan Avisame e igual podemos tomar algo  ....Tengo nueva adquisicion, las cartas comentadas de Buffet (Aprovechar ahora que con el tipo de cambio con envio incluido sale por menos de 20 eu)


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2013)




----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta que no vendamos mejor no descorchemos el champan Avisame e igual podemos tomar algo  ....Tengo nueva adquisicion, las cartas comentadas de Buffet (Aprovechar ahora que con el tipo de cambio con envio incluido sale por menos de 20 eu)



Uohweee, ahí sí que hay valué. Cuando lo leas me lo mandas a casa:: yo tengo pte. Bajarmelas y leerlas toditas. Versión lonchafinista.


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

Vaya salvajada...Desde 1965 empezando con 100$ el ipc llega a 800$ el sp a 6.500$ y berkshire a 820.000$ en 2012


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Nov 2013)

Gensanta lo de esa chiquilla no es normal...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ponzi, el mes que viene me dejaré caer por la capital del reino. Dónde se le puede invitar con las plusvis de Royal?
> 
> Buenas faptardes.



vienes a Pamplona?


----------



## egarenc (11 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Aquí otro servidor que vendió las Nokia en 2,9X sacando justo para comisiones unos días antes del subidón.:´(
> 
> En Imtech veo que puede haber algo, ese aumento de volumen en el entorno de los 2 euros y con el castigo que lleva... Pero no lo veo tan claro de momento, a riesgo de perderme un tramo de subida quisiera verla cerrando por encima de 2,50.
> 
> Ariad subiendo un 9%, a ver si va superando niveles.:|



NOK 3.28-3.44 ::::::

subase a Imtech, ande, que lo pasaremos bien. Ponzi es el que va en primera fila en plan valiente. Yo más atras, con cara de acojone


----------



## tarrito (11 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



solo a una mente "acrílica" le parece bien poner semejante mensaje en hilo de inversión ::


qué me dice? normalizamos lo de "acrílico/acrilismo" como palabra gruesa/insulto? :

tenéis a los premium modo ojete abrasor ON ... animalicos 
:XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> solo a una mente "acrílica" le parece bien poner semejante mensaje en hilo de inversión ::
> 
> 
> qué me dice? normalizamos lo de "acrílico/acrilismo" como palabra gruesa/insulto? :
> ...



Me duele toa la mano de meterles hostias a revés cruzado ::::::

Lo de Las Cárceles de Villamagna es terrorífico.

Game Over, bro


----------



## musgooo (11 Nov 2013)

¿Qué os parece NQ mobile? NYSE:NQ 

Es una compañía china que cotiza en el NYSE. El día 24 de octubre cotizaba a 23 dolares y parece que debido a un informe de Muddy Waters acusándola de fraude se desplomó un 50%. Velón rojo de los grandes.

Hoy ha subido un 19%. Mañana presenta resultados y el consenso de los analistas es que van a ser muy buenos.

Yo he entrado a 13,05 y ha cerrado a 13,49. Sigo dentro.

Como dice Janus si alguien entra las reclamaciones al maestro armero. No entraría ni loco sin stop-loss.

Por cierto Janus ¿qué te parece este valor?. Si los de Muddy Waters se han equivocado se le puede sacar mucho beneficio.







Algunos enlaces
Muddy Waters dispara a china NQ Mobile. Su cotización se desploma un 50%
NQ Mobile, Under Fire, Expected To Post Higher Q3 Earnings NQ - Investors.com


----------



## alimon (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> vienes a Pamplona?





Por favor. 

Reyno, con Y. 

El reino al que se refiere el amigo, es el del Borbón.

Bueno, ahora que lo pienso, creo que Felipito es Príncipe de Viana por algo.


----------



## egarenc (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta que no vendamos mejor no descorchemos el champan Avisame e igual podemos tomar algo  ....Tengo nueva adquisicion, las cartas comentadas de Buffet (Aprovechar ahora que con el tipo de cambio con envio incluido sale por menos de 20 eu)



ponzi, que nivel de conocimiento requiere ese librito...la de los estados financieros me costo dos lecturas...y tengo pendiente una tercera :rolleye:....Edito: y aun y así, sigo cagándola en mis inversiones


Vuelvo a editar con los efectos del Gandesa que me acabo de beber: algun kamikaze dentro de Timofonica todavía? (después de lo que ha dicho el tontolaba del Alierta hoy, mañana mismo vendo)


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Por favor.
> 
> Reyno, con Y.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. Breve (11 Nov 2013)

parece que estos días hay mucha actividad de manos fuertes...

esta tarde han vendido en rango 9110-9124f

es raro que se posicionen con tanta frecuencia


----------



## ponzi (11 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, que nivel de conocimiento requiere ese librito...la de los estados financieros me costo dos lecturas...y tengo pendiente una tercera :rolleye:....Edito: y aun y así, sigo cagándola en mis inversiones
> 
> 
> Vuelvo a editar con los efectos del Gandesa que me acabo de beber: algun kamikaze dentro de Timofonica todavía? (después de lo que ha dicho el tontolaba del Alierta hoy, mañana mismo vendo)



No te preocupes yo también la cago en las inversiones. El libro de Mary Buffet esta muy bien porque es un resumen de las principales cuentas aunque con el flujo de caja y con el precio de compra flojea un poco, a un buen negocio ademas habría que sumarle que tenga altos roces.

Return on capital employed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yo con el tiempo he terminado dando mas importancia al flujo de caja que al resto de partidas, a veces hay negocios que a simple vista no parecen tan rentables pero que luego tienen mucho movimiento de caja.

Sobre todo 3 detalles

1)¿El flujo de caja operativo crece?
2)La diferencia entre el flujo de caja operativo y capex
3)que hacen con la deuda

Las cartas de Buffet son las explicaciones de las compras de ese año o de como ve el la bolsa y los bonos.

2012

http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/2012ltr.pdf

Están gratis en la pagina

Shareholder Letters


----------



## egarenc (11 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes yo también la cago en las inversiones. El libro de Mary Buffet esta muy bien porque es un resumen de las principales cuentas aunque con el flujo de caja y con el precio de compra flojea un poco, a un buen negocio ademas habría que sumarle que tenga altos roces.
> 
> Return on capital employed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



gracias por la info. Respecto a los puntos que comentas, en la cuestion de comparar más de una empresa, te marcas prioridades entre estos, les concedes una ponderación diferente a cada uno?


----------



## Janus (11 Nov 2013)

be careful con Gamesa. They're watching us.


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> gracias por la info. Respecto a los puntos que comentas, en la cuestion de comparar más de una empresa, te marcas prioridades entre estos, les concedes una ponderación diferente a cada uno?



Por orden yo diria:

1)Entender el negocio 
2)Lo que mejor resultados da es *comprar barato* (per,numero de veces Free cash flow) algo que sea o pueda ser un* buen negocio (altos roces)*.Para que esto pase una de dos o compras la empresa perfecta en un catacrack o tienes que jugártela en algún punto que sea mas o menos asumible.
3)Como se mueve la caja, cuanto gastan en capital (capex=capital expenditure),cuanta deuda tienen.
4)Ver que hacen con las partidas de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y el balance

Mary Buffet donde mas falla es el punto 2

[YOUTUBE]GiXctBG2WkE[/YOUTUBE]

Aqui explica el *ROCE*

[YOUTUBE]7l3_PDdSsOI[/YOUTUBE]

Desde el Minuto 45:40 y 47:50


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

venimos con otra burbuja.

Starbucks cotiza en los 61B, ahí es nada. Ganan 1,5B más o menos al año. El resto sobra decirlo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2013)

Los mejores negocios de Imtech estan en Reino Unido y Alemania

https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/Henk85/imtech_una_oportunidad_value#00160a125a2014231c85d8560a125a2014231c85d85

Comprar roces del 20% si vuelve a ganar lo mismo que en 2010 estaríamos hablando de un per de 6'6


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> be careful con Gamesa. They're watching us.



Gamesa en menos de 3 días corrige fuerte


----------



## Abner (12 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner, que han hecho hoy los leoncillos?
> 
> a mi me sale cierta acumulación



He estado liado. Ayer ya tarde eché un ojo rápido. Yo ví cierta distribución, saldo negativo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## amago45 (12 Nov 2013)

Buenos días !!
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={fe173eac-d7a4-430f-af94-4621afcb9d66}
Resultados de Acciona


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (12 Nov 2013)

La bolsa no sé qué hará, pero aquí huele a guano fresco fresco.


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2013)

Buenos días 

Ordenes en sacyr a 4,09.... A ver como abre. 

Ayer se cruzaban antes de abrir en 4,08 y abrió en 4 prácticamente.... Subanmela coño!!! 

Por Kate upton!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cargad largos en la parte baja de bollinger , el vencimiento esta ya muy cercano :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2013)

Iba a ponerme corto pero si hustec lo dice... Los cambio por unos largos apalancado x1000....bravisimo maestro!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (12 Nov 2013)

Interesados en las solares???

Worldwide annual solar PV installations will double by 2020, says report | KurzweilAI


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Iba a ponerme corto pero si hustec lo dice... Los cambio por unos largos apalancado x1000....bravisimo maestro!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



el ibex esta llegando a la zona del central de bollinger , toca susto :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Oriente Medio tanto?

mmm huele mal el oil


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Oriente Medio tanto?
> 
> mmm huele mal el oil



se dice petrolio 8:


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

Guanos días,
Favor de ponerme arriba esas Prisas y esas Biosearch.
Gracias


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Nov 2013)

Podíamos nombrar a Mrs. Upton *Pin-up* oficial del hilo *HVEI35 *







Votos a favor..


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días !!
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={fe173eac-d7a4-430f-af94-4621afcb9d66}
> Resultados de Acciona



Han ganado lo mismo Acciona y Abengoa :fiufiu:
melospliquen plis


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Podíamos nombrar a Mrs. Upton *Pin-up* oficial del hilo *HVEI35 *
> 
> Votos a favor..



MISS Upton. Mrs. implicaría que está casada. :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

amonoh bajistillas :Baile:

miss cuerpo estupido no por favor :ouch:

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 10:01 ----------

cerramos cortos 9730-9720 sacamos pa pipas y cargamos largos 8:


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Han ganado lo mismo Acciona y Abengoa :fiufiu:
> melospliquen plis



Lo mismo no, Acciona en *infraestructuras* y en energía se ha dado un buen piño, van muy bien en agua y en otras actividades gracias a Bestinver cuyos ingresos han pasado de 57 a 75 mill.En construcción están ponderando mas las infraestructuras en el extranjero.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> MISS Upton. Mrs. implicaría que está casada. :vomito:



¿¿¿Y???

Fiufiu....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿¿Y???
> 
> Fiufiu....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Good point...

Por cierto, un tal Pandoro les manda saludos. Y ya que estamos desvariando contaros que en 2 semanitas me traen mi Nexus 5 .


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

cargad largos pezkeñines , nos vamos a los 10220 :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

:: x10000000 Ese HIMPERIO!!!!

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/20dc46f0-515f-477e-80cf-eb90f9ea69e5/11.12.2013-10.31.14.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/20dc46f0-515f-477e-80cf-eb90f9ea69e5/11.12.2013-10.31.14.png" width="435" height="392" border="0" /></a>


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

La productora de Pocoyó no pagará intereses de la emisión de bonos

*NO* se veía venir :ouch: + :ouch:


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2013)

Ah pero....eso implica que el capital lo devolverán? Porque eso si que no lo veía venir!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

pero si hace nada que los han emitido no ? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> La productora de Pocoyó no pagará intereses de la emisión de bonos
> 
> *NO* se veía venir :ouch: + :ouch:



"Nadie podía haber previsto que una hempresa sólida como zinkia no pudiese hacer frente a sus compromisos".....:bla::bla:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Nov 2013)




----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

el tío de pocoyo no está imputado por algo más?

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 04:06 ----------

por cierto, lo que no pagan son los del 9% de 2010, no estos, que le salieron rana...


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el tío de pocoyo no está imputado por algo más?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 04:06 ----------
> 
> por cierto, lo que no pagan son los del 9% de 2010, no estos, que le salieron rana...



claro! lo de antes no, estos de ahora se da por hecho deque sí los pagan
mode Ironic ONNNNN

:X si es Victori*A*

si es Víctor ::

:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> claro! lo de antes no, estos de ahora se da por hecho deque sí los pagan
> mode Ironic ONNNNN
> 
> :X si es Victori*A*
> ...



da igual victor o victoria, lo importante no es ser guap@


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Nov 2013)

Salgo de bioserch de .52 a . 59. espero una bajada para volver entrar.

salgo de telf con pequeño reward y los dividendos.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

bueno majos. a la ducha patos! foto dedicada a mon-lov 
jaja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/801066a5-f2a8-452d-a423-7947bc133679/11.12.2013-11.40.12.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/801066a5-f2a8-452d-a423-7947bc133679/11.12.2013-11.40.12.png" width="323" height="406" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Podíamos nombrar a Mrs. Upton *Pin-up* oficial del hilo *HVEI35 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da que pecata no le gustará mucho la idea...

Por cierto, este si que no es un cuerpo esquelético, tiene sus curvas bien plantadas


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

yo ya no me jinko a niguna foto-gif que pongáis si antes no me enseña un estudio genético que certifique 100% que es XX ... después pasa lo que pasa :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Nov 2013)

un poco jamona, no???
venga ezentis saca resultados y que sean mejores de lo esperado....


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (12 Nov 2013)

El tío de pocoyo salía en salvados hace meses diciendo que se había ganado tener su boyante empresa y sus boyantes beneficios y que no veía de recibo tener que pagar taaaaantos impuestos y tal y tal.

Bien, yo compro su discurso, of course.
Pero espero que ahora se aplique el cuento a la inversa y demuestre la misma convicción para aplicarse así mismo las justas reglas de la naturaleza, ya que el solito se ha ganado la quiebra y tal y tal.

AAAAAA no, que será culpa de los mayas o de los cartagineses. Porque durante este tiempo no se acordó de no pedir subvenciones variopintas a la comunidad de mandrilandia , incluso pocas semanas antes de presentar el preconcurso.....

PAJARRACOS, que son todos unos PAHARRACOS!!!!!!


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> un poco jamona, no???
> venga ezentis saca resultados y que sean mejores de lo esperado....



Pero Jamona de Bellota, diria yo :


----------



## Algas (12 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Me da que pecata no le gustará mucho la idea...
> 
> Por cierto, este si que no es un cuerpo esquelético, tiene sus curvas bien plantadas



Sabrosas curvas... :baba:



AMPER guaneando otra vez tras visitar los 1,22 :ouch:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Nov 2013)

Un par de noticias de bonos e impresoras. Atentos a la segunda noticia, pues el futuro del mundo se juega en esa gráfica.

BNP quiere un QE a la europea cuanto antes - Noticias sobre BCE - Noticias sobre BNP - Noticias sobre QE

BNP Pidiendo impresora en europa a gritos!

RECORD DE REEMBOLSOS EN R.FIJA, T-BOND EN APUROS, OBJETIVOS. | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Dinero saliendo a espuertas los últimos 5 meses de la renta fija americana: 
Activo seguro?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Un par de noticias de bonos e impresoras. Atentos a la segunda noticia, pues el futuro del mundo se juega en esa gráfica.
> 
> BNP quiere un QE a la europea cuanto antes - Noticias sobre BCE - Noticias sobre BNP - Noticias sobre QE
> 
> ...








:fiufiu: :: :cook: :8: :baba:


----------



## Hannibal (12 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :fiufiu: :: :cook: :8: :baba:



Los iconos son por el texto o por la presentadora?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los iconos son por el texto o por la presentadora?



¿Que texto?


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (12 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los iconos son por el texto o por la presentadora?



Es de asombro y estupefacción de ver que aún hay gente que sale de casa con hombreras ochenteras a lo jugador de la NFL.

¿Pero el Minsky ese no es el de los grafitis? Que apañao el chico... ::


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

VJET ARCAM y demás 3D noticias sobre el sector

Impresoras 3D: 10 productos cotidianos que pueden imprimirse - news - *faircompanies


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> VJET ARCAM y demás 3D noticias sobre el sector
> 
> Impresoras 3D: 10 productos cotidianos que pueden imprimirse - news - *faircompanies



10. Órganos humanos, teléfonos, instrumentos...

¿Aquí entrarían tambien cachitos de Kate, o de Katie? :X:X
Entonces, es el futuro YEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Aprovecho para recomendar la serie. Para muchos la mejor de todos los tiempos (con permiso de Game of Thrones y The Sopranos). Imprescindible.

*España se parece cada vez más al Baltimore de 'The Wire'*

David Simon entrevista Magazine

Parece que se está mascando el reversal.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> 10. Órganos humanos, teléfonos, instrumentos...
> 
> ¿Aquí entrarían tambien cachitos de Kate, o de Katie? :X:X
> Entonces, es el futuro YEEEEEEEEES



yo me pido una kate upton para mí sólo ¿ por cierto VJET la imprime de carne y hueso?:baba:


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Era lo que quedaba, imprimir mujeres 3D. 
Si es el bicho que más abunda en este mundo.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Era lo que quedaba, imprimir mujeres 3D.
> Si es el bicho que más abunda en este mundo.



La idea no es nueva. [YOUTUBE]tsz9GUZv1IA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Era lo que quedaba, imprimir mujeres 3D.
> Si es el bicho que más abunda en este mundo.



es verdad que abundan, pero no del nivel de Kate :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Sin negar la evidencia actual, la tal Kate Upton el día que se despiste con la dieta sufrirá una tragedia que no habrá photoshop que la solucione. Tiene tendencia Peggy.








---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 13:54 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> es verdad que abundan, pero no del nivel de Kate :rolleye:



Te cambio 10 Kates por una Olivia Wilde.


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sin negar la evidencia actual, la tal Kate Upton el día que se despiste con la dieta sufrirá una tragedia que no habrá photoshop que la solucione. Tiene tendencia Peggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 %, ahí diste en la diana, Olivia es mi diosa ! :´´´(

Con la 2da foto de Kate has roto su endiosamiento en el foro :8::8::8:


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2013)

Sip, Kate tiene el tipo de cuerpo que aguanta fatal la edad y el mínimo exceso. Por eso hay que disfrutarla ahora .


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> un poco jamona, no???
> venga ezentis saca resultados y que sean mejores de lo esperado....



vaya cambio de avatar, despista

hay que irse al modo Zen de ponzi


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Sin negar la evidencia actual, la tal Kate Upton el día que se despiste con la dieta sufrirá una tragedia que no habrá photoshop que la solucione. Tiene tendencia Peggy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí le has dado , esa es mi preferida, viendo House hasta me daban ganas de ir al hospital


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Nov 2013)

Muy delicados nos estamos poniendo

Por cierto, venga ya y hundidme esas telefónicas que empiece la estampida!!!


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Muy delicados nos estamos poniendo
> 
> Por cierto, venga ya y hundidme esas telefónicas que empiece la estampida!!!



Me parece que lo que se hunde es todo a la vez. Los 9700 se desmoronan.


----------



## Topongo (12 Nov 2013)

SAludos foristas, el otro dia entre en enagas para L/pcon la mitad de la liquidez..., no tengo claro si ha sido una buena entrada, se podía haber entrado mejor claro, pero hay que cumplir los objetivos anuales de inversión en cartera l/p
la otra mitad la tengo para cuando BME vuelva a los 20... y sino, pues mas enagas santander o similares.


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Nov 2013)

Las bioserch se van pabajo...


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> SAludos foristas, el otro dia entre en enagas para L/pcon la mitad de la liquidez..., no tengo claro si ha sido una buena entrada, se podía haber entrado mejor claro, pero hay que cumplir los objetivos anuales de inversión en cartera l/p
> la otra mitad la tengo para cuando BME vuelva a los 20... y sino, pues mas enagas santander o similares.



Ayer entré en Ferrovial. El día 10 pagan 0,40 de dividendo y lleva un canal alcista impecable, hoy aguanta el verde a pie firme.. Lo considero un plazo fijo.
Y en enero cobraré el dividendo de 0.125 de Iberdrola. 
A falta de BME son los mejores dividendos del IBEX.


----------



## Topongo (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ayer entré en Ferrovial. El día 10 pagan 0,40 de dividendo y lleva un canal alcista impecable, hoy aguanta el verde a pie firme.. Lo considero un plazo fijo.
> Y en enero cobraré el dividendo de 0.125 de Iberdrola.
> A falta de BME son los mejores dividendos del IBEX.



También llevo IBE, SAN,TEF, y ahora ENG.. esta ultima me da un poco de repelus haberla comprado a 19,50 pero beuno aun asi la RPD es buena y en teroría tipo REE monopolio y distribuidora única, a l/p no creo que de susutos.
Echo de menos a mis BME 
, me voy a mirar ferrovial


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

calenton de Tecnocom

TECNOCOM (TEC), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros

ya lleva una subida de un 50 % desde el verano pero parece que quiere mas

está en proceso de venta de un paquete fuerte , casi un 20 %

Tecnocom: Rompiendo al alza directriz bajista de largo plazo


----------



## Topongo (12 Nov 2013)

No se si con ferrovial me estoy perdiendo algo pero los dividendos de los ultimos años han estado en torno a 0,4 eur por acción excepto el año pasado que fue de 1€
este años dará 0.65, la rpd tampoco es "tan alta" no?
Digo que igual me he perdido algo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

hasta el vencimiento el verde prevalecera , 10220 es el objetivo final , advertidos quedan ejpertitos :no:


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> No se si con ferrovial me estoy perdiendo algo pero los dividendos de los ultimos años han estado en torno a 0,4 eur por acción excepto el año pasado que fue de 1€
> este años dará 0.65, la rpd tampoco es "tan alta" no?
> Digo que igual me he perdido algo.



este año ha reducido su deuda de 20000M a 6000M, algo incréible. 
Tiene una mina de oro en autopistas en norteamérica y en Heathrow y si el euro se debilita sus ingresos, mayormente en dolares y libras, crecerán al cambio


----------



## Topongo (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> este año ha reducido su deuda de 20000M a 6000M, algo incréible.
> Tiene una mina de oro en autopistas en norteamérica y en Heathrow y si el euro se debilita sus ingresos, mayormente en dolares y libras, crecerán al cambio



Ok, pero no tanto por la RPD actual Aunque creo que entraré al menos con la mitad de la liquidez.


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

cómo os atrevéis siquiera a mentarla :ouch: :no:

la doctora 13 es miiiaaaaa ... marvados especuladores +comunistas +otomanos +maduros (la anécdota del pajarito chaviano jajajajaja)

se va habé 1 follon + no se meresei ni el agua que bebeí


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

calmate monlovi , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

ustek se entretiene con su amiga y ya va servío
y chitón :no:


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

Amper tiene pinta de "darse" una "velota" "roja" de "galleta". El orden de los sumandos no altera el resultado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amper tiene pinta de "darse" una "velota" "roja" de "galleta". El orden de los sumandos no altera el resultado.



Yalodeciayo, Amper está en modo ojete abrasor...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Robopoli (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amper tiene pinta de "darse" una "velota" "roja" de "galleta". El orden de los sumandos no altera el resultado.



Pues nada!! Cagonlaputa!! A zampar con la mayor dignidad posible!! ::::::


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2013)

Ostia Yingli...ostia...que mal le sentó no pasar ayer los 7!! .


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

galletón en las solares. Ojo que en general ya se está tirando con balas de verdad.

Ahora se puede comenzar a sembrar posiciones en las que perder mucho dinero. No arruinen un estupendo año en reward logrado.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 15:35 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yalodeciayo, Amper está en modo ojete abrasor...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Tiene mucha pinta de estar sin subir pegado a niveles relevantes. Entre que no sube ni que cae ............... llegará un velote rojo que definirá muy bien los próximos meses de trading en el valor.

Salvo un tema muy concreto noticiable en cuanto a la refinanciación ............ tiene un problema en el trade. Puede ser que lo hundan para que en diciembre se refinancie la deuda y después suba como una putita de nivel.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Nov 2013)

dejaremos engordar esos largos hasta el vencimiento o hasta el objetivo 10200 aprox :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (12 Nov 2013)

Hoy la tienen que liar, van a barrer. Recordemos los 9750. Al redirl, ya estan en marcha.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 15:49 ----------

Al sp se lo llevan a los 1800, esta clarisimo.

Cuidado con los cortos esta hora.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Hoy la tienen que liar, van a barrer. Recordemos los 9750. Al redirl, ya estan en marcha.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 15:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues yo estoy short desde el domingo noche. El stop está en 1777,8.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Nov 2013)

Guano estilo napalm va a caer...


----------



## Tom Joad (12 Nov 2013)

Me quedo con esta parte:

PD: espero no comerme mis palabras, pero que tranquilo se está fuera del mercado ahora mismo



Janus dijo:


> galletón en las solares. *Ojo que en general ya se está tirando con balas de verdad*.
> 
> Ahora se puede comenzar a sembrar posiciones en las que perder mucho dinero. No arruinen un estupendo año en reward logrado.
> 
> ...


----------



## egarenc (12 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yalodeciayo, Amper está en modo ojete abrasor...
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Subanme esas ibm para compensar ese ojete abrasador 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (12 Nov 2013)

Pues yo me he salido de Amper, mejor irse ahora que solo me han metido un dedo (Bueno, en el global de la operación he tenido reward) que esperar a que me metan todo el rabo.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> be careful con Gamesa. They're watching us.





ane agurain dijo:


> Gamesa en menos de 3 días corrige fuerte



¿Alguna pista, algún indicio? Muchas gracias.

Esperaremos a ver cómo transcurre la semana (de momento hoy me está salvando el día).


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Nov 2013)

En vjet ya hay techo oficial. 52€. En una hora se han negociado 1.400.000 acciones. Más o menos el doble que los días normales. Siguiente tramo hasta los 42. El único soporte seio que yo veo son los 34/35


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2013)

Bueno, aquí uno que ha tardado 2 meses en darse cuenta de que la profundidad de mercado no vale para una puta mierda....sólo para saber si hay compradores a tu precio de venta.

Lo digo porque en sacyr había posis compradoras enormes por encima del 4 y se las han follado en un momento....y con ellas mi culo....en fin....a ver cómo salimos de esta....de momento posi en verde que las llevo de un poco más abajo....como le del al ibex por caer no nos salva ni dios.....


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> galletón en las solares. Ojo que en general ya se está tirando con balas de verdad.
> 
> Ahora se puede comenzar a sembrar posiciones en las que perder mucho dinero. No arruinen un estupendo año en reward logrado.



Que cree Mr. Pepino, que estoy en eon por gusto? ... y mañana resultados EON y pasado RWE, como para agarrarselos bien agarrados.

Y no hablemos de los molinillos, que GER esta dando un mensaje (aunque sea pasajero).

PD: La barrida del TECDAX esta siendo en seis palabras a-po-teo-si-ca-quemeloagoperobien.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, aquí uno que ha tardado 2 meses en darse cuenta de que la profundidad de mercado no vale para una puta mierda....sólo para saber si hay compradores a tu precio de venta.
> 
> Lo digo porque en sacyr había posis compradoras enormes por encima del 4 y se las han follado en un momento....y con ellas mi culo....en fin....a ver cómo salimos de esta....de momento posi en verde que las llevo de un poco más abajo....como le del al ibex por caer no nos salva ni dios.....



Esa jugada me costo 2000 leuros la ultima vez, escarmentado de hayo y ni con un palo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Nov 2013)

que opinais de esto???

Tamames, Barea y Lamo proponen que el Estado asuma toda la deuda de las CCAA - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (12 Nov 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Esa jugada me costo 2000 leuros la ultima vez, escarmentado de hayo y ni con un palo.



Este jueves a las 18h presenta resultados:fiufiu:


----------



## Mendrugo (12 Nov 2013)

Olvídense señores de operativas en nuestro mercado.
Solo hay LATERALIDAD, a expensas de que "por referencia" el ibex, salga del lateral 10025-9620.
Todo lo demás es intradía con incesantes roturas de stops.


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que opinais de esto???
> 
> Tamames, Barea y Lamo proponen que el Estado asuma toda la deuda de las CCAA - elEconomista.es



Que si la contrapartida es prohibir el endeudamiento de las autonomías por ley, que se haga ya. Déficit 0 para ellas desde ya y que se gaste nada más que lo que se tiene. 
Y ojalá que sea el primer paso para dinamitar el sistema perverso que hay ahora, las comunidades autónomas han sido un fracaso y un atentado a la verdadera democracia. No se pueden crear 17 tipos de ciudadanos distintos en un mismo país.


----------



## xavigomis (12 Nov 2013)

dentro ARIAD otra vez...


----------



## MattCoy (12 Nov 2013)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Olvídense señores de operativas en nuestro mercado.
> Solo hay LATERALIDAD, a expensas de que "por referencia" el ibex, salga del lateral 10025-9620.
> Todo lo demás es intradía con incesantes roturas de stops.



En eso estamos de acuerdo. Estamos en un lateral entre esos niveles (prefiero decir 10100-9600 por tener algo de filtro), y lo unico que estamos haciendo es ir de una parte a la otra del canal. Se puede ganar algo de dinero abriendo posiciones en un lado u otro del canal, pero con un stop muy claro y limitado, los 10100 o 9600. Salirnos de ahi, posiblemente es tener problemas...

Un Ibex por encima de 10100 puede irse a 12000, y por debajo de 9600, puede irse a 7500 que creo que son los niveles importantes a largo plazo


----------



## Mendrugo (12 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> En eso estamos de acuerdo. Estamos en un lateral entre esos niveles (prefiero decir 10100-9600 por tener algo de filtro), y lo unico que estamos haciendo es ir de una parte a la otra del canal. Se puede ganar algo de dinero abriendo posiciones en un lado u otro del canal, pero con un stop muy claro y limitado, los 10100 o 9600. Salirnos de ahi, posiblemente es tener problemas...
> 
> Un Ibex por encima de 10100 puede irse a 12000, y por debajo de 9600, puede irse a 7500 que creo que son los niveles importantes a largo plazo



Si señor....esa es la apuesta lógica y segura, y ahí estamos en acuerdo.


----------



## alimon (12 Nov 2013)

Abertis pasa a ser accionista mayoritario de Hispasat.

Compra un 15% más, y ya tiene el 57%

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={c4156f46-1c21-440a-825b-65d685a7a896}


Edito: bah ya se sabia, se aprobó en junio. Olvidadlo.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que opinais de esto???
> 
> Tamames, Barea y Lamo proponen que el Estado asuma toda la deuda de las CCAA - elEconomista.es



Valiente panda de hdlgp. Lo que me extraña, o me molesta más, es que entre estos expertos haya gente de tanta reputación como el Sr. Tamames, supongo que la edad le pasa factura ya.

Más de una CCAA tenía que quebrar pero a lo grande, dejando de pagar a los funcionarios varios meses hasta que ardieran las calles


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> ... Se puede ganar algo de dinero abriendo posiciones en un lado u otro del canal, pero con un stop muy claro y limitado, los 10100 o 9600. Salirnos de ahi, posiblemente es tener problemas...
> 
> Un Ibex por encima de 10100 puede irse a 12000, y por debajo de 9600, puede irse a 7500 que creo que son los niveles importantes a largo plazo



Desde los 10.000 del IBEX no hay más que indecisión. Llevo esperando la gran bajada desde septiembre, pensaba que los balances del 3º trimestre tirarían todo para abajo y ni puñetero caso que les ha hecho el mercado.
Ahí están hoy los de acciona, de puta pena, y ni cosquillas.

Visto lo confuso que está todo, he decicido estar 50% en liquidez y 50% dentro. Lo jodido es que no soy capaz de colocar el 50%, no veo entradas que den cierta seguridad (me refiero a si la bolsa cae aquellos valores que resistirán mejor las bajadas).
De momento he apostado por Ferrovial e Iberdrola y me gustaría diversificar en otro par de valores, pero los que no están por las nubes ya (ITX, BME, REE...) tienen a Pandoro de cuidador.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Que si la contrapartida es prohibir el endeudamiento de las autonomías por ley, que se haga ya. Déficit 0 para ellas desde ya y que se gaste nada más que lo que se tiene.
> Y ojalá que sea el primer paso para dinamitar el sistema perverso que hay ahora, las comunidades autónomas han sido un fracaso y un atentado a la verdadera democracia. No se pueden crear 17 tipos de ciudadanos distintos en un mismo país.



A estas alturas uno ya ha perdido la inocencia. ¿En serio crees que nadie va a controlar que las CCAA no se endeudan para pagar aeropuertos, TVs autonómicas y embajadas? Lo de las CCAA ha sido un putiferio desde siempre, entre otras cosas porque si el PPSOE de turno no sacaba mayoria absoluta, necesitaba de CIU o PNV para gobernar y detrás venian las otras 16 CCAA a decir que qué hay de lo mio.

Me reitero, que quiebren pero a lo grande y que el Estado obtenga el control de esas CCAA.

---------- Post added 12-nov-2013 at 17:54 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Visto lo confuso que está todo, he decicido estar 50% en liquidez y 50% dentro. Lo jodido es que no soy capaz de colocar el 50%, no veo entradas que den cierta seguridad (me refiero a si la bolsa cae aquellos valores que resistirán mejor las bajadas).
> De momento he apostado por Ferrovial e Iberdrola y me gustaría diversificar en otro par de valores, pero los que no están por las nubes ya (ITX, BME, REE...) tienen a Pandoro de cuidador.



¿No ha mirado en el resto de Europa? Ya suponemos que si hay rojo lo habrá en todos lados, pero creo recordar que el HVEI subió más que el Eurostoxx y por tanto, en caso de bajada pasará lo mismo, o eso dice la lógica.


----------



## Xiux (12 Nov 2013)

"El QE es lo que es, el mayor rescate por la puerta trasera de Wall Street"

"Solo puedo decir lo siento, EEUU": se confiesa uno de los jefes de los estímulos de la Fed - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Hannibal, fíjate que digo que se prohiba por ley. Sí, claro que puede hacerse. 
Y también conllevaría la quiebra de varias CCAA si no son capaces de ajustarse a un presupuesto.
Por ley se puede retirar la capacidad de endeudamiento a un organismo administrativo. Y al que no la cumpla, a la cárcel.


----------



## ponzi (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Desde los 10.000 del IBEX no hay más que indecisión. Llevo esperando la gran bajada desde septiembre, pensaba que los balances del 3º trimestre tirarían todo para abajo y ni puñetero caso que les ha hecho el mercado.
> Ahí están hoy los de acciona, de puta pena, y ni cosquillas.
> 
> Visto lo confuso que está todo, he decicido estar 50% en liquidez y 50% dentro. Lo jodido es que no soy capaz de colocar el 50%, no veo entradas que den cierta seguridad (me refiero a si la bolsa cae aquellos valores que resistirán mejor las bajadas).
> De momento he apostado por Ferrovial e Iberdrola y me gustaría diversificar en otro par de valores, pero los que no están por las nubes ya (ITX, BME, REE...) tienen a Pandoro de cuidador.



Pillate las preferentes de BMW, cotizan 20 eu por debajo de las acciones normales con 12000 mill de caja,dividendo extra, un per de 6 y aguantan muy bien las caidas.Morrison esta a per 11 y con un ambicioso plan de expansion por reino unido.Imtech cogiendo resultados pre-reestructuracion esta a per 7.Bme por debajo de 20 es una buena compra.Las tabacaleras no creo que den demasiados sustos (Imperial tobacco,lorillard,Phillip morris...)


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿No ha mirado en el resto de Europa? Ya suponemos que si hay rojo lo habrá en todos lados, pero creo recordar que el HVEI subió más que el Eurostoxx y por tanto, en caso de bajada pasará lo mismo, o eso dice la lógica.



Soy muy miedoso a lo desconocido. Prefiero seguir la máxima de concentrarte en unos pocos valores, conocerlos bien y moverte entre ellos gestionando la cartera. Siempre con dividendo por medio. 
La cuestión es que con 4 veces más dinero metido en bolsa el año pasado y el IBEX a 7000 me veía más seguro que este año con el IBEX a 10.000.
La cobardía es lo que mantiene viva a la gacela.


----------



## Hannibal (12 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, fíjate que digo que se prohiba por ley. Sí, claro que puede hacerse.
> Y también conllevaría la quiebra de varias CCAA si no son capaces de ajustarse a un presupuesto.
> Por ley se puede retirar la capacidad de endeudamiento a un organismo administrativo. Y al que no la cumpla, a la cárcel.



A lo mejor no me he explicado claramente. Hay miles de ejemplos de leyes que los propios políticos se pasan por el forro. Repito, supongamos que esta propuesta se lleva a cabo, y en las próximas elecciones gana el PP pero por la mínima, y necesita de CIU para formar gobierno. ¿Qué condición crees que pondría Arturito? Pues eso. Las leyes igual que se ponen, se cambian, o peor aún, se incumplen mientras que quien debe vigilar por ellas mira hacia otro lado.

Está claro que no puedes fiarte ni del Tribunal de Cuentas que teóricamente es un organismo "independiente" ni de la Justicia en general. Como para que el encargado de revisarlo sea el Rajoy o Zp de turno :ouch:

Únicamente lo aprobaría si lo revisara la Merkel


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Nov 2013)

Vaya tarde entre las carboneras y Ariad, esta última cayendo además con volumen.::


----------



## Tono (12 Nov 2013)

Ponzi, si tienes tiempo échale un vistazo a Ferrovial, me interesa tu opinión. Le he dado muchas vueltas y me han sorprendido sus datos, reducción bestial de deuda, aumento de ingresos/beneficios, más de 24000M de proyectos en cartera...
A ver si encuentras algún defecto.


----------



## alimon (12 Nov 2013)

Acabo de mirar por encima los resultados recien publicados de Quabit.

No entiendo, ya no como ha subido en bolsa últimamente, sino ni siquiera como es una empresa cotizada. Tendría que haber una categoría superior a "chicharro" para este tipo de "cosas".

Veamos un ejemplo:

Cifra de negocio a 30/09: casi 26 millones de €

Deuda a 30/09: casi 940 millones de €.

O tienen algún activo que sea de oro, que lo dudo, o no me lo explico, con una deuda 36 veces superior no a su beneficio, sino a su facturación.

Es como si a un tipo de gane 20k euros al año, le conceden una hipoteca de 720k, es de locos. 

ienso:ienso: Wait!! 2005-2006-2007. Ahora entiendo algunas cosas.

Y lo peor de todo es que encima mañana subirá.


Vocento también ha presentado, y tampoco son muy buenos, con matices, pero no son positivos. Yo tenía un punto de entrada en torno a 1,35, por técnico, pero viendo esto, no me acaba de convencer.


----------



## amago45 (12 Nov 2013)

HOOTERS y tal ...
What It Takes To Be A Hooters Girl - Business Insider


----------



## Mr. Blonde (12 Nov 2013)

La chica a prometido no excederse y cuidarse (le gustan mucho las patatas fritas.. como a nosotros :


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿Alguna pista, algún indicio? Muchas gracias.
> 
> Esperaremos a ver cómo transcurre la semana (de momento hoy me está salvando el día).



resistencia relevante a la vista.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Acabo de mirar por encima los resultados recien publicados de Quabit.
> 
> No entiendo, ya no como ha subido en bolsa últimamente, sino ni siquiera como es una empresa cotizada. Tendría que haber una categoría superior a "chicharro" para este tipo de "cosas".
> 
> ...



Efectivamente estoy viendo la información de Quabit en la CNMV, y es para echarse a llorar.

Menudo zombi financiero, la pregunta es si los bancos habrán deteriorado, o no, prácticamente el 100% de la deuda que tiene esta empresa, porque es insolvente.


----------



## Abner (12 Nov 2013)

Acumulación ligera en el día de hoy.

9785(f), 9645(f) como niveles por tocar para mañana.

Pendientes de días anteriores, 9615(f), 9861(f). 

Buena suerte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Nov 2013)

Precioso color, el rojo.


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Precioso color, el rojo.


----------



## Galifrey (12 Nov 2013)

Buenas gurus,

Una consultilla a las gacelas premium. Siguiendo las orientaciones janusianas respecto a la inminente (¿un mes, un año, tres años?) megahiperinflación y expolio generalizado, y después de tener posición en el tema gasístico, me gustaría encariñarme con alguna eléctrica. Viendo que eon está baratilla, ¿os parece mejor opción que nuestras adorables eléctricas castizo-pirata-hispanistanís?


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Acumulación ligera en el día de hoy.
> 9785(f), 9645(f) como niveles por tocar para mañana.
> Pendientes de días anteriores, 9615(f), 9861(f).
> Buena suerte.



Primero le daria el nivel de para abajo, gracias Abner por la Info que va dando cada dia, espero que esos dientes vayan mejor, y cuidenselos que la naturaleza los hace baratos ... pero hay que tenerles cariño.


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas gurus,
> 
> Una consultilla a las gacelas premium. Siguiendo las orientaciones janusianas respecto a la inminente (¿un mes, un año, tres años?) megahiperinflación y expolio generalizado, y después de tener posición en el tema gasístico, me gustaría encariñarme con alguna eléctrica. Viendo que eon está baratilla, ¿os parece mejor opción que nuestras adorables eléctricas castizo-pirata-hispanistanís?



En España poco y menos cuando se habla de dinero. Fin de la cita.


----------



## egarenc (12 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas gurus,
> 
> Una consultilla a las gacelas premium. Siguiendo las orientaciones janusianas respecto a la inminente (¿un mes, un año, tres años?) megahiperinflación y expolio generalizado, y después de tener posición en el tema gasístico, me gustaría encariñarme con alguna eléctrica. Viendo que eon está baratilla, ¿os parece mejor opción que nuestras adorables eléctricas castizo-pirata-hispanistanís?



es la acción más aburrida que he tenido, algún dia espero que me de una alegría...mientrastanto, pues dividendo. Por cierto, cuando llegue el momento, a ver como se recupera la doble imposición, no se si alguien ya ha sufrido la situación


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En España poco y menos cuando se habla de dinero. Fin de la cita.



Bueno Mr. Pepino ... bueno Mr. Janus yo paso poco por aqui, Vd., escribe mas a menudo por el foro, y no vendria mal recordar que estamos casi al final de la primera quincena de noviembre. Jusually ... entre estas fechas y la primera/segunda semana de diciembre se suele hacer el lavado de beneficios del año.

Este año ha sido especialmente bueno ... y no solo para las gacelas, sino que los leoncios tambien miran su fiscalidad (of course) por lo que no seria de extrañar (ej que siempre pasa) que en los proximos dias se realicen operaciones de mucho importe, con poco movimiento en el cambio, y que dan la impresion de ser acumulaciones de leoncios, cuando en realidad son cuestiones fiscales.

No se me despisten, que puede dar la impresion de subidas fuertes, y al final son visitas de Mr. Pandoro.

Les sigo leyendo - viendo con mucha atencion.


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

Yo es que de las que salen con los ojos cerrados en las fotos no me fio. :no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo es que de las que salen con los ojos cerrados en las fotos no me fio. :no:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



que escogido eres :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

a esa se la daban todas las plusvis ))

venga, dedicado


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> que escogido eres :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> a esa se la daban todas las plusvis ))
> 
> venga, dedicado



Yo de las que vienen con las piernas cerradas no me fío.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Nov 2013)

Ah mira! A esa se la ve muy limpita!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## egarenc (12 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> que escogido eres :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> a esa se la daban todas las plusvis ))
> 
> venga, dedicado



vivir en cabañas de madera es de pobres/as.:no: :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Nov 2013)

Lo de Ariad hoy pues lo normal, ayer alegría hoy...::

Lo de Walter me ha gustado menos, voy a medio largo pero se ha afeado un poco el tema.

Estoy dudando vender las gamesas para asegurar plusvis, no la veo con fuerza para dejar atrás los 7,50.


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> vivir en cabañas de madera es de pobres/as.:no: :no:



pero que escogidos sois :8:

Por cualquiera de estas os tirábais al monte :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ah mira! A esa se la ve muy limpita!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Si ... si .... hamijo, imaginese que esta noche se le mete una asi en la cama y Usted no lo nota ....

PD: Bertok que son esos siempre-roji-alcismos? Nop, prodria ser mi hija


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> vivir en cabañas de madera es de pobres/as.:no: :no:




Mejor pillarse una de estas:

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/4cnw.jpg/] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)




----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Me encantaria hacerlo sudar en MI sala de estar ))))))


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Me encantaria hacerlo sudar en MI sala de estar ))))))


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Me encantaria hacerlo sudar en MI sala de estar ))))))



también tiene usted una elíptica y se pone a darle cuando ve el Salvame?
::


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> también tiene usted una elíptica y se pone a darle cuando ve el Salvame?
> ::



Primero se le mete un/muchos buen/buenos pacharan/es casero/s cargado/s y luego se habla sobre espectativas de futuro ....


----------



## Janus (12 Nov 2013)

vamos

[YOUTUBE]z9nMfPotJqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Primero se le mete un/muchos buen/buenos pacharan/es casero/s cargado/s y luego se habla sobre espectativas de futuro ....



claro! como todos ... un buen lingotazo y listos para analizar valores y ver cómo se pueden comportar en el futuro


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> claro! como todos ... un buen lingotazo y listos para analizar valores y ver cómo se pueden comportar en el futuro



... Uffff ... Justo en el punto ...

No importa nada ayer.
No importa nada ahora.
No importa nada mañana.

Solo importa que cuando te necesito estes ahi... por encima de todo. Filosofia de la gorda.


----------



## tarrito (12 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ... Uffff ... Justo en el punto ...
> 
> No importa nada ayer.
> No importa nada ahora.
> ...



está me la sé ienso:

El Rexona! :XX:


----------



## hombre-mosca (12 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> está me la sé ienso:
> 
> El Rexona! :XX:



Tras 24 horas no esta mal, tras 24 años, hablamos ...

PD: Lo dejo, les llevo demasiada ventaja. Disfruten joer!!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Nov 2013)

Newsmax's Aftershock Survival Summit

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 00:04 ----------

Les dejo con la musa del hilo :baba::baba::baba:

[YOUTUBE]MyA8GwvdPhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hombre-mosca (13 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Tras 24 horas no esta mal, tras 24 años, hablamos ...
> 
> PD: Lo dejo, les llevo demasiada ventaja. Disfruten joer!!!!



Lo siento Monlovi, le he interpretado mal ... pero el "Disfruten joer!!!!" se queda ahi.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ponzi, si tienes tiempo échale un vistazo a Ferrovial, me interesa tu opinión. Le he dado muchas vueltas y me han sorprendido sus datos, reducción bestial de deuda, aumento de ingresos/beneficios, más de 24000M de proyectos en cartera...
> A ver si encuentras algún defecto.



De las "constructoras" es de mis preferidas, tiene activos estrategicos que no se pueden copiar pero esta cerca de maximos.Tengo que ver donde esta la cartera de pedidos, la facturacion de todos los sectores que estoy viendo hasta ahora dentro de europa y en sudamerica es para echarse a temblar.Sudamerica parece un castillo de naipes y europa esta peor de lo que se dice, hasta los paises "serios".Piensa que Ferrovial vive de los pasajeros del aeropuerto, el de Madrid esta en minimos, no se durante cuanto tiempo aguantaran los de reino unido.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2013)

menuda perlaza que he encontrado en Coone. El Tomorrowland es infinito.

[YOUTUBE]6H9zRHyqE3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Esto esta empezando a tener muy mala pinta

http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...542-cajas-de-seguridad-de-500-deudores_48206/


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2013)

jrcc lemme see your chapter 11


----------



## juanfer (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto esta empezando a tener muy mala pinta
> 
> http://www.elconfidencial.com/econo...542-cajas-de-seguridad-de-500-deudores_48206/



Me parece bien. Si debes pasta a Hacienda embargan tus bienes y cuentas. 

Aquí muchos han pegado pelotazo y se han ido de rositas.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

Hoy nos vamos a reir un rato con los alcistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2013)

Yo lo pido, si llega pues lo celebraremos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

nos acercamos al vencimiento asi que cuidado bajistillas :fiufiu: los 9850 serian ideales para probar cortos ienso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Me parece bien. Si debes pasta a Hacienda embargan tus bienes y cuentas.
> 
> Aquí muchos han pegado pelotazo y se han ido de rositas.




No te preocupes que a por los del pelotazo no van....Lo grave es que esa ley no estaba, primero deberia haber una investigacion y procedimiento judicial.Extrapolarlo a todo, tenerlo claro Montoro no tiene limites, el dia nenos pensado se sacara un impuesto de la manga y entrara a las casas sin avisar, como en la edad media.De aqui al derecho de pernada no queda nada


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

bueno señores gaceleridos , hasta el vencimiento esto tie que subir , solo podria torcerse el tema en el central de bolllinger 9840 aprox :bla:


----------



## amago45 (13 Nov 2013)

NQ y ya tal ...
NQ Profit Beats Estimates as CEOs Plan Stock Purchase - Bloomberg


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

A estos precios ni os acerqueis a ninguna concesionaria,constructura o empresa de infraestructuras que dependa del estado español en mas de un 20% de la facturacion.


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeversal.

Otro dia de la marmota.


----------



## Topongo (13 Nov 2013)

Si, de hecho comente que ayer iba a entrar en ferrovial, pero me voy a abstener de momento, no me parece la rpd tan alta como para que me merezca la pena, quizá me coma un owned pero no lo acabo de ver, para lograr un 5% de dividendo me quedo con enagas,bme o incluso santander.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

E.on Resultados

E.on informó hoy de que la facturación se redujo en el mismo periodo un 5 % hasta 89.300 millones de euros.

La ganancia operativa bruta disminuyó entre enero y septiembre, hasta 7.100 millones de euros, un 19,3 % menos que en los mismos meses del pasado ejercicio.

La deuda neta de E.on se redujo en 2.800 millones de euros, hasta 33.100 millones de euros, mediante desinversiones.

E.on apuesta por las renovables y negocios fuera de Europa, como en Turquía y Rusia.

El presidente de E.on, Johannes Teyssen, revisó a la baja las previsiones de un beneficio neto para 2013 hasta entre 2.200 y 2.400 millones de euros, en comparación con la horquilla entre 2.200 y 2.600 millones de euros pronosticados anteriormente.

En linea de los pronósticos

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 09:56 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> A estos precios ni os acerqueis a ninguna concesionaria,constructura o empresa de infraestructuras que dependa del estado español en mas de un 20% de la facturacion.



Por que lo dices?


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> E.on Resultados
> 
> E.on informó hoy de que la facturación se redujo en el mismo periodo un 5 % hasta 89.300 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Estan caras y tocadas.Dependen de un estado que cada vez dara menos y donde para conseguir una concesion tienes que tirar los precios hasta el absurdo.Las unicas que tenian algo de logica eran Sacyr por las acciones de Repsol y Ferrovial por las autopistas y aeropuertos fuera de España pero tanto una como otra se acercan a su precio real.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estan caras y tocadas.Dependen de un estado que cada vez dara menos y donde para conseguir una concesion tienes que tirar los precios hasta el absurdo.Las unicas que tenian algo de logica eran Sacyr por las acciones de Repsol y Ferrovial por las autopistas y aeropuertos fuera de España pero tanto una como otra se acercan a su precio real.



pensé que por esto
Nivel de deudas de Espaa, todas las regiones - Noticias sobre Espaa

además de lo que dices


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> pensé que por esto
> Nivel de deudas de Espaa, todas las regiones - Noticias sobre Espaa
> 
> además de lo que dices



Si a nivel financiero las constructoras y concesionarias estan mil veces mejor que en 2007, el problema es el negocio en si.Mira Fcc con la basura de Madrid, la goma ya no se puede estirar mas.


----------



## Hannibal (13 Nov 2013)

Está muy aburrido esto,no? Mucha lateralidad o incluso estabilidad, Ferrovial lleva dias estancado en el entorno de los 14. El que quiera diversión creo que tendrá que irse a buscar chicharro usanos.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

Valores USA según BKT

Facebook sale de la lista de valores preferidos en EEUU al estar un 60% sobrevalorado - El Blog de Bankinter

FB fuera Home Depot dentro


----------



## ghkghk (13 Nov 2013)

CAF fue tocar el 399.9 y caponazo para abajo. De vuelta al canal. A ver si a la segunda cuando el IBEX vuelva a los 10.000...


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

Buenas, como veis al chicharro mayor del reino: PRISAS, en 0,36x tendría una entrada esperando alguna nueva news del cierre de la refinanciación y/o venta de algun tesoro ...


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

yo de caf me salí con 3 euros de ganancia.

3 euros en total.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno, aquí uno que ha tardado 2 meses en darse cuenta de que la profundidad de mercado no vale para una puta mierda....sólo para saber si hay compradores a tu precio de venta.
> 
> Lo digo porque en sacyr había posis compradoras enormes por encima del 4 y se las han follado en un momento....y con ellas mi culo....en fin....a ver cómo salimos de esta....de momento posi en verde que las llevo de un poco más abajo....como le del al ibex por caer no nos salva ni dios.....



paulistano, maese pollastre dió alguna clase magistral de las suyas sobre para lo que valía la profundidad de mercado, y creo que quedó la cosa entre que para limpiarse el culo y/o para atontar gacelas que piensan que ven algo en el DOM ladder. A ver si reviso mis apuntes y lo cuelgo.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes que a por los del pelotazo no van....Lo grave es que esa ley no estaba, primero deberia haber una investigacion y procedimiento judicial.Extrapolarlo a todo, tes doctrinenerlo claro Montoro no tiene limites, el dia nenos pensado se sacara un impuesto de la manga y entrara a las casas sin avisar, como en la edad media.De aqui al derecho de pernada no queda nada



pues ya saben a donde tienen que acudir .... a Estrasburgo....

la doctrina Parot si un precedente.... es doctrina porque no hay ley


----------



## amago45 (13 Nov 2013)

Ágora EAFI busca Controller
gora Asesores Financieros

Descripción del empleo

Tres funciones principales:
Funciones de emisión de las recomendaciones y control de las carteras asesoradas.
Funciones de control de cumplimiento normativo, control del riesgo y auditoria interna.
Funciones de edición de los contenidos en la web.

Experiencia y aptitudes deseadas:
Se precisa de experiencia en el sector (ESI, EAFI etc)
Conocimiento de los productos financieros
Orden y precisión en las recomendaciones y control de las carteras.


Vi la oferta en Linkedin Jobs Seeker, no se si la habrán publicado en más sitios
Financial Controller at Agora Asesores Financieros EAFI in Madrid Area, Spain - Job | LinkedIn


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues ya saben a donde tienen que acudir .... a Estrasburgo....
> 
> la doctrina Parot si un precedente.... es doctrina porque no hay ley



A mi no me afecta pero ya aviso que esto asienta un precedente para Montoro. No te quiero ni contar lo que nos puede hacer al resto de los mortales como empiece a crecerse.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Nov 2013)

El juez absuelve al Gobierno y a todos los acusados de la tragedia del Prestige - EcoDiario.es

a tomar por...., hijos de..... y no me quiere poner enfermo, pero que asco me dan cada vez mas los juicios contra los politicos e instituciones.



Así pues, todos los acusados han sido absueltos y se exime a Gobierno de cualquier responsabilidad penal en el caso. El juez ha asegurado en este sentido que las autoridades actuaron con corrección en una situación de emergencia como esta, en contra de la opinión expresada por la armadora del barco.


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.



Topongo dijo:


> Si, de hecho comente que ayer iba a entrar en ferrovial, pero me voy a abstener de momento, no me parece la rpd tan alta como para que me merezca la pena, quizá me coma un owned pero no lo acabo de ver, para lograr un 5% de dividendo me quedo con enagas,bme o incluso santander.



El problema es que Enagás, BME y SAN están muy arriba ya y su dividendo tarda en llegar, con lo que si el IBEX baja te puedes comer unas pérdidas considerables. 
Coincidiendo mucho con Ponzi, las constructoras están caras, pero entre ellas ferrovial es a la que le puede quedar un mínimo de recorrido a aprovechar, el 80% de sus beneficios viene de fuera y la devalución del € favorece. 
A lo que se suma la inmediatez del dividendo que es el día 10. Un 2,70% que si se suma a una posible ligera subida si hay rally navideño, puede dejar una operación con un bonito 5-6% de beneficio y volver a liquidez.


----------



## Topongo (13 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enagas y bme reparten en diciembre en porcentaje parecido pero estan altas si sobre todo bme. Enagas noblo tengo tan claro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Está muy aburrido esto,no? Mucha lateralidad o incluso estabilidad, Ferrovial lleva dias estancado en el entorno de los 14. El que quiera diversión creo que tendrá que irse a buscar chicharro usanos.



Tanto ferrovial como Iberdrola se mantiene planas desde hace bastantes días, pero lo hacen manteniendo el precio desde los 10.000 del IBEX, y ya vamos por los 9670. Mala señal no parece.
Creo que los chicharros patrios generan tanta adrenalina como los usanos y al menos no te la juegas con el cambio de moneda.


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

Imtech parece que se cae...poco a poco entre ayer y hoy....


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Imtech parece que se cae...poco a poco entre ayer y hoy....



¿cómo ves Bankia? me empieza a tentar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Imtech parece que se cae...poco a poco entre ayer y hoy....



Yo la veo chunga, pero cierres por encima de la alcista (2.08€ hoy) dejarían abiertas las puertas a la esperanza.


----------



## Robopoli (13 Nov 2013)

Menuda mañanita... 
Voy preparandome para la tarde no vaya a ser que me pille así a lo vivo...


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿cómo ves Bankia? me empieza a tentar




Lleva semanas en el rango 1,02 y 1,07, no?ienso:


----------



## Topongo (13 Nov 2013)

Yo sigo erre que erre, BME me da que va a hacer la de siempre, semanas perdiendo un poquito cada dia, ya va dos dias para abajo, yo creo que hay esperanza de pillarla otra vez en 18-20 en un par de meses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2013)

El otro día hablábamos de 

*[I B M]*







Tengan cuidadín!


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la veo chunga, pero cierres por encima de la alcista (2.08€ hoy) dejarían abiertas las puertas a la esperanza.



Estaba tentado a entrar por lo comentado aquí, pero el sartenazo que le han metido, del cual no sólo no se ha recuperado...sino que va camino de caer más aún que el día de autos....ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la veo chunga, pero cierres por encima de la alcista (2.08€ hoy) dejarían abiertas las puertas a la esperanza.



A ver shurs, me conecto para dejar una opinión.

Royal Imtech puede hacer cualquier cosa pero desde un punto de vista técnico, una falsa ruptura alcista o trampa alcista como la que hemos visto al perder los 2,25€ significa la mayor parte de las veces una ruptura violenta en el sentido contrario.

El último ejemplo claro lo tenemos en el culibex tras perder los 7800 como trampa bajista y subir hasta los 10.200.

Mucho cuidado, la tengo para meter en cartera pero está 100% peligrosa.

Me vuelvo a la cueva a buscar russian sluts ::


----------



## Raponchi (13 Nov 2013)

Atencion: el ibex está ahora mismo completamente extrangulado entre la bajista diaria y la base inferior del rectangulo 9660


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la veo chunga, pero cierres por encima de la alcista (2.08€ hoy) dejarían abiertas las puertas a la esperanza.




Me acelere un poco, la reestructuracion que iba a tardar 6 meses ahora minimo sera un año o año y medio. Hoy han dado los resultados de PT y aunque son regulares se nota que gestionan mejor el negocio en Brasil que Tef, el capex se adapta a la facturacion con vencimientos de deuda bastante asumibles y una situacion de liquidez holgada para al menos dos años mas.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Nov 2013)

En Ferrovial me pienso marcar una compra día pre dividendos, venta post que se va a cagar Montoro y su puñetera tributación a marginal de las ganancias a corto...


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lleva semanas en el rango 1,02 y 1,07, no?ienso:



Precisamente.
Orden de compra de 15000 a 1,03.
Me fío de los niveles de Abner, no dejan caer el IBEX de 9650. Puede haber rebote a 9800.
Abner si aciertas hoy te debo una.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Imtech parece que se cae...poco a poco entre ayer y hoy....



Menuda atrapad hicieron el lunes. :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En Ferrovial me pienso marcar una compra día pre dividendos, venta post que se va a cagar Montoro y su puñetera tributación a marginal de las ganancias a corto...



es a lo que juego yo con ella, pero cuanto más se acerque el día más riesgo hay de que suba.
Paso de pensar en impuestos. Cuanto más se pague es porque más se gana. Pájaro en mano... este año de momento aguanta el chiringuito y después de diciembre a medida que se conozca el déficit de España ya veremos que pasa con el recuperandismo de los cojones.
Si el IBEX pega otro rabazo a los 10000 desde aquí se hace caja y santas pascuas.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Menuda atrapad hicieron el lunes. :rolleye:



Es tener paciencia, muchos inversores se hartaran de ella al ver que no de beneficios hasta 2015


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Nov 2013)

Peor que pagar a MM [malvado montoro] es no tener que pagar a MM porque no hay plusvies. Es un tema que da que pensar.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Guano estilo napalm va a caer...



Napalm...y más napalm...en el DAX se han puesto al día


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Precisamente.
> Orden de compra de 15000 a 1,03.
> Me fío de los niveles de Abner, no dejan caer el IBEX de 9650. Puede haber rebote a 9800.
> Abner si aciertas hoy te debo una.



Acepto chuletones y tal. Pero mucho ojo con el 9615

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Acepto chuletones y tal. Pero mucho ojo con el 9615
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Hecho. Veo que la dentadura te mejora, ya piensas en masticar duramente.

También tengo en cuenta el 9615. Lo importante, entiendo desde mi ignorancia supina, es que no baje de los 9600.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En Ferrovial me pienso marcar una compra día pre dividendos, venta post que se va a cagar Montoro y su puñetera tributación a marginal de las ganancias a corto...




Un detalle de TSLA:





Ha bajado hasta un punto que parece importante: fibo 61,80 de toda la subida y MM30 semanal (Weinstein rulez)


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hecho. Veo que la dentadura te mejora, ya piensas en masticar duramente.
> 
> También tengo en cuenta el 9615. Lo importante, entiendo desde mi ignorancia supina, es que no baje de los 9600.



Por debajo del 9615 estoy ciego. No hay niveles recientes por ahí. Yo aplicaría ahí lógica franr 9534. Una caída bastante maja. Yo sigo esperando subida al 10100+ .cruzo los dedos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Acepto chuletones y tal. Pero mucho ojo con el 9615
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Abner, el 9615 era a futuro ¿no? Eso equivale a cuanto al contado?


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Abner, el 9615 era a futuro ¿no? Eso equivale a cuanto al contado?



Ahora mismo creo que están casi parejos. Si, tiene toda la pinta de que se van al 9615f pendiente de hace unos 3 días. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Peor que pagar a MM [malvado montoro] es no tener que pagar a MM porque no hay plusvies. Es un tema que da que pensar.



Se me olvido comentarte que la accion que me dijiste ademas recompra acciones, asi que el bpa crece mas rapido que el beneficio neto.


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

Parece que remonta algo. A ver por dónde salen

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2013)

Raponchi dijo:


> Atencion: el ibex está ahora mismo completamente extrangulado entre la bajista diaria y la base inferior del rectangulo 9660



Mis hogos :8::8::8::8:


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Por debajo del 9615 estoy ciego. No hay niveles recientes por ahí. Yo aplicaría ahí lógica franr 9534. Una caída bastante maja. Yo sigo esperando subida al 10100+ .cruzo los dedos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



No estás solo.


----------



## alimon (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Por debajo del 9615 estoy ciego. No hay niveles recientes por ahí. Yo aplicaría ahí lógica franr 9534. Una caída bastante maja. Yo sigo esperando subida al 10100+ .cruzo los dedos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Pues yo espero ver al IBEX en 9400, después 9100, y ya sería orgásmico verlo cerrar el famoso GAP en 8650.

Solo ahi cargaría con todo.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Un detalle de TSLA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver como responden ahi ... ojalá que aguanten, aunque es pura burbuja

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 14:06 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis hogos :8::8::8::8:



sigues en PRS?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2013)




----------



## Raponchi (13 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis hogos :8::8::8::8:



Parece que quiere romper el rectángulo hacia abajo, de momento no hay pullback. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el rectángulo puede tener dilatacion hasta los 9615.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

a MV le está cayendo baba roja


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Nov 2013)

Raponchi dijo:


> Parece que quiere romper el rectángulo hacia abajo, de momento no hay pullback. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el rectángulo puede tener dilatacion hasta los 9615.



Dilatación de ojetes, quieres decir ¿No? ::


----------



## Raponchi (13 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Dilatación de ojetes, quieres decir ¿No? ::



Jajaja, eso depende de hacia donde apunte el ojete


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

9615f tocado (9617f). Ahora, leoncios güenos, a por el 9785 y el 9861 que están pendientes. 

Chsst, y sin rechistar. De seguido y parriba.

¿Cuela?


----------



## Felix (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 9615f tocado (9617f). Ahora, leoncios güenos, a por el 9785 y el 9861 que están pendientes.
> 
> Chsst, y sin rechistar. De seguido y parriba.
> 
> ¿Cuela?



En la pista central Abner Cristo!!!


----------



## alimon (13 Nov 2013)

Vamos,con más miedo que verguenza, a por unas pocas ZELTIAS.

Que están ahí en pleno soporte.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

Que montaña rusa el día de EON

E.ON SE NA | Acciones E.ON AG | Cotización EONGn

algún analisto de Eon?


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

Felix dijo:


> En la pista central Abner Cristo!!!



Me logeo para thankearle:Aplauso:

Abner Cristo, pista central, leones....faltan las boobs de bárbara rey:Baile:
















:8:


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

Raponchi dijo:


> Parece que quiere romper el rectángulo hacia abajo, de momento no hay pullback. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el rectángulo puede tener dilatacion hasta los 9615.



Sin tener ni pajolera idea del pinta y colorea. ¿Es una figura relevante en AT? ¿Hacia dónde se supone que debería romper la figura?


----------



## Raponchi (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Sin tener ni pajolera idea del pinta y colorea. ¿Es una figura relevante en AT? ¿Hacia dónde se supone que debería romper la figura?



Yo tampoco tengo mucha idea, pero supongo que si rompe el rectángulo hacia abajo nos llevaría a cerrar el gap de los 9470.

El ibex aún no es alcista, rebotó en una gran bajista que hoy está en los 9890.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Nov 2013)

Jeje como mete tripa Bárbara Rey.
Eso es un posado y lo demás tonterías.


----------



## jjsuamar (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Imtech parece que se cae...poco a poco entre ayer y hoy....



De de 2.05 no debería bajar


----------



## tarrito (13 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jeje como mete tripa Bárbara Rey.
> Eso es un posado y lo demás tonterías.



yo ando pendiente de que nos posteen las páginas interiores con la Sabrina :baba:


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Nov 2013)

Después de mirar imtech algo más a fondo, no me ha gustado demasiado lo que veo. La seguimos vigilando pero muy barata la tengo que ver para decidirme. Suerte alos que estén dentro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Nov 2013)

Parece que han cojido las riendas de IBEX. Le han metido en un canalillo, le han hecho un pullback en 6655 y lo van a bajar hasta hacer sufrir a la última de las gacelas.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 Nov 2013)

Jato.......es usted?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

hola que aze :rolleye: 

espero gap al alza para mañana ::

el vencimiento es lo que tiene 

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 15:53 ----------

hay un triangulito que rompera al alza 400 pipos de recorridos 10220 :bla:


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Nov 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Un detalle de TSLA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí estamos, de momento parece que aguanta.
In fibo we trust.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

cuando aprendereis a no desafiar al vencimiento :ouch:


----------



## Krim (13 Nov 2013)

¡Tirenme esas ***** Zillow!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2013)

Hablando de otras cosas....














vrote bersdismosh y tal. El que no lo vea es un antipatriota y húngaro.


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Re reveeeeeersal. A que cierran en verde...

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2013)

Más cositas:

Spain's Banks Boost Books by Refinancing Loans to Homeowners - WSJ.com

_The lower interest rates and easier terms of refinancing helped hundreds of thousands of Spaniards like *Juan Carlos Díaz [No les ha hecho dudar? Click*, who stopped making mortgage payments more than a year ago, remain in their homes and keep their businesses afloat longer than otherwise would have been possible. It has also helped banks bury a growing risk in their credit portfolios and avoid recognizing losses on debts they are unlikely to recover. _


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de otras cosas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que vaya para arriba era bueno, no? :: crecimiento y eso...

PD: buenas tardes y ya tal. Sigo con mis imtech ::, avioncitos y asuuuuuuuuuuuuuucar.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

siempre fuiste un catastrofista guy brush , moriras en tu ley :no:

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 16:54 ----------

tu y toda la pandilla de burbujos :no:


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

9737 es un nivel relevante que ha servido de negociación varios días, a ver si se supera y llegamos al 9785(f).


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Pardiez, lo llevan al 50 amigo sancho, y decian de avismos.

Hola gandalf.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Nov 2013)

Esta mola mas


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 9737 es un nivel relevante que ha servido de negociación varios días, a ver si se supera y llegamos al 9785(f).



9750 en adelante. Llevamos semanas encerrados en ese puto lateral hasta que usa se decida. Que asco de nomercado.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> 9750 en adelante. Llevamos semanas encerrados en ese puto lateral hasta que usa se decida. Que asco de nomercado.



pero ahora ya estamos sobrevendidos


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Nov 2013)

De los que estáis dentro de JCP, ¿pensáis vender hoy o esperar a lps resultados de mañana?


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Nov 2013)

Peliculeros, sobre netflix

Netflix corre el peligro de borrar la mitad de su valor en bolsa - eleconomistaamerica.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Nov 2013)

que miedo.... mañana resultados de Prisa, y TR


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que miedo.... mañana resultados de Prisa, y TR



y las EZE que?

con PRS miedo dan


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2013)

Abner ha dado 100 puntos desde su punto y como buen gacelón conseguí 50 en un mini


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner ha dado 100 puntos desde su punto y como buen gacelón conseguí 50 en un mini



Ha clavado el punto más bajo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Por motivos que yo calculo a mi manera, o de cualquier manera seguramente, viendo que no caería más el IBEX, me decidí a entrar en Bankia en ese momento. He pillado un 3% de subida. :Baile:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> *y las EZE que?*
> 
> con PRS miedo dan



Eso mismo pregunto yo :baba:
Llevo esperando como agua de mayo por ellos


----------



## amago45 (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> y las EZE que?
> 
> con PRS miedo dan



Mañana PRISA dirá que tiene plusvis con Mediaset, y santas pascuas ... inocho:


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que miedo.... mañana resultados de Prisa, y TR



Y sacyr, y sacyr....a las 18h eso sí....:ouch:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De los que estáis dentro de JCP, ¿pensáis vender hoy o esperar a lps resultados de mañana?



Resultados dia 20...


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner ha dado 100 puntos desde su punto y como buen gacelón conseguí 50 en un mini



¡¡Bien hecho. Enhorabuena!! Invita a algo paaaaayo.


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Peliculeros, sobre netflix
> 
> Netflix corre el peligro de borrar la mitad de su valor en bolsa - eleconomistaamerica.com



A ver si es cierto... que de momento esos cortos @328, me salen caros. Compenso con los de Yelp @67 y palmaría los gastos. Pero es que yo no pillé para compensar, sino para trincar en ambos...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2013)

Mañana podemos estrenar el yellenazo

Puede ser Epic


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana podemos estrenar el yellenazo
> 
> Puede ser Epic



Quien a dicho que vaya a ser mañana...?? :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> ¡¡Bien hecho. Enhorabuena!! Invita a algo paaaaayo.



Como hayas acertado en este mínimo del IBEX y ahora venga el rabazo prometido hacia arriba, estás invitado a un chuletón de entrante y mariscada de postre. Lo que son el primer y segundo plato los eliges tú.

Comento la jugada de Bankia para los que están interesados en ella. Aparte de que sigue moviendo volúmenes gordos (hoy 47M) ha dejado de comportarse como chicharro sube-baja (aunque lo sea) y se está moviendo lateral ceñido al IBEX de una forma descarada -no es el único valor que lo hace por cierto- sin bajar del 1,02. 
Apuesto a que si el IBEX rompe los 9800 de nuevo puede haber chicha hasta los 1,1x.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana podemos estrenar el yellenazo
> 
> Puede ser Epic



Se dice Yellefazo

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Nov 2013)

Un poco de rock n' roll para acabar la jornada!

[YOUTUBE]d2RZXeQc5HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (13 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Un poco de rock n' roll para acabar la jornada!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d2RZXeQc5HU[/YOUTUBE]



¿por qué será que no me importa que desafine?


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Nov 2013)

Lo hace bien pero todas esas visitas creo que no han sido motivadas solo por la música.:rolleye:


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

Bien por nuestras EON 

E.ON SE NA | Acciones E.ON AG | Cotización EONGn


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Como hayas acertado en este mínimo del IBEX y ahora venga el rabazo prometido hacia arriba, estás invitado a un chuletón de entrante y mariscada de postre. Lo que son el primer y segundo plato los eliges tú.
> 
> Comento la jugada de Bankia para los que están interesados en ella. Aparte de que sigue moviendo volúmenes gordos (hoy 47M) ha dejado de comportarse como chicharro sube-baja (aunque lo sea) y se está moviendo lateral ceñido al IBEX de una forma descarada -no es el único valor que lo hace por cierto- sin bajar del 1,02.
> Apuesto a que si el IBEX rompe los 9800 de nuevo puede haber chicha hasta los 1,1x.



Durante las últimas semanas he hecho en bankia varias operaciones buscando el famoso rabazo...el canguelo y el afán por proteger capital me hacían salir poco por encima del punto de entrada.

La pillaba en 1,02.....y estando en 1,06 ponía stop en 1,04 y me sacaban los muy cabrones.

Si yo fuera tú, una de dos:

Mañana abre subiendo un 2%....orden de venta en los 1,06 y si tiene que subir que suba, si no, plusvis.

Que no hace eso...pongo SL en 0,984 y a me olvido del todo.


Ya sé que con el dinero del otro se opina muy bien, pero fríamente es lo que haría....si me estuviese jugando la pasta, pues posiblemente vendería en 1,04 si veo que pierde el 1,05....cosas del directo y jugarse la platita....voy a empezar con el papertrading, seguro me forro:Aplauso:

Y por dios....súbanme esas sacyres:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Bien por nuestras EON
> 
> E.ON SE NA | Acciones E.ON AG | Cotización EONGn



Parece que a "los mercados" les han gustado los resultados.
Más mejor.


----------



## atman (13 Nov 2013)

Tetas hay muchas Bon Scott sólo hubo uno... 

\m/(>_<)\m/


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se dice Yellefazo
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Comedla vosotros la tapa del yogur, degenerados :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Para vuestros faps :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## James Bond (13 Nov 2013)

AMD ya lleva un par de días subiendo bien, no se quien decía que se iba a los 2,80$...


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Un poco de rock n' roll para acabar la jornada!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d2RZXeQc5HU[/YOUTUBE]



No tiene la voz entrenada para subir a la parte alta de la escala....

Tiene una voz para graves, os lo voy a demostrar, mirar el principio de la cancion:rolleye: en cuanto sube el volumen se nota el bajón en la calidad de la voz para los agudos


[YOUTUBE]Ad4bAauG5Ow[/YOUTUBE]

Esta canción tiene menos graves pero también se nota....No se porque ha tenido la mania de comprarse una guitarra tan aguda que no la hace justicia, esta necesita una Alhambra W3

[YOUTUBE]pnI85GD2uCE[/YOUTUBE]

Pd: Vaya bellezon


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Nov 2013)

Me he pillado unas cuantas ferroviales esperando el "efecto dividendo". Tengo que enjuagar las plusvis del año.


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No tiene la voz entrenada para subir a la parte alta de la escala....
> 
> Tiene una voz para graves, os lo voy a demostrar, mirar el principio de la cancion:rolleye: en cuanto sube el volumen se nota el bajón en la calidad de la voz para los agudos
> 
> ...



Interesantes .... las tetas.

Buen aporte Ponzi :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Interesantes .... las tetas.
> 
> Buen aporte Ponzi :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



No toca mal, simplemente esa guitarra y esa forma de cantar no son las apropiadas para ella , no sabe venderse musicalmente hablando...eso si lo compensa apretando bien las boobs...

La acústica que tengo es esta

A&L Guitars


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No tiene la voz entrenada para subir a la parte alta de la escala....
> 
> Tiene una voz para graves, os lo voy a demostrar, mirar el principio de la cancion:rolleye: en cuanto sube el volumen se nota el bajón en la calidad de la voz para los agudos
> 
> ...



Entre las horas que mete analizando compañías (gracias ) y este estudio detallado de como canta la chavala cuando lo mas interesante era fijarse en las boobs... Me preocupa usted.


----------



## Muttley (13 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Entre las horas que mete analizando compañías (gracias ) y este estudio detallado de como canta la chavala cuando lo mas interesante era fijarse en las boobs... Me preocupa usted.



Para una vez que su análisis no se centra "en los fundamentales"....

(edito)

....y le da por el análisis técnico "no llega a los altos....se pasa de bajos....."


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]i5gK2MxGR0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Reeemontada americana. 1800 por todas partes...

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

amd el 1 de nov dio ATLAS con vigia y me acojoné porque tenía en Grifols casi todo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Entre las horas que mete analizando compañías (gracias ) y este estudio detallado de como canta la chavala cuando lo mas interesante era fijarse en las boobs... Me preocupa usted.



De nada, es puro vicio... uno que es muy guitarrero, encima me plantais aquí la señorita de pechos turgentes, pues como para no caer en la tentación....es como dejar un banco a un politico y pensar que no va pasar nada.



Muttley dijo:


> Para una vez que su análisis no se centra "en los fundamentales"....
> 
> (edito)
> 
> ....y le da por el análisis técnico "no llega a los altos....se pasa de bajos....."



Como que no?Son los fundamentales de la chavala...AF hasta la muerte...o hasta que mi cuenta aguante::


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> amd el 1 de nov dio ATLAS con vigia y me acojoné porque tenía en Grifols casi todo.



A veces leeros se hace complicadisimo, pero no veas lo que se aprende.

He instalado koncorde y atlas. Mirando eon con estas herramientas parece que pueda subir por fin, el macd tambien apunta con buena direccion.

Ayer koncorde daba entrada en AMD.


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2013)

me saltó el stop del corto en SP del domingo noche.


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

He venido a hablar de mi libro....

Mañana jueves, tras el cierre del mercado, Sacyr dará a conocer sus resultados de los nueve primeros meses del año. Unas cifras, matizan desde Banco Sabadell, que “no son directamente comparables con las del año pasado por la venta de activos, que tiene impacto neto negativo en ingresos pero positivo en EBITDA, por las plusvalías generadas”. Además, la firma añade: “En la parte baja de la cuenta de resultados la mejora es notable dado que el año pasado incluía unos extraordinarios negativos de 780 millones de euros por el deterioro de la inversión en Repsol”. 

Con todo, el banco catalán adelanta unas ventas de 2.640 millones de euros a cierre de septiembre (-5,1%); un EBITDA de 385 millones de euros (-3,6%) y un beneficio de 79 millones de euros, frente a las pérdidas de 701 millones previas. 

Sabadell explica: “Esperamos caídas en ingresos y beneficio operativo por la reducción de la actividad en la división de construcción, la mala evolución de Vallehermoso (promoción residencial), el impacto negativo en EBITDA de la nueva regulación de energías renovables y las salidas del perímetro de los activos vendidos este año (Torre Adriá en Paris, edificio Brickell en Miami, activos concesionales en Costa Rica e Irlanda)”.



BONUS TRACK!

Quien piense que Sacyr ha tocado techo tras haberse revalorizado casi un 200% en los últimos doce meses, se equivoca. Al menos, eso opina Société Générale, que confiere a la compañía presidida por Manuel Manrique un potencial del 23%. Todo un regalo de la firma francesa que, además, llega justo un día antes de que la constructora se enfrente al mercado con la presentación de sus resultados del tercer trimestre.

A la espera de conocer el detalle de sus cuentas, y en línea con la caída del Ibex en las últimas tres semanas, la compañía ha perdido hoy el listón de los 4 euros por acción, y cotiza en los 3,9 euros, cifra un 23% inferior a los 4,9 euros de precio objetivo a un año que le confiere Société Générale, que, como lógica consecuencia, recomienda comprar el valor.

Entre los argumentos que esgrime la entidad francesa para justificar esta positiva valoración destaca, como no podía ser de otra manera, su participación del 9,5% en Repsol, que a finales del mes pasado, justo antes de la pérdida de fuelle de la bolsa, llegó a cotizar en los niveles a los que Sacyr tiene contabilizada su participación, al a situarse en los 19,7 euros, precio un 6,9% superior a los 18,42 euros actuales.

Además, concede a su filial patrimonialista Testa un valor de 1.600 millones de euros, que supone un descuento del 27% respecto a la última valoración independiente de la compañía, que se remonta a diciembre de 2012; y destaca el más humilde, pero también destacado papel, de su actividad de concesiones y de construcción.

“En nuestra opinión, esto significa que el mercado implícitamente asigna un valor de equity cero a la división de servicios –agua, energías alternativas, medioambiente y multiservicios-, algo que consideramos injustificado”, señalan los analistas de la entidad francesa, para quien la cotización de Sacyr ni siquiera está recogiendo la suma de sus partes..

De hecho, Societe Generale considera que la marcha del negocio durante el periodo 2013-2015 va a estar en línea con el consenso, por tanto, el potencial que ve a la compañía está en que el mercado todavía no recoge el valor de sus diferentes unidades La entidad francesa considera que Sacyr terminará este año con unos ingresos de 3.400 millones, con un margen de beneficio operativo del 11,1%, en contraste con la rentabilidad negativa del pasado ejercicio, y un beneficio por acción de 0,19 euros, frente a los 0,21 euros de 2012.


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No tiene la voz entrenada para subir a la parte alta de la escala....
> 
> Tiene una voz para graves, os lo voy a demostrar, mirar el principio de la cancion:rolleye: en cuanto sube el volumen se nota el bajón en la calidad de la voz para los agudos
> 
> ...




Y si cantara con un burka tendría casi 7.000.000 de visitas ??? :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> A veces leeros se hace complicadisimo, pero no veas lo que se aprende.
> 
> He instalado koncorde y atlas. Mirando eon con estas herramientas parece que pueda subir por fin, el macd tambien apunta con buena direccion.
> 
> Ayer koncorde daba entrada en AMD.



Sí, ayer también daban entrada:

Alba
Codere
Bankinter


Todas ellas han subido hoy un 5%




Ojo con los indicadores


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

@pepitoria, yellefazo alcista??? 1780 para hoy.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> amd el 1 de nov dio ATLAS con vigia y me acojoné porque tenía en Grifols casi todo.



FAES FARMA SA (FAE:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Me mirado las cuentas de Faes, si bien financieramente estan bien *los veo algo caros* y que dependen demasiado de España y Portugal. El negocio en si no presenta altas rentabilidades, supongo que uno de los motivos es que para vender fuera están aprovechándose de acuerdos con otros laboratorios , es decir tienen que dividir el margen entre dos.

Faes

Otra apreciación, deben pagar en acciones porque durante los ultimos 5 años han incrementado el numero de títulos en circulación. Si quitamos la cuestión del precio la verdad que le negocio no esta mal llevado


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> @pepitoria, yellefazo alcista??? 1780 para hoy.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk



Yo pienso que guanazo a conciencia, pero a conciencia...

Mañana puede ser no aptos para cardiacos


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

Debe tener un convenio muy importante en japón con un medicamento.


gracias


el último año, caja x2 eso es importante


----------



## paulistano (13 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]i5gK2MxGR0M[/YOUTUBE]



Y este jodido teatro???:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y este jodido teatro???:XX::XX::XX:



Son premiums, friend ::


----------



## Abner (13 Nov 2013)

Acumulación de cierta relevancia en el día de hoy. Potencial de subida máximo suficiente para llegar a ver un 9800 (lo que sugiere un toque al nivel pendiente 9785). 

Vamos con los niveles marcados sin tocar.

Por abajo 9640(f) y ojo si se pierde el 9640, podríamos ver el 9570(f), está marcado, creo que es poco probable, pero hay que andarse con ojo.
Por arriba 9740 (o sea, el puto 9737, marcado de nuevo), con una zona de "calor" que puede extenderse hasta el 9768(f)

Pendientes de 1 o 2 días atrás 9785(f), 9861(f). (please leoncios, pleeeeease)

Buena suerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Comedla vosotros la tapa del yogur, degenerados :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Para vuestros faps :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Debe tener un convenio muy importante en japón con un medicamento.
> 
> 
> gracias
> ...



Si la caja a 30 de septiembre es de 24 mill.Vendiendo fuera pueden dar un buen pelotazo, de España y Portugal no creo que saquen nada bueno. Lo que si me gusta y mucho es que gastan muy poco en Capex y han reducido su endeudamiento. Necesitan crecer bastante para que estén justificados estos precios.A la mitad de precio ni me pensaba la entrada


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



ya .... la dabas hasta pellizos en el ojal ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

buenas noches , ese gap al alza ya casi lo tenemos :Aplauso:

cuidado jugosas gacelillas premium :o


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Fucking masters of the universe. Yankis, en maximos historicos. 1780, otro paso mas, acojonante, no frenan ni queriendo. 

Y tanto que to hell... hyperinflation.

Ya aparecio el que faltaba, bonita ensalada.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Y si cantara con un burka tendría casi 7.000.000 de visitas ??? :XX:



Este no lleva burka sin boobs y tiene videos con mas de 40 millones de visitas... 

[YOUTUBE]hyyHGDqmymc[/YOUTUBE]

Min 1:55

El solito hace los acompañamientos,hacer eso con una guitarra es llegar a un nivel donde muy pocos llegan. Hay canciones donde el cover es mejor que el original


----------



## NaNDeTe (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Este no lleva burka y tiene videos con mas de 40 millones de visitas...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]hyyHGDqmymc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ajke estos chinos hasta en musica nos empiezan a papear

[YOUTUBE]1yydcG9woWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Se han follado el 1780 y eso que no es POMO day. 

Ale voy a dar la coña por ahi, suerte. Disfruten lo inyectado.


----------



## Krim (13 Nov 2013)

Reversal de mi vida....el SP tenia el viernes todo para guanear y mira...

Son estos días que piensas que si no tiran ahora, nunca caerá.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Nov 2013)

los usanos en máximos con un par

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 22:02 ----------

Han acumulado como perros , Abner


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

ve con dios inversobres :fiufiu:


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sí, ayer también daban entrada:
> 
> Alba
> *Codere*
> ...



En mi universo, Codere ha "subido" un -0,6536%


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Nov 2013)

Pues a mi me va de putísima madre y no es broma, camaradas conforeros, hoy he cerrado lq venta de otra máquina y me ha entrado una consulta con demanda para cierre final de la operación antes de finales de esta semana, osea que este viernes puedo tener otra máquina en el buche.

En exportación, también parece que me van a pagar por fin una máquina que va a suponer un hito para la tecnología española ya que es la primera vez que en España se va hacer esa máquina integramente con tecnología española, bueno la verdad es que lo que vamos hacer es copiar al más puro estilo chino que igual se creen los chinos que solo ellos saben copiar más barato gracias a los costes laborales. 

buena suerte a todos en esta leve recuperación de nuestra economñía y no vuelvan a endeudarse con cipotecones


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Biba el vino. Todo esto ha sido un sueño, y como dice Ignatius... me corro en vuestras caraaass cuando estais durmiendo. .


----------



## jaialro (13 Nov 2013)

Como es posible que solo haya pillado un punto enel mini.Mis muertos.


----------



## egarenc (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Bien por nuestras EON
> 
> E.ON SE NA | Acciones E.ON AG | Cotización EONGn



no cantes victoria, que desde mayo llevo con ellas y a este punto he llegado más de una vez, para de nuevo bajar a 13,1X


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe a mi lo de Asia me tiene descuadrado, tienen una capacidad de adaptación que como sigan así van a superar a todos los países desarrollados...hablamos de coches,tecnología,trenes,ascensores... 
Japón esta devaluando su divisa porque les tiene miedo.
Solo hay que verles en España en apenas 15 años han pasado de negocios simples a copiar todo lo que han visto y a negocios mas elaborados. 

Me gusta la canción de juego de tronos..me va a caer la del pulpo porque ya llevan 3 temporadas pero bueno voy a verme un capitulo a ver que tal esta la serie::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Nov 2013)

bueno señores hasta mañana , vispera de vencimiento , sera una sesion maravillosa :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> En mi universo, Codere ha "subido" un -0,6536%



ironiaaaaaaaaa


----------



## egarenc (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> NaNDeTe a mi lo de Asia me tiene descuadrado, tienen una capacidad de adaptación que como sigan así van a superar a todos los países desarrollados...*hablamos de coches,tecnología,trenes,ascensores... *
> Japón esta devaluando su divisa porque les tiene miedo.
> Solo hay que verles en España en apenas 15 años han pasado de negocios simples a copiar todo lo que han visto y a negocios mas elaborados.
> 
> Me gusta la canción de juego de tronos..me va a caer la del pulpo porque ya llevan 3 temporadas pero bueno voy a verme un capitulo a ver que tal esta la serie::



...pasear por Nanjing Road y encontrarte de pronto con una tienda que solo venden jamones ibericos (chinos) te deja así :8:


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ironiaaaaaaaaa



No juegue Ud con mis Codere, que me duele en el alma y el bolsillo :´(


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ...pasear por Nanjing Road y encontrarte de pronto con una tienda que solo venden jamones ibericos (chinos) te deja así :8:



Jamones::8:Estos chinos no respetan nada


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

Esas chinitas ...

[YOUTUBE]mzMVkZaufZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (13 Nov 2013)

Miren el after en usa, pepon cubico. Carpatos en su nuevo panfleto diciendo que Yellen nos salve... de que carapocha? de caer? cuando?::

Cosas veredes.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Miren el after en usa, pepon cubico. Carpatos en su *nuevo panfleto* diciendo que Yellen nos salve... de que carapocha? de caer? cuando?::
> 
> Cosas veredes.



::::


----------



## Xiux (13 Nov 2013)

Todos hablando de acciones y nadie de estos tulipanes

Bitcoin rompe nuevos máximos históricos y toca ya los 424,95 dólares - eleconomistaamerica.com


----------



## NaNDeTe (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Todos hablando de acciones y nadie de estos tulipanes
> 
> Bitcoin rompe nuevos máximos históricos y toca ya los 424,95 dólares - eleconomistaamerica.com



Yo tengo unos cuantos pillados a 130 usd, no tardare en venderlos


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esas chinitas ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mzMVkZaufZU[/YOUTUBE]



Estas son coreanas..con estos asiáticos andate con cuidado, no te extrañe si el dia menos pensado clonan a Katy perry.

Por cierto la nueva gran apuesta de Bestinver de aqui a unos años no esta ni en europa ni en usa....Parames se ha ido al sur de Corea


Concretamente a por *Hyundai*

Han entrado con todo lo gordo y en un solo trimestre


----------



## egarenc (13 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Esas chinitas ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mzMVkZaufZU[/YOUTUBE]



contraprogramación para los clasicones.

[YOUTUBE]gfEWe8nr-r8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas son coreanas..*con estos asiáticos andate con cuidado*, no te extrañe si el dia menos pensado clonan a Katy perry.
> 
> Por cierto la nueva gran apuesta de Bestinver de aqui a unos años no esta ni en europa ni en usa....Parames se ha ido al sur de Corea
> 
> ...




















BBC Mundo - Noticias - En China "clonan" un pueblo de Austria


----------



## bertok (13 Nov 2013)

Piromania al poder

Vice Chair Janet L. Yellen
Confirmation hearing
Before the Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs, U.S. Senate, Washington, D.C.
November 14, 2013
Chairman Johnson, Senator Crapo, and members of the Committee, thank you for this opportunity to appear before you today. It has been a privilege for me to serve the Federal Reserve at different times and in different roles over the past 36 years, and an honor to be nominated by the President to lead the Fed as Chair of the Board of Governors.

I approach this task with a clear understanding that the Congress has entrusted the Federal Reserve with great responsibilities. Its decisions affect the well-being of every American and the strength and prosperity of our nation. That prosperity depends most, of course, on the productiveness and enterprise of the American people, but the Federal Reserve plays a role too, promoting conditions that foster maximum employment, low and stable inflation, and a safe and sound financial system.

The past six years have been challenging for our nation and difficult for many Americans. We endured the worst financial crisis and deepest recession since the Great Depression. The effects were severe, but they could have been far worse. Working together, government leaders confronted these challenges and successfully contained the crisis. Under the wise and skillful leadership of Chairman Bernanke, the Fed helped stabilize the financial system, arrest the steep fall in the economy, and restart growth.

Today the economy is significantly stronger and continues to improve. The private sector has created 7.8 million jobs since the post-crisis low for employment in 2010. Housing, which was at the center of the crisis, seems to have turned a corner--construction, home prices, and sales are up significantly. The auto industry has made an impressive comeback, with domestic production and sales back to near their pre-crisis levels.

We have made good progress, but we have farther to go to regain the ground lost in the crisis and the recession. Unemployment is down from a peak of 10 percent, but at 7.3 percent in October, it is still too high, reflecting a labor market and economy performing far short of their potential. At the same time, inflation has been running below the Federal Reserve's goal of 2 percent and is expected to continue to do so for some time.

For these reasons, the Federal Reserve is using its monetary policy tools to promote a more robust recovery. A strong recovery will ultimately enable the Fed to reduce its monetary accommodation and reliance on unconventional policy tools such as asset purchases. I believe that supporting the recovery today is the surest path to returning to a more normal approach to monetary policy.

In the past two decades, and especially under Chairman Bernanke, the Federal Reserve has provided more and clearer information about its goals. Like the Chairman, I strongly believe that monetary policy is most effective when the public understands what the Fed is trying to do and how it plans to do it. At the request of Chairman Bernanke, I led the effort to adopt a statement of the Federal Open Market Committee's (FOMC) longer-run objectives, including a 2 percent goal for inflation. I believe this statement has sent a clear and powerful message about the FOMC's commitment to its goals and has helped anchor the public's expectations that inflation will remain low and stable in the future. In this and many other ways, the Federal Reserve has become a more open and transparent institution. I have strongly supported this commitment to openness and transparency, and will continue to do so if I am confirmed and serve as Chair.

The crisis revealed weaknesses in our financial system. I believe that financial institutions, the Federal Reserve, and our fellow regulators have made considerable progress in addressing those weaknesses. Banks are stronger today, regulatory gaps are being closed, and the financial system is more stable and more resilient. Safeguarding the United States in a global financial system requires higher standards both here and abroad, so the Federal Reserve and other regulators have worked with our counterparts around the globe to secure improved capital requirements and other reforms internationally. Today, banks hold more and higher-quality capital and liquid assets that leave them much better prepared to withstand financial turmoil. Large banks are now subject to annual "stress tests" designed to ensure that they will have enough capital to continue the vital role they play in the economy, even under highly adverse circumstances.

We have made progress in promoting a strong and stable financial system, but here, too, important work lies ahead. I am committed to using the Fed's supervisory and regulatory role to reduce the threat of another financial crisis. I believe that capital and liquidity rules and strong supervision are important tools for addressing the problem of financial institutions that are regarded as "too big to fail." In writing new rules, however, the Fed should continue to limit the regulatory burden for community banks and smaller institutions, taking into account their distinct role and contributions. Overall, the Federal Reserve has sharpened its focus on financial stability and is taking that goal into consideration when carrying out its responsibilities for monetary policy. I support these developments and pledge, if confirmed, to continue them.

Our country has come a long way since the dark days of the financial crisis, but we have farther to go. Likewise, I believe the Federal Reserve has made significant progress toward its goals but has more work to do.

Thank you for the opportunity to appear before you today. I would be happy to respond to your questions.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> BBC Mundo - Noticias - En China "clonan" un pueblo de Austria



Hasta han clonado nuestros pau's

Y esto...un edificio en 9 días..y el proyecto era para solo 24 horas

BBC Mundo - Noticias - Edificios instantáneos en China: cómo construir seis plantas en nueve días


----------



## egarenc (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> BBC Mundo - Noticias - En China "clonan" un pueblo de Austria




























y una replica del portuguese autom. que me traje de allí...por 30euros funciona de miedo..si ya lo sé, es un sacrilegio pero no todo el mundo maneja lo que algunos de por aqui ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Nov 2013)

La cartera Bursátil Apocalipsis Zombie triplica su valor en tres años

Muy bizarro y digno de leer!


----------



## Janus (13 Nov 2013)

Vamos a ver:

que se corrija antes de una reunión de la FED para asustar al personal y después subir bastante ........... se puede entender.

Ahora bien que se suba como si no hubiera mañana antes de la reunión y que después se siga subiendo ................ como que ya es demasiada chulería.

Ojo a esta partida.


----------



## ponzi (13 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> y una replica del portuguese autom. que me traje de allí...por 30euros funciona de miedo..si ya lo sé, es un sacrilegio pero no todo el mundo maneja lo que algunos de por aqui ::



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::XX:

Obama Fried Chicken Restaurant In China Sparks Controversy

Que cracks, copiar el kentuky y con la foto de Obama


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Todos hablando de acciones y nadie de estos tulipanes
> 
> Bitcoin rompe nuevos máximos históricos y toca ya los 424,95 dólares - eleconomistaamerica.com



Como se pone uno corto ahí?::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

https://www.google.es/search?q=chin...MA43X7AbayICIDQ&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=896


----------



## egarenc (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> https://www.google.es/search?q=chin...MA43X7AbayICIDQ&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=896




que raro, se veía con buenos cimientos...son troncos?:rolleye:

Añado, los que eligieron planta baja cuando compraron y les dieron un 10º piso, están de enhorabuena con este cambio


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Nov 2013)

Ha caido pero no se ha roto, con un buen par de gruas se vuelve a levantar y listo.


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> https://www.google.es/search?q=chin...MA43X7AbayICIDQ&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=896



Los problemas del edificio colindante an no se han arreglado. La Voz Digital

Son tan buenos copiando que hasta lo malo lo replican

Interstitial - Noticia

Hemos encontrado la formula para vencerles...solo tenemos que mandar alli un mes a toda nuestra casta y ellos solitos se autodestruiran


----------



## ane agurain (14 Nov 2013)

no parecen 


otro:





An impressive achievement of industrial civilization is the wonderfully skillful demolition of a high rise building in which the exploded building drops straight down as though along a plummet line and all the falling rubble is contained within the perimeter of the former structure, causing no damage or disruption to the surrounding area. Here, for the first time that I've seen, is a demolition that went wrong. It happened in the city of Liuzhou, China. Instead of collapsing straight down, the 22 story apartment building splits into two halves, with one half falling to the ground sidewise (fortunately not causing a disaster or taking any lives) and the other half remaining standing on an angle that makes it look like the Leaning Apartment Tower of China.


----------



## alimon (14 Nov 2013)

Bueno, mañana se prevee un dia en verde, salvo novedades.

Pero en mi opinión, será un día que aprovecharé para recoger plusvalías.

En Ezentis, espero que mañana se toquen o se acerque a los 0,45, momento de salida temporal, aunque advierto que hay que volver a estar dentro a finales de la próxima semana, si se puede compradas en torno a 0,38. Ojo, resultados en torno al 20-22, aunque en este puto valor, todo lo ocultan, son las fechas que se rumorean (coincidiendo con su participación en un foro de america latina, uno de sus mercados principales.) , puesto que además se pueden anunciar novedades respecto a contratos o nuevas adquisiciones. 

Si superamos 0,45 con claridad, sería para estar, ya ver la entrada es complicado. Yo no metería por debajo ya de 0,50,con objetivo 0,65.


De sacyr esperamos buenos resultados. Mantengo lo que tenemos, a por los 4.

En tubacex, después del dividendo rico, pero de desinflarse, a ver si el día verde de mañana,le acerca a los 3€, momento de salida temporal.

Amper, seguimos dentro, pero vamos a ciegas, da asco ultimamente. Es posible que no se vean movimientos importantes hasta diciembre, pero sigo pensando en los 1,70 a mediados de ese mes.

Y las Zeltias, como nueva incorporación, las esperamos al menos hasta los 3 o 3,10 a medio plazo. Esta en base del canal, practicamente, el SL se puede poner muy ajustado, y la ecuación riesgo-rentabilidad es muy buena en este valor ahora mismo.



Y para la semana que viene, espero guano de calidad de una vez y ver al ibex en 9100.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno, mañana se prevee un dia en verde, salvo novedades.
> 
> Pero en mi opinión, será un día que aprovecharé para recoger plusvalías.
> 
> ...



Te doy segundas impresiones mías:

TBCX las espero en 1,77 cómo lo ves?
Zeltia las sigo para entrar, seguramente entre mañana según vaya el día.
amper las he probado y mirado en probabilidades y se me van para abajo

Mañana entraré en Tecnocom si se dan las condiciones, y esperé a Biotech en 0.51 otra vez (o quizás a 0.46, porque en Diciembre tiene mínimos)


----------



## atman (14 Nov 2013)

Al que preguntaba por Cárpatos.

Crpatos: Jos Luis Crpatos

Si le sigue por Twitter, va clickando y listo...


A ver si mañana Yellen le rompe la resistencias al carbón...

Janus lo de doy huele a que se sabe perfectamente como irá el tema y le han entrado a saco. Y mañana más. 

Yo hasta 1799,50 no me pongo corto...

---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 01:25 ----------

Por cierto, no les he seguido... ¿han comentado el incendio en la fábrica de TESLA en Fremont, California?


----------



## Krim (14 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> que se corrija antes de una reunión de la FED para asustar al personal y después subir bastante ........... se puede entender.
> 
> ...



Llevan con una chulería infinita, ¿cuanto? 1 año entero? El demonio sabe cuando se van a quitar la careta. 

La cosa es que yo ni siquiera pensaba en el guano, solo una corrección hasta 1720 o así. Por aquello de que llevamos 130 puntos subidos sin respirar y tal. Pero se conoce que pasan, o que piensan bajarlos en 1 día ::


----------



## ane agurain (14 Nov 2013)

Sobre ibex, yo creo que esta semana hemos visto los mínimos ya, y que la semana que viene tocaremos los 10.008


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

Pooooooole.

Karlos, te has follao los posts de hoy ::::::


Que cacho torpe eres ...


----------



## Krim (14 Nov 2013)

EDIT: Bertok, cabrón, me has robado la pole!! En fin, te lo perdono por Cheryl Cole, si no...

Oye, muy bien el sevidor nuevo. El otro sólo se caía, este además ha "nukeado" todo lo escrito esta mañana. Ain't progress grand, my friend?


----------



## Robopoli (14 Nov 2013)

Otiaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Yellen effect is comming!! XDXDXD


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

El karlos se piró a lefar a la vieja gringa y dejó el servidor tirado ...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Nov 2013)

Dolor... mucho dolor... 
Cisco party: -12,44% :´´´(


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Nov 2013)

¿que ha dicho/hecho la pelo tiza?


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

A Yellen la están haciendo preguntas muy incómodas.

Ha reconocido que las estadísticas del paro usano no valen para limpiarse el culo con el partial time y la caída de la fuerza laboral.

Está loba nos lee


----------



## alimon (14 Nov 2013)

*CALOPEZ.

Arregla el puto servidor ya, segundo aviso, coño.*

Todos los post de la mañana han muerto.

El IBEX ha respondido bien en 9615, pero porque USA se ha ido arriba, porque ganas de tirarlo tienen.


----------



## Topongo (14 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo sigo erre que erre, BME me da que va a hacer la de siempre, semanas perdiendo un poquito cada dia, ya va dos dias para abajo, yo creo que hay esperanza de pillarla otra vez en 18-20 en un par de meses.



Me cito, hoy ha estado en -4% y aun subiendo el ibex se va para abajo.
Sigo manteniendo la esperanza


----------



## aitor33 (14 Nov 2013)

Miseria de foro...gástate unas perras de una vez, no seas tan rata y pon esto a funcionar como debe hosti++


----------



## Robopoli (14 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> A Yellen la están haciendo preguntas muy incómodas.
> 
> Ha reconocido que las estadísticas del paro usano no valen para limpiarse el culo con el partial time y la caída de la fuerza laboral.
> 
> Está loba nos lee



Es Bernanke con pelo y boobs. Va a estar interesante cuando empiecen a pisar el freno...

Nadie comenta nada de Cisco? Yo estoy sofriendo un pandorización interesante con el jodio valor...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Nov 2013)

Alguien me puede confirmar si en su broker aparecen más de 10.000 órdenes de compra de CAF en 375? Nunca había visto mas de 200-300 y ya siendo paquetones importantes que marcaban la jornada...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2013)

arreglad el server cojones ya :ouch: hoy venia con ganas de trollear y me encuentro con esto , menuda chapuza :abajo:

bueno el ibex aguanta y el peligro de gap al alza sigue ahi , cuidado porque ya estamos muy sobrevendidos :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (14 Nov 2013)

Normal.... seguro que estáis todos con el bloqueador ese de anuncios y la cosa no da para más


----------



## Galifrey (14 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alguien me puede confirmar si en su broker aparecen más de 10.000 órdenes de compra de CAF en 375? Nunca había visto mas de 200-300 y ya siendo paquetones importantes que marcaban la jornada...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk




En selfbank me sale 127 ordenes de compra a 374 (no se si lo estoy mirando bien)


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Nov 2013)

Puto servidor.


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

Karlos se está cubriendo de mierda.

Es el más loncha de todos los que estamos por aquí ::


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es Bernanke con pelo y boobs. Va a estar interesante cuando empiecen a pisar el freno...
> 
> Nadie comenta nada de Cisco? Yo estoy sofriendo un pandorización interesante con el jodio valor...




A mis HP también les están dando, ¿alguna noticia o resultados en el sector?



Edito para añadir un comentario sobre el foro . Una solución jefe.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Karlos se está cubriendo de mierda.
> 
> Es el más loncha de todos los que estamos por aquí ::



es mas loncha que tu , mas cubierto de ... que tu y pronto sera mas guanabe que tu chaval :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Nov 2013)

Repetimos, vaya asco de gestión del foro.


----------



## Garrafón (14 Nov 2013)

Anda si funciona!!!!!!.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Nov 2013)

Todo el día empastrado, sin poder llorar por nuestras bajadas y por las subidas de las que no estamos dentro. Gran putada. Gracias Calopez. A seguir ganando pasta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Nov 2013)

Joroba, Calopez. ¿Donde están los mensajes de esta mañana?
:ouch::ouch::ouch:

Hemos perdido las claves mañaneras del jato....


----------



## Topongo (14 Nov 2013)

hoy he tenido que currar y todo, puto server.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Nov 2013)

Por cierto. Un poquito de miedo ese Ibex a medio día.. Mis grifoles bien, gracias.


----------



## Krim (14 Nov 2013)

Calopez ya que tienes el foro tan vendido al todo vale por las visitas lo mínimo que puedes hacer es poner un servidor decente. No llevamos tragando la mierda que da visitas todo este tiempo para que encima esto se caiga a nas primeras de cambio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2013)

cuando habla la perrona de Yellen?


----------



## Bronx (14 Nov 2013)

Mierda de server!!!
Como esto siga así habrá que mirar un foro alternativo para tiempos de caídas!!


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Nov 2013)

Lefthand para el almacenamiento, si se es racano se puede ir a Dell que no esta mal.
Brocade para el FC switch
Las tarjetas de FC emulex
Un par de servers. Un buen load balancer.

Que las LUNS se puedan hacer Raids y Snapshoots (ahora ya las hacen todas). Asi tampoco hay que hacer copias de seguridad (si estan en redudate) ... y a jugar.

Un punto de montaje para el sistema, otro para recuperacion y otro para la DB.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2013)

Los resultados de sacyr no son malos, tampoco diría que son buenos, y tampoco podría decir que todo lo contrario.

Mañana si sube, son buenos, si baja...son malos.


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> cuando habla la perrona de Yellen?



Lo importante lo dijo hace varias horas.

Tenías que haberla visto en el centro de un hemiciclo de madera rodeada de machotes usanos dispuestos a lefarla en un bukakke histórico ::::::


----------



## Abner (14 Nov 2013)

No se bajó hasta el 9570 al final. Paso a por mi owned con deportividad. Luego a ver si me da tiempo y posteo algo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> cuando habla la perrona de Yellen?



ya lo ha hecho a las 16:00h 

se han cargado todos los mensajes.......

---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 19:46 ----------




Abner dijo:


> No se bajó hasta el 9570 al final. Paso a por mi owned con deportividad. Luego a ver si me da tiempo y posteo algo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



vale pasa el numero de contratos, ok?


----------



## NaNDeTe (14 Nov 2013)

Habria que abrir un HVEI en el foro alternativo ese que sale cuando este se va a la mierda.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2013)

recuerdo cuando con el SP en 1400 Goldman Sachs o JP saca informe en el que ve al SP en 1800.

Aquí hubo un cachondeo de cojones...nadie se lo creyó...es más, la mayoría abogaban por aplicar el sentido contrario.

Pasa igual con el IBEX en 7.500....los 10.000 eran imposibles....

Y ahora todos comiendo tochos....

No hay dios que entienda esto...jeej


----------



## romanrdgz (14 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Los resultados de sacyr no son malos, tampoco diría que son buenos, y tampoco podría decir que todo lo contrario.
> 
> Mañana si sube, son buenos, si baja...son malos.



Estuve toda la mañana pensando si comprar un CFD se Sacyr, en el último minuto trataba de decidirme y finalmente acabó cerrando el mercado sin que comprase.

Así que puedes estar tranquilo, mañana peponazo del +10% mínimo ::. Cómo mínimo espero que me invites a una birra


----------



## alimon (14 Nov 2013)

Resultados de EZENTIS señores.

Y a priori, son bastante malos. 17 millones de pérdidas, frente a 1 del periodo anterior.

Ebitda Malo.

Solo tienen un pero, que puede ser importante, y es que han aumentado mucho su cartera de pedidos, más de un 60%, sin incluir los contratos recientes de octubre, que de sumarlos, tendrían mas del doble de cartera.

La deuda también la reducen en la linea de lo esperado.


En resumen, que a ver como lo ve el mercado. Lo de la cartera es bastante importante, porque garantiza la viabilidad de la empresa, y la entrada de ingresos en próximos trimestres.

Las pérdidas declaradas están muy lastradas por salida de Vértice.


En resumen, a ver que se dice y como lo interpretan,pero el cierre de hoy ha sido feillo.


Edito: para rebajar la tensión. He mirado los del primer semestre, y declaraba 19 millones en pérdidas, de los cuales 11 millones eran de la venta de vertice. Asi que mirao por el lado chupi de la vida, ha recuperado 2 kilos estos 3 meses.


----------



## Xiux (14 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Resultados de EZENTIS señores.
> 
> Y a priori, son bastante malos. 17 millones de pérdidas, frente a 1 del periodo anterior.
> 
> ...



Quizas saldran los que entraron mas abajo y vaya a cerrar el gap de los 0,31

Malos resultados pero muchos contratos a futuro, los numeros tienen que ser mejores en el 4T.

Además se va Piquet, eso da mal rollo


----------



## juanfer (14 Nov 2013)

Hacer cliks en los banners para ver si calopez se actualiza el spectrum.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo importante lo dijo hace varias horas.
> 
> Tenías que haberla visto en el centro de un hemiciclo de madera rodeada de machotes usanos dispuestos a lefarla en un bukakke histórico ::::::



Sin fotos esto no vale nada


----------



## inversobres (14 Nov 2013)

Yellefazo y rabazo n+1. Sp al cielo y todos mirando el humo. Hasta mañana no hay nada que hacer.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Resultados de EZENTIS señores.
> 
> Y a priori, son bastante malos. 17 millones de pérdidas, frente a 1 del periodo anterior.
> 
> ...



Venga, te lo explico rápido: Trabajar más para perder más.

Ese truño-empresa no es viable.

Para emociones fuertes pero con mayores probabilidades de hacer dinero: Royal Imtech.

ciao


----------



## inversobres (14 Nov 2013)

Galleton al vix. 1790, quien lo diria hace un añito ...

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (14 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Galleton al vix. 1790, quien lo diria hace un añito ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk



Que digo yo que ya a 1800 pa lo que queda, por que no cerrar la semana ahi

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (14 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Venga, te lo explico rápido: T*rabajar más para perder más.
> *
> Ese truño-empresa no es viable.
> 
> ...





Coño,acabas de describir en una frase a cualquier trabajador español de 2013.:XX:



En realidad, esto es como cualquier negocio. 

Puedes ser restaurante manolo y vender menus a 15€, sacando un 60% de margen. Sabiendo que así vendes 1000 menus a la semana y que al final te sale un 10% de beneficio, o sea 1500€.

O puedes ser Mcdonalds y vender menus a 6€, sacando un 25% de margen. Sabiendo que asi vendes 10.000 menus a la semana, y que al final te sale un 5% de beneficio, o sea 3000€.


Es un ejemplo un poco tosco, pero puestos a invertir en una de las 2, sin tener en cuenta el nombre, en cual lo haría.


----------



## Xiux (14 Nov 2013)

Hostia, recien lo ví

CampoFrio OPADA

OPA a 6,8 euros sobre Campofrio

Suerte al que esté dentro


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Coño,acabas de describir en una frase a cualquier trabajador español de 2013.:XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he entendido.

Sin dudarlo en: Royal Imtech. Básicamente porque si el negocio es viable, la infravaloración es del 100%.

En Ezentis, pongo en duda el negocio no su rentabilidad.

Suerte en todo caso, la bolsa olvida durante un tiempo los fundamentales.


----------



## Gratidianus (14 Nov 2013)

"Ezentis ha nombrado a Luis Alonso Morgado, exdirectivo de Banco Espirito Santo de Investimento, consejero dominical de la compañía en sustitución del exministrio Josep Piqué i Camps, quien presentó su renuncia el pasado 31 de octubre."

Gestionando la ruina.


----------



## alimon (14 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo he entendido.
> 
> Sin dudarlo en: Royal Imtech. Básicamente porque si el negocio es viable, la infravaloración es del 100%.
> 
> ...




Imtech está bien, pero es lo mismo, su negocio es viable, pero si su rentabilidad es nula, esta sobrevalorada un 100%.

Al final, da igual lo que pensemos, que será el mercado el que opinará.

Por cierto, también han salido los resultados de *COLONIAL,* que también la llevo en cartera, junto con SACYR. Día de emociones hoy.

Estoy en todos los fregaos, la verdad.


COLONIAL, resultados nefastos,vamos.


Os dejo, voy a una farmacia a pillar vaselina para mañana.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Nov 2013)

piqué abandona el barco...


----------



## bertok (14 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Imtech está bien, pero es lo mismo, su negocio es viable, pero si su rentabilidad es nula, esta sobrevalorada un 100%.
> 
> Al final, da igual lo que pensemos, que será el mercado el que opinará.
> 
> ...



You live over the edge :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## garpie (14 Nov 2013)

Calopez, paga los servidores. Primer aviso.


----------



## Abner (14 Nov 2013)

Han distribuido. No mucho. 
Para mañana, no llevo niveles sin tocar. Sorry.


----------



## Garrafón (14 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Los resultados de sacyr no son malos, tampoco diría que son buenos, y tampoco podría decir que todo lo contrario.
> 
> Mañana si sube, son buenos, si baja...son malos.



Mañana con el culo mas apretao que el tornillo de un submarino.


----------



## paulistano (14 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Estuve toda la mañana pensando si comprar un CFD se Sacyr, en el último minuto trataba de decidirme y finalmente acabó cerrando el mercado sin que comprase.
> 
> Así que puedes estar tranquilo, mañana peponazo del +10% mínimo ::. Cómo mínimo espero que me invites a una birra



Si cierra subiendo ese 10% estas invitado a la mejor birra del mundo.... Madrid, calle ponzano 8.... Cervecería fide..... Estaré allí el sábado noche hasta el cierre. 

Que coño, que se pase que quiera.... Topagau!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (14 Nov 2013)

el sp está que no puede con él nadie.

Está totalmente intervenido y con un patrón de subir poco a poco y cerrando en máximos.

La FED está realmente acojonada.


----------



## Tonto Simon (14 Nov 2013)

Si imtech cotizaba por 1800 mm antes del descalabro allá por los 20. Y ha quintuplicado el número de acciones y ahora cotiza por 1000 mm me sale un precio objetivó de 4 euros, pero antes del deterioro del negocio. Como mucho le veo recorrido hasta los 2'70 poniéndose mucho las pilas y haciendo las cosas bien, y al menos una añito por delante


----------



## jaialro (14 Nov 2013)

Gringos acercandose al ojo de sauron..


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Nov 2013)

Para colmo el broker no me ha permitido la compra de unas Fannie Mae (anda algo pepona) en la zona 2,90 y claro ha cerrado peponeando en 3,06.
Quizá me haya hecho un favor ya que es un chicharrazo pero...


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Nov 2013)

ayer en el dax compraron de manera bastante rápida e inconsistente por debajo de 9000f... y ese mismo día cerró practicamente 100 puntos por encima sin dar segundas oportunidades...

hoy continúan las subidas, sin posicionamientos...

seguro seguro me equivoco, pero casi siempre que abren posiciones estos cabrones, suelen hacer una trampita antes de hacer el movimiento

pues las venta que hicieron el Lunes pasado en 9120f aprox. no hicieron luego ningún tipo de trampa... con trampa me refiero a una dilatación del precio... por ejemplo, que suba a 9160 y luego caiga y se complete el tramo...

por otro lado, las compras de ayer en los niveles 9000f fueron menos inconsistentes bajo mi punto de vista, y por supuesto no barrieron después de posicionarse...

por tanto, mañana es posible que se dé esa hipotética dilatación o también es posible que el precio dure unos días sobre esos niveles de dilatación (que también lo suelen hacer)...

sí, sé que es buscar el máximo absoluto en tendencia alcista y que equivale a buscarle las cosquillas a pandoro y tal...


----------



## ponzi (14 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Si imtech cotizaba por 1800 mm antes del descalabro allá por los 20. Y ha quintuplicado el número de acciones y ahora cotiza por 1000 mm me sale un precio objetivó de 4 euros, pero antes del deterioro del negocio. Como mucho le veo recorrido hasta los 2'70 poniéndose mucho las pilas y haciendo las cosas bien, y al menos una añito por delante



Es lo mismo que me sale a mi, el negocio sigue prácticamente intacto, facturan mas del 80% que en condiciones normales pero valen menos de la mitad. Yo creo que de aqui a 3-5 años su negocio va a crecer bastante gracias al peak oil.
El petroleo nunca volverá a ser lo era. Esta gente esta especializada en automatización,domotica,climatización,infraestructuras



---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 23:44 ----------




alimon dijo:


> Imtech está bien, pero es lo mismo, su negocio es viable, pero si su rentabilidad es nula, esta sobrevalorada un 100%.
> 
> Al final, da igual lo que pensemos, que será el mercado el que opinará.
> 
> ...



Que va, imtech tiene dos areas (reino unido y alemania) que generan roces superiores al 20%, en el resto se acercan al 10%. Ahora mismo contablemente pierden dinero por culpa de los despidos , pero eso es solo hasta 2015...Que nadie se piensa que va a ser una apuesta facil, nos va a hacer sufrir


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2013)

China's smog threatens health of global coal projects | Reuters

No se queden en el titular...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> China's smog threatens health of global coal projects | Reuters



noticia patrocinada por el lobby


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> noticia patrocinada por el lobby



Aunque "había" planes para construir un bonito número de nucleares, creo que Fukushima les hizo recular un poco... la cosa va por otros derroteros...




> "The pollution question in China is huge so they will shift more towards *gas* for transportation and in power, no matter how high the price is," Ian Taylor, chief executive of Swiss trading house Vitol, told Reuters.
> 
> "The move will come largely at the cost of lower coal use. I personally worry that coal is going to be a problem as demand will come off much faster than we think."



El problema de que China reduzca su consumo, o no crezca tanto, es doble. POr un lado reducción de la demanda y por el otro aumento de oferta. China va a volver a ser exportador neto y está trabajando para reducir los costes de explotación y exportación.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

el lobby es el lobby

China inicia un nuevo plan de construcción de centrales nucleares

China construirá 29 nuevos reactores nucleares (el 40% del total mundial) | ISon21


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2013)

Pole mañanera!!

Bid y ask en sacyr en 3,89 y 3,99

No dan pistas de como vendra el tema...

Tié que subir coño....que se ganó platita y se redujo un montón de deuda:bla:

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 08:48 ----------

Ahora ambas posis en 4

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

vienes inicial y ademas de vencimiento , viendo los graficos y sus indicadores , parece probable el hacer pullback al triangulo expansivo del eurostoxxx50 lo que llevaria al ibex a los 9400 para luego subir a los 10220 , veo un probable doble techo 

pero hoy es dia de vencimiento y esperemos que lo lleven al central de bollinger para luego tirarlo 9830 ienso:

los gringos ya no podran subir mas :abajo:


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> vienes inicial y ademas de vencimiento , viendo los graficos y sus indicadores , parece probable el hacer pullback al triangulo expansivo del eurostoxxx50 lo que llevaria al ibex a los 9400 para luego subir a los 10220 , veo un probable doble techo
> 
> ...



Premarket de SP500, DJIA y Nasdaq en verde pepino. 
No subestime al imperio...


----------



## amago45 (15 Nov 2013)

Salimos verdes...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Salimos verdes...



Verde pálido tirando a rojizo, diria yo. ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

los gringos ya no pueden subir mas , sus indicadores los delatan 

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 09:05 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Verde pálido tirando a rojizo, diria yo. ienso:



verde rojizo ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos ya no pueden subir mas , sus indicadores los delatan



Los llevan delatando desde hace un par de años ::

Por cierto... que frío arranca Sacyr. Al final la montaña parió un ratón??


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

tienen un gap en los 1733


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

Buah.... y prisa tan putapénico como en las últimas semanas.


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2013)

joder sacyr, qué roto....


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

Toas formas no hay nada como ver en cincodías que la bolsa sube para que caiga como un plomo ::::::
La próxima vez que vea una previsión optimista de estos le voy a meter cienes de cortos al ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Nov 2013)

Todos saben que verde+rojo=marrón. El marrón es el color de la caca. El guano es caca, ergo guano a paladas es lo que toca ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## amago45 (15 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Salimos verdes...



y nos vamos rojos ;-)


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Nov 2013)

El guano potente esta al caer...

Correcciones sanas, para los que van largos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

yo tendria cuidado , ya sabeis gacelillas que solo sois alimento primero de los leoncios y luego de los buitres :no:

cuando el ibex es bajista antes del vencimiento luego sube mucho , porque el personal espera que una vez pasado el vencimiento la cosa se ponga jodida de verdad , puro sentimiento contrario 

mantened largos con tres cojones , stop loss al cierre por debajo de 9670 , estocastico en diario hoy debe estar a ojo en 15 , el reboton es inminente ienso:


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

Vengo a traer un debate, aunque ya sé que es viernes y hoy toca boobs y esas cosas... pero en otro hilo hablan otra vez del peak-oil y similares, y han enlazado con este hilo. ¿Interesa comprar un coche a gas natural comprimido (GNC) en España?

Extraigo la parte que nos importa: 
_La mayoría de estas estaciones de servicio pertenecen a Gas Natural Fenosa, de la misma forma que Repsol domina el mercado de GLP en España._

Creo que ya imaginan por dónde voy. Si efectivamente estas energías se consolidan en España, ¿podría sobre todo Gas Natural pegar un pepinazo en bolsa en los próximos años? Yo hace tiempo descarté el coche eléctrico en nuestro pais, porque por nuestra orografía y las distancias tan elevadas entre ciudades, tardarán muchos años en desarrollar coches con autonomía suficiente para ir de Cádiz a Madrid, y aunque se implantara lo del cambio de baterías en gasolineras, llevan mucho retraso respecto al GLP y el GNC.


----------



## Cascooscuro (15 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vengo a traer un debate, aunque ya sé que es viernes y hoy toca boobs y esas cosas... pero en otro hilo hablan otra vez del peak-oil y similares, y han enlazado con este hilo. ¿Interesa comprar un coche a gas natural comprimido (GNC) en España?
> 
> Extraigo la parte que nos importa:
> _La mayoría de estas estaciones de servicio pertenecen a Gas Natural Fenosa, de la misma forma que Repsol domina el mercado de GLP en España._
> ...



Ceo haber leido por ahi que de vez en cuando explota alguno que otro...::


----------



## Xiux (15 Nov 2013)

EZE

ampliaciones + ampliaciones

10:12 Ezentis convoca junta extraordinaria para aprobar nuevas ampliaciones capital
La tecnológica Ezentis ha convocado una junta extraordinaria de accionistas para el próximo diciembre para aprobar cuatro ampliaciones de capital por un total de 3,6 millones de euros, que serán desembolsadas mediante compensación de créditos.


Leer más: Al minuto de EZENTIS, informacion de ultima hora en Invertia Al minuto de EZENTIS, informacion de ultima hora en Invertia
Consigue Links a tus Contenidos en Intent Share permite que el tradicional copiar y pegar de tus contenidos mejore tu SEO y aumenten tus visitas web.



dilución a lo bestia hasta que algún día ganen pasta


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ceo haber leido por ahi que de vez en cuando explota alguno que otro...::



También ha explotado algún iphone y ahi sigue apple


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2013)

Joder, calopez...


----------



## darwinn (15 Nov 2013)

Eso de explotar es como todo, también puede arder un coche si repostas mal o tienes fugas. Estando bien, es igual de seguro, mucho más limpio, barato y no pierdes potencia. En otros países está super desarrollado, aquí pasan del tema y ponen trabas a todo.

Para mi el GLP es lo mejor


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joder, calopez...



otra vez? :8:


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vengo a traer un debate, aunque ya sé que es viernes y hoy toca boobs y esas cosas... pero en otro hilo hablan otra vez del peak-oil y similares, y han enlazado con este hilo. ¿Interesa comprar un coche a gas natural comprimido (GNC) en España?
> 
> Extraigo la parte que nos importa:
> _La mayoría de estas estaciones de servicio pertenecen a Gas Natural Fenosa, de la misma forma que Repsol domina el mercado de GLP en España._
> ...



El problema Hannibal es que todo esta relacionado

[youtube]Z8lTMvtON5Q[/youtube]

Un deposito de gas dura menos que uno de petroleo pero es que para acceder a ese gas necesitas energía la cual viene también del petroleo.A nivel global se ha demostrado que de media el pico se alcanza a los 40 años.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

:´´´´( Mis prisassssss al guano!!! :´´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

el foro al guano :´( bueno no se pierde na , es un nido de trolls :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (15 Nov 2013)

Como no, parriba. Otro dia mas. El sp ha de extremar aun mas el dolor para pegar la vuelta. Esto empieza a dar miedo.

Calopez, eres el digno candidato para ser el admin del anho. Si ya no cuidas ni al foro, pobres CMs.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> :´´´´( Mis prisassssss al guano!!! :´´´(



yo ya me he cansado y por "suerte" me he salido en 0.336, seguro que empezara a subir..... pero mis EZE me estan ::::


----------



## Tono (15 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

El IBEX parece que empieza a entrar en calor.
Bankia. Porca miseria.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Nov 2013)

He estado a punto de comprar unas DIAS durante el parón del servidor, pero soy un cobardón de mucho cuidado y me he rajado. Todavía estoy a tiempo...


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo ya me he cansado y por "suerte" me he salido en 0.336, seguro que empezara a subir..... pero mis EZE me estan ::::



Comparto con usted las :::::: EZE.
Mal día para los chicharreros ha amanecido hoy.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2013)

Alucino, aunque no es novedad para mí, como un valor de cotización media (Ibex Medium Cap) como es mi chicharro, en un día sin novedades importantes, cae un 4% en unos pocos instantes, y minutos después los recupera... (aunque la cosa por supuesto acabará mal).


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

Todos los txitxarros out. Superbarrida.

Bueno, he aprovechado y comprado más en 2.41 en zeltia, el 61,80% de la subida en semanales.

si rebota bien, si no, a 2,10


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> He estado a punto de comprar unas DIAS durante el parón del servidor, pero soy un cobardón de mucho cuidado y me he rajado. Todavía estoy a tiempo...



La verdad es que es peligroso acostumbrarse a compartir todos los movimientos en un foro; habría que hacer un estudio psicológico al respecto y además otro, aunque éste es imposible de saber, sobre cuánto habríamos ganado o perdido si hubiéramos invertido sin tener en cuenta las opiniones y los anuncios de entrada de los demás aquí.

Aunque sin ponzi, janus, el pirata e incluso el jato, creo que habríamos perdido mucho dinero. Sí sí, he dicho el jato, porque es el antianalista más acertado que tenemos por aqui... 

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 12:23 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Todos los txitxarros out. Superbarrida.



para barrida la que me hicieron ayer a eso de las 3 de la tarde; sobre todo en faes fue bestial.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> La verdad es que es peligroso acostumbrarse a compartir todos los movimientos en un foro; habría que hacer un estudio psicológico al respecto y además otro, aunque éste es imposible de saber, sobre cuánto habríamos ganado o perdido si hubiéramos invertido sin tener en cuenta las opiniones y los anuncios de entrada de los demás aquí.
> 
> Aunque sin ponzi, janus, el pirata e incluso el jato, creo que habríamos perdido mucho dinero. Sí sí, he dicho el jato, porque es el antianalista más acertado que tenemos por aqui...
> 
> ...



Faest tiene el soporte fibo en 2,74
Si aguanta aquí la semana que viene tocará 2,88 o 3,02


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Faest tiene el soporte fibo en 2,74
> Si aguanta aquí la semana que viene tocará 2,88 o 3,02



Lo que más me j...ó fue que las tuve a 2,90 y estuve a puntito de vender. Hubiera sido jugada maestra, haber vendido ahi y haber vuelto a entrar al mismo precio e incluso más abajo :ouch:


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Nov 2013)

Ay! Ay! Ay!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2013)

¿Alguien seguía en Prisa?


----------



## Tono (15 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ay! Ay! Ay!


----------



## aitor33 (15 Nov 2013)

QUOTE=Mr. Brightside;10325060]¿Alguien seguía en Prisa?[/QUOTE]


Acabo de entrar a 0.318 lo vi y no me pude resistir a pillar el rebote. No se si del gato muerto o de qué, pero a ver si sale algo de este mete saca en positivo.


----------



## Montegrifo (15 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


>



Ahí le has dao!!! Así me están dejando


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2013)

anda que las sacyr....joder, hoy pandoro no da más de sí...


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Nov 2013)

llama la atención la debilidad del ibex frente al Dax y SP


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> anda que las sacyr....joder, hoy pandoro no da más de sí...



Mister Pandoro no ha dejado una casa del HVI35 por visitar. Gran día para él.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (15 Nov 2013)

A Ezentis se le están poniendo ojillos de cordera...

Amper en verde... Algo raro pasa aqui...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo que más me j...ó fue que las tuve a 2,90 y estuve a puntito de vender. Hubiera sido jugada maestra, haber vendido ahi y haber vuelto a entrar al mismo precio e incluso más abajo :ouch:



Yo es la única que dejo para largo.

He tomado posiciones para los próximos 8 dias en arcelor, zeltia, tecnocom y estoy esperando a ver si palmo o no con fersa y si entro en tubacex con esa pasta.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Nov 2013)

Vaya viernes de guanazo en ezentis fiiiirgen, que mal le han resultado las conclusiones de resultados


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Vaya viernes de guanazo en ezentis fiiiirgen, que mal le han resultado las conclusiones de resultados



Las EZEs ahora se llaman HECEs.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 12:59 ----------




Sr. Breve dijo:


> llama la atención la debilidad del ibex frente al Dax y SP



Como el año pasado...mala señal.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Nov 2013)

Pero que hace este hilo en los infiernos!!!!!!
Este Calopo nos corta las comunicaciones......


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Pero que hace este hilo en los infiernos!!!!!!
> Este Calopo nos corta las comunicaciones......



y se decía por aquí que la gente sólo hablaba cuando había mucho guano... pues hoy no les veo 8:


----------



## alimon (15 Nov 2013)

He aqui mi culo hoy:








Porque en EZE solo he desecho parte de la posición.

Porque sigo en Sacyr.

Porque sigo el Colonial.

Porque sigo en Amper, que se mueve menos que una virgen.

Porque estoy en Biosearch (y me cago ya en ebro foods)

Porque estoy en Duro Felguera.

Porque estoy en Zeltia (espero que hayais comprado en 2,40)

Y porque estoy en Tubacex, que lleva menos volumen que mi prima de 5 años.

Ah, y también tengo unas Tavex desde 0,32.


Puto día,joder.


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Alguien seguía en Prisa?



Presente! Prisa y Sacyr pandorizando hasta el tuétano señor! :8:


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> He aqui mi culo hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He visto que se habla mucho de Zeltia, pero no acabo de ver por técnico la entrada? :


----------



## alimon (15 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> He visto que se habla mucho de Zeltia, pero no acabo de ver por técnico la entrada? :



Es de hace unos días,pero le vale para hoy:


----------



## mataresfacil (15 Nov 2013)

Lo que esta pasando en sacyr hoy me demuestra que muchas veces perder dinero en bolsa es ganar dinero.


----------



## romanrdgz (15 Nov 2013)

Cada vez que pienso que ayer estuve valorando muy seriamente abrir un CFD a Sacyr, bien apalancadito, un escalofrío me recorre la columna vertebral.

Lo de Duro Felguera es curioso. Hacía mucho que no miraba qué tal le iba. La espero un poco más abajo, pues me parece una de esas acciones interesantes para llevar a largo plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

chicharreros guanabes , no os lo esperabais verdad :o


----------



## Robopoli (15 Nov 2013)

Fuera de sacyr. Me ha sacado un stoploss tardío pero por algún sitio hay que cortar la hemorragia.


----------



## Chila (15 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Es de hace unos días,pero le vale para hoy:



Yo he entrado en Zeltia, y estoy en Duro.
Por suerte salí corriendo de Ezentis en su momento. Los stops te dan lo que te quitan.
De las otras que lleva usted, nada.
A Zeltia le daré unos días, a ver...plantamos el SL y que sea lo que dios quiera.
Las Duro, para tiempo creo.


----------



## alimon (15 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chicharreros guanabes , no os lo esperabais verdad :o



Pues la verdad es que si,oiga. Que ya lo fui poniendo ayer en diferentes post. Quiza lo que más me sorprenda es lo de Sacyr, que al fin y al cabo sus resultados eran decentes.

De todas formas, Zahorí, usted espera un IBEX en 10200 para hoy, lo que no se espera es que veremos el 9100 la semana que viene. :Baile:





Chila dijo:


> Yo he entrado en Zeltia, y estoy en Duro.
> Por suerte salí corriendo de Ezentis en su momento. Los stops te dan lo que te quitan.
> De las otras que lleva usted, nada.
> A Zeltia le daré unos días, a ver...plantamos el SL y que sea lo que dios quiera.
> Las Duro, para tiempo creo.



En Ezentis, pues creo que penalizan el resultado negativo neto, y no se paran a mirar el incremento de la cartera, que es lo que le va a dar viabilidad a la empresa.

Y de paso vuelan un montón de SL. En esta, habrá novedades en torno al 20 de noviembre, en forma de más cartera. De todas formas, le he sacado 12k de septiembre a esta parte. Es de ley devolverle ahora 1k o 2k.


Las Zeltias, pues yo entré con no mucho, y como dice, SL al cierre, eso si, por debajo de 2,40 y ya.

Las duro, las tengo para largo plazo, de esas que son para los nietos. Debería haberme salido con la OPA y volver a entrar ahora, Pues si, pero si le digo la verdad, hay muchos días que ni las miro. Es un valor muuuuyyyy aburrido.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Nov 2013)

estoy esperando que lo lleven al central de bollinger 9830 pa cargar cortos , desde ahi si podria caer a los 9400 ienso:


----------



## romanrdgz (15 Nov 2013)

Cómo veis AMD para entrar en los próximos días?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Nov 2013)

Así me gusta, todos en Zeltia.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Nov 2013)

Pandoro es como Papa Noel, ¿como puede visitarnos a todos en una mañana?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

yo entré a 2,41 en zeltia

ayer en 2,48


5000 euretes total


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pandoro es como Papa Noel, ¿como puede visitarnos a todos en una mañana?


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

Mis tecnocom :8::8::8:

Lástima no tener liquidez para piramidar ::


----------



## itaka (15 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> He aqui mi culo hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




solo le faltan unas coderes, 

si quiere le vendo unas cuantas


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Nov 2013)

Tal y como predije VJET se ha desplomado hoy despues de los resultados magnificos de ayer en los que han conseguido,redoble de tambor, vender una impresora masss...todavia lo flipo...::

Tesla a su lado es un valor defensivo:rolleye:


----------



## alimon (15 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> solo le faltan unas coderes,
> 
> si quiere le vendo unas cuantas





Codere es quizas el único valor que por principios no compraré nunca.

Aparte de ser una empresa quebrada, claro.


A loro que se puede estar gestando un reversal en Sacyr y una contención del daño en ezentis.


edito: 330k titulosen ezentis a la venta en EZE en 0,38. Esto ya lo he visto otros días, meten una burrada de títulos a la venta en cada posición de cambio, 0,38-0,39-0,40.......... y así sucesivamente. Va a estar complicado.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

what's up?

[YOUTUBE]KrVC5dm5fFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiux (15 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tal y como predije VJET se ha desplomado hoy despues de los resultados magnificos de ayer en los que han conseguido,redoble de tambor, vender una impresora masss...todavia lo flipo...::
> 
> Tesla a su lado es un valor defensivo:rolleye:



VJET no hay donde pillarla, y ARCAM lo mismo, es la hostia este sector burbujiento


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Nov 2013)

Como esto no mejore tendremos que comprar los regalos de Navidad en el chino


----------



## Xiux (15 Nov 2013)

Yo guardaría artillería para cuando EZE esté sobre los 0,31 ienso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Nov 2013)

Lo de Vjet me tiene descolocadisimo, pense que el mercado iba a reaccionar viendo que estan comprando una empresa de 800 MM $ con unos ingresos trimestrales que no llegan a 3 MM $, pero nada...

Arcam el momento sera cuando hagan el split a primeros de diciembre...a ver si hay suerte y el mercao ha hecho una correcion...


----------



## erpako (15 Nov 2013)

Es normal, si España va a tener que hacer más recortes para cumplir el déficit, nos están diciendo que la "presunta" recuperación, es eso, solo presunta.ienso:

De aquí a unos meses, rebote de la "prima".


----------



## inversobres (15 Nov 2013)

Guanazo festival usano... Van a vencer en los 1800 y lo sabemos.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (15 Nov 2013)

Portugal cogiendo la senda de Irlanda

Portugal bajar el impuesto de sociedades a menos del 20%, 10 puntos menos que Espaa

y cruzando la frontera 10 puntos por encima... mal iremos


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2013)

Es el capital el único que gana con las crisis.

El trabajo sale peor pagado, con menos derechos y mayores incertidumbres.

La clase media menguará hasta volverse intrascendente. Bienvenidos a la polarización de clases sociales


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

Pandora Media subiendo ya por encima de los 5,55B USD de capitalización.

Sus méritos son no haber ganado dinero nunca como beneficio neto y haber tenido en 2013 el peor beneficio operativo de su serie.

Hoy mirando a máximos históricos, fuga más volumen y todo porque JP Morgan ha subido el target desde 25 usd a 35 usd.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Guanazo festival usano... Van a vencer en los 1800 y lo sabemos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk



Veo tus 1800 y lo subo a 1950. Goldmans Sachs Rulezz


----------



## Xiux (15 Nov 2013)

JCP a 9 ahhhhh :´´´´(


----------



## lonchaminimalista (15 Nov 2013)




----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gZwmn3pOomg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (15 Nov 2013)

Guanowagen. Vaya muermo de tarde que nos espera. Vix al rojo, todo encarrilado. Seguimos aplaudiendo a rabiar.

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 16:55 ----------

A ver si va a ser la burbuja bursatil la que pretenden que drene la inmo...

Enviado desde mi ST21i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> JCP a 9 ahhhhh :´´´´(



No sé que hacer con ellas: vender o aguantar. 
Maestro Janus, una opinión.


----------



## SPK (15 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Lo de Vjet me tiene descolocadisimo, pense que el mercado iba a reaccionar viendo que estan comprando una empresa de 800 MM $ con unos ingresos trimestrales que no llegan a 3 MM $, pero nada...
> 
> Arcam el momento sera cuando hagan el split a primeros de diciembre...a ver si hay suerte y el mercao ha hecho una correcion...



3D la ves ya muy tarde para entrar?merece la pena?


----------



## egarenc (15 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como esto no mejore tendremos que comprar los regalos de Navidad en el chino




Chinos? do it yourself. Some ideas...


----------



## NaNDeTe (15 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> JCP a 9 ahhhhh :´´´´(



Las veo en 12 dentro de no muchas semanas, un poco de testicular y otro poco viendo el simple grafico este J.C Penney | Acciones Penney J.C. Inc | Cotización JCP


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No sé que hacer con ellas: vender o aguantar.
> Maestro Janus, una opinión.



Trailing stop a 50 cents y dinamismo cada 10 cents.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (15 Nov 2013)

Mucho cuidado con los valores que tienen grandes oscilaciones intradía, no son buenos para el corazón (ni el bolsillo).

Video demostrativo con puesta en escena de la teoria del Loctite:


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

No olviden Zillow. El r/r ahora es muy bueno porque se arriesga un 5% para ganar un 20%. Hablo de un corto.

El riesgo es que es una tecnológica y como tal se pule cualquier estructura porque el alcismo ahí es brutal.


----------



## Xiux (15 Nov 2013)

Bankia momemtum con el euro

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Nov 2013)

SPK dijo:


> 3D la ves ya muy tarde para entrar?merece la pena?



A estos precios de entrar me decantaria por Arcam sin duda. Hoy esta corrigiendo un poco. Un stop amplio o poca carga. Sabiendo lo que se hace pq todo el sector esta burbujeado en numeros.


----------



## Tono (15 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Bankia momemtum con el euro



uyyyyy, qué dolor.
Me parece que he visto a mi espalda la sombra de Goirigolzarri


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

tienen que andar con sumo cuidado en Amper. Se puede ir a 0,8 euros. Está por ver pero es posible.


----------



## SPK (15 Nov 2013)

Dentro de CLF a ver que tal ::


----------



## Sr. Breve (15 Nov 2013)

la sesión de hoy está dejando una gran cantidad de testeos de máximos y mínimos para cuantificar el sentimiento de los pequeños

va a ser interesante ver si la balanza está muy inclinada hacia un lado o hacia otro


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

ahí está la jugada


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tal y como predije VJET se ha desplomado hoy despues de los resultados magnificos de ayer en los que han conseguido,redoble de tambor, vender una impresora masss...todavia lo flipo...::
> 
> Tesla a su lado es un valor defensivo:rolleye:



lo flipó

*Revenues for the third quarter of 2013 increased by 77% to kEUR 3,517 from kEUR 1,987 in the third quarter of 2012.Gross profit for the third quarter increased to kEUR 1,604 from kEUR 760 in the third quarter of 2012. *


VOXELJETADS : voxeljet AG Reports Financial Results for the Third Quarter and Nine Months Ended September 30, 2013 | 4-Traders


esa porquería vale +800M€ ::


----------



## atman (15 Nov 2013)

Me marcho de compras de Navidad, vuelvo y, salvo un pequeño hick-up, sigue todo igual. Meh..!. Me hubiera hecho ilusión que las compras me hubieran salido gratis... =^_^=

Por cierto, Janus, si que es cierto que Zillow tiene buena pinta bajista... sí... yo... igual esperar al lunes a ver...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

Bueno, terrible barrida en Tecnocom, Zeltia, Natra, Codere, Ezentis, Quabit, colonial y demás chicharrada. En mi caso particular me salvo de la pupa porque compré a precios de abajo del todo los 2 días de Zeltia, que bajará a 1,40 desde ahora, y Tecnocom, pero en general, MASACRE.

Se salvan por soportes, que dice mucho, Faes y de momento Solaria y Bio pueden tener opciones junto a Fersa que ha aguantado la semana en soportes. Los 3.

Otra semana que viene como esta, y limpian el fondo del armario para una temporada.

Aún así gráficamente, se presenta muy buena la semana que viene para Arcelor, Faes, Tecnocom. Zeltia es una apuesta complicada, pero viendo que todos comemos del mismo pesebre... (estos 4 llevo, pero igual me como mis palabras)

Fuerza


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, terrible barrida en Tecnocom, Zeltia, Natra, Codere, Ezentis, Quabit, colonial y demás chicharrada. En mi caso particular me salvo de la pupa porque compré a precios de abajo del todo los 2 días de Zeltia, que bajará a 1,40 desde ahora, y Tecnocom, pero en general, MASACRE.
> 
> Se salvan por soportes, que dice mucho, Faes y de momento Solaria y Bio pueden tener opciones junto a Fersa que ha aguantado la semana en soportes. Los 3.
> 
> ...



Yo Zeltia sigo sin verlo, pero prefiero estar equivocado y que aciertes en tooodos los valores. Más que nada porque llevo 2 de ellos ::

La verdad es que a pesar de la debacle, siguen teniendo buena pinta; si aplicamos el ojos antes que cerebro deberíamos estar en el bando correcto.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

mts y faes van piano piano.
esta noche habrá que examinar técnicas porque entran manazas a saco. 

la tenía como negativa pero voy a remirarla.

repsol es dudosa. no?


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2013)

HIjo puta Pandoro.

Es lo único que puedo decir.

Eso y que tengan buen finde:Baile:


----------



## bertok (15 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> HIjo puta Pandoro.
> 
> Es lo único que puedo decir.
> 
> Eso y que tengan buen finde:Baile:



¿ya has vuelto del SIMA PROFUNDA? ::::::


----------



## Hannibal (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mts y faes van piano piano.
> esta noche habrá que examinar técnicas porque entran manazas a saco.
> 
> la tenía como negativa pero voy a remirarla.
> ...



Repsol: Por técnico ningún indicador me da ya no entrada sino siquiera indicios, pero parece que hizo suelo por encima de los 18 y después del leñazo de hace 1 semana podría recuperar parte del terreno. Pero es entrar a ciegas,claro.

Técnicas es de esas pocas empresa que parecen medio serias y todo el mundo habla bien de ellas. Pero ya superó máximos históricos y yo , si no tengo una referencia clara... ienso:


----------



## alimon (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno, terrible barrida en Tecnocom, Zeltia, Natra, Codere, Ezentis, Quabit, colonial y demás chicharrada. En mi caso particular me salvo de la pupa porque compré a precios de abajo del todo los 2 días de Zeltia, que bajará a 1,40 desde ahora, y Tecnocom, pero en general, MASACRE.
> 
> Se salvan por soportes, que dice mucho, Faes y de momento Solaria y Bio pueden tener opciones junto a Fersa que ha aguantado la semana en soportes. Los 3.
> 
> ...





Cierto.No se me salva ni una mi,salvo las Zeltias quizá y la TUB que siguen en canal.

Confio en que el 1,25 de COL haga de soporte para un rebotillo. Y que En EZE se saquen de la chistera algún contrato.

En días como estos, lo mejor hubiese sido darse al alcohol:

*B.RIOJANAS 5.4100 10.41%*


----------



## paulistano (15 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿ya has vuelto del SIMA PROFUNDA? ::::::



Sí, ahora estoy focalizado en la segunda residencia, más difícil de vender que los Pausitos)


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Cierto.No se me salva ni una mi,salvo las Zeltias quizá y la TUB que siguen en canal.
> 
> Confio en que el 1,25 de COL haga de soporte para un rebotillo. Y que En EZE se saquen de la chistera algún contrato.
> 
> ...



RIO tan fácil sube como baja ese % y es más ilíquido que un dadito de starlux


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

empieza la hora de fin de sesión de trading. Vamos a ver si lo tiran arriba as usual.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 21:05 ----------

Por debajo de 8,50 habría que salirse de JC Penney si es al cierre diario. Yo así voy y con trailing stop.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 21:23 ----------

De momento, lo dejan muy cristalino.


----------



## egarenc (15 Nov 2013)

fuera de ibm con un pírrico 5%, pero toca atar beneficios teniendo las imtech y las del innombrable Cabroñuelos en cartera ::. Las telefonica tengo dudas, y las eonicas siguen a lo suyo rondando los 13...a ver si se definen, si puede ser para arriba claro. :cook:


----------



## inversobres (15 Nov 2013)

Usa en maximos. Veremos si lo llevan a los 1800. 

Lokura a tope.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## jaialro (15 Nov 2013)

Gringos llegando a marte.


----------



## Janus (15 Nov 2013)

HSOL por debajo de 4 usd se puede dar la galleta y fin de ciclo.
Las solares chinas están definiendo un posible techo y algunas como también es Yingli se están poniendo difíciles para los alcistas.


----------



## inversobres (15 Nov 2013)

Punto, set y partido. Que jodido es el karma. JP rules, este año no va a haber rally navideño, va a ser rally continuo. 

Queda claro, donde y como esta el Qe. 

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Galifrey (15 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Repsol: Por técnico ningún indicador me da ya no entrada sino siquiera indicios, pero parece que hizo suelo por encima de los 18 y después del leñazo de hace 1 semana podría recuperar parte del terreno. Pero es entrar a ciegas,claro.
> 
> Técnicas es de esas pocas empresa que parecen medio serias y todo el mundo habla bien de ellas. Pero ya superó máximos históricos y yo , si no tengo una referencia clara... ienso:



Yo en técnicas entre hace un mes y pico, pero solo con la puntita, y tome una posición maricona, de solo 500 leuros.

Así que estoy un poco contento y un mucho triste.

Es curiosa la relación emocional con la puta bolsa.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

500 pavos?

si le sacas un 20% en 1 año, son 100 pavos
12 euros de comision
23 para hacienda
65 para tí

merece la pena?


----------



## ponzi (15 Nov 2013)

Petroleo

[YOUTUBE]CbbkaomdeWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galifrey (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 500 pavos?
> 
> si le sacas un 20% en 1 año, son 100 pavos
> 12 euros de comision
> ...



A ver, soy gacelón de concurso.

Pero con estas cosillas es con las que se aprende.

He empezado poniendo "to lo gordo" en empresas aburrida-seguras-dividenderas, como eon y enagas.

Y he puesto puntitas moñas en empresas que veo potentes a largo plazo, como caf, cie, natra y tre (quería meterle también a isur y no lo hice, y ha doblao la muy ....).

La estrategia es largoplacista y metepocoapoquista después de posición inicial. Tenía pensado apartar unos euros cuando supiese algo más para calmar las ansias especulativo-chicharreras.

Y el caso es que la aportación de este mes no se si metérsela a Tre que va pa rriba o a Caf que ha corregido un poquillo en su camino inexorable hasta los 420. Lo que pasa es que Caf, al ser tan caras las acciones, luce poco.


----------



## Chila (15 Nov 2013)

Yo empecé un poco en ese plan, Galifrey, no con 500 euros, sino desde 1200 o así, pero poniendo en muchos valores distintos.
Ahora, en cambio, pienso que lo mejor es poner el capital en 3 valores.
Estudiarlos bien, conocerlos en técnico y en fundamental, y a muerte con ellos.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 23:54 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Yo Zeltia sigo sin verlo, pero prefiero estar equivocado y que aciertes en tooodos los valores. Más que nada porque llevo 2 de ellos ::
> 
> La verdad es que a pesar de la debacle, siguen teniendo buena pinta; si aplicamos el ojos antes que cerebro deberíamos estar en el bando correcto.



Yo he entrado en Zeltia a primera hora, me ha saltado el stop, así que a otra cosa mariposa.

¿natraceutical? La tengo y me aburre...

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 23:55 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Yo Zeltia sigo sin verlo, pero prefiero estar equivocado y que aciertes en tooodos los valores. Más que nada porque llevo 2 de ellos ::
> 
> La verdad es que a pesar de la debacle, siguen teniendo buena pinta; si aplicamos el ojos antes que cerebro deberíamos estar en el bando correcto.



Yo he entrado en Zeltia a primera hora, me ha saltado el stop, así que a otra cosa mariposa.

¿natraceutical? La tengo y me aburre...


----------



## Gratidianus (16 Nov 2013)

Subimos el hilo que está feo fuera del principal. Mis arcelores van aguantando. Veremos la proxima semana.


----------



## egarenc (16 Nov 2013)




----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

por si algún avezado inversor:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/479278-avances-electricidad-cables.html

---------- Post added 16-nov-2013 at 05:45 ----------




Chila dijo:


> Yo empecé un poco en ese plan, Galifrey, no con 500 euros, sino desde 1200 o así, pero poniendo en muchos valores distintos.
> Ahora, en cambio, pienso que lo mejor es poner el capital en 3 valores.
> Estudiarlos bien, conocerlos en técnico y en fundamental, y a muerte con ellos.
> 
> ...



El soporte de Zeltia es en ,40

Dónde lo tenías?


----------



## Hannibal (16 Nov 2013)

Señores, creo que tengo un problema. Estaba leyendo este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/479222-paron-recuperacion-economica.html donde hay gráficos sobre la confianza del consumidor o el PMI:






Y lo primero que he hecho ha sido ponerme a buscar la tendencia, mínimos, máximos, soportes y resistencias. ¿Es grave doctor?


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Señores, creo que tengo un problema. Estaba leyendo este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/479222-paron-recuperacion-economica.html donde hay gráficos sobre la confianza del consumidor o el PMI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ese gráfico, no busques pautas: apuesta a bajista y ganas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (16 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En ese gráfico, no busques pautas: apuesta a bajista y ganas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Siempre fastidiando las gracietas  Ahora cojo y me voy a comer con la familia política, hala. 

Buen finde a todos. Aunque yo mañana volveré a estar por aqui.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Señores, creo que tengo un problema. Estaba leyendo este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/479222-paron-recuperacion-economica.html donde hay gráficos sobre la confianza del consumidor o el PMI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los repuntes de 2008 y 2012 en verano, es por la Eurocopa.

el de 2010 por el Mundial.


pareces nuevo


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2013)

Si queréis algo bajista, eso lo tenéis en Zillow.


----------



## egarenc (16 Nov 2013)

necesito vtra. halluda...






esta:






o esta:







ya sé, ya sé, gol de santillana a pase de juanito, pero es que me negaba a verla en telecine como proponía Janus :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> necesito vtra. halluda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin duda Elysium que te muestra claramente el tipo de sociedad a la que nos dirigimos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2013)

Whatching Dune right now!

Fucking rocks!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Whatching Dune right now!
> 
> Fucking rocks!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Link o baneo + lefada en cantidades industriales ::


----------



## Algas (16 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Whatching Dune right now!
> 
> Fucking rocks!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



El libro es cojonudo (el primer tomo, los otros 12 o 13 no los he leído:, la peli antigua me han comentado que muy flojilla... ¿hay alguna nueva reedición o algo así?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Link o baneo + lefada en cantidades industriales ::






la sexta3, and its over! Esa debe estar hasta en YouTube!




Algas dijo:


> El libro es cojonudo (el primer tomo, los otros 12 o 13 no los he leído:, la peli antigua me han comentado que muy flojilla... ¿hay alguna nueva reedición o algo así?



La antigua es una obra de frikiarte! Lefa shot in the eye!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2013)

dale doll

Tiësto - FULL SET - 40 min Video - Tomorrowland 2013 - HD - YouTube


----------



## Cantor (16 Nov 2013)

segunda página? :no::no::no:


----------



## atman (16 Nov 2013)

Lo de siempre, a uno le falta tiempo y al final llega tarde... Pero esta igual se puede aprovechar aún...


----------



## @@strom (16 Nov 2013)

Las acereras en general tienen todas una pinta cojonuda.
AKsteel es un gráfico muy parecido al de Arcelor...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Nov 2013)

piraton usted no es de Granada, hay un nuevo euromillonario o es usted mismo


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Las acereras en general tienen todas una pinta cojonuda.
> AKsteel es un gráfico muy parecido al de Arcelor...



Exacto, me dí cuenta esta semana. Igual la que peor dentro de lo bueno es ACX, pero si supera los 10, se unirá al resto.


Arcelor creo que vuelve a ser el motor de contratación en Asturias de nuevo, por la producción que ha subido, así que...

esta semana salió en hinternec


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> piraton usted no es de Granada, hay un nuevo euromillonario o es usted mismo



Uno de almuñecar que me ha quitado los números!!:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Nov 2013)

En MTS por el puto broker ING de los cojones no pude entrar a tiempo a 12,28 y ahora me da palo entrar '' a mercado''


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Nov 2013)

Me da la impresión de que el sector es una apuesta a medio-largo plazo y entrar unos céntimos arriba o abajo tiene una importancia relativa, aun así está claro que siempre es mejor entrar mas abajo.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> En MTS por el puto broker ING de los cojones no pude entrar a tiempo a 12,28 y ahora me da palo entrar '' a mercado''



claro claro

la culpa del broker


----------



## Gratidianus (16 Nov 2013)

Un buen estado de la cuestión sobre EON y RWE. Reducción de costos y nuevos mercados a la espera de un cambio en el marco regulatorio que terminará sucediendo sí o sí. Fuerte destrucción de valor antes.

Eon, RWE und Co.: Raus aus den Schulden - manager magazin


----------



## @@strom (16 Nov 2013)

Arcelor para el medio plazo las llevo yo. 

Bestinver lleva comprando meses a saco, esa y Acerinox.


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Arcelor para el medio plazo las llevo yo.
> 
> Bestinver lleva comprando meses a saco, esa y Acerinox.



Si la demanda tira con fuerza en Asia y Africa la que mas beneficiada saldra sera Arcelor, Acerinox es mas bien para la parte baja del ciclo y como valor defensivo por su excelente estructura de costes.Arcelor como minimo valdra entre 27000-35000 mill (es ponerse como minimo por encima de 20), tan solo la fabrica de Canada creo recordar que se vendio a 2000 mill.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2013 at 21:09 ----------




Gratidianus dijo:


> Un buen estado de la cuestión sobre EON y RWE. Reducción de costos y nuevos mercados a la espera de un cambio en el marco regulatorio que terminará sucediendo sí o sí. Fuerte destrucción de valor antes.
> 
> Eon, RWE und Co.: Raus aus den Schulden - manager magazin



La que esta haciendo mejor la reestructuracion es Eon.Cada año meten un buen tajo a la deuda, al estilo aleman sin ningun miramiento( A lp valdra 18)...Como energetica no es mi favorita, a nivel de margenes son de los mas ineficirntes, ahora por esto mismo hay demasiada manteca por donde meter el cuchillo


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2013)

.............


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> .............



de esas no llevo


----------



## ponzi (16 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> de esas no llevo



Jajaja na una cosa que me ha sorprendido, no sabia que Arguiñano habia sido chapista en Caf


----------



## Janus (16 Nov 2013)

es guapísima y tiene un punto de suspicacia que la hace aún más linda.

[YOUTUBE]Elb1wbS4fxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (16 Nov 2013)

Si pero ya contó que las puertas de los vagones que montaba se abrían en las curvas cuando hacían las pruebas. Menos mal que se dedicó a la cocina.


----------



## egarenc (16 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajaja na una cosa que me ha sorprendido, no sabia que Arguiñano habia sido chapista en Caf



chapista o chapero? 

[YOUTUBE]H5hpbzzBPIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Nov 2013)

Hay que ver lo que hace fomentar el optimismo en el consumo, hace unos dias una amiga que curra de dependienta en Zara me dijo que ultimamente estaban vendiendo algo mas de lo normal, y hoy otra me dice que hoy han echo record de ventas en una tienda de ropa (no recuerdo nombre) de un centro comercial. Luego encima sale la noticia de que han aumentado el numero de ventas de vehiculos estos ultimos meses ::

La pregunta es.. durara esto el tiempo suficiente para que algunas empresas del churribex puedan publicar mejores resultados? es el preludio a otra buena ostia? por que el paro sigue igual, simplemente es la poca gente que sigue trabajando o tiene algo ahorrado, que se siente mas optimista y gasta mas.


----------



## @@strom (16 Nov 2013)

A ver que os parece esta.........

[YOUTUBE]ycYewhiaVBk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-nov-2013 at 23:19 ----------

Ya que estamos pongo otra:

[YOUTUBE]E3MpGBwGdVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Nov 2013)

................................................


----------



## bertok (16 Nov 2013)

Dejaros de mariconadas, joder ::::

[YOUTUBE]3LXr_eFuprU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-del-acuerdo-comercial-negociado-secreto.html

Farmaceúticas up!




y ACX:
Acerinox suministrar barras de acero para proyecto en Canad por 13 millones - Expansion.com


----------



## juanfer (17 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Hay que ver lo que hace fomentar el optimismo en el consumo, hace unos dias una amiga que curra de dependienta en Zara me dijo que ultimamente estaban vendiendo algo mas de lo normal, y hoy otra me dice que hoy han echo record de ventas en una tienda de ropa (no recuerdo nombre) de un centro comercial. Luego encima sale la noticia de que han aumentado el numero de ventas de vehiculos estos ultimos meses ::
> 
> La pregunta es.. durara esto el tiempo suficiente para que algunas empresas del churribex puedan publicar mejores resultados? es el preludio a otra buena ostia? por que el paro sigue igual, simplemente es la poca gente que sigue trabajando o tiene algo ahorrado, que se siente mas optimista y gasta mas.



Se comento en el foro que antes de navidad otros 2 puntos de IVA. O es un owned o están adelantando compras.


----------



## egarenc (17 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-del-acuerdo-comercial-negociado-secreto.html
> 
> Farmaceúticas up!
> 
> ...



De las ACX llevo unas cúantas desde los 9.5, pero me da que los 10 se le atraganta. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## InsiderFX (17 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> De las ACX llevo unas cúantas desde los 9.5, pero me da que los 10 se le atraganta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Yo voy a vender las ACX para comprar mas abajo, sobre 9.50-9.30


----------



## inversobres (17 Nov 2013)

Tase up, mañana up. Esto sigue teniendo cuerda.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 17-nov-2013 at 12:00 ----------

Guanazo premium como las bobbies que postea bertok.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2013)

Pues claro que el textil va pa'rriba... recuerden que el pasado mes de Mayo ya les avisaba del cambio de tendencia de las ventas para este otoño...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/8996028-post1206.html



atman dijo:


> Enas noches, queridos... entro para acontecerles que resulta que cuando el Marianín dice que esto va parriba... hay gente que se lo cree o viceversa, que será más probable. La industria de la moda parece haber decidido que ya hemos tocado fondo. Cuando comencé a ver las presentaciones para el próximo otoño ya me pareció que algo había cambiado. Ahora puedo decir que es así. El "discurso" parte del argumento del "ea, ea, ya pasó, ves, no ha sido para tanto" y luego se divide en dos enfoques: "Don´t worry be happy" (bastante desenfadado, mucho empuje pero sin renunciar a los comodines y al fondo de armario) y "The New Normal" (más sobrio, presuntamente innovador, etc, etc.). Si me preguntan a mí, yo lo veo todo bastante decadente, pero bueno...
> 
> y hay ciertos... no sé si llamarlos rumores... no son rumores son ciertas impresiones de que en Chez Ortega están perdiendo el toque y no están sabiendo leer el mercado como hasta ahora. En fín, nada trágico ¿eh? A corto plazo ni se notará en las ventas, aunque tal vez sí en los resultados. Pero parece que la industria ha terminado de ahogar el talento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2013)

SUgerencias comer y beber Zaragoza? 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## malibux (17 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SUgerencias comer y beber Zaragoza?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



El Churrasco, calle francisco victoria, bastante bueno, no hay menu hoy, es lo malo.


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SUgerencias comer y beber Zaragoza?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Putas. Contactos putas en Zaragoza. Contactos con hombres, mujeres y parejas putas en Zaragoza

El que el primero sea un travestí es mera casualidad::


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

Bertok! 

postea la segunda parte del vídeo ése del youtube

1er aviso!!! :no:


----------



## egarenc (17 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo voy a vender las ACX para comprar mas abajo, sobre 9.50-9.30



te sale a cuenta vender para comprar apenas un 3-4% más abajo?


----------



## Chila (17 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SUgerencias comer y beber Zaragoza?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Un poco justos de tiempo si es para hoy, ¿no?
En la plaza los sitios y alrededores puede tapear con gusto usted.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertok!
> 
> postea la segunda parte del vídeo ése del youtube
> 
> 1er aviso!!! :no:



lo llevas bro )))

[YOUTUBE]yhfY_SRESUc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nlHOeew1Ksw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

forero medio en el furngol :

Bertok, no tienes ni pisca de conosimiento, eso o enlazas siempre la "intro" del vídeo ... me interesan en nudo y desenlace


----------



## egarenc (17 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sin duda Elysium que te muestra claramente el tipo de sociedad a la que nos dirigimos.



bien, ahora que he visto ambas, tengo que decir que tanto una como otra son recomendables.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> te sale a cuenta vender para comprar apenas un 3-4% más abajo?





Vendes por 3000 euros
Comisión: pongamos 8 euros
Compras por 3000 euros
Comisión: pongamos 8 euros

3% de caída: 90 euros

90 euros Vs 16 euros

si haces esto 1 vez cada mes, ya tienes 1000 pavos al año.


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Nov 2013)

*Ya era hora*

Mirad lo que me encontré ayer haciendo la compra, había un pasillo lleno listo para repartir antes de Navidad





[/URL]Uploaded with ImageShack.com[/IMG]

Como diría el jato... avisados estáis!


----------



## ane agurain (17 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Mirad lo que me encontré ayer haciendo la compra, había un pasillo lleno listo para repartir antes de Navidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también me acordé de él, en el Lidl al lado del Carrefour en Sestao.


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=yel...36#es_sm=122&espv=210&q=janet+yellen&tbm=isch

para l@s chopeadores PRO

después cuando empiece la fiessshhtaaa hay que ir bien surtidos 8:

de momento me van gustando







+







+







+


----------



## egarenc (17 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vendes por 3000 euros
> Comisión: pongamos 8 euros
> Compras por 3000 euros
> Comisión: pongamos 8 euros
> ...



no te digo que no, pero me suena a cuentolecherismo, no siempre vas a acertar, si vendes y la proxima la embestida a los 10 se supera con fuerza antes de la supuesta correción, se te queda cara de tonto por esos 3%, solo tontoro te estará agradecido.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Nov 2013)

---------- Post added 17-nov-2013 at 12:02 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> no te digo que no, pero me suena a cuentolecherismo, no siempre vas a acertar, si vendes y la proxima la embestida a los 10 se supera con fuerza antes de la supuesta correción, se te queda cara de tonto por esos 3%, solo tontoro te estará agradecido.



hombre, si supera los 10, entras con más cantidad, (para compensar la jatada) ya que se iría para arriba a largo


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

a la primera foto le ponemos una gafas + gorra y ...







:ouch:
::


----------



## hombre-mosca (17 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no te digo que no, pero me suena a cuentolecherismo, no siempre vas a acertar, si vendes y la proxima la embestida a los 10 se supera con fuerza antes de la supuesta correción, se te queda cara de tonto por esos 3%, solo tontoro te estará agradecido.









Piraton vigileme esas Eonas que el martes habra movimiento.

E.On und RWE: Milliarden von Schäuble? | von 4investors


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> lo llevas bro )))
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yhfY_SRESUc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nlHOeew1Ksw[/YOUTUBE]



Ni un puto thanks :8::8::8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Nov 2013)

Look son, whores.
Attention whores everywhere!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

amoossss amoossssss!!!

y mire que yo vendo mis thanks baratitos-baratitos Oijaaa

pero ezque me pone la peor parte de las pelis :no:


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2013)

Seguimiento del gráfico que les puse hace unas semanas... M200? No parece mal gancho.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Nov 2013)

Qué bueno! 

[YOUTUBE]PTUY16CkS-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

juanito a camacho ... camacho a gordillo ... centra gordillo ....... remata de cabeza de santillana y gooooollll goooollll
:XX:

la primera vez que lo vi fue en el blog de kujire :X :X


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pta-gf6JaHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2013)

Lo que estoy escuchando, buena música 8:

[YOUTUBE]yx2WHeGIQao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Nov 2013)

¿Taylor Swift?::

No le pega a usted nada.


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Taylor Swift?::
> 
> No le pega a usted nada.



Es una de las grandes cantantes y me gusta especialmente el tema con Tim McGraw y Keith Urban )))


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

ved, escuchad y aprended ::

[YOUTUBE]F2ixtq1jX20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2013)

mentan a forocoches y no a la burbuja, pero está de puta madre.

Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files


----------



## bertok (17 Nov 2013)

EL chaval es un fiera.

El viernes paga las fantas y se va a casa con dolor de guevos.

La táctica del sábado es infalible: folla seguro.

Mon, que jartá a reir con el puto pajarraco


----------



## tarrito (17 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> EL chaval es un fiera.
> 
> El viernes paga las fantas y se va a casa con dolor de guevos.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]D_XasU9pb-4[/YOUTUBE]


esta parte ya es un poco pr0n, avisado queda :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (17 Nov 2013)

vamos a ver si esta noche se puede hacer un trade. El último fue failed.


----------



## Chila (17 Nov 2013)

Jojojo Salvador Raya...está como unas maracas pobre chaval.
Lo han sacado alguna vez en RAC1...


----------



## Algas (17 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que estoy escuchando, buena música 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yx2WHeGIQao[/YOUTUBE]





::::::

[YOUTUBE]_tZn64XIHm4[/YOUTUBE]


:rolleye::rolleye::Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (18 Nov 2013)

Creo que el viernes dejé pendiente de poner algún gif o algo, así que a cambio traigo este video de la musa del hilo lavando su Mercedes. Espero lo disfruten.

[YOUTUBE]uPq7jVGPs3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Larry Summers IMF Speech On The Zero Lower Bound - Business Insider

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 00:30 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Lo que estoy escuchando, buena música 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yx2WHeGIQao[/YOUTUBE]



A la gente que se le respeta y admira en la música, no se le pone en público. Para mí Coone es de lo más que hay en la música y por eso no lo pongo.

Se nota que más que la música, te gusta la gatita.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es Toni Leblanc????


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

comienza una nueva semana y seguimos de momento con el lateral , sopor-te 9670 en cierre y resistencia central de bollinger en diario ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Nov 2013)

Guanos dias.

¿Que le pasó a Bankia a última hora el viernes? no me había fijado. ¿siguiendo la estela chicharrera o qué?


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Nov 2013)

entrada matutina en Bioserch...le toca subir a los .62. Quiero repetir a jugada de unas semanas de .50 a .58.


----------



## darwinn (18 Nov 2013)

madre mía Amper, por el barranco


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

chicharreros guanabes soltad to el papel , ultimo aviso :no:


----------



## amago45 (18 Nov 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> madre mía Amper, por el barranco



Mala pinta. Y eso que han conseguido un contrato con Telefónica. Alierta siempre echando una mano ... ... al cuello ;-)
Amper se adjudica el suministro de descodificadores a Telefónica en Latinoamérica


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

bueno, bueno, bueno, ...

van a estar imprimiendo hasta que reviente el juguete ..... y lo llaman nuevo paradigma como el que nos contaba Tito Greenspan respecto al efecto del incremento de la productividad en la eliminación de los ciclos económicos y por tanto la generación de un superciclo alcista. Así acabó como acabó.

Todo justificaciones para crear una nueva burbuja y poder esconder las miserias debajo de la alfombra.

[YOUTUBE]KYpVzBbQIX0[/YOUTUBE]

Todos estos asesinos están jugando sobre un tablero global decidiendo bajo hipótesis bastardas quién muere y quién no (la burbujas aniquilan a decenas de millones de pobres fuera del primer mundo). Han creado una tremenda burbuja de activos (BOLSA principalmente) para sostener de forma ficticia los balances de los bancos y poder seguir jugando y cobrando suculentos bonuses.

El principal enemigo del ser humano es el propio ser humano cegado de su avaricia.


----------



## Krim (18 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> bueno, bueno, bueno, ...
> 
> van a estar imprimiendo hasta que reviente el juguete ..... y lo llaman nuevo paradigma como el que nos contaba Tito Greenspan respecto al efecto del incremento de la productividad en la eliminación de los ciclos económicos y por tanto la generación de un superciclo alcista. Así acabó como acabó.
> 
> ...



Una burbuja de efectivo. Que genialidad, seguro que esta forma de que los pepitos se vayan de rositas no la visteis venir.


----------



## ane agurain (18 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Mala pinta. Y eso que han conseguido un contrato con Telefónica. Alierta siempre echando una mano ... ... al cuello ;-)
> Amper se adjudica el suministro de descodificadores a Telefónica en Latinoamérica



y todos los chicharros:

faes, tecnocom, zeltia... y llevo de todos ::


Tranquilidad porque sé que subirán, lo que me jode es no poder salir de alguno "bien" para tener liquidez...

Zeltia igual se va a 2.10 (me lo estoy pensando en salir)


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Una burbuja de efectivo. Que genialidad, seguro que esta forma de que los pepitos se vayan de rositas no la visteis venir.



uuuffff no es así.

Precisamente, la definición de pepito premium (en un pepito normal ocurre lo mismo pero en menor escala) es aquel que por una ansia wannabe se cipoteca más allá de lo permisible pensando en el cortoplacismo en vez de en la viabilidad del pago total de la cipoteca. Ya sabes los mantras, siempre sube, siempre lo podrás vender y migrar de Las Tablas a Valde-bobos, hay zonas y zonas, no sin mi zulo, ....

La realidad es que el pepito premium está sin blanca, ya sea por estar amortizando el megacipotecón (la menor de las veces) o porque el ritmo de vida wannabe + cipoteca le fagocita 4.000 - 5.000 leuros al mes. Esto le deja sin capacidad de inversión en activos de bolsa que es donde se está produciendo el burbujón.

Total, que por la parte de la inversión no parece que el pepito o premium se esté beneficiando en exceso.

Por otra parte, tanto las burbujas como los planes de traspaso de las deudas de los bancos a las entidades públicas / estados están haciendo que se disparen las *políticas de contención del déficit social y no de las mamandurrias, pérdida de derechos sociales, rebajas salariales e inestabilidad laboral*. El caldo de cultivo perfecto para que el premium siga desarrollando su drogadicción wannabita.

*El verdadero paganini en occidente de esta crisis ha sido y está siendo el pepito premium* que ha sacrificado toda su vida en un juego en el que la banca, una vez más, tenía las cartas marcadas. Lo hemos visto /l leído muchas veces a lo largo de la historia.

El resto hemos sido robados pero no sentenciados.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

amonoh alcistillas :Baile:

el ibex esta ya demasiado sobrevendido y con su soportazo 9670 aguantando durante varias sesiones , el objetivo 10220 pronto sera alcanzado :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh alcistillas :Baile:
> 
> el ibex esta ya demasiado sobrevendido y con su soportazo 9670 aguantando durante varias sesiones , el objetivo 10220 pronto sera alcanzado :Aplauso:



Dios te oiga, pero como te dije el otro día no será tan fácil. Además tenemos a los chicharrones en mode canario de la mina.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

este ultimo rabazo alcista sera protagonizado por los valores fueltes , los chicharros ya alcanzaron su techo ienso:


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

Up up up, seguimos con la barra libre y encima dando de comer al follaburras.

El dax ya en 9200, y aun buscando al que nos robo la cartera. Jur jur. No existen  para ello.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 11:08 ----------

@Bertok, esta ud. en forma hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

hola que aze inversobres , rabiando otra vez ? ienso:

con tanto rabazo deberias andar contento :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

Caldo matutino: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cial-marca-nuevo-record-12-67-septiembre.html


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (18 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.
Entro para comentarles que por la mañana temprano entré de nuevo en natraceutical en 0,284 y tal y tal

Vaya día de rico de guano la ostia :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

Calopez ya estas haciendo el mono con el server??


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

cerramos largos 9705-9765 cargamos cortos , en esta zona es donde se puede joder el rabazo alcista ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Nov 2013)

Al final compré unas DIAS. SL en 6.25.


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

Bueno maeses, nos vemos alla sobre las 16:00h-17:00h volando por encima de los 1800 esperos. Hasta entonces, disfruten del dia alla donde no llueva.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Bueno maeses, nos vemos alla sobre las 16:00h-17:00h volando por encima de los 1800 esperos. Hasta entonces, disfruten del dia alla donde no llueva.



los gringos ya no pueden subir mas , su configuracion es bajista


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

e.on mola


----------



## MattCoy (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos ya no pueden subir mas , su configuracion es bajista



Ya...

O sea que nosotros vamos en busca de nuevos maximos, y los gringos bajan.

Mire usted, que aunque sea posible, me cuesta creerlo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

pues hace muy poco paso eso 

el ibex va a alcanzar el objetivo 10220 de una forma o de otra , ya sea rebotando desde el cierre del gap 9470 o desde donde estamos ahora , superando el central de bollinger , de momento seguimos metidos en el lateral .


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Ya...
> 
> O sea que nosotros vamos en busca de nuevos maximos, y los gringos bajan.
> 
> Mire usted, que aunque sea posible, me cuesta creerlo



Esta de moda papertradear haciendo el pino. Asi le va, todo al reves.

Usa va a rondar los 19xx para el rally de fin de anho. De momento ahora mismo estan empezando a volar junto con el dax.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

veo pullbacks , en el eurostoxx al triangulo expansivo y en el sp500 a la cuña , que culminara con el cierre del gap 1733 ienso:


----------



## Galifrey (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> e.on mola



¿Esta es la buena, maestro, o volverá ha hacer el baile de todas las semanas?


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Amper, qué bueno fue salirse al perder los 1,20 euros. Está haciendo lo típico previo desplome porque perdió los 1,20 euros que sí que no y sin desplomes. Pero poco a poco pica hacia abajo y los gacelos van bajando unos centimillos el stop porque no ven que se desplome.

Lo que suele ocurrir es que el velote rojo que confirma la bajada se produce desde más abajo por lo que el gacelo ya se convierte en inversor a largo o en su defecto se marca como objetivo esperar al mínimo anterior que fue por debajo de 1 euros. Cuando llegue ahí, si lo pierde ........... ya está claro: gacelo inversor forever.


El valor está perdiendo contacto con el terrero que es traccionable para recuperar los 1,20 euros. Un poquito más abajo y se cae por el barranco.
Lo mismo podemos comprarla a 0,60 euros si bien seguro que cuando estuviera por ahí daría miedo.

Vamos a poner negro sobre blanco:
Capitaliza 50 millones y tiene una deuda de 120 millones. Eso no se sostiene porque además los vencimientos son cercanos y el negocio tira hacia abajo. De hecho, más les vale que refinancien el mes que viene porque no sé si se les va a permitir más waivers. El único clavo al que se amarran es a la entrada de Bañuelos pero hay que interpretar bien ese movimiento. Simplemente es ganar tiempo en la confianza de que los negocios mejoren. Tal cual como hizo ZijoPuta con España pero pasó lo que pasó porque el negocio requería más tiempo.

SOLO SUBIRÁ EN EL MEDIO PLAZO SI EL NEGOCIO SUBE. Si no, será un default más que reconvertirá totalmente el perímetro de la empresa ............. y a un colega mío directivo irá a la puta calle.
Si suena la flauta ................ será un pelotazo impresionante porque el apalancamiento a rebalancear en el EV es ideal.

P.D: Tengan como referencia a Prisa. Siempre termina bajando porque el negocio no tira ........... y además en este valor no terminan de vender. Al final les va a salir bien porque sus activos están ganando mucha revalorización como sucede en TimoCinco.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 11:53 ----------




Galifrey dijo:


> ¿Esta es la buena, maestro, o volverá ha hacer el baile de todas las semanas?



Si te digo la verdad, apenas la miro porque solo pongo foco en el trading rabioso. A e.on le veo en el muy largo plazo para trincar los dividendos y tener de alguna forma dinero protegido de las manos de Montonto por si le diera por confiscar el dinero de los españoles.

Eso sí, si dobla a un año vista, la pulo saltando del tren ........... que no sería la primera vez :rolleye:


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Nov 2013)

Les dejo un regalito. El libro de inversion mas caro del mundo -Nuevo por 4000 $. Acepto donativos de tan solo el 10% de su valor 






Margin of Safety: Risk-Averse Value Investing Strategies for the Thoughtful Investor: Seth A. Klarman: 9780887305108: Amazon.com: Books

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e03whpeueogdbl9/Seth%20A.%20Klarman%20Margin%20of%20Safety_1991.pdf


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

Ya volvimos al lateral 9750-10k. Otra semana mas encerrados en la misma celda.

A ver como se portan los 9800.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 12:23 ----------

Temblando, a punto de cepillarselos. Como lo hagan, a preparar collarines.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Les dejo un regalito. El libro de inversion mas caro del mundo -Nuevo por 4000 $. Acepto donativos de tan solo el 10% de su valor



Genial!  Muchísimas gracias!!

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 12:34 ----------

Las americanas van preparando los motores en premarket:

S&P +0.12%
Nasdaq +0.10%
Dow +0.17%

Parece que van a tener buen día:
Boeing Co +3.61%
Exxon Mobil Corp +1.29%
General Motors Co +1.24%

Boeing va especialmente bien debido a los cojocontratos que está sacando, si no recuerdo mal por valor de unos 90.000 Millones de dolares.


----------



## MattCoy (18 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Esta de moda papertradear haciendo el pino. Asi le va, todo al reves.
> 
> Usa va a rondar los 19xx para el rally de fin de anho. De momento ahora mismo estan empezando a volar junto con el dax.



Mi analisis es similar al suyo.

Preveo que si no pasa "nada raro", podemos llegar a ver antes de final de año un 1950 en el SP, entendiendo por raro el dejar de darle a la impresora...

Eso nos podria llevar a un 11000-11500 del IBEX, pero vamos, mi operativa la tengo clara. Llevo largos desde 9650 con SL 9590 que voy a cerrar si nos acercamos al 10000. En el 10000 abriré cortos con SL 10100 (ya lo he hecho anteriormente con buenos resultados), si nos vamos para abajo, seguimos laterales y sacaré tajada. Si se superan los maximos previos (10060 creo que era) nos podemos ir para arriba, pero le doy un margen de 40 puntos extra, que si llegamos a ese nivel, es que me habré equivocado y esto vuelve a ser alcista, por lo que sería el momento de abrir largos con objetivo en los alrededores del 11000 y stop dinamico.

En grandes rasgos es asi como lo veo. Por cierto, resisitencia del 9800 pulverizada, si aguanta hasta el cierre por encima, será una muy buena señal.


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

No van a dejar la impresora tan facil. Ven que resulta y saldran de la burbuja inmo con burbuja de bolsa + deuda.

El dow esta en 16k ya, hay voces que decian que terminaba el anho en 2000 el sp. No andaran muy lejos. Lo impresionante es lo del DAX, ahi si que hay burbujon y dinero inyectado.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Mi analisis es similar al suyo.
> 
> Preveo que si no pasa "nada raro", podemos llegar a ver antes de final de año un 1950 en el SP, entendiendo por raro el dejar de darle a la impresora...
> 
> ...




Pues estaría de puta madre que se fuera por encima de los oncemiles porque se ganaríamos pasta gansa.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 12:51 ----------

no se atreven con los 1,800 en SP fuera de sesión. Vamos a ver lo que sucede a las 14:30. Puede ser peligroso que se superen los 1,800 SP antes del comienzo de sesión y luego se comience a vender con fuerza de 15:30 a 16:00.

Todo muy especulativo pero quizá haya margen para una sesión divertida. Are you ready to party?.


----------



## Xiux (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> e.on mola



ahi ahi! que vuelen


----------



## MattCoy (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues estaría de puta madre que se fuera por encima de los oncemiles porque se ganaríamos pasta gansa.



A mi me da igual para donde vaya... para arriba o para abajo.

Si me equivoco en el sentido en el que va a ir, SL y a estudiar entrada en el otro lado.

Al fin y al cabo, como creo que lei una vez, lo menos importante es saber en que lado estar. Es saber ver cuando te has equivocado...

Yo muchas veces, escribo mis operativas por aqui, antes en otro foro, o las anoto en una nota que tengo en el escritorio del portatil, para poder ver lo que pensaba en el momento en que abrí una operación y darme cuenta antes de si me he equivocado o no. Como creo que nos pasa a todos, fallo más veces de las que acierto (aunque ultimamente me sorprende el porcentaje de aciertos que llevo), pero procuro perder poco cuando fallo.


----------



## Topongo (18 Nov 2013)

Yo estoy que no se en que cojones voy a meter mis ultimos eurillos de lp para dividendo...
alguna idea por ahí?


----------



## inversobres (18 Nov 2013)

Por encima de 11K a que coste???? por que como sea a golpe de impuesto, rescate, inyeccion, impuesto... y ya me pierdo, prefiero que no ganen dinero. Es la clave, solo vamos a subir por medio de ayudas a bancos, punto.


----------



## MattCoy (18 Nov 2013)

Por cierto 9850... chupinazo


----------



## Abner (18 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 9615f tocado (9617f). Ahora, leoncios güenos, a por el 9785 y el 9861 que están pendientes.
> 
> Chsst, y sin rechistar. De seguido y parriba.
> 
> ¿Cuela?



¿Va a colar?


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Qué dolor mis Bankias. Iluso de mí, yo que pensaba que acompañarían al IBEX en la subida :cook:. 
Ya soy Bankiero a largo, con Pandoro de cotitular en la cuenta ::.
(esperemos que sean despiojes sanos y baja para coger impulso y tal).
Menos mal que las Iberdrolas y ferroviales aguantan el tipo.

¿Y esta subida con todo el IBEX en verde? ¿ya ha empezado el rally navideño?


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Qué dolor mis Bankias. Iluso de mí, yo que pensaba que acompañarían al IBEX en la subida :cook:.
> Ya soy Bankiero a largo, con Pandoro de cotitular en la cuenta ::.
> ...



Yo estoy por dejarle esta semana una orden 0,89. No creo que bajen mas de 0,87

Donde aun no me he atevido es en MTS


----------



## Hannibal (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Qué dolor mis Bankias. Iluso de mí, yo que pensaba que acompañarían al IBEX en la subida :cook:.
> Ya soy Bankiero a largo, con Pandoro de cotitular en la cuenta ::.
> ...



El Ibex si, pero los chicharros premium no. Mis tecnocom me están haciendo un bonito agujero :: las faes al menos parece que se entonan un poco.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 12:51 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]no se atreven con los 1,800 en SP fuera de sesión. Vamos a ver lo que sucede a las 14:30. Puede ser peligroso que se superen los 1,800 SP antes del comienzo de sesión y luego se comience a vender con fuerza de 15:30 a 16:00.
> 
> Todo muy especulativo pero quizá haya margen para una sesión divertida. Are you ready to party?.



Parece que el SP está cogiendo carrerilla. Me parece que hoy fulmina los 1.800 sin pestañear como siga así!


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Yo estoy por dejarle esta semana una orden 0,89. No creo que bajen mas de 0,87
> 
> Donde aun no me he atevido es en MTS



Si llegara ahí sería procupante. 
Hoy está moviendo más de 51 millones de acciones y lo que queda. Aquí se está cociendo algo y alguien está acaparando, tiene más pinta de despioje que de caída a los infiernos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si llegara ahí sería procupante.
> Hoy está moviendo más de 51 millones de acciones y lo que queda. Aquí se está cociendo algo y alguien está acaparando, tiene más pinta de despioje que de caída a los infiernos.



Ostia pues el Carlos Maria dice que por debajo de 0,87 incluso ::

https://twitter.com/Bolsacarlosmari


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Qué dolor mis Bankias. Iluso de mí, yo que pensaba que acompañarían al IBEX en la subida :cook:.
> Ya soy Bankiero a largo, con Pandoro de cotitular en la cuenta ::.
> ...



0.90 tienen la culpa...creo.


----------



## Xiux (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Qué dolor mis Bankias. Iluso de mí, yo que pensaba que acompañarían al IBEX en la subida :cook:.
> Ya soy Bankiero a largo, con Pandoro de cotitular en la cuenta ::.
> ...



te acompaño con el mismo sentimiento, ahora que se baje rápido pandoro de este viaje ::::


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Nov 2013)

Buen reward today para las eonas, las mantengo, creo que continuaran reduciendo deuda y por lo tanto reequilibrando el EV, el famoso EV del que tanto se ha hablado en este foro. ¿Alguien sabe si ya han anunciado dividendos a pagar en 2014?


----------



## Xiux (18 Nov 2013)

Alguno sabe que resistencias tiene por delante E.on?


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> A mi me da igual para donde vaya... para arriba o para abajo.
> 
> Si me equivoco en el sentido en el que va a ir, SL y a estudiar entrada en el otro lado.
> 
> ...



es buen "algodón" para mejorar la operativa constante. Más que al mercado, se trata de conocer al mismo trader.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 14:02 ----------




Xiux dijo:


> Alguno sabe que resistencias tiene por delante E.on?



La importante está en 28 euros.:8:


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo estoy que no se en que cojones voy a meter mis ultimos eurillos de lp para dividendo...
> alguna idea por ahí?



Ferrovial??? Reparten 0.4 brutos el 10 diciembre.


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

Bankia acabará hoy en verde, o al menos tiene toda la pinta. 
Más de 62 millones está moviendo ya. Pase lo que pase nos vamos a divertir.


----------



## Topongo (18 Nov 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ferrovial??? Reparten 0.4 brutos el 10 diciembre.



Si, ya me comentó tono lo de ferrovial, el tema es que me parece bastante baja la RPD apenas un 2,5%, ya tengo enagas,iberdrola,santander,telefonica y bueno, estaba mas entre BME aunque esté cara no deja de ser un 7,5% anual o alguna otra, pero es que lo veo todo carísimo...


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Food for thought

Inflationary Deflation: Creating A New Bubble In Money


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Si, ya me comentó tono lo de ferrovial, el tema es que me parece bastante baja la RPD apenas un 2,5%, ya tengo enagas,iberdrola,santander,telefonica y bueno, estaba mas entre BME aunque esté cara no deja de ser un 7,5% anual o alguna otra, pero es que lo veo todo carísimo...



Este año dará un 0,75 ctm de dividendo total. Viene a ser un 6% si consigues comprarla por debajo de 14€ (estos días a 13,80 se pudo conseguir)


----------



## Topongo (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Este año dará un 0,75 ctm de dividendo total. Viene a ser un 6% si consigues comprarla por debajo de 14€ (estos días a 13,80 se pudo conseguir)



0,65 este año, 1.25 el pasado y 0.50 el anterior, lo que pasa que no me acaba de convencer... será una chorrada pero no me da buen feeling.
De todas formas muchas gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2013)

jatenciooo!!!

se juega sus whiskas premium de la cena vs mi copa de chocolate de postre ...

a que vemos hoy en Ibex un "reveeersaaal de mi vidaaaa" Camacho dixit???
:


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

no voy a levantar el culo en una hora del sillón. A las 14:30 podría haber un buen movimiento.


----------



## Xiux (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> es buen "algodón" para mejorar la operativa constante. Más que al mercado, se trata de conocer al mismo trader.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 14:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Ahí ahí seguro que las suelto, y si pasa un año mejor para dejarle menos a nuestro socio Montoro

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> 0,65 este año, 1.25 el pasado y 0.50 el anterior, lo que pasa que no me acaba de convencer... será una chorrada pero no me da buen feeling.
> De todas formas muchas gracias por tu opinión.



Eso es, el segudo dividendo será entre 0,2 y 0,3 (0,65-0,7 total). La cuestión es que si vas a largo (más de 13 m3ses) pillarás el 3º. 
Por lo demás Ferrovial a mí me da buena espina, su fundamental no tiene mucho defecto que ponerle y sus ingresos fuertes son fijos. Los dividendos son a cuenta de beneficios directamente, no a ampliaciones dilutivas.


----------



## Krim (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> no voy a levantar el culo en una hora del sillón. A las 14:30 podría haber un buen movimiento.



Querrá usted decir 15:30.

Veremos... sin movimientos de en verga dura por ahora en el pre.


----------



## ponzi (18 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Yo estoy que no se en que cojones voy a meter mis ultimos eurillos de lp para dividendo...
> alguna idea por ahí?



Buscar dividendos y de forma desesperada es la mejor forma para acabar arruinado.Vale mas comprar empresas infravaloradas que dividendos que a saber como seran en el futuro


----------



## Topongo (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Eso es, el segudo dividendo será entre 0,2 y 0,3 (0,65-0,7 total). La cuestión es que si vas a largo (más de 13 m3ses) pillarás el 3º.
> Por lo demás Ferrovial a mí me da buena espina, su fundamental no tiene mucho defecto que ponerle y sus ingresos fuertes son fijos. Los dividendos son a cuenta de beneficios directamente, no a ampliaciones dilutivas.



El tema es el coste de oportunidad, cual es más interesante a l/p enagas(ya la tengo) que da un dividendo similar y es la REE del gas, aumentando dividendo año a año y un monopolio, BME otro monopolio y un 7,5% de dividendo o ferrovial... a mi me cuesta decidirme por esta ultima pero la voy a remirar otra vez a ver si me acaba por entrar.
Con esta parte de la pasta voy a largo si, a acciones de no tocar, hay otro parte dedicada al chicharreo , vamos a la ludopatía.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 14:57 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Eso es, el segudo dividendo será entre 0,2 y 0,3 (0,65-0,7 total). La cuestión es que si vas a largo (más de 13 m3ses) pillarás el 3º.
> Por lo demás Ferrovial a mí me da buena espina, su fundamental no tiene mucho defecto que ponerle y sus ingresos fuertes son fijos. Los dividendos son a cuenta de beneficios directamente, no a ampliaciones dilutivas.



El tema es encontrar que está infravalorado, eso es lo complicado, a ver no busco de forma desesperada, sino me habría metido con todo en TEF en su dia o Santander a 14 etc...


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Querrá usted decir 15:30.
> 
> Veremos... sin movimientos de en verga dura por ahora en el pre.



los cuartos se juegan en el pre-market a partir de las 14:30. Luego la hora importante son las 16:00.


----------



## alimon (18 Nov 2013)

En espera de las 15:30 @janus dixit.

Las BIO peponeando. A Ebro se comenta que le quedan ya sobre 2 millones de acciones, por lo que igual es el momento de coger los últimos billetes en ese barco.

Y EZE, ha rebotado en el 50% fibo de la subida, con mucha fuerza ahora mismo, recuperando hasta ahora el canal acelerado de subida previo. Veremos el cierre, sería bueno por encima de 0,385 y muy bueno mas arriba. Desconozco el motivo, se habla de la entrada de un fondo de inversión suizo en la empresa.


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

Vean el timeframe del SP en diario con dos años de filtro. Cuanto más arriba está, más acelera la pendiente. Es impresionante.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 15:24 ----------

hay movimientos en los europedos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> jatenciooo!!!
> 
> se juega sus whiskas premium de la cena vs mi copa de chocolate de postre ...
> 
> ...



MV el zahori va corto pensando en que nos vamos a los 9400 , pero ahora mismo hemos roto por arriba , falta que cerremos encima del central de bollinger y nos vamos a los 10220 , ya sabe hasta el rabo todo es toro , esperemos al cierre 

los gringos ya no tienen fuelza :abajo:

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 15:27 ----------




Abner dijo:


> ¿Va a colar?



no va a colar , tenga FED en que el guanerismo va a llegar :no:


----------



## Krim (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean el timeframe del SP en diario con dos años de filtro. Cuanto más arriba está, más acelera la pendiente. Es impresionante.



Creo que el término técnico para eso es "exponencial", y describe un crecimiento acelerado y sin nada que lo controle de...algo. Población de conejos en Australia, neutrones libres en Hiroshima, dinero en circulación en el sistema...

Cosas muy diferentes pero con algo en común: Nunca acaban bien :cook:


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Creo que el término técnico para eso es "exponencial", y describe un crecimiento acelerado y sin nada que lo controle de...algo. Población de conejos en Australia, neutrones libres en Hiroshima, dinero en circulación en el sistema...
> 
> Cosas muy diferentes pero con algo en común: Nunca acaban bien :cook:



Cambiamos la escala a logarítmica y tó solucionao ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

1.800 puntitos. Verde Ana Bottle.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

tendremos rally de navidad pero antes cerraremos el gap 1733 del sp500 el 2980 del eurostoxxx50 y el 9470 del ibex ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Hoy les leo desde primera línea. Soltadas las BKIA 0.938-0.980.
JC Penney en maniobra rocket jump. Eran largos desde 8.60$.

Orden de venta en Amper 1.14€. A ver si me sueltan o se me quedan para la eternidad


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el zahori va corto pensando en que nos vamos a los 9400 , pero ahora mismo hemos roto por arriba , falta que cerremos encima del central de bollinger y nos vamos a los 10220 , ya sabe hasta el rabo todo es toro , esperemos al cierre
> 
> los gringos ya no tienen fuelza :abajo:
> 
> ...



me parece a mí que tu palo de zahorí es de tipo briofita al carecer de raiz, tallo y hojas además de no tener flores ni frutos. Reproducción asexual vía esporulación. Vamos que lo que se dice un musgo chunguete que no sirve para mucho y menos para predecir lo que hará la bolsa.


----------



## MattCoy (18 Nov 2013)

Momento clave, a ver si el 9800 aguanta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Nov 2013)

Yo solo venia a decirle al bueno de Inversobres que las tilas en el mercadona estan muy buenas, no me quiero imaginar como estara con los 1800 PUNTAZOS del sp1800.

Un poco de descando y a por los 1910 puntos y rematar los 2000. ¿Como era aquello de...los proximos 100 puntos no se hacia donde seran, los proximos 1000 seran hacia arriba?

Sargento quizas con estas plusvis los managers de gual estri compren en valde-bobos, no?


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vean el timeframe del SP en diario con dos años de filtro. Cuanto más arriba está, más acelera la pendiente. Es impresionante.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 15:24 ----------
> 
> hay movimientos en los europedos.



Mientras, el apalancamiento en máximos históricos... están criando otros viernes negro. Lo jodido es saber cuando... Claro esto se compensa con que los cortos de cobertura están tambien a tope... Aquí algunos están ganando muchíiiisimo dinero y no somos ninguno de nosotros.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> me parece a mí que tu palo de zahorí es de tipo briofita al carecer de raiz, tallo y hojas además de no tener flores ni frutos. Reproducción asexual vía esporulación. Vamos que lo que se dice un musgo chunguete que no sirve para mucho y menos para predecir lo que hará la bolsa.



como le gustan los palos señol janus , es ustec botanico o algo asi ? ienso:


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como le gustan los palos señol janus , es ustec botanico o algo asi ? ienso:



no pero tengo "cormo". No me gusta para nada la clasificación talofita.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Que cosa más fea está haciendo el Nasdaq.... 
Este todavía no se ha enterado de que tiene que subir.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

bueno se acabo el rebotito , si se fijan en los indicadores en diario del sp500 , se esta repitiendo la tipica configuracion bajista en estocastico y macd 

el ibex en cuanto ceda su soportazo 9670 en cierre nos vamos a los 9400 :Baile:


----------



## atman (18 Nov 2013)

Salidas de flujos de capital de Estados Unidos 106.000 millones. Ha jodido el saldo de los últimos 5 meses. Feo, feo...


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2013)

le veo cenando pienso seco remojao en agua del grifo ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> no pero tengo "cormo". No me gusta para nada la clasificación talofita.



menudo especialista en palos esta hecho ustec señol janus , no da ni una :ouch:

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 16:04 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> le veo cenando pienso seco remojao en agua del grifo ienso:



y eso porque ? ienso: MV va corto desde los 9765 y con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Nov 2013)

Se ha quedado en nada el rebotillo...:ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Vended toda la renta variable e iros al monte 8:8:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vended toda la renta variable e iros al monte 8:8:8:



no sera nada , caer un poco mas para iniciar el rally de navidad , son pullbacks sanos :Baile:

pullback a la cuña del sp500 y al triangulo expansivo del eurostoxxx50 , luego vendra el rabazo alcista que hara rabiar de lo lindo a nuestro amigo inversobres


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo especialista en palos esta hecho ustec señol janus , no da ni una :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 16:04 ----------
> 
> ...



sabes que te lo digo con cariño: palo y zanahoria.::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> sabes que te lo digo con cariño: palo y zanahoria.::



todo lo ve palo señol janus , hagaselo mirar :fiufiu:


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Nov 2013)

Vaya hombre, ahora que MTS recorta y se pone un poco a tiro, me rayo porque esta va a ser la 3ª sesion con la misma puñetera vela sin apenas cuerpo. 
Alguien dentro que de su opinion?


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> sabes que te lo digo con cariño: palo y zanahoria.::



¿y exactamente cómo es el tratamiento?

¿alguna vía de administración "preferente"? 
¿aquí funciona lo del "piensa mal y acertarás"? ::


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

gamesa se puede pegar un buen paseo a la baja. Tras mucho tiempo, el último máximo no ha superado y consolidado el anterior. Es la definición de techo, queda por confirmar la bajada.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 16:32 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> todo lo ve palo señol janus , hagaselo mirar :fiufiu:



palo - mitas

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 16:33 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> ¿y exactamente cómo es el tratamiento?
> 
> ¿alguna vía de administración "preferente"?
> ¿aquí funciona lo del "piensa mal y acertarás"? ::



jadlperrldorperri es totalmente contrarian.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 16:35 ----------

está comenzando el movimiento, let's party.


----------



## Gratidianus (18 Nov 2013)

Llevo arcelor desde muy abajo y con dinero metido. Me ha funcionado un stop amplio e ir recorriendolo. La accion es muy nerviosa y cuando corrige lo hace con fuerza, pero, aun dando sintomas de agotamiento varias veces, sigue subiendo.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

¿Alguién está dentro de 3D Systems?


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Interesantísimo programa no apto para siempre alcistas.

Es bueno saber donde estamos

La fiebre optimista - Economía Directa 08-11-2013 en mp3 (08/11 a las 17:06:07) 01:03:13 2533070 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

intento de ataque a la resistencia central de bollinger que se salda con reversal , los 9400 nos esperan :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> intento de ataque a la resistencia central de bollinger que se salda con reversal , los 9400 nos esperan :Baile:



cual es esa resistencia?


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Alguién está dentro de 3D Systems?



Yo acabo de solar 100 vjet a 64,30, ya solo me quedan 100 que no se que hacer con ellas. Si verlas bajar hasta el precio de compra o venderlas mañana a 70:: solo estan cotizando con un price/book de 700 y un per de 589, no se, dandole vueltas igual estan carillas::

Edito para ver que ya estan a 66,X:8:


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo acabo de solar 100 vjet a 64,30, ya solo me quedan 100 que no se que hacer con ellas. Si verlas bajar hasta el precio de compra o venderlas mañana a 70:: solo estan cotizando con un price/book de 700 y un per de 589, no se, dandole vueltas igual estan carillas::



La verdad es que con 3D Systems estoy igual. No he vendido nada todavía pero llevo un 19% de plusvis en los últimos 11 días y me da no se qué mantenerlas...
Creo que le meteré un trailing stop de un 4% y a correr. 
Si se cae fuera de sesión pues habrá que aguantarse con lo que venga...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cual es esa resistencia?



central de bollinger en diario , viene siendo el protagonista de este lateral 8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad es que con 3D Systems estoy igual. No he vendido nada todavía pero llevo un 19% de plusvis en los últimos 11 días y me da no se qué mantenerlas...
> Creo que le meteré un trailing stop de un 4% y a correr.
> Si se cae fuera de sesión pues habrá que aguantarse con lo que venga...



A mi 3d systems no es de la que mas me guste para el largo plazo. Crecimiento inorganico, dilucion, splits, el ceo vendiendo acciones...me salta el sentido aracnido, pero con ese margen que tienes yo las aguantaria.


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> A mi 3d systems no es de la que mas me guste para el largo plazo. Crecimiento inorganico, dilucion, splits, el ceo vendiendo acciones...me salta el sentido aracnido, pero con ese margen que tienes yo las aguantaria.



Si. A mi también me mosquea bastante pero por otro GE está empezando a usar ese tipo de tecnología de forma más o menos extendida para fabricación y se rumorea que podría estar interesada en la compra de 3D Systems. 
Se también habló hace algún tiempo de IBM pero con los problemas que tienen de liquidez ahora mismo es bastante menos probable.
Ya veremos donde acaba el tema pero en peores plazas hemos toreado eso sí ::


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo acabo de solar 100 vjet a 64,30, ya solo me quedan 100 que no se que hacer con ellas. Si verlas bajar hasta el precio de compra o venderlas mañana a 70:: solo estan cotizando con un price/book de 700 y un per de 589, no se, dandole vueltas igual estan carillas::
> 
> Edito para ver que ya estan a 66,X:8:



Joder con las putas burbujas, que coraje da verlas engordar y estar fuera :´(


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Nov 2013)

Abner que han hecho los leoncillos, muy raro han movido paquetes muy pequeños
acumularon 300 contratos?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Nov 2013)

día 2 chicharril

y llevo de todo

pero mañana me quito

y seguro que sube


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> día 2 chicharril
> 
> y llevo de todo
> 
> ...



No se queje, EZE y Natraceutica nos han recuperado algo.
Arriba ese ánimo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Piraton vigileme esas Eonas que el martes habra movimiento.
> 
> E.On und RWE: Milliarden von Schäuble? | von 4investors









... Y mañana hay baile, a ver que dicen los jueces ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ... Y mañana hay baile, a ver que dicen los jueces ...



Estoy de fuera, lo único que puedo vigilar son picos nevados y vacas pastando... 

Cómo va la cosa?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## hombre-mosca (18 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy de fuera, lo único que puedo vigilar son picos nevados y vacas pastando...
> 
> Cómo va la cosa?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Los 14,20 los tocaran mañana en algun momento. Romper los 14,70 a ver si nos los regalan para poco antes de navidad.

Si mañana les sale favorable (+0,20Eur divi), y las negociaciones de la Coalicion van como estaba previsto. Cruzamos los dedos.


----------



## boquiman (18 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Interesantísimo programa no apto para siempre alcistas.
> 
> Es bueno saber donde estamos
> 
> La fiebre optimista - Economía Directa 08-11-2013 en mp3 (08/11 a las 17:06:07) 01:03:13 2533070 - iVoox



Muy bueno el audio... hablan de unos meses para que algún muro de contención pueda ceder...

Otros 2 que no pierden la perspectiva y saben perfectamente donde estamos:

Clive Maund

Radar Market


----------



## silverwindow (18 Nov 2013)

el burbujon biblico de la bolsa USA toca su fin


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Muy bueno el audio... hablan de unos meses para que algún muro de contención pueda ceder...
> 
> Otros 2 que no pierden la perspectiva y saben perfectamente donde estamos:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Qué bueno el Clivemaund


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Ostia pues el Carlos Maria dice que por debajo de 0,87 incluso ::
> 
> https://twitter.com/Bolsacarlosmari



Soy seguidor de su blog  y es muy bueno, pero también falla. Carlos María no dice nada, comenta lo que observa en su AT que es bastante discutible en este caso.

Hoy han movido más de 90 millones. 
Se rumorea que están conteniendo el precio (se puede ver en los velones que meten hacia bajo) para recomprar más barato (autocartera) especialmente a los tenedores de acciones procedentes del canje de deuda subordinada. Los que compraron deuda subordinada recuperarían su dinero si la acción llega a 1,30 (lo mismo que el FROB), parece que interesa meterles miedo de que la acción no llegará a ese precio y están ofreciendo comprárselas en las oficinas un poco por encima del precio de mercado a los que han pedido arbitraje.


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si. A mi también me mosquea bastante pero por otro GE está empezando a usar ese tipo de tecnología de forma más o menos extendida para fabricación y se rumorea que podría estar interesada en la compra de 3D Systems.
> Se también habló hace algún tiempo de IBM pero con los problemas que tienen de liquidez ahora mismo es bastante menos probable.
> Ya veremos donde acaba el tema pero en peores plazas hemos toreado eso sí ::



Las patentes creo que cumplen en febrero del 2014, aunque no lo parezca es una tecnologia que tiene ya 20 años. En el mundo 3d se va a meter todo el mundo,porque es el futuro. Al final habra alguna compra que otra por parte de las grandes, pero no puedes comprar una accion por ese motivo. Pero a estos precios esta todo descontado. Si hubiera una correccion importante yo si entrare con una posicion grande en Arcam Ab, que es la que realmetne me gusta de este mundo.

Se rumorea que Rolls Royce tiene ya una tecnologia unos añitos por delante de todas las empresas que cotizan. Y cuando a IBM, GE, etc les de por entrar...

Los 70 de VJET ni siquiera para mañana, 69$ ahora...


----------



## tesorero (18 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Amper, qué bueno fue salirse al perder los 1,20 euros. Está haciendo lo típico previo desplome porque perdió los 1,20 euros que sí que no y sin desplomes. Pero poco a poco pica hacia abajo y los gacelos van bajando unos centimillos el stop porque no ven que se desplome.
> 
> Lo que suele ocurrir es que el velote rojo que confirma la bajada se produce desde más abajo por lo que el gacelo ya se convierte en inversor a largo o en su defecto se marca como objetivo esperar al mínimo anterior que fue por debajo de 1 euros. Cuando llegue ahí, si lo pierde ........... ya está claro: gacelo inversor forever.
> 
> ...



Con ese dato, podemos ir haciendo la cuenta R/r.
Precio objetivo: 1,70 € (puede ser infinito y más allá, pero seamos "prudentes")
Precio de compra: 0,60 € (o alrededores)
S.L.: 0,00 € (aquí "negatifos" total)

R= 1,10 €
r =0,60 €
R/r= 1,833... €

Creo que lo mejor es esperar pacientemente más abajo, en Janus price, en plan macho alfa, que no confundir con Zahorí harto de palos.

Aquí hay que afinar porque se juega a todo o nada.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Ya me da cosa poner estos temas en el jilo ...

[YOUTUBE]ogYgJjgPq-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2013)

Oído en tv. 
En el examen a la banca española no se va a penalizar que estén hasta las cejas de deuda española porque no es un de riesgo.

[Y no dicen por ahí que está a uno o dos escalones del bono basura? ::]
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2013)

Empezó el guano a conciencia...


----------



## Gratidianus (18 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya me da cosa poner estos temas en el jilo ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ogYgJjgPq-4[/YOUTUBE]




Ponga, ponga, con toda confianza.:Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (18 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Empezó el guano a conciencia...



Se que es de mala educacion empezar a pòstear, solo cuando hay indicios de guano...






entonces los casi 9800 del ibex de hoy han sido una gran trampa?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Se que es de mala educacion empezar a pòstear, solo cuando hay indicios de guano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veamos dentro de una semana como estamos...y los ojetes de muchos


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Nov 2013)

La subida de Peudeot hoy puede ser señal de entrada.
Me lo pienso.:ouch:


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veamos dentro de una semana como estamos...y los ojetes de muchos



Tengo miedo, bro





MODE HIJODEPUTA ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oído en tv.
> En el examen a la banca española no se va a penalizar que estén hasta las cejas de deuda española porque no es un de riesgo.
> 
> [Y no dicen por ahí que está a uno o dos escalones del bono basura? ::]
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Ya en los famosos stress test de Oliver Wymann y sus escenarios adversos, la deuda española no era tenida en cuenta para los requerimientos de capital de la banca.

Se considera que es un activo de máxima garantía y pase lo que pase se cobrará. Palabrita del BCE y a ver quien la discute.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Ya en los famosos stress test de Oliver Wymann y sus escenarios adversos, la deuda española no era tenida en cuenta para los requerimientos de capital de la banca.
> 
> Se considera que es un activo de máxima garantía y pase lo que pase se cobrará. Palabrita del BCE y a ver quien la discute.



@Tono, hoy te he leído que si caía Bankia, ibas a convertirte en inversor a largo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Te juro que un gélido escalofrío ha recorrido mi cuerpo 8:8:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo pullbacks , en el eurostoxx al triangulo expansivo y en el sp500 a la cuña , que culminara con el cierre del gap 1733 ienso:



los gringos ya no podian subir mas , sus indicadores tienen una configuracion tipicamente bajista , mis trolleos se cumplen :Aplauso:


----------



## jaialro (18 Nov 2013)

Sesion gringa barredora..


----------



## Tono (18 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> @Tono, hoy te he leído que si caía Bankia, ibas a convertirte en inversor a largo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Te juro que un gélido escalofrío ha recorrido mi cuerpo 8:8:8:



Por mucho que perdiera en ella, aunque fuera todo, sería menos de lo que me ha dado la bolsa este año .
Estoy dentro, muy a conciencia de por qué lo hago, aunque pude haber entrado más abajo , calculé mal. 
Bankia tiene un recorrido seguro hasta 1,30, el timing ya se verá, y en ese momento el FROB empezará a vender, ahí es dónde no hay que quedar pillado, espero salir bastante antes. No la van a dejar caer, es la única forma de que los políticos presuman de haber recuperado algo del dinero prestado a la banca.
Aunque uno puede equivocarse, claro. :bla:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2013)

Andas por Huesca GT?


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner que han hecho los leoncillos, muy raro han movido paquetes muy pequeños
> acumularon 300 contratos?



paso por mi owned


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Nov 2013)

El VIX amagando...


----------



## Krim (18 Nov 2013)

10 puntitos para abajo después de un rally de 200 y ya anunciais el Apocalipsis babeando.

No tenéis arreglo.


----------



## Abner (18 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> paso por mi owned



Seriamente preocupante lo de hoy, la verdad. La distribución es "voluminosa", to say the least.

Yo me esperaba una subida más estable con menos contratos de por medio. Estoy muy despistado. ¿Qué cojones pasó el día 7 en la gran subida? Porque si los datos de hoy son correctos, los leoncios estarían cerrando a pérdidas. No me cuadra.

Tengo un funesto presentimiento....

Niveles posibles. Jodido que sean fiables en un día como hoy, pero bueno
9678f y uno que no tengo muy claro, el 9583f.


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Por mucho que perdiera en ella, aunque fuera todo, sería menos de lo que me ha dado la bolsa este año .
> Estoy dentro, muy a conciencia de por qué lo hago, aunque pude haber entrado más abajo , calculé mal.
> Bankia tiene un recorrido seguro hasta 1,30, el timing ya se verá, y en ese momento el FROB empezará a vender, ahí es dónde no hay que quedar pillado, espero salir bastante antes. No la van a dejar caer, es la única forma de que los políticos presuman de haber recuperado algo del dinero prestado a la banca.
> Aunque uno puede equivocarse, claro. :bla:



Yo opino igual que tu, por sí te sirve de consuelo:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Las 2 putillas del hilo han sufrido hoy:

Tesla (-10%): https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:TSLA&ei=IH6KUtiYCoOnwAO6Tw

Alpha Natural Resources (-6%): https://www.google.com/finance?q=anr&ei=L36KUoikAa3FwAOlgAE


----------



## jopitxujo (18 Nov 2013)

Un respeto a las prostitutas.


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Un respeto a las prostitutas.


----------



## paulistano (18 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> 10 puntitos para abajo después de un rally de 200 y ya anunciais el Apocalipsis babeando.
> 
> No tenéis arreglo.




Asi desde el ibex en 6.300:ouch:

Acordaos....san a 2 euros y tef a 6.

Ah, y las constructoras acabarán siendo unas simples pymesinocho:


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Asi desde el ibex en 6.300:ouch:
> 
> Acordaos....san a 2 euros y tef a 6.
> 
> Ah, y las constructoras acabarán siendo unas simples pymesinocho:



tomo nota para chivarme al Maestro Tonuel 8:

luego unos pocos elegidos veremos el guano en el palco vip y otros desde la grada 45 ... o ya si eso se conformará con verlo desde la TV 

quien avisa es avisador :no:


::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Asi desde el ibex en 6.300:ouch:
> 
> Acordaos....san a 2 euros y tef a 6.
> 
> Ah, y las constructoras acabarán siendo unas simples pymesinocho:



Cuándo vengan las quitas nos vamos a echar unas risas pauli ::

Esto no es ponerse en plan nostradamus marxista pero:

1 está el negocio bancario mejor que cuando el san estaba a 4e?
2 la mora es menor?
3 están dejando de Joder dando dividendo en papelotes?

Pues eso, que aunque todas las respuestas sean no, el bancario ha subido desde aquella "prohibición de cortos", pero no olvidemos que está siendo porque los gobiernos, bancos centrales y bancos se han compinchado para salvarse el culo a costa de sacrificar a la población.

Esto no va a acabar bien :no:


Edit: pero joder, no va a subir el Puto ibex con el viaje de dinero que se está imprimiendo?la liquidez tiene que ir a algún lado y las demás bolsas estaban mucho más caras.

En esta partida de poker no encuentro al tonto. Y ya se sabe....
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (18 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> tomo nota para chivarme al Maestro Tonuel 8:
> 
> luego unos pocos elegidos veremos el guano en el palco vip y otros desde la grada 45 ... o ya si eso se conformará con verlo desde la TV
> 
> ...



Va a haber guano para 1 generación de forma ininterrumpida.

Esperad a que Tito Celente salga en el Telediario con *The end is near and the Martial Law is looming* ...

No va a haber tiempo para mirar atrás

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 22:49 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuándo vengan las quitas nos vamos a echar unas risas pauli ::
> 
> Esto no es ponerse en plan nostradamus marxista pero:
> 
> ...



Jrande, permítime apostillar que SAN ha estado a 4 leuros y además a ampliado capital por casi el 25% para pagar los timo-dividendos que daba y da.

Y no, no va a acaba bien. Va a acabar con la mayor crisis de la historia.


----------



## tarrito (18 Nov 2013)

Ve! uno que estará en el palco 

cerveza fría y gins Total free para él ... cacahuetes, pipas y gusanitos se pagan, no incluidos 

es para fomentar el borracherismo :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, Fran cabrón saluda a la afición!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Qué bueno el Clivemaund



Esa onda D es demasiado bonita para ser cierta. Pondría al mundo en su sitio y posiblemente a algún castuzo en el puto y miserable sentir de la pobreza.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 23:07 ----------




tesorero dijo:


> Con ese dato, podemos ir haciendo la cuenta R/r.
> Precio objetivo: 1,70 € (puede ser infinito y más allá, pero seamos "prudentes")
> Precio de compra: 0,60 € (o alrededores)
> S.L.: 0,00 € (aquí "negatifos" total)
> ...




Está por ver pero con esa mira telescópica seguro que se acierta el tiro. Nunca es tarde para entrar si no se ha superado el punto de no retorno inversor.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 23:09 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Ya en los famosos stress test de Oliver Wymann y sus escenarios adversos, la deuda española no era tenida en cuenta para los requerimientos de capital de la banca.
> 
> Se considera que es un activo de máxima garantía y pase lo que pase se cobrará. Palabrita del BCE y a ver quien la discute.



Esos pájaros y los de Roland se llevaron una pasta gansa y no han pegado ni una. Para ellos, seguro que una mora por encima del 12% sería el puto mad max.


----------



## Sr. Breve (18 Nov 2013)

el máximo de hoy ha respondido en un principio bien, no se han posicionado cortos de manos pequeñas

pero poco más puedo decir... no veo posicionamientos hoy

si suponemos que este máximo es una dilatación de la última venta que hicieron, esta sería de 130 puntos (cuando habla la FED o BDE las dilataciones a veces son de 150 puntos aprox)

la bajada a última hora ha sido sin volumen vendedor... ma da que testearemos de nuevo la zona de máximos de hoy


----------



## Janus (18 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> El VIX amagando...



El Pro Shares VIX Short Term no se ha disparado pero sí que se puede ver una vela con cierta acumulación. Mañana tiene que enseñar la patita.

El VIX sí que ha tirado hacia arriba pero para la volatilidad con la que se mueve, una vela no dice mucho sobre movimientos futuros.

Vamos a ver sobre todo el volumen mañana. Esto puede ser perfectamente un amago de 20 pipos SP lógicos por tocar los 1,800.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 23:26 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Las 2 putillas del hilo han sufrido hoy:
> 
> Tesla (-10%): https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:TSLA&ei=IH6KUtiYCoOnwAO6Tw
> 
> Alpha Natural Resources (-6%): https://www.google.com/finance?q=anr&ei=L36KUoikAa3FwAOlgAE



Esas putas ya son viejas y desfechadas. Ahora molan las Zillow y las Netflix. Como podrás ver, las Yelp se van a dar un paseo al baño a potar porque llevaban mucha borrachera.

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 23:30 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuándo vengan las quitas nos vamos a echar unas risas pauli ::
> 
> Esto no es ponerse en plan nostradamus marxista pero:
> 
> ...





No encuentro el botón del mode off ::

---------- Post added 18-nov-2013 at 23:48 ----------

Hanwha reventando hacia abajo los 4 usd y con volumen. Otra vela roja y dejará muy claro que el ciclo solar chino ha finalizado por completo. Por si meto la pata, usen stops


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Nov 2013)

La plata a precios de los mínimos de junio-agosto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La plata a precios de los mínimos de junio-agosto.



Tienta. Pero, sí no recuerdo mal el gráfico, los indicadores estaban girados a la baja. Pudiera ser que se estuvieran vendiendo Mat.Primas. para tener $ antes del big. Guano (hablaban de algo de eso en el podcast de burbuja radio el otro día)

Dependiendo de como estén los precios cuando vuelva cambio los $ que tengo por Ag. 

Y sí, en busca de la Edelweiss ne hayo 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Arrebonico (19 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tienta. Pero, sí no recuerdo mal el gráfico, los indicadores estaban girados a la baja. Pudiera ser que se estuvieran vendiendo Mat.Primas. para tener $ antes del big. Guano (hablaban de algo de eso en el podcast de burbuja radio el otro día)
> 
> Dependiendo de como estén los precios cuando vuelva cambio los $ que tengo por Ag.
> 
> ...



No aprenderemos nunca, hogos antes que cerebro.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV el zahori emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora :rolleye:

bueno los gringos como ya os lo adverti , no pudieron continuar con su siemprealcismo , ahora toca corregir hasta cerrar el gap 1733 , en el ibex tened cuidado con la parte baja de bollinger en diario , ahi intentaran rebotar cansinamente , tendremos lateral bajista hasta alcanzar los 9400 :Aplauso:


----------



## peseteuro (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> aqui MV el zahori emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora :rolleye:
> 
> bueno los gringos como ya os lo adverti , no pudieron continuar con su siemprealcismo , ahora toca corregir hasta cerrar el gap 1733 , en el ibex tened cuidado con la parte baja de bollinger en diario , ahi intentaran rebotar cansinamente , tendremos lateral bajista hasta alcanzar los 9400 :Aplauso:




Yo no soy tan zanahorí ni poseo su conosimiento, pero mis lineas y tablas me hablan en verde hoy , ya veremos si me tengo que comer un owned a ultima hora del dia ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Yo no soy tan zanahorí ni poseo su conosimiento, pero mis lineas y tablas me hablan en verde hoy , ya veremos si me tengo que comer un owned a ultima hora del dia ::



tendra owned para desayunar , almorzar y cenar


----------



## peseteuro (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tendra owned para desayunar , almorzar y cenar



Pues empiezo a apretar botones para que empiece a subir ya mismo, porque no tengo mucha hambre hoy


----------



## MattCoy (19 Nov 2013)

Yo solo digo, a riesgo de ser pesado, que hasta que no perdamos el 9600, aqui no ha pasado nada.

Ayer el minimo fue 9640 y nos fuimos hasta un maximo de 9853, si porque el IBEX pierda como ahora mismo un 0,61 % nos vamos a echar las manos a la cabeza no vamos a ganar para cafinitrina (la pastillita que se pone debajo de la lengua en los casos de infartos, arritmias y demás).

Largos si nos acercamos al 9600 y cortos si nos acercamos al 10000, no hay más, edito para añadir: de momento


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Yo solo digo, a riesgo de ser pesado, que hasta que no perdamos el 9600, aqui no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Ayer el minimo fue 9640 y nos fuimos hasta un maximo de 9853, si porque el IBEX pierda como ahora mismo un 0,61 % nos vamos a echar las manos a la cabeza no vamos a ganar para cafinitrina (la pastillita que se pone debajo de la lengua en los casos de infartos, arritmias y demás).
> 
> Largos si nos acercamos al 9600 y cortos si nos acercamos al 10000, no hay más, edito para añadir: de momento



Exacto gacelilla , lateral bajista es lo que tendremos , cierro cortos 9765-9717 y cargamos largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Yo solo digo, a riesgo de ser pesado, que hasta que no perdamos el 9600, aqui no ha pasado nada.
> 
> Ayer el minimo fue 9640 y nos fuimos hasta un maximo de 9853, si porque el IBEX pierda como ahora mismo un 0,61 % nos vamos a echar las manos a la cabeza no vamos a ganar para cafinitrina (la pastillita que se pone debajo de la lengua en los casos de infartos, arritmias y demás).
> 
> Largos si nos acercamos al 9600 y cortos si nos acercamos al 10000, no hay más, edito para añadir: de momento



Yo estoy muy mosca. Lo de ayer, con la distribución tan bruta que hubo no es normal. Aunque creo que vi que los cortos para el 9583 parecía que se cerraban (esto es totalmente subjetivo), es el segundo día que los leoncios marcan la zona por debajo del 9600. Yo, personalmente, he cerrado con unas ganancias pa pipas el ETF que tenía con objetivo 10100. No me fío un pelo. 

En cualquier caso, prefiero cerrar y volver a abrir más abajo si se tercia, que quedarme abierto en esta situación.

EDIT: A todo esto, ¿dónde está FranR para iluminarnos?


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2013)

Me da que FranR no aparece porque no tiene mucho que añadir a lo ya dicho... el mercado sigue donde lo dejó la última vez...

Pero pásese a saludar hombre...!!!


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

Clave el nivel del 9685f que dí ayer. Se ha tocado, y de momento parece que va a servir de mínimo. Pero, no me fío un puto pelo.


----------



## MattCoy (19 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Clave el nivel del 9685f que dí ayer. Se ha tocado, y de momento parece que va a servir de mínimo. Pero, no me fío un puto pelo.



Yo la verdad es que tampoco me fio un pelo y la verdad, tengo muy claro que el dia menos pensado vamos a tener un -3 % que nos va a dejar temblando... por eso siempre llevo el SL, aunque sé que en un gap de apertura valdría de poco.

Yo soy bajista, pero el mercado, ahora mismo, lo veo lateral. De todos modos, le leo siempre muy atentamente los valores de que da del futuro, aunque la verdad, no sé como interpretarlos, ya si da una explicación para dummies de como funciona el tema, le estaré totalmente agradecido.

Acumulación y distribución, obviamente, sé lo que es, pero lo que no entiendo es cuando dice niveles sin tocar y la interpretación que hace de los mismos. Si lo ha explicado alguna vez, no lo he visto (soy más o menos nuevo en este foro, desde agosto o asi) o si tiene un enlace donde pueda informarme , estaré encantado de echarle un ojo. Es lo que tiene solo trabajar con el contado.

Ale, ya le he dado trabajo xD

Saludos


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que tampoco me fio un pelo y la verdad, tengo muy claro que el dia menos pensado vamos a tener un -3 % que nos va a dejar temblando... por eso siempre llevo el SL, aunque sé que en un gap de apertura valdría de poco.
> 
> Yo soy bajista, pero el mercado, ahora mismo, lo veo lateral. De todos modos, le leo siempre muy atentamente los valores de que da del futuro, aunque la verdad, no sé como interpretarlos, ya si da una explicación para dummies de como funciona el tema, le estaré totalmente agradecido.
> 
> ...



No, creo que nunca lo he dicho. Los niveles sin tocar los veo porque en mi sistema detecto una serie de posiciones que en función de su volumen y tipo de posicionamientos de los leoncios indican una proyección a la que el precio del índice debiera acercarse. Cuando digo que están sin tocar es porque los niveles están creados, pero el precio todavía no se ha movido hacia esa zona.

Básicamente, no sé si se me entiende.


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2013)

Fuera de Sacyr....a comer tocho


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Un poquito de guano matutino.

OECD Cuts Global Growth Forecasts on Emerging-Market Slowdown - Bloomberg


> The Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development cut its global growth forecasts for this year and next as emerging-market economies including India and Brazil cool.
> The world economy will probably expand 2.7 percent this year and 3.6 percent next year, instead of the 3.6 percent and and 5.8 percent predicted in May, the Paris-based OECD said in a semi-annual report today.
> “Most of the emerging economies have underlying fragilities that mean they cannot continue growing as they used to,” OECD Chief Economist Pier Carlo Padoan said in an interview. “They used to be an important support engine for global growth in bad times. Now the reverse is true and advanced economies can’t be said to be in very good times again.”
> The reduced growth prospects underline how the global economy remains vulnerable five years after the collapse of Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. While the euro-area has exited a recession, the OECD said the European Central Bank should look at ways to ease policy further and the Federal Reserve must keep an accommodative stance for some time before it begins tapering its stimulus.
> “The Fed is in a very tricky position,” Padoan said. “Many people were surprised by the huge reaction when discussion about tapering was introduced. The Fed has to re-assess market reactions and this makes deciding when to taper more difficult. But it will have to happen eventually.”


----------



## atman (19 Nov 2013)

Vengaaaa... vengaa.... que hace mucho que no tenemos siquiera un -3%...

Bájenlo todo, menos las anarrosas, que ya tuvieron ayer lo suyo... hoy Netflix a ver si nos hace -5% y Yelp -10%....

Que aún no he comprado el turrón...!!!

que flojos...!! tanta caza del oso... que al final semos especie en esstinción...


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2013)

Rajoy, imagen de una web de relaciones extramatrimoniales: "Discreción incluso cuando eres infiel a todo un país" - EcoDiario.es

ola k aséis?

Jato, de los 3 ya le deben quedar 2 ... entiendo que tiene 3 ¿o tiene más de 3? :S


----------



## zonapple (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vengaaaa... vengaa.... que hace mucho que no tenemos siquiera un -3%...
> 
> Bájenlo todo, menos las anarrosas, que ya tuvieron ayer lo suyo... hoy Netflix a ver si nos hace -5% y Yelp -10%....
> 
> ...



Hoy creo que si va a haber guano generalizado. Hasta que esta madrugada Yellen no ponga sus pechos turgentes encima de la mesa y diga eso de "show me the money" rojo que te cojo.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Nov 2013)

Ane, digame que ha salido de tecnocom ya, a ver si recupera algo porque es que ni rebota hoyga ::

No quiero ser yo el pringado que salga para que empiece a subir...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Nov 2013)

Vaya brutalidad, me están **** vivo día tras día.


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

Lorillard esta batiendo los máximos, casi 10 $ en poco mas de un mes y pico.Y phillip mortis no se queda atrás


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=LO

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 12:02 ----------




Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Vaya brutalidad, me están **** vivo día tras día.



Que has visto en Zeltia?

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/ZEL-Zeltia/detalle-financiero

Para ser la eterna promesa, 500 mill yo los veo demasiados, ahora si que te digo que me mirado el ultimo informe y están mejorando los margenes pero la cifra de negocios no tira al alza y ese es fundamentalmente su problema, necesitan vender mas.


----------



## romanrdgz (19 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Fuera de Sacyr....a comer tocho



Qué le pasa a Sacyr hoy? No es muy normal...


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Qué le pasa a Sacyr hoy? No es muy normal...



Sospechoso....no sé....a 69 me han sacado::

ahora me toca unos días con Pandoroo


----------



## paulistano (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que esa predicción no es realista, la realidad es que telefónica se ha fundido 10B-12B de deuda en menos de un año.Ferrovial ni te cuento, ACS y Sacyr tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.La única que no termina de hacer los deberes es Prisa, ya dije hace tiempo que a mi el balance me cuadra aunque tiene mucha deuda pero tiene activos vendibles , el problema es Cebrian que no hace nada.Sobre San y BBVA creo que estan muy caros para el riesgo implícito que pueden tener de aquí a 3-5 años. En general las empresas que han sobrevivido muchas están mejor que en 2007.A mi el ultimo programa de Gimeno de CBurbuja no me ha gustado, demasiado prepotente y creo que no tiene razon, habla por hablar dando cifras al tuntún, creo que tiene mas razón Jordi Llatzer.



Ponzi eso que comentaba en mi post, venía a parafrasear lo comentado aquí por los apóstoles del guano cuando el ibex andaba por los 6.XXX...:fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lorillard esta batiendo los máximos, casi 10 $ en poco mas de un mes y pico.Y phillip mortis no se queda atrás



No es que sea un sector que me emociones pero hay que reconocer que Lorillard está yendo bastante bien y que tiene un ROA que se sale por la patilla.
Pese a las subidas de los últimos 3 meses en mi opinión todavía está muy bien de precio y se puede entrar perfectamente.


----------



## Chila (19 Nov 2013)

¿¿¿Suavitas sube un 200%???
Menudo valor de locos...


----------



## MattCoy (19 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No, creo que nunca lo he dicho. Los niveles sin tocar los veo porque en mi sistema detecto una serie de posiciones que en función de su volumen y tipo de posicionamientos de los leoncios indican una proyección a la que el precio del índice debiera acercarse. Cuando digo que están sin tocar es porque los niveles están creados, pero el precio todavía no se ha movido hacia esa zona.
> 
> Básicamente, no sé si se me entiende.



Vamos, entiendo basicamente que los niveles sin tocar son niveles del futuro en los que hay abiertas posiciones de compra o venta con un gran volumen, que son las de los leoncios. Entonces, como las manos fuertes tienen la capacidad de mover el precio, intentan llevarlo a esos niveles, para poder abrir sus posiciones.

Si el nivel se queda sin tocar, es posible que en la siguiente sesión (o en las siguientes) la tendencia sea llegar a ese precio. Eso es lo que he entendido


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lorillard esta batiendo los máximos, casi 10 $ en poco mas de un mes y pico.Y phillip mortis no se queda atrás
> 
> 
> LORILLARD INC (LO:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> ...



Lo de Zeltia es un error que viene de largo...


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Otros dos que tienen buena pinta son Changyou.com Ltd y Coach Inc. ienso:
Entré ayer en mi huida del chicharrismo y creo que tienen buenos fundamentales. 
CYOU Changyou.com Ltd ADR XNAS:CYOU Stock Quote Price News
COH Coach, Inc. XNYS:COH Stock Quote Price News
Quizás puedan ser inversiones interesantes hasta que pase el armageddon chicharril de las últimas semanas.
¿Alguién está dentro o tiene opinión formada?


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo de Zeltia es un error que viene de largo...



A mi no me parece un error tan grave. El negocio en si no es malo solo que necesitan una facturación mas alta.Fíjate con un balance de 200 mill facturan mas de 100 mill además la deuda a largo plazo ha bajado en 30 mill desde 2009.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Si no incrementan los beneficios la capitalización de 500 mill no esta justificada.El yondelis hasta ahora no ha tirado lo que a ellos les gustaría.De tenerla en cartera si no fuese mucho dinero yo creo que no la venderia, puede que de repente vendan mas y suene la flauta.


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

MattCoy dijo:


> Vamos, entiendo basicamente que los niveles sin tocar son niveles del futuro en los que hay abiertas posiciones de compra o venta con un gran volumen, que son las de los leoncios. Entonces, como las manos fuertes tienen la capacidad de mover el precio, intentan llevarlo a esos niveles, para poder abrir sus posiciones.
> 
> Si el nivel se queda sin tocar, es posible que en la siguiente sesión (o en las siguientes) la tendencia sea llegar a ese precio. Eso es lo que he entendido



A medias. Los niveles (por lo menos los míos y si mis hipótesis son correctas) no son niveles donde hay posiciones abiertas, las posiciones se abren en otro precio, pero dada su importancia y posicionamiento, tienden "a llevarse" el precio hacia otra zona que es la que estimo y doy. Un nivel sin tocar, efectivamente puede tener validez durante varios días (el problema es que no siempre acierto y por eso no sé si es que no se ha tocado y se va a tocar, o es que ha quedado descartado por completo, shit happens). 
Un nivel tocado, además, puede servir de punto de referencia de negociación varias veces (puede tocarse y negociarse sobre él varias veces en distintos días,), caso del 7937 por ejemplo hace un par de días. 
Todo esto, naturalmente, son hipótesis. Yo no he tradeado nunca en una mesa profesional, y yo, a pollastre level tampoco llego. ¿Que mis niveles parece que se cumplen? Sí, pero a saber "la auténtica razón" por la que se cumplen....

Mientras dura, vida y dulzura...


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

Buenos días. 
Hoy puede ser que veamos por aquí los primeros copos de nieve.



Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo opino igual que tu, por sí te sirve de consuelo:rolleye:



Pues esperemos acertar.
En cuanto al rumor sobre los arbritajes y que están presionando para vender las acciones al banco, pego este comentario de un forero de Rankia



> El arbitraje de Bankia me ha resultado favorable, teniendo como valor nominal 26.000€ y 17.299 acciones. El máximo a devolverme es de 21.153´29€.
> Ahora he de decidir entre dos opciones: que “me devuelvan el dinero” o “mantener las acciones”.
> Si decidiera mantener las acciones he de firmar y el día que decida venderlas me darían su valor tomando el valor del cierre del día anterior. El valor resultante de esa venta lo restarían de las 21.153´29€ y me lo pagarían después.
> Mi pregunta es si tendría seguridad con las acciones en este convenio que he de firmar.
> Gracias.




Es decir, el valor de las acciones influye en lo que tiene que pagar Bankia tras el resultado del arbitraje. 
A este señor en concreto le aplicarían una quita del 15-20% y se quedarían con sus acciones a precio de hoy.
Esto permite chanchullo, meter miedo ahora a la gente para que venda ya, porque la acción no va a subir y que acepten la quita y entreguen sus acciones (mientras el banco acumula autocartera)


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi eso que comentaba en mi post, venía a parafrasear lo comentado aquí por los apóstoles del guano cuando el ibex andaba por los 6.XXX...:fiufiu:



Lo que hay que entender es que la realidad de las empresas es cambiante, esto quiere decir que las empresas en España estan mejor que en 2007?...pues no, lo que sucede que muchas empresas no solo facturan aqui y estan compensando las caidas en España con subidas en el exterior, ademas de que han bajado los niveles de endeudamiento.Solo hay que ver la facturación de Tef en España en 2006 y en 2012 y sin embargo la facturación global del grupo ni por asomo ha bajado lo mismo, es mas ha subido.






Robopoli dijo:


> No es que sea un sector que me emociones pero hay que reconocer que Lorillard está yendo bastante bien y que tiene un ROA que se sale por la patilla.
> Pese a las subidas de los últimos 3 meses en mi opinión todavía está muy bien de precio y se puede entrar perfectamente.



Y de los roces mas altos, del listado que tenia estaban en la parte alta de la tabla.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Nov 2013)

Me gusta coach. Hace poco le eche un vistazo. Buen roe, crecimiento continuo. La tengo en radar.


----------



## alimon (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi no me parece un error tan grave. El negocio en si no es malo solo que necesita una facturación mas alta.Fíjate con un balance de 200 mill facturan mas de 100 mill además la deuda a largo plazo ha bajado en 30 mill desde 2009.
> 
> ZELTIA SA (ZEL:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Si no incrementan los beneficios la capitalización de 500 mill no esta justificada.El yondelis hasta ahora no tira lo que a ellos les gustaría.De tenerla en cartera si no fuese mucho dinero yo creo que no la venderia, puede que de repente vendan mas y suene la flauta.




Pues yo la tengo en cartera, y mi SL al cierre es 2,40, Vamos que o recupera a lo bestia en esta sesión o me salgo.

Y hoy me estan dando palos por todos lados, lo de sacyr no tiene nombre ni razón aparente. Ahi llevo un SL en 3,60 al cierre,

De Amper me voy a ir pirando ordenadamente, porque por debajo de lo que cotiza ahora el dolor puede ser grande.

El resto voy a mantener por el momento, incluidas las EZE, pero confianza ahora mismo tengo poca en casi nada. Casí mejor, a ver si así nos vamos a 9400 y despues 9100, y podemos por lo menos aprovechar diciembre.


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside te preguntaba por Zeltia por si tenias información a nivel profesional de un posible incremento en la facturacion? Por ejemplo como me comento Ane con faes que ahora se están centrando en vender en el exterior gracias a acuerdos con otros laboratorios.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me gusta coach. Hace poco le eche un vistazo. Buen roe, crecimiento continuo. La tengo en radar.



Todo tiene buena pinta. Por no hablar de la evolución del free cash flow.
Vamos... que estoy por enchufarle más


----------



## Topongo (19 Nov 2013)

Ando planteandome salir de enagas para pillarla mas abajo ahora que aprece que the guano is comming...


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Ando planteandome salir de enagas para pillarla mas abajo ahora que aprece que the guano is comming...



Yo espero al dividendo de diciembre, es cierto que lleva un tiempo golpeandose contra los 19,70, sin embargo es un valor mucho menos volátil que los famosos chicharros, lo mismo opino de iberdrola.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todo tiene buena pinta. Por no hablar de la evolución del free cash flow.
> Vamos... que estoy por enchufarle más



Y ya si le digo a mi mujer que estoy invertido en una empresa que hace bolsos... no sé...igual le da por subir el valor de las acciones comprando tres o cuatro..:XX: no se sí compensa ...


----------



## sirpask (19 Nov 2013)

¿Dia bueno para entrar en Sacyr con todo lo gordo a la espera que Pemex hunte a la constructora por el apoyo para cargarse a Brufau?


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y ya si le digo a mi mujer que estoy invertido en una empresa que hace bolsos... no sé...igual le da por subir el valor de las acciones comprando tres o cuatro..:XX: no se sí compensa ...



Si es cuestión de convencer a la parienta también podemos valorar este otro:
BKE Buckle, Inc. XNYS:BKE Stock Quote Price News

Bastante más informal pero financieramente también es un pepinorro a buen precio. 

Además por el precio de un bolso de Coach llenas el armario con cosas de Buckle :XX:


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Y ya si le digo a mi mujer que estoy invertido en una empresa que hace bolsos... no sé...igual le da por subir el valor de las acciones comprando tres o cuatro..:XX: no se sí compensa ...



Miedo me dan ustedes...Tengan cuidado que el dia que digan que tienen en cartera a louis vuiton acaban arruinados


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

jooooeeee, qué coñazo de sesión. Ni parriba ni pabajo.


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Nov 2013)

A la mierda! He bajado la cotización de amper hasta 1,09 me haría ilusión si no fuera x el ojete q me deja

Ale! Ya puede subir tranquilamente


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Nov 2013)

hayyyyyy mis bioserch!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> jooooeeee, qué coñazo de sesión. Ni parriba ni pabajo.



ese gato o esta muerto o es un haragan de mucho cuidado 

bueno ya vuelvo de hacer papeles y to sigue mas o menos como lo deje , por abajo bollinger sostiene :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (19 Nov 2013)

@Abner

póngale un sol y sobra en el bebedero al jatencio y verá como vuelve con energía renovadas

con el nuestro funciona ::

me parto con el gif :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Nov 2013)

*SACYR*

Joder, que alegria, que alegria, que alegria. Estar en liquido fuera de mi ultimo valor fetiche.

Espero que a nadie le haya pillao el tren.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 14:43 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> ¿Dia bueno para entrar en Sacyr con todo lo gordo a la espera que Pemex hunte a la constructora por el apoyo para cargarse a Brufau?



No, yo no lo haria, la correccion es a 3,20. Pero tu mismo, porque lo mismo mañana coje un rebote, pero para cortisimos y con un stop ajustado.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

-7,5% se os van a quitar las ganas de chicharrear ::


----------



## alimon (19 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> A la mierda! He bajado la cotización de amper hasta 1,09 me haría ilusión si no fuera x el ojete q me deja
> 
> Ale! Ya puede subir tranquilamente



Pues amigo, yo soy el que esta rellenando la posición a 1,10.

Flaco favor me has hecho. 

El ojete, me lo deja calentito también después de aguantarlas más alla de lo previsto.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

No hay mayor placer que el de quitarse los chicharracos putrefactos de encima.
El día que Prisa duplique y me las quite de encima van a oír mi alariiiio hasta en Sebastopol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## alimon (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> -7,5% se os van a quitar las ganas de chicharrear ::





No se preocupe, aqui todos tenemos memoria de pez, y en un par de semanas volveremos a la carga con nuevas aventuras chicharriles.


Ujted céntrese en lo suyo y bájeme ese ibex hasta los 9100, que así podemos volver a entrar y podrá trolearnos lo que quiera en diciembre. Sino se va a aburrir.


----------



## Montegrifo (19 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pues amigo, yo soy el que esta rellenando la posición a 1,10.
> 
> Flaco favor me has hecho.
> 
> El ojete, me lo deja calentito también después de aguantarlas más alla de lo previsto.



Lo siento, pero no creas, lo mismo te he hecho un favor y todo porque llevo una racha penosa de ir marcando mínimos con mis ventas

En serio, mi diario de traders vale una fortuna, refleja a la perfección la psicología del cervatillo de tres al cuarto, la cena preferida de nuestros queridos leoncios


----------



## aitor33 (19 Nov 2013)

No me extraña que lo que más y casi único que suba hoy sea bodegas riojanas, como para no, a ahogar las penas en vino ::


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Pues SP500, Nasdaq, y DJIA en verde. Por poquito pero verde...
Esto no hay quien lo entienda ienso:


----------



## inversobres (19 Nov 2013)

Y usa a maximos otra vez. Sigan apostando.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Nov 2013)

Para los que lleváis Imtech, vaya valor más fiable hoy, lleva un montón de horas con encefalograma plano.


----------



## Hannibal (19 Nov 2013)

Para los bankieros:
El Gobierno ha recibido ya muestras de interés por Bankia pero aún no venderá | Mercados | Cinco Días


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues SP500, Nasdaq, y DJIA en verde. Por poquito pero verde...
> Esto no hay quien lo entienda ienso:



Espejismo gacelil. 
Guano is comming...


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi no me parece un error tan grave. El negocio en si no es malo solo que necesitan una facturación mas alta.Fíjate con un balance de 200 mill facturan mas de 100 mill además la deuda a largo plazo ha bajado en 30 mill desde 2009.
> 
> ZELTIA SA (ZEL:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Si no incrementan los beneficios la capitalización de 500 mill no esta justificada.El yondelis hasta ahora no ha tirado lo que a ellos les gustaría.De tenerla en cartera si no fuese mucho dinero yo creo que no la venderia, puede que de repente vendan mas y suene la flauta.



TODAS las farmaceúticas a medio largo plazo son buenas inversiones. El tema es tener parado ese dinero, que podría crecer en otro valor. Esa es la putada.

Amén de ser opadas en cuanto X tengan pasta

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 09:02 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Ane, digame que ha salido de tecnocom ya, a ver si recupera algo porque es que ni rebota hoyga ::
> 
> No quiero ser yo el pringado que salga para que empiece a subir...



he dado orden a todos los chicharros...

así que compre, que ahora seguro que suben

faes no, me quedo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Miedo me dan ustedes...Tengan cuidado que el dia que digan que tienen en cartera a louis vuiton acaban arruinados



Ostia, esto no lo había pensado.ienso:me esta haciendo ojitos invertir en bmw8:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

como cierre por encima de los 9670 :fiufiu:

veo gap al alza para mañana ienso:


----------



## Krim (19 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Espejismo gacelil.
> Guano is comming...



Aye sir, since the 6.000. It is coming...but it never seems to actually arrive


----------



## Lukatovic (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como cierre por encima de los 9670 :fiufiu:
> 
> veo gap al alza para mañana ienso:



Pregunta de gacelo. ¿Qué sería eso, triple suelo en 9650? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

requetesuelo ienso:

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 16:15 ----------




Lukatovic dijo:


> Pregunta de gacelo. ¿Qué sería eso, triple suelo en 9650? ::



segun la RAE , el gacelo es la gacela homosexual :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Nov 2013)

Venga, joer, que somos muy jovenes para morir...


----------



## inversobres (19 Nov 2013)

Uno tras otro caen... jur.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Lukatovic (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segun la RAE , el gacelo es la gacela homosexual :fiufiu:



Mientras que el gacelo a diferencia de la gacela gane pasta por mi perfecto.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Mientras que el gacelo a diferencia de la gacela gane pasta por mi perfecto.



en eso no hay diferencia


----------



## Lukatovic (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en eso no hay diferencia



Voy largo desde los 9620, sacó para invitarle a un superkilometrico boomer. :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

futuro ? ienso: bien chaval , mientras no cierre por debajo de los 9670 contado hay que mantener los largos


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

acx tiene pinta de 9,52 mientras que arcelor pinta bien

faes ha vuelto a hacer lo del 25octubre: apoyarse en el canal

lo mismo que Fersa que rebota un poco


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Para los bankieros:
> El Gobierno ha recibido ya muestras de interés por Bankia pero aún no venderá | Mercados | Cinco Días



A 1,30 les vendo yo mi parte. 
Y nunca mais.

La participación del FROB ahora mismo sería de unos 7500M. 
Dado que han puesto unos 25000M directamente para capitalizarla, más otro tanto en avales del estado, no pueden vender a precios de hoy. De ahí sale la revalorización que tienen que buscar en la acción y en la que tengo puestas las esperanzas.


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> TODAS las farmaceúticas a medio largo plazo son buenas inversiones. El tema es tener parado ese dinero, que podría crecer en otro valor. Esa es la putada.
> 
> Amén de ser opadas en cuanto X tengan pasta
> 
> ...



A lo tonto Zeltia lleva sin levantar el vuelo mas de 7 años, ahora parece que empiezan a ganar algo pero aun asi lo dicho les falta facturacion, venden poco.Eso si, una vez que lo consigan, tener economias de escala con los margenes que se mueven en los laboratorio es muy facil.Como no entiendo de laboratorios, para compensar mi nulo conocimiento prefiero farmaceuticas mas grandes y mejor diversificadas.


----------



## Bronx (19 Nov 2013)

Cómo veis al Ibex? Momento de entrar con uno largos o se va por la barranquilla??


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Para los que lleváis Imtech, vaya valor más fiable hoy, lleva un montón de horas con encefalograma plano.



Y asi seguira una temporada.El precio es bueno solo ha sido un fallo de timing, pero quien iba a predecir los 950 despidos antes de la presentacion de resultados?Asi es la bolsa, uno se mueve con cierto margen de seguridad pero hacer siempre un corte limpio de cirujano es muy complicado.Si no dan otro susto sigo pensando que llegara a 4.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mr. Brightside te preguntaba por Zeltia por si tenias información a nivel profesional de un posible incremento en la facturacion? Por ejemplo como me comento Ane con faes que ahora se están centrando en vender en el exterior gracias a acuerdos con otros laboratorios.



Ponzi, gracias por las opiniones; la única información que tengo de Zeltia es la que es pública, no la audito yo.


----------



## Clander (19 Nov 2013)

¿Alguien que me arroje luz sobre este tema de una de las preferidas del foro [FCC]?:

Billionaire Koplowitz Said to Work With Messier on FCC-Tied Debt - Bloomberg



> FCC wants its banks to agree to *convert part of its loans into payment-in-kind debt, which allow borrowers to roll up interest* so that it’s paid when the debt comes due, people familiar with the matter said last month. FCC’s lenders are pushing for the company to reduce its debt and bolster equity through selling assets or retaining profit, the people said.



¿Como afecta esto a la supuesta refinanciación que debe de tener lugar en el 1T de el proximo año? ¿Y las expectativas Janus style del rebalanceo deb / equity? :


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y asi seguira una temporada.El precio es bueno solo ha sido un fallo de timing, pero quien iba a predecir los 950 despidos antes de la presentacion de resultados?Asi es la bolsa, uno se mueve con cierto margen de seguridad pero hacer siempre un corte limpio de cirujano es muy complicado.Si no dan otro susto sigo pensando que llegara a 4.



La verdad es que, después de que usted la comentara, la estoy siguiendo, y seguramente dará más de una alegría. Después del bajón, se esta manteniendo con mucho movimiento.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Nov 2013)

el burbujon biblico de la bolsa USA toca su fin


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A lo tonto Zeltia lleva sin levantar el vuelo mas de 7 años, ahora parece que empiezan a ganar algo pero aun asi lo dicho les falta facturacion, venden poco.Eso si, una vez que lo consigan, tener economias de escala con los margenes que se mueven en los laboratorio es muy facil.Como no entiendo de laboratorios, para compensar mi nulo conocimiento prefiero farmaceuticas mas grandes y mejor diversificadas.



A parte de ser un nido de powerpointistas que predican las maravillosidades del poder de las algas contra el cáncer, sin desarrollar un sólo producto eficaz. El Yondelis, su producto estrella, tiene 10 años y ningún efecto curativo demostrado. 

Reúne en su nómina la flor y nata de la facultad de farmacología, expedientes llenos de matrículas de honor y carísimos doctorados Cum Laude, todos hijos de la sin par burguesía farmaceutica gallega que ganó millones a paladas gracias a su monopolio.

Ha sido salvada por una ampliación de capital aportada por la fallecida mujer de Amancio Ortega y mantenida por la Xunta de Galicia que usa sus insecticidas y barnices para los hospitales.

aparte de todo esto y sabiendo que no tiene un duro para gastar en I+D...


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

9615 en el futuro del ibex.

EDIT: 9595!!!!

A que llegamos al nivel del 9583 que decía yo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Nov 2013)

Entro, saludo a la afición, veo que Amper ha pasado de ojete abrasor a modo ojete destructor previo al ojete anhiquilatio y me voy.
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> A parte de ser un nido de powerpointistas que predican las maravillosidades del poder de las algas contra el cáncer, sin desarrollar un sólo producto eficaz. El Yondelis, su producto estrella, tiene 10 años y ningún efecto curativo demostrado.
> 
> Reúne en su nómina la flor y nata de la facultad de farmacología, expedientes llenos de matrículas de honor y carísimos doctorados Cum Laude, todos hijos de la sin par burguesía farmaceutica gallega que ganó millones a paladas gracias a su monopolio.
> 
> ...



No tengo ningún interés en defender a Zeltia, que me ha dado más dolor que nada, pero lo del I+D, salvo que la información pública sea falsa, no es cierto:

_Además el Grupo Zeltia siempre ha apostado y sigue apostando de forma decidida por la innovación y los procesos de I+D+i más disruptivos, en la lista de empresas que más invierten en I+D en la Unión Europea, elaborada por el Joint Research Centre (JRC) de la Comisión Europea, el Grupo Zeltia es la empresa española más volcada en I+D con relación a sus ingresos, con el equivalente al 38,7% de sus ventas. El Grupo Zeltia también lidera la posición española en cuanto a inversión en I+D por empleado: Mientras que la inversión media por empleado en I+D de las empresas españolas es de 9.400 euros, la compañía destina más de 88.000 euros. También se sitúa como la tercera empresa farmacéutica española en inversión en I+D, ocupando el puesto 290 en dicha lista de inversión privada en I+D en la Unión Europea. En la lista de empresas que más invierten en I+D en todo el mundo, Zeltia ocupa la posición 1.020._


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> TODAS las farmaceúticas a medio largo plazo son buenas inversiones. El tema es tener parado ese dinero, que podría crecer en otro valor. Esa es la putada.
> 
> Amén de ser opadas en cuanto X tengan pasta
> 
> ...



Busque, compare y si encuentra algo mejor favor de mandarmelo ::

Growth, Profitability, and Financial Ratios for Questcor Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (QCOR) from Morningstar.com
Questcor Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Financial Information


PDLI PDL BioPharma, Inc. XNASDLI Stock Quote Price News
PDL BioPharma, Inc. - Financial Information


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> A 1,30 les vendo yo mi parte.
> Y nunca mais.
> 
> La participación del FROB ahora mismo sería de unos 7500M.
> Dado que han puesto unos 25000M directamente para capitalizarla, más otro tanto en avales del estado, no pueden vender a precios de hoy. De ahí sale la revalorización que tienen que buscar en la acción y en la que tengo puestas las esperanzas.



Otra opción es que al final acaben medio regalando el banco a otra entidad de amigotes, no sería nada nuevo, y acabemos pagando el pufo a escote entre todos, como siempre.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Nov 2013)

las manos fueltes han vendido a saco el ibex , buscan acojonar al personal , esto va parriba , es la señal del mal que estabamos esperando :Baile:


----------



## MattCoy (19 Nov 2013)

Bronx dijo:


> Cómo veis al Ibex? Momento de entrar con uno largos o se va por la barranquilla??



Perdon por no haber contestado antes, pero me ha pillado bastante liado.

El cierre de hoy, ha sido feo, muy cerca de minimos. Pero, en mi operativa, si no tuviera ya los largos que llevo del anterior testeo a esta zona, cargaria largos. Ahora bien, teniendo muy muy presente cual es el SL. Para mi, seguimos en el rango lateral, de momento. Hasta que el contado no perfore el 9600, un pelín más por ponerle algo de filtro, seguimos asi. Usted calcule con su apalancamiento lo que supondría perder 40 puntos de IBEX. Si no es un apalancamiento de esos que hay 1:400, 1:200 o algo asi, creo que le sale a cuenta. Es lo de siempre, ecuación rentabilidad/riesgo. El riesgo de perder 40 puntos de IBEX es aproximadamente un 0,4 % (no he cogido la calculadora, lo hago de cabeza). En mi caso, con el instrumento que yo utilizo, sería un 0.8 % ya que llevo doble apalancamiento. Aparte, las comisiones. Bien, y ¿cual seria la rentabilidad? Si el IBEX se mete 400 pipos, que es la parte alta del lateral es un 4% (un 8 % en mi sistema). Es decir la posible rentabilidad es 10 veces mayor que la perdida, yo entraria, repito, YO. Cada uno es cada uno. Habrá quien diga que sacar un 8 % es poco, pero yo la verdad es que firmo por sacar eso mensualmente...

De hecho, mañana, dependiendo de como vea la apertura, lo mismo cargo algunos largos más... que aunque no me guste tener las cerezas todas en el mismo sitio, he sacado unas cerezas de otro...

Suerte, haya decidido lo que haya decidido


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

el SAN tiene mala pinta y se puede cargar el ibex

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 11:38 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Busque, compare y si encuentra algo mejor favor de mandarmelo ::
> 
> Growth, Profitability, and Financial Ratios for Questcor Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (QCOR) from Morningstar.com
> Questcor Pharmaceuticals, Inc. - Financial Information
> ...




thanks

faes está justo en el soporte del canal, y además en el 61,80% de apoyo de la onda. Si rebota, lo "lógico" es que fuera a 2,94 ó 3,10 desde los 2,67 actuales.

Si no rebota, lo "lógico" es 2,50 ó 2,42

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 11:40 ----------

Zeltia tiene que crecer como ha hecho Grifols, comprando Progenika, o una parecida.


----------



## SPK (19 Nov 2013)

Anécdota,ayer iba a entrar con poca carga en un megachicharro de impresoras 3d para aprovecharme fe la burbuja en el valor. ONVO.Cuando di orden de comprar cerca de las 22 el broker se colgó y no hice la compra.Hoy va por -20%:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el SAN tiene mala pinta y se puede cargar el ibex
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 11:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Grifols tiene uma deuda guapa guapa, de esas que hay que mirar por el espejo retrovisor.Hasta ahora no les ha ido mal porque resulta que en temas de plasma por lo visto casi no tienen competencia, son de lo mejorcito que hay, eso he oido.A mi Zeltia ya digo que a nivel financiero no me parece que este mal ademas de que tiene buenos margenes, pero es que pide a gritos incrementar la facturacion.Son demasiado pequeños para competir a nivel internacional.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Nov 2013)

Hoy me he salido de Gamesa para recoger plusvis a 7,32 , parece que anda falto de fuerza y mejor asegurar.

Por otro lado entrada en Peugeot a 10,89. A ver si vuelve a por los 13 euros.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Grifols tiene uma deuda guapa guapa, de esas que hay que mirar por el espejo retrovisor.Hasta ahora no les ha ido mal porque resulta que en temas de plasma por lo visto casi no tienen casi competencia, son de lo mejorcito que hay, eso he oido.A mi Zeltia ya digo que a nivel financiero no me parece que este mal ademas de que tiene buenos margenes, pero es que pide a gritos incrementar la facturacion.Son demasiado pequeños para competir a nivel internacional.



las farmeceúticas son el sector más proclive a fusiones, hay tiene varios ejemplos.


la pregunta es, quién se une a Zeltia? almirall? faes? grifols?



por cierto, qué opinan ahora de Técnicas, después de hoy?


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No tengo ningún interés en defender a Zeltia, que me ha dado más dolor que nada, pero lo del I+D, salvo que la información pública sea falsa, no es cierto:
> 
> _Además el Grupo Zeltia siempre ha apostado y sigue apostando de forma decidida por la innovación y los procesos de I+D+i más disruptivos, en la lista de empresas que más invierten en I+D en la Unión Europea, elaborada por el Joint Research Centre (JRC) de la Comisión Europea, el Grupo Zeltia es la empresa española más volcada en I+D con relación a sus ingresos, con el equivalente al 38,7% de sus ventas. El Grupo Zeltia también lidera la posición española en cuanto a inversión en I+D por empleado: Mientras que la inversión media por empleado en I+D de las empresas españolas es de 9.400 euros, la compañía destina más de 88.000 euros. También se sitúa como la tercera empresa farmacéutica española en inversión en I+D, ocupando el puesto 290 en dicha lista de inversión privada en I+D en la Unión Europea. En la lista de empresas que más invierten en I+D en todo el mundo, Zeltia ocupa la posición 1.020._



No niego que hayan gastado dinero en I+D (otra cosa es que haya sido bien gastado), sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ese dinero no era de ellos si no tuyo y mío.
En Galicia, Zeltia y Blusens (slogan, ''Winning Spirit'', pese a estar en concurso de acreedores), han recibido ayudas para I+D en los años de bonanza a cascoporro. A los políticos les salía a cuenta hacerse fotos con empresas modernas, de alta tecnología y nombres exóticos dirigidas por hijos de...
Otra que se llevaba su buen dinero, I+D para cultivos marinos, era Pescanova.
Pescanova en quiebra, Blusens en concurso, Zeltia salvada por una señora filántropa ya fallecida...

siento decir todo esto, tanto como gallego como por tus acciones, en Galicia las ayudas para I+D se gastaban en...

https://www.google.es/search?q=maxi...0BKaU0QWu7YHYBw&ved=0CDcQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=616


----------



## mpbk (19 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las manos fueltes han vendido a saco el ibex , buscan acojonar al personal , esto va parriba , es la señal del mal que estabamos esperando :Baile:



que sabes lo que han vendido, no lo dirás por el konkorde azul.....:XX::XX: ese indicador no sirve para eso.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2013 at 19:04 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Hoy me he salido de Gamesa para recoger plusvis a 7,32 , parece que anda falto de fuerza y mejor asegurar.
> 
> Por otro lado entrada en Peugeot a 10,89. A ver si vuelve a por los 13 euros.



bien hecho. las dos, pero peugeot ya anuncié compra en el hilo de inversiones, un 9% de subida ya llevamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2013)

Verás como en USA se marquen una vela escombro


----------



## Xiux (19 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No niego que hayan gastado dinero en I+D (otra cosa es que haya sido bien gastado), sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ese dinero no era de ellos si no tuyo y mío.
> En Galicia, Zeltia y Blusens (slogan, ''Winning Spirit'', pese a estar en concurso de acreedores), han recibido ayudas para I+D en los años de bonanza a cascoporro. A los políticos les salía a cuenta hacerse fotos con empresas modernas, de alta tecnología y nombres exóticos dirigidas por hijos de...
> Otra que se llevaba su buen dinero, I+D para cultivos marinos, era Pescanova.
> Pescanova en quiebra, Blusens en concurso, Zeltia salvada por una señora filántropa ya fallecida...
> ...




Una pena, pero totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## ponzi (19 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> las farmeceúticas son el sector más proclive a fusiones, hay tiene varios ejemplos.
> 
> 
> la pregunta es, quién se une a Zeltia? almirall? faes? grifols?
> ...



Una fusión les vendría bien, pero claro tiene que ser alguna que este centrada en el cancer, en España solo Almirall y no les veo con ganas de comprar Zeltia, ya son buenos siendo como son.En si los laboratorios son muy rentables, solo hay que mirar los balances y ver cuanto facturan en función de sus activos y su neto. Zeltia a pesar de ser un laboratorio pequeñin...factura cerca de la mitad de sus activos. A saber como resolverán el problema de tamaño, así llevan ya bastantes años.


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Otra opción es que al final acaben medio regalando el banco a otra entidad de amigotes, no sería nada nuevo, y acabemos pagando el pufo a escote entre todos, como siempre.



Tiene unos cuantos para regalar antes  y que además están dando pérdidas tremendas: Catalunya Caixa, Novagalicia. Precisamente no van a regalar la única que da beneficios (al menos sobre el papel).

Hay un tema del que no hay que dudar, hoy es la 2ª entidad, después de Caixabank, que más nóminas y pensiones tiene en su haber. Es lógico que el estado tienda a mover todo el dinero dentro de ella, nóminas de empleados públicos y pensiones, así como a concederle los créditos también de forma preferencial. Tampoco es que hoy por hoy sea un chicharro abandonado a la suerte de Dios, lo tiene todo a su favor para salir adelante (y que la castuza se lleve su parte).


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verás como en USA se marquen una vela escombro


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Zeltia a pesar de ser un laboratorio pequeñin...factura cerca de la mitad de sus activos. A saber como resolverán el problema de tamaño, así llevan ya bastantes años.



Porque esos ingresos son a través de dos vías:

- trato preferencial del Sergas (Xunta galicia), que les concede exclusividades (pinturas para hospitales, desinfectantes, insecticidas, antifúngicos)
- ayuda por parte de las farmacias gallegas para vender su parafernalia de parafarmacia a base de algas y rollos marinos, acreditados por la facultad de farmacia de Santiago (que forman parte de Zeltia), pero que son tan inútiles como crecepelos. 

Me cuesta explicar algo que sólo se conoce desde dentro, el mundo farmacéutico es tan endogámico como el bancario o el notarial. Los padres se hicieron millonarios con las farmacias, los hijos a su vez trabajan en empresas farmaceuticas y la factura la paga papá estado.
La crisis está poniendo a todas estas castas en su sitio y todas estas pequeñas empresas que vivían del favor político, sin aportar más que comisiones bajo cuerda, tienen que desaparecer.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Nov 2013)

Abner , 
me da por arriba un toque a 9726(f)
por abajo 9525(f) y una extensión 9490(f) (apuesto por esta)

por cierto cuántos contratos, han hecho los leoncillos hoy? no creo que compensen los + 1300 de ayer distribuidos


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

tiene pinta de irse a 2,10

pero puede que mañana tenga la última oportunidad de rebote

y creo que mucha gente se la va a dar mañana por última vez


----------



## sr.anus (19 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Se que es de mala educacion empezar a pòstear, solo cuando hay indicios de guano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para que buscar otro gif?


----------



## Bronx (19 Nov 2013)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta y por su explicación. Soy gacela recién salida de un curso, asi que ando bastante pez. 
Una pregunta más, cómo operáis normalmente, 
con CFD´s (comisión 10 euros) - apalancamiento 1 a 1
con Futuros (sobre el miniIbex, que todavía no soy mayor para apalancamientos de 1 a 10)
con ETF´s indexado al Ibex
Muchísimas gracias.




MattCoy dijo:


> Perdon por no haber contestado antes, pero me ha pillado bastante liado.
> 
> El cierre de hoy, ha sido feo, muy cerca de minimos. Pero, en mi operativa, si no tuviera ya los largos que llevo del anterior testeo a esta zona, cargaria largos. Ahora bien, teniendo muy muy presente cual es el SL. Para mi, seguimos en el rango lateral, de momento. Hasta que el contado no perfore el 9600, un pelín más por ponerle algo de filtro, seguimos asi. Usted calcule con su apalancamiento lo que supondría perder 40 puntos de IBEX. Si no es un apalancamiento de esos que hay 1:400, 1:200 o algo asi, creo que le sale a cuenta. Es lo de siempre, ecuación rentabilidad/riesgo. El riesgo de perder 40 puntos de IBEX es aproximadamente un 0,4 % (no he cogido la calculadora, lo hago de cabeza). En mi caso, con el instrumento que yo utilizo, sería un 0.8 % ya que llevo doble apalancamiento. Aparte, las comisiones. Bien, y ¿cual seria la rentabilidad? Si el IBEX se mete 400 pipos, que es la parte alta del lateral es un 4% (un 8 % en mi sistema). Es decir la posible rentabilidad es 10 veces mayor que la perdida, yo entraria, repito, YO. Cada uno es cada uno. Habrá quien diga que sacar un 8 % es poco, pero yo la verdad es que firmo por sacar eso mensualmente...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Nov 2013)

El mundo 3D volviendo a tierra. Por cierto muy bien visto lode zillow Jánus..


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Porque esos ingresos son a través de dos vías:
> 
> - trato preferencial del Sergas (Xunta galicia), que les concede exclusividades (pinturas para hospitales, desinfectantes, insecticidas, antifúngicos)
> - ayuda por parte de las farmacias gallegas para vender su parafernalia de parafarmacia a base de algas y rollos marinos, acreditados por la facultad de farmacia de Santiago (que forman parte de Zeltia), pero que son tan inútiles como crecepelos.
> ...



Desconociendo a fondo la empresa, y aunque puedas tener bastante razón, ese análisis es demasiado simplista para una empresa que factura 170 millones de euros, y con elevado nivel de exportación (casi un 60% sobre el INCN).


----------



## Sr. Breve (19 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 9615 en el futuro del ibex.
> 
> EDIT: 9595!!!!
> 
> A que llegamos al nivel del 9583 que decía yo....



me quito el sombrero caballero


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

interesante:
Arcelor-Mittal comercializará un sistema de viviendas hecho en Asturias - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

no solo porque sea de arcelor, si no por el sistema


----------



## Tono (19 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desconociendo a fondo la empresa, y aunque puedas tener bastante razón, ese análisis es demasiado simplista para una empresa que factura 170 millones de euros, y con elevado nivel de exportación (casi un 60% sobre el INCN).



No voy a insistir más sobre el tema, ni sobre las cuentas de Zeltia. Que tengas mucha suerte.
Sólo quiero que leas lo siguiente:

Presidente de Pescanova: Manuel Fernández de Sousa-Faro
Presidente de Zeltia: José María Fernández Sousa-Faro

Los enlaces de la familia vienen desde el franquismo, Fraga y como no, las inevitables caixas galegas al servicio todos ellos.

Aquello de el mismo perro y distinto collar...


----------



## MattCoy (19 Nov 2013)

Bronx dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta y por su explicación. Soy gacela recién salida de un curso, asi que ando bastante pez.
> Una pregunta más, cómo operáis normalmente,
> con CFD´s (comisión 10 euros) - apalancamiento 1 a 1
> con Futuros (sobre el miniIbex, que todavía no soy mayor para apalancamientos de 1 a 10)
> ...



Yo en Bolsa, normalmente estoy operando con un ETF indexado al IBEX con doble apalancamiento. En ING puedes utilizar los dos, el apalancado o el 1 a 1, y tienes tambien los inversos, para intentar aprovechar las bajadas. Su nombres son Lyxxor ETF o parecido

Para apalancamiento fuerte, tengo una cuenta en Forex, con 1:400, pero la verdad, alli solo me muevo con pequeñas cantidades, los apalancamientos tan grandes acaban jugando malas pasadas... yo alli suelo trabajar con lotes muy pequeños y más como entretenimiento que como forma de ganar dinero.


----------



## Abner (19 Nov 2013)

Acumulación fuerte en el día de hoy, casi casi como para anular la distribución de ayer. 
Los niveles en estos días, como dije ayer hay que tomarlos con pinzas, pero parece que hay un par de ellos sobre los que pareciera haber consenso de leoncios en su ataque.
9669f, y 9718f. 
Menos definidos y "borrosos" tenemos una posible zona "hot" sobre el 9745f y más arriba, subiendo subiendo guau, guau, joaquín lucky, tú y yo lo sabíamos, tendríamos otro clásico en el que los leoncios parece que se ponen cachondos, el 9808f.

Me quedo con los 2 primeros porque los otros me parecen un pasote y soy un cobarde :cook:

EDIT: Hostia el futuro en el 9586f, a 3 puntos del nivel que canté. Esto merece un ojete de Mordor que todo lo ve


----------



## Robopoli (19 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> El mundo 3D volviendo a tierra. Por cierto muy bien visto lode zillow Jánus..



Yo me he quitado de encima las 3D Systems (+11%) y he comprado Giant Interactive Group, Inc. aprovechando que están de descuento. A ver que tal salen los chinorris...


----------



## Lukatovic (19 Nov 2013)

¿EuroQE? ¿Comprar activos al estilo de la Fed? El BCE asegura que es una opción en Europa - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>



Los QE de Tito Bernie tienen básicamente 2 objetivos:

1. - Mantener artificialmente inflados los activos que figuran en los balances de Bancos y Empresas para no tener que reconocer las pérdias más que evidentes que tienen en el balance. Así se ahorran las consiguientes quiebras y quitas.

2. - Hinchar la riqueza percibida en las inversiones en los mercados. De esto se aprovecha una pequeña fracción de la sociedad occidental y no digamos la mini fracción del resto de la sociedad planetaria.

Precisamente son los ricos y clase media-alta los que atesoran los activos que han entrado en burbuja de la mano de Tito Bernie ...... No me extraña que les vaya especialmente bien a la empresas del lujo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

No pongo lo que merecen porque me enchironarían.


----------



## juanfer (19 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los QE de Tito Bernie tienen básicamente 2 objetivos:
> 
> 1. - Mantener artificialmente inflados los activos que figuran en los balances de Bancos y Empresas para no tener que reconocer las pérdias más que evidentes que tienen en el balance. Así se ahorran las consiguientes quiebras y quitas.
> 
> ...



El problema de tanta inyección va traer consecuencias al final alguien tendrá que ser el paganinis.


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema de tanta inyección va traer consecuencias al final alguien tendrá que ser el paganinis.



Sometimiento de millones de trabajadores, compras de activos a precios de saldo y mano de obra muy barata ...

Así se conquistan los países hoy en día y no tirando pepinos en el tercer mundo 8:


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Nov 2013)

Puede que ya se haya comentado pero con la historia de Imtech y demás acabo de comprobar que está presente en la cartera de Renta4.

30% ROYAL IMTECH
25% BANCO BPI
15% K+S
15% INMOBILIARIA COLONIAL
15% PEUGEOT 

No sé si es buena señal... o todo lo contrario.


----------



## @@strom (19 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Puede que ya se haya comentado pero con la historia de Imtech y demás acabo de comprobar que está presente en la cartera de Renta4.
> 
> 30% ROYAL IMTECH
> 25% BANCO BPI
> ...



Bestinver también lleva royal imtech.


----------



## egarenc (19 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entro, saludo a la afición, veo que Amper ha pasado de ojete abrasor a modo ojete destructor previo al ojete anhiquilatio y me voy.
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Estoy indijnao! si mañana no sube el 20 y pico % que les pierdo, me las saco de encima, he perdido la confianza en el equipo gestor :rolleye:. Lo único que me complace que el HDLGP de Montoro va a pillar menos cacho de mi.:no:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

Amper el RMO de Mohindar da salida, pero para medio-largo.

Y es un índice segurola, contra el que no se debe ir.

Los 0.97 son cuestión de tiempo, y quizás los 0,73 (yo ahí espero, que no "hay" que puse antes, joer, que vergüenza)


----------



## bertok (19 Nov 2013)

Amper es un chicharro infecto shurs

Quién os ha engañado .... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## egarenc (19 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amper es un chicharro infecto shurs
> 
> Quién os ha engañado .... :ouch::ouch::ouch:



:no: venimos engañados de casa 8:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

si quieres te cambio tu engaño en amper por el mio en tecnocom-zeltia-fersa

10% de media en los 3


y lo peor es que no veo visos (excepto mañana) de recuperar ese 10% con otras



gamesa, el que ha vendido muy bien vendido, porque tiene pinta de ir a buscar el 6


flipo con bayer, vendió tono, pero sigue pa´rriba


----------



## egarenc (19 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> si quieres te cambio tu engaño en amper por el mio en tecnocom-zeltia-fersa
> 
> 10% de media en los 3
> 
> ...



no te lo cambio porque el tropiezo me supone 100 euros menos cuando pase cuentas con el Tontoro....y cuando las Imtech empiecen a reaccionar, ni me acordaré de quien es el...


----------



## darwinn (19 Nov 2013)

No me explico esto de Amper.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Puede que ya se haya comentado pero con la historia de Imtech y demás acabo de comprobar que está presente en la cartera de Renta4.
> 
> 30% ROYAL IMTECH
> 25% BANCO BPI
> ...



Me esta tentando imtech pero me tienta mas abajo del actual. Los que esteis dentro suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Me esta tentando imtech pero me tienta mas abajo del actual. Los que esteis dentro suerte



No tengo posibilidad de ver cómo van los gráficos, pero recuerdo que había marcado una zona de soporte 1.98. Pero vamos, ni caso
Ya que como digo, no se que está pasando. 

Buenos días y yatal. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## xavigomis (20 Nov 2013)

Es lo malo de invertir en empresas quebradas... (amper y similares) cuando la música se para no hay sillas para todos y a alguno se le queda cara de tonto.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

tenemos la parte baja de bollinger totalmente horizontal , sera muy dificil torcerlo hacia abajo , ademas los astros nos son propicios


----------



## amago45 (20 Nov 2013)

Buenos días y tal. A ver que tal se da el día


----------



## sr.anus (20 Nov 2013)

buenos dias


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

Vamos camino de verano del 2012,,,,,cuando las putitas gamesa y sacyr bajaban de 7% en 7%.....Ahora sustituimos gamesa por bankia y solo queda llegar al punto g, g de guano.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 02:05 ----------

guanoooooo


----------



## sr.anus (20 Nov 2013)

directos al 9470? seria un buen momento para cargar largos, para el fail rally navideño


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

*Buen día guanero!*


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Nov 2013)

pobres bajistillas faltos de conocimiento , el siemprealcismo se impondra


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Nov 2013)

!Yellen, Drogui, inyectad más que esto se gripa¡


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> directos al 9470? seria un buen momento para cargar largos, para el fail rally navideño



a mí me daban anoche caso de caer, los 9480, en simulaciones, pero con paradita en 9550


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí me daban anoche caso de caer, los 9480, en simulaciones, pero con paradita en 9550



fibonazi :rolleye:


----------



## MattCoy (20 Nov 2013)

Bueno, pues a mi me saltó el SL de mis largos... tenia que haberle dado algo más de filtro, lo tenia en 9589 y el minimo ha sido 9584,80. De todos modos es poco lo que pierdo (pero como no lo arregle este finde tocan un par de copas menos, mi salud lo agradecerá), ahora toca liquidez a ver que pasa y en que sentido nos posicionamos, supongo que será el contrario del que diga el jato.

Voy a hacer unas gestiones y a mediodia veremos que ha pasado y a que tren me subo


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

acx es curioso como ha rebotado en un nivel de esos

Zeltia visita soportes del canal 2,285 y rebota a 2,33. menuda locura de chicharro.


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

Joder Bankia....

Tono cagonlaputa....

Ahora mismo en caída libre.....


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

libre libre...

-3%


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Para los que quieran estar a la última... el creador de Second Life quiere aprender de sus errores y crear un nuevo mundo virtual supermasivo.

Veremos si no queda todo en un fluff... pero mientras tanto, para estar al loro, váyanse apuntando..

High Fidelity


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para los que quieran estar a la última... el creador de Second Life quiere aprender de sus errores y crear un nuevo mundo virtual supermasivo.
> 
> Veremos si no queda todo en un fluff... pero mientras tanto, para estar al loro, váyanse apuntando..
> 
> High Fidelity



Hola, tengo 100 millones de clientes, pierdo 1.000 millones, y quiero sacarla a bolsa y forrarme


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

A la mierda!! Me he quitado de encima las Prisas. 
La muerte a pellizcos no está hecha para mí.
Robopoli chicharro free!!! Que gusto Dios!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner ,
> me da por arriba un toque a 9726(f)
> por abajo 9525(f) y una extensión 9490(f) (apuesto por esta)
> 
> por cierto cuántos contratos, han hecho los leoncillos hoy? no creo que compensen los + 1300 de ayer distribuidos



me paso por el owned, habían acumulado unos 750 contratos :: y hoy parece parece prepararse para UP

coño 9530(f) si me hubiera quedado callado ::, ahora a ver si hay UP ....... COMO LES GUSTA...... CABRONES...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me paso por el owned, habían acumulado unos 750 contratos :: y hoy parece parece prepararse para UP



pero el "up" de verdad o...

porque estamos en el alambre por 8ª ó 9ª vez


----------



## sr.anus (20 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Joder Bankia....
> 
> Tono cagonlaputa....
> 
> Ahora mismo en caída libre.....



y no da señales de querer darse la vuelta, toda la mañana con velotes rojos contundentes


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> y no da señales de querer darse la vuelta, toda la mañana con velotes rojos contundentes



Ahora es cuando el gacelo piensa:

"hace una semana estaba a 1,05....si compro ahora....es un 15% de beneficio casi asegurado....":Baile:


Veremos....ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero el "up" de verdad o...
> 
> porque estamos en el alambre por 8ª ó 9ª vez



que cansinos........


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

Me saltó el stop en faes ayer, tengo una parte en liquidez y ahí se va a quedar de momento. Tecnocom está en el alambre también, y lo que no entiendo es lo de Ferrovial, ¿no debería estar bastante estable por lo del dividendo? No sé si compensar el precio que tenia (casi en máximos :ouch con el actual, aunque visto lo visto me da meidito moverme.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

compra codere a 1,12


----------



## Topongo (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me saltó el stop en faes ayer, tengo una parte en liquidez y ahí se va a quedar de momento. Tecnocom está en el alambre también, y lo que no entiendo es lo de Ferrovial, ¿no debería estar bastante estable por lo del dividendo? No sé si compensar el precio que tenia (casi en máximos :ouch con el actual, aunque visto lo visto me da meidito moverme.



Eso iba a comentar, que menos mal que no me metí porque lleva un par de dias bastante malos, es lo que tiene estar en máximos.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me saltó el stop en faes ayer, tengo una parte en liquidez y ahí se va a quedar de momento. Tecnocom está en el alambre también, y lo que no entiendo es lo de Ferrovial, ¿no debería estar bastante estable por lo del dividendo? No sé si compensar el precio que tenia (casi en máximos :ouch con el actual, aunque visto lo visto me da meidito moverme.



adios a zeltia, próximo adios a tecnocom. en Faes sigo porque compré más barato que usted.

así que ya veo rebotar a zeltia y tecno en breve :S


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> adios a zeltia, próximo adios a tecnocom. en Faes sigo porque compré más barato que usted.
> 
> así que ya veo rebotar a zeltia y tecno en breve :S



Tecno hace un minirebote hoy. Lo curioso del asunto es que si yo entendí medianamente bien la explicación del Koncorde, aún hay manos fuertes (el rio azul como dice el autor) dentro, por lo que en teoría debería acabar subiendo con fuerza? Eso sí, no hay narices a piramidar ::


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

pues más o menos eso quiere decir, no que sigan, pero que están ahí entrando y así.

esperaba una repetición de mayo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Nov 2013)

El castigo sobre los chicharros de los últimos días es bastante brutal... Dan ganas de tomarse todo un poco a broma.


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

Yo ayer jodido porque me saltó stop a 3,69 en sacyr.....

Hoy en 3,37.....

Terrorífico.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Nov 2013)

por debajo de 9539 hay fiesta, vamos pandoro tu puedes


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Tecno hace un minirebote hoy. Lo curioso del asunto es que si yo entendí medianamente bien la explicación del Koncorde, aún hay manos fuertes (el rio azul como dice el autor) dentro, por lo que en teoría debería acabar subiendo con fuerza? Eso sí, no hay narices a piramidar ::



faes al hoyo
y zeltia casi en verde

es que lo sabía ::


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

qué mala pinta tiene esto.....

paso a por mi owned. Cierto es, que la acumulación de ayer era menor que la distribución de antes de ayer, pero esto me parece un poco demasié pal body.


----------



## Krim (20 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo ayer jodido porque me saltó stop a 3,69 en sacyr.....
> 
> Hoy en 3,37.....
> 
> Terrorífico.



A todos nos mola acordarnos de esas jugadas en las que el valor rebotó elegantemente en nuestro stop, pero conviene mucho más acordarse de estas!! :8:


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

amonoh bajistillas....que encima el jato va largoooo


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

Pregunta de absoluto noob, ¿cómo soleis cargar cortos? ¿ETF o CFD? ¿Con apalancamiento, y cual, o sin él?

No estoy tan loco como para meterme con esto asi de buenas, pero por ir sabiendo y por ir informándome.


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pregunta de absoluto noob, ¿cómo soleis cargar cortos? ¿ETF o CFD? ¿Con apalancamiento, y cual, o sin él?
> 
> No estoy tan loco como para meterme con esto asi de buenas, pero por ir sabiendo y por ir informándome.




warras!! Y no me gustan.

Lo próximo será ETF inversoienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Empezó el guano a conciencia...



Hace fresquete , ¿eh?


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

tecnicas reunidas -2,5%
38,20


----------



## Galifrey (20 Nov 2013)

Bueno,

Por fin he conocido en persona a ese amiguito vuestro del que tanto habláis, ese tal Pandoro.

Todo lo hispanistaní en rojo vivo, solo las eonas en verde compensando un poco (zoy un ehstrategah).

Como era el truco mental para estos momentos... ah si... ¡Qué bien, así este mes podré comprar más barato!


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (20 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> gamesa se puede pegar un buen paseo a la baja. Tras mucho tiempo, el último máximo no ha superado y consolidado el anterior. Es la definición de techo, queda por confirmar la bajada.



Pues efectivamente, el paseo viene siendo con ganas. Mi reconocimiento a ustec y a ane agurain, que también avisaba hace unos días. Yo a aguantar en un acto (más) de Montorismo Extremo.


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

FranR habló del 9534 como objetivo. Desde luego hay un rebote a sólo 10 puntos de su nivel.


----------



## alimon (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pregunta de absoluto noob, ¿cómo soleis cargar cortos? ¿ETF o CFD? ¿Con apalancamiento, y cual, o sin él?
> 
> No estoy tan loco como para meterme con esto asi de buenas, pero por ir sabiendo y por ir informándome.



Yo uso CFD apalancado 1/5.

Los ETF no replican el índice,por mucho que digan que si.

Y no soy muy de warras, la verdad.

Al final el CFD viene siendo el futuro, que su subyacente, solo que con algo de palanca. Para mi es lo más transparente, dentro de que es un derivado.


Ayer me salí definitivamente de Amper.
En Sacyr me estan poniendo el culo bonito,lo que pasa es que las llevo poco por encima de 2.

En el resto me dan por todos lados, no se salva ni una.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

y si ahora hiciesemos un velote como el otro día? pero a la inversa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hace fresquete , ¿eh?



Buenos dias sus señorias,

Tiene ganas de poner uno de sus gifs eh.

Para mi el futuro del sp hoy puede marcar su caidita de roma al perder el 1784,00 puntazos pero continuaria en tendencia siemprealcistaantiinversobres incluso merodeando por los 1720,00 puntazos de aqui a la semana que viene.

En el stoxx y en el daxie o comienzan compañias a apuntar beneficios al alza o la bajada de tipos se ha descontado en la cotizacion de los flujos futuros ya.

Dicho todo esto, nada importa salvo si el JJJ esta comprado o vendido. 

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 12:12 ----------




Abner dijo:


> FranR habló del 9534 como objetivo. Desde luego hay un rebote a sólo 10 puntos de su nivel.



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

MMJr [Market Maker Junior] es muy GRANDE.


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

el mínimo que han hecho a las 11:50 lo veo bastante fuerte como soporte

pocas gacelillas se han puesto larga después (parece incluso que algunas han vendido)... por tanto esa zona pueden que la machaquen hoy para meter miedo... pero creo que tarde o temprano saldrá el precio para arriba


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

Dato interesante: en R4 recomiendan comprar bankia a ,91. No sé si no han visto que va por 0,89 o es que están esperando a que suba a ese valor ::

Yo estoy por meterle a EZE o Bankia, pero no acabo de decidirme, veo igual de negro ambas


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo uso CFD apalancado 1/5.
> 
> Los ETF no replican el índice,por mucho que digan que si.
> 
> ...



Pregunta de gacela novata, 

¿Existen CFDs sin apalancamiento?


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo ayer jodido porque me saltó stop a 3,69 en sacyr.....
> 
> Hoy en 3,37.....
> 
> Terrorífico.



No toques sacyr, ni se te ocurra. 
Cambio de valor objetivo. 2,60.

Esa es la entrada, mientras es jugar a la loteria.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

A ver, yo no doy un experto en CFds pero entiendo que el apalancamiento lo pone usted.

No hay que confundir apalancamiento con garantías.

Ejemplo: Usted quiere comprar 1000 acciones a 3 euros.

El operador de los CFDs le va a pedir 300 euros de garantías (por decir una cantidad). Y luego me parece que aplican un margen dinámico en función de la cotización. 

Bueno, si usted quiere ir sin apalancamiento, deposita los 3.000 euros, compra las acciones y le pone usted el SL y SP donde le venga en gana.... o no se lo pone.

Que sucede que el broker le descuenta de su "líquido" las garantías. Con lo que mantiene un disponible 2.700 euros.

Ahora usted quiere comprar otras 1.000. Puede depositar otros 3.000 euros. O no depositarlos y tirar del disponible. Otros 300 euros de garantías. Con lo que su apalancamiento ya sería x2


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

Bueno, cero chicharros, se han comido todo mi beneficio de octubre.

Liquidez 90%


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

Faber avisa de que existen burbujas en el sector financiero - elEconomista.es


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (20 Nov 2013)

Mis hooogoooossss
Las natraceuticals han perforado a lo bestia los 0,28 y se han quedado a un tris de saltarme los los stop un céntimo más abajo!!!


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver, yo no doy un experto en CFds pero entiendo que el apalancamiento lo pone usted.
> 
> No hay que confundir apalancamiento con garantías.



Si nos olvidamos de los SL que podamos poner en un CFD para protegernos, imáginemonos que yo realizo una inversión de 1000 euros en un CFD sobre un valor o un índice y no quiero perder más que esto, ¿Es eso posible? ¿que garantías me van a exigir? Son preguntas que quiero hacer desde hace algún tiempo, hasta ahora sólo opero con valores y nunca lo he hecho con derivados.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Si nos olvidamos de los SL que podamos poner en un CFD para protegernos, imáginemonos que yo realizo una inversión de 1000 euros en un CFD sobre un valor o un índice y no quiero perder más que esto, ¿Es eso posible? ¿que garantías me van a exigir? Son preguntas que quiero hacer desde hace algún tiempo, hasta ahora sólo opero con valores y nunca lo he hecho con derivados.



Estoy en la misma exacta situación, y hay que ir prepárandose para el gran guano. Doy por hecho que efecitvamente estos dias están tomando posiciones para el rally de fin de año pero después... uy después.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Nov 2013)

Bankia se ha fundido el supuesto soporte del 0,90.

Menudo ataque desmedido a la chicharrada patria.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Si nos olvidamos de los SL que podamos poner en un CFD para protegernos, imáginemonos que yo realizo una inversión de 1000 euros en un CFD sobre un valor o un índice y no quiero perder más que esto, ¿Es eso posible? ¿que garantías me van a exigir? Son preguntas que quiero hacer desde hace algún tiempo, hasta ahora sólo opero con valores y nunca lo he hecho con derivados.



Volvamos al ejemplo. 1000 acciones a 3 euros... son 3000 euros.

¿que es lo peor que puede pasar? que las acciones valgan cero. Y pierda los 3.000 euros. Pues pone usted los 3000 euros por adelantado y se olvida de que el broker sólo le coge las garantías...

Por cierto, que si la acción baja... a medida que baje... el broker le irá pidiendo más de esas garantías... Si está a 3, le pedirá, por ejemplo, esos 300 euros de garantía. Supongamos que baja a 2. El broker le descontará como garantía, los 1000 que ya ha bajado y los 200 de garantía adicional. (suponiendo que pida un 10% de garantía). Y le quedarán a usted 1800 euros disponibles.

Si llegado a este punto liquida la posición (manual o auto) El broker le cargará los 1000 euros de pérdidas menos gastos, digamos 10 euros. Con lo que le quedan en cuenta 1990 euros. 

El broker en algún sitio le dirá cual es el saldo real de su posición y cuanto tiene disponible para operar. Fomenta el espíritu ludópata. Pero supongo que tambien indicará de algún modo cuanto tiene usted libre de riesgo.


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

Insisto, no me gusta ningún derivado proporcionado por market makers. Y no, un CFD no está vigilado por la CNMV, por lo que te pueden hacer la tres catorce. Lo del DMA es falso, no hay ningún producto llamado CFD listado en el MEFF así que el DMA que te ofrecen para CFD no es más que un meme de marketing sin sentido para atrapar a incautos. 

Avisaos quedáis, que luego vienen los lloros por los slippages, las órdenes misteriosamente no ejecutadas por falta de liquidez, stop-loss que si la cotización hubiese sido fidedigna no debieran saltar etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Bankia se ha fundido el supuesto soporte del 0,90.
> 
> Menudo ataque desmedido a la chicharrada patria.



El soporte pAra mi es el 0,85 y 0,76 si se rompen la cosa se pone fea fea


----------



## sr.anus (20 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Insisto, no me gusta ningún derivado proporcionado por market makers. Y no, un CFD no está vigilado por la CNMV, por lo que te pueden hacer la tres catorce. Lo del DMA es falso, no hay ningún producto llamado CFD listado en el MEFF así que el DMA que te ofrecen para CFD no es más que un meme de marketing sin sentido para atrapar a incautos.
> 
> Avisaos quedáis, que luego vienen los lloros por los slippages, las órdenes misteriosamente no ejecutadas por falta de liquidez, stop-loss que si la cotización hubiese sido fidedigna no debieran saltar etc, etc, etc.



Si te engañan una vez, culpa al otro; si te engañan dos veces, cúlpate a ti mismo


Lo mejor es probar, y ver como es un cachondeo. Prefiero los futuros


----------



## romanrdgz (20 Nov 2013)

Hoy Pandoro se está poniendo las botas. No obstante, me parece excesivo el castigo que se le está dando a Sacyr.

¿Alguien tiene a mano el algoritmo de koncorde para ver si las manos fuertes están cargando posiciones hoy?


----------



## ghkghk (20 Nov 2013)

Cómo estoy disfrutando con mis Gamesas


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si te engañan una vez, culpa al otro; si te engañan dos veces, cúlpate a ti mismo
> 
> 
> Lo mejor es probar, y ver como es un cachondeo. Prefiero los futuros



Con qué entidad estás? ¿Algún consejo?

Estoy harto de los ETF's, es otra estafa


----------



## silverwindow (20 Nov 2013)

hace unas semanas no paraban de decir por la tv que la bolsa subia y subia y blabla bla bla

ahora a desplumar al pollo en silencio,los tiempos son claros.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Nov 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> hace unas semanas no paraban de decir por la tv que la bolsa subia y subia y blabla bla bla
> 
> ahora a desplumar al pollo en silencio,los tiempos son claros.




Siempre hacen la misma. Llaman a la gacelada a que les compren sus títulos caros.

Los leones van a día de hoy de esta guisa...


----------



## silverwindow (20 Nov 2013)

Jim:"Pueden ir tan lejos como las autoridades quieran, mientras sigan imprimiendo dinero, pero el problema es que en algún momento los mercados dirán 'no vamos a seguir con este juego' y se producirá un serio colapso"

es solo cuetion de tiempo,todo dios lo sabe


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2013)

son correcciones sanas


----------



## sr.anus (20 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Con qué entidad estás? ¿Algún consejo?
> 
> Estoy harto de los ETF's, es otra estafa



clicktrade, sobre los consejos seria mas bien al reves, te los tendria que pedir yo a ti.  Llevas una gran cantidad de aciertos con los niveles que das 


y estas en lo cierto en cuantos a los etf

si hubiertamos abierto un etf inverso del ibex el 22 de noviembre tendria una rentabilidad del 4,38 % y el ibex ha bajado un 4,74% ha desaparecido mas de un 0,3 por el camino en menos de un mes


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.
Acabo de llegar a la oficina después del trabajo de campo.

He leído los comentarios del foro antes de mirar las cotizaciones, algo que suelo hacer por diversión. Según iba leyendo parecía que el holocausto había llegado. 
Luego veo que el IBEX cae un 1%, ferrovial sufre una corrección sana, así como Iberdrola también pandorea un poquillo.
Bankia bajando a plomo mientras alguien la está comprado como si se acabaran.

Pero mañana será otro día, tal vez esta tarde descampe y empecemos a ver el sol.







Keep calm. 
Los períodos de hambruna endurecen a la gacela y la vuelven más longeva.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

sí. cuentaselo a la mamá de bambi


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Take it easy.

[YOUTUBE]AEzTdBJUHO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (20 Nov 2013)

Puff, TREMENDA la debilidad del Trolibex estos días, el soporte que comentaba Sr. breve parece que se va al carajo, mientras el resto de índices estornuda y poco más.


----------



## Chila (20 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Mis hooogoooossss
> Las natraceuticals han perforado a lo bestia los 0,28 y se han quedado a un tris de saltarme los los stop un céntimo más abajo!!!



Ahí estamos...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> hace unas semanas no paraban de decir por la tv que la bolsa subia y subia y blabla bla bla
> 
> ahora a desplumar al pollo en silencio,los tiempos son claros.



Un clásico que no por ello deja de repetirse una y otra vez...


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Volvamos al ejemplo. 1000 acciones a 3 euros... son 3000 euros.
> 
> ¿que es lo peor que puede pasar? que las acciones valgan cero. Y pierda los 3.000 euros. Pues pone usted los 3000 euros por adelantado y se olvida de que el broker sólo le coge las garantías...
> 
> ...




Y digo yo, si no quieres apalancarte para que quieres cfds?
Si metes 3000€ y usan una garantía de 300€, aunq tu dejes los 2.700€ ahí paraos cuidado q el broker te va a cobrar los intereses por la financiación y le importa un capullo q tengas el resto ahí esperando. Si quieres comprar 3.000 en acciones pues se compran y punto 

Es así o es q no he entendido bien la pregunta?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Nov 2013)

Llevo siguiendo la bolsa diariamente durante varios años, y aún no me dejan de sorprender las fluctuaciones al corto plazo tan desmedidas.


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un clásico que no por ello deja de repetirse una y otra vez...



De la misma manera que también ocurre siempre lo contrario, lo que baja vuelve a subir.

Verdad es que los leoncios están despiojando con saña. 
En vez de agitar el árbol para que caigan los stops, lo están arrancando de raíz.
Estas bajadas me dan buena espina ienso:


----------



## Krim (20 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> De la misma manera que también ocurre siempre lo contrario, lo que baja vuelve a subir.
> 
> Verdad es que los leoncios están despiojando con saña.
> En vez de agitar el árbol para que caigan los stops, lo están arrancando de raíz.
> Estas bajadas me dan buena espina ienso:



También hay que recordar que juegan mucho con el sentimiento contrario. Si todos los medios salen diciendo que la bolsa sube como la espuma, mucha gente (la mayoría?) reacciona pensando "LOL, verás, vamos a caer como Baumgartner". Y claro, así mirado, no es mala idea caer un ratito, para que la peña piense "Si ya lo decía yoooooooooooo", despiojar a todos...y marcarse un Peponian nivel épico.

Pero claro, la peña también puede estar pensando eso mismo que yo he puesto, por lo cual puede que simplemente lo dejen caer un rato...y luego lo tiren a la mierda.

En resumen, NPI.


----------



## aitor33 (20 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> De la misma manera que también ocurre siempre lo contrario, lo que baja vuelve a subir.
> 
> Verdad es que los leoncios están despiojando con saña.
> En vez de agitar el árbol para que caigan los stops, lo están arrancando de raíz.
> Estas bajadas me dan buena espina ienso:



Me gusta tu optimismo, en esta situación lo único que hago es no apretar ningún botón ni de compra ni de venta, estoy por apagar el ordenador y no volverlo a encender hasta diciembre


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> También hay que recordar que juegan mucho con el sentimiento contrario....
> 
> Pero claro, la peña también puede estar pensando eso mismo que yo he puesto, por lo cual puede que simplemente lo dejen caer un rato...y luego lo tiren a la mierda.
> 
> En resumen, NPI.



A la mierda se tira aquellos valores que por fundamental son mierda en sí mismos. En el IBEX hay unos cuantos y en el continuo muchos. 
Los que tiene beneficios y se consideran ''seguros'' vuelven siempre a su posición.
El problema de aquellos buenos valores por fundamental, si colocas stop te lo pueden barrer en un ataque bearish.

Yo no pongo stops, el dinero que meto en bolsa no me hace falta, por tanto cuando llueve guano me meto en la trinchera a esperar que escampe.


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Puff, TREMENDA la debilidad del Trolibex estos días, el soporte que comentaba Sr. breve parece que se va al carajo, mientras el resto de índices estornuda y poco más.



nooooooooorr

yo sólo vigilo el DAX, el ibex apenas lo miro

siempre hablo del precio del FDAX


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Y digo yo, si no quieres apalancarte para que quieres cfds?



Para ponerte corto y poder ganar pasta con las bajadas


----------



## inversobres (20 Nov 2013)

Y usa de nuevo a maximos (dow)... again.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Nov 2013)

Ah claro! Pero entonces no queda otra q apalancarse, si quieres ponerte corto x los 3000€ pues metes sólo la garantía y palante porque los intereses van a caer de todas formas


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Y usa de nuevo a maximos (dow)... again.
> 
> Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza



El dia que corrijan toca mad max en España, y ten claro que mas tarde o temprano les tocara correjir.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Nov 2013)

¡Ojo cómo viene JCP en el premarket!
Si alguien la lleva, le va a quitar algún número rojo de los chicharriles hispanistaníes.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Y digo yo, si no quieres apalancarte para que quieres cfds?
> Si metes 3000€ y usan una garantía de 300€, aunq tu dejes los 2.700€ ahí paraos cuidado q el broker te va a cobrar los intereses por la financiación y le importa un capullo q tengas el resto ahí esperando. Si quieres comprar 3.000 en acciones pues se compran y punto
> 
> Es así o es q no he entendido bien la pregunta?



Correcto. Por eso le añadí el tema de los gastos en la liquidación. En CFDs creo que no suelen cobrarte brokerage, pero sí la financiación y dependiendo en que operes, una tasa por el tipo de cambio. En esto creo que hay tantas variaciones como casinos.

La idea puede ser que para ciertos valores te salga más barato. Yo que sé por ejemplo, que si quieres algo del OTC yanki igual te sale mucho más barato por CFDs que vía broker nacional.

De todoas formas Janus tiene mucha experiencia en esto y domina el tema. A ver si luego lo puede confirmar.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

me da vergüenza reconocerlo, pero le metí a Bankia en .891 y ya va por .90, recuperando ligeramente desde mínimos. Eso sí, salvo trolleada de las gordas, acabará en rojo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Nov 2013)

Las jcp peponas en el pre, esperemos que abran con un gapzito como diría el jato.


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> me da vergüenza reconocerlo, pero le metí a Bankia en .891 y ya va por .90, recuperando ligeramente desde mínimos. Eso sí, salvo trolleada de las gordas, acabará en rojo.



Suerte. Y paciencia. 
Las bajadas con mucho volumen de todos estos días, hoy pasará de nuevo de los 60 millones, no son preocupantes. Indican manipulación del precio, a alguien le interesa, y mucho, comprar barato. Se supone que para vender caro.
El timing ya se verá.


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Suerte. Y paciencia.
> Las bajadas con mucho volumen de todos estos días, hoy pasará de nuevo de los 60 millones, no son preocupantes. Indican manipulación del precio, a alguien le interesa, y mucho, comprar barato. Se supone que para vender caro.
> El timing ya se verá.



Le puse un SL más o menos amplio (no sé si decirlo por aquello del gafe y que parece que nos leen y tal ). A partir de ahi, prisa no tengo y si le da por subir ya iré poniendo un stop profit y tal. Lo importante para mí es salir verde de aqui tras los fiascos de tecno y faes que me han dejado el ojal de grande como el plato de whiskas del jato.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

No acabamos de ser conscientes del peligro y el poder que algunos operadores del mercado tienen...

Furious Gold Slamdown Leads To Yet Another 20 Second Gold Market Halt | Zero Hedge


----------



## paulistano (20 Nov 2013)

Bueno que, liquidez total....nos vamos de rebajas????

O habra mas rebajas??


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Yo también Tengo la sensación de que bankia esta manipulada, es decir, más de lo normal. Con sacyr parece que ha cambiado el sesgo, no se cómo lo veis.


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

una pequeña reflexión a raiz de la debilidad del Ibex:

muchas veces se dice que este índice suele ser de los más listo de la clase, y puede adelantar lo que está por venir en el resto de índices...

"mataresfacil" comenta que cuando recorte el SP, el Ibex se irá por el desagüe... a mí se me ocurre:
¿no podría el ibex estar descontando una ola de crisis que pueda tirar los mercados a la baja, y cuyo origen sea español?

sí, ya sé que no es más que un pedo mental


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno que, liquidez total....nos vamos de rebajas????
> 
> O habra mas rebajas??



Ahora mismo sólo 1 valor me llama la atención: Ebro foods. Da dividendo y además tanto el koncorde como el trix me dan señal de entrada. Espero que alguien lo confirme.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, que si realmente quieren emociones fuertes... no dejen de probar Bitcoin...


----------



## Chila (20 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bueno que, liquidez total....nos vamos de rebajas????
> 
> O habra mas rebajas??




Son momentos complicados para entrar en nada.
Puede que nos quede corrección hasta los 9100.

Por lo menos Arcelor y Duro me aguantan...


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Yo veo coreccion en sp y después a por los 1900. Y a medio plazo mercado alcista otro año o dos. Hay 4 trillones de dólares más que en 2009 que irán como pollo sin cabeza. Y la fed no va a dejar esto que se caiga después de todos los esfuerzos.


----------



## romanrdgz (20 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ahora mismo sólo 1 valor me llama la atención: Ebro foods. Da dividendo y además tanto el koncorde como el trix me dan señal de entrada. Espero que alguien lo confirme.



Qué plataforma de trading utiliza ud para trabajar con koncorde y trix? Estoy mirando a ver qué plataforma me funciona mejor (a ser posible también en mac) y tiene unos gráficos más bonitos, y no sé si tirar con PRT, ninjatrader... Es que PRT tiene una interfaz bastante fea coño!:´(


----------



## Topongo (20 Nov 2013)

Saludos Foristas
Enagas me aguanta bien, una que no repetiré el error de BME.
BME si llega a 25 empezaré a comprar algunas y todo lo que baje de ahí iré incrementando.
Ferrovial pues si sigue guaneando y toca los 12 igual también me animo...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Qué plataforma de trading utiliza ud para trabajar con koncorde y trix? Estoy mirando a ver qué plataforma me funciona mejor (a ser posible también en mac) y tiene unos gráficos más bonitos, y no sé si tirar con PRT, ninjatrader... Es que PRT tiene una interfaz bastante fea coño!:´(



Uso PRT, es la que usa la mayoría creo. A mí tampoco me gustaba demasiado pero todo es acostumbrarse y mentalizarse.


----------



## Krim (20 Nov 2013)

Ola k ase?

Se marca un reversal o k ase?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Nov 2013)

vamos coño :Baile:


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

pepinazo que te crió


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Nov 2013)

Toma empeponeamiento repentino ¿que pasó?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Nov 2013)

se acabo la correccion chavales , un par de sesiones metiendo miedo y ya esta :Aplauso:


----------



## Lukatovic (20 Nov 2013)

:::::: Que índice más troll 100 puntos arriba en 3 minutos...

Y ahora para abajo otra vez.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Nov 2013)

Lukatovic dijo:


> :::::: Que índice más troll 100 puntos arriba en 3 minutos...



Chicharraco el IBEX entero.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

ECB said to weigh MINUS 0.1% deposit rate


ECB said to consider neg deposit rate of 0.1% if stimulus needed


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> ECB said to weigh MINUS 0.1% deposit rate



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Que siga la printing party!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

En realidad es sólo un rumor.

Ya se habían subido muchos cortos... hay que recoger la cosecha... después de eso, veremos...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2013)

esto ponía a las 11:00h 



> ]Iniciado por vmmp29
> Abner , me da por arriba un toque a 9726(f) por abajo 9525(f) y una extensión 9490(f) (apuesto por esta) por cierto cuántos contratos, han hecho los leoncillos hoy? no creo que compensen los + 1300 de ayer distribuidos
> me paso por el owned, habían acumulado unos 750 contratos y hoy parece parece prepararse para UP
> coño 9530(f) si me hubiera quedado callado , ahora a ver si hay UP ....... COMO LES GUSTA...... CABRONES...



re-owned, cabritos todo el puto día esperando la vuelta y la hacen cuando estoy fuera


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Reversal flander


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Nov 2013)

Sr. Pepino, aparezca usted para comentar sobre las JCP, subida con volumen tras presentación de resultados, no tan malos como se esperaban. Continuamos dentro, el valor me inspira - con todas las cautelas - mucha más confianza que ANR - éste válido para mete - sacas fugaces -, en definitiva JCP no parece tan chicharrero


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

Otiaaaa!!! Pirueta mortal con doble tirabuzón en las americanas. 
Me da a mí que hasta que no hable el FED por enésima vez y con contundencia no se va a estabilizar la cosa...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Lo del ibex no tiene nombre

Debería puntuar como en 30.000 para meter más trolleadas , esta vez, de 1000 en 1000 puntos y acabar con más fondos de gacelas. Yo creo que los leoncios deberían pensarlo


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

Su puta madre. Vaya vela.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Nov 2013)

Los usanos no pueden defraudar, a las 8 en las minutas de la Fed meten el peponazo o eso espero. :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos no pueden defraudar, a las 8 en las minutas de la Fed meten el peponazo o eso espero. :fiufiu:



Después del guiño del BCE con lo de los tipos como para que hablen de tapering... Lo que hace falta es que sean contundentes si no :abajo:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Después del guiño del BCE con lo de los tipos como para que hablen de tapering... Lo que hace falta es que sean contundentes si no :abajo:



Todavía pueden empapelar mucho gacelerío por encima de los 16000, luego cuando menos se lo esperen lo dejarán caer. :baba:


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Mmmm... sacar el rumor de facilidades EU tirarlo pa rriba para que luego siga para arriba... no padre. Al revés...

Rumor, sube el cohete, echamos a los cortos. Tonteamos para colocar todo el papel y luego lo tiramos.

Uno de los escenarios contemplados es que Europa, china, australia, japón tomen el relevo en la generación de liquidez. so pena de que yankilandia explote de gozo...

Además los halcones de la FED a la vista de Lady Moneyfalls, querrán amarrar algo... porque luego ella se lo va a poner más difícil...


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

estos cabrones no saben ya que hacer

creo que los grandes van vendidos un poco más abajo (9120f) y no saben como sacudirse a las gacelas que se ponen cortas a la mínima que cae...

si bien en al máximo de esta semana (9260f) no vi gacelas poniéndose cortas, tampoco se veían comprando... los grandes llevaron el precio allí, pero fue indiferente para el resto del mercado... en este máximo que acabamos de hacer, 9240f también he visto indiferencia

si no estoy equivocado pueden pasar tres cosas:
- o giran las posiciones recomprando a pérdidas, a saber donde, y luego rompiendo el 9260f al alza

- mantienen el índice en este lateral durante un tiempo, trampeando al alza para ver si las gacelas pican, y si lo hacen, tirarlo... lo más seguro que lleguen al máximo de esta semana o un poquitín más (opción más probable)

- se posicionan con otro paquete a la baja (opción mennos probable)


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Verás como mañana dejen una sorpresa mañanera en forma de fosa común guanera...


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Nov 2013)

Me salí esta tarde de JCP a 9,50, venía desde 7,65. Es posible que haya perdido una oportunidad de pelotazo, pero, las ganancias ya están en la cuenta.
Suerte a los que seguís dentro, os deseo que siga subiendo.
Maestro Janus, de nuevo mil gracias. Le debo algunas cervezas. Póngame a los pies de su señora.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verás como mañana dejen una sorpresa mañanera en forma de fosa común guanera...



A saber... podemos esperar cualquier cosa...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Nov 2013)

Tengo un quemazón importante, que sería incluso mayor si esto de la bolsa fuese un poco más serio. Me lo tomo a broma.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Su puta madre. Vaya vela.



que me pasa hoy le he dado a citar en lugar de Editar

a eso iba a las 16:48h

pero esto qué es? han subido sin contrapartes( nadie vendió soló se compró hasta las 16:23 h exactamente 15 minutos) han colocado papel 

esto ya es pasarse.....

fijese en ese intervalo va a estar bonito sacar conclusiones de lo que ha pasado hoy

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 17:49 ----------

Por cierto,enhorabuena a los que están dentro de JCP sino recuerdo mal también estaba nuestro Janus, lo dicho, a mi como gacela me pilla fuera


----------



## Krim (20 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que me pasa hoy le he dado a citar en lugar de Editar
> 
> a eso iba a las 16:48h
> 
> ...



Básicamente, si han subido sin contrapartes y arriba han distribuido....

- Nada como un pato.

- Anda como un pato.

- Vuela como un pato.

- Dice cuac.

Pues un toro, precisamente un toro, no va a ser.


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me paso por el owned, habían acumulado unos 750 contratos :: y hoy parece parece prepararse para UP
> 
> coño 9530(f) si me hubiera quedado callado ::, ahora a ver si hay UP ....... COMO LES GUSTA...... CABRONES...



Estos datos los sacaste con la de Mulder?

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 17:57 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> que me pasa hoy le he dado a citar en lugar de Editar
> 
> a eso iba a las 16:48h
> 
> ...



Pues yo no sé cómo interpretar esta vela de hoy como sea igual a la del día 7 (si no recuerdo mal). ¿Revienta c-ortos de gacelas? ¿Paso de paquetes entre leoncios? ¿Leoncios comprando como cosacos a las gacelas? 

Está esto rrraaarrrooooo raaaaaro.


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tengo un quemazón importante, que sería incluso mayor si esto de la bolsa fuese un poco más serio. Me lo tomo a broma.



saben aquel que díu.... dos brokers decidiendo si invierten hacia un lado o hacia otro:

Uno dice: 'On the left side, nothing is right.'

Y el otro responde: 'On the right, nothing is left.'


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Nov 2013)

Anr, jcp, zillow ... Sir Janus no deja de sacarse la picha y darnos a todos en la boca.

Muchas gracias fiera, lástima haberme faltado cojones para meterme a saco en todas ellas. Me conformo con un par de pellizcos. :


----------



## amago45 (20 Nov 2013)

Toda Europa acabo verde excepto el IBEX ???


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Nov 2013)

Buena hostia la que se ha pegado hoy Peugeot, empezamos bien.::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

A las 20:00h hay meneo del bueno con la FED


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Anr, jcp, zillow ... Sir Janus no deja de sacarse la picha y darnos a todos en la boca.
> 
> Muchas gracias fiera, lástima haberme faltado cojones para meterme a saco en todas ellas. Me conformo con un par de pellizcos. :



Seamos serios y al César lo que es del César. Anr :no: jcp pues esta claro que sí presenta buenos resultados da estos tirones. Zillow muy bien visto.


----------



## @@strom (20 Nov 2013)

aks se va a marcar otro modulito al alza en breves.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Anr, jcp, zillow ... Sir Janus no deja de sacarse la picha y darnos a todos en la boca.
> 
> Muchas gracias fiera, lástima haberme faltado cojones para meterme a saco en todas ellas. Me conformo con un par de pellizcos. :



Regla #6 No te fìes nunca de lo que diga un tío por internet.


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Regla #7 Los vegetales hacen mejores predicciones que muchos humanos.

Janus no es un tío, es un pepino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2013)

Regla #8 (Axioma I). Los de Bilbao son unos tiquismiquis.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Nov 2013)

Les voy a hablar por mí. El maestro pepino me ha hecho ganar pasta. Amén, alabado sea el Señor.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Regla #8 (Axioma I). Los de Bilbao son unos tiquismiquis.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Tengo curiosidad por las cinco anteriores :rolleye:

Si quieren ver sangre vean vjet y la locura en que se ha convertido wall street


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por las cinco anteriores :rolleye:
> 
> Si quieren ver sangre vean vjet y la locura en que se ha convertido wall street



Lo de VJET es un espectáculo en riguroso directo. Entre ayer y hoy ha bajado lo que no está en los escritos.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 19:51 ----------

VJET en dos días está cerrando gapsitos, como diría el jato, a toda ostia, parece que no quiere dejar ninguno para mañana.


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Regla #8 (Axioma I). Los de Bilbao son unos tiquismiquis.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



:XX: +10caracteres


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo de VJET es un espectáculo en riguroso directo. Entre ayer y hoy ha bajado lo que no está en los escritos.



Todo el sector 3D esta cayendo... ahora seguiremos en 2D


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A las 20:00h hay meneo del bueno con la FED



las dos ultimas veces que habló la FED/BCE se posicionaron al día anterior a la baja... y luego hicieron algo muy parecido: subir, y pasado unos días bajar

estos días no se han posicionado

a ver que hacen...


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Coño lo que yo decía, que era un rision vender 3impresorasCitronResearch.com – Andrew Left, Executive Editor


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Yo sinceramente oigo muchísimo hablar de la impresión 3D y tal... y la verdad... es que no entiendo... salvo para cositas muy específicas, por ejemplo, fabricación de prótesis, prototipado de piezas,... la verdad es que no veo donde está el meganegocio.

Además los márgenes de trabajo vana ser ridículos. Los márgenes buenos existían hasta ahora, porque mandaban las patentes. Pero ¿ahora? Los chinos nos invadirían de máquinas de bajo coste... si no fuera porque ya te puedes montar tu propia impresora a tu gusto y adaptada a tu presupuesto...

Respecto a los consumibles, seamos serios es plástico ABS. Ahora lo están cobrando bien, pero a la vuelta de cuatro días, si esto, de verdad, se dispara, lo venderán a la décima parte del precio que cobran hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Primeros hachazos...


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Yo sinceramente oigo muchísimo hablar de la impresión 3D y tal... y la verdad... es que no entiendo... salvo para cositas muy específicas, por ejemplo, fabricación de prótesis, prototipado de piezas,... la verdad es que no veo donde está el meganegocio.
> 
> Además los márgenes de trabajo vana ser ridículos. Los márgenes buenos existían hasta ahora, porque mandaban las patentes. Pero ¿ahora? Los chinos nos invadirían de máquinas de bajo coste... si no fuera porque ya te puedes montar tu propia impresora a tu gusto y adaptada a tu presupuesto...
> 
> Respecto a los consumibles, seamos serios es plástico ABS. Ahora lo están cobrando bien, pero a la vuelta de cuatro días, si esto, de verdad, se dispara, lo venderán a la décima parte del precio que cobran hoy...



Aver, una cosa es el futuro de la impresión en 3D, que es bestial ya real. Los grandes ya están entrando porque han visto el potencial que tiene. Otra cosa es que las empresas que cotizan puedan justificar sus precios actuales. Eso es imposible.


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

son hachazos sanos

(se acercan a mínimos intradía de nuevo... día interesante)


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Fed Taper Likely in ‘Coming Months’, Minutes Show

:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Es un claramente "aber estudiado"...

Ahora a recoger gacelas de los arcenes y dejar la pista limpia...


----------



## atman (20 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Aver, una cosa es el futuro de la impresión en 3D, que es bestial ya real. Los grandes ya están entrando porque han visto el potencial que tiene. Otra cosa es que las empresas que cotizan puedan justificar sus precios actuales. Eso es imposible.



Pero a ver... ¿usted se va a comprar una impresora 3d para su casa? Para hacer que?

Otro ejemplo, Los rollos de hilo de "impresión" son de un kilo, a nada que haga dos piezas de lo que sea... ya tiene que cambiar de rollo..

JOder, será que me hago mayor... pero yo no lo veo...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Como se marquen un niagara lo vamos a flipar...

Rios de guano


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2013)

Cada día tengo más claro que Pollastre es catalán ::

TV3 se gasta 24.000 euros en dos mesas para sus telediarios


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Recuerdo las primeras grabadoras de cds. Unos amigos compramos una que nos costó 90.000 pesetas y la pagamos grabando cds piratas y vendiéndolos a amigos y conocidos por 900 pelas. Cuanto valen ahora? Cuándo salió el mp3 para que valía? Internet iba a 3 kbs, no había servidores,no había reproductores de mp3 y sobre todo, no había música disponible. Luego salió napster y todo lo demás...me va siguiendo? 
El 3D es más que eso. Piense en bajarse por internet unas gafas, joyas, zapatos, piezas para tunear el coche, para arreglar un motor, mesas, sillas, cuberterias..... Ir a la tienda y recogerlo. Eso a nivel particular. Pero ahora piense en construir algo en el espacio, en medicina, odontologia...


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero a ver... ¿usted se va a comprar una impresora 3d para su casa? Para hacer que?
> 
> Otro ejemplo, Los rollos de hilo de "impresión" son de un kilo, a nada que haga dos piezas de lo que sea... ya tiene que cambiar de rollo..
> 
> JOder, será que me hago mayor... pero yo no lo veo...



Es sobre todo para uso industrial y se habla de 3a revolución industrial. GE dice que ya utiliza impresoras 3D en alguna parte de sus procesos de fabricación (un 10% de sus procesos si no me equivoco) y es uno de los candidatos a comprar 3D systems.
En el futuro cuando se mejore el tema del hilo la gente podrá comprar lo que sea desde su casa y sacarlo por la impresora inmediatamente. La logistica como la conocemos ahora sencillamente no existirá. Y si no es así? Nicola Tesla cuando inventó la corriente alterna pensó en muchísimas aplicaciones de las cuales unas se llevaron a la práctica, otras no y también se hicieron usos que no había planeado. El caso es que tecnológicamente es un pepino y dentro de no muchos años cambiará el mundo. Si no al tiempo...
Eso si...lo corte no quita lo valiente y el otro día vemdi mis 3D systems previendo lo que venía y compré Coach que es más tangible y más del agrado de mi señora esposa ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2013)

Sigue el josconcio de los metales, agarrensenlosmachen

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Pero hay taper o que. Jodee que ascazo. Siempre igual con los ya veremos, estamos trabajando en ello.....


----------



## hombre-mosca (20 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Estos datos los sacaste con la de Mulder?
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...




Bueno, ya me he tomado las pastillitas de la tos,

Supongamos que en un no muy lejano pais, se hacen negociaciones para hacer coaliciones, y de repente se dan cuenta que falta uno.
Ese uno esta por ahi por el mundo diciendo que todos los dias abrazamos arboles por que son nuestros amigos.
En otro sitio una serie de leones mu mu mu gordos se mosquean, porque a) este no esta donde tiene que estar b) dice cosas que no les gustan.
Alguna llamada y todo el mundo buscado a este buen hombre, todos echando humo del bueno. Broncas de alto nivel.
Un leoncio utiliza el viejo sistema del rumor, que mueve todo, curiosamente al otro lado del charco ni se menean, y unos cuantos se rien un rato mientras se toman el cafe.
Se podria explicar mas amplio, pero esto es el "trailer".

Yo creo que ha sido un golpe en la mesa, para recordar quien anda por ahi, y para decir que hasta que haya gobierno esto baparriba (luego ya veremos).

Regla §384 No me crean nada tras las pastillitas de la tos.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verás como mañana dejen una sorpresa mañanera en forma de fosa común guanera...


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, ya me he tomado las pastillitas de la tos,
> 
> Supongamos que en un no muy lejano pais, se hacen negociaciones para hacer coaliciones, y de repente se dan cuenta que falta uno.
> Ese uno esta por ahi por el mundo diciendo que todos los dias abrazamos arboles por que son nuestros amigos.
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Estos datos los sacaste con la de Mulder?
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 17:57 ----------
> 
> ...



si lo saque de Mulder

a la segunda cuestión pues al final parece han acumulado un poquillo o eso o alguien se ha metido en un berenjenal ahora el nivel ni idea, (94xx)? de todas formas de paso los datos por mp

me olvidaba apuesto por un leoncillo ha salido "escaldado" por que si comparamos el saldo desde 16:08h a 17:35 h el saldo es practicamente cero " se ha comido 600 contratos ha debido de doler


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es sobre todo para uso industrial y se habla de 3a revolución industrial. GE dice que ya utiliza impresoras 3D en alguna parte de sus procesos de fabricación (un 10% de sus procesos si no me equivoco) y es uno de los candidatos a comprar 3D systems.
> En el futuro cuando se mejore el tema del hilo la gente podrá comprar lo que sea desde su casa y sacarlo por la impresora inmediatamente. La logistica como la conocemos ahora sencillamente no existirá. Y si no es así? Nicola Tesla cuando inventó la corriente alterna pensó en muchísimas aplicaciones de las cuales unas se llevaron a la práctica, otras no y también se hicieron usos que no había planeado. El caso es que tecnológicamente es un pepino y dentro de no muchos años cambiará el mundo. Si no al tiempo...
> Eso si...lo corte no quita lo valiente y el otro día vemdi mis 3D systems previendo lo que venía y compré Coach que es más tangible y más del agrado de mi señora esposa ::



Si es que al final es lo que dice el abuelito buffett, que por mucho que cambie la trenologia, y el internet, y el cloud ...la gente seguirá mascando chicle, tomando coca ola y las mujeres comprando bolsos y zapatos


----------



## Robopoli (20 Nov 2013)

> Federal Reserve officials said they might reduce their $85 billion in monthly bond purchases “in coming months” as the economy improves, minutes of their last meeting show.
> Policy makers “generally expected that the data would prove consistent with the Committee’s outlook for ongoing improvement in labor market conditions and would thus warrant trimming the pace of purchases in coming months,” according to the record of the Federal Open Market Committee’s Oct. 29-30 gathering, released today in Washington.
> Enlarge image
> Ben S. Bernanke, chairman of the U.S. Federal Reserve, during a discussion at the National Economists Club annual dinner in Washington, D.C., on Nov. 19, 2013. Photographer: Andrew Harrer/Bloomberg
> ...



Lo que decía... No han sido claros y ahora...







Por cierto, quién me iba a decir que Herbalife me iba a dejar llevar el día con más o menos dignidad


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pero a ver... ¿usted se va a comprar una impresora 3d para su casa? Para hacer que?
> 
> Otro ejemplo, Los rollos de hilo de "impresión" son de un kilo, a nada que haga dos piezas de lo que sea... ya tiene que cambiar de rollo..
> 
> JOder, será que me hago mayor... pero yo no lo veo...



las de plástico ya admiten 2.

y las de láserpolvos imprimen en metal

en MCC hace muchos años que tenían para prototipados. así que imagina cómo andarán ahora investigando


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Nov 2013)

Me huele esto a 1000 puntos de bajada en el Dow Jones. 
Y yo que quería ser alcista.:fiufiu:


----------



## toko (20 Nov 2013)

Cerrados cortos en zillow con 14,5% profit. Gj pepino


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

Fresquitas, fresquitas de guano...


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

Acumulación liviana. 
Niveles sin tocar.
9447f (glups) 
9606f 
9674f (leoncios con champú loreal, porque yo lo valgo)
9718f (desfase total).


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Nov 2013)

"Súper Wifi": tecnología que revolucionará la conectividad a internet

Gowex premiada como

Chicos, esta empresa promete. En mi opinión en los próximos años, merece un puesto a largo en mi cartera. Su revalorización será brutal. Ya estoy dentro pero cada vez tengo más claro que se irá arriba y arriba con los años.

Alguien se atreve a dar un punto de entrada?


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Nov 2013)

Paso por mi owned por Bioserch...saltada de stop y unos euros menos en la cuenta. El chicharreo está para andarse con mucho ojo.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 21:35 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso por mi owned por Bioserch...saltada de stop y unos euros menos en la cuenta. El chicharreo está para andarse con mucho ojo.



Mañana gapon a la baja para el ibex.:8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2013)

La plata por debajo de 20$. 
Qué bueno fue saltar de Amper a 1.14€, gracias Janus y GT.


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2013)

@vmmp29. Tienes mp en CDC.


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Paso por mi owned por Bioserch...saltada de stop y unos euros menos en la cuenta. El chicharreo está para andarse con mucho ojo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 21:35 ----------
> 
> ...



lo bien que voy a dormir hoy, y con liquidez esperando primero los 9380 y luego ya veremos


lo de biosearch estaba cantado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La plata por debajo de 20$.
> Qué bueno fue saltar de Amper a 1.14€, gracias Janus y GT.



Mariconsón, con el nivel ojete candor ya había que ir plantando los SL en nivel ojete calor. Los 1.14 eran ya ojete abrasor intenso. ::

Pero de esta fue la que saliste en 1.5, no? 

Mañana vuelvo y miro como van los metales que vamos a ir moviendo esos $.... 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Nov 2013)

Dos operaciones:

1.28-1.42
1.20-1.14


----------



## ane agurain (20 Nov 2013)

soportes enculados hoy:






resistencias:


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Nov 2013)

¿Es aquí donde venden Hemoal?
¿Lo venden por barriles?


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Nov 2013)

Me he deshecho de las HP esta tarde por tema de mierda broker que las tenía y asegurar plusvis por si viene ese guano.
Lo malo es que voy limpiando la cartera pero ahí siguen unos cuantos pufos que llevo.::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde venden Hemoal?
> ¿Lo venden por barriles?


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Nov 2013)

pufffff

el último mínimo de hoy (9145f) las gacelas también han vendido...

igual que el mínimo de 9165f...

esto no suele ocurrir mucho y me hace pensar que se disparará al alza tarde o temprano...


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2013)

Chavalada, la caída de los metales sólo puede reflejar la intensificación de la onda deflacionaria que va a purgar el sistema, se ponga como se ponga Tito Bernie y Cia.

Otra cosa es la bolsa, que ha ido en volandas de los chutes de los Bancos Centrales a expensas de agravar la situación.

Llegados aquí, ya no tengo dudas de que los índices se caerán con crash duro y rápido. La situacióny el mamoneo de que todo el mundo sabe lo que hay, me recuerda terriblemente al crash del 87.

Es como el juego de las sillas pero disparando a matar.


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Sr. Pepino, aparezca usted para comentar sobre las JCP, subida con volumen tras presentación de resultados, no tan malos como se esperaban. Continuamos dentro, el valor me inspira - con todas las cautelas - mucha más confianza que ANR - éste válido para mete - sacas fugaces -, en definitiva JCP no parece tan chicharrero



Enhorabuena, dije que el stop tenía que estar en 8,50 y respetó los 8,53 usd. Ahora las posiciones tienen que estar protegidas en verde por el stop y a seguirla hacia los 12 usd. Si flaquea, se vende y punto.

También muy bien el corto cantado de Zillow. Magnífico para ganar dinero ya que ANR ha jodido la posición.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2013 at 22:51 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Seamos serios y al César lo que es del César. Anr :no: jcp pues esta claro que sí presenta buenos resultados da estos tirones. Zillow muy bien visto.



Pisaaaaaaaaaaaa, las ANR desde bastante más abajo. Bien es cierto que sus vaivenes nos han sacado y metido varias veces y no siempre con el ojete en verde. Quien entró en 6,6 usd como se dijo al principio no se debería quejar.


----------



## egarenc (20 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde venden Hemoal?
> ¿Lo venden por barriles?









fuera de amper, en cartera acx, mdf, las eonicas y las imtech.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Nov 2013)

Bertok, opino igual. El timing en mi opinión es lo de menos. Un día de estos a alguno se le inflarán los cojones y/o ya habrá puesto su casa en orden, y dirá: "hamijos, hasta aquí hemos llegado". 

150 páginas en un día lo menos. ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, opino igual. El timing en mi opinión es lo de menos. Un día de estos a alguno se le inflarán los cojones y/o ya habrá puesto su casa en orden, y dirá: "hamijos, hasta aquí hemos llegado".
> 
> 150 páginas en un día lo menos. ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



.... y comenzará el Road to 3.000 del culibex ::::::


----------



## Janus (20 Nov 2013)

voy a romper mi respeto por la máxima de no postear ídolos pero esto hay que compartirlo.

Encuentren el deleite con estos 20 minutos de musicón.

[YOUTUBE]l6KMvyiR3Iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Nov 2013)

Off topic:

¿Vais a comprar este año lotería? Entre el asco que da el anuncio casposo y por no dar un euro a la escoria política, estoy por no comprar este año ni el décimo de la empresa...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Nov 2013)

No compro lotería por principios.


----------



## garpie (20 Nov 2013)

La lotería es ese impuesto que tan agusto pagan los pobres.

Claro que como toque en el currele (quien lo mantenga) y no hayas comprado... Por suerte yo habia comprado los 10 merkels de rigor (no gasto más). Todos nos acordamos de los dos jipis que nunca cogían.


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Off topic:
> 
> ¿Vais a comprar este año lotería? Entre el asco que da el anuncio casposo y por no dar un euro a la escoria política, estoy por no comprar este año ni el décimo de la empresa...



Ya pago impuestos de sobra


----------



## bertok (20 Nov 2013)

mr. Brightside dijo:


> off topic:
> 
> ¿vais a comprar este año lotería? Entre el asco que da el anuncio casposo y por no dar un euro a la escoria política, estoy por no comprar este año ni el décimo de la empresa...



no. .


----------



## Tono (20 Nov 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Off topic:
> 
> ¿Vais a comprar este año lotería? Entre el asco que da el anuncio casposo y por no dar un euro a la escoria política, estoy por no comprar este año ni el décimo de la empresa...



¿Para darle a Montoro el 20% del premio? Que se jodan, ni un euro mío van a ver.

Las versiones del anuncio que rulan por youtube son buenísimas:


Versión Bertok

[YOUTUBE]KNLhDo0Y_Hg[/YOUTUBE]

Versión The Walking Dead

[YOUTUBE]5vqW5G0n1ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (21 Nov 2013)

Entrada en peugot y en imtech despues del guano de hoy, veremos donde acabamos


----------



## overdrive1979 (21 Nov 2013)

Chicos, no olvidéis donar alguna de vuestras plusvis a la causa de conseguir buenos fondos para defensa legal de calidad, para los afectados por la trama castuzil de pederastia y asesinatos en Castellón en los años 90: 

BANKIA 2038 6267 01 3001093014


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sigue el josconcio de los metales, agarrensenlosmachen
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



cosa que no acabo de entender... pero bueno... por segundo día consecutivo un bloque de venta ha tirado el precio del oro y bloqueado la negociación. Lo que les puse en el enlace de esta tarde de Zerohedge. Huele muy mal...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Nov 2013)

Mejor que la lotería prefiero ponerme corto con Trail Stop Holgado en el Dow Jones y si hay un crash puedo considerarlo una lotería. :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2013)

Tambien puede ser buena idea ponerse corto en Facebook y Apple... y ya si me quieren echar una mano en Netflix y pues... a los flojos les dejo Yelp...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

buenas noches, a soñar con gallardón

Gallardón interrumpe una reunión de Femen con el pene al aire


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el hilo hundido en las profundidades :ouch: 

bueno tenemos al ibex sostenido por la mm50 y por la parte baja de bollinger , 9550 es el 50% fibonazi , esperamos rebotito para finalmente ir a por el 61,8% :Baile:

veo un probable doble techo con objetivo final en el gap 8650 supuesta clavicular del HCHi :bla:

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 09:03 ----------

cierre de gap :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Buenas.

Hoy más dolor. Apocalipsis Chicharro. Y así hasta que venda la última de las gacelianas.


----------



## egarenc (21 Nov 2013)

Ponzi que se nos hunden. A 1,7 mas? Jeje

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

velotes en gamesa


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Nov 2013)

Bankia:

Morgan Stanley comprando a manos llenas y UBS vendiendo a poquitos.... Peponazo para dentro de unos días??


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Nov 2013)

cierre de gap chavales , no hay mas que disir :Baile:


----------



## @@strom (21 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierre de gap chavales , no hay mas que disir :Baile:



¿No se cansa usted?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿No se cansa usted?



salta a la vista que no , ojos antes que cerebro chavalin 

ahora tenemos a la mm50 como resistencia y aunque hemos cerrado el gap , todo indica que terminaremos en la zona 9430 61,8% fibonazi , asi que cargamos cortos 9555


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

Está el hilo desorientado....stops saltados dejando a todos fuera, así que a la espera de tal ansiado guano...y resulta que ahora nos vamos al verde.....

Todos descolocados.....


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

hoy es el día más aburrido del mes


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Nov 2013)

los gringos tienen el macd muy jodido :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

No le sobra razón Mr. Cat!!


----------



## darwinn (21 Nov 2013)

Mi sistema me decía ponte corto, así que eso explica perfectamente esta subida. Siempre se equivocan...


----------



## Krim (21 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy es el día más aburrido del mes



No sé por qué, creo que ese va a ser el OWNED más fácil del hilo. Me extrañaría que fuese un día aburrido.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Nov 2013)

vamos a ver potifar , los gringos han hecho con el macd el tipico corte a la baja seguido del corte al alza , osea amagar con caer , el corte bueno es el de ahora :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

Acompaño a Tono y Hannibal en bankia a 0,90.

Amonoh!!!


----------



## Krim (21 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> estos cabrones no saben ya que hacer
> 
> creo que los grandes van vendidos un poco más abajo (9120f) y no saben como sacudirse a las gacelas que se ponen cortas a la mínima que cae...
> 
> ...



Tengo una respuesta a la situación, yo diría que es lo que están haciendo:

Fase 1: Escuchar las minutas de la FED y esperar la estampida de Osos (seguro que ya sabían lo que se cocía).

Fase 2: Abrir con gap muy gordo al alza e invertir posiciones.

Fase 3: ???????????

Fase 4: *BENEFICIO*


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Acompaño a Tono y Hannibal en bankia a 0,90.
> 
> Amonoh!!!



Debo admitir que estoy tentado tras las últimas minusvis de vender en cuanto saque un 2/3% de plusvi para ir compensando, y más con este valor tan dificil de dominar. Intentaré reprimirme 

Por otro lado, para poner SL: me sale un soporte en ,85 pero creo que es débil, me parece más sólido el .80. Además es un rango suficientemente amplio como para que en una barrida normal, tendría que ser una barrida bestial aunque incluso con un 9% de margen lo hemos visto ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

yo anoche leí a los de chicharros.info recomendando BIO y AMP

estuve a punto después de analizarlos


hoy BIO +6%
AMP +4%


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi que se nos hunden. A 1,7 mas? Jeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Un fallo de timing, esta nos va a dar quebraderos de cabeza los proximos 12 meses (la accion encefalograma plano).950 despidos extra es lo que tiene.Hasta 2015 no creo que den beneficios


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Nov 2013)

Bueno como ayer me dejaron el culo como la bandera de Japón y soy muy cabezón y tal y tal....
Hoy dentro de natraceutical otra vez en 0.263......


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

bankia está casi más aburrida que Imtech


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]s72UbhrJFTQ[/YOUTUBE]

vehiculo del mad max luchando contra el tirano socialista .


----------



## Tono (21 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Parece que la tormenta de guano se va dispando.
Bienvenidos a los incoprporados a bankia y buena suerte. Creo que para recuperar el 1€ se van a necesitar unas cuantas semanas si no meses.

Que Morgan Stanley estaba comprando a saco ya lo sabía. Aquí están acaparando descaradamente , barriendo los stops hasta debajo de las alfombras. 
Por lo que he consultado no hay posiciones cortas, osea que paciencia.

Ferrovial en la senda bajista. :S


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Parece que la tormenta de guano se va dispando.
> Bienvenidos a los incoprporados a bankia y buena suerte. Creo que para recuperar el 1€ se van a necesitar unas cuantas semanas si no meses.
> ...



Que alguien me explique lo de ferrovial y si ha entrado me tendencia bajista como me parece,porque a este ritmo me convertire en jimbersohr a largo: :

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Creo que para recuperar el 1€ se van a necesitar unas cuantas semanas si no meses.










Ni pizca de gracia eso que dices....:ouch:


----------



## Tono (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Que alguien me explique lo de ferrovial y si ha entrado me tendencia bajista como me parece,porque a este ritmo me convertire en jimbersohr a largo: :
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Está haciendo corrección desde los 14,25 que llegó a tocar. Con este valor no esperes sorpresas a corto plazo, salvo los 0,40€ que se cobrarán el día 10 de diciembre. 
Lleva todo el año subiendo lentamente con pequeñas corecciones intermedias.
Es valor a mantener según la mayoría de analistas.

ecoBOLSA: Gráfica de la cotización histórica de FERROVIAL (FER - CONSTRUCCION Y MATERIALES) en el Mercado Continuo

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 12:50 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Ni pizca de gracia eso que dices....:ouch:



para tí un día dentro de un valor es como para mí un mes. :XX:


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2013)

Militares españoles han falsificado el título de la ESO para permanecer en el Ejército.

Si es que *no se salva nadie*...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

qué mierda ha hecho calopez con el foro en tablet?

ya no va


en fin.


----------



## Tono (21 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Militares españoles han falsificado el título de la ESO para permanecer en el Ejército.
> 
> Si es que no se salva nadie...



Esperemos que no hayan falsificado también los de controladores aéreos y pilotos de avión de combate.


----------



## Topongo (21 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué mierda ha hecho calopez con el foro en tablet?
> 
> ya no va
> 
> ...



Si va

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (21 Nov 2013)

> Most countries that lost competitiveness are regaining it. They are converging towards the most competitive countries, not vice versa. They have learned the fundamental lesson – for which Germany is the model :: – that in a monetary union, wages have to reflect productivity to maintain price competitiveness.
> 
> For example, the countries under full EU-IMF programmes have seen their unit labour costs fall by more than 15 percentage points since 2009, relative to the euro area average. Current accounts are in balance or surplus in all the countries under strain, meaning that they are no longer accumulating external debt and “living beyond their means” – and larger countries would be well advised to follow.
> 
> ...




Si es que semos un ejemplo...


----------



## juanfer (21 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Militares españoles han falsificado el título de la ESO para permanecer en el Ejército.
> 
> Si es que *no se salva nadie*...



Pues mira que para no sacarse la ESO y hay que ser .......


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

Y los militares panchis???

Han convalidado la ESO de sus países??

Jato, hustec ha convalidado su Ingeniería en Minas y su Doctorado de Ingeniería Nuclear?


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y los militares panchis???
> 
> Han convalidado la ESO de sus países??
> 
> Jato, hustec ha convalidado su Ingeniería en Minas y su Doctorado de Ingeniería Nuclear?



Yo no se como harán las convalidaciones pero ya he visto a dos conocidos operados en el mismo hospital cosidos mal. Uno de ellos por poco se desangra por el camino.


----------



## romanrdgz (21 Nov 2013)

Estoy intentando iniciarme con el ProRealTime, pero la plataforma completa no me carga por culpa del proxy, igual que con NinjaTrader (tan difícil es dar soporte a proxys?). Entones solo puedo cargar la plataforma básica.

Y no tiene mala pinta. Pero quería añadir indicadores personalizados, como el Korcorde de blai5. Y o no sé como hacerlo, o es imposible de hacer en la plataforma básica y solo viable con la completa. ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

Ojo a los bankieros, creo que nadie lo ha puesto por aquí:  www.eleconomista.es/mercados-cotiz...sigue-a-Bankia-preve-dividendo-en-2015-.html 
Espero que se vea bien el enlace.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Ojo a los bankieros, creo que nadie lo ha puesto por aquí: La mitad de la banca de inversión que sigue a Bankia prevé dividendo en 2015 - elEconomista.es
> Espero que se vea bien el enlace.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



El dividendo de Bankia es ciencia-ficción. Ya se discutió en su momento, han aparecido más noticias de este tipo. Una cosa es que le permitan pagar dividendo el año que viene, otra es que pueda hacerlo.
Estas noticias siempre son bienvenidas para volver a calentar el valor.


----------



## LCIRPM (21 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues mira que para no sacarse la ESO y hay que ser .......



Y tienen pipa.


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

Ojo a Sacyr, que ha pasado de ser la furcia de moda, a una puta de 5€ en estos días.

Pero como digo,ojo con el cierre que marque hoy. Si cierra por encima de 3,52, podría estar poniendo las piedras para formar un bonito HCHI.

Ya digo que de momento es sólo una de las posibilidades, pero que mirais el gráfico a diario se puede intuir perfectamente.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Buenas: ¿Es esta una buena oprtunidad para vender lo que se tenga y salir corriendo?¿O para compra más?


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Nov 2013)

Espero que no quede nadie dentro de Suedzucker, en menos de una hora a caido mas de un 7%


----------



## Lukatovic (21 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas: ¿Es esta una buena oprtunidad para vender lo que se tenga y salir corriendo?¿O para compra más?



Eso mismo me pregunto yo...


----------



## Abner (21 Nov 2013)

Cojonudo. Cuasi acerté el nivel de abajo, metí posi, ajusté demasiado el stop-loss y me salí con ganancias en la primera bajada de las 10:40. Y ahora, ahora, después de marear en el 9550 durante horas, me tocan el nivel que dí arriba, el 9606. ::

En fin, yo y mi falta de auto-confianza.

66€ de ganancias, me da para pagarme un empaste. ::

EDIT: Mamones los de ing-direct que la diferencia entre el stop-loss y el stop-profit ha de ser al menos de un 2%.


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas: ¿Es esta una buena oprtunidad para vender lo que se tenga y salir corriendo?¿O para compra más?




Pues yo estoy aprovechando para salirme de algunas cosas en el rebotillo de hoy,como por ejemplo de Zeltia.

Hay otros como sacyr, biosearch o colonial, que bien por ir desde abajo,o bien por expectativas, no estoy vendiendo.

De todas formas, depende,no creo que el pánico sea lo mejor, pero si la prudencia.

Lo que si no haría es comprar nada. Yo espero que el Ibex se vaya a 9400 y luego 9100 a poder ser esta semana, y que incluso pierda los 9000 en sesión y nos de un susto. Ahí puede producirse el rebote.

De todas formas el Zahorí y sus bollingers pueden darle unos niveles más ajustados.ienso:

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 14:37 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Cojonudo. Cuasi acerté el nivel de abajo, metí posi, ajusté demasiado el stop-loss y me salí con ganancias en la primera bajada de las 10:40. Y ahora, ahora, después de marear en el 9550 durante horas, me tocan el nivel que dí arriba, el 9606. ::
> 
> En fin, yo y mi falta de auto-confianza.
> 
> ...





Yo cada día estoy mas impresionado de como clava los niveles, se lo digo en serio.

Para mi es una pena que seamos tan gacelones, porque perfectamente se podría montar una operativa intradia muy jugosa con los mismos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Bueno, de momento veamos si el IBEX quiere hacer un pullback en 9570 y luego vemos....


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2013)

alimon, como ves ezentis ???, sigues dentro ??, he leido en el foro que en 0.5 haran contra split ...


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alimon, como ves ezentis ???, sigues dentro ??, he leido en el foro que en 0.5 haran contra split ...





Si,sigo dentro, con menos carga eso si, y con la posición en rojo.

Ahora mismo, está en proceso de indefinición. Lo mismo se puede ir a los 0,30 aprox. a cerrar el GAP, que cerrar por encima de 0,38 y confirmar así un nuevo tramo alcista.

Si le digo la verdad, más que nada ahora mismo sigo dentro,porque existia la posibilidad de que esta semana anunciasen contrato, o bien compra de otra empresa,tipo lo de chile.

Este gráfico de bolsa canaría vale perfectamente para explicar donde estamos. Yo ahora mismo,no entraria. Si se entra es o bien por encima de 0,385 o bien en 0,31 -0,30x.








Hay que tener en cuenta que el valor es bastante tramposo, y lo mismo le da por hacer lo contrario de lo que se espera de el, que sería cerrar el GAP.

Sinceramente, no creo que haya un contrasplit. No interesa que sea un título cuya acción tenga un valor alto,sino que suba por si solo hasta cotizaciones más "de mayores". En caso de contrasplit, sería pequeño en todo caso, tipo 1x2 o 1x3.


----------



## tarrito (21 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Yo cada día estoy mas impresionado de como clava los niveles, se lo digo en serio.
> 
> Para mi es una pena que seamos tan gacelones, porque perfectamente se podría montar una operativa intradia muy jugosa con los mismos.



yo de Abner montaba una web donde por 90€ tuviéramos acceso a zona premiun ienso:

la llamaría "buscador de finanzas" o algo similar


de buen rollito y tal


----------



## Abner (21 Nov 2013)

Dejadme vuestras cuentas que os las pongo a 0 para que veáis lo güeno que soy tradeando :cook:



Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## aitor33 (21 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo de Abner montaba una web donde por 90€ tuviéramos acceso a zona premiun ienso:
> 
> la llamaría "buscador de finanzas" o algo similar
> 
> ...



Ya la tiene.¿ Aún no te ha pasado la dirección web.? No le habrás ingresado los 90, mándame un privado que yo te paso el nº de cuenta donde tienes que hacer el ingreso :XX:


----------



## Topongo (21 Nov 2013)

Como acabo el tema del rastreador?


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2013)

hoy va a ser divertido para los bulls


----------



## darwinn (21 Nov 2013)

Han visto el rebotillo de amper?


----------



## Lukatovic (21 Nov 2013)

Los usanos van para arriba!


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Han visto el rebotillo de amper?



Sin volumen no interesa, los movimientos interesantes en el valor son a partir de medio millon de títulos.


Esto de hoy será para que las valientes gacelas que quedan dentro no se espanten del todo.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Nov 2013)

No hay nada como que venda las Prisa de los coj... para que suban hasta el infinito...
Cagontó


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No hay nada como que venda las Prisa de los coj... para que suban hasta el infinito...
> Cagontó



Probablemente sea por esta noticia Prisa se da tres meses para vender Digital+ a Telefónica y Mediaset - elEconomista.es


----------



## Robopoli (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Probablemente sea por esta noticia Prisa se da tres meses para vender Digital+ a Telefónica y Mediaset - elEconomista.es



:ouch::ouch::ouch:

Esperemos que por lo menos las americanas no empiecen en modo montaña rusa y den alguna alegría hommme...


----------



## Chila (21 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Acompaño a Tono y Hannibal en bankia a 0,90.
> 
> Amonoh!!!



Yo no me atrevo¡¡


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Nov 2013)

Hachazos guanosos en la frente no van a parar

Son hachazos sanos...


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Nov 2013)

Una de casualidades. Siguiendo el mundo 3D, veo que chicharros infames como onvo y sglb siguen subiendo, amén de todo el sector después de las correcciones de estos días. Salvó las únicas que no son americanas, vjet y arcam ab ienso: cosas mías...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo¡¡



Pues no me extraña que no se atreva usted, porque para bajar, toda la alegría del mundo, paro para subir...se la vé fondona.


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Probablemente sea por esta noticia Prisa se da tres meses para vender Digital+ a Telefónica y Mediaset - elEconomista.es



Asi lleva dos años.De Cebrian no me fio ni como guia turistico.


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues no me extraña que no se atreva usted, porque para bajar, toda la alegría del mundo, paro para subir...se la vé fondona.



Yo estoy con Tono creo que era, que decía que la estaban manipulando aún más de lo normal. Lo de tirarse hoy media sesión clavado en el mismo precio, hablando de un valor que mueve mucho volumen, no es ni medio normal.

Cambiando de tema, por más que llevo todo el dia mirando a un lado y otro, es que no veo nada donde merezca la pena entrar, vaya aburrimiento. Creo que voy a leerme un libro o algo.


----------



## Chila (21 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues no me extraña que no se atreva usted, porque para bajar, toda la alegría del mundo, paro para subir...se la vé fondona.



Yo levo Duro, Indra, Iberdrola y Arcelor.
CReo que salvo que vea una posibilidad muy jugosa, que podría ser Ferrovial si sigue corrigiendo, tendré la tienda parada un tiempo.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 16:27 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Yo estoy con Tono creo que era, que decía que la estaban manipulando aún más de lo normal. Lo de tirarse hoy media sesión clavado en el mismo precio, hablando de un valor que mueve mucho volumen, no es ni medio normal.
> 
> Cambiando de tema, por más que llevo todo el dia mirando a un lado y otro, es que no veo nada donde merezca la pena entrar, vaya aburrimiento. *Creo que voy a leerme un libro o algo*.



Excelente opción.
Anímese con Dickens o Dostoievski.
Yo me voy a buscar al niño al cole...


----------



## inversobres (21 Nov 2013)

Usa a la baja eh follaburras... a veces ne pregunto si no es primo de rafa mora.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo levo Duro, Indra, Iberdrola y Arcelor.
> CReo que salvo que vea una posibilidad muy jugosa, que podría ser Ferrovial si sigue corrigiendo, tendré la tienda parada un tiempo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 16:27 ----------
> ...



Se van a reir, pero aún tengo pendiente por aquí un libro llamado "MBA en 10 días". Sí señores, voy a convertirme en powercuentista ::

Realmente lo leo por 2 motivos: por un lado me sirve para mi trabajo (una pyme familiar) y por el otro espero que me dé algunas pautas básicas de contabilidad con un lenguaje que pueda entender, o quien sabe, ogual hasta puedo aprender a entender el balance de una compañía y así me pueda ser útil para la bolsa. A lo mejor, hasta puedo hacerlo sin consultar a ponzi o Ane


----------



## paulistano (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Realmente lo leo por 2 motivos: por un lado me sirve para mi trabajo (una pyme familiar) y por el otro espero que me dé algunas pautas básicas de contabilidad con un lenguaje que pueda entender, o quien sabe, *ogual hasta puedo aprender a entender el balance de una compañía* y así me pueda ser útil para la bolsa. A lo mejor, hasta puedo hacerlo sin consultar a ponzi o Ane



Ni se te ocurra fiarte de eso:ouch:

Conozco cada caso....

Facturas que se sabe que no se van a cobrar, pues se pasan a pendientes de cobro y así mi balance mira cómo mola:Baile:

El papel lo aguanta todo, que se dice por ahí....y si no, pregunta a los powerpointistas!!!:XX:


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Se van a reir, pero aún tengo pendiente por aquí un libro llamado "MBA en 10 días". Sí señores, voy a convertirme en powercuentista ::
> 
> Realmente lo leo por 2 motivos: por un lado me sirve para mi trabajo (una pyme familiar) y por el otro espero que me dé algunas pautas básicas de contabilidad con un lenguaje que pueda entender, o quien sabe, ogual hasta puedo aprender a entender el balance de una compañía y así me pueda ser útil para la bolsa. A lo mejor, hasta puedo hacerlo sin consultar a ponzi o Ane



Mi intemcion es que la gente no me crea a pies juntillas, por eso si puedo pongo los enlaces a las cuentas y presentaciones.La contabilidad es muy simple , es saber mirar 3 cosas (Que y como vende, Que activos tiene,como mueve la caja y la deuda)


----------



## Hannibal (21 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi intemcion es que la gente no me crea a pies juntillas, por eso si puedo pongo los enlaces a las cuentas y presentaciones.La contabilidad es muy simple , es saber mirar 3 cosas (Que y como vende, Que activos tiene,como mueve la caja y la deuda)



A pies juntillas no, pero desde luego su opinión tiene un peso importante para mí.

Sobre lo segundo, será sencillo para ustec; lo de la caja aún no he aprendido a interpretarlo bien ::

---------- Post added 21-nov-2013 at 16:50 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra fiarte de eso:ouch:
> 
> Conozco cada caso....
> 
> ...



Hombre, para un chicharro desde luego no. Pero para cualquier empresa medianamente seria creo que sí puede servir como referencia.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Nov 2013)

Peponazus Maximos en las americanas hoy? A mí que alguien me lo explique pq no lo entiendo ienso:


----------



## atman (21 Nov 2013)

MBA en 10 días... mire... el libro lo leerá en 10 días. Que le sirva de algo ya será otra cosa.

Si de verdad quiere adquirir conocimiento como es debido, léase a los clásicos. En el mundo de la empresa hay una cosa que nunca he entendido. La mayoría de los libros de textos son muchísimo peores que los libros donde se explican sus enseñanzas.

Digo que nunca lo he entendido porque, a ver, si usted quiere aprender sobre la teoría de la relatividad y su matemática, probablemente leerse "Relatividad general" y "relatividad especial" no le vaya a sacar el provecho necesario. Y se pierda por el camino.

Pero, es que leyendo a Drucker, a Porter, a McGregor, a Peters... no hay pérdida posible, se leen y se entienden... y le aseguro que le servirán mucho más... sobre todo si después de leerlos los olvida y busca su propio camino.


----------



## Se vende (21 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Peponazus Maximos en las americanas hoy? A mí que alguien me lo explique pq no lo entiendo ienso:



A mi nunca me ha gustado un cierre en Europa con los americanos arriba.


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> A pies juntillas no, pero desde luego su opinión tiene un peso importante para mí.
> 
> Sobre lo segundo, será sencillo para ustec; lo de la caja aún no he aprendido a interpretarlo bien ::
> 
> ...




El cash flow es la diferencia del saldo de caja de un periodo a otro, lo importante no es tanto la cifra si no entender porque es + o -.Hay tres grandes partidas 1) operaciones (lo que realmente ingresa la empresa)2)inversion 3)financiacion.Del punto 2 hay que fijarse en el capex (Son las inversiones para mantener el negocio), ademas ver si estan comprando o vendiendo activos.Del 3 punto yo me quedaria con la diferencia entre deuda emitida y deuda amortizada,dividendos y recompras de acciones.Mas que una guia yo intentaria entender el negocio y las cuentas para saber dar respuesta a la pregunta...¿Por que ha caido la empresa, es solo el mercado que esta loco o el negocio en si es malo? Y si no ha caido ¿Que negocio tengo delante y a que precios cotiza?


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Nov 2013)

Ponzi aprovechando que esta en linea. LLevo unos dias mirando esta empresa y me parece estupenda, quiza un poco mas de deuda para ser perfecta. Si le aptc echarle un ojo.. RKT Rocktenn, segunda empresa por importancia dedicada a la paqueteria en USA.


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

Ojo ezentis, a punto de romper por arriba lo mencionado en mi post anterior.

Algo se lleva cocinando desde hace 1 hora.

¿Tal vez noticias al cierre? Por encima de 0,38, rotura de la bajista, por encima de 0,385 es entrada.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (21 Nov 2013)

me he salido media posición de las natraceutical´s en 279..... por lo menos unos puntos de sutura a la petada de culo de ayer :´(
A ver si no me saca el stop del resto


----------



## @@strom (21 Nov 2013)

Ponzi , si prisa se sale de mediaset y le meten una buena bajadita quizás sea una buena opción en el futuro......

No tiene deuda y practicamente tiene el monopolio de las teles con a3, además parece que los ingresos por publicidad van recuperándose.
Podría ser una empresa tipo buffett.


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

Entro de nuevo en Ezentis a promediar con lo que ya llevo.

Doble suelo en 0,35 y rebote desde ahi.


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Nov 2013)

Buffett no se meteria ahi ni loco, si la empresa no tiene un management decente, honesto, con ganas de buscar valor para el accionista. Justo lo contrario de Cebrian and Co.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2013)

Han hecho el reversal en el punto clave del culibex.

Movimiento técnico nada más.

El nivel ya está marcado, si lo rompiera a la baja: poneos las bragas y comenzad a correr ::


----------



## @@strom (21 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Buffett no se meteria ahi ni loco, si la empresa no tiene un management decente, honesto, con ganas de buscar valor para el accionista. Justo lo contrario de Cebrian and Co.



Hablo de mediaset no de prisa.


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> hablo de mediaset no de prisa.



.................................. 
:s


----------



## Lukatovic (21 Nov 2013)

jajajaja cierre en maximos del día.


----------



## @@strom (21 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> ..................................
> :s




Jajajajaja, no es lo mismo pero parecido ya se.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Nov 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Cojonudo. Cuasi acerté el nivel de abajo, metí posi, ajusté demasiado el stop-loss y me salí con ganancias en la primera bajada de las 10:40. Y ahora, ahora, después de marear en el 9550 durante horas, me tocan el nivel que dí arriba, el 9606. ::
> 
> En fin, yo y mi falta de auto-confianza.
> 
> ...



tranquilo yo ayer tuve el mismo problema, bueno y hoy me quede a la mitad por arriba según el mp que te mande

la madre que los........ no se ha movido en 4 horas ........ dios.....

por cierto parece que hay distribución guapa (en un vistazo)

PD analizando más "profundamente" lo cierto es poco veces se esto que forma de comprar a saco leonila voy a poner la ·distribución " en cuarentena hasta las 22:00h


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

Cierre totalmente troll en el IBEX,no me jodas.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Cierre totalmente troll en el IBEX,no me jodas.



caemos poco a poco, asi parece que no caes y en los rebotes las gacelones compramos buscando el rebote. Y jodes los sl de los gacelones que osan a ponerse en corto


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Nov 2013)

Me han saltado el stop en Almirall con la barrida de esta mañana, al final la cabrona ha terminado en verde.
Me tendré que consolor con que no me las han vendido justo en mínimos del día. Al final para una cenita y poco mas de beneficio.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (21 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ojo a Sacyr, que ha pasado de ser la furcia de moda, a una puta de 5€ en estos días.
> 
> Pero como digo,ojo con el cierre que marque hoy. Si cierra por encima de 3,52, podría estar poniendo las piedras para formar un bonito HCHI.
> 
> Ya digo que de momento es sólo una de las posibilidades, pero que mirais el gráfico a diario se puede intuir perfectamente.



¿3,52*3* le vale?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Nov 2013)

Bueno, hoy parece que ha ido algo mejor el mundo chicharril.
Pandoro ha ido a comprar regalos de Navidad y me ha dejado en paz.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Tengo una respuesta a la situación, yo diría que es lo que están haciendo:
> 
> Fase 1: Escuchar las minutas de la FED y esperar la estampida de Osos (seguro que ya sabían lo que se cocía).
> 
> ...



es una posibilidad... el cómo lo harán yo diría que entra dentro del terreno de la imaginación

como ves ni siquiera hemos llegado al paso 1, siguen machando a los que se ponen cortos (esta mañana ha habido gente que se ha puesto corta en 9130f aprox. pensando que se descolgaría el FDAX), los osos están perdiendo dinero pero no huyen

llegar al maxímo de esta semana es practicamente de obligado cumplimiento


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Nov 2013)

Vaya dia más aciago!!!

Ayer me salta el stop de bioserch y hoy sube un 4,5%.

Hoy entro corto en el ivex y este vá y sube.

ferrovial poco a poco bajando y yo largo

grrrrrmmm


----------



## alimon (21 Nov 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¿3,52*3* le vale?



Pues si, pero ahora debe confirmarlo formando el segundo hombro. No está todo dicho, aunque el cierre ha sido muy bueno.


----------



## @@strom (21 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a ver potifar , los gringos han hecho con el macd el tipico corte a la baja seguido del corte al alza , osea amagar con caer , el corte bueno es el de ahora :abajo:



Que tio más jrande coño.
Como indicador de opinión contraria no tiene precio.


----------



## inversobres (21 Nov 2013)

Y usa en maximos again. Al vix lo estan violando sin mesura, estan arreando por todos los frentes. Lo cierran en maximos y mañana viernes. 

Owned yellepico.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Nov 2013)

Me han sacado de ANR, justo para comisiones.
El SP en todo lo alto, vaya días que llevo...

La única alegría con Ariad pero esta es capaz de perder mañana todo lo ganado hoy.


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2013)

Chavales, os voy a dar la noche ::::::

El bueno de Sáez del Castillo dice desde hace tiempo que el fondo del ciclo se realizará en 2017.

La teoría del 4º Ciclo Largo de Kondratieff también lo dice.

Antonio Espín también está convencido de ello

Un humilde servidor también lo cree ::::



Estamos en fase deflacionaria, eso se puede percibir de forma nítida. Los Bancos Centrales imprimiendo a todo trapo y más que lo van a hacer .... sólo conseguirán que el crash sea mayor, tal sea lo que busquen para desplumar a la gacelada.

Comprad todas la monedas de plata que podáis, el bueno de reve ya se ha adelantado y lleva tiempo acumulando llenando la bañera del segundo baño :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Magufadas a parte: *Winter is here and it's time to die* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Chavales, os voy a dar la noche ::::::
> 
> El bueno de Sáez del Castillo dice desde hace tiempo que el fondo del ciclo se realizará en 2017.
> 
> ...



ah! pero hay fondo?


----------



## egarenc (21 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Chavales, os voy a dar la noche ::::::
> 
> El bueno de Sáez del Castillo dice desde hace tiempo que el fondo del ciclo se realizará en 2017.
> 
> ...



mono el calendario, es el del rajao para el año próximo? 

BTW la imagen que has descrito de r3v3 y sus bañeras me ha recordado al tio gilito de los comics que leía de pequeño.


----------



## tarrito (21 Nov 2013)

@Betok :Baile:

los demás mirar sin tocar :no:

[YOUTUBE]s1TVrNFFQaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (21 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Chavales, os voy a dar la noche ::::::
> 
> El bueno de Sáez del Castillo dice desde hace tiempo que el fondo del ciclo se realizará en 2017.
> 
> ...



Todo parecía demasiado bonito...pero algún día habia que despertar

[YOUTUBE]5k3JVfxluFU[/YOUTUBE]

Won't you please, please tell me what we've learned?


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2013)

Tenéis el hilo superaburrido.

Llega tito bertok ...


----------



## ane agurain (21 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tenéis el hilo superaburrido.
> 
> Llega tito bertok ...



alaaaa, vengaaa!! libres domingos y domingas!

que bien! eh?


----------



## Janus (21 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Chavales, os voy a dar la noche ::::::
> 
> El bueno de Sáez del Castillo dice desde hace tiempo que el fondo del ciclo se realizará en 2017.
> 
> ...




OK, en Madrid basta con mirar por la ventana por la mañana. Hace un frío de cohones por lo que estamos en invierno.

La bolsa está enchufada y no la dejan bajar ni unos días seguidos. Tienen mucho miedo a que se desate una espiral bajista.

Es otoño, 21th


----------



## tarrito (21 Nov 2013)

a mí este señor me suena de algo ienso: 
¿y a ustedes?

[YOUTUBE]G72nSyjFUZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> OK, en Madrid basta con mirar por la ventana por la mañana. Hace un frío de cohones por lo que estamos en invierno.
> 
> La bolsa está enchufada y no la dejan bajar ni unos días seguidos. Tienen mucho miedo a que se desate una espiral bajista.
> 
> Es otoño, 21th



shur, lee lo que te envié el otro día y aprende.

Es invierno K y hace mucho frío, la intensificación de la deflación es el canario en la mina.

El dinero es el rey.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Nov 2013)

me como mis palabras

esta tarde han estado vendiendo un paquete en 9195f-9210f


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2013)

la vela del SP es alcista, como no la anule rápido se vuelve a pirar en alcista.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> shur, lee lo que te envié el otro día y aprende.
> 
> Es invierno K y hace mucho frío, la intensificación de la deflación es el canario en la mina.
> 
> El dinero es el rey.



comparte hermano, compartir es vivir. 

Está de puta madre el calendario de ciclos este


----------



## amago45 (22 Nov 2013)

Alguién le quiere hacer alguna preguntita a JP Morgan???
Esto es lo que pasa cuando un jefazo de JP Morgan acepta preguntas por Twitter | zoomboomcrash


----------



## juanfer (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Antonio Espín también está convencido de ello
> 
> Un humilde servidor también lo cree ::::



Antonio espín lo que dice en colectivo burbuja esta muy bien encaminado.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

Guanos días, el nivel del culibex está claro: los mínimos de ayer.

No se puede salir de casa sin el paracaídas puesto.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

señol bertok vuelva a la trinchera , no tiene ni idea de lo que esta sucediendo :no:


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> la vela del SP es alcista, como no la anule rápido se vuelve a pirar en alcista.



Y tan alcista. El rally de navidad puede extenderse un mes este anho. Ya lo veremos. 

Se esta descontando la madre de todas las inyecciones de liquidez.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Nov 2013)

Buenas.

Mis grifoles se han levantado excitadillas. A ver si a la tercera va la vencida y llegamos a 33.

No vemos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Nov 2013)

tened cuidado, que esta gente dió un golpe de timón ayer noche...

a no ser que recompren (cosa que es sencillamente impredecible), es probable ver caídas de un par de cientos de puntos entre hoy y la semana que viene

sí, ya recogeré mi owned premium size


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

la bolsa siempre esta haciendo algo , lo dificil es saber el que , este lateral es parte del todo , un todo maravilloso 

aun caeremos un poquito mas , pero el BIG GUANO aun no llegara , el rally de fin de año sera bajista


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

Pues de momento tira parriba y usa en maximos historicos ahora mismo. No veo yo aqui mucho ansia de bajar. Al menos hasta las 10:00h (ifo).


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

No sé si han visto ustedes el calendario de las POMOs de la FED... Hoy viernes, lunes y martes, hay algo. Pero el miércoles no hay POMO, el jueves fiesta en USA, tampoco y el viernes medio fiesta y nada tampoco...

Tres días sin inyecciones de liquidez... no hay burbuja que lo soporte... o eso espero...


Meanwhile....

Novartis recomprará 5.000 millones... gracias, hombre... ésta, Cocacola e Iberdrola son de las de muy largo plazo.

Y Bloomberg nos dedica a los españoles un articulito emtiéndose con nuestro pasado gusto por el Cayenne:

Spaniards Abandon Porsche Dreams in Post-Crisis Reality - Bloomberg


----------



## Robopoli (22 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Alguién le quiere hacer alguna preguntita a JP Morgan???
> Esto es lo que pasa cuando un jefazo de JP Morgan acepta preguntas por Twitter | zoomboomcrash



Que bueno :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> No sé si han visto ustedes el calendario de las POMOs de la FED... Hoy viernes, lunes y martes, hay algo. Pero el miércoles no hay POMO, el jueves fiesta en USA, tampoco y el viernes medio fiesta y nada tampoco...
> 
> Tres días sin inyecciones de liquidez... no hay burbuja que lo soporte... o eso espero...
> 
> ...



Aun recuerdo cuando las pomo se hacian algun dia suelto, ahora que veo el calendario, casi no hay dias en que no compren algo. Lo de hoy da para cerrar plano.


----------



## romanrdgz (22 Nov 2013)

Enhorabuena a los bankieros: ¡qué peponazo!

Alguien ha hecho un traspaso de cartera de ING a otro Broker y le importaría compartir cierto detalle de la experiencia en privado conmigo? Gracias


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2013)

Me salgo de Bankia con 6 cents por acción limpios; el tiempo dirá si me equivoqué o no, pero tengo que rellenar el agujero que me dejaron tecnocom y faes...


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

Buenos días... Subanme esas bankias ... 

Las saco mil pavos pero con el rejón que me metieron con sacyr ya ni me pongo cachondo... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los bankieros: ¡qué peponazo!
> 
> Alguien ha hecho un traspaso de cartera de ING a otro Broker y le importaría compartir cierto detalle de la experiencia en privado conmigo? Gracias



ing te cobra comisión por eso

yo al final vendí y pasé la pasta a base de transferencias que son gratis


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Me salgo de Bankia con 6 cents por acción limpios; el tiempo dirá si me equivoqué o no, pero tengo que rellenar el agujero que me dejaron tecnocom y faes...



Pues haberte quedado..... No es descabellado que recupere el leuro.... 
Ahí ya si me pongo cachondon.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Nov 2013)

Pandoro me decía con bankia, promedia a la baja, promedia a la baja. El cabron llevaba razón esta vez.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues haberte quedado..... No es descabellado que recupere el leuro....
> Ahí ya si me pongo cachondon....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pero crees que llegara del tiron? Vale que la habían retenido durante días y hoy la han dejado suelta pero viendo lo intervenido del valor uno me extrañaria que hoy se desinfle y me de una nueva oportunidad de entrada. Y si no, pues ya he sacado para ir tapando agujeros.

Es que por no hacer esto en faes pase de ganarle algo, aunque no mucho, a perder el doble ::

Lo que estoy planteandome ahora es promediar en Ferrovial, no creo q baje mucho mas y comprar en todo lo alto es lo que tiene :ouch:


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

El SP no está descontando una megainyección o mantenimiento a largo del QE, sino un cambio en la política de tipos de la FED.

Por lo que veo son muchos los que entienden que los buenos resultados de las compañías se deben en buena parte a unos costes financieros muy bajos. La FED tenía previsto ir incrementando esos tipos para evitar que la inflación se dispare y tal y eso...

La apuesta es que los tipos seguirán bajos mucho tiempo.


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pero crees que llegara del tiron? Vale que la habían retenido durante días y hoy la han dejado suelta pero viendo lo intervenido del valor uno me extrañaria que hoy se desinfle y me de una nueva oportunidad de entrada. Y si no, pues ya he sacado para ir tapando agujeros.
> 
> Es que por no hacer esto en faes pase de ganarle algo, aunque no mucho, a perder el doble ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



Esto no lo sabe nadie.... Pero vaya.... Que ha estado hace una semana en 1,xx.....eso es un 10% desde donde vamos... Estamos a mitad de camino.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (22 Nov 2013)

chameleon dijo:


> ing te cobra comisión por eso
> 
> yo al final vendí y pasé la pasta a base de transferencias que son gratis



Ya lo sé que cobran, ya me han cobrado la comisión correspondiente. En realidad me traía cuenta al ser un valor USA, aunque sea solo por evitar el cambio.

La pregunta va por otros derroteros, pero es para alguien que sí haya completado un traspaso de cartera son ING.


----------



## juanfer (22 Nov 2013)

A las 10:30 habla Draghi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2013)

*Es viernes terminal.
Pandoro ha trabajado duro
dejando ojetes fatal,
y al gacelo inseguro*


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> El SP no está descontando una megainyección o mantenimiento a largo del QE, sino un cambio en la política de tipos de la FED.
> 
> Por lo que veo son muchos los que entienden que los buenos resultados de las compañías se deben en buena parte a unos costes financieros muy bajos. La FED tenía previsto ir incrementando esos tipos para evitar que la inflación se dispare y tal y eso...
> 
> La apuesta es que los tipos seguirán bajos mucho tiempo.



Yo ya no hablo de usa, si no a nivel europeo e incluso asiatico. El proximo movimiento vendra de este lado del charco.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2013)

Gutten morgen!

palabrita de Draghi:



> The ECB’s monetary policy
> 
> Starting with the ECB’s monetary policy, our mandate is inherently European – it is to maintain price stability for the euro area as a whole. And this mandate is symmetric; don’t forget that price stability works in both directions. We need to act as much when there is a risk that inflation in the medium term might become too low as well as too high.
> 
> ...




Como siempre, lean entre lineas. Se pueden sacar conclusiones muy jugosas.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2013)

para peponazo el de AMPER


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

ya sé que no valen para nada....pero las posis compradoras en bankia son brrrrrutales


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2013)

a ver si el dax va en serio esta vez y vemos los 90XX, o aun nos depara una visita rompeojetes al 9300.


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Nov 2013)

Yo entiendo que sí tienen que hacer un QE europeo lo van a hacer. Su mandato es controlar inflación tanto por arriba como por abajo, o sea evitar deflación.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ya sé que no valen para nada....pero las posis compradoras en bankia son brrrrrutales



es sabido que hay operadores que juegan con esas posis en el DOM, creando falsas zonas de resistencia o de soporte. Mejor analizar a toro pasado.


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> es sabido que hay operadores que juegan con esas posis en el DOM, creando falsas zonas de resistencia o de soporte. Mejor analizar a toro pasado.



Sï,sí....por eso comento que no valen de nada....más de una vez y más de dos ha habido posis elevadísimas y se las han pulido....::


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> es sabido que hay operadores que juegan con esas posis en el DOM, creando falsas zonas de resistencia o de soporte. Mejor analizar a toro pasado.



yo he visto muchas veces, en indices de futuros, que cuando hay posiciones gordas en venta o en compra, el precio suele ir a comerse esas posiciones... no siempre, pero la mayoría de las veces hacen eso


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo he visto muchas veces, en indices de futuros, que cuando hay posiciones gordas en venta o en compra, el precio suele ir a comerse esas posiciones... no siempre, pero la mayoría de las veces hacen eso



como cuando saltan stops y aprovechan para terminar de posicionarse?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo entiendo que sí tienen que hacer un QE europeo lo van a hacer. Su mandato es controlar inflación tanto por arriba como por abajo, o sea evitar deflación.



Pero si las QE sólo están sirviendo para tapar agujeros de los banksters y que tengan más dinero para putas y coca. Y sin ser un experto, pienso que si ese dinero regalado no se invierte la economía real, los precios seguirán cayendo por:


No creación de empleo, no demanda
"moderaciones" salariales, menos demanda
No inversión, no demanda de equipos.
 No inversión, no crecimiento, nada de nada.

Y con inversión no me vayan a confundir con abrir y cerrar calles. Inversión de verdad. Ejemplos: AVE en España unos 50MM€ y ayer dijeron que toda la inversión de la estación espacial internacional está siendo de 100MM€. ¿Que es productivo y que no lo es? Pero bueno, ya sabemos donde los castuzos y caciques locales de los cojones pueden meter mano. 

Joder que cabreo me entra!!!


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> como cuando saltan stops y aprovechan para terminar de posicionarse?



a veces saltan esos stops, el precio recorre un tramito y hacen un reversal, pero esas posiciones son al descubierto, creo que no son stops...

otras veces no, el precio se "come" esas posiciones y sigue con esa tendencia... de hecho yo diría que la mayoría de veces ocurre eso


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Esto no lo sabe nadie.... Pero vaya.... Que ha estado hace una semana en 1,xx.....eso es un 10% desde donde vamos... Estamos a mitad de camino....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



De momento yo me salí en ,956, casi máximos del dia hasta el momento. No es que yo hile fino, ha sido suerte pura y dura, pero espero a bankia en ,92/,91 para volver a entrar; mientras tanto la dejo aparcada


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero si las QE sólo están sirviendo para tapar agujeros de los banksters y que tengan más dinero para putas y coca. Y sin ser un experto, pienso que si ese dinero regalado no se invierte la economía real, los precios seguirán cayendo por:
> 
> 
> No creación de empleo, no demanda
> ...



pues vaya con cuidado si sale a manifestar su cabreo a la calle, le pegan un porrazo los perros guardianes del sistema, y va usted y se le ocurre soltarles el típico "hijoputa", 30.000 lereles de multa.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sï,sí....por eso comento que no valen de nada....más de una vez y más de dos ha habido posis elevadísimas y se las han pulido....::



.
Ojo, que ver posis elevadísimas no quiere decir que cuando el precio llegue a ese nivel se crucen. De hecho la mayoría de las veces desaparecerán 1ms (o menos) antes. Que no se olvide que los grandes operadores tienen la técnología para estar reevaluando posis en el dominio del sub-ms y la mayoría de lo que vemos los gacelos son posis fantasma (joder, y lo bien que explicaba estas cosas maese)


----------



## Krim (22 Nov 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ojo, que ver posis elevadísimas no quiere decir que cuando el precio llegue a ese nivel se crucen. De hecho la mayoría de las veces desaparecerán 1ms (o menos) antes. Que no se olvide que los grandes operadores tienen la técnología para estar reevaluando posis en el dominio del sub-ms y la mayoría de lo que vemos los gacelos son posis fantasma (joder, y lo bien que explicaba estas cosas maese)



Cuanto hemos perdido sin el :'(.

Pero creo que te has explicado bien...Digamos que vemos una posición vendedora de 1M de acciones en 10€. La acción está en 9.72, y pensamos que ahí está la resistencia. Empieza a subir...9,77....9,83...9,91...9,99 y....¡¡¡TACHÁN!!! la posición desaparece en un milisegundo porque el leoncio ve que ni de coña se va a parar el precio ahí. Los precios revientan la barrera de los 10€ porque no hay, en realidad, posiciones vendedoras ahí, y siguen...10,1 etc.

Un ejemplo con números aleatorios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pues vaya con cuidado si sale a manifestar su cabreo a la calle, le pegan un porrazo los perros guardianes del sistema, y va usted y se le ocurre soltarles el típico "hijoputa", 30.000 lereles de multa.



Lo que tienen es un acojone que ya no les cabe caquita en los pañales. Estos se piensan que con estrategias de miedo van a controlar la situación. Cuando a la gente ya no le quede nada verás las risas que se echarán cuando les amenacen con 30k€ por hijoputear a un poli. ¿impidío Luis XVI con leyes su destino? Pues eso. La seguridad ciudadana se consigue con el respeto entre ciudadanos pero si resulta que un grupo de ellos se está meando en la cara del resto pues pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2013)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pues vaya con cuidado si sale a manifestar su cabreo a la calle, le pegan un porrazo los perros guardianes del sistema, y va usted y se le ocurre soltarles el típico "hijoputa", 30.000 lereles de multa.




Y por supuesto no seré yo quien lo grabe, que me llevo porrazo y multa también.


----------



## pocoyoyo (22 Nov 2013)

Voy a venderlo todo fonsecaaaa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5360 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

no hemos llegado aun al objetivo bajista chavalines :Baile:


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cuanto hemos perdido sin el :'(.
> 
> Pero creo que te has explicado bien...Digamos que vemos una posición vendedora de 1M de acciones en 10€. La acción está en 9.72, y pensamos que ahí está la resistencia. Empieza a subir...9,77....9,83...9,91...9,99 y....¡¡¡TACHÁN!!! la posición desaparece en un milisegundo porque el leoncio ve que ni de coña se va a parar el precio ahí. Los precios revientan la barrera de los 10€ porque no hay, en realidad, posiciones vendedoras ahí, y siguen...10,1 etc.
> 
> Un ejemplo con números aleatorios.



yo tengo la "disparatada" teoría que los mismos que ponen ese tocho de órdenes, son los mismos que hacen subir el precio


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pandoro me decía con bankia, promedia a la baja, promedia a la baja. El cabron llevaba razón esta vez.



Yo estaba esperando a que bajara de los 0,90 con claridad para meter otras 5000 y no llego a caer tanto, es igual, hay que darle tiempo que veremos el 1,30.
Las están comprando como si se acabaran y el suelo sólido, donde más volumen se movió y no por gacelas, está en torno a los 1,10.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo tengo la "disparatada" teoría que los mismos que ponen ese tocho de órdenes, son los mismos que hacen subir el precio



Lo veo y subo a "se compran y vende ellos mismos" ::


----------



## Krim (22 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> yo tengo la "disparatada" teoría que los mismos que ponen ese tocho de órdenes, son los mismos que hacen subir el precio



Uyyyyy, tu crees? No sé, ¿Para qué harían eso? ¿Hacer ver una resistencia artificial en una barrera, a sabiendas de que la van a hacer subir por encima de ella con fuerza? Na, eso lo único que conseguiría es que se dispare el precio de la acción que han comp....oh, wait :XX:


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cuanto hemos perdido sin el :'(.
> 
> Pero creo que te has explicado bien...Digamos que vemos una posición vendedora de 1M de acciones en 10€. La acción está en 9.72, y pensamos que ahí está la resistencia. Empieza a subir...9,77....9,83...9,91...9,99 y....¡¡¡TACHÁN!!! la posición desaparece en un milisegundo porque el leoncio ve que ni de coña se va a parar el precio ahí. Los precios revientan la barrera de los 10€ porque no hay, en realidad, posiciones vendedoras ahí, y siguen...10,1 etc.
> 
> Un ejemplo con números aleatorios.



Esta es precisamente una de las grandes trampas que permite la regulación de la bolsa. 
Es como usar un señuelo para cazar o un cebo para pescar y retirarlo cuando la presa ha caído en el engaño.
La solución sería que no se permitiera poder anular una posición una vez que está enviada, pero eso también implicaría no poder modificar stops, anular compras/ventas a los que somos gacelas, etc... difícil solución.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 12:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a "se compran y vende ellos mismos" ::



en los chicharros está pasando todos los días...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a "se compran y vende ellos mismos" ::




Yo te vendo una pintura de mi hermana por 1.000, tú se la vendes a mi mujer por 1.500, mi mujer a tu mujer por 2.000 y tu mujer a GacelSA por 2.500.... Y a repartir ganancias.

Vaya trileros.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

Y si a la gestión del precio, tal cual, le añaden el uso como señuelo de tooodas las teorías sobre chartismo. Pues ya tienen la vara y el perro para pastorear a todas las ovejas.

Y digo ovejas, porque el término gacelas, es un favor que nos hace el bueno de Cárpatos. Qué bonito ser una gacela... Pero en realidad es todo mucho más mundano y somos ovejas y vamos al mercado a ser trasquiladas y ordeñadas una y otra vez... salvo tal vez dos o tres que consiguen ir escapando.

"mira, mira un HCH... ! está terminando el hombro derecho... ¿ves como baja? corre, corre que te lo pierdes..."

"beeeeeeh..."

Y entonces cierran la puerta y te quitan la "lana".


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo te vendo una pintura de mi hermana por 1.000, tú se la vendes a mi mujer por 1.500, mi mujer a tu mujer por 2.000 y tu mujer a GacelSA por 2.500.... Y a repartir ganancias.
> 
> Vaya trileros.



Eso pasa más en la empresa privada y si eres una cotizada y usas las falsas facturas para engordar la cuenta de beneficios y que la acción suba.... Pescanova style. 
Además das de quiebra la última y te quedas con un buen pellizco del IVA.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Cuanto hemos perdido sin el :'(.
> 
> Pero creo que te has explicado bien...Digamos que vemos una posición vendedora de 1M de acciones en 10€. La acción está en 9.72, y pensamos que ahí está la resistencia. Empieza a subir...9,77....9,83...9,91...9,99 y....¡¡¡TACHÁN!!! la posición desaparece en un milisegundo porque el leoncio ve que ni de coña se va a parar el precio ahí. Los precios revientan la barrera de los 10€ porque no hay, en realidad, posiciones vendedoras ahí, y siguen...10,1 etc.
> 
> Un ejemplo con números aleatorios.



.
Si, sobre todo lo que quería recalcar es que, no sólo no se llegan a cruzar muchas de esas posiciones "gordas" que se ven, y que llaman nuestra atención por el volumen, sino que NO TENIAN NINGUNA INTENCIÓN de ser ejecutadas.

Por eso fliparse mucho mirando el DOM ladder no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Y si a la gestión del precio, tal cual, le añaden el uso como señuelo de tooodas las teorías sobre chartismo. Pues ya tienen la vara y el perro para pastorear a todas las ovejas...
> 
> "mira, mira un HCH... ! está terminando el hombro derecho... ¿ves como baja? corre, corre que te lo pierdes..."
> 
> ...



uyyyy, lo que ma disho...

los hooligans del chartismo y AT te van a a comer vivo


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Nov 2013)

grupo ezentis - Ezentis, con la vista puesta en México y Colombia, explica su estrategia en Latinoamérica - 22/11/13 en Infomercados

tecnicas reunidas - No sería raro ver la cotización de Técnicas Reunidas en los 43 euros - 22/11/13 en Infomercados


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Nov 2013)

.
Hombre, es que eso de que lo primero que quiera hacer un jóven mecánico sea comprarse un Porsche Cayenne pues, la verdad, dice mucho de en que tipo de sociedad nos habíamos convertido. ::




atman dijo:


> Y Bloomberg nos dedica a los españoles un articulito emtiéndose con nuestro pasado gusto por el Cayenne:
> 
> Spaniards Abandon Porsche Dreams in Post-Crisis Reality - Bloomberg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo te vendo una pintura de mi hermana por 1.000, tú se la vendes a mi mujer por 1.500, mi mujer a tu mujer por 2.000 y tu mujer a GacelSA por 2.500.... Y a repartir ganancias.
> 
> Vaya trileros.





Tono dijo:


> Eso pasa más en la empresa privada y si eres una cotizada y usas las falsas facturas para engordar la cuenta de beneficios y que la acción suba.... Pescanova style.
> Además das de quiebra la última y te quedas con un buen pellizco del IVA.



En un programa de canal zero hablaban que tácticas parecidas son comunes para evadir impuestos. Creo que era aquí si no me equivoco.

20130912-Monográfico La Economía delictiva en el siglo XXI-Capítulo 4 Blanqueo de capitales en mp3 (12/09 a las 21:33:04) 01:10:26 2352951 - iVoox


----------



## darwinn (22 Nov 2013)

vamos con esas Amper, entre ayer y hoy 10%


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> uyyyy, lo que ma disho...
> 
> los hooligans del chartismo y AT te van a a comer vivo



que yo no digo que no "funcione". Lo que digo es que funciona porque algunos están interesados en que funcione... y no porque los principios del AT sean leyes naturales, universales e inmutables...

Por otro lado, soy cabra vieja, ya salgo algo correoso para comer...


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En un programa de canal zero hablaban que tácticas parecidas son comunes para evadir impuestos. Creo que era aquí si no me equivoco.
> 
> 20130912-Monográfico La Economía delictiva en el siglo XXI-Capítulo 4 Blanqueo de capitales en mp3 (12/09 a las 21:33:04) 01:10:26 2352951 - iVoox



La facturación falsa para estafar en el IVA (y/o para mentir a los accionistas/socios) es mas vieja que el cagar...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

mm50 es soportazo , cerramos cortos y cargamos largos con tres cojones 9600 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2013)

A los buenos días, rememorando al Sr.A/Carpatos/Mulder/Alicantinodepro

que en la bolsa se utilizan mil y una triquiñuela para tratar de engañar es obvio, pero como en casi todas las partes de la vida, que el AT sea per se una gran triquiñuela es tan verdad como los sistemas que utiliza Mr.P también lo son. Al final todo puede atribuirse a un gran juego del gato y el raton. Y no es tan simple, afortunadamente.

Engañan los supermercados con sus miles de trucos para que compres determinados productos?, engañan las eléctricas cuando mandan a sus comerciales puerta a puerta ofreciéndote un suculento descuento?, engaña maderas perez cruzando facturas con su proveedor?

Pues igual que los pintaycolorea, los análisis de nuevos proyectos o la conatilidad nos engaña sobre que comprar y que vender.

Cuando el interés aparece se crean los destellos. En un mundo donde parece bueno el dicho de si en una transacción los dos agentes quedan contentos es que no ha sido una "buena" transacción para ninguno de ellos realmente, todo queda bajo sospecha.

Andarse con ojo, pies de plomo, ser un descreído y desde el conocimiento mas amplio no queda mas remedio que encomendarse a la virgen y todos los santos para que el bueno de Pandoro no nos visite a diario.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2013)

Bueno, yo por más que miro y remiro, no veo nada apetecible para entrar largo ahora. Sólo me tienta piramidar en Ferrovial, pero si nos atenemos a los últimos dividendos, en uno se recuperó su valor original en una semana y en el segundo tardó 2 meses. No es por casualidad sino porque su cotización iba muy ligada al Ibex, así que la pregunta es: ¿qué hará el Ibex en las próximas semanas? Si subiera sería bueno para que Ferrovial vaya a cerrar el gap, pero a lo mejor entonces perdemos otras opciones de inversión más rentables.

Por otro lado, echadle un vistazo al rally de fin de año de 2012, realmente ese rally empzó ya a finales de diciembre y se extendió todo enero. ¿Podría pasar lo mismo? O al revés, ¿la fiscalización de Montoro que entró en vigor este año hará que a principios de enero la gente que compró a primeros de este (de ahi la subida) quiera deshacerse en esas mismas fechas de todo el papel?


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

protegemos posi en bankia venta si toca por debajo de 0,935 y a correr...que no queremos velotes rojos mandrileros....


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

nos vamos parriba , ya no paramos hasta los 10100-10220 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos parriba , ya no paramos hasta los 10100-10220 :Baile:



Repito: Ojalá pero no será tan facil.


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

se puede dar ahora lo que comentabamos de bankia.....ve uno las posis vendedoras y dice....uhh....de 95 no pasa ni de coña.....

a ver, a ver....


----------



## Lukatovic (22 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos parriba , ya no paramos hasta los 10100-10220 :Baile:



A ver si es verdad esta arrancada, pandoro te lee y huye cuál gacela.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

Me incorporo al jilo para ver la masacre de esta tarde 8:


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> se puede dar ahora lo que comentabamos de bankia.....ve uno las posis vendedoras y dice....uhh....de 95 no pasa ni de coña.....
> 
> a ver, a ver....



Si algiuen ha estado al loro lo habrá visto....:Baile:


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Nov 2013)

Dentro de Ezentis a 0,39; esperando que la crisis chicharrera de las últimas semanas ya pasara, así como el efecto temporal de los malos resultados trimestrales y los leones se vuelvan a poner largos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

revisando los graficos se puede ver que esta lateral cansino es parte de algo mucho mas importante , el brutal rally bajista se acerca pero antes los 10100-10150 seran alcanzados :bla:


----------



## alimon (22 Nov 2013)

BIOsearch ha alcanzado un acuerdo para refinanciar su deuda con toda su banca acreedora.

Sube más de un 5% en 0,57, estaba en 0,55 cuando salió el comunicado de la CNMW.

os pongo las posis actuales. En 0,57 hay una posición un poco gorda que van limpiando poco a poco.

Si quisiera, EBRO podría liquidar el restante de su posición en BIO ahora mismo vendiendo a mercado, y el valor no bajaría de 0,50.

Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dentro de Ezentis a 0,39; esperando que la crisis chicharrera de las últimas semanas ya pasara, así como el efecto temporal de los malos resultados trimestrales y los leones se vuelvan a poner largos.



Parece que se ha abierto de nuevo la veda para los chicharros.


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, yo por más que miro y remiro, no veo nada apetecible para entrar largo ahora. Sólo me tienta piramidar en Ferrovial, pero si nos atenemos a los últimos dividendos, en uno se recuperó su valor original en una semana y en el segundo tardó 2 meses. No es por casualidad sino porque su cotización iba muy ligada al Ibex, así que la pregunta es: ¿qué hará el Ibex en las próximas semanas? Si subiera sería bueno para que Ferrovial vaya a cerrar el gap, pero a lo mejor entonces perdemos otras opciones de inversión más rentables.



Acabo de meter orden de 1000 títulos a 13,5. 
Es para largo. Me gusta todo lo que estoy conociendo de la empresa y su portfolio.

Joder con Bankia.


----------



## alimon (22 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Parece que se ha abierto de nuevo la veda para los chicharros.



En EZE, chicharro o no, se tiene que estar dentro por técnico ya, o si quieren, esperar al cierre de hoy.

El soporte de 0,385 anterior, que se convirtió en resistencia, ha vuelto ha ser superado. 
Ha roto de momento el canal bajista de muy corto plazo de estos últimos días. 
Ayer entraron manos fuertes. 
Y esta tarde, como se mencionaba en otro post, participan en un seminario, donde pueden anunciar proyectos en mexico y colombia, aunque esto puede estar ya descontado.


La ecuación riesgo rentabilidad es muy positiva. SL en 0,35. Objetivo en 0,50.

Ahora en 0,39.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Nov 2013)

Esta tarde preveo chupinazo del Nasdaq o puede que no...


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me incorporo al jilo para ver la masacre de esta tarde 8:



Usted y sus masacres


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> En EZE, chicharro o no, se tiene que estar dentro por técnico ya, o si quieren, esperar al cierre de hoy.
> 
> El soporte de 0,385 anterior, que se convirtió en resistencia, ha vuelto ha ser superado.
> Ha roto de momento el canal bajista de muy corto plazo de estos últimos días.
> ...



En EZE ando pillado desde más arriba. Estoy dentro y bien dentro.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Usted y sus masacres



Estamos viendo la génesis de la desgracia gaceleril.

Mucha platita va a queda atrapada por varios años.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Usted y sus masacres



no hagas caso a bertok el masacroso , es guanabe de primera :bla:


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos viendo la génesis de la desgracia gaceleril.
> 
> Mucha platita va a queda atrapada por varios años.



Mejor atrapada en la bolsa que robada en un bail-in. 
Si te la clavan al menos que sea por dónde tu elijas. Déjanos morir con dignidad.


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos viendo la génesis de la desgracia gaceleril.
> 
> Mucha platita va a queda atrapada por varios años.



La única seguridad de dejar atrapada la platita es no estando en el mercado. Estando en el mercado puede que sí o puede que no. Yo no veo que toda la masa monetaria que se ha creado se esfume de repente, para ir a donde? Aún le queda margen a esto. El día del Apocalipsis llegará. Ya veremos como se actúa. Es mi opinión.


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

Follaburras, de troll a troll, eres porculero a mas no poder. Tu alter ego te acabara delatando.

Estamos en maximos diarios, no se como anda la agenda yanki.


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> La única seguridad de dejar atrapada la platita es no estando en el mercado. Estando en el mercado puede que sí o puede que no. Yo no veo que toda la masa monetaria que se ha creado se esfume de repente, para ir a donde? Aún le queda margen a esto. El día del Apocalipsis llegará. Ya veremos como se actúa. Es mi opinión.



Vuelvo a repetirlo, si se esfuma sólo puede a ser a través del bail-in de la banca y expolio de los depósitos.
Y considerando que invertir en ladrillo o meterla en el colchón no es una opción ...


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Mejor atrapada en la bolsa que robada en un bail-in.
> Si te la clavan al menos que sea por dónde tu elijas. Déjanos morir con dignidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

de troll a troll dice el follaburros :ouch: chaval aun no llegas ni a troll becario , pero sigue asi y llegaras lejos muchacho inocho:


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetirlo, si se esfuma sólo puede a ser a través del bail-in de la banca y expolio de los depósitos.
> Y considerando que invertir en ladrillo o meterla en el colchón no es una opción ...



Hace poco me decía lo mismo Janus 8:


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



efectivamente es sólo dinero.
Lo que no me van a robar son los brazos para repartir ostias como panes cuando llegue el apocalipsis.
Oirá usted los estampidos desde su madriguera, se le van a asustar hasta los doberman
(frase sacada de García Márquez sobre los pedos que se tiraba una marquesa, que levantaban los manteles de las mesas y asustaban a los mastines en el jardín)

Joder con Bankia.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> efectivamente es sólo dinero.
> Lo que no me van a robar son los brazos para repartir ostias como panes cuando llegue el apocalipsis.
> Oirá usted los estampidos desde su madriguera, se le van a asustar hasta los doberman
> (frase sacada de García Márquez sobre los pedos que se tiraba una marquesa, que levantaban los manteles de las mesas y asustaban a los mastines en el jardín)
> ...



Llegado el momento, pegaremos hostias juntos ::::::

Son ellos o nosotros, eso no cambia


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Llegado el momento, pegaremos hostias juntos ::::::
> 
> Son ellos o nosotros, eso no cambia



Las gacelas unidas, nunca serán vencidas.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Las gacelas unidas, nunca serán vencidas.



Jugosas gacelas unidas :baba:

bueno , cerramos largos 9600-9700 y cargamos cortos , el 61,8% fibonazi 9400 debe ser atacado ienso:


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

9400 y luego doble techo , 10121 aprox y entonces brutal rally bajista hasta los 8550 aprox :Aplauso:


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Nov 2013)

Ariad +30%



:8:



¿Vendo o aguanto?


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)




----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ariad +30%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un chicharro infecto. Humo everywhere que puede hacer cualquier locura

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. : ARIAD Announces Positive Opinion by the European Medicines Agency on the Continued Availability of Iclusig in Patients with Leukaemias | 4-Traders


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

9670 cerramos cortos y abrimos largos :Baile: espero que el lunes toquemos el central de bollinger y pabajo ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (22 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ariad +30%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya subida!!! Disfruta de estar dentro y hagas lo que hagas es muy dificil clavar la salida, enhorabuena!!!


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

Ariad gets positive opinion on continued availability of Iclusig for patients with leukaemias by European Medicines Agency.

Peeero...

The Shareholders Foundation, Inc. on Nov. 18 announces that a deadline to get actively involved is coming up on December 9, 2013 in the lawsuit filed on behalf of certain investors in shares Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (ARIA) over alleged Securities Laws Violations by Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc. in connection with certain statements made regarding its leukemia drug Iclusig.

Additionally, the company on Nov. 12 said that it plans to cut its spending by 35% in 2014 as it works to get its cancer drug Iclusig back on the market. The company suspended sales of Iclusig on Oct. 31 because of growing concerns that patients could suffer life-threatening blood clots.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

chicharreros guanabes arrepentios :no:

lo mismo que sube un 30% puede bajarlos como si na :ouch:


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


>










Joder con bankia.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Nov 2013)

Por un lado tiene un gap por cerrar en 3,80 y no anda lejos, por otro lado en semanal se ve una estampida importante de gacelas y posible limpieza para una buena subida en el medio-largo plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

a ver si superan el central de bollinger hasta aprox 9800 y entonces el lunes lo tiran para encontrar soporte ahi mismo ienso:

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 16:12 ----------

al guano con el ibex , cerramos largos y cargamos cortos en sp500 1795 futuro :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (22 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Joder con bankia.



Para ya con el joder con bankia que me estas provocando y voy a comprar mas:XX:


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Nov 2013)

Me han volado el stop que acababa de poner en 3,37 (las tenía a 2,37 y la puse ahí).
Ha sido tocarlo y darse la vuelta, seguro que son los mínimos del día .

Aunque tampoco nos vamos a quejar.


----------



## sr.anus (22 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ver si superan el central de bollinger hasta aprox 9800 y entonces el lunes lo tiran para encontrar soporte ahi mismo ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 16:12 ----------
> 
> al guano con el ibex , cerramos largos y cargamos cortos en sp500 1795 futuro :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2013)

Hay meneo en USA hoy


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Nov 2013)

En las carboneras Walter está teniendo un rebote justo al perder el 50% de la subida que llevaba desde julio, lo mismo en ANR con la subida del último mes.
¿Simples rebotillos o algo mas?


----------



## alimon (22 Nov 2013)

Ezentis presentando sus previsiones en el foro Latibex.

Prevee facturar 400 millones en 2015, más del doble que en 2012 que fueron 190.

Parece que el mercado no se cree del todo el cuento de la lechera, esperemos que anuncie algún proyecto de algo más de calado fuera de lo que es el bonito powerpoint oficial.

Sigue por encima de resistencia.


----------



## tarrito (22 Nov 2013)

alla Karma señores ... dejen al jato hacer sus cositas en la caja de arena 8:

[YOUTUBE]PIwIFfY070A[/YOUTUBE]


tá bien la chica pero nomelafò porque hace playback, IM-perdonabe :no:

::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2013)

Madre mía la que se puede liar hoy...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Nov 2013)

Los USanos siguen dando a la impresora. :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía la que se puede liar hoy...



hoy se lia fijo :abajo:


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2013)

Dentro de Ezentis haciendo caso a los gurús de aqui  entro únicamente porque tiene un SL más ajustado que Falete en mallas y porque no veo otra cosa..

Dios nos pille confesados, que no arrepentidos.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dentro de Ezentis haciendo caso a los gurús de aqui  entro únicamente porque tiene un SL más ajustado que Falete en mallas y porque no veo otra cosa..
> 
> Dios nos pille confesados, que no arrepentidos.



mira bio y amper

por un pelo no entré


y ahora recomendarán fersa, como si lo viese

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 10:07 ----------

por cierto, saludad a depeche en el otro hilo


----------



## alimon (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mira bio y amper
> 
> por un pelo no entré
> 
> ...





BIO sigo diciendo que está para entrar, ane. Otra cosa es que se esperen subidas del 10% cada día, y eso no va a pasar. Bueno,pasará un día, y esa será la señal de que EBRO se ha pirado. Opino que el valor estará por encima de 1€ en 2-3 meses,así que al final siguiendo esa estrategia de medio plazo, da un poco igual entrar a 0,51 o a 0,55. Lo jodido será entrar a 0,90, que meterán muchas gacelas en ese momento.

Amper, ya te digo que no, de momento.

Las fresas no las suelo mirar.


Esta depeche en el otro hilo?????  Me voy a pasar sólo para mirar y ver como lo ponen.


----------



## aitor33 (22 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Dentro de Ezentis haciendo caso a los gurús de aqui  entro únicamente porque tiene un SL más ajustado que Falete en mallas y porque no veo otra cosa..
> 
> Dios nos pille confesados, que no arrepentidos.



Que vértigo da mirar el gráfico de Ezentis. Bufff no me atrevo a entrar me quedo con Indra, me empiezo a cansar de tanto chicharrear


----------



## Hannibal (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mira bio y amper
> 
> por un pelo no entré
> 
> ...



Amper la miré esta mañana a primerísima hora... me daba buenas sensaciones pero después de tecnocom y faes, sólo entro en chicharros conocidos y cuando lo vea bastante claro.

@alimon: otra que sigo precisamente es Ebro. Si Ebro se va de Bio, dices que Bio subirá... ¿entonces Ebro bajará? Porque no me creo que suban las 2; de hecho la lógica me dice que si un gran accionista se retira, y salen muchas acciones a la venta, lo normal es que ese precio baje no?


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Nov 2013)

A alguien le funciona ING? menos mal que no me ha dado por ir a comprar si no me estaria cagando en ellos otra vez, fallan casi tanto como el jato.


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

Vaya descalabro....

Por la entidad del pomo de hoy, toca cierre plano o ligeramente verde. A ver que pasa.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Nov 2013)

Mecagoenlaputa con Ariad, va por 3,90 con un 40% de subida... y yo que practicamente las he vendido en mínimos de 3,35.
Menuda montaña rusa.


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los USanos siguen dando a la impresora. :baba:



Que bien no??? rebuscar en contenedores sera deporte olimpico en 2016.


----------



## Montegrifo (22 Nov 2013)

Su PM Amper!!!

Me rompen el culo y ahora parriba tan ricamente


----------



## alimon (22 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Amper la miré esta mañana a primerísima hora... me daba buenas sensaciones pero después de tecnocom y faes, sólo entro en chicharros conocidos y cuando lo vea bastante claro.
> 
> @alimon: otra que sigo precisamente es Ebro. Si Ebro se va de Bio, dices que Bio subirá... ¿entonces Ebro bajará? Porque no me creo que suban las 2; de hecho la lógica me dice que si un gran accionista se retira, y salen muchas acciones a la venta, lo normal es que ese precio baje no?



No, a Ebro prácticamente no le va a afectar demasiado, porque las lleva vendiendo en cómodos paquetitos de 5 o 10 mil desde hace más de 1 año, aunque ha intensificado mucho las ventas últimamente.

Es verdad que si hubiese vendido en grandes cantidades, BIO hubiese bajado bastante, pero a ellos no les interesa ahora mismo vender a menos de 0,50, hay que tener en cuenta que ellos compraron a 0,48, y no les interesa vender por debajo de eso.

Realmente tienen aspectos legales y denuncias de por medio entre ambas empresas, y ese es el motivo principal de la salida de EBRO, pero claro,no se van a ir perdiendo pasta. A la dirección de BIO les da igual,mientras se vayan, puesto que los creen responsables de su situación empresarial y como empresa cotizada (y no les falta razón)

Aqui puedes ver más,incluso sobre el tema legal:

Ebro vende un tercio de su participación en Biosearch en plena guerra judicial - Noticias de Mercados


Quien vende en nombre de ebro es MGV y hay 2 brokers principalmente R4 (Gacelas) y mercavalor (posiblemente la propia BIO) que son los que se están encargando de absorver toda la venta de ebro, que como digo BIO quiere que se produzca cuanto antes, y de ahi que no baje, ni suba mucho, porque BIO sabe que ebro por debajo de 0,48 no va a vender, y EBRO sabe que BIO por encima de 0,60 no va a seguir comprando, que quieren largarlos,pero tampoco quieren que encima se lleven plusvalías con ellos.

Así que, entre 0,50 y 0,60 se va a mover el tema, mientras siga EBRO. Hay excell por otros foros, donde calculaban hace 4 días que estaban ya por debajo de los 3 millones de títulos. Lo que pasa es que cuando ebro comunique a la CNMW que está por debajo del 3%, a BIO (Mercavalor) le va a ser ya dificil parar la subida, y evitar que EBRO se lleve más plusvis con los restos de lo que les quede.

Cuando eso pase, y EBRO esté fuera,mercavalor dejará de comprar, pero quedarán el resto de brokers, que al ser una acción ya no manipulada por la salida de un socio, subirá normalmente a lo que vale, que como digo, está por encima del 1€.

Estas son por ejemplo las ventas de hoy,y el acumulado, donde se ve claramente el juego:















El cierre de las EZE no es bueno, la vela es fea,la verdad, y no ha conseguido cerrar por encima de la resistencia. Es curioso porque en la última media hora, el broker A ha borrado muchas de posiciones vendedoras que hacían de tapón, para limpiar el camino de la subida al broker B.

Mientras que el broker B, ha respondido limpiando sus posiciones compradoras, que a su vez hacían de soporte.

El resultado es que nos hemos quedao igual. Muy raro todo.ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2013)

USA todavía puede liarla...

Verás, verás...


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> USA todavía puede liarla...
> 
> Verás, verás...



pues parece que no

han recomprado entre 9205-9215f

vamos, que han abortado la bajada que tenían pensada

la gracia es que no han comprado cuando han estado en mínimos de sesión

¿habla la semana que viene la FED o BCE?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> pues parece que no
> 
> han recomprado entre 9205-9215f
> 
> ...



Ya lo veremos la semana que viene...

Me huelo que van a dejar cadaveres de gacelas en cantidad, algo salvaje 

Es acción de gracias en USA...y siempre hay "Majia" en esos días.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Mecagoenlaputa con Ariad, va por 3,90 con un 40% de subida... y yo que practicamente las he vendido en mínimos de 3,35.
> Menuda montaña rusa.



Es imposible acertar con el máximo.

Enhorabuena por la plusvis.

Un chicharro usano que oscila +-40% en una sesión no merece ni un centavo.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya lo veremos la semana que viene...
> 
> Me huelo que van a dejar cadaveres de gacelas en cantidad, algo salvaje
> 
> Es acción de gracias en USA...y siempre hay "Majia" en esos días.



Pienso que será buena idea tener bien engrasada la motosierra para el miércoles...


...aunque tampoco es descartable que alguno se inquiete y se adelante todo...


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pienso que será buena idea tener bien engrasada la motosierra para el miércoles...



¿mande? ::::::


----------



## aitor33 (22 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Mecagoenlaputa con Ariad, va por 3,90 con un 40% de subida... y yo que practicamente las he vendido en mínimos de 3,35.
> Menuda montaña rusa.



Sin palabras::


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

Joder, joder con 







Ha aguantado casi un 6% de subida con 50M de euros de volumen. Para un chicharro no está nada mal.
Si aquí no hay leoncios acaparando yo no sé que pasa entonces. Porque los que salieron escocíos con los stops saltados no creo que volvieran a picar ienso:

Voy a hacer una reflexión en voz alta, sin base técnica ni fundamental, sólo la de la experiencia que me da la vida.

Imaginemos que yo soy dueño del 60% de un Banco (caso del estado en Bankia) que he saneado a costa del erario público by the face. Supongamos además que tengo 12 millones de empleados (que vienen a ser la suma de los trabajadores públicos y pensionistas) y además genero otro par de millones de empleos indirectos (dinero que mueve el estado vía subvenciones a empresas, agricultores, gastos generales de todas las administraciones públicas, empresas estatales, etc). 
Supongo que algo podría hacer para obligar a toda esta gente a mover el dinero dentro de mi propio banco. Algo así como si el estado le dice a funcionarios y pensionistas ''hijos míos si yo quiebro os quedáis sin trabajo, osea que más vale que arriméis el hombro y metáis el dinero en mi banco...''

¿Tendría peligro mi banco de quebrar, salvo que fuera yo mismo el que por otros motivos ajenos quebrara? ¿tendría bien amarrados por los cojones a unos cuantos millones de titulares de cuentas?¿podría generar beneficios y tener una empresa rentable?

Viernes.


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

Ostras... alguien en Alemania se ha comprado a las 17:30 de hoy 136 millones de dolares en Bitcoins...
: :
¿realmente hay gente tan loca para hacer operaciones de ese tamaño con algo así??????????


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ostras... alguien en Alemania se ha comprado a las 17:30 de hoy 136 millones de dolares en Bitcoins...
> : :
> ¿realmente hay gente tan loca para hacer operaciones de ese tamaño con algo así??????????



no se extrañe hubo gente que compro bankia


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no se extrañe hubo gente que compro bankia



hoy se dispara con bala :S


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2013)

Ayer



vmmp29 dijo:


> tranquilo yo ayer tuve el mismo problema, bueno y hoy me quede a la mitad por arriba según el mp que te mande
> 
> la madre que los........ no se ha movido en 4 horas ........ dios.....
> 
> ...



vengo a por mi owned con deportividad cabrones me reventaron el corto en 9670 :´(


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2013)

espere que no ha acabado la semana y a algunos igual todavía nos zumban en el SP...

Llevo 8 minis precio medio 1795,7. SL 1810-20.


----------



## Tono (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ostras... alguien en Alemania se ha comprado a las 17:30 de hoy 136 millones de dolares en Bitcoins...
> : :
> ¿realmente hay gente tan loca para hacer operaciones de ese tamaño con algo así??????????



querrá hacerse millonario en dos días

(sí, es verdá, mis chistes son peores que los del pirata)


----------



## kemao2 (22 Nov 2013)

Han duplicado en sólo 4 años el índice . No hay ninguna burbuja anterior en que se diera una subida tan rápida en tan poco tiempo , ni en la exuberancia irracional de Greenspan ni en la burbuja inmobiliaria ni en los 80 .


La caída será proporcional a la subida así que ya saben que pasara porque tarde o temprano la impresora parara y la burbuja se pinchara 





bankiero dijo:


> Los USanos siguen dando a la impresora. :baba:


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2013)

kemao2 dijo:


> Han duplicado en sólo 4 años el índice . No hay ninguna burbuja anterior en que se diera una subida tan rápida en tan poco tiempo , ni en la exuberancia irracional de Greenspan ni en la burbuja inmobiliaria ni en los 80 .
> 
> 
> La caída será proporcional a la subida así que ya saben que pasara porque tarde o temprano la impresora parara y la burbuja se pinchara



Triplicado en 5 años.

Corred que se acaban. The limit is the sky


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En un programa de canal zero hablaban que tácticas parecidas son comunes para evadir impuestos. Creo que era aquí si no me equivoco.
> 
> 20130912-Monográfico La Economía delictiva en el siglo XXI-Capítulo 4 Blanqueo de capitales en mp3 (12/09 a las 21:33:04) 01:10:26 2352951 - iVoox



menuda panda de socialistas, el Estado es el mayor blanqueador de capitales del mundo, de hecho a muchos de nosotros por no decir todos nos expolian y blanquean +50% de la riqueza/año por la fuerza de la ley


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

Vaya escarnio en usa.... en las cuentas gacelorrias. Pienso que hasta los 1850+- no veremos algo serio.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2013)

El sp sube porque el usd se hunde...


Eur/usd 1,355 :o


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

Una cosita de indicadores que me preoucpa un poco:

el SAN está dando una señal muy gorda de ATLAS (wide), os habéis fijado?

La más alta desde Septiembre de 2003 (bajó de 4 a 3,5)


----------



## egarenc (22 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Su PM Amper!!!
> 
> Me rompen el culo y ahora parriba tan ricamente



idem, es que no se puede ser tan gacelo :. Menos mal que el roto es menos roto gracias a que puedo compensar.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2013)

Nada, el SP está en modo pepon..y con una semana tan especial como la que viene puede seguir subiendo más.

Dispersense los osos


----------



## egarenc (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Una cosita de indicadores que me preoucpa un poco:
> 
> el SAN está dando una señal muy gorda de ATLAS (wide), os habéis fijado?
> 
> La más alta desde Septiembre de 2003 (bajó de 4 a 3,5)


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


>



el santander es un 20% del ibex casi


----------



## inversobres (22 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nada, el SP está en modo pepon..y con una semana tan especial como la que viene puede seguir subiendo más.
> 
> Dispersense los osos



Coincido, ya digo que hasta los 1850 lo pueden subir con dos o tres sesiones calientes. Que mas da ir haciendo maximos historicos dia a dia? esto no se lo cree nadie, es similar a españa y su auto-compra de deuda. Imagino como andara el SP, ahi ya retail, poco.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 22:05 ----------

Cierre en to' lo alto. SP rules y atpc.


----------



## Roninn (22 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nada, el SP está en modo pepon..y con una semana tan especial como la que viene puede seguir subiendo más.
> 
> Dispersense los osos



Boooo.

Llegará, llegará el dia. Y me hincharé a poner fotos de osos ensangrentados como si me pagasen por ello.

En otro orden de cosas, lei el otro dia en rankia a F. Llinares Coloma ( siganlo, si pueden) que la granada es cojonuda para la salud. Al escucharme mi santa comentarlo ha comprado granada y como ... casualmente estoy con un copazo de gintonic le he hechado un poco de granada a la mezcla y oigan no esta mal.

Antioxidantes a tope y ginebra. Win, win 

Disclaimer: Es tónica schweppes y sapphire.


----------



## juanfer (22 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nada, el SP está en modo pepon..y con una semana tan especial como la que viene puede seguir subiendo más.
> 
> Dispersense los osos











inversobres dijo:


> Coincido, ya digo que hasta los 1850 lo pueden subir con dos o tres sesiones calientes. Que mas da ir haciendo maximos historicos dia a dia? esto no se lo cree nadie, es similar a españa y su auto-compra de deuda. Imagino como andara el SP, ahi ya retail, poco.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2013 at 22:05 ----------
> 
> Cierre en to' lo alto. SP rules y atpc.





La semana que viene solo hay 1 día pomo. Igual pandoro releva a pepón.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

amperianos, el rebote de hoy equivale al 23,6% de la caída del 21oct hsata ayer


----------



## Roninn (22 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> amperianos, el rebote de hoy equivale al 23,6% de la caída del 21oct hsata ayer



IMHO Amper, colonial, arcelor, estan para pegarles un tirillo. Ajustando riesgos, claro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> espere que no ha acabado la semana y a algunos igual todavía nos zumban en el SP...
> 
> Llevo 8 minis precio medio 1795,7. SL 1810-20.



Usted solo opera en corto :: Le acompaño desde 1801.28, carga ligera tipo Corellian Corvette, con 8 minis abiertos dudo que pasase un fin de semana cómodo :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Nov 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> IMHO Amper, colonial, arcelor, estan para pegarles un tirillo. Ajustando riesgos, claro.



He hecho un repaso al MC, para ver en qué entrar el lunes y:

Yo creo que la semana que viene, de entre las que vigilo, toca guanillo para FAES, Deoleo, Repsol, Solaria, e igual vemos mínimos en Técnicas (y no tan mínimos). E igual en Tubos.

Y podrían ser de subir SAN (o todo lo contrario, y arrastraría al ibex y todas las predicciones), Natraceutical, Alba y quizás Tubacex y Vidrala.



Y me falta por colocar DIA y Acerinox (cuidado).
Creo que el lunes es buen día para entrar en BIO.


----------



## paulistano (23 Nov 2013)

Guanos días!!

Veremos cómo abre hoy el churribex....con el sp cerrando en máximos seguro toca empujón al alza!!

Café y donuts en mano esperando la apertura!!o



















Es broma coño, pero estaba esto en segunda página!!:no:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (23 Nov 2013)

Creo que el churribex no abrirá hoy Paulsi...


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Nov 2013)

Joer..las putas Bios..que me salta el stp en .5 y ahora parriba!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2013)

*[Plata en €]* y yatal


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2013)

Patapalo, añoro tus gráficos de ANR y MTS ::::::


----------



## jopitxujo (23 Nov 2013)

Buenos y lluviosos días, vaya puto tiempo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Patapalo, añoro tus gráficos de ANR y MTS ::::::



Esta tarde, oki? Voy a jugar con los sobrinos


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Nov 2013)

Donad un poco de vuestras plusvis de la semana, por favor, y ayudadnos a conseguir un buen colchón financiero con el que fortalecer la defensa del padre ex-toxicómano, cuyos hijos han sido repetidamente violados por ciertas sabandijas subhumanas de las altas clases sociales valencianas.
#MafiaCastellónDifusión 

Colabora a erradicar la pederastia BANKIA 2038 6267 01 3001093014 apoya a Joaquin Crespo


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2013)

yo añoro los chistes en las gráficas :´(

cambiando de tema ... ¿perrunos jugando al "un dos tres pollito inglés"? ienso: :XX:

[YOUTUBE]jaLor7d7NEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Nov 2013)

Vaya gráfico GT. Al final me han cancelado el pedido "solo por esta vez".

Creo que esperaré a finales de diciembre, el último mes siempre es bajista, pero no quiero esperar a la subida de IVA del año que viene en Alemania del 7% al 19%.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2013 at 12:48 ----------

¿Colgasteis esto por aquí? El dólar está jodido a largo plazo.

China Fires Shot Across Petrodollar Bow: Shanghai Futures Exchange May Price Crude Oil Futures In Yuan


----------



## egarenc (23 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya gráfico GT. Al final me han cancelado el pedido "solo por esta vez".
> 
> Creo que esperaré a finales de diciembre, el último mes siempre es bajista, pero no quiero esperar a la subida de IVA del año que viene en Alemania del 7% al 19%.
> 
> ...



r3v3, haces tus compras metaleras en Alemania? todo ok?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> r3v3, haces tus compras metaleras en Alemania? todo ok?



Sin problemas.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2013)

Eeeeeeesa peña.

Saludo y me piro


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La semana que viene solo hay 1 día pomo. Igual pandoro releva a pepón.



:no:

Hay POMO lunes, 25 (3.5) y martes 26 (1.5kM). 

El miércoles sesión a pelo, el jueves fiesta de acción de gracias y el viernes, media jornada, tambien a pelo, para curarse de la resaca.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Nov 2013)

cuando toca viernes negro?


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuando toca viernes negro?



la semana que viene ienso:

hacer la pole en el walmart de tu ciudad sí tiene mérito y no las de burbuja.info
)


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la semana que viene ienso:
> 
> hacer la pole en el walmart de tu ciudad sí tiene mérito y no las de burbuja.info
> )



Foto o lefada torrencial para ti ....


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Foto o lefada torrencial para ti ....


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuando toca viernes negro?



En diciembre tenemos un viernes 13... :fiufiu:

Venga Bertok... así se las ponían a Felipe II...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2013)

Ahí vamos:

*[Alpha Natural Resources]*

Esto es lo que pensaba:







Y ahora esto:







Esta en zona de soporte, pero ni el macd ni el rsi indican cambio de tendencia a corto. Prudencia pues


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> En diciembre tenemos un viernes 13... :fiufiu:
> 
> Venga Bertok... así se las ponían a Felipe II...



Cualquier día es bueno


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2013)

Vaya madrugones en domingo ::


----------



## amago45 (24 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya madrugones en domingo ::



preparando la operativa semanal. Amper y Fersa no pueden faltar en los prospects 8:8:8:


----------



## inversobres (24 Nov 2013)

Tase up up, mañana sigue la fiesta.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vaya madrugones en domingo ::



A las 7:30..... :: ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A las 7:30..... :: ::



Qué locura, a esa hora acostumbraba a irme a dormir en domingo :rolleye:

Voy a desayunar.... hoy sin la lumi rusa :: no tengo claro si hacer el pedido de plata hoy o esperarme a finales de diciembre. Si vienes a Barcelona avisa y te llevo al Andorrano, tiene los elefantes a muy buen precio y es muy buena moneda.


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Tase up up, mañana sigue la fiesta.
> 
> Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza



el Viernes la jugada fue simple

tiraron un poco el índice y vieron que la gente se ponía corta cerca de los mínimos del día

entonces lo subieron y recompraron con 5-10 puntillos de pérdidas los cortos que abrieron el Jueves

esos puntillos que perdieron seguro lo recuperan subiendo más... vamos que si no pasa nada raro seguro que vemos nuevos máximos esta semana

la gente no hace más que ponerse corta a la mínima que cae, y las consecuencias son éstas


----------



## egarenc (24 Nov 2013)




----------



## atman (24 Nov 2013)

Hablábamos en otro día de la fiabilidad del TA. En yankilandia si miras charts semanales encontrarás hombres colgados en muchos de los charts. La teoría de velas dice que esa vela es de cambio de tendencia a bajista. Sin embargo, si lees a Bulkowski, te encuentras que estadísticamente esa vela es de continuación alcista en mercados alcistas y levemente bajista en mercados bajistas.

Ahora, los técnicos, ¿a quien le hacemos caso? A la teoría o a la práctica?

Pues a la pasta, o como dice Janus, a los ojos...


Por cierto, vaya cagada los de Dell... resulta que ya no se pueden personalizar sus equipos... Yo siempre había comprado portátiles Dell, excepto un Acer que anda por ahí, y que ha salido malísimo. Ahora quiero cambiar el mío del trabajo y no acabo de encontrar algo a mi gusto... La gran ventaja de Dell yo creo que estaba en la relación calidad/precio y en la personalización y se cargan la segunda pata, me temo que la mesa no aguante...

Estoy mirando los Mountain, montaje español, prácticamente a medida, algo más caros, pero, claro, al ser barebones, más grandotes...

(sí, ya he visto el nuevo XPS15 de Dell, mu chulo, hasta demasiado, pero se sale presupuesto y, por encima, no lleva teclado numérico).


Ah! Que resulta que tengo una botella del mejor vino del mundo... : Y tambien un abuelo de ese y un hijo de ese mismo vino...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2013)

2004.... eso hay que bebérselo ya, está en la parte descendente de la curva de Laffer  ¿De qué parte de Bilbo dice que es? ::


----------



## tarrito (24 Nov 2013)

bien Pirata bien!
contentando a toda la afición :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2013)

Pues mire, si se animara alguien más, esa sería una buena ocasión para abrirla... por cierto, relación calidad/precio antes muy buena ahora, la leche... porque de 63$-45€ nada... Ese venía concretamente en una caja de 3 botellas, 2 reservas (pasados ya a mejor vida) y ese gran reserva. Y la caja creo que costo unos 70 euros... no llegó a 80. Si los reservas andan en los 20, el gran reserva es como mucho, 30. Claro que precios pasados no garantizan precios futuros... porque ahora...


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2013)

Relacionado con el link de zerohedge de ayer sobre China: Cuando el RMB sea moneda de intercambio los yankees se van a ahogar en su inflación y los índices bursátiles cotizarán por debajo de cero (apocalipsis 11:9) ::
Tapering, tipos de interés.... 2014-2015 van a ser años movidos, no sé si comprar latunes o palomitas 

[YOUTUBE]nengClMwqbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> bien Pirata bien!
> contentando a toda la afición :Aplauso:



Las boobies vienen luego ::



atman dijo:


> Pues mire, si se animara alguien más, esa sería una buena ocasión para abrirla... por cierto, relación calidad/precio antes muy buena ahora, la leche... porque de 63$-45€ nada... Ese venía concretamente en una caja de 3 botellas, 2 reservas (pasados ya a mejor vida) y ese gran reserva. Y la caja creo que costo unos 70 euros... no llegó a 80. Si los reservas andan en los 20, el gran reserva es como mucho, 30. Claro que precios pasados no garantizan precios futuros... porque ahora...



¿Y de que parte de bilbao es? ¿De la que pega con el Cabo de Gata?

---------- Post added 24-nov-2013 at 14:48 ----------

Por cierto R3v3, ¿como va el Red Code?

---------- Post added 24-nov-2013 at 15:14 ----------

peliculón en paramount!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Nov 2013)

yo también tengo. 25 euros en makro. por ahí costó. ya veo que ha doblado.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2013 at 08:47 ----------

prefiero a bukowski


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Relacionado con el link de zerohedge de ayer sobre China: Cuando el RMB sea moneda de intercambio los yankees se van a ahogar en su inflación y los índices bursátiles cotizarán por debajo de cero (apocalipsis 11:9) ::
> Tapering, tipos de interés.... 2014-2015 van a ser años movidos, no sé si comprar latunes o palomitas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nengClMwqbw[/YOUTUBE]



los usanos no van a dejar tan fácil el poder. Hay que ver qué jugada tienen preparada porque dudo mucho que su estrategia vaya a ser "tirar hacia adelante hasta que otro les reemplace".

Tiempos interesantes are coming.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Nov 2013)




----------



## atman (24 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y de que parte de bilbao es? ¿De la que pega con el Cabo de Gata?



Cabo de Gata... Cabo de Gata... ah! no, hombre...! Cuando hicieron el último Ensanche de Bilbao, tuvieron que elegir entre llevar el Metro hasta el Cabo de Gata o el Golfo de León... y aquí somos más de Golfos y de Leones...

Pero si quiere... como consuelo... le mando el corcho...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2013)

feliz domingo sabrosas gacelillas :Baile:

hoy vuestro humilde servidor se ha pasado el dia haciendo unas rayas y bueno solo queria advertiros de que el pullback ha comenzado , espero que alcanzemos los 8630 entre el 17 y el 31 de diciembre .

mario drogas seguira el camino del judio loco , asi que caeremos para despiojar y luego tendremos uno de los mayores rallys de todos los tiempos , inversobres rabiara hasta desfallecer 

---------- Post added 24-nov-2013 at 16:53 ----------

te gustan los golfos atman ? ::


----------



## tarrito (24 Nov 2013)

no me diga que Calopez le paga las horas extra del fin de semana?

ahora mismo le envío un mail con "quéhaydelomío"!! 
demijrante hoyjan!! :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me diga que Calopez le paga las horas extra del fin de semana?
> 
> ahora mismo le envío un mail con "quéhaydelomío"!!
> demijrante hoyjan!! :no:



me parece bien que calopez le de lo suyo , el que no llora no mama , ahi lo dejo :rolleye:


----------



## @@strom (24 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece bien que calopez le de lo suyo , el que no llora no mama , ahi lo dejo :rolleye:











Send Trackbacks to (Separate multiple URLs with spaces) :


----------



## tarrito (24 Nov 2013)

usted se pasa el día llorando, debe estar jartico de ... ienso:
ahí se lo dejo ::


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> feliz domingo sabrosas gacelillas :Baile:
> 
> hoy vuestro humilde servidor se ha pasado el dia haciendo unas rayas y bueno solo queria advertiros de que el pullback ha comenzado , espero que alcanzemos los 8630 entre el 17 y el 31 de diciembre .
> 
> ...



Esas rayas, que rulen!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> feliz domingo sabrosas gacelillas :Baile:
> 
> hoy vuestro humilde servidor se ha pasado el dia haciendo unas rayas y bueno solo queria advertiros de que el pullback ha comenzado , espero que alcanzemos los 8630 entre el 17 y el 31 de diciembre .
> 
> mario drogas seguira el camino del judio loco , asi que caeremos para despiojar y luego tendremos uno de los mayores rallys de todos los tiempos , inversobres rabiara hasta desfallecer



Con sus rayas yo también lo vería todo así:


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2013)

A falta de los gráficos de Claca... nos consolaremos con este...











Y cuando la belleza de los delicados trazos empiezan a conmoverte...







viene un sinvergüenza...






normaliza los datos...






y...












Andrew Wilkinson Debunks Chart - Business Insider


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> A falta de los gráficos de Claca... nos consolaremos con este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debo entender que nos quedan 3 días para que se confirme que Pandoro era solo la avanzadilla y que detrás llega el ejercito? ::

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2013)

Nada no se proecupen los bajistas... según el indicador de sentimiento de Citi, llevamos dos semanas eufóricos...









Lo que significa con una probabilidad histórica del 89% que tendremos una importante corrección...








en los próximos 12 meses... (sí, estos chicos valen mucho...)



Citi: Two Weeks Of Stock Market Euphoria - Business Insider


----------



## ane agurain (24 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nada no se proecupen los bajistas... según el indicador de sentimiento de Citi, llevamos dos semanas eufóricos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si antes subimos a niveles tododrogaos del 2000...


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2013)

Además Bussinesinsider, tambien Zerohedge se hace eco del indicador de Citi... y de alguno más...

Nope, No Bubble Here... | Zero Hedge


----------



## ane agurain (24 Nov 2013)

Retomando lo de mañana, o ACX revienta para arriba o para abajo. Y tendría cuidado con el Santan.

Ya tengo mis 3 valores para entrar mañana. Según compre se lo comunico. Sí, he vuelto a la pescadería.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2013)

LOL suiza rechaza limitar los salarios altos....

Perroflauter faceplam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nada no se proecupen los bajistas... según el indicador de sentimiento de Citi, llevamos dos semanas eufóricos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues nada, me pongo largo hasta octubre de 2014


----------



## tarrito (24 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL suiza rechaza limitar los salarios altos....
> 
> Perroflauter faceplam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lo pone a güebo :X

[YOUTUBE]RkEXGgdqMz8[/YOUTUBE]


:Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2013)

a animarse, el primero brutal.

-[YOUTUBE]5dqqMp_hNEM[/YOUTUBE]
-[YOUTUBE]wVM2DzpUDn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## @@strom (24 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Retomando lo de mañana, o ACX revienta para arriba o para abajo. Y tendría cuidado con el Santan.
> 
> Ya tengo mis 3 valores para entrar mañana. Según compre se lo comunico. Sí, he vuelto a la pescadería.



Acerinox tiene toda la pinta de irse a buscar la zona de 9,1 por donde pasa su directriz de medio plazo.
Ojalá no se cumpla lo que digo que yo llevo Mts.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Nov 2013)

¿Habrá ‘rally’ de final de año?,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ¿Habrá ‘rally’ de final de año?,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com



Yo a ese pájaro no le daría mucha fiabilidad


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2013)

Yo llevo etf inverso del Ibex desde 9900


----------



## @@strom (25 Nov 2013)

Según igmarkets mañana sesión peponiana.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

Alguien sabe algo de FranR??

Me preocupa un poco que haya desaparecido así de golpe. Espero que sea sólo trabajo...


----------



## FranR (25 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de FranR??
> 
> Me preocupa un poco que haya desaparecido así de golpe. Espero que sea sólo trabajo...



Trabajo...

Gracias por el interés.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Trabajo...
> 
> Gracias por el interés.






Alguien tiene que levantar este país...


cuando lo encuentre avíseme... :XX:



Pero cuídese, ¿eh? Ta prontoooo...!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Trabajo...
> 
> Gracias por el interés.




que bueno es volver a verte por aquí 

mañana sigue pepón ya estoy harto de verde


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2013)

Todo super verde y usa la que mas. JP, fucking cracks, lo van a llevar a su prevision ellos mismos. Esto si que es comersela a uno mismo, lo demas... master card.

El ibex vuelve al corral de 9750 (no hemos hecho nada en una semana) y los demas pirandose por arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

hello dudes!

Metales guaneando, cuidadín.


----------



## amago45 (25 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias. 
Extrańa pre-apertura de Santander, 2 millones de acciones en ask y bid a 6.43,


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos semana atacando el central de bollinger en diario , cuidado con el  

hola holita flanderERRE , has conseguido chamba lechon :Aplauso: quien puede negar la recuperacion de españa ahora ? ienso:


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hello dudes!
> 
> Metales guaneando, cuidadín.



Deflation finally coming, the QE programs eventually come to an end? 
P.d: Madrid is FAN.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Extrańa pre-apertura de Santander, 2 millones de acciones en ask y bid a 6.43,



daba seña fuerte de atlas estos días recuerdo, y como vigía era positivo hay que penssar en un "subidín" (ojalá)

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 01:54 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hello dudes!
> 
> Metales guaneando, cuidadín.



y petroleo


es por acuerdo irán-usa


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

veo gap al alza para dentro de 5 minutos ienso: 

si con el gap superamos el central de bollinger hay que pensar en irnos unos 100 pipos mas arriba y luego cerrar ese gap antes de continuar la subida ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Deflation finally coming, the QE programs eventually come to an end?
> P.d: Madrid is FAN.



No se si es causa o efecto, pero es síntoma de aversión al riesgo, falta la última pata: El Guano Largamente Esperado (wet deams y tal)


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

apertura por debajo del central de bollinger en diario , corto 9750 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## sr.anus (25 Nov 2013)

Para contradecir a todos, si cerramos hoy por encima de los 975x son claros largos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

cerramos cortos 9750-9715 abrimos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Nov 2013)




----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

ACX parece que se queda sin fuerza, no logra superar la resistencia que tiene en 9,60-9,63 para cambiar la mala pinta que tiene a corto

mientras la chicharrada me levanta el espiritu (mis fresas)


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

estamos finalmente ante el gap de agotamiento , el gap 8650 nos espera , hoy tendremos peponeo del bueno pero es el principio del fin , advertidos quedais gacelillas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## amago45 (25 Nov 2013)

Pequeño GAP en la apertura, no?
Si no lo cerramos hoy, habrá que tenerlo en mente para próximos días


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

mejor vamos a aprovechar pa pipear , sera lo mejor , cerramos largos 9715-9745 abrimos cortos , el central de bollinger sera muy dificil de superar ienso:

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 09:33 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Pequeño GAP en la apertura, no?
> Si no lo cerramos hoy, habrá que tenerlo en mente para próximos días



la clave es el central de bollinger en diario , creo que hoy cerraremos el gapsito y que terminaremos cerrando cerca de los 9750 mañana lo volvemos a atacar para luego ir a por los 9400 ienso:


----------



## @@strom (25 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ACX parece que se queda sin fuerza, no logra superar la resistencia que tiene en 9,60-9,63 para cambiar la mala pinta que tiene a corto
> 
> mientras la chicharrada me levanta el espiritu (mis fresas)



Mts y Acx tienen pinta de ir al rojo hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

pipo a pipo señores :Baile: abrimos largos 9730 :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Nov 2013)

Mis grifoles por encima de 33.  Los que compramos en 29 estamos muy contentos.

Va siendo hora de montar una estrategia de salida. ¿Alguna idea? ienso:ienso:


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

mas bankias....esto es un chollo señores!!!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mis grifoles por encima de 33.  Los que compramos en 29 estamos muy contentos.
> 
> Va siendo hora de montar una estrategia de salida. ¿Alguna idea? ienso:ienso:



pues creo que en breve en 33,29 tiene una prueba




Sigo confiando hoy en ACX a que dé una sorpresa )

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 02:56 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> mas bankias....esto es un chollo señores!!!



bankia pinta mu mala no?


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

Sí , ane....ha sido comprar yo y para abajo....

Las llevo desde 0,90....mi paja mental era que rompiese hoy el leuro y consolidase por encima.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

la sesion de hoy y la de mañana seran muy importantes , nos jugamos el hacer el pullback hasta el gap 8650 o un doble techo , en cuyo caso visitariamos la zona 10100 ienso:


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

digno no de estudio...comprar servidor y para abajo.....


----------



## sr.anus (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> digno no de estudio...comprar servidor y para abajo.....



a 0,945 las quiero coger yo

auqnue ya saben lo que dicen, cuchillo... caer... y tal


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

hombre, igual te puedes salir a 0,96


----------



## Hannibal (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> digno no de estudio...comprar servidor y para abajo.....



Para mí tenía que corregir algo y por eso me sali; también debo decir que pensaba - aunque aún puede pasar - que sería una corrección más bestia. 

Si baja de ,94 igual entro de nuevo; yo también creo que antes o después debe llegar al euro.


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hombre, igual te puedes salir a 0,96



me podría salir ya....las llevo desde 0,90 y ahora comprando el 50% de la posi anterior a 0,965 pues se me quedan en 0,93....saliendo ahora sacaría algo...pero jode....:ouch:

Vamos a darlas una oportunidadienso:


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2013)

Carajo el felino borraxo dice que o subimos o bajamos. 

Tremendo lo de la subida del iva a los alimentos basicos no? cada ronda de amiguismo monetario supone cosas de estas.

Vaya burbujon que tiene montado el dax, a este paso alcanza al ibex. Se planta en los 9300.::

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 10:46 ----------

PD: el BCE anda diciendo que aun bajarian mas los tipos. Tomen aire, por que ni comer podran.

Que risas nos vamos a echar.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

Alphavalue recomienda vender acciones de Gamesa con precio objetivo de 3,71 euros.


lee lo subrayado:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rios-productos-compensar-bajada-del-irpf.html




y El gobernador del Banco de España advierte que la ayuda financiera a los bancos incrementará el déficit en 0,3-0,4 puntos porcentuales en 2013.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Nov 2013)

buen dia de frio!

el dax ya esta en los 9300

quizás sea bueno aprovechar que es la semana de thanksgiving y ver los toros desde la barrera hasta que se consoliden nuevos máximos.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

bueno, los de chicharros.info parece que han fallado con la recomendación de SLR (de momento)







ahora mismo en 0.825


----------



## amago45 (25 Nov 2013)

GAP cerrado en el IBEX ???


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

bankia se va por el precipicio....cuando hay esas posis tan elevadas en la compra.....al tiempo.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Nov 2013)

Buenos días señores, me reincorporo al hilo después de unos días oteando culos y tetas y bebiendo cerveza tostándome al solito. Energías renovadas, vamos aver mis chicharritos como se comportan...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> bueno, los de chicharros.info parece que han fallado con la recomendación de SLR (de momento)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



IMHO no veo nada serio decir eso de el _*lunes gap alcista...*_

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 12:16 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Buenos días señores, me reincorporo al hilo después de unos días oteando culos y tetas y bebiendo cerveza tostándome al solito. Energías renovadas, vamos aver mis chicharritos como se comportan...



Solicito permaban fulminate pero YA!


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

Uff...por los pelos....acabo de llegar y tenía puesto stop de un paquete en 0,923 y el otro en 0,914....ha marcado el mínimo en 0,923.

Sigamos rezando e implorando a san daniel....


----------



## Hannibal (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Uff...por los pelos....acabo de llegar y tenía puesto stop de un paquete en 0,923 y el otro en 0,914....ha marcado el mínimo en 0,923.
> 
> Sigamos rezando e implorando a san daniel....



Pues yo he dejado orden de compra a ,920 :: creo que no deberías precipitarte y aguantar; el suelo está en ,88 y no sería tan raro que lo bajaran no hasta ahí pero sí a ,90.

Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

he cambiado el de 0,923 a 0,899....se acercaba la putita y me he cagado.

hay margen....


----------



## Chila (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> he cambiado el de 0,923 a 0,899....se acercaba la putita y me he cagado.
> 
> hay margen....




Yo sigo dentro.
Hasta 0,88 sin miedo.
Compré a 0,92.
Puede que tarde, pero su precio objetivo está más arriba.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro.
> Hasta 0,88 sin miedo.
> Compré a 0,92.
> Puede que tarde, pero su precio objetivo está más arriba.



Buenas y tal, no he podido evitar entrar al leer eso de precio objetivo para bankia ::. Eso es todo un ejercicio de voluntarismo hoyga pero digame cual sería ese precio si es posible....:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se si es causa o efecto, pero es síntoma de aversión al riesgo, falta la última pata: El Guano Largamente Esperado (wet deams y tal)



La última onda bajista, sostenida y duradera durante un par de años.

Sobre el camposanto de gacelas crecerá una nueva generación.

Suerte y no olviden vigilar el giro.


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenas y tal, no he podido evitar entrar al leer eso de precio objetivo para bankia ::. Eso es todo un ejercicio de voluntarismo hoyga pero digame cual sería ese precio si es posible....:rolleye:




ya se lo digo yo....0,65:ouch:

Inversores vs analistas por la banca: Bankia cotiza un 40% sobre precio objetivo


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> ya se lo digo yo....0,65:ouch:
> 
> Inversores vs analistas por la banca: Bankia cotiza un 40% sobre precio objetivo




Pero es que algo tiene precio objetivo en este mundo? y menos un banco intervenido por un estado intervenido a su vez ::

En mi opinión el precio será el que les salga de los ous que sea. El asunto es adivinar si van para arriba o para abajo.


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2013)

El dax quiere mas. Ya huele la intervencion bancaria y quiere sangre. El bce a lo mejor mueve ficha bien pronto.

Proximamente en sus pantallas, convergencia dax-ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

en el central de bollinger se esta jugando el destino del ibex , espero que cierre muy cerca y que en los proximos dias vayamos a atacar el 9430 :Baile:

inversobres troll becario , calmate chaval , respira :rolleye:


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 Nov 2013)

las gacelas siguen buscando el máximo para meter cortos

los grandes van comprados desde el Viernes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El dax quiere mas. Ya huele la intervencion bancaria y quiere sangre. El bce a lo mejor mueve ficha bien pronto.
> 
> Proximamente en sus pantallas, convergencia dax-ibex.



Buenos dias y tal,

en piloto automatico hasta los.......10.000 PUNTASEN.

Subliminal, muy subliminal...


----------



## Robopoli (25 Nov 2013)

Parece que va a haber buen peponazo en las americanas, no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2013)

Y dejo un regalito para el sargento.

Seguro que todos conocen Robocop, ese Detroit decrepito plagado supongo que de pechopalomistas abatidos bajo facturas y recibos de zipoteca mientras el mad max se apodera de las calles mas emblematicas. Pues bien, aqui llega el remake de 2014 con este gran cartel donde aparecen 4 torres de una conocida ciudad...







RoboCop (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> en piloto automatico hasta los.......10.000 PUNTASEN.
> 
> ...



Por el gallinero se comenta que cloc-cloc :cook:

edit: Esa foto es de Ponzigrado, Bertokburgo o Janusandría ::


----------



## Hannibal (25 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y dejo un regalito para el sargento.
> 
> Seguro que todos conocen Robocop, ese Detroit decrepito plagado supongo que de pechopalomistas abatidos bajo facturas y recibos de zipoteca mientras el mad max se apodera de las calles mas emblematicas. Pues bien, aqui llega el remake de 2014 con este gran cartel donde aparecen 4 torres de una conocida ciudad...
> 
> ...



WTF ::

Si aún no están abandonadas ni nada, que esperen 4/5 años y entonces podrán rodar la versión cinematográfica de Walking Dead...

Espero que al menos los usanos nos hayan dejado dinero en derechos de imagen :XX:

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 14:54 ----------

La gata gruona: una malformacin le ha catapultado a la fama en internet - ABC.es

[YOUTUBE]INscMGmhmX4#t=24[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 14:56 ----------

Por cierto, las Ezentis que suben el 2,35% ya  aunque según mis cálculos deberían subir un poco más aún.

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 15:07 ----------

Parece que sólo escribo yo. Bueno, dentro de bankia otra vez a .935; Paulistano ahora sí que sí que se va pa'bajo seguro ::

SL en 0.88, objetivo de venta sobre el euro. A ver qué llega antes, aunque casi me temo la respuesta ienso:


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

Bankia es la hostia....no se a que coño viene el subierla un 5% el otro dia y bajarla un 4% hoy....


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Nov 2013)

Yo poco tengo que decir.... me sali de prisa con una perdida muuuuuuuuuuuu grande, y ahora solo estoy en ezentis con todo, a ver si llega a 0.65 y me salgo hasta el año que viene, que hay que ir ahorrando para el viaje a Seul estas navidades.....


----------



## Hannibal (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Bankia es la hostia....no se a que coño viene el subierla un 5% el otro dia y bajarla un 4% hoy....



Supongo que para mostrarla como un valor inseguro (aunque lo es) y evitar así que entren gacelas; además de que ya tiene mala fama por el tema preferentes y bankieros.

Pero estoy seguro de que la volveremos a ver por encima del euro. Y sino, pues el SL está para algo 

De todas formas te diré que si entré ahora es porque estoy viendo venir que para la última hora de sesión va a subir y cerrará en rojo pero con pérdidas mínimas. Esto lo hicieron el otro dia con Tubacex creo que era, y lo peor es que ví la jugada pero se me escapó por minutos :ouch: ahí tenía unos eurillos de reward muy fáciles. Hoy creo que repetirán, y me atrevería a decir que mañana tocará sesión peponian. Por eso te decia que aguantaras.


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

Dios te hoyga, pero vamos, que no me gusta un pelo esto....


----------



## Topongo (25 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dios te hoyga, pero vamos, que no me gusta un pelo esto....



ojos... cerebro...
Stops y nuevos puntos de entrada...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Are you sure you wanna sell your zulo?

[120k€ 45m^2]


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2013)

qué falta de conosimeinto!

esa mesa es de roble, ébano y cerezo ... calidad premium y desde ese ángulo se aprecian mejor los acabados y materiales

la pieza de metal el aleación de paladio+platino puro

trolling?? ::


----------



## Robopoli (25 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que va a haber buen peponazo en las americanas, no?



Pufff... que flojera les ha entrado enderepente... 
Ha sido tocar los máximos del Nasdaq de sept. del 2000 y desinflarse como guano que lleva el diablo :


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Nov 2013)

Paso a desear a todos los habituales del hilo una feliz semana repleta de plusvis, (a poder ser ganadas por ponerse cortos), y vuelvo a recordaros que si lo deseáis, podéis donar parte de esas plusvis al padre coraje cuyas hijas fueron violadas a cargo de la trama castuzil pederasta de Castellón.
Dejo el número de cuenta:

*Colabora a erradicar la pederastia BANKIA 2038 6267 01 3001093014 apoya a Joaquin Crespo*


----------



## Tono (25 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes.
Las ferroviales bien.
Las iberdrolas regular.
Las bankias rematadamente mal.

y yo con una gripe que no puedo conmigo.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Las ferroviales bien.
> Las iberdrolas regular.
> Las bankias rematadamente mal.
> ...



Pastillas de jamón y jarabe de ribeiro.

Cuando no atine al jamón, deje el ribeiro. Mañana como nuevo.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Las ferroviales bien.
> Las iberdrolas regular.
> Las bankias rematadamente mal.
> ...



No te preocupes.

El lince de Linde ha dicho que los rescates se van a recuperar en su totalidad pero que no puede asegurar el timing ::::::


----------



## paulistano (25 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> De todas formas te diré que si entré ahora es porque estoy viendo venir que para la última hora de sesión va a subir y cerrará en rojo pero con pérdidas mínimas. Hoy creo que repetirán, y me atrevería a decir que mañana tocará sesión peponian. Por eso te decia que aguantaras.



De momento un fail con lo de hoyienso:


Y lo de mañana veremos8:

0.914 mi SL

y 0,899

:cook:



:cook:



:cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué falta de conosimeinto!
> 
> esa mesa es de roble, ébano y cerezo ... calidad premium y desde ese ángulo se aprecian mejor los acabados y materiales
> 
> ...



2666€/m^2..... cuando acabo de oir que se están cerrando ops de bloques enteros a 300€/m^2 y entre particulares a 600€/m^2

Ese es un supernegociante que dira: "Joder, me estas chupando la sangre, venga te lo dejo en la mitad" y habrá alguno que picará _exponential _::

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 17:05 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Las ferroviales bien.
> Las iberdrolas regular.
> Las bankias rematadamente mal.
> ...




Eso le pasa por correr con el culo al aire por los montes. ::

Que se mejore! :X


----------



## Tono (25 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te preocupes.
> 
> El lince de Linde ha dicho que los rescates se van a recuperar en su totalidad pero que no puede asegurar el timing ::::::



No sé por qué, pero tengo la seguridad de que con las bankias voy a sacar para invitaros a jamón y ribeiro a todos los del hilo y aún me quedará para el turrón y los reyes. 
es un valor de mierda pero los ojos no engañan, están acaparando y despiojando, acaparando y despiojando...
Bajadas con volumen=gacelas muertas y leoncios saciados... hoy lleva de nuevo más de 50M de volumen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Disfrutando como un marrano en una charca ::


► 20131115-En el Punto de Mira-El retorno de Ricardo Vergés


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

se acabo el rebotito , nos vamos a los 9400 :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Nov 2013)

Menudo indice......


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disfrutando como un marrano en una charca ::
> 
> 
> ► 20131115-En el Punto de Mira-El retorno de Ricardo Vergés



bro, haz hueco en la pocilga ::

Descargando


----------



## alimon (25 Nov 2013)

Que opinais de la nueva entrada en la cartera de R4, la Teleco portuguesa ZON OPTIMUS.


Asi a priorí sin conocer fundamentalesde la misma, no parece tener muy mala pinta no?

ZON OPTIMUS Stock Chart | ZONOP.LS Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## juanfer (25 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No te preocupes.
> 
> El lince de Linde ha dicho que los rescates se van a recuperar en su totalidad pero que no puede asegurar el timing ::::::



Esto es como los accionistas que no venden para no perder, como los pepitos con los pisitos. La historia de siempre.


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Disfrutando como un marrano en una charca ::
> 
> 
> ► 20131115-En el Punto de Mira-El retorno de Ricardo Vergés



you made my day shur :X

D. Ricardo Vergés Grande pero Grande MUY GRANDE :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> you made my day shur :X
> 
> D. Ricardo Vergés Grande pero Grande MUY GRANDE :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Yo voy a esperar varios días para escucharlo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 18:25 ----------

Acordaos de la figura de Royal Imtech.

Las rupturas falsas al alza suelen terminar con una ruptura a la baja en la pauta de precios.

Cuidado porque los 1,4 no son una utopía.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Lo he estado oyendo mientras reparaba mi portátil (¿que sobren 6 tornillos es normal verdad? Porque funcionar funciona->no eran necesarios :

Manuel Rey y Ricardo Verges en un mano a mano de fuego purificador :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Yo voy a esperar varios días para escucharlo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> .





claro! ya me veo a los de la urbanización con los villancicos y usted con D. Ricardo Vergés y D. Manuel Rey a toda mecha :XX:

ya sabe que ese día no tocará pelo (si su Santa es burbu, me pongo a sus pies, de ella ) ... pero ya le digo que vale la pena 

yo les regalo a mis vevin@s la dulce voz de Centeneitor día sí día también ... animalicos


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

A los fiscalistas y contables del hilo igual les interesa saben que ya está a disposición el proyecto de la norma de reforma tributaria para Territorio Foral de Bizkaia...

Y supongo que a los bizkainos del hilo, tambien les interesará saber cómo les van a tocar los impuestos el año que viene, claro...

Así a bote pronto en Renta, voy recapitulando:

-dentro actividades económicas, se cargan definitivamente el sistema de módulos (estimación objetiva), 
-limitan las rentas exentas, y siguen aumentando la recopilación de información con un nuevo modelo informativo para declarar dichas rentas, 
-reforman la integración de los rendimientos irregulares, manteniendo los porcentajes de integración reducida hasta un límite de 300.000 euros. 
-*Reducen las aportaciones deducibles de las EPSV a 5.000 euros y eliminan la posibilidad de minorar la base imponible en el rescate de dichos planes, mediante una aportación extraordinaria previa al rescate* (excepto planes de empleo y discapacitados). Esta chapucita la hacía todo el mundo, porque hasta en la entidad te aleccionaban y hacienda lo sabía, pero tragaba. Ya no.
-*ojo!! eliminan la dedución general de la cuota integra. *La sustituyen por una minoración de la cuota correspondiente sólo a la base liquidable general. Es decir, ahora no incluye la parte del ahorro.
- nuevos tramos por arriba, hasta el 49% para más de 179.000 euros.
- base liquidable del ahorro 25% a partir de 30.000
- la deducción por edad sólo se aplicará en las rentas inferiores a 30.000 euros.
- reducen el máximo deducible por vivienda, tanto alquiler como propiedad


Y lo que más importa aquí copio-pego:



> En relación al régimen aplicable a las ganancias patrimoniales derivadas de *valores admitidos a negociación*, se incorpora en una
> Disposición adicional, un novedoso tratamiento que permite a los contribuyentes que transmitan estos valores optar por aplicar el
> régimen general que regula el cálculo de las ganancias patrimoniales derivadas de la transmisión de los valores
> mencionados *o aplicar un gravamen especial del 3 por ciento sobre el valor de transmisión*, siempre que dicho valor sea inferior a 10.000 euros en cada ejercicio para el conjunto de valores transmitidos. Esta opción posibilita que los contribuyentes, que
> ...




Si alguno quiere ir al detalle, aquí le dejo el documento completo:

http://www.cebek.es/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Norma_2.pdf



En Sucesiones y Donaciones... se acabó la exención!!! Vamos, se acabó el régimen transitorio y se fija una tributación del 1,5% con exención de los primeros 400.000 euros.

En transmisiones patrimoniales, el tipo pasa del 6 al 7%.

Aquí tienen el borrador entero de Sucesiones, Donaciones y AJD:

http://www.cebek.es/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Norma_3.pdf


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Nov 2013)

AUTOCRÍTICA EN LA FED. GRÁFICOS DE INTERÉS. SP500 EN QUINTA ONDA | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

os recomiendo al señor iruzubieta como siempre lo hago, vale la pena


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poco a poco _zanguinario_. Todavía es bajista (RSI y MACD dixit), los 1.96~1.98 pienso. Peeeeero, siendo ortodoxos la pérdida del 61.8% de una subida lleva el precio al inicio del impulso, y ...cojones pego el gráfico y lo ves.

*[IMTECH]*


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Nov 2013)

Ariad +32% en los 5$.

Joder, joder, joder...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Oh my dear Lord!







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh my dear Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que el tipo es quimico. 

Supongo que en esa conferencia hablaran ampliamente del LSD matutino que ponen el el cafe de 0,80 del congreso


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh my dear Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Pero que diceee....!!!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh my dear Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

You say whaaaa...???


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Nov 2013)

En el foro había bastante seguimiento a Sacyr. Después de las barridas de la semana pasada la verdad es que la veo bien, parece querer volver a los 4 euros.

Otras dos que veo interesantes son Ence y Zeltia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Creo que el tipo es quimico.
> 
> Supongo que en esa conferencia hablaran ampliamente del LSD matutino que ponen el el cafe de 0,80 del congreso



Supongo que we refiere a que es licenciado en química 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (25 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Que opinais de la nueva entrada en la cartera de R4, la Teleco portuguesa ZON OPTIMUS.
> 
> 
> Asi a priorí sin conocer fundamentalesde la misma, no parece tener muy mala pinta no?
> ...



Otra portuguesa que pinta bien, si alguien va a largo.

Sonae


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

Mmm... que se puede buscar la excusa que quiera... pero así en principio, esa forma de contruirlo, no me mola... No se que les parecerá a ustedes...

[YOUTUBE]W72fPe6g0aY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que we refiere a que es licenciado en química
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2



Si tienes razón, me he explicado mal. El tipo es gilipollas y ademas licenciado en quimica.


----------



## tesorero (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh my dear Lord!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Con todos mis respetos a la química y lo que representa, pero wtf?
Esto de meter la política hasta en la sopa es aberrante ya.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Atman, yo a las extensiones fibo no les hago mucho caso. Es más me parece una magufada dentro de la magufada del AT, no se si me hentiende o no. ::


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, yo a las extensiones fibo no les hago mucho caso. Es más me parece una magufada dentro de la magufada del AT, no se si me hentiende o no. ::



usted lo que quiere es que aparezca Pollastre y le dé un thanks ienso:

ande estará? 
ya debería andar liado con la iluminación navideña + sistema anitcacos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> usted lo que quiere es que aparezca Pollastre y le dé un thanks ienso:
> 
> ande estará?
> ya debería andar liado con la iluminación navideña + sistema anitcacos ::



cáspita me he equivocado de cuenta!!! ::::


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, yo a las extensiones fibo no les hago mucho caso. Es más me parece una magufada dentro de la magufada del AT, no se si me hentiende o no. ::



¿Me está usted diciendo que todos los análisis 'fibonazi' del jato que he leido tan arduamente no han servido para nada? Joder eso se avisa antes.:sly:


----------



## @@strom (25 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Me está usted diciendo que todos los análisis 'fibonazi' del jato que he leido tan arduamente no han servido para nada? Joder eso se avisa antes.:sly:



Y yo que creia que los mensajes del jato eran como spam que ya pasas de largo.
Parece que hay gente que los lee


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman, yo a las extensiones fibo no les hago mucho caso. Es más me parece una magufada dentro de la magufada del AT, no se si me hentiende o no. ::



la extensiones de fibo están perfectas en muchísimos valores.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

no haga caso de esos frikizoides , el ibex esta respetando los niveles fibonazi , ira a los 9430 61,8% para desplegar una pata alcista y terminar de dibujar el doble techo :Baile:

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 21:25 ----------




@@strom dijo:


> Y yo que creia que los mensajes del jato eran como spam que ya pasas de largo.
> Parece que hay gente que los lee



yo te voy a dar spam del bueno gacelilla :no:


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Nov 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Y yo que creia que los mensajes del jato eran como spam que ya pasas de largo.
> Parece que hay gente que los lee



El jato es un clásico del foro. El hijo del querido líder le paga por spamear. No creo que se pueda vivir sólo de las fibonazis.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> A los fiscalistas y contables del hilo igual les interesa saben que ya está a disposición el proyecto de la norma de reforma tributaria para Territorio Foral de Bizkaia...
> 
> Y supongo que a los bizkainos del hilo, tambien les interesará saber cómo les van a tocar los impuestos el año que viene, claro...
> 
> ...



¿Y qué es eso para los de Bilbao?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2013)

yo solo os digo que penseis siempre en el gap 8650 , de alguna forma tendremos que ir a cerrarlo ienso:


----------



## Topongo (25 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y qué es eso para los de Bilbao?



Una putada oiga

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hombre-mosca (25 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> El jato es un clásico del foro. El hijo del querido líder le paga por spamear. No creo que se pueda vivir sólo de las fibonazis.



Se equivoca el jato debe de estar compilado en el kernel, en algun fichero src/sys o en /proc, aunque formateen en HD sigue ahi, y no hay forma de sacarlo. Ya no se pueden leer los posts tranquilos ni por la noche.

Cuidadin con los largos el miercoles, creo que cerraran la coalicion ese dia 16-18 horas para sacarlo en los telediarios, y USA cerrada el jueves, para dejarlos volar alto, y el viernes en cuatro horas ponerlos en su sitio.

A partir de ahi, creo que se van a mover bastante los indices.

Por cierto al esepe lo estan calentando un poco.


----------



## egarenc (25 Nov 2013)

OoM no se te ve el pelo, espero que tengas un buen motivo  y nos presentes alguna perla :rolleye:


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

El jueves voy a una charla con gente de Hacienda Foral. Normalmente el director técnico y el jefe de inspección. Ya veremos que más cositas nos cuentan... tiemblen, amijos... tiemblen...


Por cierto...



The SP is going down, going down, going downnnn....

Yo con que baje 100 puntitos ya me vale... no creo que sea mucho pedir...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> El jueves voy a una charla con gente de Hacienda Foral. Normalmente el director técnico y el jefe de inspección. Ya veremos que más cositas nos cuentan... tiemblen, amijos... tiemblen...
> 
> 
> Por cierto...
> ...



si al final nos vamos a conocer!!

a uno de esos 2, le conozco. y a su familia. como pista diré que es el que vive en la margén derecha


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Una putada oiga
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de las EPSVs se llevan ya unos años discutiendo y tal... que de momento sólo lo estén reduciendo... mire... en territorio común hace tiempo que no lo tienen...

Y el resto de las cosas... pues... esperable... me ha sorprendido ese 3% para los que operen menos de 10.000 euros al año en acciones y tal... pero al caso poco efecto. Está pensado para el que tiene 4 cositas y no es muy activo en esto que no se vuelva loco.... y no les vuelva locos a ellos.

Pero eso tiene una contrapartida: van a tener más tiempo para meternos mano a los demás...

Y lo de Sucesiones. Estaba clarísimo... aunque es una renuncia a una forma histórica de entender el asunto...

---------- Post added 25-nov-2013 at 22:15 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> si al final nos vamos a conocer!!
> 
> a uno de esos 2, le conozco. y a su familia. como pista diré que es el que vive en la margén derecha



Yo conocer, conocer, no les conozco. Son gente maja y mucho más accesibles de lo que probablemente la gente piensa o espera. Les veo un par de veces al año en jornadas que organiza Cebek.


----------



## inversobres (25 Nov 2013)

Y al final le dieron la vuelta a metales y crudo. Vaya montaña rusa.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## ane agurain (25 Nov 2013)

atman:



> -dentro actividades económicas, se cargan definitivamente el sistema de módulos (estimación objetiva),



:Baile::Aplauso:



> Reducen las aportaciones deducibles de las EPSV a 5.000 euros y eliminan la posibilidad de minorar la base imponible en el rescate de dichos planes, mediante una aportación extraordinaria previa al rescate



Esto no me queda tan claro. Vamos a ver, si yo tengo 100 y rescato los 100 de golpe en 2014, al décimo año por ejemplo, el 40% de esos 100 están exentos de tributar, y el 60% (60) va a la base del trabajo, que si ese año es del 15%, igual con esto se pone en el 20% el total, no?

Bien, pues yo cojo, y *DESPUÉS *de rescatar en 2014 mi plan, ingreso esos 60 en un nuevo plan, luego mi base vuelve a ser la que era con el 15%.

Lo de ANTES, no lo entiendo. Se refiere a que aportabas 8000 el lunes y el martes pedías el rescate?




> - base liquidable del ahorro 25% a partir de 30.000



o sea, acciones, nos pimplan el 25%?



> - reducen el máximo deducible por vivienda, tanto alquiler como propiedad



::






> En relación al régimen aplicable a las ganancias patrimoniales derivadas de valores admitidos a negociación, se incorpora en una
> Disposición adicional, un novedoso tratamiento que permite a los contribuyentes que transmitan estos valores optar por aplicar el
> régimen general que regula el cálculo de las ganancias patrimoniales derivadas de la transmisión de los valores
> mencionados o aplicar un gravamen especial del 3 por ciento sobre el valor de transmisión, siempre que dicho valor sea inferior a 10.000 euros en cada ejercicio para el conjunto de valores transmitidos. Esta opción posibilita que los contribuyentes, que
> ...



Esto sí que no entiendo por ningún lado. Si me haces el favor...


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 Nov 2013)

sin novedades en el FDAX, sigue alcista

hoy han hecho una cosa que llamo "ruptura de volumen"... ocurre cuando se rompe un soporte o resistencia y el resto de mercado apuesta al contrario de esa ruptura...

en el caso de hoy al romper el precio alza, aumenta el volumen vendedor mucho y el precio no hace más que subir y empufar a todo cristo... hoy han hecho un amago de ello, la ruptura ha comenzado en el 9280f más o menos... sin embargo esa ruptura de volumen se ha quedado en eso, en un intento, pues hemos cerrado en esa misma zona de ruptura...


----------



## Xiux (26 Nov 2013)

Buenas , a ver que pasa con Realia mañana

FCC se hace con otro 6,85% de Realia en la recta final para vender la inmobiliaria - Noticias de Mercados

Si le hace cosquillas


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Atman:
No se computarán como pérdidas patrimoniales las siguientes:

e) Las debidas a pérdidas en el juego.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Veamos Ane, mire yo no me dedico a esto, pero me gusta estar al tanto para "cogerle" el punto y poder disputir con más conocimiento de causa con el asesor.

Pero así a bote pronto, me da que tiene usted cierto lío de conceptos.

Primero cuando dice que la base del ahorro tributa al 25%... hablamos de ahorro, léase intereses de libretas de ahorro, plazos fijos,... no de acciones que son transmisiones patrimoniales.

En cuanto a las transmisiones patrimoniales, entre ellas están las acciones, que no dejan de ser títulos de propiedad que usted compra y vende en mercados organizados sujetos a negociación, léase Bolsa de Madrid.

Bien, aquí, en las acciones, además del método que creo es standard a nivel nacional, donde usted debe calcular cual el beneficio real de cada operación y cual es el imputable, en función del tiempo que haya tenido usted esas acciones, y que es un jodido coñazo, aquí en Bizkaia, si usted opera poco (menos de 10.000 euros año) le dan la opción de tener una "tarifa plana" impositiva. Usted paga el 3% del valor de transmisión y listo... facil ? sí, barato? y una miellllda...

Respecto al juego, esas pérdidas que yo sepa siempre se han considerado liberalidades, y por lo tanto no eran deducibles. Ni aquí ni en Constantinopla. Lo que pasa es que en Madrid se pusieron a enredar en el tema... ya sabe, cuando diablo no tiene nada que hacer, mata moscas con el rabo...

Como en el foro sí hay especialistas, me corregirán si he metido mucho la pata.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Veamos Ane, mire yo no me dedico a esto, pero me gusta estar al tanto para "cogerle" el punto y poder disputir con más conocimiento de causa con el asesor.
> 
> Pero así a bote pronto, me da que tiene usted cierto lío de conceptos.
> 
> ...



O sea, que tengo que pagar un 3% cuando vendo acciones? esto se me escapa por completo.

de todas formas, como estamos en un foro inmobiliario, mira, se les va la olla:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...13-tierra-de-luz-alquiler-20-compra-18-a.html


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Edito: Todo esto viene a  *ESTE* post sobre la reforma tributaria en Territorio Foral de Bizkaia. Si no vive usted, entre Toledo y Burdeos, este post no será de su interés...

----------------------------------


Ah! me dejaba lo de las EPSVs...

Primero, usted no puede rescatar la EPSV cuando le de la gana. Tiene que cumplir los requisitos: haber alcanzado la edad de jubilación o haberse jubilado de manera efectiva, llevar más de un año en paro (creo), etc...

De lo contrario, no puede usted andar cancelando una y abriendo otra... en todo caso lo que puede hacer es traspasar la EPSV de una gestora a otra. Pero en principio eso no tiene contenido tributario.

Le digo esto, por el ejemplo que me pone. En principio eso no es muy factible. Habría casos, sí, pero yo no lo veo.

El caso es trata de atajar con esta reforma es justamente el que a usted le sorprende. Y a ver si sé explicarlo....

Usted ingresaba en una EPSV un dinero todos los años, ese dinero era desgravable con caracter general hasta 9250 euros al año. Es decir, usted no pagaba un duro de impuestos por esos 9k. Pero no signifca que Hacienda le perdona para siempre esos impuestos. En realidad, usted está difiriendo el pago de los mismos hasta el momento del rescate. En ese momento, Hacienda va a considerar que el dinero rescatado de la EPSV forma parte de las rentas del trabajo y le va a obligar a usted a tributar. Peeeero... no tributa usted por todo. Hacienda, le aplica una reducción del 40% a ese importe rescatado.

La cosa no es ninguna tontería. Si, por ejemplo, tiene usted 30 años, las cosas le van bien y puede ahorrar, puede usted diferir el pago de impuestos de ese dinero durante... 40 años!! y además, en el momento de pagar, el 40% queda exento. Un chollete.

Bien, mucha gente aporta 1.000-2000 euros al año a la EPSV. Y llegado el momento, tienen, pongamos, 25.000 euros. Si los rescatan, tienen que tributar por sus rentas del trabajo (o pensión, pongamos 30.000) mas los 15.000 (60% de 25k) de la EPSV. Es decir, tributaban por 45.000 euros. Una pasta. ¿que hacen para evitarlo? Antes de rescatar, aportaban, en ese mismo año, el máximo, que además, con 65 años no era de 9.000 sino de 12.000. De ese modo, de esos 12.000, el 40%, no tributaba. Es decir, reducían su base imponible en 4.800 euros así por las buenas, sólo por tener el dinero en la EPSV un par de días.

EL truquito era bien conocido por Hacienda que lo toleraba, aunque ya avisó que la cosa no duraría. Y hasta aquí ha llegado.


No sé si lo he dejado muy claro... y salvo mejor opinión... que ya digo que yo de fiscalidad, lo básico.


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Nada no se proecupen los bajistas... según el indicador de sentimiento de Citi, llevamos dos semanas eufóricos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tengan cuidado con el SP en la sesión de hoy. Puede ser sencillo hacer dinero en el lado corto, veo meneos.


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado con el SP en la sesión de hoy. Puede ser sencillo hacer dinero en el lado corto, veo meneos.



El picado de la última hora es feo, feo


----------



## Cantor (26 Nov 2013)

atman, ane, solo aclarar que la exención del 40% lo cambiaron y solo es para cantidades aportadas hasta el 2006 o 2007 (no recuerdo bien), a partir de ahí, todo lo que se aporte o si se abre un plan, tributará al 100%... (a menos que en el País Vasco sea de otra manera).

A mí tampoco me hagan mucho caso que no sé, pero esto es lo que me dijeron a mí hace ya unos años.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparidos para la visita a los 9430 , luego peponazo o rebote hasta la mm50 reforzada por el central de bollinger :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> atman, ane, solo aclarar que la exención del 40% lo cambiaron y solo es para cantidades aportadas hasta el 2006 o 2007 (no recuerdo bien), a partir de ahí, todo lo que se aporte o si se abre un plan, tributará al 100%... (a menos que en el País Vasco sea de otra manera).
> 
> A mí tampoco me hagan mucho caso que no sé, pero esto es lo que me dijeron a mí hace ya unos años.



euskadi is different

sigue


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

Buenos días. 

Ahi esta sacyr. 

En cuatro días pasa de 4,00 a 3,13 y otra vez a 3,85.

Asquerosa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ahi esta sacyr.
> 
> ...



si quieres te cuento mi vida con zeltia-faes  o natraceutical-natra 



igual entro en Ercros, hay 3-4 indicadores con buena pinta, pero no koncorde aún... (aunque tenga buena pinta)

qué opinas TÉCNICAMENTE de Ercros?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Vamoooooooooooooooooohhhh!!!!!


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado con el SP en la sesión de hoy. Puede ser sencillo hacer dinero en el lado corto, veo meneos.



Gracias! En ello estamos, 10 minicortos @1801 SL 1812-22 

SP 1520 :X


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Repsol +3%


¿Cómo hacer que una acción suba?
Preguntarle a un ministro qué hay de PEMEX con Repsol y responder con "no sé, puede, ya veremos...."
Gacelillas tiernas


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

A ver ¿quien le ha metido un cohete en el culo al ibex? ¿se puede saber? que pase por el departamento de mamporros a go-go...




ane agurain dijo:


> Repsol +3%
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo hacer que una acción suba?
> ...



Habrá sido por lo del teórico acuerdo para cobrar lo de YPF... ya bajará porque me huelo que lo fían muy largo...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Repsol +3%
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo hacer que una acción suba?
> ...



5.000 millones en bonos argentinos...papel de water no va a faltar en la sede de Repsol.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

TECNICAS jodió el gráfico al final: igual me entra la orden loca de hace unos días en 36,20


----------



## jjsuamar (26 Nov 2013)

aaayyyy!!!! mis Imtechs, que que las van a heredar mis nietos.


Al final me veo PROMEDIANDO A LA BAJA.:8:


----------



## xavigomis (26 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Gracias! En ello estamos, 10 minicortos @1801 SL 1812-22
> 
> SP 1520 :X



Yo también estoy corto en SP...


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> si quieres te cuento mi vida con zeltia-faes  o natraceutical-natra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uff.. Creía que era el único que estaba haciendo el primo con Natraceutical.. Mal de muchos... ::


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Uff.. Creía que era el único que estaba haciendo el primo con Natraceutical.. Mal de muchos... ::



Este mes está siendo mediocre, pero esta semana desde el jueves, mejor.
Ntc (ya no estoy) y Zeltia (ya no estoy, y tiene buena pinta cachis) están luchando con resistencias, como ACX (confió en ella), pero como tarde mucho va a contagiar a MTS


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> TECNICAS jodió el gráfico al final: igual me entra la orden loca de hace unos días en 36,20



A TRE el pasa esto de vez en cuando, con demasiada frecuencia. El que cuida la acción lo hace muy mal...o muy bien.::


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A TRE el pasa esto de vez en cuando, con demasiada frecuencia. El que cuida la acción lo hace muy mal...o muy bien.::



Ya. me fijé. en este caso es por JPM (infraponderar)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Nov 2013)

Mis grifoles y las DIA que compre la semana pasada muy bien, pero el ETF doble apalanacado del IBEX.. menuda mierda de IBEX. No sube ni a tiros.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2013)

Que tal va el inmobiliario en USA?
Porque hoy va a ser clave este dato. :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

pues con las nuevas QE parece que levantaba, pero en Octubre las ventas cayeron sorprendentemente un 4ó5%, no recuerdo

y era el segundo o tercer mes consecutivo

así que...




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mis grifoles y las DIA que compre la semana pasada muy bien, pero el ETF doble apalanacado del IBEX.. menuda mierda de IBEX. No sube ni a tiros.



pues no.

hvei plano con pestol +4%


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

arrepentios gaceleridos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

GUANAZOooooo


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

bankia otro día por el desagüe.....empieza subiendo un poquito y ya cuesta abajo hasta el final.

Ayer igual.

Veremos hoy hasta donde la llevan.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> bankia otro día por el desagüe.....empieza subiendo un poquito y ya cuesta abajo hasta el final.
> 
> Ayer igual.
> 
> Veremos hoy hasta donde la llevan.



vende y veremos minimos 8:


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vende y veremos minimos 8:



Deje, deje....bastante tenemos con un minino como hustec:Baile:



:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> aaayyyy!!!! mis Imtechs, que que las van a heredar mis nietos.
> 
> 
> Al final me veo PROMEDIANDO A LA BAJA.:8:



Se estaba viendo venir la caída :cook:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-post10397884.html#post10397884

:fiufiu:


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (26 Nov 2013)

Vaya, Enagás se va por el desagüe... ¿Habrá rumores de cambios legales? ¿El frío ha llegado tarde y la cuenta de resultados se resiente?


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se estaba viendo venir la caída :cook:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474702-habeis-visto-ibex35-noviembre-brotes-verdes-esto-pa-post10397884.html#post10397884
> 
> :fiufiu:



se supone que en 1,94 puede rebotar (hoy 1,97)


si no, a 1,70



en indicadores enagas pinta mal, gasnatu bien. es curioso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> se supone que en 1,94 puede rebotar (hoy 1,97)
> 
> 
> si no, a 1,70
> ...



A no ser que se marque una troleada hoy me temo que se va para abajo :cook:


----------



## Topongo (26 Nov 2013)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Vaya, Enagás se va por el desagüe... ¿Habrá rumores de cambios legales? ¿El frío ha llegado tarde y la cuenta de resultados se resiente?



interesa que las llevo, son para largo pero no me gusta un pelo esto.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> interesa que las llevo, son para largo pero no me gusta un pelo esto.



ponte la curva de coppock en mensual, si vas a largo. y mira.

creo que le queda muy poco de subida ya



y además está con señal de atlas, luego en breve puede que tengamos un up-down majo


----------



## Krim (26 Nov 2013)

Mi TT me dice que es un buen momento para un corto...en 9712.5.

Luego vengo a por mi owned/trolled.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (26 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> interesa que las llevo, son para largo pero no me gusta un pelo esto.



Igual que yo, las tengo a 18€, veremos :cook:


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> bankia otro día por el desagüe.....empieza subiendo un poquito y ya cuesta abajo hasta el final.
> 
> Ayer igual.
> 
> Veremos hoy hasta donde la llevan.



Vengo a por mi owned, se vé que el despioje de ayer no fue suficiente, panda de mamones :ouch:

No obstante mantengo mi SL; espero que ningún leoncio lea este foro y me lo hagan saltar porque en este valor son más que capaces ::


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vengo a por mi owned, se vé que el despioje de ayer no fue suficiente, panda de mamones :ouch:
> 
> No obstante mantengo mi SL; espero que ningún leoncio lea este foro y me lo hagan saltar porque en este valor son más que capaces ::



Buenos días.

Leoncios plans, llevarla a zona 2 navidades.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Leoncios plans, llevarla a zona 2 navidades.



¿Zona 2? :::


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

Codeword $$$$$


----------



## Galifrey (26 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> interesa que las llevo, son para largo pero no me gusta un pelo esto.



Buenas, yo también las llevo para largo, pero...¿que entendéis vosotros por largo?

En mi caso es para formar parte fija de la cartera, o sea que largo es larguísimo. Es por eso que esta bajada, sobretodo si es fuerte, me parece cojonuda para ir acumulando más, puesto que de esta empresa espero sobretodo la estabilidad de dividendos y que sirva para dar estabilidad a otras operaciones menos "seguras".

¿Me estoy perdiendo algo?

Un saludo


----------



## Topongo (26 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Buenas, yo también las llevo para largo, pero...¿que entendéis vosotros por largo?
> 
> En mi caso es para formar parte fija de la cartera, o sea que largo es larguísimo. Es por eso que esta bajada, sobretodo si es fuerte, me parece cojonuda para ir acumulando más, puesto que de esta empresa espero sobretodo la estabilidad de dividendos y que sirva para dar estabilidad a otras operaciones menos "seguras".
> 
> ...



En mi caso para lo mismo pero como acabo de entrar no la tengo cariño aún y no me importa salir para reentrar. Pero es una de las que hay que tener en mi opinión

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> aaayyyy!!!! mis Imtechs, que que las van a heredar mis nietos.
> 
> 
> Al final me veo PROMEDIANDO A LA BAJA.:8:



A día de hoy, tiene el gráfico propio de un chicharro infecto atrapado y pendiente de confirmar una trampa alcista por su parte inferior.

Confío en que algún día gire y mire hacia los 4 leuros.


----------



## inversobres (26 Nov 2013)

Que le pasa a ese ibex!!??







Superliminal.

Con sacyr como bandera, asi se ve como anda nuestro indice (y pais, al fin y al cabo la mierda se detecta por el olor tambien).

Salud.


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

Donpepito me da usted miedo... Mi stop por debajo de 0,87....no me diga lo del dos.... Jajaja.... A ver a ver.... Abengoa b segunda parte... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (26 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Vengo a por mi owned, se vé que el despioje de ayer no fue suficiente, panda de mamones :ouch:
> 
> No obstante mantengo mi SL; espero que ningún leoncio lea este foro y me lo hagan saltar porque en este valor son más que capaces ::



Le acompaño ahí dentro.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

Le llaman el efecto GAMESACYR >>>>>>>>> BANKIA >>>>>> IMAGEN PATRIA AL EXTERIOR ----- GOB VENDE su 70.00% nice!

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 13:03 ----------

DP efecto llamada!!! B A N K I A R I A N O $ !!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2013)

En este sentido, señalar que HOY se publicarán en EEUU los datos de inicios de vivienda y permisos de construcción, así como un par de indicadores de precios de la vivienda, lo que servirá para comprobar si, como el índice de ventas de viviendas pendientes apunta, este sector se está enfriando ligeramente como consecuencia del repunte de los tipos hipotecarios –AYER se publicó la lectura del mes de octubre que reflejó la quinta caída mensual consecutiva del indicador, el cual se situó a su nivel más bajo desde diciembre 2012. Reiteramos la importancia que tiene este sector en la recuperación económica estadounidense, por lo que un fuerte parón en el mismo –todavía los datos no apuntan a ello- podría lastrar el crecimiento económico de EEUU en los próximos meses, de ahí la relevancia de las cifras que HOY conoceremos. Hasta su publicación apostamos porque las bolsas europeas se mantengan sin grandes variaciones, siendo los futuros de los índices estadounidenses los que determinarán la tendencia que adoptan las mismas. La actividad, como ya hemos señalado, será algo inferior a la de días precedentes, manteniéndose muchos clientes finales al margen de las bolsas, esperando su oportunidad para tomar nuevas posiciones.
Atentos hoy a los datos de vivienda en Estados Unidos - Estrategia de expertos


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

Cuando hayais vendido todas las Bankias me avisais.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> you made my day shur :X
> 
> D. Ricardo Vergés Grande pero Grande MUY GRANDE :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



vaya pedazo de socialistas............ Manuel Rey ha criticado el superavit alemán (su razón, es que tiene demasiado) señor es para Keynes también decía lo mismo, (ICU, bancores) ........... ahorrar es muy malo.......
Señor


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Nov 2013)

para que sirve compra 111 acciones de ezentis???? pagas mas de comision que el valor de las acciones y luego compras seguido 6.000;8.000;10.000

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> vaya pedazo de socialistas............ Manuel Rey ha criticado el superavit alemán (su razón, es que tiene demasiado) señor es que para Keynes también decía lo mismo, (ICU, bancores) ........... ahorrar es muy malo.......
> Señor



realmente no entiendo que un estado tengo continuo superavit, debería tener 0 de margen, es decir invertir todo lo que gana para beneficiar la sociedad.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> realmente no entiendo que un estado tengo continuo superavit, debería tener 0 de margen, es decir invertir todo lo que gana para beneficiar la sociedad.



Estoy de acuerdo, hombre ir guardando algo por si vienen mal dadas no es mala idea tampoco. 
Pero desde luego que lo de estar gastando de forma continua por encima de ingresos....:no: Bueno ya vemos a donde nos ha llevado :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Las ferroviales bien
Las iberdrolas regular.
Las bankias rematadamente mal.

Mi gripe, tras seguir las prescripciones del Dr Atman, va mejorando.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> realmente no entiendo que un estado tengo continuo superavit, debería tener 0 de margen, es decir invertir todo lo que gana para beneficiar la sociedad.



Que yo sepa Alemania sigue teniendo deuda, por lo que el superávit sirve para ir reduciendo esa deuda. De hecho cuando Aznar también tuvimos superávit, Zapatero le criticó pero cuando llegó al poder siguió haciendo lo mismo. Afortunadamente fue así, porque sino la burbuja hubiera sido aún mayor y la deuda de hoy también mayor.

Así que los alemanes hacen bien por ese lado. Donde les critico es en que nos alimentaron nuestra burbuja y ahora nos piden hasta la última gota de sangre para devolverla, en parte como hicieron los aliados tras la WWI con ellos. La diferencia es que nosotros con ellos no hemos perdido ninguna guerra ni nos hemos enfrentado a ellos, y nos están llevando a una España de posguerra los hijos de perra.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> para que sirve compra 111 acciones de ezentis???? pagas mas de comision que el valor de las acciones y luego compras seguido 6.000;8.000;10.000
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------
> 
> ...



muy sencillo no necesita financiación impositiva, por tanto, permite bajarlos (si ese superavit, es correcto) y al final al haber mayor actividad se vuelve a generar, siempre que el gasto estatal no se desmadre


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Leoncios plans, llevarla a zona 2 navidades.



No me cabe ninguna duda de que están montando el gran pelotazo.
Sólo hay que tener paciencia y dejar que los leoncios hagan su juego. 
La quieren limpita a final de año dónde tendrá más de 1000M de beneficios, la quieren saneada y el viernes, vía decreto, con la aprobación de los créditos fiscales como core capital pasará a estar impoluta ante cualquier inspección basilea... y como no entrará en el IBEX por la puerta grande.
Esto son lo que me dicen los ojos y el cerebro. Su volatilidad y volumen no hace más que confirmar la codicia de los leoncios, al mismo tiempo que no hay ninguna posición corta en el horizonte.


----------



## tesorero (26 Nov 2013)

H-c-h en ibex intradía... creo

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 14:40 ----------

Me refiero a partir de las dos que es cuando ha habido volumen


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Nov 2013)

tono, entonces que ves mejor, mantener ezentis o salirnos e ir a por bankia???


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

Atención :baba: el FONDO del hijito de DonEmilio aparece por B ... señal confirmada!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las ferroviales bien
> Las iberdrolas regular.
> ...



pero no tenias que mejorar :ouch: 

esta haciendo un frio insufrible , -2 bajo el cero absoluto esta mañana por ganimedes digo mandril :S


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tono, entonces que ves mejor, mantener ezentis o salirnos e ir a por bankia???



Ni loco se me ocurriría aconsejar nada. Sólo hago reflexiones en voz alta, creo que se está preparando un pelotazo.
Sólo hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, si aprueban los créditos fiscales (un aval más del estado a pagar entre todos si vienen mal dadas) Bankia pasará a valer/tener/garantizar o como queráis, 7000M más por decretazo.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 14:54 ----------




donpepito dijo:


> Atención :baba: el FONDO del hijito de DonEmilio aparece por B ... señal confirmada!



El hijito es además el encargado de vender su participación en NH hoteles y luego seguramente en Iberdrola.


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Nov 2013)

Ponzi ... te echo de menos, frios numeros en frios balances, suelos que has de mirar y no tocar, oda a la realidad que nos hace pensar que los reyes son los padres, menos para unos pocos elegidos en lo que eso es la realidad, aparece y pon-nos en nuestro sitio.

Pollastre, eres una donna-bella, no caeras en manos de leones, porque su independencia es mas importante que un fajo de bille.... pipos... pero hay muchos que te "hoyen". Nadie podria comprar tu independencia, aqui es barato, pero ... no estaria de mas oir sus "cosas" ... No me sea Pollostro...

PD: Como rompan esos 14,2 en eon (160K*14,2) nos vamos a los (14,5-14,6). Para un yayo que esta en la poltrona desde 13,2X no esta mal. Suerte a lo jovenes.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Atención :baba: el FONDO del hijito de DonEmilio aparece por B ... señal confirmada!



1.361.241 papelitos.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

DP stakes, como cuando compra WARREN en USA! 

COHETE EFFECT!!! jI JI JI


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Nov 2013)

Yo hice como el fondo del hijo de no se quién hace un rato...Dios nos pille confesados.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 15:16 ----------

Por cierto



> Los permisos de construcción de viviendas en Estados Unidos, correspondientes al mes de octubre, han subido un 6,2%, hasta los 1,034 millones. Es el mayor aumento desde junio de 2008.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

demasiada sobrecompra tienen los gringos :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

Joder con bankia.... Vaya cachondeo os traéis... Me hacéis dudar de mis stops.... Caguntó.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las ferroviales bien
> Las iberdrolas regular.
> ...



mejorando... 

el ribeiro que hacen ahora no es como el de antes...


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> El ribeiro que hacen ahora no es como el de antes...



...ni los jamones



...ni las jamonas


----------



## Xiux (26 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Ponzi ... te echo de menos, frios numeros en frios balances, suelos que has de mirar y no tocar, oda a la realidad que nos hace pensar que los reyes son los padres, menos para unos pocos elegidos en lo que eso es la realidad, aparece y pon-nos en nuestro sitio.
> 
> Pollastre, eres una donna-bella, no caeras en manos de leones, porque su independencia es mas importante que un fajo de bille.... pipos... pero hay muchos que te "hoyen". Nadie podria comprar tu independencia, aqui es barato, pero ... no estaria de mas oir sus "cosas" ... No me sea Pollostro...
> 
> PD: Como rompan esos 14,2 en eon (160K*14,2) nos vamos a los (14,5-14,6). Para un yayo que esta en la poltrona desde 13,2X no esta mal. Suerte a lo jovenes.



E.ON: los 14,2x se les estan resistiendo, yo tb desde 13,4x


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2013)

Nos ponemos pepones...para un buen tiempo

Dale Conchita, dale!!


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ...ni los jamones
> 
> 
> 
> ...ni las jamonas



No quiero decir nada y quiero decir todo ...

Estoy leyendo post de la generacion "T" que no entiendo, si alguien me lo pudiese explicar estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No quiero decir nada y quiero decir todo ...
> 
> Estoy leyendo post de la generacion "T" que no entiendo, si alguien me lo pudiese explicar estaria muy agradecido.



Desde la generación que critica a la T, creo que puedo decir que simplemente la falta de esperanza o de un futuro mejor genera muchas frustraciones y cargan contra el que pueden.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ...ni los jamones
> 
> 
> 
> ...ni las jamonas



La de la derecha , ¿se está sacando un moco?


----------



## inversobres (26 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nos ponemos pepones...para un buen tiempo
> 
> Dale Conchita, dale!!



Hace bien poco venia una correccion chupicalabaza.

Usa no va a bajar, es simple y sencillo. Ni rally de Navidad ni hostias, con lo que hay dentrp da para subir años.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Nov 2013)

por eso se hizo fontanera....


----------



## inversobres (26 Nov 2013)

Miren que vuelta mas guapa, anulando el cierre de ayer (ya lo veremos) y a buscar los >1850.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La de la derecha , ¿se está sacando un moco?



Depilándose el bigote me parece a mi..... :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## hombre-mosca (26 Nov 2013)

Me a verguenzo de lo que queria decir ... (lo siento., soy una MIERDA de viejo).


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No quiero decir nada y quiero decir todo ...
> 
> Estoy leyendo post de la generacion "T" que no entiendo, si alguien me lo pudiese explicar estaria muy agradecido.



No hay nada que entender. La juventú revolucionaria de hoy, esa que a los 35 años aún no se le ha curado el acné de la espalda porque no le da el aire de tanto estar tumbados en el sofá con la videoconsola, de vez en cuando se aburre y busca un enemigo generacional.
Toda esa adrenalina generada despúes de una vida jugando al Clash of Swords and Fight of Warriors tiene que salir por algún lado... así se sienten mejor atacando a muerte en los foros y en el Twiter, derrochando opiniones políticosociales sobre un futuro mejor sin viejunos acaparadores que los malcríen a mesa puesta y ropa planchada.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (26 Nov 2013)

ARIAD lleva unos días vertiginosos. +8.5% +35% +35% y hoy ya va por +7%.
Sí sí, se pegó un costalazo descomunal, pero esto es de palomitas.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Hace bien poco venia una correccion chupicalabaza.
> 
> Usa no va a bajar, es simple y sencillo. Ni rally de Navidad ni hostias, con lo que hay dentrp da para subir años.
> 
> Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza



Eso ya se abortó. Cani lesson y a otra cosa.

Ahora viene unas semanitas con Dia de accion de Gracias, compras a go-go y rally de Navidad a tope. Pandoro repartiendo flyers a los cortos me temo.

Son constumbres usanas y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

el foro cayendose una vez mas y el ibex una vez mas tambien encontrando resistencia en el central de bollinger en diario :Baile:


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Depilándose el bigote me parece a mi..... :XX::XX::XX::XX:



esa tenía unas piernazas que no las abarcabas tú con los dos brazos, 

estoy harto de tisquismisquis que no han probado buena carne en su vida


----------



## Lukatovic (26 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el foro cayendose una vez mas y el ibex una vez mas tambien encontrando resistencia en el central de bollinger en diario :Baile:



Que coñazo de índice.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Que coñazo de índice.



parece que va sin rumbo , pero no es asi , esta haciendo un doble techo , ya lo veras


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D1ZYhVpdXbQ[/YOUTUBE]
Oda al lado corto en USA.


----------



## ave phoenix (26 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> ARIAD lleva unos días vertiginosos. +8.5% +35% +35% y hoy ya va por +7%.
> Sí sí, se pegó un costalazo descomunal, pero esto es de palomitas.



:Baile: llevo unas cuantas con un precio medio de 2,90


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> *esa tenía unas piernazas que no las abarcabas tú con los dos brazos*,
> 
> estoy harto de tisquismisquis que no han probado buena carne en su vida



Cómo venimos hoy!!! :ouch: ...... :no:

Si a los viejunos os gustan los pelos yo lo respeto, son vuestras costumbres y tal :XX: :XX:

edit: Ahora que releo, como esta??? En Spoiler por la hora que es y tal



Spoiler














:XX::XX: :XX: :XX::XX::XX: :XX:


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

Estoy viendo que al final Bankia acaba en verde, sería un trolleo que ni el jato.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Los indices yankies están planos o ligeramente verdes.... pero el VIX tambien sube y las utilities en rojo...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

veo gap a la baja en el ibex para mañana , apertura por debajo de la mm50 ienso:


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy viendo que al final Bankia acaba en verde, sería un trolleo que ni el jato.



verde.

palabra de don pepito )


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2013)

Los usanos bajarán pero está ahí la madre de los soportes y antes de atravesar toca unas cuantas veces. 8:


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cómo venimos hoy!!! :ouch: ...... :no:
> 
> Si a los viejunos os gustan los pelos yo lo respeto, son vuestras costumbres y tal :XX: :XX:




Pirata! un respect :no:

ésa es la Kim ... y era mi azafata preferida del 1 ... 2 ... 3 

si algún día hacemos quedada, vamos a tener que poner 2 mesas (como en bodas y bautizos) ... me da que en la suya va a haber ganchitos de aperitivo y cocacolas para beber :XX:

y ahora me pongo en modo yonohedichoná ON :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pirata! un respect :no:
> 
> ésa es la Kim ...
> 
> ...



Ah si, Kim :bla: Kim "me-quito-un-moco-del-bigote" del 1-2-3


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Nov 2013)

que ha pasado en ezentis?????????? alguna noticia?????


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos bajarán pero está ahí la madre de los soportes y antes de atravesar toca unas cuantas veces. 8:


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que ha pasado en ezentis?????????? alguna noticia?????



Oleee otra gran noticia para mi que se suma a lo de bankia 

Lástima que las ferroviales estén flaqueando, pero tengo todo en verde


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2013)

efectivamente no le dan los brazos para rodearle ESAS PIERNAS :baba: !!! 

chaval! y tu cabeza un portaviones y te comes la sopa con pegamento :no:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

mis fuentes dicen que muchos miembros de la junta y peperos han comprado estos días

y que el guindos se iba a encargar de darle publicidad para subirla después




bankia digo. estoy por entrar y todo


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy viendo que al final Bankia acaba en verde, sería un trolleo que ni el jato.



Estoy viendo que al final Bankia acaba en rojo, sería un trolleo que ni el jato )


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy viendo que al final Bankia acaba en rojo, sería un trolleo que ni el jato )



la han bajado, y ahora han entrado los gordos y amigotes


ahora la suben


no rojo


----------



## Topongo (26 Nov 2013)

joder enagas que desgracia por dios, al final a largo por cojones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC WIN

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/f9091c64-f914-431c-b32e-c42f0649e8f1/11.26.2013-17.16.41.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/f9091c64-f914-431c-b32e-c42f0649e8f1/11.26.2013-17.16.41.png" width="421" height="485" border="0" /></a>


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> la han bajado, y ahora han entrado los gordos y amigotes
> 
> 
> ahora la suben
> ...



odio eso de "me han recomendado....un amigo....."....

piqué en mis tiempos mozos en deoleo, sniace y avanzit....y qué desastre:ouch:

esperemos esta no sea igual.


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> joder enagas que desgracia por dios, al final a largo por cojones.



No irá usted sólo caballero.


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2013)

mire que lo sabía :ouch:

l o s a b í a ::


----------



## Galifrey (26 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No irá usted sólo caballero.



Ya somos tres.

¿Aprovechamos para cargar más o que ase?


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy viendo que al final Bankia acaba en rojo, sería un trolleo que ni el jato )



:XX::XX::XX::XX: hijos de perra

Sobre Ezentis, le ponen precio objetivo de 0,50. Creo que aquí pondré un SL bastante holgado porque igual que ahora sube el 5% mañana te lo baja, pero todos los indicadores, Koncorde incluido salvo que Ane me diga lo contrario, o le dan ya entrada o están a puntito, con manos fuertes dentro incluidas.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

Xavalotes...........................desde cuando lo ponen FACILON?

RESISTENCIA!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: hijos de perra
> 
> Sobre Ezentis, le ponen precio objetivo de 0,50. Creo que aquí pondré un SL bastante holgado porque igual que ahora sube el 5% mañana te lo baja, pero todos los indicadores, Koncorde incluido salvo que Ane me diga lo contrario, o le dan ya entrada o están a puntito, con manos fuertes dentro incluidas.



Esa esperanza tenemos, que de momento, aún estoy en colorao con EZE.


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> joder enagas que desgracia por dios, al final a largo por cojones.



En Enagas están saltando stops en los 18,9x a mansalva, alguno está cargando de lo lindo de cara al dividendo 

En dias como hoy da lástima no tener más efectivo para ampliar cartera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> mire que que lo sabía :ouch:
> 
> l o s a b í a ::










 ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Nov 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> Ya somos tres.
> 
> ¿Aprovechamos para cargar más o que ase?



Pronto dan dividendo. No sé, de momento no tengo un puto duro. Como alguien n eche unas rayas, no de las blancas, por supuesto.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 17:30 ----------

Curiosidades del mercado, a las 15,24 algún himbersor despendolado ha comprado: 50 acciones de Natraceutica a 0,283.
Van como locos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

ese central de bollinger , como resiste :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

como acabe en rojo entro hasta yo, bankia


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (26 Nov 2013)

Lo mío no es el chicharro trading pero hoy casi meto una gran compra de bankias. Lo ideal es pillarlas por debajo del euro y aguantarlas a largo plazo.


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

No mireis el valor de Bankia, se moverá como los que dirigen el cotarro quieran que se mueva. Lo importante es el volumen. Están comprando como si se acabaran.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cómo venimos hoy!!! :ouch: ...... :no:
> 
> Si a los viejunos os gustan los pelos yo lo respeto, son vuestras costumbres y tal :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



desageraooooo

un respeto por las azafatas del 1,2,3 que crearon estilo y dieron para muchas pajas a toda una generación.

yo también respeto a los que os gustan esos maniquís de tetas de goma, que se les ven todos los huesos que parece que se han criado en Etiopía durante la época de hambruna .


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

se esta preparando un rally bajista importante , se esta cociendo a fuego lento :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pronto dan dividendo. No sé, de momento no tengo un puto duro. Como alguien n eche unas rayas, no de las blancas, por supuesto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 17:30 ----------
> 
> ...



seguramente sería una cola de algo que quedaba por ahí

si fuera con ING;

primera compra, comisión 15 euros
compra de la cola esa: 10 euros, comisión 15 euros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

15 millones de acciones en bankia right now???? :0

cojones que son las 17:47 y era la robastra..... :ouch: :XX:


----------



## Topongo (26 Nov 2013)

Enagas si mañana baja de de los 18,65 las suelto tendría pinta de que se irían de nuevo a la zona de 17 largos...


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> como acabe en rojo entro hasta yo, bankia



Pues ahi la tienes.....BANKIA	0,9130	-0,0090	-0,98


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues ahi la tienes.....BANKIA	0,9130	-0,0090	-0,98



ULTIMA HORA:

De Guindos cree que Bankia dar sorpresas positivas en cuanto a rentabilidad



---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 10:55 ----------

jojo, lo que os decia:


Rengifo invierte el 50% de su remuneracin como consejero de Bankia en comprar 52.600 ttulos de la entidad


gracias google news


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA:
> 
> De Guindos cree que Bankia dar sorpresas positivas en cuanto a rentabilidad
> 
> ...



me había emocionado....pero es noticia de las 16:36:cook:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

disculpas por traer una noticia de hace 60 minutos

la subida ha sido por rengifo y mañana deberían entrar la gacelas por lo de guindos


----------



## Namreir (26 Nov 2013)

Ludopatas.

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 18:00 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta preparando un rally bajista importante , se esta cociendo a fuego lento :fiufiu:



Eso no te lo crees ni tu, al Ibex lo vuelven a mandar por encima de los 10.000 por lo civil o por lo criminal, aunque todas las empresas estuvieren financieramente muertas, hiperapalancadas y con balances tuneados.


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No mireis el valor de Bankia, se moverá como los que dirigen el cotarro quieran que se mueva. Lo importante es el volumen. Están comprando como si se acabaran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí también me tenía loquito la Kim cuando era un crio y tampoco soy tan viejo.
La otra no es Silvia Marsó?


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> disculpas por traer una noticia de hace 60 minutos



No lo tomes a mal, el sentido en el que lo decía, es que al ser de esa hora, no influye en la cotización:rolleye:


Quiero algo así publicado a las 18 : 25h:


"Se ha comunicado a la CNMV por parte del ICBC la intención de hacerse con el 51% de Bankia, llegando a ofrecer 2,95 euros por título, lo que supondría una prima del 300% sobre el precio de cierre en el día de hoy"


No es mucho pedir, no?8:


----------



## Namreir (26 Nov 2013)

Miraroslo antes de ser tan osados de meter vuestros ahorros en el Ibex

Gay de Liébana: Los balances del Ibex 35


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> disculpas por traer una noticia de hace 60 minutos
> 
> la subida ha sido por rengifo y mañana deberían entrar la gacelas por lo de guindos



Lo re Rengifo ha sido publicado a las 13h y lo de De Guanos a las 16h...me da que ya está más que descontau::

Si con eso no ha subido....mañana rojo de nuevo:ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Ludopatas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 18:00 ----------
> 
> ...



En breve, con la nueva normativa bail-in, tu pasta está más segura en bolsa que en bancos

es mejor ponerse a aprender ahora nam


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 15 millones de acciones en bankia right now???? :0
> 
> cojones que son las 17:47 y era la robastra..... :ouch: :XX:



esos 15 millones de la subasta de Bankia no los han movido más de la mitad de los valores del IBEX en todo el día

El volumen del último mes es claramente de acaparación. 

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de BANKIA, S.A.


----------



## Namreir (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> En breve, con la nueva normativa bail-in, tu pasta está más segura en bolsa que en bancos
> 
> es mejor ponerse a aprender ahora nam



Yo ya me desintoxique, estoy pensando en hacerme metalero o pasarme a los bitcoins, o quien sabe, igual lo entierro en ladrillos.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

MR.Guimdowsss conoce que pasta USAniana is coming BANKIA.


----------



## Namreir (26 Nov 2013)

En febrero compro zulito en Bilbao, como Clarke Gable en Lost With the Wind, hay que luchas y morir por la patria cuando todo esta perdido.


----------



## donpepito (26 Nov 2013)

DP HF comprará el 30.00% por 6,00€


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> A mí también me tenía loquito la Kim cuando era un crio y tampoco soy tan viejo.
> La otra no es Silvia Marsó?



que conste que yo también era un crío, aún no llego a ser generación T
Si era Silvia Marsó de jovencita. Y vaya cómo se conserva todavía


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

la que ha movido hoy es acciona


----------



## Se vende (26 Nov 2013)

Álvaro Rengifo Calderón (Madrid, 1932) fue un *político español*. Estudios de Derecho por la Universidad de Madrid. Técnico comercial del Estado. Agregado comercial en las embajadas españolas en Colombia y Ecuador (1961). Director general del Instituto Español de Emigración del Ministerio de Trabajo. Director general de Promoción Social (1966-69). Director general de Comercio Exterior (1969-74). Subsecretario del Ministerio de comercio (1974-75).

En julio de 1976 es nombrado Ministro de Trabajo en el primer gobierno de Adolfo Suárez, cargo que desempeña hasta julio de 1977.

Esa noticia de ese tío, y la de de Guindos, esta claro, están pillados e intentarán vender en un euro y despues camino de los 0,8x, espero que no les dejen salirse. ¿Alguien se cree que las grandes operaciones se anuncian publicamente??


----------



## Hannibal (26 Nov 2013)

Se vende dijo:


> Álvaro Rengifo Calderón (Madrid, 1932) fue un *político español*. Estudios de Derecho por la Universidad de Madrid. Técnico comercial del Estado. Agregado comercial en las embajadas españolas en Colombia y Ecuador (1961). Director general del Instituto Español de Emigración del Ministerio de Trabajo. Director general de Promoción Social (1966-69). Director general de Comercio Exterior (1969-74). Subsecretario del Ministerio de comercio (1974-75).
> 
> En julio de 1976 es nombrado Ministro de Trabajo en el primer gobierno de Adolfo Suárez, cargo que desempeña hasta julio de 1977.
> 
> Esa noticia de ese tío, y la de de Guindos, esta claro, están pillados e intentarán vender en un euro y despues camino de los 0,8x, espero que no les dejen salirse. ¿Alguien se cree que las grandes operaciones se anuncian publicamente??



Correcto, las palabras de Guindos precisamente anticipan poco bueno, es una trampa alcista de manual. Esperemos que efectivamente anden pillados y quieran llevarlo al euro, a partir de ahí nos andaremos con pies de plomo.


----------



## Sr. Breve (26 Nov 2013)

cuando se acercan a mínimos, los pequeños venden

cuando se acerca a los máximos, ni venden ni compran

los grandes siguen comprados desde el Viernes


----------



## paulistano (26 Nov 2013)

Pero cómo que Guindos está pillado en Bankia......pero si él sabe mejor que nadie que es una mierda de empresa...cómo coño va a estar comprado!!!

Esas declaraciones no se hacen para que suba y salirse, van más encaminadas a la opinión pública.

En mi opinión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

ANR en momento delicado ienso:


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ANR en momento delicado ienso:



Sip, puede ser fake o no... yo diría que no... pero bueno tal vez probar algo en 6,25-30 con un stop en los 6,00...

Yo, desde luego, me quedo a la espera... máxime viendo a Walter hacer la caidita de Roma...


----------



## Tono (26 Nov 2013)

Os estáis haciendo un lío con las noticias de Bankia. La buena de verdad es esta:



> *El Gobierno inyecta este viernes a la banca más de 50.000 millones en capital*
> El próximo Consejo de Ministros aprobará la nueva legislación sobre los activos fiscales diferidos en la que las entidades salvarán la práctica totalidad de los DTAs en sus balances. La medida permitirá a Bankia, Sabadell, Santander y Caixabank alcanzar el ratio de solvencia mínima en Basilea III.



Vozpópuli - El Gobierno inyecta este viernes a la banca más de 50.000 millones en capital

esto supone convertir los activos fiscales en créditos fiscales (avalados por el estado) lo que para Bankia son 7000M de capital que refuerza su TIER 1 al nivel exigido por Basilea en el año 2015 y garantiza su futuro a costa del bolsillo de todos los españoles.

Si este viernes se confirma la noticia (y se confirmará) nada impedirá que la acción salga disparada. Estos 7000 millones son una ampliación de capital by the face, el valor de la acción subirá a la fuerza. 
Y no habrá suficiente en el mercado porque está acaparado.



> Bankia y Sabadell son las dos entidades más beneficiadas con el cambio. Especialmente, la entidad presidida por José Ignacio Goirrigolzarri. Su ratio de capital de máxima calidad, en el escenario de Basilea III fully loaded, es de apenas un 4,1%, según cálculos de diferentes analistas, frente al mínimo del 8% exigido por la futura legislación de solvencia, que no será obligatorio hasta 2019, pero que los mercados, sin embargo, exigirán ya a principios de 2014. No en vano, Bankia cuenta con 8.425 millones en DTAs en su balance. De convertirse todos ellos en capital, su core Tier 1 se elevaría hasta el 10,6%. Los analistas calculan que su banda de solvencia fluctuará entre el 9,5% y ese 10,6%, una vez aprobada la nueva legislación.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Estoy viendo el Nasdaq... y mirando atrás... desde el 2009 ha subido un 210%. Mientras que el SP ha subido un 164%. Y hoy todavía se permite el lujo de irse por su cuenta hacia arriba (+,57%) mientras el resto está plano...


----------



## xavigomis (26 Nov 2013)

Atman, vamos con esos cortos a tope


----------



## holgazan (26 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 15 millones de acciones en bankia right now???? :0
> 
> cojones que son las 17:47 y era la robastra..... :ouch: :XX:



A mí el tema de la subasta o robasta de última hora me tiene intrigado.

Todos los días la mitad del volumen de contratación de Telefónica se produce después de las 17:30.

Por ejemplo hoy: 16 millones de acciones intercambiadas, 8 millones en la subasta.

Cotizacion de TELEFONICA - Empresa - elEconomista.es

Conclusión: La bolsa es un casino con las cartas marcadas y solo 4 jugadores.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

xavigomis dijo:


> Atman, vamos con esos cortos a tope



A tope no... mire... aquí arriba y en rangos pequeños nos peleamos con éstos...


Speed Traders Meet Nightmare on Elm Street With Nanex - Bloomberg

Y es donde más daño nos hacen... me temo que ante estas cosas ni Pollastre puede hacer otra cosa más que salirse a mínima o aprovechar el tirón si alguien más "cazó" el dato y él cazó a ese "alguien más".


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Nov 2013)

Atman, sigo con el corto desde el viernes. Hoy ha estado en verde por unos minutos ::


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Atman, sigo con el corto desde el viernes. Hoy ha estado en verde por unos minutos ::



La ventaja de ir "montando" el tema poco a poco es que yo tengo cortos como si fueran hijos... de todos los colores... pero así en general y como los hijos... oiga la paciencia que cuesta que le den a uno una alegría ¿eh?

Ve lo que pasa? el espabilado que lo tengo en 1806, le ha cogido envidia al más tranquilo (1793) y ya está rojo tambien... si es que...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2013)

Conchita haciendo pupita...

Pandoro sigue repartiendo flyers a los cortos.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Conchita haciendo pupita...
> 
> Pandoro sigue repartiendo flyers a los cortos.



20% de dto. pone el mío...

Mire lo que hago con su papelito...


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> ARIAD lleva unos días vertiginosos. +8.5% +35% +35% y hoy ya va por +7%.
> Sí sí, se pegó un costalazo descomunal, pero esto es de palomitas.





ave phoenix dijo:


> :Baile: llevo unas cuantas con un precio medio de 2,90



A mi me pudo el ansia y las solté el viernes a 3,35 sacándoles 1$ por acción. Una pena viendo hasta donde ha llegado.

¿A qué precio tiene pensado venderlas? 
Mira que hay que tener sangre fría para aguantarlas con el meneo que llevan.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> 20% de dto. pone el mío...
> 
> Mire lo que hago con su papelito...



¡¡No te agaches a recogerlo!! ::


----------



## ave phoenix (26 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> A mi me pudo el ansia y las solté el viernes a 3,35 sacándoles 1$ por acción. Una pena viendo hasta donde ha llegado.
> 
> ¿A qué precio tiene pensado venderlas?
> Mira que hay que tener sangre fría para aguantarlas con el meneo que llevan.



Pues francamente momento no pienso en vender, ir siguiéndola y ya veremos...


----------



## tarrito (26 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> 20% de dto. pone el mío...
> 
> Mire lo que hago con su papelito...



ahora los que se llevan son éstos

Paper airplanes finally get the smartphone remote control they deserve

me pillo 2


----------



## kalemania (26 Nov 2013)

¿Que me podéis decir de Faiveley?

Faiveley Transport S.A. | Equity | 892582 | FR0000053142 | Börse Frankfurt (Frankfurt Stock Exchange)


----------



## inversobres (26 Nov 2013)

Menos mal que esto pintaba bajoso y tal. Viendo el galleto del vix... mañana seguimos atropando verde.

Jur.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 21:11 ----------

Vamonoss, ultima hora pepona... may be.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2013)

Now playing in paramount


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

A alguno le alegrará:

CAF se adjudica un contrato de 333,9 millones para el metro de Santiago de Chile. diariovasco.com


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Nov 2013)

esos 9430 los veremos pronto 8:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

MARÍA DURÁN Y BEATRIZ ESCUDERO: Entre 1976 y 1978 formaron el trío musical Acuario *junto a Mayra Gómez Kemp.* El productor fue Ramón Arcusa (componente de "El dúo dinámico") y el mayor hit lo obtuvieron con el single "Rema, rema, marinero" (1976), un tema bastante hortera que fue todo un éxito de verano. Otros de sus singles fueron "Eso es el amor" y "Flor de viento". En 1978 Mayra abandonó el grupo y María y Beatriz grabaron un nuevo single junto a una nueva componente llamado "Haz el amor".






---------- Post added 26-nov-2013 at 15:07 ----------

Isabel Serrano fue azafata de la sexta temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

Paula Vázquez fue azafata de la novena temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

Victoria Abril fue azafata de la segunda temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

María Casal fue azafata de la segunda temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

Lydia Bosch fue azafata de la cuarta temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

Nina Agustí fue azafata de la sexta temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

Silvia Marsó fue azafata de la tercera y sexta temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia

Diana Lázaro fue azafata de la novena temporada de 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez': Azafatas famosas del concurso 'Un, dos, tres,... responda otra vez' en Bekia


----------



## Kali Yuga (26 Nov 2013)

*Mañana 10000*

Mañana a los 10.000, hasta la próxima semana no hay bajón. :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]sChGNMATNu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Nov 2013)

el otro dia se hablaba de los relojes con conexión al móvil, y no se sabia se se podría usar para hablar, etc.... me acaban de entregar un "head set" de lg (buscarlo en google), son unos cascos por bluetooth con los que se puede escuchar música con unos auriculares que te aparte del ruido externo, te leer los mensajes entrantes en tu móvil, aparte de poder recibir llamadas y estéticamente no es muy feo

LG HBS700: Let The Music Play With Total Freedom | LG USA


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

¿No os da la sensación de que poco a poco van a volver a poner el Ibex en los 10.000 sin que nos lo creamos y sin que aprovechemos la subidita?


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿No os da la sensación de que poco a poco van a volver a poner el Ibex en los 10.000 sin que nos lo creamos y sin que aprovechemos la subidita?


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


>


----------



## ane agurain (26 Nov 2013)

el hilo de oro, supongo que habrás oído hablar de ello...


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Nov 2013)

Va a ser que no.:ouch:


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Nov 2013)

Cómo veis Audiocodes y Mosys Inc? He leído un artículos donde citaban 4 acciones que a juicio del redactor doblarían su valor para 2014 (las otras dos son Radware y Brocade Communications).

Les he echado un vistazo a las 4, y Radware y Brocade no están en su mejor momento, pero para Audiocodes y Mosys el Koncorde pinta bastante bien. 

El pepinazo de Audiocodes de hoy da un poco de respeto, pero para Mosys la cosa pinta muy bien: hoy ha tenido un pico de volumen no visto desde hace muchas sesiones, y ASTRO también ha cortado la línea de 0 hoy:







Por supuesto, como soy un cachorro de gacela, que nadie se fie a ciegas de esto que estoy escribiendo. Precisamente escribo para que alguien con mejor criterio que yo me dé su opinión .

Para el que quiera leer el artículo al que me refiero, o saber más de estas compañías, este es el link del artículo.4 Stocks To Double In 2014 [Brocade Communications Systems, Inc., AudioCodes Ltd., Radware Ltd., MoSys Inc.] - Seeking Alpha


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Va a ser que no.:ouch:



cuando la bolsa sube poco a poco, todo el rato un 0,5%, un 0,2%... y la gente no acaba de entrar y para cuando te das cuenta ha subido un 10-15% y estás fuera


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Nov 2013)

De nuevo entro en Bioserch.... hay que romper los .6!!


----------



## Xiux (27 Nov 2013)

Buen día gacelas, hoy no mirar bankias ni mañana ni pasado, en estas como dice Tono a esperar que acontecimientos la saquen adelante, de Guindos está en ello 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> De nuevo entro en Bioserch.... hay que romper los .6!!



cuidador con bio-slr hoy/mañana :d


----------



## amago45 (27 Nov 2013)

Verde que te quiero verde ... Buenos días y ya tal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias.

Venga esas Bankias. No pasa nada por que suban.


----------



## sr.anus (27 Nov 2013)

corto al ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

guanos dias :abajo:

bueno os prometi un gap a la baja y tenemos un gap al alza , el gap lo tenemos lo demas son detalles sin importancia :Baile:

gap cerrado , hoy caemos un 2-3% :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.......

Las mismas tácticas y agencias prePRISA PUMP desde 0.1x a la luna.


----------



## sr.anus (27 Nov 2013)

no digas eso jato, que me gafas


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

son ganas de ir contra el TECNICO , apertura con gap por encima del central de bollinger , cierre de gap y apoyo en el central de bollinger , por tanto subimos , MV el zahori no puede hacer otra cosa que cargar largos 9730 :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

bankia +2%

de guanos haciendo de las suyas y la peña creyendo la recomendación...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2013)

El De Guanos lo que tiene que hacer es hablar si sabe algo y si no, que caye la puta boca, que para esos es ministro de España.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El De Guanos lo que tiene que hacer es hablar si sabe algo y si no, que caye la puta boca, que para esos es ministro de España.



y del PP...


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Las posis vendedoras delatan subidas, no saben como trollearnos.


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Las posis vendedoras delatan subidas, no saben como trollearnos.




DP habla una gacela.

Yo diría que las posis (las cinco que veo ahora mismo) son más fuertes en la compra que en la venta.

Últimamente he comentado por aquí que cuando así sucedia, nos troleaban e iban en el sentido menos fuerte, por así decirlo.

Según lo que he visto estos días, toca bajadita:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 09:51 ----------

450k a la compra y 75k a la venta.

En las 5 posis de compra y de venta.

Esto, los últimos días era guanazo fijo

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 09:52 ----------

600k contra 90k ahora....veréis que poco duran....

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 09:58 ----------

Ahí lo tenéis, demostrado.....ahora a por el 911


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Pau.................. esos games de los leoncios son tan aburridos.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 10:01 ----------

Además los nueve11 son la señal 991.


----------



## erpako (27 Nov 2013)

Por una vez, y sin que sirva de precedente estoy con el Jato y sus tres cojones: esto huele a techo de mercado y necesita una buena bajadita, para acabar el año y el último vencimiento con buen sabor.


----------



## Felix (27 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> ...991.



Se lo han entregado ya?:baba: Mucha diferencia respecto al 997?


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Demasiada elect. ..............................993 es mi preferido, pero peligroso.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2013)

A la chita callando, poco a poco y como si tal cosa, casi con alevosia, el culibex ha bajado las últimas 5 semanas seguidas. Y además com mínimos semanales decrecientes. Con está sería la sexta si acabamos por debajo de 9670. Y esto con el S&P500 subiendo las últimas 7 semanas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Nov 2013)

bonito nivel esta dejando el dax en este lateral de la semana del pavo.

me ha parecido interesante este gráfico comparativo, tulipanes vs bitcoin (¿deja-vu?)


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Por una vez, y sin que sirva de precedente estoy con el Jato y sus tres cojones: esto huele a techo de mercado y necesita una buena bajadita, para acabar el año y el último vencimiento con buen sabor.



un techo de mercado no , un doble techo de mercado


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Pau.................. esos games de los leoncios son tan aburridos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 10:01 ----------
> 
> Además los nueve11 son la señal 991.



Como se nota que nos sacas años de ventaja...jajaja....

Vamonosss ...2,4%.....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Como se nota que nos sacas años de ventaja...jajaja....
> 
> Vamonosss ...2,4%.....



pronto comenzaremos a recortar esos años de ventaja , a que si donpepito :Baile:


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

ABENGORIZADOS estamos, las señales están ahí.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 10:51 ----------

Taladrando los 0.94 >>>>> 1.10 escrito en el muro.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 10:53 ----------

Dime y lo olvido, enséñame y lo recuerdo, involúcrame y lo aprendo Bankiero.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

bankia +2,5%

que no que no, que están dentro los peperos y ejecutivos, que tienen que enchufarla :d

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 03:56 ----------

los 0,94 son duretes no? de ahí a 0,99


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

JP MORGAN ha dado la señal.....


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

has entrado ane?


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Botin JR ha cargado y perforado temp los 0.94


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

que ha dicho jp?


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Son cosas de los leoncios, only for your eyes..... nada domain public$$$$


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

El volumen bien, gracias. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

¿Qué opinais de Ezentis? +3.60% y ya está en 0.427; estoy por repetir la jugada de Bankia y vender ahora para recomprar más abajo ienso:

P.D. De momento, un 10% de reward, creo que es mi mejor operación en un plazo tan corto...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2013)

-------------------



> MADRID, 27 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los DTAs computarán como capital, sí, pero esta relajación fiscal no les saldrá gratis a los bancos. Según los expertos de JP Morgan, la flexibilización que permitirá a los bancos contabilizar los activos fiscales diferidos como capital de máxima calidad implicará a cambio restricciones en el pago de dividendos en efectivo. El Banco de España ha recomendado que las atribuciones que salen de caja no superen el 25% del beneficio, pero es una limitación que solo afecta a 2013. El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) instaba la semana pasada a ampliar a 2014 esta propuesta.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> has entrado ane?



negativo, tengo dudas con los 0.94 no los acaba de romper


lleva 8 días haciendo velas paralelas 2-2-2-2 por lo que creo que la señal buena sería mañana, no hoy

son especulaciones sanas

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 04:58 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> -------------------



al santander se la suda, lleva dando cromos mucho tiempo


ahora bien, a los accionistas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de Ezentis? +3.60% y ya está en 0.427; estoy por repetir la jugada de Bankia y vender ahora para recomprar más abajo ienso:
> 
> P.D. De momento, un 10% de reward, creo que es mi mejor operación en un plazo tan corto...



a primera hora puse orden de venta en 0.433 de un cuarto de lo que llevo y se ejecutó, pensando en recomparar mas abajo.... pero no se yo si bajará.
Lo que mas me mosquea es que justamente el maximo ha sido con mi venta, como si estuvieran comprando todo lo que sale.....


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

Las ferroviales bien.
Las Iberdrolas bien.
Las Bankias mejorando.

Recuperado de la gripe totalmente.

Dais demasiadas vueltas a bankia. La cotización diaria es un entretenimiento. Los leoncios juegan como el Barcelona, entretienen a las gacelas con el tiki-taka y cuando menos se lo esperan Messi marcará el gol sin dar tiempo a reaccionar.
Paciencia y divertirse con la evolución.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cuidador con bio-slr hoy/mañana :d



SLR -4%
BIO -1,8%

y esto no ha acabado ::


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> -------------------
> MADRID, 27 NOV. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Los DTAs computarán como capital, sí, pero esta relajación fiscal no les saldrá gratis a los bancos. Según los expertos de JP Morgan, la flexibilización que permitirá a los bancos contabilizar los activos fiscales diferidos como capital de máxima calidad implicará a cambio restricciones en el pago de dividendos en efectivo. El Banco de España ha recomendado que las atribuciones que salen de caja no superen el 25% del beneficio, pero es una limitación que solo afecta a 2013. El Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) instaba la semana pasada a ampliar a 2014 esta propuesta.



Es la contrapartida que el estado pide para avalar los créditos fiscales. 
Habrá otra más, que será el impuesto a los depósitos. Como siempre los beneficios de la banca los pagan los mismos: accionistas y depositantes.

Evidentemente a bankia no le afecta ya que no paga dividendo.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las ferroviales bien.
> Las Iberdrolas bien.
> ...





Ya, pero luego pasa que te gana el AJAX y te quedas con el culo al aire. Y el domingo con el atletic o el sábado...


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> SLR -4%
> BIO -1,8%
> 
> y esto no ha acabado ::



uf, es que hay chicharros y chicharros. Aún no me he recuperado del susto de las tecnocom y las faes donde creo que ibamos juntos :: 

Es curioso, porque tengo la sensación de que con las bankias y las ezentis sí voy "sincronizado" con el mercado, pero con otros chicharros infectos no. No sé si es psicológico o tiene que ver con sus cuidadores, pero aunque suene muy etéreo, creo que a cada uno nos conviene buscar el valor donde mejor nos movamos ya sea por experiencia o porque nuestro sistema parece que le vaya mejor.


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ya, pero luego pasa que te gana el AJAX y te quedas con el culo al aire. Y el domingo con el atletic o el sábado...



Nadie dice que no haya riesgos en esta vida, sobre todo si eres una tierna gacela.

Si se hunde, desde luego el batacazo será irrecuperable. Aunque no estamos hablando de un chicharro normal lleno de deudas y sin apoyos que si se hunde al dueño le importa una mierda ya que tiene sus millones en Suiza. Hay demasiado en juego en su recuperación.

Cada quien es cada cual. A mi me parece una gran apuesta.

Al Bilbao le va a caer una manita.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a primera hora puse orden de venta en 0.433 de un cuarto de lo que llevo y se ejecutó, pensando en recomparar mas abajo.... pero no se yo si bajará.
> Lo que mas me mosquea es que justamente el maximo ha sido con mi venta, como si estuvieran comprando todo lo que sale.....



Imagino que quieres decir que están acumulando? ienso: Lo cierto como dije ayer, es que los hejjpertos le dan un precio objetivo de medio leuro, así que aún podríamos tener en torno a 7 cents de subida. 

Para mí es un caso casi idéntico a Bankia, que debería llegar al euro, pero dudo mucho que lo haga del tirón. En Bankia ya rectificaron y espero que esté cogiendo impulso, y aquí creo que pasará igual. Por eso tengo un SL más ajustado que los calzoncillos de un torero.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> uf, es que hay chicharros y chicharros. Aún no me he recuperado del susto de las tecnocom y las faes donde creo que ibamos juntos ::
> 
> Es curioso, porque tengo la sensación de que con las bankias y las ezentis sí voy "sincronizado" con el mercado, pero con otros chicharros infectos no. No sé si es psicológico o tiene que ver con sus cuidadores, pero aunque suene muy etéreo, creo que a cada uno nos conviene buscar el valor donde mejor nos movamos ya sea por experiencia o porque nuestro sistema parece que le vaya mejor.





Son taimins sanos

FAES iba a largo pero el SL que tenía me lo levantaron (no recordaba que lo puse)
Tecnocom, estoy convencido que ahora sube a partir de mañana, para putearnos.


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Imagina por un momento el patrón de GAMESA aplicado a Bankiero................. o SACYR


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Nadie dice que no haya riesgos en esta vida, sobre todo si eres una tierna gacela.
> 
> Si se hunde, desde luego el batacazo será irrecuperable. Aunque no estamos hablando de un chicharro normal lleno de deudas y sin apoyos que si se hunde al dueño le importa una mierda ya que tiene sus millones en Suiza. Hay demasiado en juego en su recuperación.
> 
> ...



el barsa palma el primero del año, y el atletic en el nuevo semicampo con goteras no sabe lo que es perder

me han ofrecido ir...

pagando, je. la respuesta era obvia. Prefiero comprar 150 Fersas he dicho


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

erpako dijo:


> Por una vez, y sin que sirva de precedente estoy con el Jato y sus tres cojones: esto huele a techo de mercado y necesita una buena bajadita, para acabar el año y el último vencimiento con buen sabor.



Si el viernes el consejo de ministros aprueba los créditos fiscales (lo sé soy muy pasado con esto) la banca tendrá entre 30000 y 50000 millones más en sus activos, es mucho dinero en un día para el mercado puesto por el bolsillo de todos los españoles. Y todavía no está descontado. Los 10000 del IBEX están esperando esta noticia.
Yo no me pondría corto.


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Al Bilbao le va a caer una manita.



Eso no me lo dice usté en la calle... 



juegan en casa... no será tan fácil...

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 12:34 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Si el viernes el consejo de ministros aprueba los créditos fiscales (lo sé soy muy pasado con esto) la banca tendrá entre 30000 y 50000 millones más en sus activos, es mucho dinero en un día para el mercado puesto por el bolsillo de todos los españoles. Y todavía no está descontado. Los 10000 del IBEX están esperando esta noticia.
> Yo no me pondría corto.



Mmm... según lo veo yo... la noticia no aporta un euro de liquidez adicional... solo adecenta los papeles. Puede ser un "descanso", despejar la incertidumbre. Y ya llevan días hablando de ello. Vender con la noticia. Lo que puede mover mercado es que no lo aprueben por lo que sea...


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Eso no me lo dice usté en la calle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no se aprueba la banca lo va a pasar mal. 
La interpretación de la conversión de activos en créditos fiscales es que el estado pasa a ser avalista al 100% de ese dinero, ergo en caso de quiebra del banco los accionistas recuperarían esa cantidad. 
En bankia serán sobre 7000M avalados... y está valorada en 10000M, hazte una idea de la seguridad que da esto al mercado (teniendo en cuenta que tiene otros activos como su participación en Iberdrola, NH, SOlaria, realia, etc). Es como un seguro a todo riesgo.

Por lo demás y sin ánimo de polémica...


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Eso no me lo dice usté en la calle...
> 
> 
> 
> juegan en casa... no será tan fácil...



Siempre que el Barça crea dudas en el juego, al siguiente partido arrasan. No creo que ésta sea la excepción.

Sobre el otro tema, yo paso de especular. Al final harán lo que les salga del pie; yo ya he aprendido que en este juego se justifica todo lo ocurrido pero a toro pasado y las previsiones se aciertan al 50%; cuando se acierta _semohs unos cracks _ y cuando no es que _el mercado es asín, aciertos pasados no garantizan aciertos futuros_ y demás frases hechas.

Lo mejor es poner un SL bien apretao la víspera, y si pega el pepinazo para arriba moverlo y si es a la baja pues estamos más o menso cubiertos.

P.D. Yo prefiero esta foto de Piqué...


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

DEOLEO Bankiero


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> DEOLEO Bankiero



también, también

Hannibal, ya lo he comentado más veces. Los stops ajustados te sacan del partido sin poder hacer una sola jugada. Si se apuesta alto no se pueden colocar.


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2013)




----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

deoleo techo 0.51 puse. salir y volver a entrar abajo

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 05:59 ----------

tono

los 50k son para provisionar ladrillo 2013 y refinanciaciones. cuidado.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Hannibal, ya lo he comentado más veces. Los stops ajustados te sacan del partido sin poder hacer una sola jugada. Si se apuesta alto no se pueden colocar.



Y si uno no quiere apostar alto sino simplemente ir sacando unas perrillas para la jubilación o cuando haga falta ese dinero? 

No sé, cada uno ve la gestión del riesgo de una forma. La suya parece que es ir con SL holgados - imagino que en más de una ocasión por debajo de precio de compra - por lo que dará pelotazos en algunos valores pero en otros incluso puede palmar pasta. 

Yo personalmente prefiero ir acumulando poco a poco con muchas operaciones; sé que me vais a decir lo de que hago rico a mi broker pero si yo saco 100 euros por qué me va a importar pagarle 12 en cada operación? ¿acaso no es peor no vender cuando tienes una cierta ganancia y arriesgarte a ganar al final unas migajas?

Sé que mi perfil es conservador, pero mi falta de experiencia es lo que ha hecho que lleve esta estrategia y no es mala; para ser mi primer año en bolsa mis resultados no van nada mal aunque sé que son muy inferiores en % a los de cualquiera de ustedes, pero hay que tener en cuenta que está siendo un año anormalmente bueno.


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo techo 0.51 puse. salir y volver a entrar abajo
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 05:59 ----------
> 
> ...



Los 50K millones son dinero avalado por el estado. Si la banca no es capaz de generarlos en beneficios el estado tendrá que ponerlos de su bolsillo.
Sí, así de perversa es esa ley que nos están a punto de meter por salva sea la parte a todos los españoles.
Una vez más.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 13:12 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Y si uno no quiere apostar alto sino simplemente ir sacando unas perrillas para la jubilación o cuando haga falta ese dinero?
> 
> No sé, cada uno ve la gestión del riesgo de una forma. La suya parece que es ir con SL holgados - imagino que en más de una ocasión por debajo de precio de compra - por lo que dará pelotazos en algunos valores pero en otros incluso puede palmar pasta....



¿Cual te crees que es mi perfil? Yo sólo quiero batir la inflación con mis iahorros, ni siquiera pretendo batir al mercado. Si hoy un plazo fijo me diera eso no jugaría en la bolsa. Y aún así la mitad la tengo a plazo en depósitos porque el año pasado conseguí un 3% de interés.
Pero nunca uso stops, me gusta jugar a largo y tener paciencia.

En Bankia sólo he metido parte del beneficio de este año en bolsa, no me importa arriesgarlo a todo o nada. Si sale bien, perfecto, si sale mal mi objetivo de batir la inflación ya lo he cumplido.

Las ferroviales me están poniendo cachondo :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Cual te crees que es mi perfil? Yo sólo quiero batir la inflación con mis iahorros, ni siquiera pretendo batir al mercado. Si hoy un plazo fijo me diera eso no jugaría en la bolsa. Y aún así la mitad la tengo a plazo en depósitos porque el año pasado conseguí un 3% de interés.
> Pero nunca uso stops, me gusta jugar a largo y tener paciencia.
> 
> En Bankia sólo he metido parte del beneficio de este año en bolsa, no me importa arriesgarlo a todo o nada. Si sale bien, perfecto, si sale mal mi objetivo de batir la inflación ya lo he cumplido.
> ...



Hombre, por lo que deduzco de sus posts, usted maneja bastante más dinero que yo ) veo normal que pueda permitirse esas alegrías. Yo manejo muy poco y todo lo que gano lo voy reinvirtiendo, por eso tengo bastantes más precauciones. 

Mis ferroviales las compré en máximos así que a mí aún me queda hasta recuperar, aunque a pesar de llevar en rojo con ellas todo el tiempo, nunca me preocupé demasiado. Con éstas sí que no llevo SL y es probable que me las quede para mucho tiempo si no se tuerce nada. Es la diferencia entre jugar con chicharros o con valores de una cierta entidad; iba a poner "valores serios" pero empresas castuzas no hay ninguna seria para mi gusto...


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hombre, por lo que deduzco de sus posts, usted maneja bastante más dinero que yo ) veo normal que pueda permitirse esas alegrías. Yo manejo muy poco y todo lo que gano lo voy reinvirtiendo, por eso tengo bastantes más precauciones.
> 
> Mis ferroviales las compré en máximos así que a mí aún me queda hasta recuperar, aunque a pesar de llevar en rojo con ellas todo el tiempo, nunca me preocupé demasiado. Con éstas sí que no llevo SL y es probable que me las quede para mucho tiempo si no se tuerce nada. Es la diferencia entre jugar con chicharros o con valores de una cierta entidad; iba a poner "valores serios" pero empresas castuzas no hay ninguna seria para mi gusto...



No se trata de la cantidad que juegues, se trata de la gestión del riesgo que hagas la que te permite ir sin stop.
Los valores a los que he jugado en los últimos años son: Bayer, BME, Inditex, Iberdrola, ferrovial y como única excepción chicharrera Bankia. Como ves todos dan dividendos y todos son valores que no van a desaparecer de un día a otro. A BME, Bayer e Inditex las he visto caer un hasta 50%, imagínate si hubiera ido con stops.

En Ferrovial yo también compré en máximos a 13,98 y luego la otra mitad el día que bajaron a 13,50 para promediar. Hoy parece que empieza a calentarse ante la llegada del dividendo


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No se trata de la cantidad que juegues, se trata de la gestión del riesgo que hagas la que te permite ir sin stop.
> Los valores a los que he jugado en los últimos años son: Bayer, BME, Inditex, Iberdrola, ferrovial y como única excepción chicharrera Bankia. Como ves todos dan dividendos y todos son valores que no van a desaparecer de un día a otro. A BME, Bayer e Inditex las he visto caer un hasta 50%, imagínate si hubiera ido con stops.
> 
> En Ferrovial yo también compré en máximos a 13,98 y luego la otra mitad el día que bajaron a 13,50 para promediar. Hoy parece que empieza a calentarse ante la llegada del dividendo



Pues pensé en promediar con Ferrovial, pero habrá otra oportunidad tras el dividendo y en estos dias veía la posibilidad de las Bankias y las Ezentis, y creo que he ganado bastante más con cualquiera de las 2 que lo que habría hecho con Ferrovial. Con el mercado en otra tendencia habría hecho otra cosa.

Lo cierto es que por el subforo de bolsa se comentaba lo de ir sólo a empresas con dividendos y muchos no lo veían rentable; yo ya no sé qué pensar ::


----------



## inversobres (27 Nov 2013)

Vaya guanazo ibexiano no muyayos?? donde anda el jato volador?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-inyeccion-de-liquidez-reactivar-credito.html

A vuestra salud, ya tenemos catalizador para liarla en diciembre. Santa de adelanta.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

9730-9770 cerramos largos y cargamos cortos


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lo cierto es que por el subforo de bolsa se comentaba lo de ir sólo a empresas con dividendos y muchos no lo veían rentable; yo ya no sé qué pensar ::



Cuando tengas el dividendo de Ferrovial en el bolsillo (que es real, no un scrip dividend) me cuentas lo que te parece. Y hasta los primeros 1500€ no pagan impuestos


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 Nov 2013)

los pequeños siguen vendiendo en mínimos y vendiendo en máximos

no veo ninguna dificultad para que el DAX siga subiendo

al menos por ahora


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> los pequeños siguen vendiendo en mínimos y vendiendo en máximos
> 
> no veo ninguna dificultad para que el DAX siga subiendo
> 
> al menos por ahora



y la sobrecompra que ? señol compra caro vende barato :o


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Cuando tengas el dividendo de Ferrovial en el bolsillo (que es real, no un scrip dividend) me cuentas lo que te parece. Y hasta los primeros 1500€ no pagan impuestos



Los impuestos no son problema para mi :: y el dividendo no es más que una forma de asegurar la inversión ya que es como bajar tu precio de entrada. Si entraste a 14 y te dan dividendo de .40 por acción, es como haber entrado a 13.60. La ventaja es que con el tiempo esa entrada cada vez mejora más, y es muy interesante, desde luego. Por eso espero quedarme mucho tiempo dentro, aunque entré tarde visto lo visto.


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Los impuestos no son problema para mi :: y el dividendo no es más que una forma de asegurar la inversión ya que es como bajar tu precio de entrada. Si entraste a 14 y te dan dividendo de .40 por acción, es como haber entrado a 13.60. La ventaja es que con el tiempo esa entrada cada vez mejora más, y es muy interesante, desde luego. Por eso espero quedarme mucho tiempo dentro, aunque entré tarde visto lo visto.




Puede ser que me equivoque, quien no, pero calculo que en ferrovial hemos entrado a media subida (lleva un 22% este año). Sus fundamentales no tienen problemas, su cartera de pedidos revienta y no hay nubarrones en el horizonte. 

La gente que critica los dividendos es porque nunca ha esperado lo suficiente a amortizar el valor de la inversión con ellos. Con BME en 5 años había amortizado el 50% del mi valor medio de entrada, mardito er día que me deshice de ella.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

el ibex huele a troll :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (27 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex huele a troll :fiufiu:



pues ya sabe; agua y jabón a diario ienso:

si se siente espléndido, un poco de desodorante y colonia (dicen que va bien) 8:


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex huele a troll :fiufiu:



a troll con cabeza de oso o de toro?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2013)

Griflos creo que acaba de tocar maximos de siempre jamás. Las aguantaremos para ver si peponean...un poco más, claro.


----------



## inversobres (27 Nov 2013)

Y el ibex de cabeza a los 9800, sigan augurando guano que estas navidades como 5j.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Puede ser que me equivoque, quien no, pero calculo que en ferrovial hemos entrado a media subida (lleva un 22% este año). Sus fundamentales no tienen problemas, su cartera de pedidos revienta y no hay nubarrones en el horizonte.
> 
> La gente que critica los dividendos es porque nunca ha esperado lo suficiente a amortizar el valor de la inversión con ellos. Con BME en 5 años había amortizado el 50% del mi valor medio de entrada, mardito er día que me deshice de ella.



Me estas metiendo ganas con las ferroviales, al final caeré.
Me estoy planteando seriamente entrar en BME sigue siendo un 7,5 % de dividendo... el tema es que viendola tan arriba da cosilla.


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

Sacyr apunto de completar el segundo hombro de su HCHI.

Por otros lares se comento que era el resultado de una morning star, pero vamos que la conclusión final viene a ser la misma.

Se aviso hace 3 sesiones de la posibilidad de esta formación, espero que algunos lo hayais podido aprovechar.


EZE, es un Must Be hasta los 0,44, ahí ya veremos que camino tomamos. 

De momento, hay medio millón de títulos en 0,43 casi, si una mano fuerte entra a ese precio, atentos que será rápido y sin parada ya hasta el mencionado 0,44.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Nov 2013)

Entré en Ezentis en 0,385. Estoy tentada de vender pero me estoy resistiendo. Aunque por otro lado pienso que más vale plusva en mano que ciento volando... ¿Quién sigue dentro?

Off topic: el viernes estoy en Madrid, ¿algún sitio para cenar bueno, bonito, barato? En el centro o barrio Salamanca. Precio anticrisis, por favor, no me mandéis a sitios pijos y/o llenos de guanabes.


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic: el viernes estoy en Madrid, ¿algún sitio para cenar bueno, bonito, barato? En el centro o barrio Salamanca. Precio anticrisis, por favor, no me mandéis a sitios pijos y/o llenos de guanabes.



He oído hablar muy bien del grupo Andilana, que tiene varios restaurantes repartidos por Madrid centro. No hacen reservas, así que hay que ir tempranito. No son caros para la calidad que dan (o eso me han dicho). GRUPO ANDILANA / Hotels & Restaurants management

Ahora pregunto yo: alguien con Interactive Brokers usa el espantoso Webtrader? Necesito cambiar de euro a dólar, y en Forex encuentro los cambios de moneda para muchos otros pares, pero no para el euro-dólar. ¿Alguna idea? No me funciona el chat de asistencia técnica...


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entré en Ezentis en 0,385. Estoy tentada de vender pero me estoy resistiendo. Aunque por otro lado pienso que más vale plusva en mano que ciento volando... ¿Quién sigue dentro?
> 
> Off topic: el viernes estoy en Madrid, ¿algún sitio para cenar bueno, bonito, barato? En el centro o barrio Salamanca. Precio anticrisis, por favor, no me mandéis a sitios pijos y/o llenos de guanabes.




Yo mismamente. Tengo varias entradas, desde más antiguas a 0,41, hasta pequeñas acumulaciones en 0,36, 0,38, 0,385. Total que promedio a 0,401.

Lo de hacer caja depende de ti, el problema de un valor como este es que tiene movimientos muy bruscos en un sentido u otro, y hay que estar bastante encima, pero también tiene marcados muy claros puntos de entrada y de salida.

Yo lo que hago es dejarlo ir siempre hasta el objetivo marcado, aunque las plusvis marean a veces, porque a veces te lo bajan con fuerza y luego lo ponen por encima en 2 horas. Yo me saldré en torno a esos 0,44 (0,446 es el punto, pero los ultimos cts pa otro ya sabes)

Luego, superando 0,45, volvemos a cargar con todo a por 0,50.

Luego superado 0,51, cargamos de nuevo a por 0,65. 

Esa es la idea, si sale bien. Lógicamente si no sale, siempre se puede acumular más abajo.


Me uno al of toppic de Madrid, También zona Salamanca o calle Serrano. En mi caso para el lunes noche. El nivel del garito dependerá de como vayan las EZE


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Bankia coge carrerilla.

¿sigues en Bankia pecata?


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

Marchando una de chicharros: ¿Quieren chicharros Ence despierta pasiones: Kepler aconseja comprar y técnicamente es 'de libro' - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Bankia coge carrerilla.
> 
> ¿sigues en Bankia pecata?



Si, sigo en Bankia. Inversora a largo plazo... ::::


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Me estas metiendo ganas con las ferroviales, al final caeré.
> Me estoy planteando seriamente entrar en BME sigue siendo un 7,5 % de dividendo... el tema es que viendola tan arriba da cosilla.



pues más contento estoy con las Iberdrolas, centimito a centimito en un mes ya casi saco un 5% (y eso que hice cresting en máximos del año).
BME la veo carísima y ya sabes que cuando le da por bajar no hay viagra que la levante.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 15:29 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, sigo en Bankia. Inversora a largo plazo... ::::



Puede que te lleves una alegría inesperada. 


¿Ponzi se ha ido a Holanda a ver los libros de cuentas de Imtech?


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Entré en Ezentis en 0,385. Estoy tentada de vender pero me estoy resistiendo. Aunque por otro lado pienso que más vale plusva en mano que ciento volando... ¿Quién sigue dentro?
> 
> Off topic: el viernes estoy en Madrid, ¿algún sitio para cenar bueno, bonito, barato? En el centro o barrio Salamanca. Precio anticrisis, por favor, no me mandéis a sitios pijos y/o llenos de guanabes.



yo sigo en ezentis y bankia, vaya alegrón llevo hoy 

En el caso de Eze, ya lo han explicado muy bien por ahi. Hay que ver si rompe los 0,44 - imagino que hoy ya no le da tiempo.

Sobre el restaurante, deberás concretar algo más sobre el tipo de comida. Eso sí, en el barrio de Salamanca es todo pijo.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Nov 2013)

Bah, sin más. Un sitio para picar algo informal. Tendrá que ser por el centro entonces


----------



## darwinn (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, sin más. Un sitio para picar algo informal. Tendrá que ser por el centro entonces



Le recomiendo "la gloria de la montera". En pleno centro, muy buena imagen, con mantel y precios muy baratos. Cumple todas las expectativas. Le gustará


----------



## Krim (27 Nov 2013)

Bankia 0,94...ane, a tiempo estás


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2013)

Dejen los cohetes tranquilos, que aún no estamos en Navidad...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Dejen los cohetes tranquilos, que aún no estamos en Navidad...



Yo espero antes de navidades que el IBEX llegue a 10.000, vender todo, echar cuentas con Montoro, contar las plusvis y pasar unas fiestas tranquilas.

Y de paso analizaré si esto es rentable, por que los beneficios hora que dá esto de la bolsa son muy lamentable, me parece.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2013)




----------



## erpako (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Si el viernes el consejo de ministros aprueba los créditos fiscales (lo sé soy muy pasado con esto) la banca tendrá entre 30000 y 50000 millones más en sus activos, es mucho dinero en un día para el mercado puesto por el bolsillo de todos los españoles. Y todavía no está descontado. Los 10000 del IBEX están esperando esta noticia.
> Yo no me pondría corto.



Le felicito, parece que va a tener razón y yo me equivoqué. Corto no me he puesto, al menos hasta febrero.:rolleye:


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bah, sin más. Un sitio para picar algo informal. Tendrá que ser por el centro entonces



Algo decente y de aspecto pijo pero bien de precio, el Lateral; ahora que caigo de éstos hay en Velázquez, en la Castellana, Fuencarral y alguno que me dejo. Básicamente es todo a base de tostas pero muy rico, yo siempre pido pimientos rellenos de carne y a partir de ahi las croquetas, tosta de salmón con brie, de solomillo con cebolla confitada o de atún con tomate.

Italiano, el Pizzaiolo en Hortaleza pero cerca ya de Alonso Martínez, enfrente mismo de la iglesia San Antón donde el 17 de enero lleva la gente a sus mascotas. Precio estándar (en torno a 10-12€ plato) pero lo regentan italianos, eso sí, para mí mucho mejor la pasta que las pizzas. Si quieres pizzas, aunque en este sitio casi no se puede ni entrar, el Vesubio, al principio de la misma calle hortaleza. Bastante más barato pero aquí casi están mejores las pizzas que la pasta, y eso que los spaguettis roquefort me pierden.

Ya que estamos en hortaleza, al lado del Vesubio hay un mexicano que han abierto hace poco, los cócteles no son gran cosa por mucho que insistan pero la comida no está mal, pero es que para mí el mejor mexicano cae un poco lejos, por la zona de la catedral.

Ah, hamburgueserias, hay una muy famosa en la plaza de los cines Luna (detrás de Callao, el nombre real de la plaza creo que es Soledad Torres Acosta o algo asi) llamada Home burguer. Todo ingredientes natural y tal, eso sí, creo que eran 12 merkels por hamburguesa.

Si recuerdo alguno más le digo.


----------



## inversobres (27 Nov 2013)

Ya estan los 9800, wtf. Mis 5j cada vez mas cerca. Viene el apocalipsis.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Hannibal (27 Nov 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Le recomiendo "la gloria de la montera". En pleno centro, muy buena imagen, con mantel y precios muy baratos. Cumple todas las expectativas. Le gustará



Arghhh pero como podeis recomendar eso :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Ya me tocó desmentirlo en un hilo y me vuelve a tocar. Ese sitio es un timo con todas las letras, sus proveedores son Antonio y Ricardo que es un grupo de congelados; como La Sirenita pero especializados en restaurantes. Por lo tanto, ahí comereis todo recalentado sin más.

Y cuando querais pongo un testimonio de mi padre sobre la carne que le pusieron. Si vais, ni se os ocurra pedir carne, vale más la del McDonalds. Hasta el Frescco que habia al lado era mejor ::

Edito para añadir: y lo dice alguien que no es pijo con la comida en absoluto, yo me como lo que me pongan y allí me lo comí, sí, pero para que yo no vuelva a un sitio ni pillándome cerca, es porque no lo merece en absoluto. Quizá es que yo soy raro o algo porque sigue lleno día tras día.


----------



## inversobres (27 Nov 2013)

Cada dia mas pobres y celebrandolo.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Nov 2013)

pecata, solo le puedo aconsejar restaurante coreanos, si le gusta la comida oriental....


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata, solo le puedo aconsejar restaurante coreanos, si le gusta la comida oriental....



Si es cruda o semi-cruda no, gracias...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

huele a troll , es el ibex ? si y tambien inversobres :o

cuidado porque el estocastico en diario suele hacer una especie de doble suelo antes de permitir un peponeo fuelte y continuado :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Nov 2013)

jajajaajajajajaja, no tiene porque, la carne bulgogi esta muy buena, lo que llaman parrilla coreana y las sopas de "fideos" tambien, gimbap o bibimbap que es arroz con muchas cosas es mi preferido.


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

9.828 contado es probable punto de giro, la confirmación cerrar por encima de 9738 hoy. Alta volatilidad jueves y viernes (sobre todo este segundo día)

Zona a tener en cuenta de negociación 9794

Objetivo a corto: 9.460


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 9.828 contado es probable punto de giro, la confirmación cerrar por encima de 9738 hoy. Alta volatilidad jueves y viernes (sobre todo este segundo día)
> 
> Zona a tener en cuenta de negociación 9794
> 
> Objetivo a corto: 9.460



9430 flander


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 9730-9770 cerramos largos y cargamos cortos



Veo que su despiadada estrategia lo sigue siendo, pero con su ojal. ::


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2013)

Gracias, FranR! Pero tómese el café tranquilo, hombre... bueno a esta hora... ya ni café...

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 16:42 ----------

Oigan... y como ven las aerolíneas????

No oigo hablar mucho de ellas, pero con la previsible bajada del precio de petroleo y el aumento de los vuelos y la mejora de la eficiencia... habría que ver si hay alguna cosa interesante...


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, FranR! Pero tómese el café tranquilo, hombre... bueno a esta hora... ya ni café...
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. (Existe una versión andina de este "reflán"... Nunca es tarde si la picha es buena :XX

Si, vengo con las pilas cargadas y la pinza descolocada I´m sorry

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 16:46 ----------

Llevamos un buen rato en zona de negociación: 20-70


----------



## Felix (27 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, FranR! Pero tómese el café tranquilo, hombre... bueno a esta hora... ya ni café...
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 16:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Chinito lleva tiempo recomendando lufthansa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Fran-Fran-Fran.... 

Creo que se merece un buen gif por su prolongada ausencia ienso: ienso:


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Chinito lleva tiempo recomendando lufthansa



La miraremos, en el último vuelo y por un retraso de nada nos pusieron de vino a todos los pasajeros hasta el gorro. El problema que a todo el mundo le dio ganas de miccionar al mismo tiempo con tanto pirriaque.

Largos por baco!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Nov 2013)

Posible contraopa sobre Campofrío: Shuanghui consigue 5.900 millones de Bank of China - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fran-Fran-Fran....
> 
> Creo que se merece un buen gif por su prolongada ausencia ienso: ienso:



gif de mandril seria lo mas adecuado


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

Todo dios entrando en los bancos medianos como si no hubiese un mañana.

Por la historia del viernes, imagino.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Este es para ustek

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/3c68419c-4950-45ff-b9f1-c1604d1e66d5/11.27.2013-16.58.55.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/3c68419c-4950-45ff-b9f1-c1604d1e66d5/11.27.2013-16.58.55.png" width="333" height="332" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

Bueno me habeis convencido y he leido bastante sobre ferrovial estos dias, le veo potencial... me gusta mas enagas pero voy servido y está en un punto raro y viendo el precio de BME y demás meto un paquetito de 125 acciones para los nietos, lo consideraré un depo al 5%.
Saludos


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

VAAAAMOSSSS.... volvemos a <9800 y con suerte cerramos en 975x


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2013)

Buenas tardes,

HPQ esta donde tiene que estar, ahora a seguir mirando los beneficios. Me hace gracia que han batido las estimaciones cuando hace dias que esos numeros rondaban ya muchos sitios.

Sobre LHA si hace tiempo que la tenia por el radar, algun que otro optimista ve los 18 merkelianos, incluso algun que otro der iluminazen la proyecta en 21 euros.
Aqui mas que nada se viene dandole vueltas a que los pasajeros siguen en aumento en el largo radio, los costes de petroleo bajan y mas en particular de LHA los costes laborales a bajar.

Yo entre en los 14,x bajos. Le doy cuartelillo aunque las comienzo a ver en precio, tengo mucho liquido y es de lo poco que encontraba para entrar en cartera. Hablando con OoM me advirtio de un detalle importante sobre este tipo de compañias, las aerolinias, sus margenes son estrechos sobre capital, aunque habia mucho donde mirar por el lado de los aparatos.

Las ISRG ni con Bobamacare tiran hacia arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> VAAAAMOSSSS.... *volvemos a <9800* y con suerte cerramos en 975x



Primera fase cumplida, en una mano corona de laurel y en la otra vaselina mentolada. Ante cualquier imprevisto PRECAUCION 8:


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic: el viernes estoy en Madrid, ¿algún sitio para cenar bueno, bonito, barato? En el centro o barrio Salamanca. Precio anticrisis, por favor, no me mandéis a sitios pijos y/o llenos de guanabes.



Lateral, ya sea el del centro o el del barrio de salamanca. Es tipo informal. Sales por 20 euros.

Quieres algo formal?

Sigo leyendo el hilo...me he quedado con el gato corto en 9700 y pico...ibex ahora 9800....


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

EZE a por los 0,44 hoy. Atentos,Pecata y compañia, que igual hay que salir en subasta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2013)

Sobre la azucarera SZU, le comente a nuestro OoM que yo no las llevaba en la actualidad las tuve y sali, aunque es de las compañias que mas estoy mirando estos dias, en esta zona actual son mucho mas atractivas todavia. Es la siguiente compra si no cambian mucho las cosas.

Tambien llevo en cartera K+S por si alguien quiere ir subiendolas hasta los 30 merkelianos. Se las vendo todas a ese precio, regalo un nokia lumia. 

MMjr me alegro de su vuelta, espero que todo le haya ido bien y vuelva con muchas ganas.


----------



## Krim (27 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Primera fase cumplida, en una mano corona de laurel y en la otra vaselina mentolada. Ante cualquier imprevisto PRECAUCION 8:



Si no cierra cortos el jato no hay nada que hacer...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler



Moooolaaa :baba:

Que tipo de hazañas hay que lograr para conseguir una de esas??
::


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

Un ser perverso y que odia al jato, a las 17.09 ha metido las suficientes compras para probar de nuevo a los larguistas.... +20 again y si de esta no entran compras nuevas, a recoger.

En 20 minutos la solución.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (27 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> EZE a por los 0,44 hoy. Atentos,Pecata y compañia, que igual hay que salir en subasta.



Mucha compra en 42,8?


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> HPQ esta donde tiene que estar, ahora a seguir mirando los beneficios. Me hace gracia que han batido las estimaciones cuando hace dias que esos numeros rondaban ya muchos sitios.
> 
> ...



Intuitive perdió todo el momentum hace un tiempo. Las denuncias por muertes de los pacientes con sus aparato tos es lo que tienen, que te cortan el rollo. Si le va ese rollo pruebe con elekta, sueca, o mazor, que compró mako robotics. Las empresas de robótica y automatización van a ser una burbuja pero hoy no....


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Mucha compra en 42,8?




Bastante, pero no me gusta que no pongan una posición más gorda en los 0,43.





[/IMG]

Señales everywhere de los brokers para comprar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2013)

Despues de una megasubidapechopalomista este lateral hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario en el ibex, es un techo. 

Estoy con MMjr.


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Nov 2013)

A galopar! A galopar!


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Despues de una megasubidapechopalomista este lateral hasta que no se demuestre lo contrario en el ibex, es un techo.
> 
> Estoy con MMjr.



Están en plan peloenpecho, ni un paso atrás para coger carrerilla. Han taponado en 8794 (c). 

Si no hay acompañamiento quitan el tapón, pero ya sabemos como es el gacelón hispano. Son capaces de meter 140 adicionales solo con sus ahorros de la cartilla, compren que se acaban.

Tratan de ganar adeptos en estas fechas tan señaladas y los mass media empujan el hinversó.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Chinazo, las Zucker-Sucker tienen más mala pinta que los pollos del pryca ::


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Nov 2013)

¿Nadie sigue a Duro Felguera? A 4.55 empieza a estar apetecible  ¿Hubo malos resultados ahí, o que les pasó para darse ese tortazo cuando estaban ganando proyectos en sudamerica?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Bueno, Marvin por un Lado y el Mortadelo por el otro piensan lo mismo, que además es justo lo contrario que piensa el felino andino. Bueno RafaXl me parece que también piensa lo mismo que el jatencio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2013)

Si es que la vida de la gacela es dura y lo peor repetitiva. Por mucho que intenta siempre acabamos comprando arriba y vendiendo abajo. No hace tanto que el san y el bbva por ejemplo en dolares cotizaban en minimos de 15 años, en verano 2012, pues hete aqui que algunas gacelillas se interesan ahora a comprar bancos porque segun dicen en la tv el negocio bancario estaria ya saneado.


Un truco, tengan siempre a su lado a alguien ajeno a este mundo, su padre, mujer, vecino o amigo y preguntenle de vez en cuando que opina, sabe o donde invertiria...asi se puede saber que "opina la calle". En este estudio tan "cientifico" ahora se estilan los bancos, ya sabemos quienes estan en techo claro de mercado.


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Nadie sigue a Duro Felguera? A 4.55 empieza a estar apetecible  ¿Hubo malos resultados ahí, o que les pasó para darse ese tortazo cuando estaban ganando proyectos en sudamerica?



Dentro y hasta los huevos porque es para largo, pero verla así.

Es Vegasol,que quiere salirse ya del todo por un tema de avales de deuda con los bancos.

Pero Apetecible está, ahora mismo está en soporte, aunque el Bolsa canaria comentaban hoy los 4,60 como soporte a no perder.


----------



## FranR (27 Nov 2013)

Toca esperar la volatilidad que nos dice el sistema que vamos a tener....jueves negro o viernes terminal?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, las Zucker-Sucker tienen más mala pinta que los pollos del pryca ::



En honor a ANHQV en 17,5 le meto to lo gordo. En ese nivel le desafio a un duelo, yo largo usted corto, quien pierda le sirve las whiskas al jato una semana entera. Acepta o ke ase? :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 17:38 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, Marvin por un Lado y el Mortadelo por el otro piensan lo mismo, que además es justo lo contrario que piensa el felino andino. Bueno RafaXl me parece que también piensa lo mismo que el jatencio.



Se dice inversobres...


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Nov 2013)

bienvenido FranR


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Moooolaaa :baba:
> 
> Que tipo de hazañas hay que lograr para conseguir una de esas??
> ::



Son como los 12 trabajos de Heracles. El primero es trolear al Rey del Trono Troll.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En honor a ANHQV en 17,5 le meto to lo gordo. En ese nivel le desafio a un duelo, yo largo usted corto, quien pierda le sirve las whiskas al jato una semana entera. Acepta o ke ase? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 17:38 ----------
> ...



Yo le iba a decir largos en 17.4€  

RafaXL!!!! Manifestate!!!!! Te sentimos!!!!


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si es que la vida de la gacela es dura y lo peor repetitiva. Por mucho que intenta siempre acabamos comprando arriba y vendiendo abajo. No hace tanto que el san y el bbva por ejemplo en dolares cotizaban en minimos de 15 años, en verano 2012, pues hete aqui que algunas gacelillas se interesan ahora a comprar bancos porque segun dicen en la tv el negocio bancario estaria ya saneado.
> 
> 
> Un truco, tengan siempre a su lado a alguien ajeno a este mundo, su padre, mujer, vecino o amigo y preguntenle de vez en cuando que opina, sabe o donde invertiria...asi se puede saber que "opina la calle". En este estudio tan "cientifico" ahora se estilan los bancos, ya sabemos quienes estan en techo claro de mercado.



Ese estudio de mercado es uno de los fijos que siempre utilizo, además tengo ya un par de conocidos que es que no fallan, dan siempre la señal de aviso! (Por ahora todavía no me la han dado y eso que no paro de verlos por sí se me animan,, je je si ellos supieran...) 

Hay otro indicador muy fiable que suelo usar, son mis amigos que trabajan en oficinas bancarias, les pido que me avisen cuando les aprieten para vender acciones del banco. Por ahora tampoco he tenido señal de aviso por ahí, más bien todo lo contrario, me da la sensación de que tienen manga ancha para que la gente vaya soltando sus acciones tras recuperarse un poco.

Lo mismo es una tontería, pero los que tenemos falta de conosimiento nos tenemos que buscar las habichuelas...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2013)

Dale Conchita, dale!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son como los 12 trabajos de Heracles. El primero es trolear al Rey del Trono Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final acabaremos en ese barco juntos, tranquilo yo le invito a un agua en bar manolo y usted una cena en las estrellas de san nicolas. 

Salude a don Pollo si le ve. Que no se apure por su audi, ahora van a comenzar a compartir integracion de piezas con skoda.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Nov 2013)

Ese cierre de Ezentis en 0,425, ¿es bueno?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al final acabaremos en ese barco juntos, tranquilo yo le invito a un agua en bar manolo y usted una cena en las estrellas de san nicolas.
> 
> Salude a don Pollo si le ve. Que no se apure por su audi, ahora van a comenzar a compartir integracion de piezas con skoda.



Al de la Morente no he estado nunca, pero si salen plusvis guapas ya nos podemos tirar al John Frogs...  De jovenzuelo fuí y casi me da un patatús!!!

Al plumífero lo veo por el parque ese donde abundan pilinguis, ya sabe


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Nov 2013)

Y Apple sabemos qué le pasa?

Apunta hacia arriba después de mucho tiempo pensandoselo. Alguna noticia al respecto?

La Navidad y eso?::


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Un ser perverso y *que odia al jato*, a las 17.09 ha metido las suficientes compras para probar de nuevo a los larguistas.... +20 again y si de esta no entran compras nuevas, a recoger.
> 
> En 20 minutos la solución.



solo al gato...


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al de la Morente no he estado nunca, pero si salen plusvis guapas ya nos podemos tirar al John Frogs...  De jovenzuelo fuí y casi me da un patatús!!!
> 
> Al plumífero lo veo por el parque ese donde abundan pilinguis, ya sabe



En el John Frogs vais a parecer un par de julas:ouch:

Qué sitio más íntimo, no se podía decir una palabra más alta que otra, ni una carcajada, todo parejitas "hablando en silencio"...qué intenciones se trae con el chinito??:XX::XX:

Trátelo bien:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En el John Frogs vais a parecer un par de julas:ouch:
> 
> Qué sitio más íntimo, no se podía decir una palabra más alta que otra, ni una carcajada, todo parejitas "hablando en silencio"...*qué intenciones se trae con el chinito??*:XX::XX:
> 
> Trátelo bien:Aplauso:



LOL. 

Fatalaty 

:|

(mamón...te la guardo!!! Revenge Level Up!!!! )


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

Goiri no te me distraigas.....

La carta de Goirigolzarri a los clientes de Bankia: las sugerencias, a su correo personal - elEconomista.es


----------



## alimon (27 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ese cierre de Ezentis en 0,425, ¿es bueno?



Ni bueno ni malo ni todo lo contrario. 

Es feo que no haya cerrado en máximos, eso siempre gusta.

Pero lo cierto es que en esa posición, al acabar la subasta, había 1 millon y pico de títulos, vamos que de ahí no la iban a dejar que la bajaran.

En principio sigue la linea marcada.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo techo 0.51 puse. salir y volver a entrar abajo
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 05:59 ----------
> 
> ...





Krim dijo:


> Bankia 0,94...ane, a tiempo estás





ni en deoleo, ni en bankia

estaba un poco escarmentado de txitxarros. 

sabia que podían hacer esto hoy, pero les espero abajo. 0,49 y 0,88


veremos el viernes negro


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Los Bankieros han sido recompensados..............$$$$$$ congrats!


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ese estudio de mercado es uno de los fijos que siempre utilizo, además tengo ya un par de conocidos que es que no fallan, dan siempre la señal de aviso! (Por ahora todavía no me la han dado y eso que no paro de verlos por sí se me animan,, je je si ellos supieran...)
> 
> Hay otro indicador muy fiable que suelo usar, son mis amigos que trabajan en oficinas bancarias, les pido que me avisen cuando les aprieten para vender acciones del banco. Por ahora tampoco he tenido señal de aviso por ahí, más bien todo lo contrario, me da la sensación de que tienen manga ancha para que la gente vaya soltando sus acciones tras recuperarse un poco.
> 
> Lo mismo es una tontería, pero los que tenemos falta de conosimiento nos tenemos que buscar las habichuelas...



Pues cuando tenga algún aviso en su entorno no se olvide de pasarse por aquí e informarnos.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (27 Nov 2013)

Hasta se le va a quedar pequeño esponsorizar a Ferrari 

S&P estudia elevar un escalón el rating de Santander tras cambiar la metodología

La agencia de calificación de riesgo S&P ha colocado el rating a largo plazo de Banco Santander en revisión positiva para elevarlo un escalón desde el actual 'BBB', tras un cambio de metodología de la agencia sobre la relación entre las notas de las entidades financieras y los países en los que se encuentran radicados.

En concreto, S&P permite ahora que un banco pueda superar en dos escalones la calificación otorgada a los bonos soberanos. En la actualidad, la entidad presidida por Emilio Botín cuenta con una calificación superior en un escalón a la del Reino de España, que la agencia colocó en 'BBB-' en octubre de 2012.

Con la crisis de deuda soberana en su momento álgido, los recortes aplicados por las agencias de calificación a países como España obligaron a rebajar también el rating de los bancos, que no podían ser superiores en más de un escalón a la del país en el que estuvieran radicados.


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Los Bankieros han sido recompensados..............$$$$$$ congrats!



Seguimos dentro, no??

Yo las tengo a 0,93....a ver si se pone por encima del leuro y aseguramos aunque sea un par de cañas8:

La cagué comprando más a 0,97 cuando pensaba que el lunes creo, en la apertura se fugaba:ouch:


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 Nov 2013)

esta tarde están vendiendo un buen paquete en 9350-9360f

veamos si esta vez no hacen la jugarreta de recomprar a los pocos días


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

DP HF con los leoncios......................... conocemos sus manuales y señales!

Bankiero, mañana echarán tierra al inicio.


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Seguimos dentro, no??
> 
> Yo las tengo a 0,93....a ver si se pone por encima del leuro y aseguramos aunque sea un par de cañas8:
> 
> La cagué comprando más a 0,97 cuando pensaba que el lunes creo, en la apertura se fugaba:ouch:




Yo las tengo a 1,03 y tan pancho. 
Me equivoqué al entrar, pude haber esperado pero no creía que los leoncios la dejaran caer del 1€. 
Paciencia y esperar el pelotazo. 
Creo que los despiojes ya han acabado y el rally ya ha empezado. Sólo quedan saber los últimos detalles a que se llegue el viernes en el consejo de ministros (cantidad exacta que avalarán, prohibición de dividendos e impuesto a los depósitos)

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 19:23 ----------




donpepito dijo:


> DP HF con los leoncios......................... conocemos sus manuales y señales!
> 
> Bankiero, mañana echarán tierra al inicio.



DP HF????? translation please.
sí es posible que metan un sustaco a primera hora.


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

DP HEDGE FUND ..................... entra en lo posible, la codicia es infinita en los MMs patrios, pierden dinero para que no subamos al tren.


----------



## paulistano (27 Nov 2013)

DP HF entiendo que es donpepito hedge fund!!

con dp me siento seguro


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

Usted es nuevo, lo comprendo, tiene q leer la biblia, los hilos del 2008 al 2010 ... allí encontrará la SABIDURIA, el señor gato no estaba en este mundo.


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Usted es nuevo, lo comprendo, tiene q leer la biblia, los hilos del 2008 al 2010 ... allí encontrará la SABIDURIA, el señor gato no estaba en este mundo.



coño, perdona el despiste, no había visto la firma.
En el 2008 ya leía el hilo, vea usted mi fecha de ingreso. Pero no os hacía mucho caso, en aquel momento estaba tan loco y era tan gacela novata que me dió por comprar Inditex a 34 y luego cuando metió un bajonazo (y yo sin stops) promediar con otro lote a 25.

Este año las vendí en septiembre aburrido de no verlas pasar de 105. :ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Nov 2013)

No estoy en Bankia pero si entre hoy y mañana lo hace bien y tira un poco hacia arriba puede dar señal de entrada.:|


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No estoy en Bankia pero si entre hoy y mañana lo hace bien y tira un poco hacia arriba puede dar señal de entrada.:|



y puede ocurrir incluso que no haya papel para comprar cuando la gente intente subirse. 
El Frob posee un 70% de las acciones (en concreto, 10.620 millones de euros a 1,35 euros) y no puede venderlas en el mercado hasta que no avise a la CNMV.
Aquí se juntan todos los factores de manipulación posibles para los leoncios.


----------



## donpepito (27 Nov 2013)

La señal de JP MORGAN que post esta mañana era GREEN FLAG.


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues cuando tenga algún aviso en su entorno no se olvide de pasarse por aquí e informarnos.



Por supuesto. Pero estos indicadores de fiables tienen poco, es solo por ir holiendo hun poco por aki y por hallí.


----------



## egarenc (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> coño, perdona el despiste, no había visto la firma.
> En el 2008 ya leía el hilo, vea usted mi fecha de ingreso. Pero no os hacía mucho caso, en aquel momento estaba tan loco y era tan gacela novata que me dió por comprar Inditex a 34 y luego cuando metió un bajonazo (y yo sin stops) promediar con otro lote a 25.
> 
> Este año las vendí en septiembre aburrido de no verlas pasar de 105. :ouch:




inditex a 25....pringao :: :rolleye:

/mode ironic off/

es broma, ahí triunfaste Tono, quien las pillara ahora


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Por supuesto. Pero estos indicadores de fiables tienen poco, es solo por ir holiendo hun poco por aki y por hallí.




Todo cuenta a la hora de analizar el mercado.


HP anda como un tiro, lástima no haberlas aguantado unos pocos días mas.:

---------- Post added 27-nov-2013 at 22:43 ----------

hoy he salido de compras y me he agenciado unas pocas Ezentis, he añadido unas Peugeot a las que ya tenía al ver que superaban con fuerza los 11 euros y por último tambien unas JC Penneys.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2013)

Marca Arbeloa.....signo inequívoco de la decadencia de occidente. MadMax is coming!!!!!

Maaae mia!!! Álvaro Balón de Oro!!!!


----------



## egarenc (27 Nov 2013)

ya que estamos con off topics, comprais en alguna perfumeria online que me podais recomendar? thanks


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Nov 2013)

Una idea:


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ya que estamos con off topics, comprais en alguna perfumeria online que me podais recomendar? thanks



Mae mia como poseedor de vislillera if puede cuadrar con ofertas aunque parezca mentira.
tusperfumes.....



y una tarde perdida haciendo eso cada vez que a la jefa se le antoje... tiene que hacer la suma global por tienda


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Marca Arbeloa.....signo inequívoco de la decadencia de occidente. MadMax is coming!!!!!
> 
> Maaae mia!!! Álvaro Balón de Oro!!!!



El cuarto de Isco para enmarcar. Madmax will have to wait a bit more!!!


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

Que os den toy tajao como el jato... tengo a la jefa de viaje y he aprovechado a alhmabras 1925....


----------



## egarenc (27 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Que os den toy tajao como el jato... tengo a la jefa de viaje y he aprovechado a alhmabras 1925....



ya lo he detectado en tu ininteligible respuesta :rolleye:


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> coño, perdona el despiste, no había visto la firma.
> En el 2008 ya leía el hilo, vea usted mi fecha de ingreso. Pero no os hacía mucho caso, en aquel momento estaba tan loco y era tan gacela novata que me dió por comprar Inditex a 34 y luego cuando metió un bajonazo (y yo sin stops) promediar con otro lote a 25.
> 
> Este año las vendí en septiembre aburrido de no verlas pasar de 105. :ouch:



Que le sirva de lección amigo:rolleye: el interés compuesto es su amigo. Los mayores beneficios se producen siempre al final de la curva. Una joya así no se vende a no ser que cambien sus fundamentales. Al menoscaba plusvis no le van al marginal.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Una idea:



ya, y manos entrando y macd en positivo

parece que nos vamos a los 10.000 mañana mismo


----------



## Sr. Breve (27 Nov 2013)

hoy me sale un posicionamiento a la baja importante... como un 40% por encima de lo normal

Abner, cómo ha ido hoy el ibex? has visto algo fuera de lo normal?


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya, y manos entrando y macd en positivo
> 
> parece que nos vamos a los 10.000 mañana mismo




No sé si el análisis es de fiar pero si esa rotura de bandera se confirma daría una proyección hacia los 11.000.
Veremos.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Nov 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No sé si el análisis es de fiar pero si esa rotura de bandera se confirma daría una proyección hacia los 11.000.
> Veremos.



10% de rally fin de año

compro


----------



## inversobres (27 Nov 2013)

Coño hablando de oncemiles??? Debo estar loco o algo... 

No esta mal para coincidir con los SP 19xx de santa.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## Tono (27 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Que le sirva de lección amigo:rolleye: el interés compuesto es su amigo. Los mayores beneficios se producen siempre al final de la curva. Una joya así no se vende a no ser que cambien sus fundamentales. Al menoscaba plusvis no le van al marginal.




Toda la razón. El mismo Einstein lo dijo una vez, el interés compuesto es la fuerza más poderosa de la galaxia.

Tal vez haya sido un error vender ITX. Lo que no he contado antes es que en febrero compré 550 acciones a 100€ esperando pegar el pelotazo de mi vida (mal acostumbrado a la enorme subida previa) y después de 7 meses esperando y ver que no era capaz de romper los 105 (incluso llegó a bajar a 90 €) vendí a 105 en Septiembre, justo antes del subidón del IBEX, pensando que podría entrar más abajo. 
Sinceramente también tenía miedo de que en octubre se iniciara el cataclismo estatal y de la bolsa. Y no las tengo todas conmigo todavía en cuanto a que hayamos empezado siquiera a recuperarnos. La deuda total de España sigo pensando que es impagable (sobre todo la privada).


----------



## Topongo (27 Nov 2013)

ya que janus no pone su videos os triago a los jabbawokezz
[YOUTUBE]ABDC Champions for Charity - JabbaWockeeZ HD WITH MIX - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Nov 2013)

A falta de pavo, mañana cocinaremos jato. Tengan ojete calor.


----------



## Chila (27 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Nadie sigue a Duro Felguera? A 4.55 empieza a estar apetecible  ¿Hubo malos resultados ahí, o que les pasó para darse ese tortazo cuando estaban ganando proyectos en sudamerica?




Yo no lo entiendo.
Tiene muy buenos fundamentales, pero claro lleva esa bajista y hasta que no la rompa..
Pero cuando lo haga, debe empujar fuerte para arriba.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> ya que janus no pone su videos os triago a los jabbawokezz
> [YOUTUBE]ABDC Champions for Charity - JabbaWockeeZ HD WITH MIX - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]




Where's the boobs?.


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya, y manos entrando y macd en positivo
> 
> parece que nos vamos a los 10.000 mañana mismo



No controlo el koncorde, me pondré con el un día de estos. Entiendo que Lo azulito son los felinos comprando?


----------



## Topongo (28 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Where's the boobs?.



http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/2028358/Boobs//IMG]
Here you las tienes maestro...
danos dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No controlo el koncorde, me pondré con el un día de estos. Entiendo que Lo azulito son los felinos comprando?


----------



## Chila (28 Nov 2013)

¿como veis OHL?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

os habéis fijado en el screener de azulessalenporpatas hoy?

Salen a la vez y de golpe a tope corriendo de NH y SolMeliá. NH mínimos de hace muchoooo.

La anterior vez las bajaron un 23%, en marzo de este año


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

La banca auxilia a Sacyr al 'comerse' 400 millones de deuda de Vallehermoso - Noticias de Empresas

Tal vez en plena negociación cuando la banca se negaba a la dación en pago, es cuando la bajan de 4 a 3,15.

La banca cede y se come la dación, entonces ya la suben de 3,15 a 3,90 euros.

Se publica el asunto este.

Apertura con gap al alza para que entren los quequeños y salgan los que compraron a 3,15 sacandola un 30% en una semana.


Que asco.


buenos dias, y por supuesto suuuuubanme esas bankias....


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> os habéis fijado en el screener de azulessalenporpatas hoy?
> 
> Salen a la vez y de golpe a tope corriendo de NH y SolMeliá. NH mínimos de hace muchoooo.
> 
> La anterior vez las bajaron un 23%, en marzo de este año



azulessalenporpatas? Eso que es, un blog sobre Koncorde o algo así? He buscado en San Google y no me aparece nada


----------



## inversobres (28 Nov 2013)

Y el petrolio subiendo, con la que cae y sin paraguas.

El jato esta ronroneando ron ronroneando. Mañana puede ser un gran dia para pegar un chupinazo con usa chapado. A ver si dan pistas hoy.


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Nov 2013)

Buscando entrada en Sacyr en 3.94, ya habrá tiempo de arrepentirse luego. El stop muy ajustadito, gracias...

EDIT: Dentro en 3.94. Un cuarto de hora esperando para que de repente baje hasta 3.93 la muy puta. Ahora esperemos que quiera subir otra vez...

EDIT2: Y bajando... ::


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

Fuera de Eze a 0,422; 10% de reward. Si baja de 0,4 buscaremos entrada.

Ahor no sé qué hacer, porque tras 3 días de subidas generalizadas no parece que haya mucho a lo que meterle mano...


----------



## Topongo (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Fuera de Eze a 0,422; 10% de reward. Si baja de 0,4 buscaremos entrada.
> 
> Ahor no sé qué hacer, porque tras 3 días de subidas generalizadas no parece que haya mucho a lo que meterle mano...



Hagase bankiero...
no me acuerdo si la tenía usted ya...
Yo acabo de entrar... esperaremos las buenas noticias de mañana ... sino pues a tpc


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Buenos días Bankieros.

No les gusta que el populaxo pille platita, hay meneo programado en los boooooooks.


----------



## Topongo (28 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días Bankieros.
> 
> No les gusta que el populaxo pille platita, hay meneo programado en los boooooooks.



No me jodas hombre, que acabo de entrar!


----------



## romanrdgz (28 Nov 2013)

Y Fuera de Sacyr en 3.88

En serio, lo mío no tiene nombre.

:::::: :::::: :::::: :::::: ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

guanos dias 

nos vamos parriba señores , se esta preparando un doble techo de manual :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Hagase bankiero...
> no me acuerdo si la tenía usted ya...
> Yo acabo de entrar... esperaremos las buenas noticias de mañana ... sino pues a tpc



Ya estoy dentro desde ,93  

Hoy cogeré con calma el PRT y a ver dónde se puede pescar. Ebro da dividendo y parece que coge carrerilla, como lo veis?


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> No me jodas hombre, que acabo de entrar!




Veo q el nivel de galecerio es limitado, 90:10 meneo!!! ja ja ja


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Nov 2013)

Hoy mis grifoles, al igual que ayer, acaban de marcar un nuevo máximo histórico. Sin embargo, está siendo ignorado por el mass mierda, lo que me hace pensar, tal vez, que tiene reccorrido al alza todavía. ¿34 tal vez? ¿35?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Nov 2013)

10200 maestro ? quizás los 11000 ????



muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias
> 
> nos vamos parriba señores , se esta preparando un doble techo de manual :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy mis grifoles, al igual que ayer, acaban de marcar un nuevo máximo histórico. Sin embargo, está siendo ignorado por el mass mierda, lo que me hace pensar, tal vez, que tiene reccorrido al alza todavía. ¿34 talvez? ¿35?



si rompe con los 33,50 se va a 36,50


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> 10200 maestro ? quizás los 11000 ????



101xx quizas en lugar de doble techo haya un HCH entonces nos 10550 para vencimiento de diciembre ienso:


----------



## amago45 (28 Nov 2013)

Buenos días
todo verde y la perraca de Telefónica ... ... ay Matilde Matilde, tú que te mereces un principe o un dentista ... te quedas a mi lado ;-)


----------



## inversobres (28 Nov 2013)

Impresionante lo que tienen que estar metiendo los usa, aun con la bajada de tipos del bce el puto euro esta casi al mismo nivel que antes de ello.

A no mucho tardar moveran ficha, habra que estar atentos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

ya queda poco para un rally bajista de los que molan pero primero se terminara de dibujar el doble techo de la muelte :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2013)

Jo jo

De Guindos dice que Bankia es "parte de la solución de la economía española" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.

aquí cargando pilas antes de presentarme a una citación judicial por accidente laboral. Aunque gane (y así va a ser) tengo mucho que perder.
Si gano, gano un montón de pasta y reconocimiento de mis derechos laborales. 
Y por supuesto estaré despedido de inmediato.
Mierda de país y de sistema.



donpepito dijo:


> Veo q el nivel de galecerio es limitado, 90:10 meneo!!! ja ja ja



No entiendo. 90 demanda-10 oferta?
Si es así, coincide con lo que dije ayer. No hay papel suficiente a la venta y pueden mover el valor a su antojo hacia arriba.
Se confirma que ayer fue el pistoletazo de salida. A ver hasta dónde llega hoy.


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

0,983....amonoh bankieros!!

donpepito gracias porque de no haber aparecido por aquí, ya habría liquidado al menos la mitad de la posi hace unos centimillos por asegurar y tal....

Seguimos para bingo!!


----------



## Topongo (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> aquí cargando pilas antes de presentarme a una citación judicial por accidente laboral. Aunque gane (y así va a ser) tengo mucho que perder.
> Si gano, gano un montón de pasta y reconocimiento de mis derechos laborales.
> ...



Suerte hamijo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (28 Nov 2013)

BRUTAL el poderío del Trolibex. Sencillamente impresionante...mente manipulable.


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> De Guindos dice que Bankia es "parte de la solución de la economía española" - elEconomista.es



Desde luego si devuelven los 25000 millones inyectados directamente y garantizan el pago de las titulaciones de 45000 M avalados por el estado, más los 7000M que mañana le avalarán algo ayudarán a la economía...
Lo mismo que sería un desastre perder todo esto, quebrar el banco y tener que responder el Estado hasta 100.000€ por depositante (unos 500.000M en depósitos). Bankia tiene a España agarrada por los cojones, lo he explicado muchas veces en otros hilos.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 09:58 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> 0,983....amonoh bankieros!!
> 
> donpepito gracias porque de no haber aparecido por aquí, ya habría liquidado al menos la mitad de la posi hace unos centimillos por asegurar y tal....
> 
> Seguimos para bingo!!



hombre de poca fé, no será porque yo no haya aconsejado paciencia y explicado los motivos para ganar la apuesta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Nov 2013)

En Bankia los 98-99 no le van a ser tan fácil....


----------



## inversobres (28 Nov 2013)

Cruise control hasta los 9900. Pasito a pasito, pero seguimos en el lateral.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> De Guindos dice que Bankia es "parte de la solución de la economía española" - elEconomista.es



¿Se refiere a malvenderla fondos extranjeros? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> aquí cargando pilas antes de presentarme a una citación judicial por accidente laboral. Aunque gane (y así va a ser) tengo mucho que perder.
> Si gano, gano un montón de pasta y reconocimiento de mis derechos laborales.
> ...



y de guanos dando publicidad


lo prometido


leoncios entraron en 0.90-0.93
gacelas en 0.99-1


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> aquí cargando pilas antes de presentarme a una citación judicial por accidente laboral. Aunque gane (y así va a ser) tengo mucho que perder.
> Si gano, gano un montón de pasta y reconocimiento de mis derechos laborales.
> ...



Suerte, supongo que accidente, denuncia y ahora en el punto de mira (debes ser bueno o tienen mucho que perder si no te han despedido ya)
Espero que ganes, pero no lo metas todo en Bankias :no:
Ya veo que eres racional en las inversiones. el futuro es muy largo.


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

+8.00 es un buen bocadito, le hemos ganado la partida a los leoncios................... con sus troleos habituales, el libro es el libro!


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Suerte hamijo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



La suerte está echada. Trabajo es lo que me sobra, en ese sentido no tengo problemas. Pero son 9 años dedicados a montar una gran organización sanitaria, tal vez hoy la más grande de España, a sabiendas de que estaba cobrando como falso autónomo y que ante una inspección se podría montar la gorda.

No sabía que los hospitales dan parte de los accidentes laborales al juzgado y que la responsabilidad del empresario no es sólo económica si no penal. Es decir, hoy un accidente laboral se tarta como si alguien llega al hospital con síntomas de agresión, violación etc, aunque no digas nada se da parte al juzgado y la investigación corre de oficio.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2013)

El ibex está haciendo el típico andar trotón-cochinero hacia los 10k que le caracteriza.

A lo tonto, a lo tonto mañana pegan un arreon de última hora y lo clavan allí.


----------



## Felix (28 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> +8.00 es un buen bocadito, le hemos ganado la partida a los leoncios................... con sus troleos habituales, el libro es el libro!



Abandona el Barkio?


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Si, le he sacado una buena plata, desde 0.90x ....................... suerte a los que siguen dentro, veo posibilidades, pero repito, prefiero asegurar mi 8.00%


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

el doble techo traera consigo unos cuantos rallys y minirallys jugosos :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> La suerte está echada. Trabajo es lo que me sobra, en ese sentido no tengo problemas. Pero son 9 años dedicados a montar una gran organización sanitaria, tal vez hoy la más grande de España, a sabiendas de que estaba cobrando como falso autónomo y que ante una inspección se podría montar la gorda.
> 
> No sabía que los hospitales dan parte de los accidentes laborales al juzgado y que la responsabilidad del empresario no es sólo económica si no penal. Es decir, hoy un accidente laboral se tarta como si alguien llega al hospital con síntomas de agresión, violación etc, aunque no digas nada se da parte al juzgado y la investigación corre de oficio.



Y enfermedades detectadas, como la del amianto: Asbestosis y Mesotelioma

Gestión Práctica de Riesgos Laborales

Están dando la razón a currelas. Claro, pero a qué precio?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex está haciendo el típico andar trotón-cochinero hacia los 10k que le caracteriza.
> 
> A lo tonto, a lo tonto mañana pegan un arreon de última hora y lo clavan allí.



mañana hay que meterle cortos unos cuantos minutos antes del cierre


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2013)

Dale Conchita, dale!!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

hoy es el dia del velon verde , mantener largos y dejar subir to lo que quiera :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Bankia culmina el proceso de cierre de oficinas dos años antes de lo previsto

El presidente de Bankia, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, ha asegurado hoy que el proceso de reducción de oficinas, acordado con Bruselas, que implicaba pasar de 3.100 a 2.000, ha concluido dos años antes de lo previsto, lo que elimina incertidumbre tanto para empleados como para clientes.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 03:23 ----------

De Guindos: Goirigolzarri tiene los principios que la banca nunca debió dejar

El ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos, ha alabado hoy la labor que está llevando al frente de Bankia su presidente, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, que forma parte de esa estirpe de banqueros, con el que se ha vuelto a los principios que la banca nunca debió haber dejado.


Guindos dice que Bankia es parte de la solución de la economía española

El ministro de Economía y Competitividad, Luis de Guindos, ha afirmado este jueves que Bankia es parte de la solución de la economía española y ha manifestado que a día de hoy es una entidad solvente, que ha llevado a cabo un proceso de reestructuración, que goza de liquidez y que va camino de ser rentable.




Se están chupando las pollas para que entren gacelas, lo que se dijo


----------



## inversobres (28 Nov 2013)

Cada dia se reduce mas el spread dax-ibex. Desde verano llevan 2000 puntos daxianos, ahi es nada.

Quedaria bien un 10.000 para un viernes por la tarde la verdad.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Nov 2013)

> Se están chupando las pollas para que entren gacelas, lo que se



dijo

Eso es que ya están posicionados, ahora necesitan gaceloides que suban el valor para que ellos puedan irse saliendo con plusvis.

La pregunta es, ¿hasta donde querrán subirlo?


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Soltadas el ult paq a 0.983 50k


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cada dia se reduce mas el spread dax-ibex. Desde verano llevan 2000 puntos daxianos, ahi es nada.
> 
> Quedaria bien un 10.000 para un viernes por la tarde la verdad.



10k? anda ya! si estamos aquí es por los 11.000 del rally


----------



## inversobres (28 Nov 2013)

Ya han arrancado motores en usa. Solo con ir al rebufo nos mandan cerca de los 10k hoy.


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

USA closed pavo plusvalero!


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

Yo me quedo, las posis de venta son mayúsculas.....dan miedo.


250k contra 900k


A la inversa que los últimos días...espero....así que a ver si despegamos coño!!


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

420k en 0,99


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Se están chupando las pollas para que entren gacelas, lo que se dijo



Momento de empezar a planear la salida, primer paso: poner un SL más o menos holgado. Ahora sería interesante ver desde cuándo entran gacelas; en cuanto estén todas dentro hay que soltar papel asap.

De momento voy a poner SL, que iba a pelo hasta hoy


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

Yo vendo un 25% de la posi si se tocan otra vez los 0,984.

600k en 0,99

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 11:12 ----------

Cómo huelen los stops....jajaa

Demasiado ajustado pero eran las que llevaba desde 0,97 así que algo había que sacarlas....


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo vendo un 25% de la posi si se tocan otra vez los 0,984.
> 
> 600k en 0,99
> 
> ...



Estoy fuera a 0.988; 6% de reward sumado al 10 de las ezentis. Gran semana, ahora llega el momento que más temo: buscar la forma de seguir sin cagarla :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

50% de la posi que me queda, las compradas a 0,94 se venden si tocan 0,982.

Y ya me quedo con las compradas a 0,90 hasta los 1,35.


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Algún meneillooooo para q DP HF reloaded.....


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Estoy fuera a 0.988; 6% de reward sumado al 10 de las ezentis. Gran semana, ahora llega el momento que más temo: buscar la forma de seguir sin cagarla :ouch:



Vete echando un ojo a Duro Felguera en gráficos, pinta a los 4,37 o así, igual 4,21 y rebote

aún queda, pero bueno


y para ya, buscando un nivel de entrada, ercros

dame opiniones a ver


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

50% de la posi que me queda, las compradas a 0,94 se venden si tocan 0,982.

Y ya me quedo con las compradas a 0,90 hasta los 1,35.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

por cierto, en ercros estoy dentro a 0,495 que no te he comentado creo. en este momento +10% de plusvas pero el objetivo es +20% (0,60) por lo menos



también entré en Natraceutical a por un poco de reward a 2,72 con poco


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

quitada orden, con tres cojones....hay margen de bajada


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Soltadas el ult paq a 0.983 50k



Lo suyo es precisión quirúrgica.

Chapó!


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Es mejor no arriesgar plusvas, q al final ..................


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

982...me habrían echado.....a ver qué pasa ahora....


----------



## Krim (28 Nov 2013)

Gracias Don Pepito...un 7% en un par de días no se consigue asi como así. Permanecemos al acecho y a esperar el hachazo leoncio, momento en el cual nos "colaremos" entre la espantada de gacelas.

Because being poor sucks!!


----------



## jjsuamar (28 Nov 2013)

DonPepito, a sus pies. vendidas en 0.988. Plusvies de 6% en 24 horas.


De Imtech mejor no hablamos, que tengo una espinita :´( que pa que.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (28 Nov 2013)

todos los chicharros volando con el trolibex y mis natraceuticals en los infiernos sin moverse!!
pero esto que eeeeee??


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> todos los chicharros volando con el trolibex y mis natraceuticals en los infiernos sin moverse!!
> pero esto que eeeeee??



Todos no. Y la mayoría: deoleo, bio, etc están chocando con techo

resto de chicharros: tecnocom, fersa etc arrastrándose por línea de soporte alcista en espera de que la gente salga de los que están chocando ::

así que a partir de mañana cambia el ciclo chicharril


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> DonPepito, a sus pies. vendidas en 0.988. Plusvies de 6% en 24 horas.
> 
> 
> De Imtech mejor no hablamos, que tengo una espinita :´( que pa que.



Via resultados hasta finales de 2014 no creo que levanten cabeza


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2013)

Unas foticos que me he encontrado:


----------



## Topongo (28 Nov 2013)

Oigan, alguna aplicación para seguir la cartera con un widget decente?
Hablo de android


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Nov 2013)

Este gráfico es tristísimo...¿Donde está la industria? ¿Donde el conocimiento?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Este gráfico es tristísimo...¿Donde está la industria? ¿Donde el conocimiento?





Tecnología y Comunicaciones - Timofónica = 3%... así nos luce el pelo


----------



## sirpask (28 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Este gráfico es tristísimo...¿Donde está la industria? ¿Donde el conocimiento?



Lo importante en España es el Oligopolio energetico y el cortijo financiero, entre estos dos sectores tienen compraos a todos los diputados.

Y si todo el sistema financiero es un chicharro mantenido con dinero publico... nuestro IBEX, es una mierda.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Topongo dijo:


> Oigan, alguna aplicación para seguir la cartera con un widget decente?
> Hablo de android



Mis preferidas son Ibexdroid,Bloombergtablet,Finance...luego hay otro que a los AT os va a gustar (teletrader), se pueden hasta dibujar lineas.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 12:31 ----------




sirpask dijo:


> Unas foticos que me he encontrado:




Esa ponderación es antigua,viendo las capitalizaciones yo diría que de hace un año. Es verdad que en España tenemos lo que tenemos pero bueno mas o menos en el indice se van colando otros sectores y estos cada dia estan cogiendo mas peso (Grifols,Amadeus,Técnicas,Inditex....)...Gamesa ahora vale 6 veces mas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Que bueno ZACK y los TDN!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]a28XL2Kw6IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vete echando un ojo a Duro Felguera en gráficos, pinta a los 4,37 o así, igual 4,21 y rebote
> 
> aún queda, pero bueno
> 
> ...



Créelo o no (en inglés suena mejor, _Believe it or not_, mode Janus OFF) pero ayer habia leido por aquí lo de Duro Felguera y ya le había echado el ojo.

El problema es que por técnico no hay por dónde agarrarlo. En Koncorde, ni hay manos fuertes, ni la linea roja rompe al área marrón, en el Trix no acaba de cruzar como debería, el Coppock tiene una pinta horrible... El único a favor es el RSI que indica sobreventa. 

Y si por otro lado tenemos en cuenta que Tecnocom y Faes tenían todos los indicadores a favor pero resultaron ser una trampa de Pandoro, pues creo que voy a echarle en un rato un vistazo a los números de la empresa, informaciones recientes y demás, aunque mi primera idea era buscar algún pelotazo como Eze o Bankia porque en teoría aún queda gasolina para que algunos valores peguen petardazos del 5% min.

Voy con ercros. Para mi no tiene un aspecto impecable pero sí una tendencia positiva, el trix en negativo pero parece que frena la caida, el Coppock correcto, el Koncorde a punto de cruzar y el RSI lejos de sobreventa. Eso sí, hoy ya lleva un 2,7% en verde y en 0,56 tiene una resistencia. Tengo que mirarlo más.

Por cierto, estos 2 valores son de los que me gustan, con grandes bajadas recientes. Hay que minimizar el riesgo de que el cuchillo siga cayendo pero suelen ser más una oportunidad que un riesgo.

Seguiré escribiendo con lo que vaya viendo.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

echaté unos fibos a duro. no indicadores. por eso te decía GRÁFICO.
y para dentro de unos días no ahora!

otro valor remontando y con posibilidades es cie.

ercros va a probar máximos otra vez. parece que 0.50 es el 50% de la caída y rebota desde ahí

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 05:59 ----------

después del cierre de hoy mira indicadores de ercros


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2013)

sirpask dijo:


> Unas foticos que me he encontrado:



Esto creo que tiene algun año, porque gamesa y bankia no estan en el ibex.


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Nov 2013)

por ahora no están recomprando

los grandes van vendidos en 9360f, estamos en plena dilatación... el máximo de la dilatación ha sido en 9400f

algunas veces dilatan unos 50 puntillos si no hay noticias fuertes por medio... por lo que pueden barrer otra vez sobre los 9400f


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

jamás había visto posis tan elevadas en bankia....y eso que es de los valores que más sigo....


----------



## Sr. Breve (28 Nov 2013)

vaya vaya... en el máximo de las 10:42, 9404f para ser exactos, los pequeños han comprado... eso hacía tiempo que no lo veía

cuidadín cuidadín


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> jamás había visto posis tan elevadas en bankia....y eso que es de los valores que más sigo....




Palabra de DP HF... meneitoooooooo:cook:

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 13:44 ----------

Ataqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 13:46 ----------

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:Ataqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

Me han sacado....entro en 95 o por encima del euro. 

Dejo las pilladas a 0,9

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (28 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Palabra de DP HF... meneitoooooooo:cook:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 13:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Por ahora nada espectacular ¿no? Sigo en la trinchera...igual me estoy dejando llevar por la épica y tal, pero yo espero unos meneítos buenos, incluso cercanos a los dos dígitos...¡¡Que esto es Bankia coño!!


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Puede tratarse una desparasitación de cara al cierre.... peroooooo.


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Me han sacado....entro en 95 o por encima del euro.
> 
> Dejo las pilladas a 0,9
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



El euro tiene pinta de que puede caer ya hoy.

estamos en el buen camino.


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

0.97x es normal la resistencia.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Nov 2013)

El de canarias tiene hoy una grafiquilla...







Yo creo que la linea rosa ya la ha roto..:fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El de canarias tiene hoy una grafiquilla...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando pase el euro hablamos. Por 1 cént no voy a arriesgarme 

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 14:40 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> echaté unos fibos a duro. no indicadores. por eso te decía GRÁFICO.
> y para dentro de unos días no ahora!
> 
> otro valor remontando y con posibilidades es cie.
> ...



No he probado nunca a poner unos fibos yo mismo :ouch: ¿Entiendo que el máximo es 5,4 y el mínimo 4.56? ¿Y que debería romper los 4,75 para confirmar el 23% desde mínimos? ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2013)

CAF 402 y Gamesa viento en popa. 

Vaya vino me pienso abrir tonight.

Qué bonito cacarea, primer candidato.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2013)

*God saves the chicharros
*


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *God saves the chicharros
> *



Entonces ya entiendo lo de "The winter is coming"


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Nov 2013)

hasta el 21 de diciembre aun queda.


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta el 21 de diciembre aun queda.



El vencimiento es el 20 de diciembre.


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Cuando pase el euro hablamos. Por 1 cént no voy a arriesgarme
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 14:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Las dudas con las fibonazis se las puede aclarar el gato, experto en fibos del foro


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Nov 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Las dudas con las fibonazis se las puede aclarar el gato, experto en fibos del foro



Yo al gato le veo más de boligers...ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El vencimiento es el 20 de diciembre.



jajajajjaaja, lo digo por lo del invierno....

a ver si ezentis se comporta como ultimamente y a partir de las 4 pega un chupinazo al alza y me puedo salir en 0.45


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

IEB: "En 2014 el Ibex se moverá entre los 11.000 y los 11.500 puntos" - elEconomista.es

Ahora voy con lo interesante. he estado mirando y veo que no tienen mala pinta los siguientes valores:
- Tubos reunidos si pasa de 1,74
- Ibercom
- Indra
- Montebalito si supera 1.21

Espero opiniones al respecto. Casi ninguno es para hoy ni mañana, pero hay que ir preparando la estrategia a partir del lunes.


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

Dentro con más si toca 0,991....

Antes era el fortín bajista... Veremos si lo atrasamos o que. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

JP MORGAN podría colocar el paq del gobierno, eso comentan por WS.


----------



## alimon (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> IEB: "En 2014 el Ibex se moverá entre los 11.000 y los 11.500 puntos" - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ahora voy con lo interesante. he estado mirando y veo que no tienen mala pinta los siguientes valores:
> - Tubos reunidos si pasa de 1,74
> ...



A mi personalmente me gusta más Tubacex si confirma cierre por encima de 2,75.

Pero vamos, ya se ha comentado que las 2 tubos son primas hermanas, y no son demasiado volátiles, se le puede pegar un tirito.

Las otras no las tengo controladas.


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

La teoría inversa en las posis de Bankiero, confirman la perforación d 0.99


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

alimon dijo:


> A mi personalmente me gusta más Tubacex si confirma cierre por encima de 2,75.
> 
> Pero vamos, ya se ha comentado que las 2 tubos son primas hermanas, y no son demasiado volátiles, se le puede pegar un tirito.
> 
> Las otras no las tengo controladas.



El problema de Tubacex es la resistencia de 2,85; ya la ha usado de soporte muchas veces y me da que le costaría pasarla ienso:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Vaya espectaculo el grafico de Imtech,no se ha movido ni un centimo en todo el dia


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> La teoría inversa en las posis de Bankiero, confirman la perforación d 0.99



Jamás había visto en bkia unas posis de venta así....:fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (28 Nov 2013)

Eon pegándose día tras día con los 14,2x y no rompe :-(

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> jamás había visto en bkia unas posis de venta así....:fiufiu:



0.994 coming soonmente


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> La suerte está echada. Trabajo es lo que me sobra, en ese sentido no tengo problemas. Pero son 9 años dedicados a montar una gran organización sanitaria, tal vez hoy la más grande de España, a sabiendas de que estaba cobrando como falso autónomo y que ante una inspección se podría montar la gorda.
> 
> No sabía que los hospitales dan parte de los accidentes laborales al juzgado y que la responsabilidad del empresario no es sólo económica si no penal. Es decir, hoy un accidente laboral se tarta como si alguien llega al hospital con síntomas de agresión, violación etc, aunque no digas nada se da parte al juzgado y la investigación corre de oficio.



Otia! Tuviste que hacer pupita de verdad... o vieron algo raro. Espero que recuperado ya...

Y sí hoy en día un accidente laboral serio puede chapar la empresa donde se ha producido y si hay empresas encima de esa, tambien. O al menos hacer bastante daño. Tambien depende un poco de la inspección, pero la verdad es no se andan con historias. Y además los jueces encantados en esto, en el mobbing y alguna cosa más... están deseando empapelar...


Bueno, por otro lado, hoy tuve esa jornada con la gente de Hacienda Foral y respondo a vuestras preguntas...

Así de entrada, dije que eran gente maja. Me equivoqué, son gente MUY maja. E Iñaki, el sub-director de asistencia técnica y planificación, un cachondo que sabe hacer muy bien su trabajo. Pero no menos que el jefe de inspección.

Para mí lo más jodido de estas charlas... que siempre sales con la impresión de que, en el fondo no nos joden más porque no quieren... que si quisieran... Hoy salió aquello de "¿si tú vendes el cochecito del bebé, de segunda man,o lo declaras...? Pues tendrías que declarar esa venta y pagar el ITP...." Vale, que no vamos a empezar a buscar cartelitos de "se vende" por la calle, pero el impuesto está ahí y la obligación tambien...

Que sí, que sí... si tu hija vive en el piso ese que no usas... eso es una donación... ¿de quien es el piso? Tuyo. ¿quien lo usa? Tu hija ¿paga? No. Por tanto, es una donación...


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Nov 2013)

No sé, no tengo claro lo del hempapelamiento de bankia ahora mismo, es mucha tela para poder hacerlo en el continuo. Metiéndome en una mente leoncia, yo diría primero de ir pegándole unas subidas y q algunas gacelas se vayan subiendo, q disfruten, q se vean los reyes del mambo, los q quieran q se escapen pero q cacareen sus hazañas, enchufamos bankia al ibex y ya en el mejor de los escaparates le pegamos el último chupinazo ja ja ja, ji ji ji, y se tira de la cadena del retrete.


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> 0.994 coming soonmente





El 0,99 es muy duro.

En cuanto toque 0,991 entran 150.000 mías a mercado:Baile:






perdón, 15.000)


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Pronto veremos lo que están tramando, IBEX35 es deseable con una subida a 1.50 antes del deadline.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Escuchemos:

20131127-Justicia Zero-La Ley de Desahucios en Andalucia


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El 0,99 es muy duro.
> 
> En cuanto toque 0,991 entran 150.000 mías a mercado:Baile:
> 
> ...




Coño! Ya sí q me habías acojonado. Yo sufriendo aki por 300€ para arriba o abajo y entrabas tu con toda la caballería


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Miedo es lo que venden, pero nos conocemos, estoy dispuesto a entrar de nuevo, si tocamos los 0.99


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Por cierto no han dejado que burracalva hable en la UGR.... ::

Rubalcaba: "No van a irse, no me van a dejar". Ideal

Miren las caritas de las futuras garrapatas del sistema .....

Rubalcaba en Granada: "El derecho a la libertad de expresin -de todos y todas- es irrenunciable". Ideal


----------



## donpepito (28 Nov 2013)

Buen roll over, 55M negociadas, atención a subasta.................


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2013)

esto es aburrido, sin Wall Street


----------



## amago45 (28 Nov 2013)

caramba !!! !!!
WikiWealth | Stock, ETF, Mutual Fund Research | SWOT, 5 Forces Analysis - WikiWealth


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2013)

El oso va a salir de trolleo

[YOUTUBE]CttNPAeCbHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Nov 2013)

Vaya fin de sesión de Ezentis...


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya fin de sesión de Ezentis...



Cómo nos la han jugado!


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Quien me iba a decir a mi que mi cuenta del broker iba a depender de un antiguo socio de Arthur Andersen, con el cariño que les tengo tanto a ellos como a los men in black de Deloitte

http://imtech.com/EN/corporate/About-Imtech/Management/Board-of-Management.html

Por lo visto fue uno de los responsables de que se salvara una parte de la auditora, ademas ya ha reestructurado una empresa muy parecida a Imtech "Stocktechnical services"....Esperemos que Hans manostijeras se ponga manos a la obra pronto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Según Manuel Rey hay rumores de subidas de IBI del 10%....cada año...durante los próximos 10 años ....


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para mí lo más jodido de estas charlas... que siempre sales con la impresión de que, en el fondo no nos joden más porque no quieren... que si quisieran... Hoy salió aquello de "¿si tú vendes el cochecito del bebé, de segunda man,o lo declaras...? Pues tendrías que declarar esa venta y pagar el ITP...." Vale, que no vamos a empezar a buscar cartelitos de "se vende" por la calle, pero el impuesto está ahí y la obligación tambien...
> 
> Que sí, que sí... si tu hija vive en el piso ese que no usas... eso es una donación... ¿de quien es el piso? Tuyo. ¿quien lo usa? Tu hija ¿paga? No. Por tanto, es una donación...



Tienen miedo a que esto acabe como Grecia que como subieron tanto el IVA ahora la gente intercambia todo para no pagar impuestos. Los intercambios entre particulares, quedan entre particulares.


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Cómo nos la han jugado!



Y yo que durante un par de horas me daba cabezazos por salirme en ,422 [modo listillo OFF]

@Ane: He mirado lo d Ercros, tiene muy buena pinta y todo eso, pero es que lleva 8,6% de subida en 2 dias :: no crees que ya he perdido ese tren? Vale que en teoría la siguiente resistencia es en 0.59 y aún queda un buen reward, pero descansará en algún momento, digo yo.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Según Manuel Rey hay rumores de subidas de IBI del 10%....cada año...durante los próximos 10 años ....



Llevo tiempo posteando en el hilo del catacrock del Norte de Madrid que el zulaco de 3 huecos va a tener un IBI de 2.000 leocadios.

De momento ya van por los 900 leocadios .... y subiendo.

El wannabe está en peligro de extinción


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Según Manuel Rey hay rumores de subidas de IBI del 10%....cada año...durante los próximos 10 años ....



De rumores nada...En madrid hace 2 años recibimos una carta con la subida progresiva del IBI de muestro amigo Gallardon, entre (2-3)x.En la propia carta se explicaba que la subida seria progresiva a razon de un 10% cada año asi durante 10 años.Imaginate el que en 2011 pago 500 de ibi, en 2021 pagara unos 1300-1400.Conozco a unos que ya en 2013 van por los 900 de ibi, no quiero ni imaginarme a cuanto les saldra la broma por 2020.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De rumores nada...En madrid hace 2 años recibimos una carta con la subida progresiva del IBI de muestro amigo Gallardon, entre (2-3)x.En la propia carta se explicaba que la subida seria progresiva a razon de un 10% cada año asi durante 10 años.Imaginate el que en 2011 pago 500 de ibi, en 2021 pagara unos 1300-1400.Conozco a unos que ya en 2013 van por los 900 de ibi, no quiero ni imaginarme a cuanto les saldra la broma por 2020.



Voy a llamar a Janus para saber lo que paga en Mordor :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Voy a llamar a Janus para saber lo que paga en Mordor :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::::



kijoputilla! :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De rumores nada...En madrid hace 2 años recibimos una carta con la subida progresiva del IBI de muestro amigo Gallardon, entre (2-3)x.En la propia carta se explicaba que la subida seria progresiva a razon de un 10% cada año asi durante 10 años.Imaginate el que en 2011 pago 500 de ibi, en 2021 pagara unos 1300-1400.Conozco a unos que ya en 2013 van por los 900 de ibi, no quiero ni imaginarme a cuanto les saldra la broma por 2020.



El que pague 1.500 se pone casi en 4.000ienso:


Eso se paga como aguachurrosinocho:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Voy a llamar a Janus para saber lo que paga en Mordor :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::::



Me da a mi que con los 900 eu te quedas corto, eso ya lo pagan unos que conozco yo en una vpo de 120 m...eso si por la zona norte de Madrid


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2013)

estamos haciendo techo , doble techo , olvidaos de largos :no:


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2013)

La deuda de los hay-untamientos sera pagadas a traves de ibis. 

Criterios de sostenibilidad y eso que aun Europa no nos mete mano con el déficit.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Nov 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> caramba !!! !!!
> WikiWealth | Stock, ETF, Mutual Fund Research | SWOT, 5 Forces Analysis - WikiWealth



Buenisimo! 

gracias


----------



## Hannibal (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De rumores nada...En madrid hace 2 años recibimos una carta con la subida progresiva del IBI de muestro amigo Gallardon, entre (2-3)x.En la propia carta se explicaba que la subida seria progresiva a razon de un 10% cada año asi durante 10 años.Imaginate el que en 2011 pago 500 de ibi, en 2021 pagara unos 1300-1400.Conozco a unos que ya en 2013 van por los 900 de ibi, no quiero ni imaginarme a cuanto les saldra la broma por 2020.



Pues en mi caso, este año y el anterior me lo han incrementado en un 5%. Vale que no es Sanguijarro pero tampoco es un barrio chabolista ::


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ve46peMWU5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues en mi caso, este año y el anterior me lo han incrementado en un 5%. Vale que no es Sanguijarro pero tampoco es un barrio chabolista ::



En las furgonetas también imponen IBI????




Spoiler


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Ve46peMWU5w[/YOUTUBE]



Para Bertokianos y Guajiros, al mismo precio

OPCION CAÑITA BRAVA

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - BMW 325TD

OPCION JULIO IGLESIAS

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - BMW 850iA


Mismo precio abarcando todo el mercado. BMW WIN.


----------



## tarrito (28 Nov 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para Bertokianos y Guajiros, al mismo precio
> 
> OPCION CAÑITA BRAVA
> 
> ...



al primero le compro el bodegón de la pared por 20 luros ienso:
+
le doy otros 20 para que limpie el coche joer :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues en mi caso, este año y el anterior me lo han incrementado en un 5%. Vale que no es Sanguijarro pero tampoco es un barrio chabolista ::



Supongo que cada zona sera diferente, depende de en que en municipio vivas y de cuanto hacia que no revisaban el ibi de esa zona

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/...918f472cdc2ff8954cf47feb75901969&t=1385666422


Ya sabia yo que fue por 2011...


----------



## alimon (28 Nov 2013)

Lo de Las Ezentis es un poco para que el broker se lo haga mirar,que al final esto va a ser como el cuento de las ovejas, y la gente va a dejar de confiar en el valor (si es que alguien confía)

En fin, lo peor de la jugada es que la han hecho sin romper nada pòr abajo, por lo que el impulso alcista sigue plenamente vigente.

Eso si,habrán saltado bastantes stops en la sesión de hoy.

El cierre, pese a no perder niveles, es feo feo por técnico, pero hablando de este chicharro, empiezo a pensar que de poco vale el técnico, y habrá que usar más el testicular.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Como dice Vaughan este país sigue siendo de charanga y pandereta igual que cuando vino allá por los 70's.

http://www.capital.es/2012/11/09/ri...i-volviera-a-empezar-hoy-no-vendria-a-espana/

Medio planeta esta avanzando en temas tecnológicos (impresoras 3d,iwatch,coches eléctricos,placas solares...) y aquí acabaremos como dice Janus con las alpargatas.El ingles no solo es el presente si no que cada día esta mas claro que sera el futuro.


----------



## juanfer (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como dice Vaughan este país sigue siendo de charanga y pandereta igual que cuando vino allá por los 70's.
> 
> http://www.capital.es/2012/11/09/ri...i-volviera-a-empezar-hoy-no-vendria-a-espana/
> 
> Medio planeta esta avanzando en temas tecnológicos (impresoras 3d,iwatch,coches eléctricos,placas solares...) y aquí acabaremos como dice Janus con las alpargatas.El ingles no solo es el presente si no que cada día esta mas claro que sera el futuro.



El vaughman se puede ir a su país si no le gusta este.

A no que en EEUU ya saben ingles.


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Otia! Tuviste que hacer pupita de verdad... o vieron algo raro. Espero que recuperado ya...
> 
> Y sí hoy en día un accidente laboral serio puede chapar la empresa donde se ha producido y si hay empresas encima de esa, tambien. O al menos hacer bastante daño. Tambien depende un poco de la inspección, pero la verdad es no se andan con historias. Y además los jueces encantados en esto, en el mobbing y alguna cosa más... están deseando empapelar...



Pues aparte de una cura y de unos antibióticos intravenosos, no me hicieron nada más. Estaba trabajando al día siguiente a las 8 de la mañana como todo buen autónomo al que las bajas laborales le suenan a leyenda urbana. No fue un traumatismo grave, ni los médicos vieron nada raro.
Como dije, y hoy me lo confirmaron en el juzgado, en urgencias hospitalarias tienen obligación de dar parte al juzgado de todo accidente laboral para que se investigue de oficio.
Es fácil entender por qué. Afán recaudatorio. Si en el juzgado pillan a la empresa por algún lado las multas son de órdago y la ''defensa'' del trabajador ejemplar (pese a que no hacen una inspección preventiva ni de coña). 

Un dato más para los bankieros. Hoy el presidente ha confirmado que ganarán este año los 800M pronosticados. Si ya lo dice hoy es porque seguramente serán más.
Dado que el banco capitaliza unos 11000M, estamos hablando de un PER 14. Lo que no está nada mal.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El vaughman se puede ir a su país si no le gusta este.
> 
> A no que en EEUU ya saben ingles.



Al margen del cinismo lo que dice es verdad, este país es de pandereta.Tan solo viendo el post del forero de esta mañana de la ponderación del Ibex de hace un año ya nos podemos hacer una idea que hay aquí (bancos,energéticas y poco mas)...Como sigamos en este estado comatoso y el mundo siga avanzando nos vamos de cabeza al tercer mundo...y el peak oil no va a esperar a nadie.



---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 21:18 ----------

[/COLOR]


Tono dijo:


> Pues aparte de una cura y de unos antibióticos intravenosos, no me hicieron nada más. Estaba trabajando al día siguiente a las 8 de la mañana como todo buen autónomo al que las bajas laborales le suenan a leyenda urbana. No fue un traumatismo grave, ni los médicos vieron nada raro.
> Como dije, y hoy me lo confirmaron en el juzgado, en urgencias hospitalarias tienen obligación de dar parte al juzgado de todo accidente laboral para que se investigue de oficio.
> Es fácil entender por qué. Afán recaudatorio. Si en el juzgado pillan a la empresa por algún lado las multas son de órdago y la ''defensa'' del trabajador ejemplar (pese a que no hacen una inspección preventiva ni de coña).
> 
> ...



A medio y largo plazo si no hacen muchas burradas pueden ganar entre 1000-2000 millones al año,aunque creo que vale mas yo a estos precios no veo el suficiente margen de seguridad.


----------



## darwinn (28 Nov 2013)

Las amper poco a poco recuperando. Cómo lo ve pirata?


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A medio y largo plazo si no hacen muchas burradas pueden ganar entre 1000-2000 millones al año,aunque creo que vale mas yo a estos precios no veo el suficiente margen de seguridad.



Los 1000 millones de 'beneficio' serán ya este año. 
No olvides que el balance de un banco cuando interesa es más elástico que las medias de Falete (pese a que Bankia ha estado vigilada estrechamente por los men in black hasta hace unos días).
Yo sigo pensando, el timing no me atrevo a decirlo ya que ha subido un 8% en dos días, que es una de las mejores apuestas hoy del continuo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Los 1000 millones de 'beneficio' serán ya este año.
> No olvides que el balance de un banco cuando interesa es más elástico que las medias de Falete (pese a que Bankia ha estado vigilada estrechamente por los men in black hasta hace unos días).
> Yo sigo pensando, el timing no me atrevo a decirlo ya que ha subido un 8% en dos días, que es una de las mejores apuestas hoy del continuo.



El timing no lo se, ahora después de lo que la han enchufado y de lo que se ha quitado vía sareb creo que tienen margen para ganar entre 1000-2000 de beneficios de forma orgánica cada año.No se exactamente que cuota de mercado tendrán pero no deben andar muy lejos del BBVA y SAN.Yo en estas aguas prefiero no faenar.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El timing no lo se, ahora después de lo que la han enchufado y de lo que se ha quitado vía sareb creo que tienen margen para ganar entre 1000-2000 de beneficios de forma orgánica cada año.No se exactamente que cuota de mercado tendrán pero no deben andar muy lejos del BBVA y SAN. Aun así por todas las acciones que hay en circulación no creo que tenga demasiado potencial a largo plazo (1,5-2??)



¿Ande hay que firmar? ¡Quiero ver esos 2!


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ande hay que firmar? ¡Quiero ver esos 2!



Es muy difícil que veamos esos precios a corto plazo. Pensar que eso es valorar el banco en mas de 20000 millones, la verdad me parece mucho.Por eso digo que no les veo tanto potencial.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Créelo o no (en inglés suena mejor, _Believe it or not_, mode Janus OFF) pero ayer habia leido por aquí lo de Duro Felguera y ya le había echado el ojo.
> 
> El problema es que por técnico no hay por dónde agarrarlo. En Koncorde, ni hay manos fuertes, ni la linea roja rompe al área marrón, en el Trix no acaba de cruzar como debería, el Coppock tiene una pinta horrible... El único a favor es el RSI que indica sobreventa.
> 
> ...



DURO: pon el gráfico a máximo de amplitud y traza fibos


Tecnocom: No trampa, ha respetado. Ya verás mañana y pasado.


He metido en el objetivo entrar en tubos/tubacex y veremos si viscofan

un valor a seguir es ACX:
Está a un 2% de máximos, y ademas de romper la directriz bajista HISTÓRICA. Esto diríamos que es para frenarle, pero es que miras los indicadores, todos, y tiene pinta que lo pulveriza.


----------



## egarenc (28 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El vaughman se puede ir a su país si no le gusta este.
> 
> A no que en EEUU ya saben ingles.



la verdad es que se contradice un poco, ya que dice que si tuviera otra vez 20 años no vendría de nuevo a España, y sin embargo dice que es el mejor país para que un extranjero viva bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Las amper poco a poco recuperando. Cómo lo ve pirata?



Sobre Amper - Blog de SeaMonkey

Si, voy a empezar un blogsito...soy una Attention Whore!


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> echaté unos fibos a duro. no indicadores. por eso te decía GRÁFICO.
> y para dentro de unos días no ahora!
> 
> otro valor remontando y con posibilidades es cie.
> ...




qué tal esos indicadores, hannibal?


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> la verdad es que se contradice un poco, ya que dice que si tuviera otra vez 20 años no vendría de nuevo a España, y sin embargo dice que es el mejor país para que un extranjero viva bien.



En el fondo es lo que quieren los usanos...quedarse con el pais para ellos solos, ya sabes playa,buen tiempo,mujeres,tapas...muy tontos no son::

---------- Post added 28-nov-2013 at 22:48 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre Amper - Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> Si, voy a empezar un blogsito...soy una Attention Whore!



Mucha suerte con el blog, desde luego promete


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias hombre, pero es para tontear. Si Fran tiene uno, yo también!!!!
Espero actualizarlo pero no prometo nada :cook:


----------



## Tono (28 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre Amper - Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> Si, voy a empezar un blogsito...soy una Attention Whore!




No se puede ampliar la imagen del gráfico, con lo que no se ve casi nada.
¿tendrás sección de chistes?



uno que me ha contado mi hija hoy

un gitano en un establo
¿título de la película?


el hombre que sus robaba los caballos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> No se puede ampliar la imagen del gráfico, con lo que no se ve casi nada.
> ¿tendrás sección de chistes?
> 
> 
> ...



:XX:

Mañana miro a ver como se hace eso y que quede mono 8:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias hombre, pero es para tontear. Si Fran tiene uno, yo también!!!!
> Espero actualizarlo pero no promero nada



Hablando del de FranR...que significa IF:ouch::

BOLSA IF: Niveles 28 de Noviembre 2013

Yo te prometo que el link lo dejare fijo en la barra del explorador para ir echar una ojeada de vez en cuando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando del de FranR...que significa lo de IF:ouch::
> 
> BOLSA IF: Niveles 28 de Noviembre 2013



Indicador de Fran.... (¿?)


----------



## egarenc (28 Nov 2013)

Acx y Ena en verde, después del dolor de k+s y el ojete 'lo que sea' de Amper, parece que algo mejoramos. No me mencionen las Imtech :no:::


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

Acojonante la cantidad de valores que dan entrada en koncorde. No recuerdo esto.

O nos vamos a 11.000 o se monta una de caída de un 5% en un día.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2013)

llegamos fuertes

Coone 2013 Tribute Mix - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Acx y Ena en verde, después del dolor de k+s y el ojete 'lo que sea' de Amper, parece que algo mejoramos. No me mencionen las Imtech :no:::



[youtube]X8DGCDQ5KP4[/youtube]

Según ellos volaremos a la luna como un cohete, espero que al menos llenen el deposito.El -12% pica un poco la verdad pero bueno es lo que tiene meterse en sectores que uno no controla al 100%.Si baja a 1,5 o por debajo igual hago otra entrada.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Acojonante la cantidad de valores que dan entrada en koncorde. No recuerdo esto.
> 
> O nos vamos a 11.000 o se monta una de caída de un 5% en un día.



Pos venga, vámonos de compras.


----------



## egarenc (28 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> [youtube]X8DGCDQ5KP4[/youtube]
> 
> Según ellos volaremos a la luna como un cohete, espero que al menos llenen el deposito.El -12% pica un poco la verdad pero bueno es lo que tiene meterse en sectores que uno no controla al 100%.Si baja a 1,5 o por debajo igual hago otra entrada.



que se dejen de lunas y cohetes y que consigan muchos contratos Ayamonte style ::


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

imtech, por fibo en el tiempo, y bastante claro, toca un mínimo el 10-11-12 de dic, otra cosa es que sea "el mínimo"

en 1,94 está el fibo61.80 y en 1,74 el del 100% y objetivo de caída del fallo del 7 de nov


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> que se dejen de lunas y cohetes y que consigan muchos contratos Ayamonte style ::



El de ayamonte ...es jauja. Pero este otro si que esta chulo

http://www.seatrade-global.com/prod...mote-support-contract-with-imtech-marine.html

De hecho esas plataformas por lo visto ademas de para gas y petroleo son usadas para la instalación de aerogeneradores en aguas profundas


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jackup_rig

Imtech se encarga de la automatización,sistemas electricos,vigilancia y mantenimiento.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pos venga, vámonos de compras.



Comprad ercros! Subidmela!

Viene de rebotar en un soporte de gap, un nivel de toda la onda del 50%, y de la directriz alcista. Justo en ese punto triple. Casualidad? Lo vi antesdeayer y entré con indicadores al revés que hoy

Koncorde+Vigia y Estatocástico salvaje

compren compren, hasta 0,62 se va fijo ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> imtech, por fibo en el tiempo, y bastante claro, toca un mínimo el 10-11-12 de dic, otra cosa es que sea "el mínimo"
> 
> en 1,94 está el fibo61.80 y en 1,74 el del 100% y objetivo de caída del fallo del 7 de nov



Los cortes cuanto mas rápidos mejor, por mi que un día se ponga a 1,5 y al día siguiente a 3.Este tonteo de un día te quito dos céntimos otro te doy medio, a mi no me termina de convencer....Es casi peor que el primer ligue


----------



## Chila (29 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y yo que durante un par de horas me daba cabezazos por salirme en ,422 [modo listillo OFF]
> 
> @Ane: He mirado lo d Ercros, tiene muy buena pinta y todo eso, pero es que lleva 8,6% de subida en 2 dias :: no crees que ya he perdido ese tren? Vale que en teoría la siguiente resistencia es en 0.59 y aún queda un buen reward, pero descansará en algún momento, digo yo.



Yo veo lo mismo que tú Hannibal.
Y hoy, por fin, ha despertado Duro. A ver si dura.
Entro en Tubos, por cierto.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sobre Amper - Blog de SeaMonkey
> 
> Si, voy a empezar un blogsito...soy una Attention Whore!



A favoritos!

Consejo, etiqueta por nombre de empresa, así será fácil encontrarlas cuando tengas muchas.


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Indicador de Fran.... (¿?)



Falta de Imaginación al revés.. o Indicador Fran. Tanto monta monta tanto.

Una cosa... lo pondré en el blog también:

Se han formado dos niveles relevantes a medio configurando el CP. ¿Que significa? NPI pero si me la tengo que jugar diciendo algo:

Por encima ruptura superior a 20 puntos....quicir 9910 nos pegamos una escapada a los 10.300

Por debajo ruptura sobre los 9790...9.4xx del tirón.

Da igual si me equivoco.. con cambiar de nick ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Te refieres a :" con entrar con el Nick del JJJ" ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey usando Patapalo 2


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Nov 2013)

Buenos dias.

Standard & Poor's eleva la nota de Espaa a 'estable' desde 'negativa'


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> 
> Standard & Poor's eleva la nota de Espaa a 'estable' desde 'negativa'



Pues tocará peponian ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

continuamos dibujando el doble techo , nos acercamos a los 101xx asi que se acerca el momento de corregir un poco , hoy debemos cargar cortos unos minutos antes del cierre :Baile:

y no hagais caso del falso profeta FranR :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Nov 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Pues tocará peponian ::



Peponian es mi pastor...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Pues tocará peponian ::



y si se produjera una caida es porque ya estaba descontado :Aplauso:


----------



## Xiux (29 Nov 2013)

Sp preparando Rally, a sus puestos

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Buenos días 
Más bankias a 1,004...a ver como se porta hoy. 

Ojo al enlace que pone el de abajo.... Yo no pincho ni de coña. 

Pedazo volumen bankia... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

9880 cerramos largos y metemos cortos , es hora de corregir un poco para finalmente irnos al doble techo hacia el 10-12 dyc ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Nov 2013)

laiba dijo:


> ¿has oído hablar de este Android 4.2 Galaxy S4? ellos dicen que es el precio más bajo en el mundo, ¿sabes? ver: S4 N9500 5.0 pulgadas



Que bién. ¿donde cotiza? ¿En el Nasdaq?

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 09:07 ----------

Vamos Bankia. 1.10 está haí mismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Que bién. ¿donde cotiza? ¿En el Nasdaq?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 09:07 ----------
> 
> Vamos Bankia. 1.10 está haí mismo.



Creo que es un BOT, ya esta reportado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Nov 2013)

Una dia más, y van 3, mis grifoles marcan máximos históricos. Es subida libre. Se a quedado un plls de los 34 leuros.
Edito. 34 eurazos....



---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 09:13 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que es un BOT, ya esta reportado.



No, si ya ...


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Vaya trolles los de bankia..... Rompen en leuro, la suben a mi condición de compra.... Y para abajo. 

Cabrones!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2013)

laiba dijo:


> ¿has oído hablar de este Android 4.2 Galaxy S4? ellos dicen que es el precio más bajo en el mundo, ¿sabes? ver: S4 N9500 5.0 pulgadas



En amazon lo tienen a 145

STAR S9500 - 5.0 pulgadas Smartphone Android 4.2 MTK6589 1.2GHz Quad Core de doble SIM GPS 1G RAM 12.0mp cámara (Negro, blanco) - Amazon.es:

Es una copia clavada al samsung


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2013)

alguien me puede decir la cotizacion de ezentis, en mi navegador sale la de ayer al cierre y no se actualiza.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir la cotizacion de ezentis, en mi navegador sale la de ayer al cierre y no se actualiza.



Grupo ezentis sa
Últ: 0,4190	
Var:	0,96%


----------



## Tono (29 Nov 2013)

Buenos días.



paulistano dijo:


> Vaya trolles los de bankia..... Rompen en leuro, la suben a mi condición de compra.... Y para abajo.
> 
> Cabrones!!



Primera norma de la bolsa. Nunca compres a primera hora.
Ha sido una jugada perfecta para limpiar órdenes condicionadas ajustadas tipo vender a 0,985 si toca el 1€ y baja.

Ya vuelve a remontar con 7 millones de volumen.

Me parece que hoy en el IBEX es día de gloria, veremos los 10000 de nuevo.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En amazon lo tienen a 145
> 
> STAR S9500 - 5.0 pulgadas Smartphone Android 4.2 MTK6589 1.2GHz Quad Core de doble SIM GPS 1G RAM 12.0mp cámara (Negro, blanco) - Amazon.es:
> 
> Es una copia clavada al samsung



Ojo con las copiias clavadas...el otro día me vendían las virtudes de uno y por ejemplo, el tema de la doble ventana en el mío, un S3 de hace un año, iba fluido de cojones....en cambio el chino...directamente no funcionaba.::

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 09:30 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto bankia como Sacyr, son tan putas que en los primeros cinco minutos se te ponen subiendo un 4% y luego a ver quién es el que entra.

He dado un margen de 0,004 porque imaginaba podría ocurrir lo que ha pasado, pero bueno, cosas que pasan...ahí va lanzada otra vez contra el leuro....el volumen acompaña.


----------



## inversobres (29 Nov 2013)

Y nos vamos a por los 10k. Cuando viene el cansino y los alter egos cargando cortos, contrarian.

Nos han subido un escalon S&P? que pena, no podemos vender el fin.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Buenos días,

Los 1.04 es probable que los veamos, ahora están en la phase panik, dudando gacelerio, vendo o no vendo.


----------



## inversobres (29 Nov 2013)

Joder leo que a NL le han bajado el rating. A ver que pesa mas... proximamente en sus pantallas.


----------



## Tono (29 Nov 2013)

Confirmado, día de gloria para el IBEX, la prima de riesgo ya está cayendo casi un 1% y es sólo el comienzo.
Se da el pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## amago45 (29 Nov 2013)

Buenos días
Esas Matildes al galope !!! !!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> qué tal esos indicadores, hannibal?



De momento dejo orden metida en D. Felguera que es la única que he podido mirar con atención. Luego sigo mirando los demás. Por cierto, IAG me hace ojitos, se va a la parte baja del canal alcista; mientras no rompa 4.24 tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Xiux (29 Nov 2013)

Vamos con las E.ON !!!! tocaron 14,31 con fuerza, ahora reculan 

Importante que hoy cierren por encima de los 14,2x con fuerza


----------



## romanrdgz (29 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> De momento dejo orden metida en D. Felguera que es la única que he podido mirar con atención. Luego sigo mirando los demás. Por cierto, IAG me hace ojitos, se va a la parte baja del canal alcista; mientras no rompa 4.24 tiene buena pinta.



A mi las Duro me duele haberlas dejado escapar ayer en 4.54. ¿Dónde ves buena entrada?

Las Matildes no pintan mal, no?


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Nov 2013)

Estáis demasiado alcistas y eso me da miedo :S:S:S no quiero que venga pandoro ::


----------



## Tono (29 Nov 2013)

La prima de riesgo ya está cayendo un 1,87%. :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 10:06 ----------

edito, prima cayendo un 2,11%


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> usted lo que quiere es que aparezca Pollastre y le dé un thanks ienso:
> 
> ande estará?
> ya debería andar liado con la iluminación navideña + sistema anitcacos ::




Yo man ::


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Estáis demasiado alcistas y eso me da miedo :S:S:S no quiero que venga pandoro ::



Pandoro siempre hace visitas. Pero suele turnarse entre alcistas y bajistas. Le mola la variedad


----------



## Galifrey (29 Nov 2013)

Xiux dijo:


> Vamos con las E.ON !!!! tocaron 14,31 con fuerza, ahora reculan
> 
> Importante que hoy cierren por encima de los 14,2x con fuerza




Las tengo desde los 13 y, viendo la orgía desbocada a la que se abandona el ibex, me gustaría meterles la modesta liquidez con la que cuento ahora mismo. ¿Cual podría ser un buen punto de entrada?


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Pollastre, eres una donna-bella, no caeras en manos de leones, porque su independencia es mas importante que un fajo de bille.... pipos... pero hay muchos que te "hoyen". Nadie podria comprar tu independencia, aqui es barato, pero ... no estaria de mas oir sus "cosas" ... No me sea Pollostro...




Mire que le tengo dicho, o le tenía dicho al menos _in illo tempore_, que no le diera al anís tan de mañana, man.... que luego se pone Ud. mimosón, y sus posts se vuelven aún más incomprensibles


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2013)

Hannibal dijo:


> De momento dejo orden metida en D. Felguera que es la única que he podido mirar con atención. Luego sigo mirando los demás. Por cierto, IAG me hace ojitos, se va a la parte baja del canal alcista; mientras no rompa 4.24 tiene buena pinta.



Financieramente no pueden estar mejor

per estimado de 9 pero si tenemos en cuenta los 325 mill en caja nos iriamos a un per de 5, ademas recompran acciones...Entonces ¿Cual es el problema?

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/MDF-Duro_felguera/detalle-financiero

Venezuela esta en caida libre y DF tiene un buen % de ingresos alli

Venezuela: Maduro pide prisión para los que compren dólares en el mercado negro | TN.com.ar

Y aqui tenemos a Mr pajarito

Maduro: No hay ni habrá ausencia de dólares en el país | Notitarde.com

Maduro advierte: "Lo que han visto es poco para lo que vamos a hacer" - eleconomistaamerica.com

Maduro ordenó bloquear sitios de Internet por informar sobre el dólar paralelo - Mundo | diariouno.com.ar

Y la ultima hora.......:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Venezuela necesita dólares y los pide en Wall Street | Crisis política en Venezuela, Venezuela - América

Supongo que llegado a este punto decretara prision para si mismo


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

No me gusta un pelo bankia...están tentando a entrar a la gacela en 0,991, ya que por debajo hay un porrón de ordenes....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex está haciendo el típico andar trotón-cochinero hacia los 10k que le caracteriza.
> 
> A lo tonto, a lo tonto mañana pegan un arreon de última hora y lo clavan allí.



Va a por la trufa


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

Imagino que en bankia tendrán que despiojar si quieren subir solos


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

comentaba lo de bankia y los 0,99....ya se los han follado


----------



## romanrdgz (29 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Financieramente no pueden estar mejor
> 
> per estimado de 9 pero si tenemos en cuenta los 325 mill en caja nos iriamos a un per de 5, ademas recompran acciones...Entonces ¿Cual es el problema?
> 
> ...



Está claro que Duro tiene muchos intereses en Venezuela, y que estos problemas se refljan (y más que suficiente para darnos un susto a las gacelillas). ¿Pero exáctamente de cuanto % del negocio de Duro estaría afectado? Porque puede ser la típica bajada por noticia que deja la acción muy por debajo de su valor real, y sería una oportunidad.

En todo caso, Vegasol vendiendo todo el papel que le queda también habrá afectado lo suyo. Rabia me da que se me hayan escapado de 4.50, a ver si esta subida es solo momentanea...


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Está claro que Duro tiene muchos intereses en Venezuela, y que estos problemas se refljan (y más que suficiente para darnos un susto a las gacelillas). ¿Pero exáctamente de cuanto % del negocio de Duro estaría afectado? Porque puede ser la típica bajada por noticia que deja la acción muy por debajo de su valor real, y sería una oportunidad.
> 
> En todo caso, Vegasol vendiendo todo el papel que le queda también habrá afectado lo suyo. Rabia me da que se me hayan escapado de 4.50, a ver si esta subida es solo momentanea...



No lo dice exactamente pero debe ser bastante ya que el 41% de la facturación depende de latinoamerica y Venezuela es una de las piezas claves.

http://www.dfdurofelguera.com/recursos/doc/area_del_inversor/Hechos-relevantes/4654_30103010201392029.pdf

Muy mal deben de verlo para irse de Latin y de España hacia Oriente medio y Africa.Lo bueno que al no estar endeudados tienen margen de maniobra. Yo el año pasado llevaba DF en cartera porque la vi barata pero viendo al personaje de Maduro sali por patas


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> A mi las Duro me duele haberlas dejado escapar ayer en 4.54. ¿Dónde ves buena entrada?
> 
> Las Matildes no pintan mal, no?



Dejé la orden en 4,73. De hecho por un momento estuvo en ese valor pero no me entró, cagontó.

Eso sí, donde entré sin problemas fue en Ercros, a 0,53. Y fue entrar y bajar :ouch:

Pero bueno, mala suerte. El tiempo lo arreglará

Por cierto, si Ebro rompe los 17,12 es otra oportunidad de entrada. Y estos dan dividendos aunque sea bastante pobre (0,095€ netos)


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

De verdad piensan que hay mucho gacelerio en BANKIA, han dado limosna a los largos para echarlos, lo bueno viene comingsoonmente.

DEOLEO style.

1.19 s 1.29 target

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 11:14 ----------

ON1 is here.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

ON1???


:|:|


:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Preparando asalto ..............................


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2013)

Me acaba de entrar la orden en Duro Felguera. Pongo SLs y cierro el chiringuito hasta el lunes. Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Me cuadra, se han invertido las posis y ahora la gacela al ver tanto paquete a la venta....no debe comprar.

Curioso esto....veamos....casi 500k en el 1.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo man ::










:XX:


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Y nos vamos a por los 10k. Cuando viene el cansino y los alter egos cargando cortos, contrarian.
> 
> Nos han subido un escalon S&P? que pena, no podemos vender el fin.




A ver que voy, vengo y no les sigo... ¿debo darme por aludido? :|


Por cierto, queridos gamers, nerds y demás compañeros de fatiga... no sé si habrán este video...

Polybius on Vimeo

Como es Vimeo creo que no lo puedo meter aquí... pero vayan al link...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Pensando en las navidades, en comer y tal...¿donde andará el gordito?¿Acaso no OPA el IBEX entero porque está en dieta para hacer frente a las comidas familiares? ienso:

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 11:55 ----------

El polibius no era el juego ese en el que había una leyenda sobre que si te lo terminabas morías??? ienso:


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pensando en las navidades, en comer y tal...¿donde andará el gordito?¿Acaso no OPA el IBEX entero porque está en dieta para hacer frente a las comidas familiares? ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 11:55 ----------
> 
> El polibius no era el juego ese en el que había una leyenda sobre que si te lo terminabas morías??? ienso:








::

cambiando de tema 
¿se le puede trollear el bolg? 
¿se admiten las poles en el principal?
¿ha contratado a su "Jato" particular para animar el blog?
: ienso:

edito, es poles + "h" en Ha encontrado :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> ::
> 
> cambiando de tema
> ¿se le puede trollear el bolg?
> ...



Si, es más, es obligatorio.
Mi no saber que es pones.....
No, ¿quieres el puesto???

Por cierto, que freak-memoria tengo. (de la Wiki)


_Según una leyenda urbana, *Polybius *era un videojuego arcade. Habría sido lanzado durante 1981, causando efectos devastadores a sus jugadores; por ejemplo, locura, estrés, horribles pesadillas e incluso tendencia al suicidio. Se cuenta que, poco tiempo después de su lanzamiento, el juego habría desaparecido sin dejar rastro alguno._


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

vale!, acabo de ver el vídeo en youtube del jueguecito y ahora me da vueltas el teclado, la pantalla, la pared ... ::
::


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Los mandriles no hacen nada +q soltar papelitos, CMA.


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2013)

Y con el video debe ser parecido... ¿ha visto el "toque" del disco duro echando humo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2013)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polybius_(videojuego)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> vale!, acabo de ver el vídeo en youtube del jueguecito y ahora me da vueltas el teclado, la pantalla, la pared ... ::
> ::



Pruebe a verlo sin beber a deshoras....

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 12:17 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polybius_(videojuego)










Tenía ganas de sacarlo ::


----------



## Krim (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pruebe a verlo sin beber a deshoras....
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 12:17 ----------
> 
> ...




Jur, de que GP es esto?


----------



## Robopoli (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, es más, es obligatorio.
> Mi no saber que es pones.....
> No, ¿quieres el puesto???
> 
> ...



Pufff acabo de ver el video... Es que es para tener pesadillas... Gensanta
Lo dejo aquí para el que tenga interés ::
[YOUTUBE]4oBTgMnusF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2013)

me han sacado de ezentis, esta mañana puse orden de venta a 0.433 y se ha ejecutado.
No sé si quejarme o pensar que he tenido suerte.
intentaré pillarla mas abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Jur, de que GP es esto?



Ni idea, pero creo que el el coche que lo graba tuvo que entrar a boxes para cambiarle los pañales al piloto... :cook:


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

la que ha liao Piratón :XX:

la próxima, ya sabe ... díganos lo de "no matáis las estijeras en los enchufes de la lù"


menos conosimiento que los ñiños :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Yo he percibido mensajes ****** Bankia SELL SHORT SELL SHORT.


----------



## inversobres (29 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver que voy, vengo y no les sigo... ¿debo darme por aludido? :|
> 
> 
> Por cierto, queridos gamers, nerds y demás compañeros de fatiga... no sé si habrán este video...
> ...



No no, ud. no. A ud. le tengo aprecio, postea mucha informacion, dice las cosas claras y se moja. Un tio con dos pelotas.

Tu ya me entiendes por donde va el comentario citado. Viene a dar la matraca y aluego ni se le ve ni se le oye.

Un saludo y perdon si he causado algun problema.

PD: se que no sera de mucho interes pero estas navidades turr..., se me acaba el currele. IT, fue bonito mientras duro (1 anyo).


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2013)

Estaba a punto de salir por la puerta cuando veo lo de Ercros, WTF?? Si ya dije ayer que debería corregir algo o tomárselo con calma, pero tanto como un 2%... Lo importante es cerrar por encima de 0.518 ya que confirmaría la ruptura de la linea bajista que llevaba desde el 24 de octubre. En todo caso mi SL está en 0,49 que es la jran alcista para curarme en salud.

Dicho así, hasta parece que entiendo algo de esto y todo :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2013)

Hola señorias,

mañana tengo que ir a ver esta pelicula, me han traido entradas y no me queda mas remedio. Yo preferia la nueva de brad pitt sobre narcos y tal.

Al leer de que va y eso, he leido que es mas o menos como Shaun of the dead, espero que sea igual de buena.
'Bienvenidos al fin del mundo', el "grand finale"


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

menudo FAIL shurs! :ouch: :´(

Ya es oficial: Canal 9 deja de emitir después de 24 años en antena - elEconomista.es

:XX:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Regulera la peli.


----------



## Felix (29 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo he percibido mensajes ****** Bankia SELL SHORT SELL SHORT.



Entonces se anula el chupinazo? Nos ponemos largos, cortos o de entretiempo?


----------



## Hannibal (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> menudo FAIL shurs! :ouch: :´(
> 
> Ya es oficial: Canal 9 deja de emitir después de 24 años en antena - elEconomista.es
> 
> :XX:



LOOOL normal que tengas -1 en votos, y -2 que tendrás ahora...

Edit: ya vas por -4 :XX:


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo he percibido mensajes ****** Bankia SELL SHORT SELL SHORT.



Perdona ser tan pesado, pero cuando hablamos de platita....8:


Te refieres a "vender los cortos"....quiere decir vender posis cortas porque se va arriba???


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Estaba bromeando con las consecuencia de ver el video del juego. ji ji ji.

Ahora mismo me tienen intrigado, soltando para meter miedo, o las noticias están descontadas............................... pronto final. 14.30h


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Regulera la peli.



La de su avatar o la de bankia)

Nos tiene en ascuas::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> menudo FAIL shurs! :ouch: :´(
> 
> Ya es oficial: Canal 9 deja de emitir después de 24 años en antena - elEconomista.es
> 
> :XX:



Fail?, no se la calidad que tenía pero como sea como nuestro Canal Sur es una auténtica bendición!


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

FiNal del mundo UK flema inside!


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fail?, no se la calidad que tenía pero como sea como nuestro Canal Sur es una auténtica bendición!



lea los comments 8:


----------



## Krim (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fail?, no se la calidad que tenía pero como sea como nuestro Canal Sur es una auténtica bendición!



Lo de las televisiones autonómicas es de traca...aparte de ser un puto panfleto del mandatario de turno, y un agujero negro de dinero, te ponen unos truños de pelis que a veces te preguntas si se han estado pateando toda la filmografía serie Z de los últimos 30 años pa encontrarla.

Eso sí...siempre recordaré con cariño los JueveX del canal V, hace 15 años ¡¡Por aquel entonces no había banda ancha!! :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> menudo FAIL shurs! :ouch: :´(
> 
> Ya es oficial: Canal 9 deja de emitir después de 24 años en antena - elEconomista.es
> 
> :XX:



Trollee, Trollee! Lo mismo puedo poner pronto un banner de pr0n para sacarme unas pelillas!


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> lea los comments 8:



No sea brusco con GT, con tacto, delicadeza.

Lo digo por su bien Mon, le aprecio....fíjese hoy en GT, ha dado estopa al pollo, a GHK, a no recuerdo quién, le ha sacado el gif del adelantamiento....está desatado:XX::XX:

Esta tarde ya viernes tarde coño!!8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sea brusco con GT, con tacto, delicadeza.
> 
> Lo digo por su bien Mon, le aprecio....fíjese hoy en GT, ha dado estopa al pollo, a GHK, a no recuerdo quién, le ha sacado el gif del adelantamiento....está desatado:XX::XX:
> 
> Esta tarde ya viernes tarde coño!!8:



A ustek se la tengo guardada pau-listo-de-ano..... :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

Lo siento inversobres.
Suerte y ánimo


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Estaba bromeando con las consecuencia de ver el video del juego. ji ji ji.
> 
> Ahora mismo me tienen intrigado, soltando para meter miedo, o las noticias están descontadas............................... pronto final. 14.30h



En mi opinión, más que descontadas.

El Consejo de Ministros prevé aprobar nueva normativa de solvencia para la banca este viernes
27 de Noviembre de 2013
La banca lleva varios meses pendiente de un Real Decreto Ley que *De Guidos ha dicho ayer que aprobará el Consejo de Ministros el próximo viernes.* Se trata de cerrar definitivamente el rescate bancario “atando corto” qué activos de las carteras internas pueden ser legalmente activos cara al Banco de España y a las autoridades comunitarias y qué no. Desde las autoridades político bancarias se busca que los activos sean de máxima calidad, y ahí los activos fiscales diferidos están en permanente juicio ya que Basilea III exige que dejen de contabilizarse así a partir de 2014. Este tipo de activo representaba un 28,5% del patrimonio neto de la banca española según las últimas cifras.


Así que igual lo que tenemos es ración de guano.....mis stops por debajo de 0,94:fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Los de bankia no hacen nada mas que soltar desde hace días, quizás para cubir algún corto, quizás ven el techo aquí, quizás quizás................


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En mi opinión, más que descontadas.
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros prevé aprobar nueva normativa de solvencia para la banca este viernes
> 27 de Noviembre de 2013
> ...




En una de las ultimas comparecencias de Mariano Draghi ya dijo que algunos bancos europeos debian cerrarse.

Como Bankia según su CEO da beneficios supongo que no se referia a este.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

bkia en rojo.....como mi culo con el cresting que he hecho hoy....comprando en máximos...con dos cojones


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2013)

sch - Pendientes del Consejo de Ministros para conocer la cifra final de DTAs que computarán como capital - 29/11/13 en Infomercados

a las 13:45 pueden haber movimientos fuertes....


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Entonces esto es un despioje típico de estos eventos.....bien, bien.....


----------



## davinci (29 Nov 2013)

Prisa camino de recuperarse


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5oQZD3D-uOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Nov 2013)

Lo dice Blai, creador de koncorde vigía atlas y otros indicadores y yo me lo creo.


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]5oQZD3D-uOk#t=959[/YOUTUBE]



es la voluntà o diesmil pts, lo que mejor le venga a usted 

[YOUTUBE]5oQZD3D-uOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Nov 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No no, ud. no. A ud. le tengo aprecio, postea mucha informacion, dice las cosas claras y se moja. Un tio con dos pelotas.
> 
> Tu ya me entiendes por donde va el comentario citado. Viene a dar la matraca y aluego ni se le ve ni se le oye.
> 
> ...



Tomese al Jato cual mascota hombre a modo chanza, no le de importancia.

Ánimo con lo del curro, de todo se sale y por experiencia le digo que a veces "everything happens or a reason"

Un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Juan Torres Lpez alerta del riesgo de 'preparar' una nueva crisis al salir de sta. Ideal

"Juan Torres, catedrático de Economía de la Universidad de Sevilla ha apuntado que las crisis financieras pueden evitarse y* ábogó por un banco público que financie al Estado a un interés bajo*."

Que nivel Maribel.....

Mulderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 14:23 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Lo dice Blai, creador de koncorde vigía atlas y otros indicadores y yo me lo creo.



eso puede ser un rally navideño o un.....


----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Juan Torres Lpez alerta del riesgo de 'preparar' una nueva crisis al salir de sta. Ideal
> 
> "Juan Torres, catedrático de Economía de la Universidad de Sevilla ha apuntado que las crisis financieras pueden evitarse y* ábogó por un banco público que financie al Estado a un interés bajo*."
> 
> ...



en vez de robarnos vía impuestos, nos roban con excusa del "banco público"
¿problem?
lo mismo ser, quizir ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Ese cañita brava-del-soto!!!!! :XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 14:29 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> en vez de robarnos vía impuestos, nos roban con excusa del "banco público"
> ¿problem?
> lo mismo ser, quizir ienso:



Ahi está! Somo un banco muy güeno que damos pedimos dinero fuera al 3% y se lo prestamos al gobierno al 2%. ¿Problem?

Aunque ahora molaría porque los bancos comerciales piden al BCE al 0.25% y s elo prestan al gobierno al 0,405% (lletras a 3 meses). :: ::

Al final como siempre, tds pts!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> eso puede ser un rally navideño o un.....


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

Han baneado a un trol que ha pasado por aquí. Pocoyoyo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=483236


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

Paso a saludar.

No tenéis huevos a aguantar las posiciones ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (29 Nov 2013)

ercros remonta

y ntc y tec arriba. oeoe.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> es la voluntà o diesmil pts, lo que mejor le venga a usted
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5oQZD3D-uOk[/YOUTUBE]



ya he corregido tenía dos iguales ........ sorry

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 15:17 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Juan Torres Lpez alerta del riesgo de 'preparar' una nueva crisis al salir de sta. Ideal
> 
> "Juan Torres, catedrático de Economía de la Universidad de Sevilla ha apuntado que las crisis financieras pueden evitarse y* ábogó por un banco público que financie al Estado a un interés bajo*."
> 
> ...



brutal, que barbaridad tener a esos pederastas intelectuales que arruinan la vida a millones de personas en una cátedra........... cuando no sirven ni como barrenderos


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2013)




----------



## tarrito (29 Nov 2013)

hoy hemos saludado al Pollo ... a ver si consigo que aparezca GHK x2 

[YOUTUBE]pvFvpR-PqgU[/YOUTUBE]


Piratón, esto después de una salida larga va mejor que cualquier "recovery" e inventos rarunos comerciales

David de Jorge un Jrande :Aplauso:


----------



## alimon (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar.
> 
> No tenéis huevos a aguantar las posiciones ::::::



Pero, y las que llevo cortas tampoco......?


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

LO DICHO ESTAN SOLTANDO...

Madrid, 29 nov (EFECOM).- Bankia ha reducido su autocartera -acciones propias- hasta el 0,187 % desde el 0,205 % que mantenía a finales de mayo, cuando realizó la última comunicación de esta información a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Este descenso se ha producido en un periodo en el que la acción de la entidad ha registrado una revalorización del 45,7 %, pues actualmente cotiza a 0,991 euros y al cierre de mayo se situaba en 0,68 euros, según datos del mercado.

Con la cotización de la sesión de hoy, los 21,5 millones de acciones que tiene Bankia en su autocartera están valoradas en 21,32 millones de euros, por encima de los 16 millones de euros a los que cotizan los 23,57 millones de títulos que tenía en mayo.

A media sesión, los títulos de la entidad que preside José Ignacio Goirigolzarri subían el 0,3 % y cotizaban a 0,989 euros por título. EFECOM


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Nov 2013)

Igual es que las estan comprando entre ellos.....eso espero


----------



## inversobres (29 Nov 2013)

Y usa a maximos again. Gracias va a haber que dar por la que van a preparar. Bastardos americanos.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 16:10 ----------

Nos dan por culo y nos gusta. This is spa.

Enviado desde DondeMeSaleDeLosHuevos usando la cabeza


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Igual es que las estan comprando entre ellos.....eso espero



Si, pero algo me dice que la han subido para ir soltando sigilosamente en estos niveles.

Por qué vender a esos precios, si saben que subirá ??¿¿¿


----------



## ane agurain (29 Nov 2013)

cómo véis el cierre?


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Nov 2013)

En USA hoy cierran a las 19:00 ¿no?


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cómo véis el cierre?


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Tan cantoso va a ser que vendan autocartera y se caigaA????


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

estamos haciendo un doble techo de manual , 101xx para el 10-12 dyc , aun tenemos que hacer tiempo , buscaremos apoyo en el central de bollinger :Baile:


----------



## Krim (29 Nov 2013)

Ánimo Yankis: El trolibex os marca el camino.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Bingooooo!!


----------



## Topongo (29 Nov 2013)

Fuera de Bankia... resultado final -13 euros...


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Nov 2013)

Menudo velón de pasión le están pegando a Bankia.
Buenas tardes-

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 16:56 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Fuera de Bankia... resultado final -13 euros...



Salir ganando de Bankia es un éxito. Norabuena.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (29 Nov 2013)

Dentro en el chicharro de biosearch, a ver donde llegamos


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Nov 2013)

Pues acabo de entrar en Prisa, ya que la teníamos olvidada en el hilo para darle un poco de vidilla.
Hizo la parada de las caidas en el 61,8% (0,285) y parece que se quiere reordenar al alza.

ESpero que el Ibex no se la pegue y la arrastre.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

cargamos largos , el lunes tendremos primera sesion de mes :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 17:20 ----------

bueno cerramos esos cortos y metemos cortos a los gringos , parece que nadie espera que caigan :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Nov 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos largos , el lunes tendremos primera sesion de mes :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 17:20 ----------
> 
> bueno cerramos esos cortos y metemos cortos a los gringos , parece que nadie espera que caigan :fiufiu:



Sólo ustec, Gran zahorí. Seguro que hoy se pone las botas-

Los bancos todos coloraos.


----------



## japiluser (29 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> cómo véis el cierre?



el cierre lo veo oscuro!


----------



## sinnombrex (29 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los cortes cuanto mas rápidos mejor, por mi que un día se ponga a 1,5 y al día siguiente a 3.Este tonteo de un día te quito dos céntimos otro te doy medio, a mi no me termina de convencer....Es casi peor que el primer ligue



Al final se esta moviendo un poco y en buena direccion, hablo de Imtech


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Al final se esta moviendo un poco y en buena direccion, hablo de Imtech



El volumen de la sesión de hoy: LAMENTABLE.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (29 Nov 2013)

Miss Kate _UP_ton nos manda un saludo desde su twitter


----------



## sinnombrex (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El volumen de la sesión de hoy: LAMENTABLE.



No confio mucho a corto plazo (sobre todo vieno el ultimo grafico que dejo el pirata), pero para no ser tan negativos fijate que 1/3 del volumen se produjo de 4 a 5 que es cuando ha subido, solo le falta continuidad.







Como en el grafico no se ve excesivamente bien, lo pongo aqui:
De 4 a 5 tuvo un volumen de 2.162.000 frente a un volumen total del dia de 6.620.108 bastante pobre para los dias anteriores.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Al final se esta moviendo un poco y en buena direccion, hablo de Imtech



A lo tonto lleva varios meses practicamente igual, espero que esto sea un hipotetico suelo.A nivel fundamental no espero que hagan nada hasta 2015


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Miss Kate _UP_ton nos manda un saludo desde su twitter




Ahí si que veo yo unos volúmenes importantes.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tan cantoso va a ser que vendan autocartera y se caigaA????




Que cosa mas raraienso:

Tan facil se lo han puesto a los cortos?:fiufiu:

Publican eso y bajan......ya esta??ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2013)

Velas Troll

Ugh!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Velas Troll
> 
> Ugh!



ultima sesion de mes :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

Han estado colocando papelitos toda la subida, lo dejan bien clarito, veremos si la llevan a 0.94 el lunes.

Muuu sospechoso que sus propias agencias no dejaran subirla al rango 1.00x ZZZZZZ eran los primeros en reventar la subida, vendiendo!

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 19:00 ----------

... el botines no se le ha visto el pelo hoy.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cosa mas raraienso:
> 
> Tan facil se lo han puesto a los cortos?:fiufiu:
> 
> Publican eso y bajan......ya esta??ienso:



Paulis, ese juego no tenemos ni idea de por dónde va. Los que manejan "los mercaos", siempre ganan. Mueven valores a su antojo. Lo que nosotros nos preguntemos da igual. Suben, bajan, compran, venden... 
A nosotros sólo nos queda poder meternos en alguno de sus movimkientos por el lado correcto, pillando nuestro puñadito.
Al final de la corrida nuestro objetivo debe ser que la suma algebraica de nuestras operaciones esté en verde.
Somos gacelas y punto. Es posible que las gacelas que pastamos en la sabana del HVEI35 seamos privilegiadas. *Aquí se vierte mucha sabiduría gratuitamente por parte de algunos coforeros*. Mil gracias a todos ellos.
Eso nos ayuda mucho, ese es mi caso a día de hoy, a tener en verde esa suma algebraica. 
Aunque esos números no sean muy altos, al final, gracias a este hilo, vamos cumpliendo objetivos.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={dd377bee-de98-4002-9e62-b6e782c8c27d}


----------



## ane agurain (29 Nov 2013)

para el suelo veis alguna "alarma" o divergencia en el macd?

supongo que la pérdida de la AAA a Holanda no será bueno

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 12:47 ----------

19:47 h.
Producción de petróleo de la OPEP
cae a un mínimo de dos años y
medio: sondeo


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Han estado colocando papelitos toda la subida, lo dejan bien clarito, veremos si la llevan a 0.94 el lunes.
> 
> Muuu sospechoso que sus propias agencias no dejaran subirla al rango 1.00x ZZZZZZ eran los primeros en reventar la subida, vendiendo!
> 
> ...



¿cuál es el nombre de Botín jr?

gracias


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El volumen de la sesión de hoy: LAMENTABLE.



la cuestión es chafar la guitarra! :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> No confio mucho a corto plazo (sobre todo vieno el ultimo grafico que dejo el pirata), pero para no ser tan negativos fijate que 1/3 del volumen se produjo de 4 a 5 que es cuando ha subido, solo le falta continuidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mayor parte de las ocasiones, las fugas alcistas falsas conllevan una ruptura de la pauta de precios en sentido contrario.

Hay riesgo de caerse fuerte. Riesgo alto diría yo.

La trolleada de la vela roja entrando de nuevo hacia abajo de los 2,25 *no la han hecho cuatro amigos del HVEI35* :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Tan sólo: cuidado

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 20:25 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> la cuestión es chafar la guitarra! :rolleye:



Dedicado, bro ::::

[YOUTUBE]owAj5LiXG5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el nombre de Botín jr?
> 
> gracias



No es el gordito?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No es el gordito?


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

Vamos a llamar a Janus.

Debe estar deprimido porque ni pasa por este jilo y hace tiempo que no se lleva su ración diaria de collejas en el jilo del catacrock.

ring, ring, ...


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={dd377bee-de98-4002-9e62-b6e782c8c27d}




Esto, sin tener ni idea de lo que es, me da a mí que es bueno...todo lo que sea amortizarienso:


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos a llamar a Janus.
> 
> Debe estar deprimido porque ni pasa por este jilo y hace tiempo que no se lleva su ración diaria de collejas en el jilo del catacrock.
> 
> ring, ring, ...



Janus ahora tiene su hilo y ya no nos hace caso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

hablando de jatacrock...troleando al SAN un poco: Pidiendo rebaja del 60% por un apartamento en Granada. 68m^2 55k€. Pero la verdad, que haciendo cuentas, me he pasado. Creo que 43k€ es un precio más ajustado ::.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2013)

sacamos algo con los cortos del sp500 y metemos to el total en largos ibex :Baile:

feliz finde , que os de la gripe y que pandoro sea con vosotros :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hablando de jatacrock...troleando al SAN un poco: Pidiendo rebaja del 60% por un apartamento en Granada. 68m^2 55k€. Pero la verdad, que haciendo cuentas, me he pasado. Creo que 43k€ es un precio más ajustado ::.



Sigue de alquiler que es como ir corto. Aun no le veo un suelo al precio de la vivienda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Sigue de alquiler que es como ir corto. Aun no le veo un suelo al precio de la vivienda.



Es más troleo que otra cosa, para testar el mercado.

Mis cuentas son:

¿Por cuanto se alquilaría ese piso? Hoy en día unos 400 más o menos. Pero le pongo 300€ para curarme en salud. Además es el 30% del salario del mileurista.

¿PER adecuado? Se dice que por debajo de 15 es adecuado en inmo, pero que carajo! vayamos a hacer sangre. PER 12.

Precio=12x12x300=43200

Ese precio no lo vería malo, pagado tocatesjísticamente, peeeeero habría que incorporar otros números. 8:


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dedicado, bro ::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]owAj5LiXG5w[/YOUTUBE]



thanks, impresionante el nano :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:,


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es más troleo que otra cosa, para testar el mercado.
> 
> Mis cuentas son:
> 
> ...



Bueno no esta mal. 

Pero estamos en deflación los activos cada vez valen menos, ya sabe la tendencia.

los mileuristas están en peligro de extinción.

El 2014 va a ser un año con muchos cambios, creo que toca esperar.


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno no esta mal.
> 
> Pero estamos en deflación los activos cada vez valen menos, ya sabe la tendencia.
> 
> ...



hace una semana un compañero me reconocia que la cagó comprandose el piso, 240k lereles por los que paga unos 700 al mes a 40 largos años. Esos mismos los estan alquilando por 500...me entraron escalofrios solo de pensar en su situacion.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hace una semana un compañero me reconocia que la cagó comprandose el piso, 240k lereles por los que paga unos 700 al mes a 40 largos años. Esos mismos los estan alquilando por 500...me entraron escalofrios solo de pensar en su situacion.



Cuando posteamos que van a quebrar centenares de miles de familias por las deudas, no exageramos.

La situación salarial de los próximos años va a ser terrorífica.

Ahora que vengan los premiums con sus tonterías mentales ...


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

Gracias a todos por las recomendaciones de Madrijjjj. Pero al final no me encontraba muy bien así que he preferido venirme al hotel y picar algo aquí. 

Ya saben, cosas de la edad.

Ah, sigo en Ezentis. Y en bankia.


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando posteamos que van a quebrar centenares de miles de familias por las deudas, no exageramos.
> 
> La situación salarial de los próximos años va a ser terrorífica.
> 
> Ahora que vengan los premiums con sus tonterías mentales ...



te doy la razón
otro caso, un vecino se acaba de comprar un coche de segunda mano, tipo monovolumen de 5 años con 40k km...6000 eypos. Coche revisado en perfecto estado, vendido por una pareja joven con descendencia porque le llega el agua al cuello...es una pena.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las recomendaciones de Madrijjjj. Pero al final no me encontraba muy bien así que he preferido venirme al hotel y picar algo aquí.
> 
> Ya saben, cosas de la edad.
> 
> Ah, sigo en Ezentis. Y en bankia.



Qué inocencia amiga Pecata :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Poner en este jilo: Hotel .... +++ ..... picar



::::::

---------- Post added 29-nov-2013 at 22:25 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> te doy la razón
> otro caso, un vecino se acaba de comprar un coche de segunda mano, tipo monovolumen de 5 años con 40k km...6000 eypos. Coche revisado en perfecto estado, vendido por una pareja joven con descendencia porque le llega el agua al cuello...es una pena.



Denunciar esas situaciones era el objetivo del jilo del catacrock en el Norte de Madrid con sus PAUs del Infierno.

Pero tanta defensa numantina por parte de los premiums y trollacos ... que nos hemos dedicado más a reventarles la nuca a base de collejas ::::::

Pocos se imaginan el drama que vamos a ver a costa de la caída o pérdida de los salarios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hace una semana un compañero me reconocia que la cagó comprandose el piso, 240k lereles por los que paga unos 700 al mes a 40 largos años. Esos mismos los estan alquilando por 500...me entraron escalofrios solo de pensar en su situacion.



Mae mía....

PER supercagada 20 a 500€ = 120k€ :: ::


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mae mía....
> 
> PER supercagada 20 a 500€ = 120k€ :: ::



Se han hecho auténticas locuras.

Soltar 240K€ por un zulo es una fortuna

Bueno, tengo mucho que callar :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

Pues yo he visto los bares llenos, tiendas llenas, gente con miles de bolsas, Sol petao que no se podía ni andar... 

A veces me da la sensación de que la crisis es solo cosa de este foro. .. porque la gente no escarmienta.


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hablando de jatacrock...troleando al SAN un poco: Pidiendo rebaja del 60% por un apartamento en Granada. 68m^2 55k€. Pero la verdad, que haciendo cuentas, me he pasado. Creo que 43k€ es un precio más ajustado ::.



Yo eché esas mismas cuentas.

Rebaja del 70% en Las tablas les pedí, ni me contestaron8:


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo he visto los bares llenos, tiendas llenas, gente con miles de bolsas, Sol petao que no se podía ni andar...
> 
> A veces me da la sensación de que la crisis es solo cosa de este foro. .. porque la gente no escarmienta.



son figurantes


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo eché esas mismas cuentas.
> 
> Rebaja del 70% en Las tablas les pedí, ni me contestaron8:



¿no estabas tan contento en Monte Canelo? 8:8:8:

¿quieres comprar en otro PAU para especular y dar el pase? 8:8:8:


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se han hecho auténticas locuras.
> 
> Soltar 240K€ por un zulo es una fortuna
> 
> Bueno, tengo mucho que callar :ouch::ouch::ouch:



no me diga que ud. tambien calló!


----------



## Montegrifo (29 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo he visto los bares llenos, tiendas llenas, gente con miles de bolsas, Sol petao que no se podía ni andar...
> 
> A veces me da la sensación de que la crisis es solo cosa de este foro. .. porque la gente no escarmienta.



Es la campaña publicitaria navideña del gobierno q esta empezando a surtir efectos. Es el último cartucho


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hace una semana un compañero me reconocia que la cagó comprandose el piso, 240k lereles por los que paga unos 700 al mes a 40 largos años. Esos mismos los estan alquilando por 500...me entraron escalofrios solo de pensar en su situacion.



En Terrassa los precios de los zulos están por los suelos y el precio de los alquileres en el infierno. 400€ piso nuevo con pk en pleno centro.
En mi pueblo continúan a precios de burbuja.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> no me diga que ud. tambien calló!



Más caro y lo pagué con un buen curro.

Alguna vez lo posteé: antes era el típico gilipollas que le iba bien y gastaba a tuti plein :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Hasta que ví la luz y me dí cuenta que la felicidad poco tiene que ver con tener 8:


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿no estabas tan contento en Monte Canelo? 8:8:8:
> 
> ¿quieres comprar en otro PAU para especular y dar el pase? 8:8:8:




El de las Tablas es para la querida:Baile:

Bertok, hablando en serio, a tí te ofrecen un piso en las tablas por 100.000 como ofrecí yo, y lo compras sí o sí.

Ya sea como inversión, dar el pase, o incluso desertar el ejército tapayogurista:ouch:


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El de las Tablas es para la querida:Baile:
> 
> Bertok, hablando en serio, a tí te ofrecen un piso en las tablas por 100.000 como ofrecí yo, y lo compras sí o sí.
> 
> Ya sea como inversión, dar el pase, o incluso desertar el ejército tapayogurista:ouch:



No te digo que no ...... pero para torturar a los primeros premiums que apresemos ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Se han hecho auténticas locuras.
> 
> Soltar 240K€ por un zulo es una fortuna
> 
> Bueno, tengo mucho que callar :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Queremos de sabel, queremos conosel los horijenes del salgento!



paulistano dijo:


> Yo eché esas mismas cuentas.
> 
> Rebaja del 70% en Las tablas les pedí, ni me contestaron8:





bertok dijo:


> ¿no estabas tan contento en Monte Canelo? 8:8:8:
> 
> ¿quieres comprar en otro PAU para especular y dar el pase? 8:8:8:



Es para la perrita esa que tiene ::



egarenc dijo:


> no me diga que ud. tambien ca*ll*ó!



Pecata, do your work!


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Terrassa los precios de los zulos están por los suelos y el precio de los alquileres en el infierno. 400€ piso nuevo con pk en pleno centro.
> En mi pueblo continúan a precios de burbuja.



500€ si quieres algo de 3 habitaciones (nuevo) con vistas a las iglesias románicas de Vallparadis.

En tu pueblo sigue cotizando al alza la multiculturalidad :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El de las Tablas es para la querida:Baile:
> 
> Bertok, hablando en serio, a tí te ofrecen un piso en las tablas por 100.000 como ofrecí yo, y lo compras sí o sí.
> 
> Ya sea como inversión, dar el pase, o incluso desertar el ejército tapayogurista:ouch:



Más barato que un zulo-mierda en Mordor

[YOUTUBE]FE3cHUaLb6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

Me voy al catacrock que he dejado un capote por ahí esta mañana a ver si alguien entraba al trapo


----------



## juanfer (29 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> hace una semana un compañero me reconocia que la cagó comprandose el piso, 240k lereles por los que paga unos 700 al mes a 40 largos años. Esos mismos los estan alquilando por 500...me entraron escalofrios solo de pensar en su situacion.



En 40 años pueden pasar muchas cosas, y como van las cosas nada buenas para los endeudados tendrán que tragar el ser esclavo para poder pagar las cuotas.


----------



## donpepito (29 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el nombre de Botín jr?
> 
> gracias



El hijo de Botn crea un hedge fund junto a Renta 4,Banca. Expansin.com

Aunque con la pillada de M, dicen q lo cerraron, sigue operando... puedes ver su sello, aparece justo antes de subir y luego desaparece sin dejar rastro.. hoy creo q no lo he visto por bankiero... en cambio días pasados TALADRO los 0.94, el primer intento.

M&B


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Queremos de sabel, queremos conosel los horijenes del salgento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uuuuffff


----------



## paulistano (29 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Más caro* y lo pagué con un buen curro.



Más de 240k en General RIcardos????::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> 500€ si quieres algo de 3 habitaciones (nuevo) con vistas a las iglesias románicas de Vallparadis.
> 
> En tu pueblo sigue cotizando al alza la multiculturalidad :rolleye:



Las cucarachas están volviendo a sus países, por suerte la plaga no continúa propagándose. La pena es que se han cargado todos los barrios que se crearon con la inmigración de los 60's-70's que suponen un 70% de la ciudad. Ahí los precios están ya al 35% del precio tope burbuja. Zulos que se vendieron por 270k€ en la actualidad lo hacen por 100k€ y no es suelo. El ritmo de caída continua constante en porcentajes.
Eso sí, la parte centro sigue en estado wannabe, ahí el precio lleva años de retraso, aunque por ejemplo el piso que vendí en 2006 ya está un 20% por debajo en precio ofertado.

Terrassa es genial para quienes como tú tenéis el trabajo y la familia aquí. Yo tengo que desplazarme a diario a Barcelona y meterme en la C58 me pone de muy mala ostia, sobretodo ahora que no puedo ir en moto. La gente de la costa no estamos acostumbrados a salir a la calle con 0ºC ::


----------



## egarenc (29 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> . La gente de la costa no estamos acostumbrados a salir a la calle con 0ºC ::



cierto, esos 4-5º + grado de humedad se notan bastante.8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

Por cierto R3v3, ¿como vas con el code red? Mi copia me debería llegar la semana que viene :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

Sargento, es usted una caja de sorpresas. Resulta que compró piso burbujeado. Va usted perdiendo galones poco a poco, que lo sepa.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sargento, es usted una caja de sorpresas. Resulta que compró piso burbujeado. Va usted perdiendo galones poco a poco, que lo sepa.



Me salió carillo pero es un muy buen zulo.

Siempré pensé que si no pudiera pagarlo, antes de entregarlo al banco lo quemaba ::, que mi zona no iba a bajar ::, que era para vivir y no para invertir :: .....

Oye pero no fue en los últimos años de la burbuja 

En todo caso ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sargento, es usted una caja de sorpresas. Resulta que compró piso burbujeado. Va usted perdiendo galones poco a poco, que lo sepa.



Pero que dice! 

Máximo Décimo Meridio fue general antes de acabar con César!!!


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice!
> 
> Máximo Décimo Meridio fue general antes de acabar con César!!!






No hay nada más poderoso que un reconvertido


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto R3v3, ¿como vas con el code red? Mi copia me debería llegar la semana que viene :baba:



No lo he abierto.... seguramente hasta navidades no lo leeré. Este finde estoy con el de Jaume Barberà que se lee en pocas horas y espero acabarlo mañana, también compré "La autogestión viva" de JL Carretero, que es el próximo en la lista... estoy planteándome tirarme al monte ::

Voy fatal de tiempo, tengo varios vídeos de Silver Bullet y Silver Update pendientes de ver :: y al amigo Max también abandonado.... además de horas de postcast (CB, CZ, RLC) y meses de John Mauldin.... al día le faltan muchas horas.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Nov 2013)

Bueno, yo compré en 1999. Lo vi subir y subir y luego bajar y bajar. Ahora creo que podría venderlo por algo más de lo que pagué aunque no mucho mas. Y he invertido en mejoras. Ahora está alquilado. 

Me arrepiento muchas veces de no haber vendido en 2007-2008. Porque en esa fecha yo ya leía el foro...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál es el nombre del Fondo de Botín jr?
> 
> gracias



.......................


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> .......................



Te han respondido más atrás


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Buenas noches. No olviden que el proceso de demolición está en marcha uniformemente acelerada.

[YOUTUBE]My2FRPA3Gf8[/YOUTUBE]

Mañana será otro día. La lucha continúa.


----------



## Chila (30 Nov 2013)

Vengo de trabajar, veo el reversal que ha dado el trollibex, me cago, pero miro Tubos y por lo menos nos hemos llevado alguna alegría.

Ps: Yo compré piso en 2008...la mujer...ay dios...por lo menos es 0,5 + euribor y ya lo pillamos rebajadito.


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2013)

Los pisos en general son una ruina, demasiados gastos fijos.En el mejor de los casos aun estando alquilado siempre queda la duda de que los inquilinos sean cumplidores.


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los pisos en general son una ruina, demasiados gastos fijos.En el mejor de los casos aun estando alquilado siempre queda la duda de que los inquilinos sean cumplidores.



En el caso de encontrar un inquilino. Que este pague. Que no tengas muchas derramas. Y cuando el piso este hecho una caca, ya no se puede alquilar.


Dentro de unos años ya nadie comprara pisos,


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los pisos en general son una ruina, demasiados gastos fijos.En el mejor de los casos aun estando alquilado siempre queda la duda de que los inquilinos sean cumplidores.



yo matizaría, son una ruina comprados a partir de 2003. Quien compró antes y si ha sido inteligente lo tiene pagado, los gastos que tiene pueden ser irrisorios (100150€/mes contando ibi, basuras, comunidad?). Eso para mi gana frente a tener que pagar los 500-600€ mensuales de alquiler. Claro que yo tomo como referencia mi situación familiar (trabajo cerca de casa, hijos....), entiendo que en otros casos no compensa, y el caso más sangrante es comprar en plena buebuja, ahí ya palmas seguro.


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> yo matizaría, son una ruina comprados a partir de 2003. Quien compró antes y si ha sido inteligente lo tiene pagado, los gastos que tiene pueden ser irrisorios (100150€/mes contando ibi, basuras, comunidad?). Eso para mi gana frente a tener que pagar los 500-600€ mensuales de alquiler. Claro que yo tomo como referencia mi situación familiar (trabajo cerca de casa, hijos....), entiendo que en otros casos no compensa, y el caso más sangrante es comprar en plena buebuja, ahí ya palmas seguro.



Aqui en Madrid hasta por un piso humilde de los 200 al mes no bajas (ibi,basura,agua,luz,gas,seguro,comunidad,derramas..)....No quiero ni pensar lo que sera en los paus.Evidentemente es mejor que estar de alquiler y pagar 500-600 mensuales o que tener una hipoteca.Yo compre este año a precios de 2000-2001 mas o menos y a dia de hoy aun no termino de verlo claro


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

El problema de los zulos va a ser *el coste de mantenimiento*.

A 5-7 años vista, un brillante inversor o neo-morador de un zulo mierda en Valde-bobos (aplica igual para el resto de cuevas post-soviéticas en cualesquiera de los PAUs del Norte de Madrid), por entrar a vivir en su jaula de oro tendrá *unos costes fijos mínimos de 6.000 lereles / año* (IBI+comunidad+suministros básicos).

Los gastos de gas son terribles como consecuencia de la mierda de la calidad constructiva (nuevo concepto de pladur plastilina o conducción de aire guiado atravesando las ventanas de Triacastela nº 4 :XX::XX::XX.

El wannabismo es una enfermedad satisfecha mientras haya posibles para pagarse la dronja porqueyolovalgo. *Pero la masa salarial de la España de 2020 no lo va a permitir*.

Llegaremos a ver bonitas marquesinas de entrada llenas de polvo y telarañas sin rastro alguno del vigilante por el sencillo motivo que no podrán pagarle el salario :XX::XX::XX:

De la misma forma veremos las 3-4 urbanizaciones de Sanchi-Guarro que tienen piscina climatizada, cómo es usada para la cria de la rana sapo en un líquido elemento notoriamente verdoso porque no hay leocadios para cambiar el filtro de la charca :XX::XX::XX:

Toda una lección de darwinismo financiero.

[YOUTUBE]Jts9suWIDlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El problema de los zulos va a ser *el coste de mantenimiento*.



Aquí un propietario y además presidente de comunidad de vecinos.
De bolsa no sé nada pero de costes de vivienda y derramas de comunidades de vecinos puedo escribir un libro. 
Soy de los afortunados que compró en el 1998, al contado y a la antigua usanza, haciendo sonar el fajo en la mesa del notario (en ese momento el precio llevaba dos años subiendo tras la burbuja de principios de los 90, menos profunda que la actual, pero donde también bajó el precio de los pisos durante años). 
El día que podáis haced las cuentas, el coste fijo de una vivienda sale por unos 50€-60€ m2 al año mínimo (100 m = 5000€). No son sólo gastos fijos de impuestos, seguro, calefacción, tef, energía, comunidad, etc. Cada cierto tiempo hay que pintar, o se necesita fontanero o electricista, los electrodomésticos se mueren, los visillos hay que cambiarlos, las sartenes pierden el teflón, etc. La gente cuando echa las cuentas al comprar se cree que la pintura es eterna, las plaquetas no se rompen, los azulejos no se van a despegar nunca, los enchufes no se queman, o las correderas de ventanas no se desgastan y oxidan...


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te han respondido más atrás



me hice un lio, sorry::
lo qué quería saber es el nombre del fondo


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> Aquí un propietario y además presidente de comunidad de vecinos.
> De bolsa no sé nada pero de costes de vivienda y derramas de comunidades de vecinos puedo escribir un libro.
> Soy de los afortunados que compró en el 1998, al contado y a la antigua usanza, haciendo sonar el fajo en la mesa del notario (en ese momento el precio llevaba dos años subiendo tras la burbuja de principios de los 90, menos profunda que la actual, pero donde también bajó el precio de los pisos durante años).
> El día que podáis haced las cuentas, el coste fijo de una vivienda sale por unos 50€-60€ m2 al año mínimo (100 m = 5000€). No son sólo gastos fijos de impuestos, seguro, calefacción, tef, energía, comunidad, etc. Cada cierto tiempo hay que pintar, o se necesita fontanero o electricista, los electrodomésticos se mueren, los visillos hay que cambiarlos, las sartenes pierden el teflón, etc. La gente cuando echa las cuentas al comprar se cree que la pintura es eterna, las plaquetas no se rompen, los azulejos no se van a despegar nunca, los enchufes no se queman, o las correderas de ventanas no se desgastan y oxidan...



Siempre he tenido un sueño 8:

[YOUTUBE]SgE8RIwpcSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2013)

SP: buena vela roja en timeframe horario. Hay sesgo que corregir algo con mucha probabilidad. Si pierde los 1800 se va 20 pipos más abajo y sin descartar 40 pipos.

La noche del domingo se puede hacer un muy buen trade si se cumple esta estrategia. Un grande SP son 10,000 USD de reward. Ahí queda.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> SP: buena vela roja en timeframe horario. Hay sesgo que corregir algo con mucha probabilidad. Si pierde los 1800 se va 20 pipos más abajo y sin descartar 40 pipos.
> 
> La noche del domingo se puede hacer un muy buen trade si se cumple esta estrategia. Un grande SP son 10,000 USD de reward. Ahí queda.



oye, al hilo de lo que estamos comentando: cuenta alguna historia terrorífica de esos vecinos premium que tienes y que están con la soga al cuello.

La del moro ya la conocemos.


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> oye, al hilo de lo que estamos comentando: cuenta alguna historia terrorífica de esos vecinos premium que tienes y que están con la soga al cuello.
> 
> La del moro ya la conocemos.



Para mí la M40 me supone una muy buena barrera de contención respecto a Sanchinarro si cayese ante la horda tapayogurista. Tenemos pensado que si llega ese momento lo que vamos a hacer es inundar la M40 y apostarnos con armas en el margen norte.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Para mí la M40 me supone una muy buena barrera de contención respecto a Sanchinarro si cayese ante la horda tapayogurista. Tenemos pensado que si llega ese momento lo que vamos a hacer es inundar la M40 y apostarnos con armas en el margen norte.



rogaréis clemencia y amparo ..... queda aquí escrito.

Cada vez veo con peor pintas a algunos de tu urbanización. Síntoma de que la crisis hace mella 8:8:8:


----------



## donpepito (30 Nov 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me hice un lio, sorry::
> lo qué quería saber es el nombre del fondo



Viene toda la info ahí....

M&B ID


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> rogaréis clemencia y amparo ..... queda aquí escrito.
> 
> Cada vez veo con peor pintas a algunos de tu urbanización. Síntoma de que la crisis hace mella 8:8:8:



en El Encinar hay muchas urbanizaciones por lo que no sabréis donde echarme el guante.


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui en Madrid hasta por un piso humilde de los 200 al mes no bajas (ibi,basura,agua,luz,gas,seguro,comunidad,derramas..)....No quiero ni pensar lo que sera en los paus.Evidentemente es mejor que estar de alquiler y pagar 500-600 mensuales o que tener una hipoteca.Yo compre este año a precios de 2000-2001 mas o menos y a dia de hoy aun no termino de verlo claro



yo solo contaba costes fijos que tienes como propietario y no así como alquilado. A menos que me equivoque, consumos de gas agua y luz la pagas igual de una forma o de otra. Yo cuento, mensualizado: 50€ comunidad, 20€ seguro, 40€ ibi, 6€ basuras, 8€ seguro caldera. Si no me dejo nada, eso totalizan 124€, anualizado unos 1500€ maomeno. Por muchos electoromesticos que rompas al año, muchas derramas que tengas, no compensa. Ojo, repito, comprando a precios de pre-burbuja. Yo compré en 2003 y lo hecho hecho está, en 2007 encontré el foro y el canguele me hizo meterle caña a la amortización...una vez descubierto este hilo, me di cuenta de que no aproveche coste de oportunidad, está claro. Pero en contrapartida duermo más tranquilo.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> yo solo contaba costes fijos que tienes como propietario y no así como alquilado. A menos que me equivoque, consumos de gas agua y luz la pagas igual de una forma o de otra. Yo cuento, mensualizado: 50€ comunidad, 20€ seguro, 40€ ibi, 6€ basuras, 8€ seguro caldera. Si no me dejo nada, eso totalizan 124€, anualizado unos 1500€ maomeno. Por muchos electoromesticos que rompas al año, muchas derramas que tengas, no compensa. Ojo, repito, comprando a precios de pre-burbuja. Yo compré en 2003 y lo hecho hecho está, en 2007 encontré el foro y el canguele me hizo meterle caña a la amortización...una vez descubierto este hilo, me di cuenta de que no aproveche coste de oportunidad, está claro. Pero en contrapartida duermo más tranquilo.



Sólo la comunidad de una de las urbanizaciones malditas que te digo de los PAUs del Norte, supone 2.500 leocadios al año.

A partir de ahí comienza a sumar ... ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Nov 2013)

Zulo y coche serán lujos al alcance de unos pocos en un futuro muy próximo.

A las bajadas de salario reales que se avecinan sumadle los incrementos impositivos de IRPF e IVA. Y cuando a la vaca no le quede leche comenzarán a descuartizarla.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Zulo y coche serán lujos al alcance de unos pocos en un futuro muy próximo.
> 
> A las bajadas de salario reales que se avecinan sumadle los incrementos impositivos de IRPF e IVA. Y cuando a la vaca no le quede leche comenzarán a descuartizarla.
> Suerte a todos.



Sólo hay opciones fuera del sistema. Lo digo muy en serio 8:


----------



## osoguanoso (30 Nov 2013)

Saquen todo el dinero y gastenlo antes de que se produzca la hiperinflacion.


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo la comunidad de una de las urbanizaciones malditas que te digo de los PAUs del Norte, supone 2.500 leocadios al año.
> 
> A partir de ahí comienza a sumar ... ::::::



jodo! ::


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Que os cuente Janus ::::::

A mí me tiemblan las teclas sólo con pensarlo :|:|:|


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> yo solo contaba costes fijos que tienes como propietario y no así como alquilado. A menos que me equivoque, consumos de gas agua y luz la pagas igual de una forma o de otra. Yo cuento, mensualizado: 50€ comunidad, 20€ seguro, 40€ ibi, 6€ basuras, 8€ seguro caldera. Si no me dejo nada, eso totalizan 124€, anualizado unos 1500€ maomeno. Por muchos electoromesticos que rompas al año, muchas derramas que tengas, no compensa. Ojo, repito, comprando a precios de pre-burbuja. Yo compré en 2003 y lo hecho hecho está, en 2007 encontré el foro y el canguele me hizo meterle caña a la amortización...una vez descubierto este hilo, me di cuenta de que no aproveche coste de oportunidad, está claro. Pero en contrapartida duermo más tranquilo.



Eso es verdad, si la comumidad es baja seria comparar los 100/150 con los 500 del alquiler ya que los suministros estan si o si incluidos.El que este hipotecado tiene un buen marron.Teniendolo pagado si la comumidad es baja se tiene mucho margen de maniobra, con tener ingresos ya bastaria.A los precios que hablamos a partir de 8-10 años ya ha compensado la compra con respecto al alquiler, el problema es el trabajo, el sistema productivo a veces parece que quiere arrancar pero esto esta hecho un erial.Yo la verdad hay zonas donde si no estamos en el suelo no creo que andemos muy lejos, el tema es que el poder adquisitivo no para de bajar.


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad, si la comumidad es baja seria comparar los 100/150 con los 500 del alquiler ya que los suministros estan si o si incluidos.El que este hipotecado tiene un buen marron.Teniendolo pagado si la comumidad es baja se tiene mucho margen de maniobra, con tener ingresos ya bastaria.A los precios que hablamos a partir de 8-10 años ya ha compensado la compra con respecto al alquiler, el problema es el trabajo, el sistema productivo a veces parece que quiere arrancar pero esto esta hecho un erial.Yo la verdad hay zonas donde si no estamos en el suelo no creo que andemos muy lejos, el tema es que el poder adquisitivo no para de bajar.



a mi Bertok me ha dejado :: con lo de 2500 eypos de gastos de comunidad. Eso es el otro extremo, supongo, ya que con eso tienes para vivir unos cuantos meses de alquiler. Que narices tienen? supongo que padel, piscina, conserge y esas cosas, no? claro, la mia principalmente es ascensor y limpieza la mayor partida de gasto.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad, si la comumidad es baja seria comparar los 100/150 con los 500 del alquiler ya que los suministros estan si o si incluidos.El que este hipotecado tiene un buen marron.Teniendolo pagado si la comumidad es baja se tiene mucho margen de maniobra, con tener ingresos ya bastaria.A los precios que hablamos a partir de 8-10 años ya ha compensado la compra con respecto al alquiler, el problema es el trabajo, el sistema productivo a veces parece que quiere arrancar pero esto esta hecho un erial.Yo la verdad hay zonas donde si no estamos en el suelo no creo que andemos muy lejos, el tema es que el poder adquisitivo no para de bajar.



Ponzi, date una vuelta por los PAUs del norte. O mejor dicho, no vayas a pillar una infección, lee en internet.

Con la subida del IBI que bien conoces en la comunidad de Madrid, para un zulo-mierda de 3 huecos en el que la cocina es una canallada en la que debes comer de perfil: *IBI + Comunidad se pone por encima de los 4.000 leros al año*.

Vamos a ver cosas y miserias impensables.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 16:52 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> a mi Bertok me ha dejado :: con lo de 2500 eypos de gastos de comunidad. Eso es el otro extremo, supongo, ya que con eso tienes para vivir unos cuantos meses de alquiler. Que narices tienen? supongo que padel, piscina, conserge y esas cosas, no? claro, la mia principalmente es ascensor y limpieza la mayor partida de gasto.



Zulo-mierda de 3 huecos en urbanización con piscina climatizada (en Sanchi-Guarro las hay con 2 piscinas: verano e invierno) con su socorrista viendo el chirli y dando palique tó el año a las visilleras wannabes + canchita de padel para moldear las lorzas el domingo por la mañana + saunas (Macho y Hembra) para sudar los pellejos + conserje para fapearse por las noches con las visilleras que bajan la basura + Gym para pedalear como un cabrón y no avanzar un puto metro, ...

De esas hay al menos 5 urbanizaciones en Sanchi-Guarro y otras tantas en Las Maderas. Ahí tienes los 2.500 eypos / año.

*Os aseguro que va a ser el puto infierno )8:)8:*

- 2 huecos: 180 leocadios / mes piso en venta en jose donoso, 8. madrid

- 3 huecos: 210 leocadios / mes piso en venta en calle ana de austria. madrid

Busca tú en internete con las palabras malditas: Urbalia, Clarión, ... A mí me da miedo ::::::


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2013)

Lo que esta pasando en barrios ido a mucho menos es que en las comunidades los vecinos dejan de pagar la comunidad.

El siguiente paso es engancharse a la luz de la comunidad, con lo que al final dan de baja la luz comunitaria con el consecuente apagado del ascensor. Además da una sensación de seguridad subir a oscuras.

Este panorama lo he visto en varias comunidades de personas normales, la deuda no les permite escapar. Esas sub viviendas tienen un valor real en negativo.

Todo se acelera cuando entran ocupas.

Por eso no se van a vender viviendas en unos años.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

Chavalería, agarrensen machen. 

Estoy haciendo una tablilla excel con gastos del propietario (IBI, seguros, renovación electrodomésticos), con una estimación del periodo de renovación (un poco de investigación en internet) y de la evolución de los precios (un poco de deflación y luego inflación moderada, Los seguros ukndependiente porque...porque si, pero se puede cambiar  ). Todavía ni he puesto derramas de zonas comunes, renovación suelos, grifería, baños, etc) y es _pá _cagarse.












Me sale que en 40años se gasta unos 2700€ cada año. Poniendo comunidades a 50€ al mes, electrodomésticos normalitos y demás.

La podemos ir completando si queréis.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Nov 2013)

Me pregunto por el ambiente que habrá en esas urbanizaciones
con los vecinos que no pagan comunidad porque supongo que serán unos cuantos.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que esta pasando en barrios ido a mucho menos es que en las comunidades los vecinos dejan de pagar la comunidad.
> 
> El siguiente paso es engancharse a la luz de la comunidad, con lo que al final dan de baja la luz comunitaria con el consecuente apagado del ascensor. Además da una sensación de seguridad subir a oscuras.
> 
> ...



Dios, suena a ráfaga de fuego purificador :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 18:16 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chavalería, agarrensen machen.
> 
> Estoy haciendo una tablilla excel con gastos del propietario (IBI, seguros, renovación electrodomésticos), con una estimación del periodo de renovación (un poco de investigación en internet) y de la evolución de los precios (un poco de deflación y luego inflación moderada, Los seguros ukndependiente porque...porque si, pero se puede cambiar  ). Todavía ni he puesto derramas de zonas comunes, renovación suelos, grifería, baños, etc) y es _pá _cagarse.
> 
> ...



Mete los gastos de los pepitos premium y sus jaulas de joro (200 leros / mes de IBI y 200 leros / mes de comunidad).

Si tienes alguna duda adicional, PAU-listano y Janus nos pueden dar datos más fiables ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

Si meto esos gastos _me se_ rompe el computel ::


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si meto esos gastos _me se_ rompe el computel ::



mételos bro


el wannabismo va a acabaaaarrrrr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

10k€ al año?????????????

Pero algo muy importante son las estimaciones de la evolución de los precios. 10% IBI cada año los prox 10 años, 5% comunidad cada 5 años, un poco de delfación los próximos 5 años, 0% un par de años y luego ligera inflación.

Vamos inventados


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 10k€ al año?????????????



habría calculado cerca de 8k.

Publícalo en el jilo del catacrok :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Irás al cielo, bro


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Ya andan metidos en líos otra vez de gastos de comunidad. Amos a ver... piensen que alguna gente compara los gastos de una comunidad de vecinos con los que tendrían viviendo en una finca propia y que además valoran cierto tipo de comodidades.

Un ejemplo, ¿cuanta gente se plantea contratar un servicio de recogida doméstica de basuras? El que lo quiere, lo paga. Y no es que esto sea lo más caro ni muchísimo menos...


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya andan metidos en líos otra vez de gastos de comunidad. Amos a ver... piensen que alguna gente compara los gastos de una comunidad de vecinos con los que tendrían viviendo en una finca propia y que además valoran cierto tipo de comodidades.
> 
> Un ejemplo, ¿cuanta gente se plantea contratar un servicio de recogida doméstica de basuras? El que lo quiere, lo paga. Y no es que esto sea lo más caro ni muchísimo menos...



oye, no me seas lorealista ::::::

en mi barrio, si no me apetece bajar la basura, la tiro por la ventana :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> a mi Bertok me ha dejado :: con lo de 2500 eypos de gastos de comunidad. Eso es el otro extremo, supongo, ya que con eso tienes para vivir unos cuantos meses de alquiler. Que narices tienen? supongo que padel, piscina, conserge y esas cosas, no? claro, la mia principalmente es ascensor y limpieza la mayor partida de gasto.




De esas en Madrid hay muchas y ademas si añades las calderas que con la subida del petroleo tiran que da miedo es para echar a correr y no mirar atras.Y ojo yo he visto comunidades mas altas que las que dice bertok.Para el resto de los mortales con un piso pagado o casi si este no tiene demasiadas florituras con mantener el trabajo pueden tirar sin problemas.Para este ultimo grupo solo hay una preocupacion,mantener un trabajo en la España de los 6 mill de parados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> habría calculado cerca de 8k.
> 
> Publícalo en el jilo del catacrok :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Irás al cielo, bro



Pero es que no están incluidos otras muchas cosas como derramas de zonas comunes, reformas de suelos, azulejos, baños.... ::

Puedes colgarlo tu, que en ese hilo se tira a matar ::


----------



## juanfer (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Dios, suena a ráfaga de fuego purificador :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 18:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Solo en Jaén hay 500.000 personas viviendo en el campo, en la intemperie o se meten donde pueden esperando la temporada de la aceituna. Estas ordas luego marcharan a las ciudades.

Estos arrasan todo a su paso.

Esto es lo que va a pasar a medio plazo.
Simplemente el alquiler sera a cambio de defender el bien.

Muchas comunidades por impagos de propietarios ya no tienen administrador con la desconexión de sus servicios.


----------



## Tono (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chavalería, agarrensen machen.
> 
> Estoy haciendo una tablilla excel con gastos del propietario (IBI, seguros, renovación electrodomésticos), con una estimación del periodo de renovación (un poco de investigación en internet) y de la evolución de los precios (un poco de deflación y luego inflación moderada...



Estoy con ua resaca del demonio que me bailan las celdillas del excel. Lo que tiene una comilona de trabajo seguida de una cena de amigos y copas para rematar.
Pirata, olvídate, una casa es un pozo sin fondo, un capricho en el que poco a poco vas cambiando todo y mejorando. Mejor dicho lo hará tu pareja por tí. Al principio que si las lámparas fueron mal elegidas, que si en los cuartos de baño hay que poner un mueble más grande, que si para esa pared he visto un cuadro precioso, para aquella esquinita una rinconera...

Y cuando vienen los niños es como si pasara una tormenta: paredes, suelos, puertas, mobiliario, cortinas... quedan arrasados :ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De esas en Madrid hay muchas y ademas si añades las calderas que con la subida del petroleo tiran que da miedo es para echar a correr y no mirar atras.Y ojo yo he visto comunidades mas altas que las que dice bertok.Para el resto de los mortales con un piso pagado o casi si este no tiene demasiadas florituras con mantener el trabajo pueden tirar sin problemas.Para este ultimo grupo solo hay una preocupacion,mantener un trabajo en la España de los 6 mill de parados.



Ya lo puso Janus y os puedo confirmar que en Sanchi-Guarro y Las Maderas hay algunas urbanizaciones con un presupuesto de gastos de comunidad por encima de 500.000 leocadios al año.

Sumad a 10 años vista y veréis la trampa mortal en la que se han metido los pechopalomos alfa-premium del Norte de Madrid.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> oye, no me seas lorealista ::::::
> 
> en mi barrio, si no me apetece bajar la basura, la tiro por la ventana :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ya pero entonces joderías el jardín o la piscina y te saldría más caro arreglar el estropicio de lo que te cuesta la recogida de basura. 


Hablo de oídas, pero en urbanizaciones como La Bilbaína, los gastos de comunidad se pueden ir tranquilamente a los 6k u 8k euros/año (incluyendo derramas). Piensen que el ayuntamiento no pone, por ejemplo, ni la recogida de basuras, así que la Comunidad se lo tiene que organizar. En teoría el ayuntamiento debiera de hacerse cargo en parte de los arreglos, que para eso les cobra IBI, impto, circulación, obras, etc.... pero la realidad es que el ayuntamiento coge todo y no aporta nada o casi nada... Así, hay que mantener los viales limpios, el asfaltado de la urbanización hay que mantenerlo y nadie quiere que su "calle" esté llena de grietas mientras la de arriba está impecable... el centro social (su padel, su piscina, su golf, el lago...), la vigilancia, la jardinería, el mantenimiento de los suministros (tuberías, iluminación,...) y hasta el autobús de línea para comunicar la urbanización con, por ejemplo, Bilbao. Todo lo pagan los vecinos. Y ojo!! que no es una urbanización cerrada, quiero decir que no hay vigilantes en las entradas ni nada de eso, se supone que los viales son de titularidad pública (aunque el ayuntamiento no se encargue de mantenerlos).

Sí, es más barato vivir en una VPO donde alguien se ha llevado los cables del ascensor... y se ha decidido que no se reponen.


Evidentemente, cada uno tiene que saber donde se mete... y asumir lo que conlleva (sin por ello renunciar a cambiar lo que no guste, claro).


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya pero entonces joderías el jardín o la piscina y te saldría más caro arreglar el estropicio de lo que te cuesta la recogida de basura.



pppssss la visillera del piso de abajo recogiendo las bolsas de mierda al vuelo ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

@Tono; Si ejque no paras, a tu edad hay que cuidarse más ::


Lo que dices es totalmente cierto pero por suerte nos no somos muy de caprichos


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Solo en Jaén hay 500.000 personas viviendo en el campo, en la intemperie o se meten donde pueden esperando la temporada de la aceituna. Estas ordas luego marcharan a las ciudades.
> 
> Estos arrasan todo a su paso.
> 
> ...



Eso en Madrid seria imposible, aqui los que agusntan en la calle directamente son de otra pasta.En verano por encima de los 40 y en invierno por debajo de 0.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Tono; Si ejque no paras, a tu edad hay que cuidarse más ::
> 
> 
> Lo que dices es totalmente cierto pero por suerte nos no somos muy de caprichos



Cuando el hambre aprieta, el pan duro es bueno.

Lo que unos llaman infierno otros lo llamamos hogar


----------



## ane agurain (30 Nov 2013)

bertok dijo:


> oye, no me seas lorealista ::::::
> 
> en mi barrio, si no me apetece bajar la basura, la tiro por la ventana :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



tirarla? en el futuro servirá para producir gas junto a la mierda de los cerdos, ya lo sabes, guerrero de la carretera 




Tono dijo:


> Estoy con ua resaca del demonio que me bailan las celdillas del excel. Lo que tiene una comilona de trabajo seguida de una cena de amigos y copas para rematar.
> Pirata, olvídate, una casa es un pozo sin fondo, un capricho en el que poco a poco vas cambiando todo y mejorando. Mejor dicho lo hará tu pareja por tí. Al principio que si las lámparas fueron mal elegidas, que si en los cuartos de baño hay que poner un mueble más grande, que si para esa pared he visto un cuadro precioso, para aquella esquinita una rinconera...
> 
> Y cuando vienen los niños es como si pasara una tormenta: paredes, suelos, puertas, mobiliario, cortinas... quedan arrasados :ouch:



resaca?

lo mío es sequía. y hoy parte 2 de putas cenas.


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> ...
> Pirata, olvídate, una casa es un pozo sin fondo, un capricho en el que poco a poco vas cambiando todo y mejorando. Mejor dicho lo hará tu pareja por tí. Al principio que si las lámparas fueron mal elegidas, que si en los cuartos de baño hay que poner un mueble más grande, que si para esa pared he visto un cuadro precioso, para aquella esquinita una rinconera...
> 
> Y cuando vienen los niños es como si pasara una tormenta: paredes, suelos, puertas, mobiliario, cortinas... quedan arrasados :ouch:



Una mujer lonchafinista ayuda mucho, la verdad :rolleye:. Por otra parte, hasta que los niños no tengan una edad en que respeten las cosas, no pienso hacer nada más que pequeñas reparaciones tipo pintura y esas cosas.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso en Madrid seria imposible, aqui los que agusntan en la calle directamente son de otra pasta.En verano por encima de los 40 y en invierno por debajo de 0.



A mí me daría miedo vivir en alguno de esos PAUs lorealistas del Norte de Madrid.

Son el target 1 de las hordas hambrientas que vienen a las ciudades :S:S:S

Primer avistamiento en la barriada de Las Maderas, se rumorea que los hechos han acaecido en la urbanización del forero PAU-listano :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chavalería, agarrensen machen.
> 
> Estoy haciendo una tablilla excel con gastos del propietario (IBI, seguros, renovación electrodomésticos), con una estimación del periodo de renovación (un poco de investigación en internet) y de la evolución de los precios (un poco de deflación y luego inflación moderada, Los seguros ukndependiente porque...porque si, pero se puede cambiar  ). Todavía ni he puesto derramas de zonas comunes, renovación suelos, grifería, baños, etc) y es _pá _cagarse.
> 
> ...



interesante, aunque el tema frecuencia de cambio de electros puedes ampliarla gastando un poco más en producto con algo más de calidad. Gasto AEG y Electrolux, y con once años todo funciona más o menos bien...lo cual no quiere decir que la semana proxima se me casquen todos los electrodomésticos a la vez ::


----------



## Tono (30 Nov 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Tono; Si ejque no paras, a tu edad hay que cuidarse más ::
> 
> 
> Lo que dices es totalmente cierto pero por suerte nos no somos muy de caprichos



Habla por tí, no por tu pareja. ::

El día que tu media naranja te empiece a explicar los distintos tonos de verde de las pinturas, o de las combinaciones papel+pintura a la esponja en color arena o granate-vino, tal vez granate-bombón, y como se pueden combinar cortinas y edredones en gris o negro, o blanco cadavérico... 
...ese día, te darás de bruces con una de las verdades más inmutables del universo: son todas unas visilleras, por gen recesivo ligado al cromosoma X.
TODAS.
TODAS.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Nov 2013)

se dice que cada año el 2% de la casa.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 12:24 ----------

lo gordo es cuando dices que estos zapatos son a juego con su vestido.

y te contesta: no tienes ni idea. no sé que hago contigo!! si no sabes diferenciar el color champagne del perla nacarado (imaginen mi cara) 

al menos no me dijo el morado y el violeta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> interesante, aunque el tema frecuencia de cambio de electros puedes ampliarla gastando un poco más en producto con algo más de calidad. Gasto AEG y Electrolux, y con once años todo funciona más o menos bien...lo cual no quiere decir que la semana proxima se me casquen todos los electrodomésticos a la vez ::



Por supuesto, pero de todas formas esa estadística no me la he inventado, lo he buscado por inet. ¿Que se pueden alargar los periodos de renovación aumentando la calidad?Si. ¿Cual es el óptimo? Ni idea :rolleye:


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Ya que estamos... igual que les avancé en Mayo la temporada de invierno, ahora les avanzo la de primavera verano. Efectivamente, la industria de la moda confirma la salida de la crisis: muchísimo colorido,sobre los orgánicos y neutros, que siguen ahí, nada de pasteles, mucho azul, tacones "algo" más bajos, aún sin perder la sobriedad, aires bastante hi-tech pero sin abandonar el "retro", años 60. Si hubiera que elegir una palabra: yo diría que es honestidad. Una moda para gente real, con mujeres fuertes, femeninas, trabajadoras, sobre todo independientes. El estilo masculino me sigue pareciendo tremendamente decadente y falto de ideas... lo único interesante, Kenzo.


La propuesta de Pantone:







Como digo, olvídense un poco de los tonos pastel y fíjense en esa pirámide formada por el Freesia, Cayenne, Celosia Orange y, sobre todo, el Dazzling Blue.


----------



## egarenc (30 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> se dice que cada año el 2% de la casa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 12:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo soy daltónico para esa gama de colores: lila, violeta, morado, purpura...para mi son lo mismo


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya que estamos... igual que les avancé en Mayo la temporada de invierno, ahora les avanzo la de primavera verano. Efectivamente, la industria de la moda confirma la salida de la crisis: muchísimo colorido,sobre los orgánicos y neutros, que siguen ahí, nada de pasteles, mucho azul, tacones "algo" más bajos, aún sin perder la sobriedad, aires bastante hi-tech pero sin abandonar el "retro", años 60. Si hubiera que elegir una palabra: yo diría que es honestidad. Una moda para gente real, con mujeres fuertes, femeninas, trabajadoras, sobre todo independientes. El estilo masculino me sigue pareciendo tremendamente decadente y falto de ideas... lo único interesante, Kenzo.



osti tú, ¿qué me he perdido?


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2013)

seguro que Atman se ha equivocado de foro, voy a copiar y pegar su mensaje en el buscador google y a ver a qué foro me envía ienso:

::


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> seguro que Atman se ha equivocado de foro, voy a copiar y pegar su mensaje en el buscador google y a ver a qué foro me envía ienso:
> 
> ::



Póngame a los pies de su señora... 

Contenido original y *en exclusiva*... ni la jueza valenciana esa que chapó C9 lo disfrutará antes que ustedes... :

La industria de la moda es un buen termómetro de la situación económica en general y tiene una ventaja, te da dos avances: uno a 12 meses vista y otro a 6 meses. Sabes si esperan que la gente gaste o no. Y sabes si se la van a gastar ellos.

Y eso es lo que hay... o


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Póngame a los pies de su señora...
> 
> Contenido original y en exclusiva... ni la jueza valenciana esa que chapó C9 lo disfrutará antes que ustedes... :




si yo no cuestiono que sea original, simplemente se ha equivocado de foro y me ponía a investigar dónde posteaba semejante ¿"cosa"?


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Seguro que a los que lleven Inditex o LVMH les interesa... jajaja...

y sin ser sexista, supongo que las escasas mozas del hilo tambien agradecerán algo más que tetas...


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Nov 2013)

Para liberar los estreses MyFreeCams - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat.

RonnaRaze_'s Homepage on MyFreeCams.com

porra en mano estoy.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Kenzo. Recuerden que lo vieron aquí por primera vez.


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Seguro que a los que lleven Inditex o LVMH les interesa... jajaja...



yo creo que se está poniendo de moda compartir cuenta con la parienta 8:

le voy a decir a la "doña" que se escriba algo y luego lo comparto, ahora le ha dado por el yoga :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 20:25 ----------




atman dijo:


> Kenzo. Recuerden que lo vieron aquí por primera vez.









ienso: 8:


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Excelente! 

Pero creo que no va exactamente por ahí...


----------



## Tono (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Kenzo. Recuerden que lo vieron aquí por primera vez.



:no::no:
yo tuve un bañador con el mismo estampado hace por lo menos 20 años


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Tono dijo:


> :no::no:
> yo tuve un bañador con el mismo estampado hace por lo menos 20 años



Usaba bañador en lugar de bikini??





Cambiando de tercio... corran que se acaban...

Potential toy shortage could dampen holiday fun | Reuters

la leche...


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2013)

: ienso:


----------



## Tono (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Usaba bañador en lugar de bikini??



y lo sigo usando todavía.


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Nov 2013)

atman dijo:


> Seguro que a los que lleven Inditex o LVMH les interesa... jajaja...
> 
> y sin ser sexista, supongo que las escasas mozas del hilo tambien agradecerán algo más que tetas...



Ppues últimamente no veo muchas boobs por aquí y con estos comentarios visilleros... A ver si vamos a echar a perder el hilo.

Por cierto ya hay título para el siguiente hilo, hay que organizarse un poco que si no sale un cualquiera como yo con una mierda de titular.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> : ienso:



Aaah... bien traido... se le ha ocurrido o ha arrebuscado por la interné...? curiosidad na más...

Van Gogh se sentía un tanto concernido por esas estampas japonesas... y creo que por Hokusai concretamente.

...y sí, la inspiración de la colección es marina.


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2013)

hombre, para subir la imagen he ido al google-imágenes :ouch:

qué va, he pensado en azul y blanco + rayajos y es lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza

también me recuerda a las fotografías que se toman a las estrellas a cámara fija y con exposiciones prolongadas


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Para liberar los estreses MyFreeCams - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat.
> 
> RonnaRaze_'s Homepage on MyFreeCams.com
> 
> porra en mano estoy.



uuupppps, voy a trollear a Ginger_Banks enviando un saludo desde el HVEI35

"Regards from HVEI35 sweetie. Show me your tits!"

Atención al Caimán que entra a la choni: "some girls prefer uncut because they can can feel it better. makes it feel ribbed" :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 21:39 ----------

[/COLOR]


NaNDeTe dijo:


> Para liberar los estreses MyFreeCams - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat.
> 
> RonnaRaze_'s Homepage on MyFreeCams.com
> 
> porra en mano estoy.



You're great, bro :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 30-nov-2013 at 21:42 ----------

Bubrbus especulatas ....

MyFreeCams - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat.


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2013)

bien sargento bien, reconduciendo el hilo ... que se estaba poniendo esto de un finolis y un gafapasteo queee :vomito:

:: :XX:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> bien sargento bien, reconduciendo el hilo ... que se estaba poniendo esto de un finolis y un gafapasteo queee :vomito:
> 
> :: :XX:



el forero Nandete que está super comunicador ::::::


----------



## Gratidianus (30 Nov 2013)

Up
El grupo industrial alemán ThyssenKrupp ha vendido su filial de acero en EEUU a un consorcio de ArcelorMittal y Nipponsteel por 1.140 millones de euros y se plantea una ampliación de capital de hasta el 10%, según avanzan los medios germanos.

El consejo de administración de la empresa se reunió ayer tarde en Essen y está previsto que este sábado el presidente, Heinrich Hiesinger, presente los resultados anuales de la firma, que se esperaban para el lunes.

ThyssenKrupp vende su filial de acero en EE UU por 1.140 millones a ArcelorMittal | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2013)

He abierto un post con el nuevo mes.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=483744


----------

